# 2015 sail dates?



## dandjfla

Does anyone know when DCL will release 2015 sail dates? Will they release the entire year or maybe just mid way thru 2015? I'm new to cruising so I have no clue lol Thanks!


----------



## MissDaisyofTexas

Usually Oct/Nov/Dec is when they release new sail dates...sometimes they release just some of them, and release the rest early the next year.


----------



## jdb in AZ

There's no set date for when they release the new cruises.  DCL does what they want when they want.

stay tuned to the DIS -- the info is usually leaked here before mere mortals and travel agents get wind of it.


----------



## disneyfan888

They just finished releasing the other half of 2014 dates in February. 2015 dates will no be released until the end of 2013 and early 2014. So stay tuned


----------



## chris31997

jdb in AZ said:


> stay tuned to the DIS -- the info is usually leaked here before mere mortals and travel agents get wind of it.


----------



## Beermam42

chris31997 said:


>



Well put I have been on the borad for about a year and amazed how much people know.

Hoping for dates out of New Orleans, 56 miles from front door.


----------



## sorceressk

jdb in AZ said:


> There's no set date for when they release the new cruises.  DCL does what they want when they want.



Lol! DCL is full of hunny badgers


----------



## quickcat

I am hoping the Magic or Wonder will do 7 night cruises!  
Hopefully they'll release the dates for the early part of 2015 in October and not make us wait until the end of the year.


----------



## PrincessShmoo

quickcat said:


> I am hoping the Magic or Wonder will do 7 night cruises!
> Hopefully they'll release the dates for the early part of 2015 in October and not make us wait until the end of the year.



There are 7 night cruises on both the Magic & Wonder in 2014 .


----------



## quickcat

PrincessShmoo said:


> There are 7 night cruises on both the Magic & Wonder in 2014 .



Sorry- should have been more specific!  Meaning in Jan - April


----------



## MND

Beermam42 said:


> Hoping for dates out of New Orleans, 56 miles from front door.



As Phil said on the Hangover:  "Yeah. That's not gonna happen."


----------



## sorceressk

MND said:


> As Phil said on the Hangover:  "Yeah. That's not gonna happen."



Why not?? I'd love a port in nola and I live in fla.


----------



## TwinPrincessMermaids

sorceressk said:
			
		

> Why not?? I'd love a port in nola and I live in fla.



NO food is yumyumyum


----------



## MND

sorceressk said:


> Why not?? I'd love a port in nola and I live in fla.



I love visiting New Orleans as well.  But, New Orleans has a reputation as sin-filled gutter and Disney does not want to sully its brand by being associated with the Sodom of the South.  

Personally, I think New Orleans has as much of a chance of hosting a DCL ship as Minneapolis.  

Mike


----------



## jrbdad

The hotel rates and food cost in NOLA rival that of WDW - does that count .


----------



## mkmommy

NCL and Royal Caribbean have some of their Caribbean sailings out till April 2015 and they seem really high, I hate to see what DCL will be like when they come out.


----------



## EPCOTatNight

jrbdad said:


> The hotel rates and food cost in NOLA rival that of WDW - does that count .



You can eat for FAR less in my city than in WDW.

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## sunryzez

A cruise port to NOLA sounds lovely to me. It is a great place! Even though I doubt that will happen on Disney.....

As far as 2015 dates, I cant wait..couldnt do it 2013 or 2014 summer but we are definately booking 2015 Alaska! The sooner it is officially booked the better


----------



## iamadisneynut

Waiting for 2015 dates as well! We have a dummy booking that we will move to March 2015 when the sailings are released!


----------



## TwinPrincessMermaids

I don't want to think about 2015. If I don't have at least another 3-5 day booked for 2014, I might never get out of bed again.

*pout* DCL has turned me into a cruise snooty pooty snob.


----------



## SageFemme

Hoping for Hawaii!


----------



## pillow

TwinPrincessMermaids said:


> I don't want to think about 2015. If I don't have at least another 3-5 day booked for 2014, I might never get out of bed again.
> 
> *pout* DCL has turned me into a cruise snooty pooty snob.



Made me laugh.  I feel the same way.  At least you're ok with 3-5 nights.  I did an 11 night back in 2007.  Now nothing else measures up.  Anything less than 7 just doesn't feel long enough.

Jodie


----------



## TwinPrincessMermaids

Nope! I'm not greedy. ** Altho for 14 hr drive, at least one Orlando parks day is necessary. That makes the trip a great 4 days. That's how we did it two weeks ago. Boo. I'm already 2 weeks away from my last Dis trip. Feels like yrs.


----------



## RedSox68

They still haven't released the rest of 2014 for the classic ships -- but heard that may happen this week or next!


----------



## Silverfox97

RedSox68 said:


> They still haven't released the rest of 2014 for the classic ships -- but heard that may happen this week or next!



The dates are there for the Magic thru Jan 5, 2015 (the NYE cruise). They were listed on the future sailings brochure when we sailed in March. The Wonder is going to dry dock in Oct 2014.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## RedSox68

Well, howda like that!  My TA was supposed to let me know when they finally opened up the rest of 2014.  When did that happen?


----------



## jilljill

RedSox68 said:


> Well, howda like that!  My TA was supposed to let me know when they finally opened up the rest of 2014.  When did that happen?



A couple months ago.  Someone posted in the thread you started about the rest of the 2014 with the same answer.


----------



## GoHabsGo

pillow said:


> Made me laugh.  I feel the same way.  At least you're ok with 3-5 nights.  I did an 11 night back in 2007.  Now nothing else measures up.  Anything less than 7 just doesn't feel long enough.
> 
> Jodie



that's what she said...sorry, couldn't resist being childish!


----------



## su_A_ve

Silverfox97 said:


> The dates are there for the Magic thru Jan 5, 2015 (the NYE cruise). They were listed on the future sailings brochure when we sailed in March. The Wonder is going to dry dock in Oct 2014.



Rumor is the Wonder will be at PC doing 7n Western after it's dry dock.



RedSox68 said:


> Well, howda like that!  My TA was supposed to let me know when they finally opened up the rest of 2014.  When did that happen?



Yeah - Feb 11 or 12.  Looks like you need a more competent TA...  I was on the Wonder the day they came out and booked on board Fantasy for Dec. 2014.


----------



## FergusBC

MND said:


> I love visiting New Orleans as well.  But, New Orleans has a reputation as sin-filled gutter and Disney does not want to sully its brand by being associated with the Sodom of the South.



Well then I definitely want to go to New Orleans!!


----------



## pillow

GoHabsGo said:


> that's what she said...sorry, couldn't resist being childish!


----------



## jelliott04

Looking to move a dummy cruise to 2015.  Is there a list we can get on that announces when the 2015 will be announced?   

J


----------



## PrincessShmoo

jelliott04 said:


> Looking to move a dummy cruise to 2015.  Is there a list we can get on that announces when the 2015 will be announced?
> 
> J



I think you just need to keep checking here.  Many times rumors as to release dates appear here sooner than from DCL directly.


----------



## darkwing818

PrincessShmoo said:


> I think you just need to keep checking here.  Many times rumors as to release dates appear here sooner than from DCL directly.



The Princess is correct, seems I find out about new release on these boards before the "official" announcement from DCL.


----------



## TwinPrincessMermaids

It dawned on me today that, didn't Disney make a whole resort Orleans themed? French Quarter etc? So it they can theme a whole resort around New Orleans, seems to reason they wouldn't mind docking there either...


----------



## jenifred

sorceressk said:


> Why not?? I'd love a port in nola and I live in fla.



Five words - Crescent River Port Pilots' Association

In order to navigate the Miss River in the city of NOLA, you must have a CRPP on board.  They literally climb from one moving vessel onto the ship, help navigate the ship through the twisting canal, and hop onto another moving vessel at the mouth of the river.  This service does not come cheap and therein lies the problem.  DCL has not been willing to pay the fee.


----------



## EastYorkDisneyFan

jenifred said:


> Five words - Crescent River Port Pilots' Association
> 
> In order to navigate the Miss River in the city of NOLA, you must have a CRPP on board.  They literally climb from one moving vessel onto the ship, help navigate the ship through the twisting canal, and hop onto another moving vessel at the mouth of the river.  This service does not come cheap and therein lies the problem.  DCL has not been willing to pay the fee.



Most ports require a pilot on board when entering port. The only one that DCL currently sails to that doesn't require one is Castaway Cay as they own it. So I doubt it has anything to do with not wanting to pay for a pilot, they just may not have thought of it. I did see a rumor somewhere that NOLA was lobing Disney heavily to bring a ship to them, similar to when they announced they were going to Seattle instead of Vancouver for the Alaska cruises.


----------



## Beermam42

The offer is substantial. NO board wants to build second new terminal.
They have some very nice ships comming this fall. Nor. JEWEL, Navigator of the Sea, and big catch is the Maiden US Voyages of the all new Carnival Sunshine. Plus the sailings of the other Carnival Ship. Were the pilot cost more because it is 90 miles up river from south pass to docks. It is something that could be offset with docking fee reduction. Biggest problem right now was the bad taste in DCL venture into Galveston. 

We can only hope DCL comes to NOLA I have a standing reservation on the first cruise. 56 miles from my front door. I would not even have to pay for parking get friend to drop me off.


----------



## TwinPrincessMermaids

Did Galveston not go over well?


----------



## Beermam42

MND said:


> I love visiting New Orleans as well.  But, New Orleans has a reputation as sin-filled gutter and Disney does not want to sully its brand by being associated with the Sodom of the South.
> 
> Personally, I think New Orleans has as much of a chance of hosting a DCL ship as Minneapolis.
> 
> Mike



You never know. But you have to get business some were. Second new ship terminal comming, whole new Terminal at International Airport. DCL is facing stiff competion on Fla East coast. One of three unique cities in US. Look at bring kids along two days early. Catch Mardi Gras parade, visit one of the best Zoos in the contry, and acquarium two blocks from were the ships  dock, and The D Days Musume. Yes if adult you can go to Burbor St.


----------



## cris0809

TwinPrincessMermaids said:


> Did Galveston not go over well?



Nope.

They've done everything they can to sell off the remainder of the sailings but it has looked all but desperate. DCL even pulled out of its contract early, paying substantial fees to do so.


----------



## TwinPrincessMermaids

cris0809 said:
			
		

> Nope.
> 
> They've done everything they can to sell off the remainder of the sailings but it has looked all but desperate. DCL even pulled out of its contract early, paying substantial fees to do so.



Its kinda hard to get to. I noticed that they were a lil cheaper... But I like CC and PC and Orlando too much to try Texas so far...guess that's where I'm not alone... What about somewhere in the middle like Carolinas...


----------



## disneylove69

My TA sent email as soon as she heard they we're coming out and let her know what we wanted for booking.


----------



## GoofyLovingFamily

TwinPrincessMermaids said:


> Its kinda hard to get to. I noticed that they were a lil cheaper... But I like CC and PC and Orlando too much to try Texas so far...guess that's where I'm not alone... What about somewhere in the middle like Carolinas...



We would love a sailing out of Charleston SC. There is Disney Resort in Hilton Head so Charleston sailing could bring more travelers to Hilton Head.


----------



## Kandjandj

MND said:


> I love visiting New Orleans as well.  But, New Orleans has a reputation as sin-filled gutter and Disney does not want to sully its brand by being associated with the Sodom of the South.
> 
> Personally, I think New Orleans has as much of a chance of hosting a DCL ship as Minneapolis.
> 
> Mike




Whoa, whoa, whoa!! I think you are referring to Bourbon St which is ONE street in the entire city! The FQ is a beautiful area filled with families during the day. NOLA has plenty to offer families. And let's remember, ORLANDO has the highest violent crime rate in the nation. 
Whether DCL comes to NOLA or not, do not call it a sin filled gutter.


----------



## TwinPrincessMermaids

And Disney already had Port Orleans right? A New Orleans themed resort? So they must not hate it that much...


----------



## EPCOTatNight

TwinPrincessMermaids said:
			
		

> And Disney already had Port Orleans right? A New Orleans themed resort? So they must not hate it that much...



New Orleans was Walt's favorite city. He said it himself. Port Orleans, New Orleans square in Disneyland, and the fact that Tianna is from here all represent that. With that said, I don't want DCL here. It might lose some of its luster if I can see it every week.


----------



## TwinPrincessMermaids

EPCOTatNight said:
			
		

> New Orleans was Walt's favorite city. He said it himself. Port Orleans, New Orleans square in Disneyland, and the fact that Tianna is from here all represent that. With that said, I don't want DCL here. It might lose some of its luster if I can see it every week.



That's right, Tiana too. Well for the rest of us its good. You can always move. -tonguey sticky out icon thingy-


----------



## Mndisneygirl

MND said:


> Personally, I think New Orleans has as much of a chance of hosting a DCL ship as Minneapolis.
> 
> Mike



I can see it now - DCL on the Mississippi River - start to finish!  Dodging river barges and gambling riverboats! Not too many interesting ports along the way though...


----------



## lucas

Port of New Orleans is courting  DCL:

http://www.wdsu.com/news/local-news...home/-/9853400/18990420/-/5xqbhu/-/index.html

http://www.nola.com/business/index.ssf/2013/02/port_of_new_orleans_trying_to.html

http://wgno.com/2013/02/19/port-of-new-orleans-courts-disney-cruise-ship/#axzz2TTIXcXyq


----------



## TwinPrincessMermaids

Do you suppose they would still offer a PC Disney day? If so, this would probably be my perfect cruise. Because it's an easy drive and 2 of our 3 have been out of NOLA and the only advantage to me of PC was Disney, but the drive is closer to 13-14 vs 9 to NOLA. If we could embark there and still get a hopping day (like they were doing in Galv) that would be like the perfect trip for me.

Plus I love me some NOLA food!


----------



## princesszelda

SageFemme said:


> Hoping for Hawaii!



Me too!


----------



## bumbershoot

MND said:


> But, New Orleans has a reputation as sin-filled gutter and Disney does not want to sully its brand by being associated with the Sodom of the South.





TwinPrincessMermaids said:


> It dawned on me today that, didn't Disney make a whole resort Orleans themed? French Quarter etc? So it they can theme a whole resort around New Orleans, seems to reason they wouldn't mind docking there either...



And that pesky New Orleans Square over at Disneyland.  Where Club 33 is.  (best mai tai ever!)




As to the 2015 dates, I am most definitely not any sort of expert at all, but I think that will have to wait just a bit longer until they figure out all the changes that started yesterday.  After all, they have Jan 2 2015 as a place-holder date on many/all? of our accounts; those of us who booked a 2014 that's being changed, that is, so they can't open that year until they have that all cleared up.

I think.


----------



## QuiltTeddy




----------



## PrincessShmoo

QuiltTeddy said:


>




What's the question?


----------



## sabrecmc

I would personally love NOLA.  We are in the FL panhandle, so NOLA is actually about half the distance that PC is for us, so that would make it way more convenient.  

We actually just got back from a quick weekend in NOLA for my birthday. It was me, my 65 year old mom and my 7 year old daughter. We all had a blast!  My DD and I did the Zoo and Aquarium and Storybook Land over by the Botanical Garden, while Nana shopped and enjoyed the French Quarter.  Great dinner at the Court of Two Sisters...And I do think NOLA is really trying to change its image and be more family friendly.


----------



## GoofyLovingFamily

Another vote for Nola as departure port. Much closer for us also.


----------



## deanimal

West Coast, West Coast!


----------



## EvaSue

deanimal said:
			
		

> West Coast, West Coast!



Yes! This.


----------



## PrincessShmoo

deanimal said:


> West Coast, West Coast!




      Rah, rah, rah!


----------



## liv908

Hoping for dates out of NYC


----------



## Meghatron

deanimal said:


> West Coast, West Coast!



Yeah, I'm hoping the rate at which the rooms have gone on the 2-nighter out of San Diego next year (the price brackets are kind of insane now!) proves to DCL that the west coast mistake was theirs in ONLY doing 7-nights to Mexico. Even the most basic business knowledge includes offering samples to a market—they really dropped the ball by not offering 2/3/4 night cruises when they moved the Wonder to SoCal, especially since she was only sailing here during the school year.

I checked my reservation on the 2-nighter and I could upgrade to a Cat T for less than what it would cost to book a Cat 10 today. O_O Now if I could just find $1500 extra lying around somewhere... LOL!

Sent from my Tricorder using DISBoards


----------



## "Got Disney"

Meghatron said:


> Yeah, I'm hoping the rate at which the rooms have gone on the 2-nighter out of San Diego next year (the price brackets are kind of insane now!) proves to DCL that the west coast mistake was theirs in ONLY doing 7-nights to Mexico. Even the most basic business knowledge includes offering samples to a market—they really dropped the ball by not offering 2/3/4 night cruises when they moved the Wonder to SoCal, especially since she was only sailing here during the school year.
> 
> I checked my reservation on the 2-nighter and I could upgrade to a Cat T for less than what it would cost to book a Cat 10 today. O_O Now if I could just find $1500 extra lying around somewhere... LOL!
> 
> Sent from my Tricorder using DISBoards



Insane prices to say the least...for in reality it is only 1 full day.....I wish they would come back here...if they were here for the summer I would be on it in June or July....but instead had to book out of florida...have not been on the Fantasy yet but I hate the flight....when younger it was all cool...even on a 10 hr flight...at 55 its boring and long....5-7 hrs yuck...not to mention getting off the ship at 8:30 or so and not catching the first flight out till around 5:55pm to San Diego...again Yuck! but am looking forward to being on the Fantasy....

to bad they cant beam me up like on Star Trek


----------



## Meghatron

"Got Disney";49128166 said:
			
		

> Insane prices to say the least...for in reality it is only 1 full day.....



I booked opening day for public and it was the same per person/per day as one of the west coast repos once I factored in the costs of one-way travel to or from Vancouver. And it's still cheaper than any other DCL cruise after round-trip travel—even *before* travel expenses for the Dream and Fantasy!

I'm very glad I booked it when I did, as there's no way I could justify it at the current prices.

Sent from my Tricorder using DISBoards


----------



## EvaSue

Duuuuuuude... I was looking at that 2-night thinking I might surprise my boys, but holy COW! I'm the one who got surprised. I'm too old to have my eggs harvested and I really like both my kidneys, so it looks like I'll just have to hold out and pray for some 2015 dates!


----------



## TwinPrincessMermaids

With Disney, the more days you stay and play, the per date rate decreases. Same with the parks. Gotta make it a 3 or 4...


----------



## emsmomma

Do you think the 2015 dates will be that more expensive than 2014?


----------



## chateau

I recall the wait for 2014 dates..... there was even a thread on when people thought itineraries would be released. As I recall MANY of those dates came and went! I was so eager for the new itineraries, now I'm ready for next years plans.

Here's one of the threads from opening day prices: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3004842


----------



## EastYorkDisneyFan

deanimal said:


> West Coast, West Coast!



The only problem with West coast cruises is people don't want to go on them because of problems in the Mexican ports on the pacific side. So that doesn't really leave many places they can sail. I think the closest they will get to doing west coast cruises is the alaskan cruise out of Vancouver.


----------



## jdb in AZ

EastYorkDisneyFan said:


> The only problem with West coast cruises is people don't want to go on them because of problems in the Mexican ports on the pacific side. So that doesn't really leave many places they can sail. I think the closest they will get to doing west coast cruises is the alaskan cruise out of Vancouver.



They also do a west coast repositioning cruise from LA or San Diego to Vancouver in the spring, then back in the fall.


----------



## EastYorkDisneyFan

jdb in AZ said:


> They also do a west coast repositioning cruise from LA or San Diego to Vancouver in the spring, then back in the fall.



good point, but I don't think that's what people really have in mind when they say they want west coast cruises. They want to board the ship in a port sail somewhere and return to the same port.


----------



## Rogue1230

liv908 said:


> Hoping for dates out of NYC



I would SOOOOO love that!


----------



## sunryzez

I'm really anxious for summer 2015 cruises. The family REALLY wants to do the Alaska cruise that year! Dh and I are doing a 10 year vow renewal that summer and Alaska is our first choice so fingers crossed!


----------



## tajz90

My bet is the Baltic for the Magic.  I really would like to see summer sailings for Hawaii.


----------



## Meghatron

EastYorkDisneyFan said:


> The only problem with West coast cruises is people don't want to go on them because of problems in the Mexican ports on the pacific side. So that doesn't really leave many places they can sail. I think the closest they will get to doing west coast cruises is the alaskan cruise out of Vancouver.



The problem is not where they're sailing. The problem is the combination of ONLY 7-night cruises with a market unfamiliar with the product and the school year. As I already said, the 2-nighters DCL has offered out of LA and San Diego sell fast and at much higher per person/per day rates than the problematic MRs. They can easily do 2/3/4 night closed-loop cruises to Ensenada, Catalina, Santa Barbara, target advertising to Disneyland visitors and passholders, and offer CA resident rates. You know, the strategy they successfully used in Florida to launch the brand in the first place. 

Sent from my Tricorder using DISBoards


----------



## Meghatron

EvaSue said:


> Duuuuuuude... I was looking at that 2-night thinking I might surprise my boys, but holy COW! I'm the one who got surprised. I'm too old to have my eggs harvested and I really like both my kidneys, so it looks like I'll just have to hold out and pray for some 2015 dates!



The current price brackets are insane. An inside room for 4 is over double the rate I locked in when it went on sale. Same for porthole.

Sent from my Tricorder using DISBoards


----------



## colachdec

I know we would love a West coast cruise and couple it with a Disneyland visit  I will be happy with any 7 day cruise my family decides to do in 2015!!


----------



## Spwhoney

deanimal said:


> West Coast, West Coast!



YES! YES! YES!  With a Disneyland package!  LOVED our repo from LA to Vancouver.


----------



## RedSox68

I would LOVE to sail out of New Orleans!  I wonder what the itinerary would be -- maybe some NEW ports


----------



## Disney mam

tajz90 said:


> My bet is the Baltic for the Magic.  I really would like to see summer sailings for Hawaii.



This would be great.


----------



## Meghatron

tajz90 said:


> I really would like to see summer sailings for Hawaii.



Summer in Hawaii would cut into the Alaska season, which is very popular.

Sent from my Tricorder using DISBoards


----------



## tajz90

Meghatron said:


> Summer in Hawaii would cut into the Alaska season, which is very popular.
> 
> Sent from my Tricorder using DISBoards



Loved our Alaska cruise!  Would love one or two other dates for Hawaii still.


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Meghatron said:


> Summer in Hawaii would cut into the Alaska season, which is very popular.
> 
> Sent from my Tricorder using DISBoards



I still think they could do a Hawaii cruise before the Alaska season or after (maybe alternate before and after year to year?).


----------



## Meghatron

PrincessShmoo said:


> I still think they could do a Hawaii cruise before the Alaska season or after (maybe alternate before and after year to year?).



But that would still be during the school year in May and September. The post I was responding to specifically wanted summer.

Sent from my Tricorder using DISBoards


----------



## minximom

tajz90 said:
			
		

> My bet is the Baltic for the Magic.  I really would like to see summer sailings for Hawaii.



Fingers crossed. Id love to book a Baltic 2015 cruise on my 2014 med cruise.


----------



## deanimal

Wouldn't it be awesome if they took 3 weeks out of the Alaska season (maybe in early summer when the weather often isn't great yet) and did 2 one way sailings from Vancouver to Hawaii and back? 10 or 11 days would give you 5 days for the islands and 5 or 6 days at sea and the one way would be legal if it started or ended in Vancouver. I know the Alaska cruises are a big money-maker for DCL and they won't likely change it, there are a few of us out there who aren't really that keen on Alaska and would like to go somewhere different in the summer without having to pay for a transatlantic flight.


----------



## tajz90

deanimal said:


> Wouldn't it be awesome if they took 3 weeks out of the Alaska season (maybe in early summer when the weather often isn't great yet) and did 2 one way sailings from Vancouver to Hawaii and back? 10 or 11 days would give you 5 days for the islands and 5 or 6 days at sea and the one way would be legal if it started or ended in Vancouver. I know the Alaska cruises are a big money-maker for DCL and they won't likely change it, there are a few of us out there who aren't really that keen on Alaska and would like to go somewhere different in the summer without having to pay for a transatlantic flight.



I think that's a great idea.  I believe the sailing would be wildly popular  Oh one can dream!!!!!


----------



## NWmom

deanimal said:


> Wouldn't it be awesome if they took 3 weeks out of the Alaska season (maybe in early summer when the weather often isn't great yet) and did 2 one way sailings from Vancouver to Hawaii and back? 10 or 11 days would give you 5 days for the islands and 5 or 6 days at sea and the one way would be legal if it started or ended in Vancouver. I know the Alaska cruises are a big money-maker for DCL and they won't likely change it, there are a few of us out there who aren't really that keen on Alaska and would like to go somewhere different in the summer without having to pay for a transatlantic flight.



They could even tie it in with Aulani.

I live near Seattle. I have seen a gazillion ads for Aulani over the last two years.

I have seen some ads for DCL for Dream ad Fantasy and their itineraries. Not once have I seen an ad for the Wonder Alaskan cruises.

If they had a one way from Vancouver to Hawaii with some time going around the islands, I would do that maybe a few days at Aulani, then fly home again.

It's actually cheaper for me to fly to Hawaii than to MCO.


----------



## AquaDame

NWmom said:


> It's actually cheaper for me to fly to Hawaii than to MCO.



Strange... I'm your neighbor in PDX and often find MCO to be a couple hundred cheaper than Hawaii for the two of us.  I much prefer the nonstop to Hawaii than the gauntlet getting to MCO though!


----------



## MousseauMob

Meghatron said:


> The problem is not where they're sailing. The problem is the combination of ONLY 7-night cruises with a market unfamiliar with the product and the school year. As I already said, the 2-nighters DCL has offered out of LA and San Diego sell fast and at much higher per person/per day rates than the problematic MRs. They can easily do 2/3/4 night closed-loop cruises to Ensenada, Catalina, Santa Barbara, target advertising to Disneyland visitors and passholders, and offer CA resident rates. You know, the strategy they successfully used in Florida to launch the brand in the first place.
> 
> Sent from my Tricorder using DISBoards


Add San Francisco and Astoria and they could be longer 7 night. Other cruise lines do it, and they don't have the Disneyland tie in. I'd be all over that, I'd love a Pacific Coast cruise.


----------



## Meghatron

MousseauMob said:


> Add San Francisco and Astoria and they could be longer 7 night. Other cruise lines do it, and they don't have the Disneyland tie in. I'd be all over that, I'd love a Pacific Coast cruise.



They tried Pacific Coast cruises. Apparently those didn't work, either, even with the Pixar theme. They need to introduce themselves to the market with more shorter cruises and only the occasional 7-night cruise as a specialty, especially if they're not going to be in SoCal during summer.

Sent from my Tricorder using DISBoards


----------



## deanimal

I would love to tie in a 3 or 4 day cruise out of LA with a Disneyland trip if the price wasn't too outrageous. A lot of people have a week for vacation and will spend 3 or 4 days at Disneyland, then move on to Universal, Seaworld, Legoland, the sights in Hollywood, etc because the Anaheim resort just isn't as big as Orlando. There are a few people who stay for a week at a time, but most folks feel like they can "do" Disneyland in a few days. Disneyland doesn't even sell tickets for longer than 5 days anymore! 3 days at Disney then a 4 day cruise would be a perfect vacation for our family!


----------



## Seamama

deanimal said:


> I would love to tie in a 3 or 4 day cruise out of LA with a Disneyland trip if the price wasn't too outrageous. A lot of people have a week for vacation and will spend 3 or 4 days at Disneyland, then move on to Universal, Seaworld, Legoland, the sights in Hollywood, etc because the Anaheim resort just isn't as big as Orlando. There are a few people who stay for a week at a time, but most folks feel like they can "do" Disneyland in a few days. Disneyland doesn't even sell tickets for longer than 5 days anymore! 3 days at Disney then a 4 day cruise would be a perfect vacation for our family!



I couldn't agree more!  This would be perfect for our family.   Or even 2 days at Disneyland and 5 days on a cruise would be great for us.  It seems to me having (and marketing) some package deals like this would be exactly the right way to introduce DCL to people.... I hope someone from DCL reads this boards and uses all our posts as free market research


----------



## Seamama

deanimal said:


> Wouldn't it be awesome if they took 3 weeks out of the Alaska season (maybe in early summer when the weather often isn't great yet) and did 2 one way sailings from Vancouver to Hawaii and back? 10 or 11 days would give you 5 days for the islands and 5 or 6 days at sea and the one way would be legal if it started or ended in Vancouver. I know the Alaska cruises are a big money-maker for DCL and they won't likely change it, there are a few of us out there who aren't really that keen on Alaska and would like to go somewhere different in the summer without having to pay for a transatlantic flight.



Yes, we would totally do this!  And I saw another post recommending a tie-in to Aulani, which I also think would be great.  What I love about the one-way to Hawaii, too, is that (at least I'm guessing) that a lot of people would want to stay in Hawaii a bit longer than those round-trip cruises allow for.  So this would leave things open ended for folks to either stay at Aulani a few days and go home OR stick around and explore around Hawaii for even longer.  Love, love, love, it!


----------



## MousseauMob

Meghatron said:


> They tried Pacific Coast cruises. Apparently those didn't work, either, even with the Pixar theme.


 Ahhh, I must have missed these. 



deanimal said:


> I would love to tie in a 3 or 4 day cruise out of LA with a Disneyland trip if the price wasn't too outrageous. A lot of people have a week for vacation and will spend 3 or 4 days at Disneyland, then move on to Universal, Seaworld, Legoland, the sights in Hollywood, etc because the Anaheim resort just isn't as big as Orlando. There are a few people who stay for a week at a time, but most folks feel like they can "do" Disneyland in a few days. Disneyland doesn't even sell tickets for longer than 5 days anymore! 3 days at Disney then a 4 day cruise would be a perfect vacation for our family!


 I'd be all over this!


----------



## RedSox68

Just my opinion, but over the past couple of years or so it just seems to us that Disney is not "open" to seeking more new ports and changing it up with the Eastern and Western.  I'm not in the industry, but when I see other cruiselines constantly changing their itineraries year to year, I feel that Disney just does not want to do the work to get licenses/permits for new ports  

Makes me wonder if they sail out of New Orleans if they would finally add new ports like Belize, or whether we'd still be stuck with the same western and eastern itineraries.


----------



## jdb in AZ

RedSox68 said:


> Just my opinion, but over the past couple of years or so it just seems to us that Disney is not "open" to seeking more new ports and changing it up with the Eastern and Western.  I'm not in the industry, but when I see other cruiselines constantly changing their itineraries year to year, I feel that Disney just does not want to do the work to get licenses/permits for new ports
> 
> Makes me wonder if they sail out of New Orleans if they would finally add new ports like Belize, or whether we'd still be stuck with the same western and eastern itineraries.



They're trying.  Houston was a new port that didn't work.  Last year they tried Hawaii, twice. They also pulled out of the Mexican Riviera cruises when the drug cartels scared away the tourists. They tried the Baltic, but haven't been back.  The med cruises seem to be doing better, at least they're returning there next year.  Alaska seems to be successful, even if they can't get permits to sail into Glacier Bay.

DCL was originally designed to just sail WDW customers to a private island, but their cruises became so popular they added more ships to the fleet.  So they're still working out the growing pains. Better advertising would help.  So would lower prices that are more in line with the rest of the industry.


----------



## RedSox68

jdb in AZ said:


> They're trying.  Houston was a new port that didn't work.  Last year they tried Hawaii, twice. They also pulled out of the Mexican Riviera cruises when the drug cartels scared away the tourists. They tried the Baltic, but haven't been back.  The med cruises seem to be doing better, at least they're returning there next year.  Alaska seems to be successful, even if they can't get permits to sail into Glacier Bay.
> 
> DCL was originally designed to just sail WDW customers to a private island, but their cruises became so popular they added more ships to the fleet.  So they're still working out the growing pains. Better advertising would help.  So would lower prices that are more in line with the rest of the industry.



Yes, I am well aware that Disney has made great efforts overseas and kudos to them for keeping up with the industry.  I think they will constantly be testing Hawaii in order to market Aulani.  

But I was strictly speaking about Caribbean itineraries, not the U.S. ports they leave from.  Let's face it, other than the VERY rare change (like adding San Juan or doing the 10-day Southern Caribbean cruise back in 2006), Disney has made very very very few changes to the Eastern and Western itineraries.  After more than 14 years sailing those itineraries, I would think they could (by now) have altered the itineraries completely and not just add a port every other year or so.  JMO  

And you are very right on about pricing -- I have many friends and co-workers who want desperately to take their families on a Disney cruise, but they cannot afford it.  They have sought out Carnival and NCL and RCCL instead.  They get great itineraries for half what Disney wants.  And they don't have the ridiculous pricing tier that Disney does where prices escalate by the thousands in one 24-hour period!  Oh well, here's hoping their pricing will level off and when it does, we'll book another.


----------



## lucas

RedSox68 said:


> Yes, I am well aware that Disney has made great efforts overseas and kudos to them for keeping up with the industry.  I think they will constantly be testing Hawaii in order to market Aulani.
> 
> But I was strictly speaking about Caribbean itineraries, not the U.S. ports they leave from.  Let's face it, other than the VERY rare change (like adding San Juan or doing the 10-day Southern Caribbean cruise back in 2006), *Disney has made very very very few changes to the Eastern and Western itineraries.*  After more than 14 years sailing those itineraries, I would think they could (by now) have altered the itineraries completely and not just add a port every other year or so.  JMO
> 
> And you are very right on about pricing -- I have many friends and co-workers who want desperately to take their families on a Disney cruise, but they cannot afford it.  They have sought out Carnival and NCL and RCCL instead.  They get great itineraries for half what Disney wants.  And they don't have the ridiculous pricing tier that Disney does where prices escalate by the thousands in one 24-hour period!  Oh well, here's hoping their pricing will level off and when it does, we'll book another.



It is not just Disney.  All the cruise lines go to the same Caribbean ports.  There are only so many places the big ships can go.


----------



## Tianni

Beermam42 said:


> Well put I have been on the borad for about a year and amazed how much people know.
> 
> Hoping for dates out of New Orleans, 56 miles from front door.



56....  I gotcha beat!!!  25!!  Bring on the magic or even the wonder!!!


----------



## sabrecmc

Weren't the NYC cruises really successful?  I can see them wanting to go back there.  We did one of the Canada cruises out of NYC and combined that with a few days in the Big Apple followed by Niagara Falls.  It was a wonderful trip!  Cruise seemed really busy, but I think the ones that went south instead of north out of NYC were even more popular.  

I'd personally love a Baltic cruise, but a ship leaving out of NOLA would be great!  That is only about 3 hours from us, so we wouldn't even need a hotel the night before, though I don't think I could resist staying at least a night in NOLA!


----------



## cleophus12

Doesn't this also have something to do with new port fees or regulations?


----------



## GoHabsGo

sorceressk said:


> Lol! DCL is full of hunny badgers



We need a Honey Badger thread!

Honey Badger wears what he wants on formal night.

Honey Badger smokes all day and night on his verandah.

Honey Badger brings Baby Honey Badger to Adults Only areas.


----------



## TwinPrincessMermaids

RedSox68 said:


> Just my opinion, but over the past couple of years or so it just seems to us that Disney is not "open" to seeking more new ports and changing it up with the Eastern and Western.  I'm not in the industry, but when I see other cruiselines constantly changing their itineraries year to year, I feel that Disney just does not want to do the work to get licenses/permits for new ports
> 
> Makes me wonder if they sail out of New Orleans if they would finally add new ports like Belize, or whether we'd still be stuck with the same western and eastern itineraries.



My survey was all about which ports I had already been to and which ones I would go back to and why. They didn't mention Roatan (boo! LOVE that) but it had quite a few on there. I think they are interested in pursuing other itineraries. CCL can do it because they have a bajillion ships...if you want to go on them.. initeraries are the only good thing going for them. And my friends picked our CCL Dream to go to Nassau, St Thomas & St Maarten! Wow! I'm pretty sure DCL goes there LIKE EVERY WEEK...

Come on DCL! Pick NOLA!!!

Btw Belize...pretty much a let down...


----------



## GoHabsGo

pillow said:


> Made me laugh.  I feel the same way.  At least you're ok with 3-5 nights.  I did an 11 night back in 2007.  Now nothing else measures up.  *Anything less than 7 just doesn't feel long enough*.
> 
> Jodie



Oh no! Not again!


----------



## dllocals

Yes! If only we could cruise California coast in the Summer. I know those Cali cruises sold poorly but, none were offered furring summer months


----------



## PrincessShmoo

dllocals said:


> Yes! If only we could cruise California coast in the Summer. I know those Cali cruises sold poorly but, none were offered furring summer months



That's because the Wonder is in Alaska for the summer months.  That's the only time that cruises really can operate there.  Whereas, cruising the pacific coast cruises can operate pretty much anytime (weather-wise).


----------



## lucas

TwinPrincessMermaids said:


> My survey was all about which ports I had already been to and which ones I would go back to and why. They didn't mention Roatan (boo! LOVE that) but it had quite a few on there. I think they are interested in pursuing other itineraries. CCL can do it because they have a bajillion ships...if you want to go on them.. initeraries are the only good thing going for them. And my friends picked our CCL Dream to go to Nassau, St Thomas & St Maarten! Wow! I'm pretty sure DCL goes there LIKE EVERY WEEK...
> 
> Come on DCL! Pick NOLA!!!
> 
> Btw Belize...pretty much a let down...



Even sailing from NOLA, it is the same places ships have gone to over and over for years.  You would get NOLA, but then people would complain it is not family oriented.  Maybe Belize thrown in, but basically Cozumel, Jamaica, Grand Cayman.  Possibly Key West.


----------



## TwinPrincessMermaids

lucas said:


> Even sailing from NOLA, it is the same places ships have gone to over and over for years.  You would get NOLA, but then people would complain it is not family oriented.  Maybe Belize thrown in, but basically Cozumel, Jamaica, Grand Cayman.  Possibly Key West.



Skip Key West, throw in Roatan and I'm good.


----------



## goingsouth

summer southern Caribbean. We really like the longer cruises but can't miss that much school.


----------



## dllocals

PrincessShmoo said:


> That's because the Wonder is in Alaska for the summer months.  That's the only time that cruises really can operate there.  Whereas, cruising the pacific coast cruises can operate pretty much anytime (weather-wise).



Just wishful thinking. Hoping for a return to LA


----------



## lucas

goingsouth said:


> summer southern Caribbean. We really like the longer cruises but can't miss that much school.



They could do southern Caribbean from Miami, it would be quicker to get there.  It takes a long time for a cruise ship to sail out of New Orleans and go all the way down the Mississippi River into the Gulf.  It is not like sailing right into open water.  (I'm originally from NOLA and have done it before.)


----------



## PrincessShmoo

dllocals said:


> Just wishful thinking. Hoping for a return to LA



I'm right with you


----------



## lodge

PrincessShmoo said:


> I'm right with you



Us too,


----------



## jetskigrl

dllocals said:


> Just wishful thinking. Hoping for a return to LA



Us too!  We sailed on the Wonder three times while it was here.   I'm still hoping they will try again with a big advertising push this time.  And maybe try out some shorter cruises that people can combine with DLR to keep their vacation at a week.  I would be all over a 3 or 4 night with Catalina and Ensenada ports (we just stayed on the ship in Ensenada and enjoyed the Adult pool for the day, LOL).


----------



## NurseDave

jetskigrl said:


> Us too!  We sailed on the Wonder three times while it was here.   I'm still hoping they will try again with a big advertising push this time.  And maybe try out some shorter cruises that people can combine with DLR to keep their vacation at a week.  I would be all over a 3 or 4 night with Catalina and Ensenada ports (we just stayed on the ship in Ensenada and enjoyed the Adult pool for the day, LOL).



I think Catalina is cute, but can't really handle a cruise ship worth of people all at once.


----------



## jetskigrl

NurseDave said:


> I think Catalina is cute, but can't really handle a cruise ship worth of people all at once.



Actually, quite a few cruise lines use Catalina as a port stop:

http://www.catalinachamber.com/community/community-cruise


----------



## NurseDave

jetskigrl said:


> Actually, quite a few cruise lines use Catalina as a port stop:
> 
> http://www.catalinachamber.com/community/community-cruise



Ok, I think Catalina is cute, but I won't want to be there when a cruise ship lets loose its passengers 

I do notice most of those ships only carry 2000 passengers.


----------



## jetskigrl

NurseDave said:


> Ok, I think Catalina is cute, but I won't want to be there when a cruise ship lets loose its passengers
> 
> I do notice most of those ships only carry 2000 passengers.



True, it could be that Catalina sets a limit on the number of passengers. The Wonder is what, 2400?  So that could be over (just a guess).

DCL could always try San Diego or Santa Barbara and Ensenada.


----------



## DCL Repeaters

Please don't beg for Ensenada!  Horrible port of call unless you left the city area.


----------



## deanimal

I don't think anyone actually wants to go to Ensenda, it's just that US law requires a foreign port stop and it's the only port that works for a 3-4 day itinerary. I'd love to see Catalina Island, and San Diego would be a great stop too. The stop in Mexico would just be a throw-away. I'd just treat it like a day at sea.


----------



## NWmom

TwinPrincessMermaids said:


> Btw Belize...pretty much a let down...



It is not Belize that I really want so much as a port close enough to explore more Mayan ruins. I heard (perhaps incorrectly) that the port to go to for that is Belize.

Chachobban (sp?) ruins in Costs Maya were great. We saw tours that we could have done if we had a longer day in port. Ours was loisted as leaving at 4-5 pm or so, but ended up being the crews reward day and we were in port until 1 am.

Had we known in advance we could have done the ruins we really wanted to see, but with a lot of driving, daylight issues etc.

So I want a port where we can go to those ports they did on some earlier Panama Canals- disappointed with the lack of ports on those. Not enough for the cost of the cruise.


----------



## jetskigrl

deanimal said:


> I don't think anyone actually wants to go to Ensenda, it's just that US law requires a foreign port stop and it's the only port that works for a 3-4 day itinerary. I'd love to see Catalina Island, and San Diego would be a great stop too. The stop in Mexico would just be a throw-away. I'd just treat it like a day at sea.



Exactly!  When we did the Pacific Coast cruise, we really enjoyed San Francisco and San Diego.  Then we just stayed on the ship in Ensenada and enjoyed the pool


----------



## luv2sleep

As much as I'd like to see some west coast local short cruises it seems it won't happen again, huh?  I need to just let that dream die, right?


----------



## deanimal

I'm holding out hope that since the 2 day cruise to nowhere sold so well (at least based on the sky high prices) that they'll expand it a bit next year. Maybe (assuming they go to Alaska in 2015) they'll take a week between the Panama Canal cruise and the repo cruise to Vancouver and offer a couple short cruises from LA, even if just to test the waters.


----------



## MousseauMob

dllocals said:


> Just wishful thinking. Hoping for a return to LA





PrincessShmoo said:


> I'm right with you





lodge said:


> Us too,



Ditto!


----------



## cajunprincess

Beermam42 said:


> Well put I have been on the borad for about a year and amazed how much people know.
> 
> Hoping for dates out of New Orleans, 56 miles from front door.



I have read that New Orleans is wanting to build more terminals so they can get Disney in there. They have at least talked to Disney about bringing a ship there, but as far as I know, it was a long ways off. From what i understood in the article, it will take them building the new terminal first.


----------



## Mickeyhugger

cajunprincess said:


> I have read that New Orleans is wanting to build more terminals so they can get Disney in there. They have at least talked to Disney about bringing a ship there, but as far as I know, it was a long ways off. From what i understood in the article, it will take them building the new terminal first.



I wonder how long that will take?

I'm bummed enough about DCL saying good-bye to Galveston.  I was hoping NOLA wouldn't be too far off.


----------



## cajunprincess

Mickeyhugger said:


> I wonder how long that will take?
> 
> I'm bummed enough about DCL saying good-bye to Galveston.  I was hoping NOLA wouldn't be too far off.



Construction for the new terminal won't be until end of this year. The article says it wouldn't be complete until end of 2014 early 2015... So I guess it is possible for a 2015 NOLA disney cruise. I haven't seen an update on this article since it came out in February. The article also said a bunch of other ports are trying to get Disney to come there. No big surprise there.


----------



## glindamood

I would love to see a Panama Canal cruise with a two day canal experience.  I would also do another west coast cruise in a heartbeat - awesome trip!


----------



## sabrecmc

My TA just updated her facebook page with an article about DCL's connection to new construction of a pier park area in Tortola.  Seems like a strong possibility that DCL will be stopping there in the future.  The article is available at http://disneycruiselineblog.com/2013/08/disney-cruise-line-partially-behind-tortola-pier-park-port-development-project/


----------



## TamaraH

deanimal said:


> west coast, west coast!



yes!!!!!!!!


----------



## alaskanabbott

3 cruises and I can honestly say, our favorite was the Mexican Riviera. I loved the California weather in February, loved how easy it was to get back and forth from the airport, loved our hotel.....all opposite of how we felt about the 8 night out of Galveston. I for one would love to do another west coast cruise.


----------



## MacII

I can't lie, I've not read the entire thread so I hope this has not already been asked and answered...

Based on past performance, when has Disney typically released the future sail dates/itineraries? Will we see 2015 dates only when 2013 is over? On the "Find a Cruise" page, it seems like there is room for 2015 dates.


----------



## PrincessShmoo

MacII said:


> I can't lie, I've not read the entire thread so I hope this has not already been asked and answered...
> 
> Based on past performance, when has Disney typically released the future sail dates/itineraries? Will we see 2015 dates only when 2013 is over? On the "Find a Cruise" page, it seems like there is room for 2015 dates.



There is no "typical" when DCL releases their itineraries.  The most recent speculation is that the Dream & Fantasy itineraries (since they most likely won't change much) will be released late this year (maybe Nov/Dec).  And the Magic & Wonder (at least for the early part of 2015) not until early next year (maybe around Jan/Feb).


----------



## EvaSue

I think that since DCL has moved forward with a greater advertising campaign including TV commercials, that the west coast cruises would sell a lot better. I would have cruised a lot earlier had I known they were there. Come on back to Cali, DCL, we're right here waiting!! ...in Phoenix, haha.


----------



## sorceressk

PrincessShmoo said:


> There is no "typical" when DCL releases their itineraries.  The most recent speculation is that the Dream & Fantasy itineraries (since they most likely won't change much) will be released late this year (maybe Nov/Dec).  And the Magic & Wonder (at least for the early part of 2015) not until early next year (maybe around Jan/Feb).



Do u think they will release dream and fantasy schedules for the entire 2015 year together? Or release only part of the year and then release the rest of the year later?


----------



## PrincessShmoo

sorceressk said:


> Do u think they will release dream and fantasy schedules for the entire 2015 year together? Or release only part of the year and then release the rest of the year later?



Sorry, I really have no idea.


----------



## RedSox68

lucas said:


> It is not just Disney.  All the cruise lines go to the same Caribbean ports.  There are only so many places the big ships can go.



Yes, but other cruise lines go to other ports.  Maybe they repeat those ports year to year with minor changes, too.  But I'm just saying it would be great if Disney could explore those other ports, too    Like Belize 

I'm throwing in a vote that one day they also sail from Baltimore to Bermuda!  The sailings from Baltimore give you more time in Bermuda than the ones from NYC, and that's not a far drive for many on east coast either.  Just saying


----------



## dllocals

Looks like the Fantasy will spend 2015 January to May doing Eastern Caribbean cruises. It is scheduled to make port every Tuesday at St Maarten according to the St Maarten Port web site.


----------



## Silverfox97

sorceressk said:


> Do u think they will release dream and fantasy schedules for the entire 2015 year together? Or release only part of the year and then release the rest of the year later?



Probably part of the year only at first. The Jan-May are the easy, 'boring' itineraries. It's the summer schedules that are usually the 'exciting' ones.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## jdb in AZ

The Disney Cruise Line Blog author really does his homework and has some interesting theories:

http://disneycruiselineblog.com/2013/08/early-2015-itinerary-speculation/


----------



## Twofebboys

jdb in AZ said:


> The Disney Cruise Line Blog author really does his homework and has some interesting theories:
> 
> http://disneycruiselineblog.com/2013/08/early-2015-itinerary-speculation/



Sweet. I have been reading his blog for a couple weeks. His predictions prompted me to go look up my kids' 2014-2015 spring break schedule!

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## mum&son

minximom said:


> Fingers crossed. Id love to book a Baltic 2015 cruise on my 2014 med cruise.



So would we


----------



## jelliott04

mum&son said:


> So would we



You could always book a placeholder cruise.  That's what we did.

Jen


----------



## disneygrandma

What does that mean "to book a place holder cruise"?  We're new to all of this, and trying to figure out what to do. We're hoping to do a 4 nt cruise, early June 2015.


----------



## jdb in AZ

disneygrandma said:


> What does that mean "to book a place holder cruise"?  We're new to all of this, and trying to figure out what to do. We're hoping to do a 4 nt cruise, early June 2015.



When people are on a DCL cruise they can book a future cruise for a 10% discount and onboard credit for that future cruise.  They would also pay a 10% deposit instead of the usual 20%. If they don't know when they'll cruise again, or if the dates they want haven't started selling, they can book a "place holder cruise" also known as a "dummy cruise" for a date they have no intention of sailing, then later move the date onto the actual cruise they want when it becomes available.  DCL allows you to move the date as many times as you need to, as long as you move it before the paid-in-full date of the place holder cruise so you won't lose your deposit.

We cruised with DCL three times before I discovered the DIS boards and found out about dummy cruises. Oh, the $$$$ we could have saved.


----------



## disneygrandma

So the place holder cruise can only be booked when you're already on a cruise.  Thanks.  That's something to keep in mind when we go in 2015.


----------



## dllocals

disneygrandma said:


> So the place holder cruise can only be booked when you're already on a cruise.  Thanks.  That's something to keep in mind when we go in 2015.



Yes! Book anther cruise while on board. If you are sure you are going cruise again with DCL, book on one of your first few days because the cruise desk can get crowded.


----------



## Jerseymomof2

liv908 said:


> Hoping for dates out of NYC




NYC NYC NYC!!!!!!!!    

I cannot wait to see if they go out of NYC again. We went and it was wonderful. They were totally full for the cruises going south. The ones going to Canada were the problem. If they can work out the schedule to have most (all) of the cruises go south I know they will be sold out again. 

I have spoken to many of my friends who sailed out of NYC and all of us would go again.


----------



## disneydreaming92701

disneygrandma said:
			
		

> So the place holder cruise can only be booked when you're already on a cruise.  Thanks.  That's something to keep in mind when we go in 2015.



We always do a placeholder.  Waiting for 2015 dates so we can mkve iur current


----------



## Marshay

Jerseymomof2 said:


> NYC NYC NYC!!!!!!!!      I cannot wait to see if they go out of NYC again. We went and it was wonderful. They were totally full for the cruises going south. The ones going to Canada were the problem. If they can work out the schedule to have most (all) of the cruises go south I know they will be sold out again.  I have spoken to many of my friends who sailed out of NYC and all of us would go again.



I'm new to DCL, just booked my 2nd cruise on the Dream.  

What was the NY itinerary?

Has Disney ever gone out from Baltimore?

Thx!


----------



## Bear3412

Marshay said:


> ....  What was the NY itinerary? ...



http://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/cruise/new-york.htm


----------



## Marshay

Bear3412 said:


> http://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/cruise/new-york.htm



thank you!  

I gotta agree with PP, a NY to Bermuda would be great!!  Don't really want to go north and I can do Dream to go to Bahamas...


----------



## JoiseyMom

Jerseymomof2 said:


> NYC NYC NYC!!!!!!!!
> 
> I cannot wait to see if they go out of NYC again. We went and it was wonderful. They were totally full for the cruises going south. The ones going to Canada were the problem. If they can work out the schedule to have most (all) of the cruises go south I know they will be sold out again.
> 
> I have spoken to many of my friends who sailed out of NYC and all of us would go again.



Nope..the only Canadian ones they had trouble with were the last three, after schools were back in session,the earlier ones sold very well.  The Canadian cruise was good (wish we had two days in Halifax though, St. Johns was ehh).  We did both and I would love the chance to do both again .


----------



## luv2sleep

Any rumors as to when the first sail dates will be out?


----------



## mmouse37

JoiseyMom said:


> Nope..the only Canadian ones they had trouble with were the last three, after schools were back in session,the earlier ones sold very well.  The Canadian cruise was good (wish we had two days in Halifax though, St. Johns was ehh).  We did both and I would love the chance to do both again .



I agree that it was only the cruise that departed after school was back in session that were slow sellers.  We did Canada from NYC on DCL and loved it!!!

MJ


----------



## NancyIL

DCL seems to have a problem filling many of its cruises  that depart when schools are in session. Its biggest strength (appeal to families) is also its biggest weakness when it comes to new itineraries in the off season.  There are only so many places DCL can sail during Christmas, spring break, and summer. Until DCL can attract a larger number of child-free cruisers during the off season, it will continue to offer ho-hum itineraries out of "safe" home ports like Port Canaveral and Miami.


----------



## ksloane

JoiseyMom said:


> Nope..the only Canadian ones they had trouble with were the last three, after schools were back in session,the earlier ones sold very well.  The Canadian cruise was good (wish we had two days in Halifax though, St. Johns was ehh).  We did both and I would love the chance to do both again .



I flew from Texas to do both NYC cruises and would be for sure try to do them again if they go back.  Loved them both!  Though I am thinking we may try the Alaskan cruise in 2015.


----------



## sabrecmc

We also quite enjoyed our Canadian cruise and spending time in NYC.  Great combination trip.  

I wonder if some different itineraries would attract people during the school year?  It is hard to justify taking DD out of school for another trip to Nassau, but if they were doing something rather unique, then that changes the equation.  On the other hand, I'm staring at those FL resident rates right now and thinking DD could miss a few days...


----------



## peachygreen

I would definately do a cruise out of NYC again, especially one of the ones North to Canada.  It was probably my favorite cruise of the 3 we have taken so far.  I loved Halifax and Saint Johns.  My husband is really hoping they do that in 2015.  We'd book it in a heartbeat.


----------



## NC DCL fans

I'm still hoping for another west coast to Hawaii round trip!!!!!!! Please disney- please!

And back to the topic- Has anyone heard or seen any hints that 2015 itineraries are being readied for release? I searched the website under itineraries to see if they've uploaded any new port data or new dates on those pages but I didn't see anything... 
back to waiting....


----------



## ksloane

peachygreen said:


> I would definately do a cruise out of NYC again, especially one of the ones North to Canada.  It was probably my favorite cruise of the 3 we have taken so far.  I loved Halifax and Saint Johns.  My husband is really hoping they do that in 2015.  We'd book it in a heartbeat.



Us too. We LOVED Halifax and Saint John.  I thought they were great ports!


----------



## disneydreaming92701

I keep looking. Cant wait for the dates.


----------



## disneydreaming92701

BUmp


----------



## Prose

When we rebooked on board last week we asked about 2015 and were told it would be out after the first of the year. Hopefully it will be sooner.....


----------



## su_A_ve

Last year 2014 was supposed to come out in October.  It ended up being December and only he first half of the year for dream and fantasy.

Second half didn't come out until February.  More than likely the same this time around.


----------



## HermanTriplets+1

Med in 2015? Maybe Northern Europe????? Look what the Disney blog guy found with his sleuthing...

http://disneycruiselineblog.com/2013/11/disney-magic-appears-mediterranean-2015/





If I cross my fingers and my toes, will I be able to walk and function for the next few months?


----------



## Jey12

Curious if they give you at least a few days warning before the dates are released? I know the Plat and Gold CC members can see and book dates a day earlier than silver CC and everyone else, but is there more notice than that?  We booked a dummy date last week on the Wonder and don't want to miss the 2015 release of dates.  I asked the person rebooking our cruise if he had any thoughts as to when the dates would be released and he said when we know he would know.


----------



## Tink1987

If they announce Baltics ( everything crossed!) I'm going to put our Japan trip back again!


----------



## jdb in AZ

Jey12 said:


> Curious if they give you at least a few days warning before the dates are released? I know the Plat and Gold CC members can see and book dates a day earlier than silver CC and everyone else, but is there more notice than that?  We booked a dummy date last week on the Wonder and don't want to miss the 2015 release of dates.  I asked the person rebooking our cruise if he had any thoughts as to when the dates would be released and he said when we know he would know.



It varies.  Sometimes they give a week notice (and the info is leaked here a day or two before mere mortals know about it.)  Other times the new dates just appear on the web site, and again, someone on the DIS sees it and announces it here on the boards. Stay tuned!


----------



## NancyIL

HermanTriplets+1 said:


> Med in 2015? Maybe Northern Europe????? Look what the Disney blog guy found with his sleuthing...
> 
> http://disneycruiselineblog.com/2013/11/disney-magic-appears-mediterranean-2015/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I cross my fingers and my toes, will I be able to walk and function for the next few months?



I'd  love do a DCL Transatlantic in 2015. However, being on a port calendar doesn't necessarily mean DCL will go there. The Wonder was on Hawaiian port calendars for September 2013, but never returned there. I'll believe DCL is going to Europe in 2015 when I see it. 

In 2010, the Magic did an early (mid-April) eastbound Transatlantic followed by several 10 and 11-night Med cruises. After a Barcelona to Dover repo, it did  the 4 Baltic cruises, as the blog mentioned. The April and May Med cruises were quite heavily discounted at the end, so if DCL goes to Europe in 2015, it may get a later start.


----------



## Silverfox97

NancyIL said:


> However, being on a port calendar doesn't necessarily mean DCL will go there. The Wonder was on Hawaiian port calendars for September 2013, but never returned there.



I remember him seeing that but he didn't report on it because there were too many other signs pointing that the Wonder would NOT go to Hawaii. Usually he doesn't just report on the port calendars, but tries to fit that info into a schedule. I remember a 2-week Hawaiian cruise not fitting into the calendar.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## Silverfox97

su_A_ve said:


> Last year 2014 was supposed to come out in October.  It ended up being December and only he first half of the year for dream and fantasy.  Second half didn't come out until February.  More than likely the same this time around.



Yes. You will get dates from Jan-May 2015 released first. There's never anything exciting there anyways lol. It's all the same ole same ole.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## NancyIL

Silverfox97 said:


> I remember him seeing that but he didn't report on it because there were too many other signs pointing that the Wonder would NOT go to Hawaii. Usually he doesn't just report on the port calendars, but tries to fit that info into a schedule. I remember a 2-week Hawaiian cruise not fitting into the calendar.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


The Hawaiian ports as reported on the port calendars  would've fit two one-way repo cruises between Vancouver and Honolulu, and Honolulu and either Vancouver or Ensenada. (I posted the possible itineraries on the  cruise board at the time.) Instead, DCL chose to go straight to CA and through the Panama Canal to get to their exciting Galveston cruises. 

Hawaii post in 2012: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=43683062&postcount=19


----------



## su_A_ve

Scott twitted a French Canadian DCL page just went up - This plus the earlier talks between DCL and Quebec, maybe we will get the Wonder up the east coast?

For those that want to practice... http://disneycruise.disney.go.com/ca-fr/croisiere-disney/


----------



## NancyIL

su_A_ve said:


> Scott twitted a French Canadian DCL page just went up - This plus the earlier talks between DCL and Quebec, maybe we will get the Wonder up the east coast?
> 
> For those that want to practice... http://disneycruise.disney.go.com/ca-fr/croisiere-disney/



Since the Magic probably can't be in Europe _and_ New York/Canada in the summer of 2015, moving the Wonder to the east coast instead of back to Alaska makes sense.


----------



## su_A_ve

NancyIL said:


> Since the Magic probably can't be in Europe _and_ New York/Canada in the summer of 2015, moving the Wonder to the east coast instead of back to Alaska makes sense.



I think the Wonder will be up in Alaska during the summer.  I'm thinking they'll go for a late summer/fall short run up the east coast with the fall foliage as the main attraction.


----------



## Maddie Lover

su_A_ve said:


> I think the Wonder will be up in Alaska during the summer.  I'm thinking they'll go for a late summer/fall short run up the east coast with the fall foliage as the main attraction.



I agree. I can't imagine them giving up the lucrative Alaska cruises during the summer.


----------



## NancyIL

su_A_ve said:


> I think the Wonder will be up in Alaska during the summer.  I'm thinking they'll go for a late summer/fall short run up the east coast with the fall foliage as the main attraction.



It would definitely be fall  in Canada by the time the Wonder left Alaska, sailed to CA, through the Panama Canal, and up to NY. If DCL sails out of NY at all, I think they are more likely to skip Alaska and sail out of there in the summer, too,  as the NY sailings were also quite lucrative.


----------



## dizneekrazee

NancyIL said:


> It would definitely be fall  in Canada by the time the Wonder left Alaska, sailed to CA, through the Panama Canal, and up to NY. If DCL sails out of NY at all, I think they are more likely to skip Alaska and sail out of there in the summer, too,  as the NY sailings were also quite lucrative.



Yes! And leave nothing on the West Coast!!


----------



## cruisecrasher

Maddie Lover said:


> I agree. I can't imagine them giving up the lucrative Alaska cruises during the summer.


Unless they want to do the add on ducktail like the Magic. Then they won't be able to fit through the canal.


----------



## su_A_ve

cruisecrasher said:


> Unless they want to do the add on ducktail like the Magic. Then they won't be able to fit through the canal.



The plan was to do this next year but since the locks are behind schedule, DCL doesn't want to miss the chance of moving the Wonder thru it.

Also, the Magic could sail from Europe straight to NY in early Sept..


----------



## yukongirl123

On our September cruise our server in Palo said that the Wonder would not be going to Alaska in 2915 and that she would be having a major overhaul including the same changes as the re imagined Magic....we'll see I guess


----------



## jdb in AZ

yukongirl123 said:


> On our September cruise our server in Palo said that the Wonder would not be going to Alaska in 2915 and that she would be having a major overhaul including the same changes as the re imagined Magic....we'll see I guess



2915 is a long way away!


----------



## sweetlovin'

I've always said waiting for information is the hardest part of life


----------



## NancyIL

su_A_ve said:


> The plan was to do this next year but since the locks are behind schedule, DCL doesn't want to miss the chance of moving the Wonder thru it.
> 
> *Also, the Magic could sail from Europe straight to NY in early Sept..*



A number of ships that sail in Europe during the summer reposition to the east coast for Canada cruises in the fall. For the Magic to do that after a summer in Europe is more plausible to me than the Wonder leaving Alaska early to travel around to the east coast. However, I still think that if a ship  does Canada cruises in the fall, it will also also sail from NY at least part of the summer.


----------



## AquaDame

yukongirl123 said:


> On our September cruise our server in Palo said that the Wonder would not be going to Alaska in 2915 and that she would be having a major overhaul including the same changes as the re imagined Magic....we'll see I guess



The plan WAS to do the same changes to the Wonder, but then the work expanding the Panama Canal locks fell behind and should she have the work done next year as planned she would not fit. They also did schedule a last minute dry dock in January and cancel some cruises too, which would also be odd if she were to have a more extensive one in the same year. Since Alaska sells very well (and Disney has been having a heck of a time finding ports other than Florida & the med that also sell well) I'd be very surprised if they don't put it off as others have said.


----------



## yukongirl123

jdb in AZ said:


> 2915 is a long way away!



Lol! I'm sure they haven't planned that far ahead..


----------



## SG101

alaskanabbott said:


> 3 cruises and I can honestly say, our favorite was the Mexican Riviera. I loved the California weather in February, loved how easy it was to get back and forth from the airport, loved our hotel.....all opposite of how we felt about the 8 night out of Galveston. I for one would love to do another west coast cruise.



I loved our Mexican Riviera cruise as well....we had 2 stops in Cabo (one of my favorite ports)...and the weather was perfect in April.  I would definitely book another one if it was on the West Coast.  I don't understand why they don't do 2 days in San Francisco and just make it a Roundtrip from Los Angeles...airfare from Vancouver just makes it not worth it for my family.


----------



## jdb in AZ

I just e-mailed my travel agent about a cruise that boldly goes where no DCL ship goes, and she said some cruise lines are already booking for 2016.  um, hullo?  DCL, puhleeze get with the program!


----------



## Ferrentinos

Just bumping this one up... I know that the summer of 2015 seems like a far way away... but I'd love to be already counting down to a Disney cruise!!!


----------



## Silverfox97

Ferrentinos said:


> Just bumping this one up... I know that the summer of 2015 seems like a far way away... but I'd love to be already counting down to a Disney cruise!!!



When 2015 comes out, it will most likely be Jan-May 2015, so it will be a bit longer before you'll get summer 2015....

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## sweetlovin'

Ferrentinos said:


> Just bumping this one up... I know that the summer of 2015 seems like a far way away... but I'd love to be already counting down to a Disney cruise!!!



For those of us waiting to plan, 2015 summer seems like it's closing in upon us


----------



## NancyIL

sweetlovin' said:


> For those of us waiting to plan, 2015 summer seems like it's closing in upon us



NCL and perhaps Carnival will probably be the first to post 2015 summer itineraries. However, other  mass market cruise lines won't announce summer 2015 sailings to Alaska or Europe until late winter or early spring. DCL really isn't behind.


----------



## sweetlovin'

NancyIL said:


> NCL and perhaps Carnival will probably be the first to post 2015 summer itineraries. However, other  mass market cruise lines won't announce summer 2015 sailings to Alaska or Europe until late winter or early spring. DCL really isn't behind.



There are other cruise lines??!! 



 I have only done two cruises and they have both been Disney.  I have 5 next year and they are all Disney.  Eventually, I will have to try a different cruise line because I want to sail to Antarctica.  I wasn't thinking they were behind or ahead, I was just thinking I would like to get on with planning 2015.  I have 2016 planned (but that isn't a cruise).  Not booked, but planned and 2014 is completely done.  I keep saying I will just wing it 2015, but I can't, it's not in my personality design.


----------



## NancyIL

sweetlovin' said:


> There are other cruise lines??!!
> 
> 
> 
> I have only done two cruises and they have both been Disney.  I have 5 next year and they are all Disney.  Eventually, I will have to try a different cruise line because I want to sail to Antarctica.  I wasn't thinking they were behind or ahead, I was just thinking I would like to get on with planning 2015.  I have 2016 planned (but that isn't a cruise).  Not booked, but planned and 2014 is completely done.  I keep saying I will just wing it 2015, but I can't, it's not in my personality design.



Hard to believe, but  yes - there are quite a few other cruise lines!  I also like to plan ahead, and I have a cruise booked for February 2015.  I have thought about some trips I'd like to take in 2015 and 2016, but they aren't necessarily cruises.


----------



## sweetlovin'

NancyIL said:


> Hard to believe, but  yes - there are quite a few other cruise lines!  I also like to plan ahead, and I have a cruise booked for February 2015.  I have thought about some trips I'd like to take in 2015 and 2016, but they aren't necessarily cruises.



So when not on Disney, what cruise line do you recommend?  I am not a drinker, smoker, partier, or gambler.  In other words, I'm no fun at all.   My goal is to get to Antarctica in the next 4 years.  I guess that means 2017  Which cruise line would you recommend?


----------



## mchelle77

I think RC already has 2015 spring itineraries out. We almost booked one out of Baltimore for April 2015, but decided to wait to see Disney info.

We did NCL last April out of NYC and LOVED it (despite the nor'easter) and then Carnival this past April (PCC to Eastern Carib) My friend and her husband want to go Disney again. I'm all for it, although it's a lot more money than we've previously spent, so we're making sure it's EXACTLY what we want. My husband will ONLY do Western this time (he's sick of the Bahamas, after only being there twice!) and I'm happy going anywhere. 

I read somewhere that Dec 4 was the date to be watching for the first half of 2015 itineraries?


----------



## Plaid Princess

mchelle77 said:


> My husband will ONLY do Western this time (he's sick of the Bahamas, after only being there twice!)



Me too! Can't stand the Bahamas. We just did the eastern and I much preferred the ports to the Western.


----------



## dizneekrazee

sweetlovin' said:


> There are other cruise lines??!!    I have only done two cruises and they have both been Disney.  I have 5 next year and they are all Disney.  Eventually, I will have to try a different cruise line because I want to sail to Antarctica.  I wasn't thinking they were behind or ahead, I was just thinking I would like to get on with planning 2015.  I have 2016 planned (but that isn't a cruise).  Not booked, but planned and 2014 is completely done.  I keep saying I will just wing it 2015, but I can't, it's not in my personality design.



I'm curious to know your '14, '15, and '16 plans!! I like to plan ahead, too, and I'm always so interested in hearing others plans.


----------



## cruisecrasher

Just got the "currently undergoing maintenance" page. 
So maybe today or maybe they're just fixing, adjusting and adding more pixie dust?
2015 dates opening would be a nice distraction from the #DisneyMP waiting room...


----------



## cruisecrasher

No new 2015 cruises yet.


----------



## bobbiwoz

cruisecrasher said:


> No new 2015 cruises yet.



Are some 2015 cruises released?


----------



## sweetlovin'

dizneekrazee said:


> I'm curious to know your '14, '15, and '16 plans!! I like to plan ahead, too, and I'm always so interested in hearing others plans.



 The back story is: this year we went around the northern hemisphere to 8 countries as a family which included the 2 Disney's in Asia.  Odd years, we travel as a family.  Here is the link to give you an idea.

https://plus.google.com/photos/103247010048907084999/albums/5902443785172559521

 Even years, my kids get individual trips with mom.  So, 2014 they each picked a cruise.   We always go away for Thanksgiving, so I booked the Dream 2014 Thanksgiving as a family. April on the Wonder with 1 child, Magic in Southern in Oct with DS, Fantasy for Halloween with the youngest.

 My kids are asking to go to all of the Disney's around the world, again.  So I explained that I would only do that if I have roundtrip miles.  I need 65k per person for United.  However, United give 8 miles per dollar on cruises (up to 30k per cruise) for booking cruises through them.  

   I don't think I will have enough miles to go around the world 2015; all of the kids want to go back to Tokyo and Hong Kong Disney as well as Shanghai Disney when it opens.  If I can get the miles for 2016, we will do an around the world Disney trip.  We have done DLP in the past and my kids love each Disney for it's uniqueness. Since United gives one free stop over, we will fly into Thailand, spend some time in Asia, finish in Tokyo and take the flight schedule via Germany, and take the free stop over there.  It's inexpensive to get to Germany to Paris, so we'll take two weeks for the free stop before coming home.

 So, I put it to a vote.  We can do back to back family trips 2015, 2016 or we can do back to back individual trips (2014, 2015) and 2016 go as a family.  The back to back individual trips were unanimous.   One child wants to do Panama Canal, one wants to do Alaska, one wants to go to Disney, Universal, and Sea World.  I would like to do the Baltic Northern Europe, if it comes out.

 Sorry, it's harder to explain on the internet, but that is why i am anxious about the 2015 schedule.  I need to book the flights from USA to Asia by July/Aug if we plan to go April/May.  Easter is March 27, 2016 so we should be in Europe mid to late May when all of the kids are in school.  Kids should be in school in China, Hong Kong, and Tokyo kids should be in school by late April/early May.  I'm trying to avoid the crowds as well.


----------



## minniemouse1

sweetlovin' said:


> The back story is: this year we went around the northern hemisphere to 8 countries as a family which included the 2 Disney's in Asia.  Odd years, we travel as a family.  Here is the link to give you an idea.
> 
> https://plus.google.com/photos/103247010048907084999/albums/5902443785172559521



Very cool pictures.  Looks like a wonderful trip.  Kids must be proud to say they have been  to Disney around the world!


----------



## NancyIL

sweetlovin' said:


> So when not on Disney, what cruise line do you recommend?  I am not a drinker, smoker, partier, or gambler.  In other words, I'm no fun at all.   My goal is to get to Antarctica in the next 4 years.  I guess that means 2017  Which cruise line would you recommend?



I could've sworn I responded to this last night, but apparently I only previewed my post! I pick my cruises by itinerary and price. I would be happy to sail on Royal Caribbean, HAL, Princess, or Celebrity again.


Some cruise lines go to Antarctica while sailing around South America. Lindblad Expeditions will spend much more time there, but you'll need to save your pennies for that one: http://www.expeditions.com/brochure...=Branded&utm_source=Bing_Yahoo&utm_medium=cpc


----------



## sweetlovin'

NancyIL said:


> I could've sworn I responded to this last night, but apparently I only previewed my post! I pick my cruises by itinerary and price. I would be happy to sail on Royal Caribbean, HAL, Princess, or Celebrity again.
> 
> 
> Some cruise lines go to Antarctica while sailing around South America. Lindblad Expeditions will spend much more time there, but you'll need to save your pennies for that one: http://www.expeditions.com/brochure...=Branded&utm_source=Bing_Yahoo&utm_medium=cpc



That is costly!!

 Have you sailed Seaborne?  I was thinking about sailing with them, but maybe if I start now, I'll have the money saved for 2017 with Lindblad.


----------



## sweetlovin'

minniemouse1 said:


> Very cool pictures.  Looks like a wonderful trip.  Kids must be proud to say they have been  to Disney around the world!



  The only reason we went to Singapore is because we couldn't get a flight to the Philippines and I booked early Sept to leave June 17th.  We ended up loving Singapore, so we were very fortunate.

 My kids are glad they have been to each Disney.  The youngest is going to Disneyland for the first time next Sunday. So she is the last to say she has been to each Disney.  My mom was laughing when she explained she got to Hong Kong, Tokyo, and Paris before she got to LA!


----------



## pillow

sweetlovin' said:


> The back story is: this year we went around the northern hemisphere to 8 countries as a family which included the 2 Disney's in Asia.  Odd years, we travel as a family.  Here is the link to give you an idea.
> 
> https://plus.google.com/photos/103247010048907084999/albums/5902443785172559521
> 
> Even years, my kids get individual trips with mom.  So, 2014 they each picked a cruise.   We always go away for Thanksgiving, so I booked the Dream 2014 Thanksgiving as a family. April on the Wonder with 1 child, Magic in Southern in Oct with DS, Fantasy for Halloween with the youngest.
> 
> My kids are asking to go to all of the Disney's around the world, again.  So I explained that I would only do that if I have roundtrip miles.  I need 65k per person for United.  However, United give 8 miles per dollar on cruises (up to 30k per cruise) for booking cruises through them.
> 
> I don't think I will have enough miles to go around the world 2015; all of the kids want to go back to Tokyo and Hong Kong Disney as well as Shanghai Disney when it opens.  If I can get the miles for 2016, we will do an around the world Disney trip.  We have done DLP in the past and my kids love each Disney for it's uniqueness. Since United gives one free stop over, we will fly into Thailand, spend some time in Asia, finish in Tokyo and take the flight schedule via Germany, and take the free stop over there.  It's inexpensive to get to Germany to Paris, so we'll take two weeks for the free stop before coming home.
> 
> So, I put it to a vote.  We can do back to back family trips 2015, 2016 or we can do back to back individual trips (2014, 2015) and 2016 go as a family.  The back to back individual trips were unanimous.   One child wants to do Panama Canal, one wants to do Alaska, one wants to go to Disney, Universal, and Sea World.  I would like to do the Baltic Northern Europe, if it comes out.
> 
> Sorry, it's harder to explain on the internet, but that is why i am anxious about the 2015 schedule.  I need to book the flights from USA to Asia by July/Aug if we plan to go April/May.  Easter is March 27, 2016 so we should be in Europe mid to late May when all of the kids are in school.  Kids should be in school in China, Hong Kong, and Tokyo kids should be in school by late April/early May.  I'm trying to avoid the crowds as well.



Would you please adopt me??!!


----------



## NancyIL

sweetlovin' said:


> That is costly!!
> 
> Have you sailed Seaborne?  I was thinking about sailing with them, but maybe if I start now, I'll have the money saved for 2017 with Lindblad.



I haven't sailed with Seabourn, but  I'm  sure they charge much more than I'm willing to pay.  Heck - DCL usually charges more than I'm willing to pay!


----------



## luv2sleep

sweetlovin' said:


> The back story is: this year we went around the northern hemisphere to 8 countries as a family which included the 2 Disney's in Asia.  Odd years, we travel as a family.  Here is the link to give you an idea.  https://plus.google.com/photos/103247010048907084999/albums/5902443785172559521  Even years, my kids get individual trips with mom.  So, 2014 they each picked a cruise.   We always go away for Thanksgiving, so I booked the Dream 2014 Thanksgiving as a family. April on the Wonder with 1 child, Magic in Southern in Oct with DS, Fantasy for Halloween with the youngest.  My kids are asking to go to all of the Disney's around the world, again.  So I explained that I would only do that if I have roundtrip miles.  I need 65k per person for United.  However, United give 8 miles per dollar on cruises (up to 30k per cruise) for booking cruises through them.  I don't think I will have enough miles to go around the world 2015; all of the kids want to go back to Tokyo and Hong Kong Disney as well as Shanghai Disney when it opens.  If I can get the miles for 2016, we will do an around the world Disney trip.  We have done DLP in the past and my kids love each Disney for it's uniqueness. Since United gives one free stop over, we will fly into Thailand, spend some time in Asia, finish in Tokyo and take the flight schedule via Germany, and take the free stop over there.  It's inexpensive to get to Germany to Paris, so we'll take two weeks for the free stop before coming home.  So, I put it to a vote.  We can do back to back family trips 2015, 2016 or we can do back to back individual trips (2014, 2015) and 2016 go as a family.  The back to back individual trips were unanimous.   One child wants to do Panama Canal, one wants to do Alaska, one wants to go to Disney, Universal, and Sea World.  I would like to do the Baltic Northern Europe, if it comes out.  Sorry, it's harder to explain on the internet, but that is why i am anxious about the 2015 schedule.  I need to book the flights from USA to Asia by July/Aug if we plan to go April/May.  Easter is March 27, 2016 so we should be in Europe mid to late May when all of the kids are in school.  Kids should be in school in China, Hong Kong, and Tokyo kids should be in school by late April/early May.  I'm trying to avoid the crowds as well.



Um wow. And I though my kid was lucky! You are an AWESOME momma! What fun memories they are going to have!!!


----------



## Cdarling

We did our first Dis cruise last May and want to do another in 2015 but want to start planning.  Where will I see the new schedule?  Do I just keep looking here?  Specially, we want to do one of the repositioning so I would have thought they would know that already.  Thanks for the help


----------



## sabrecmc

Really hoping for the Baltic again in 2015.  With the Frozen ABD, it would be an awesome time for DCL to return.  I doubt we'll hear this early on the summer itineraries, though it would be great to know this far in advance like with some other lines.


----------



## sweetlovin'

Cdarling said:


> We did our first Dis cruise last May and want to do another in 2015 but want to start planning.  Where will I see the new schedule?  Do I just keep looking here?  Specially, we want to do one of the repositioning so I would have thought they would know that already.  Thanks for the help



I would keep checking here   Last year the dates came out just before I left for my Valentine's Day cruise.  So mid Feb for 2014 itineraries. However, I found out the dates and schedule here, Tuesday I think, and Thursday I was able to book.  So I knew going onto the cruise which ones I wanted exactly.


----------



## sweetlovin'

luv2sleep said:


> Um wow. And I though my kid was lucky! You are an AWESOME momma! What fun memories they are going to have!!!



Awe thanks


----------



## jedijill

sweetlovin' said:


> So when not on Disney, what cruise line do you recommend?  I am not a drinker, smoker, partier, or gambler.  In other words, I'm no fun at all.   My goal is to get to Antarctica in the next 4 years.  I guess that means 2017  Which cruise line would you recommend?



Oooh, Antarctica is on my bucket list too!  There are great recommendations over on Cruise Critic.

Jill in CO


----------



## su_A_ve

sweetlovin' said:


> I would keep checking here   Last year the dates came out just before I left for my Valentine's Day cruise.  So mid Feb for 2014 itineraries. However, I found out the dates and schedule here, Tuesday I think, and Thursday I was able to book.  So I knew going onto the cruise which ones I wanted exactly.



It was DURING our Valentine's day cruise (5n Wonder)  I booked on board on opening day.  Interestingly I tried to book the day before (Gold/Platinum) but they would not do it, even though on other cruised they've done this for other non gold/platinum guests.


----------



## sweetlovin'

su_A_ve said:


> It was DURING our Valentine's day cruise (5n Wonder)  I booked on board on opening day.  Interestingly I tried to book the day before (Gold/Platinum) but they would not do it, even though on other cruised they've done this for other non gold/platinum guests.



I was on the Dream, so I think it was the first night.  That is crazy about the gold/platinum status and not letting you book.


----------



## sweetlovin'

jedijill said:


> Oooh, Antarctica is on my bucket list too!  There are great recommendations over on Cruise Critic.
> 
> Jill in CO



 You will probably get there before me; let me know what you have booked and if you liked it.  My brother went on a cargo ship.  I'll wait and go on a nice ship before I sleep outside on a ship just to say I've been.


----------



## jedijill

sweetlovin' said:


> You will probably get there before me; let me know what you have booked and if you liked it.  My brother went on a cargo ship.  I'll wait and go on a nice ship before I sleep outside on a ship just to say I've been.



I will!  It will be a few years for me too.  I like comfort too! 

Jill in CO


----------



## Meghatron

sweetlovin' said:


> I was on the Dream, so I think it was the first night.  That is crazy about the gold/platinum status and not letting you book.



The poster was saying that she was trying to book on Gold/Platinum day even though she wasn't Gold/Platinum. Some onboard CMs will make an exception and let Silvers book on Gold/Platinum day if they are sailing when it happens, but it's not DCL policy.

Sent from my Tricorder using DISBoards


----------



## sweetlovin'

Meghatron said:


> The poster was saying that she was trying to book on Gold/Platinum day even though she wasn't Gold/Platinum. Some onboard CMs will make an exception and let Silvers book on Gold/Platinum day if they are sailing when it happens, but it's not DCL policy.
> 
> Sent from my Tricorder using DISBoards



Ah, I misread it the first time.  Thanks, that makes a little more sense


----------



## hgon76

FWIW, I called DCL to pay off my upcoming cruise & the CM said she expects the 2015 dates to come out in Nov. She told me to try looking Friday this week & if not up yet, look again on Monday. What she bases this on I have no idea. But, I'll give it a shot. ;-)


----------



## jdb in AZ

hgon76 said:


> FWIW, I called DCL to pay off my upcoming cruise & the CM said she expects the 2015 dates to come out in Nov. She told me to try looking Friday this week & if not up yet, look again on Monday. What she bases this on I have no idea. But, I'll give it a shot. ;-)



Did she specify which ships?


----------



## hgon76

jdb in AZ said:


> Did she specify which ships?


 No. But I think they all would get released at the same time?? Has it happened differently in the past?


----------



## tweis

They were not all released at the same time for 2014.


----------



## Jey12

hgon76 said:


> FWIW, I called DCL to pay off my upcoming cruise & the CM said she expects the 2015 dates to come out in Nov. She told me to try looking Friday this week & if not up yet, look again on Monday. What she bases this on I have no idea. But, I'll give it a shot. ;-)




I hope this is true, but CM's through DCL seem to be about as reliable as asking your MDR server.  I called just a few days ago to straighten up an issue with our CC account and was told by that CM I would know as soon as she did, and probably a little before.


----------



## PoeticMoe

In case you're following this thread, DCL has released the itineraries for the first part of 2015, January - April, 2015.

You can follow this thread:

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3198154

And here is where the 2015 itineraries are located:

http://disneycruiselineblog.com/wp-...inerary-Brochure-Nov-2013-2014-2015-Dates.pdf

Gold and Platinum members can book beginning tomorrow, November 13th.  Silver and the general public can book beginning Thursday, November 14th.


----------



## mom4fun

PoeticMoe said:
			
		

> In case you're following this thread, DCL has released the itineraries for the first part of 2015, January - April, 2015.
> 
> You can follow this thread:
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3198154
> 
> And here is where the 2015 itineraries are located:
> 
> http://disneycruiselineblog.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/11/DCL-Itinerary-Brochure-Nov-2013-2014-2015-Dates.pdf
> 
> Gold and Platinum members can book beginning tomorrow, November 13th.  Silver and the general public can book beginning Thursday, November 14th.



This information is wrong for the wonder. There are no 4 day Bahama cruises in April on the website and the itinerary is wrong for the 5 day cruises.


----------



## 4 The Love Of Disney

Bump


----------



## tweis

mom4fun said:


> This information is wrong for the wonder. There are no 4 day Bahama cruises in April on the website and the itinerary is wrong for the 5 day cruises.



There are 4 day Bahama cruises in April for the Wonder but if you click "Miami" they aren't showing up. If you just click "Bahamas" and don't specify a location or ship, they show up. Yes, the itinerary for some of the 5 night Wonder cruises are wrong on the website because 2 of the 4 are showing GC and COZ when in reality it is "supposed" to be GC & CC or COZ & CC.


----------



## Silverfox97

mom4fun said:


> This information is wrong for the wonder. There are no 4 day Bahama cruises in April on the website and the itinerary is wrong for the 5 day cruises.





tweis said:


> There are 4 day Bahama cruises in April for the Wonder but if you click "Miami" they aren't showing up. If you just click "Bahamas" and don't specify a location or ship, they show up. Yes, the itinerary for some of the 5 night Wonder cruises are wrong on the website because 2 of the 4 are showing GC and COZ when in reality it is "supposed" to be GC & CC or COZ & CC.



The DCL Blog dates are correct, it's DCL whose site isn't updated correctly yet. I suspect a glitch which will be remedied.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## tweis

Silverfox97 said:


> The DCL Blog dates are correct, it's DCL whose site isn't updated correctly yet. I suspect a glitch which will be remedied.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



Yes, I'm sure you are right that it will be corrected. I was able to find them but not where they should have been and 2 of them were showing GC & COZ when it should be GC & CC.


----------



## disneydreaming92701

Really looking forward to may 2015 forward dates.


----------



## rebbyparker

We just booked Feb 2015 on the Dream for our first cruise!  So excited!


----------



## tajz90

I'm excited for the summer dates to be released. Anxiously waiting


----------



## oklamomof4boys

tajz90 said:


> I'm excited for the summer dates to be released. Anxiously waiting



Me too!


----------



## Poly-Anna

On our cruise last week the on board booking agent said that they expect the dates to be released in January or beginning of February.  She said to start watching early January.


----------



## luv2sleep

Poly-Anna said:


> On our cruise last week the on board booking agent said that they expect the dates to be released in January or beginning of February.  She said to start watching early January.



Cool!


----------



## Dug720

Poly-Anna said:


> On our cruise last week the on board booking agent said that they expect the dates to be released in January or beginning of February.  She said to start watching early January.



That would be perfect timing for an OBB for July 2015 when I'm only Dream cruise Presidents' Week!!


----------



## disneydreaming92701

Wish the rest of 2015 would come out..


----------



## jcoyne4781

Beermam42 said:


> Well put I have been on the borad for about a year and amazed how much people know.
> 
> Hoping for dates out of New Orleans, 56 miles from front door.



Yes.. That would be awesome for us too. We live about 45 minutes from New Orleans. I read something about 6 months ago indicating that New Orleans was building a port for Disney Cruises to be available in 2015. Not sure if there is an update to that or not.


----------



## Zeppelin

disneydreaming92701 said:


> Wish the rest of 2015 would come out..



based on past history does anyone have an idea when the remaining 2015 schedule will be released??


----------



## PrincessShmoo

Zeppelin said:


> based on past history does anyone have an idea when the remaining 2015 schedule will be released??



Current speculation is Jan/Feb.


----------



## NUHuskies#1

subscribing.. waiting for August 2015 dates


----------



## Zeppelin

PrincessShmoo said:


> Current speculation is Jan/Feb.



thanks...Almost there then...


----------



## amber_cntrygrl

We're waiting for November 2015! This will be our first Disney cruise! I'm so excited!!


----------



## deanimal

I think the remainder of the 2014 cruises were released around Feb 11, 2013. We were on the President's weekend cruise and it was about a week before we left.


----------



## Rominet

Subscribing


----------



## DisneyDoc5

subbing


----------



## Amunet

I'll subscribe as well ^_^

Waiting for August 2015 to  come out ^_^ And HOPEFULLY DCL will still be doing the med cruises


----------



## kfamilylovesdisney

Looking for a summer 2015 cruise


----------



## kmc33

We are hoping for a summer 2015 Baltic cruise


----------



## lbgraves

deanimal said:


> I think the remainder of the 2014 cruises were released around Feb 11, 2013. We were on the President's weekend cruise and it was about a week before we left.



The Wonder October through the end of the year wasn't released until 06/03/13, so it's possible that DCL holds back some dates for 2015.  They also switched up the Magic & Wonder home ports at that time.


----------



## ep1229

subbing in as well. Wanting to book a cruise to Alaska in 2015


----------



## chinarider

Would love NOT TO DO the Western Caribbean again


----------



## mum&son

kmc33 said:


> We are hoping for a summer 2015 Baltic cruise



Me too


----------



## DisneyCruiser83

kmc33 said:


> We are hoping for a summer 2015 Baltic cruise





mum&son said:


> Me too



ME TOO, ME TOO! I just hope they don't quote $10,000 like they did for the Venice cruises. Otherwise, we will be looking at NCL and other lines for sure!


----------



## mum&son

DisneyCruiser83 said:


> ME TOO, ME TOO! I just hope they don't quote $10,000 like they did for the Venice cruises. Otherwise, we will be looking at NCL and other lines for sure!



Hopefully they will release them soon
We sailed July 2013 from Barcelona Rome included


----------



## sabrecmc

Also hoping for a Baltic cruise.  If the rumored 7 night Baltic out of Copenhagen happens, that would be kind of neat and obviously a bit cheaper than the 12 night.  As long as it still hits Russia...Anyway, hoping to have some options to consider very soon!


----------



## mum&son

sabrecmc said:


> Also hoping for a Baltic cruise.  If the rumored 7 night Baltic out of Copenhagen happens, that would be kind of neat and obviously a bit cheaper than the 12 night.  As long as it still hits Russia...Anyway, hoping to have some options to consider very soon!



Was not aware of any rumours -exciting


----------



## tajz90

sabrecmc said:


> Also hoping for a Baltic cruise.  If the rumored 7 night Baltic out of Copenhagen happens, that would be kind of neat and obviously a bit cheaper than the 12 night.  As long as it still hits Russia...Anyway, hoping to have some options to consider very soon!



I hadn't heard 7 nights, but I did hear Baltics.  I wish it would be a tad diff from their last Baltic.


----------



## Cousin Orville

Have not seen anything regarding 7 night baltics or using Copenhagen as a starting point.  Copenhagen would be cool.  Any basis for those rumors?


----------



## Vidia2

I wish they'd send a boat over to Bermuda every now and then but realize they probably won't anytime soon.

We're doing the Mediterranean in June or early July of 2015.  Looks like it'll have to be on another line, based on rumors.  We're a bit sad about that but Disney is pretty limited as far as itineraries go.

Anyone know how popular the Baltics were when they did them before?  Were they able to fill up the boat?


----------



## tajz90

Vidia2 said:


> I wish they'd send a boat over to Bermuda every now and then but realize they probably won't anytime soon.
> 
> We're doing the Mediterranean in June or early July of 2015.  Looks like it'll have to be on another line, based on rumors.  We're a bit sad about that but Disney is pretty limited as far as itineraries go.
> 
> Anyone know how popular the Baltics were when they did them before?  Were they able to fill up the boat?



Our Baltic sailing was not sold out.  I remember hearing that a lot of the crew were able to invite their families.

They will most likely still sail the Med too, at least they did in 2010.  The sailed Meds, a transition, Baltic, transition, back to Med.


----------



## Cousin Orville

Vidia2 said:


> We're doing the Mediterranean in June or early July of 2015.  Looks like it'll have to be on another line, based on rumors.  We're a bit sad about that but Disney is pretty limited as far as itineraries



I don't completely disagree with this, but they've gotten a lot better for 2014.  They have options that concentrate on the western med, Venice and Greece, etc.  
Where are you wanting to go?

I don't know what the current rumors are for the baltics, but this time last year there were also Baltic rumors based on odd med port schedules dates.  Ended up being the Magic was moving over to sail out of Venice mid summer.  I do hope the Blatics are a reality this time.


----------



## Vidia2

tajz90 said:


> Our Baltic sailing was not sold out.  I remember hearing that a lot of the crew were able to invite their families.  They will most likely still sail the Med too, at least they did in 2010.  The sailed Meds, a transition, Baltic, transition, back to Med.



Thanks for the reply!  That's really interesting that they were able to invite family members.

We have a window to hit. I'm really hoping they do a 12 night early summer but some folks have speculated that they'll do the Baltics first and them the Med during the last half of summer which would cut us out.

I hope they decide soon!


----------



## Vidia2

Cousin Orville said:


> I don't completely disagree with this, but they've gotten a lot better for 2014.  They have options that concentrate on the western med, Venice and Greece, etc. Where are you wanting to go?



We want to do the route from Barcelona to Venice during late June early July.  Not far fetched as an itinerary but DCL might not be doing that time frame if they're also doing the Baltics.  

In the future we'd like to do a British Isles itinerary as well as Australia with New Zealand.  We're going to have to branch out at some point.

Edited to correct auto/correct.


----------



## tajz90

Vidia2 said:


> Thanks for the reply!  That's really interesting that they were able to invite family members.
> 
> We have a window to hit. I'm really hoping they do a 12 night early summer but some folks have speculated that they'll do the Baltics first and them the Med during the last half of summer which would cut us out.
> 
> I hope they decide soon!



I do think the Med will be early/late with Baltic in the middle.


----------



## Vidia2

tajz90 said:


> I do think the Med will be early/late with Baltic in the middle.



Here's hoping!


----------



## Cousin Orville

Vidia2 said:


> We want to do the route from Barcelona to Venice during late June early July.  Not far fetched as an itinerary but DCL might not be doing that time frame if they're also doing the Baltics.
> 
> In the future we'd like to do a British Isles itinerary as well as Australia with New Zealand.  We're going to have to branch out at some point.
> 
> Edited to correct auto/correct.



I certainly agree with that.  We're traveling with 3 young kids so DCL is ideal, but after 2 meds and 1 this summer, I'm looking for something very different in 2015.


----------



## sabrecmc

Cousin Orville said:


> Have not seen anything regarding 7 night baltics or using Copenhagen as a starting point.  Copenhagen would be cool.  Any basis for those rumors?



It was originally posted on the cruise critic board by a member who had heard it from, I want to say it was the Captain or Cruise Director...someone pretty high up that would probably know. 

ETA:  Here's the post I was remembering.  Sounds a bit like a friend of a friend telephone game, but it would kind of make sense.  I think the shorter Med cruises did better.



> In August on my blog for Alaska I posted some rumours I had heard for 2015, on the a wonder many staff confirmed that the Wonder will go back to Alaska for 2015 as well as 2014' and would dry dock after the 2015 season after getting an extension permit, as its refit will make it go long for Panama Canal. Now I also heard from at least three sources that the senior staff on the zmAgic are telling cruisers that they are going to the Baltic again in 2015. Now I first heard this rumour in July when instead of saying they are going to the Med in 2015' they said there going to Europe, which was interesting. My thoughts were firmed up a bit more when a friend on the magic quoting the captain said DCL will go yo the Baltic from Copenhsgen in summer 2015 He was told not to post that on a particular DCL cruise forum. Now another person has posted on WDW magic they also have been told by the CD Peter that the Magic is going to the Baltic in 2015. I have heard Harwich UK And Dover mentioned. PS dream and fantasy as usual. Fantasy might cover the eastern Caribbean more with San Juan and Tortola and the zmAgic cover western Caribbean cruises in the winter , popular southern Caribbean cruises will be back. Now this is all rumour and I didn't post anything bar on my own blog last month as it is rumour and things can and do change, we were told cruises will come out in December, the first week but one poster has said in two weeks time, I think that's wring but you never know.


----------



## Cousin Orville

We did the DCL from Dover in 2010.  The one place I really wishes we had more
time was in Copenhagan, so I'm hoping they depart from there (if they go at all).  Plus Dover was a bit of a drive from London.  Either way it was a really cool itinerary.  Hope they throw in a couple of different ports. The only other issue with the Baltic is the Magic was only in St Petersburg for 1.5 days rather than the typical 2 full days like most ships.  The extra time would have been nice.


----------



## pillow

Just off the Fantasy . . . Future Cruise Desk rep said Alaska in 2015 for Wonder and Europe for Magic.  Sorry - didn't get any details on Europe since we are focusing on Alaska.  He did say that he anticipates some longer Alaska sailings, similar to the 9 night they are doing in May of this year.  Bookings open up in March he said.

Jodie


----------



## pcannizzaro76

Anyone hear anything new about the remaining dates and itineraries of 2015 over the last couple of weeks?


----------



## pcannizzaro76

Sorry double post


----------



## LeslieG

Cousin Orville said:


> We did the DCL from Dover in 2010.  The one place I really wishes we had more
> time was in Copenhagan, so I'm hoping they depart from there (if they go at all).  Plus Dover was a bit of a drive from London.  Either way it was a really cool itinerary.  Hope they throw in a couple of different ports. The only other issue with the Baltic is the Magic was only in St Petersburg for 1.5 days rather than the typical 2 full days like most ships.  The extra time would have been nice.



We are doing a Norway Fjords cruise on RCCL in May, and it departs from Copenhagen.   We are flying in a day ahead, but I'm wondering what you would have done there if you had more time.

I'm anxiously awaiting 2015 info on Europe and Southern Caribbean.   I have one of the October dates booked for Southern Caribbean this year, but I might change it if they offer the itinerary at a time that's a bit more convenient with kids.


----------



## sweetlovin'

I am hoping for the Baltic as well.  European Northern Capitals   I have one child hoping for the Turkey and Greece cruises to come back.  I have another child hoping for Hawaiian cruise. 

 I doubt Hawaiian is coming back. However, I was losing hope for my 1st choice. The telephone post gave me renewed hope for the Baltic.


----------



## Zeppelin

pcannizzaro76 said:


> Anyone hear anything new about the remaining dates and itineraries of 2015 over the last couple of weeks?



anybody?


----------



## IBelieveInTheMagic

Zeppelin said:


> anybody?



Nope and count me in with the "I'm going nuts waiting to see the prices for the rest of 2015 esp. Alaska and the Med".  I asked on the Magic this past week if there were at least rumors of when and she was pretty adamant they haven't been given any information and had no idea when.  I know doesn't mean much, but just reporting! 

Heather


----------



## jaimeadk

When we were on the Wonder Jan 8, the booking desk agent said the rest of 2015 would be out in three weeks.  That would put it around Jan 29th.  Not worth a lot but there is a booking agent's date.


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

jaimeadk said:


> When we were on the Wonder Jan 8, the booking desk agent said the rest of 2015 would be out in three weeks.  That would put it around Jan 29th.  Not worth a lot but there is a booking agent's date.



I was working on circa 4th or 11th Feb for release so that works!


----------



## DisneyOHFan

jaimeadk said:


> When we were on the Wonder Jan 8, the booking desk agent said the rest of 2015 would be out in three weeks.  That would put it around Jan 29th.  Not worth a lot but there is a booking agent's date.



I hope that's the case.


----------



## Silverfox97

DISNEY FANTASY said:


> I was working on circa 4th or 11th Feb for release so that works!



That looks about right. I believe the rest of the 2014 dates were released on Feb 12th last year and I think those dates are pretty good, although I've also heard March (I am doubting that tho).

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## Kellyokidd

I was talking to someone on the 800 numer at disney cruise line today and she told me that they are expecting the itineraries to be released in 2 weeks.  That would be around 2/14 or less.


----------



## Ferrentinos

Still waiting...


----------



## dsnydaddy

At this late date, it wouldn't hurt my feelings if they waited a bit longer.  I've long ago spent the money that I had set aside for the addn'l deposit I'll have to put down when they're released.


----------



## AnnaS

I think it's absurd now - really


----------



## KashasMom

AnnaS said:


> I think it's absurd now - really



I agree.  And NO ONE really knows when they're going to be released.


----------



## Tink1987

KashasMom said:


> I agree.  And NO ONE really knows when they're going to be released.



Exactly - and really no one knows what ports. Just because they show up in certain ports, DCL may have just booked them to make sure they would have availability if they wanted it. Other cruise lines do that and they haven't released those ports before


----------



## sweetlovin'

AnnaS said:


> I think it's absurd now - really



Which part is absurd?


----------



## Dug720

sweetlovin' said:


> Which part is absurd?



I agree. I've not seen other cruiselines with late 2015 itineraries out.


----------



## luv2sleep

So all of the other cruise lines have the entire 2015 schedule released already?


----------



## Dug720

luv2sleep said:


> So all of the other cruise lines have the entire 2015 schedule released already?



Not that I've seen.


----------



## holula

luv2sleep said:


> So all of the other cruise lines have the entire 2015 schedule released already?



No. Some lines have part schedules out and some have nothing at all.


----------



## luv2sleep

Ok well we wait. Patience is tough but I guess DCL is in line with others. Anyone know when others tend to release their entire schedule usually? A year out or so?


----------



## sweetlovin'

I was genuinely asking   I didn't know if she meant DCL was taking too long  or there were too many threads about the 2015 topic.  Wasn't sure what was being referred to as absurd.


----------



## darwinsrule

holula said:
			
		

> No. Some lines have part schedules out and some have nothing at all.



The other lines are getting closer to putting things out. RCI has announced that Allure of the Sea Med sailings  go on sail to the public Feb 18th. Carnival has released summer dates for Pride out of Baltimore. NCL has dates out for all summer and seems to be ahead of the curse.


----------



## 4HppyCamprs

darwinsrule said:


> The other lines are getting closer to putting things out. RCI has announced that Allure of the Sea Med sailings  go on sail to the public Feb 18th. Carnival has released summer dates for Pride out of Baltimore. NCL has dates out for all summer and seems to be ahead of the curse.



NCL has ports books for fall 2015 too at least for some ships (still new to checking ports) according to CruiseTT


----------



## sweetlovin'

I leave Sunday and while I am thrilled at the possibility of OBB, if hawaii comes out in Sept, I won't be able to book that with any incentive.  I also won't have internet access to be able to book on my own. I was hoping they would come out before I left, but now I am hoping they wait until I get back.  2-3 weeks.


----------



## Amunet

sweetlovin' said:


> I leave Sunday and while I am thrilled at the possibility of OBB, if hawaii comes out in Sept, I won't be able to book that with any incentive.  I also won't have internet access to be able to book on my own. I was hoping they would come out before I left, but now I am hoping they wait until I get back.  2-3 weeks.



I feel the same way! We are leaving to Tokyo in 2 weeks and want the dates released when we are not traveling.

Hope you have a blast on your cruise! We all know you will


----------



## luv2sleep

sweetlovin' said:


> I leave Sunday and while I am thrilled at the possibility of OBB, if hawaii comes out in Sept, I won't be able to book that with any incentive.  I also won't have internet access to be able to book on my own. I was hoping they would come out before I left, but now I am hoping they wait until I get back.  2-3 weeks.



Try using a TA. Leave them your CC number and the category you want and let them book it for you at release. You can always cancel. You also move your OBB to that cabin. Your TA can do a quick switch. Always works.


----------



## luv2sleep

sweetlovin' said:


> I leave Sunday and while I am thrilled at the possibility of OBB, if hawaii comes out in Sept, I won't be able to book that with any incentive.  I also won't have internet access to be able to book on my own. I was hoping they would come out before I left, but now I am hoping they wait until I get back.  2-3 weeks.



You can also ask onboard if Hawaii has been released. The OBB desk will likely know via emails they receive.


----------



## KashasMom

Princess has cruises to Oct 2015
Holland America has cruises to Nov 2015
NCL has cruises to Dec 2015 
Carnival has cruises to April 2016 
Celebrity has cruises to Dec 2016

So...um....no DCL is not in line with everyone else.


----------



## chinarider

confused.... is there really another chance for Hawaii?   If so, when are we thinking??   thanks


----------



## kmc33

KashasMom said:


> Princess has cruises to Oct 2015
> Holland America has cruises to Nov 2015
> NCL has cruises to Dec 2015
> Carnival has cruises to April 2016
> Celebrity has cruises to Dec 2016
> 
> So...um....no DCL is not in line with everyone else.


I don't know about the others, but I have been checking Princess for the summer of 2015 and they do not have their full summer schedule out.


----------



## JoyB-UK

The only cruises that celebrity has out past may 2015 are for the Galapagos isles, hardly a full schedule.


----------



## sweetlovin'

luv2sleep said:


> You can also ask onboard if Hawaii has been released. The OBB desk will likely know via emails they receive.



This I planned on doing every night except Sunday.   My 9yo daughter is waiting for the Med with Greece summer 2015 and that I can book with incentive.

 I'm back and forth on the TA.  I normally use United because they give 8 miles per dollar up to 30k miles per cruise.  HUGE for me because we want to hit Disney Shanghai 2016.  Assuming it's not available on the weekend and I am still silver, it would only be Tuesday or Wednesday, I am stuck,  if it is announced Monday or Tuesday.  I will be off the ship by 10am Thursday..at the latest.  

 I really am back and forth on the TA. My 11yo daughter (who has been waiting for a Hawaiian cruise to come out) would say just use the TA to make sure we get it.  I would have a hard time booking with a TA then canceling and rebooking on my own.  It makes me feel guilty.  

 What would you do?  Would you use the TA or would you chance it?


----------



## sweetlovin'

Amunet said:


> I feel the same way! We are leaving to Tokyo in 2 weeks and want the dates released when we are not traveling.
> 
> Hope you have a blast on your cruise! We all know you will



We loved Japan this summer and my kids favorite park is Disneyland Tokyo/DisneySea  I hope you have an amazing time.


----------



## luv2sleep

sweetlovin' said:


> This I planned on doing every night except Sunday.   My 9yo daughter is waiting for the Med with Greece summer 2015 and that I can book with incentive.  I'm back and forth on the TA.  I normally use United because they give 8 miles per dollar up to 30k miles per cruise.  HUGE for me because we want to hit Disney Shanghai 2016.  Assuming it's not available on the weekend and I am still silver, it would only be Tuesday or Wednesday, I am stuck,  if it is announced Monday or Tuesday.  I will be off the ship by 10am Thursday..at the latest.  I really am back and forth on the TA. My 11yo daughter (who has been waiting for a Hawaiian cruise to come out) would say just use the TA to make sure we get it.  I would have a hard time booking with a TA then canceling and rebooking on my own.  It makes me feel guilty.   What would you do?  Would you use the TA or would you chance it?



I'm not cruising soon but even if I was I'd give my TA my CC and category request and financial limit and let her book it. I've already done that for Hawaii in case it's released.  Either way, if it's in my financial limit, she's he getting my business. On board I make sure the booking is done under her name.


----------



## sweetlovin'

luv2sleep said:


> I'm not cruising soon but even if I was I'd give my TA my CC and category request and financial limit and let her book it. I've already done that for Hawaii in case it's released.  Either way, if it's in my financial limit, she's he getting my business. On board I make sure the booking is done under her name.



Who is your TA?


----------



## LenaN4fun

I just got off the magic and wanted to book Alaska for summer 2015 while onboard and was told by the Rep that Disney isn't  positive they are doing Alaska in 2015 and that's why those aren't released yet. Something about the ships fitting through the canals with the duck tail addition. Do you think that may be what's holding up the release of the remaining itineraries? I just went ahead and grabbed a spring break one. if they come out with Hawaii I may have to rethink my spring break trip.


----------



## luv2sleep

sweetlovin' said:


> Who is your TA?



Tanya Uythoven at Small World Vacations. She's awesome!


----------



## sweetlovin'

LenaN4fun said:


> I just got off the magic and wanted to book Alaska for summer 2015 while onboard and was told by the Rep that Disney isn't  positive they are doing Alaska in 2015 and that's why those aren't released yet. Something about the ships fitting through the canals with the duck tail addition. Do you think that may be what's holding up the release of the remaining itineraries? I just went ahead and grabbed a spring break one. if they come out with Hawaii I may have to rethink my spring break trip.



That is interesting..


----------



## sweetlovin'

luv2sleep said:


> Tanya Uythoven at Small World Vacations. She's awesome!



 Oh that is great!!   I didn't think about giving a budget. I guess I should have thought of that.


----------



## Ofinn

If the Wonder goes to Hawaii in Sept/Oct. I'm wondering when the PC cruise will be. Nov/Dec maybe????. Hmm... I wish they would hurry up and end the suspense.


----------



## CruznLexi

The canal would most likely be late Sept or early Oct


----------



## Ofinn

CruznLexi said:


> The canal would most likely be late Sept or early Oct



That would make sense. If the last Alaska cruise is the first week of September, then Hawaii, and then PC. Thanks


----------



## peachygreen

LenaN4fun said:


> I just got off the magic and wanted to book Alaska for summer 2015 while onboard and was told by the Rep that Disney isn't  positive they are doing Alaska in 2015 and that's why those aren't released yet. Something about the ships fitting through the canals with the duck tail addition. Do you think that may be what's holding up the release of the remaining itineraries? I just went ahead and grabbed a spring break one. if they come out with Hawaii I may have to rethink my spring break trip.



That doesn't seem logical.  They just did the short version of dry dock so they could get the regulations out of the way and not add the duck tail until the PC is finished.  They didn't add one and they don't have another dry dock planned between now and the summer of 2015 so it doesn't seem like there is a reason not to do the PC.  As well as Alaska sells I just can't see them not going to Alaska in 2015,


----------



## jdb in AZ

peachygreen said:


> That doesn't seem logical.  They just did the short version of dry dock so they could get the regulations out of the way and not add the duck tail until the PC is finished.  They didn't add one and they don't have another dry dock planned between now and the summer of 2015 so it doesn't seem like there is a reason not to do the PC.  As well as Alaska sells I just can't see them not going to Alaska in 2015.



Another example of a rep not knowing what they're talking about.  Alaska is lucrative for DCL.  Why spoil a good thing?

If it were true that DCL hasn't released the Wonder dates because they aren't sure if they're doing Alaska yet, then what's stopping DCL from releasing the Fantasy/Dream dates?  We all know where they'll be sailing during the summer of 2015.


----------



## emsmomma

I just tried to get on the DCL website and it's telling me it's down for maintenance..maybe putting the rest of 2015 up?


----------



## ksloane

emsmomma said:


> I just tried to get on the DCL website and it's telling me it's down for maintenance..maybe putting the rest of 2015 up?



Wouldn't that be an awesome surprise.


----------



## luv2sleep

Would be odd to do that on a Friday, wouldn't it?


----------



## dsnydaddy

Since the platinum and gold will get first crack at the cruises, the website will be updated after that release.  Unless we're in for yet another perk loss.


----------



## luv2sleep

dsnydaddy said:


> Since the platinum and gold will get first crack at the cruises, the website will be updated after that release.  Unless we're in for yet another perk loss.



Doesn't that only happen with new itineraries? I can't remember.


----------



## lbgraves

Lately it has happened for each release.  Possibly due to four ships being open online at the same time.  Their system crashed enough with just two ships.


----------



## sweetlovin'

they just released *GT prices for the May TA.  That could have been the website under maintenance last night.


----------



## ahain

sweetlovin' said:


> Oh that is great!!   I didn't think about giving a budget. I guess I should have thought of that.



This is WAY off topic,  but you've gotta know how jealous I get when I look at the tickers in your signature and see that you're cruising like every month for the last half of the year!   How cool is that?!  I'm in awe.  Not sure if you're able to do this because you live in FL or not, but I can tell you I sure do wish they would change from FLR discounts to "last minute" discounts so the rest of us might have a better chance.


----------



## sweetlovin'

ahain said:


> This is WAY off topic,  but you've gotta know how jealous I get when I look at the tickers in your signature and see that you're cruising like every month for the last half of the year!   How cool is that?!  I'm in awe.  Not sure if you're able to do this because you live in FL or not, but I can tell you I sure do wish they would change from FLR discounts to "last minute" discounts so the rest of us might have a better chance.




LOL!   My budget wished I lived in Florida too. I would love for them to change it from FL rates to everyone rates.  I take my kids on individual trips.  They each picked a cruise this year.  Some of them I have all 3 with me, but some are just 1 kid.  I started it when they were little and they love their time with me.  I am fortunate that I have the time to be able to spend with them.  I wish it was a little more spread out, but their birthdays all fall about the times they picked.  Next year, it should be more spread out.


----------



## lucky1

luv2sleep said:


> Tanya Uythoven at Small World Vacations. She's awesome!



Another Shout out for Tanya.  She is awesome!


----------



## Mrs Hobbes

I'm subscribing - waiting to book our first cruise for late August 2015 - shouldn't be too long now, I'm getting so excited


----------



## NJOGRE

I am waiting for August 2015,  Dorothy from Dreams Unlimited Travel is AWESOME!!!!!


----------



## Scouter

dsnydaddy said:


> Since the platinum and gold will get first crack at the cruises, the website will be updated after that release.  Unless we're in for yet another perk loss.




Hi Steve
I'm getting anxious waiting for those dates for our Fall 2015 cruise!
I haven't cruised in awhile and I'm so waiting to see everyone again!


----------



## disny_luvr

NJOGRE said:


> I am waiting for August 2015,  Dorothy from Dreams Unlimited Travel is AWESOME!!!!!



I agree - I love Dorothy!


----------



## dsnydaddy

Scouter said:


> Hi Steve I'm getting anxious waiting for those dates for our Fall 2015 cruise! I haven't cruised in awhile and I'm so waiting to see everyone again!



Hi!  We are looking forward to it as well.  Another KK cruise would be fantastic.


----------



## Tink1987

Really hoping it's this week now - maybe announcing it for Valentines day week? I'm sooo ready to book!!


----------



## debsters41

Royal Caribbean has promised to release some this week... Carnival has started to release (caribbean from tampa or baltimore)... Com'on DCL!!!


----------



## AussieAussieAussie

... that the DCL site is down for maintenance?


----------



## cris0809

AussieAussieAussie said:


> ... that the DCL site is down for maintenance?



No. It happens every day about 4am eastern.


----------



## kim532

I am joining the wait.  Our 20th wedding anniversary is July 2015 and we would love to cruise for it. Although I know summer is pricey, so we may push into hurricane season if it can save us some $$$$$.

Kim


----------



## Mrs Hobbes

disny_luvr said:


> I agree - I love Dorothy!



So have you guys already spoken to a TA about wanting to book for August when the dates come out?

Are cruise prices generally lower on release or do they go down as time passes?


----------



## Dug720

kim532 said:


> I am joining the wait.  Our 20th wedding anniversary is July 2015 and we would love to cruise for it. Although I know summer is pricey, so we may push into hurricane season if it can save us some $$$$$.
> 
> Kim



FWIW, July is in Hurricane Season as well. It starts June 1. True earlier is not usually as active, but it is still part of the season.


----------



## ultimate_ed

Mrs Hobbes said:


> So have you guys already spoken to a TA about wanting to book for August when the dates come out?
> 
> Are cruise prices generally lower on release or do they go down as time passes?



Pretty much universally the opening days that a cruise is available to book are the cheapest.  That's one of the big reasons so many of us are checking regularly to see.

As different room categories on a cruise fill up, the prices for the remaining rooms increases.


----------



## Mrs Hobbes

ultimate_ed said:


> Pretty much universally the opening days that a cruise is available to book are the cheapest.  That's one of the big reasons so many of us are checking regularly to see.
> 
> As different room categories on a cruise fill up, the prices for the remaining rooms increases.



Brilliant thank you for your advice. Do you know what deposit is required to secure a cruise booking either through TA or disney?


----------



## tomandrobin

Mrs Hobbes said:


> So have you guys already spoken to a TA about wanting to book for August when the dates come out?
> 
> Are cruise prices generally lower on release or do they go down as time passes?



Lower on release, rise as the boat sells cabins......just like the airlines.


----------



## tomandrobin

kim532 said:


> I am joining the wait.  Our 20th wedding anniversary is July 2015 and we would love to cruise for it. Although I know summer is pricey, so we may push into hurricane season if it can save us some $$$$$.
> 
> Kim



Kim

Rule of thumb.....when the kids are out of school, its pricey. 

Cheapest time to sail is Sept/Oct/1st 2 weeks of November and 1st 2 weeks of December.


----------



## tomandrobin

peachygreen said:


> That doesn't seem logical.  They just did the short version of dry dock so they could get the regulations out of the way and not add the duck tail until the PC is finished.  They didn't add one and they don't have another dry dock planned between now and the summer of 2015 so it doesn't seem like there is a reason not to do the PC.  As well as Alaska sells I just can't see them not going to Alaska in 2015,



DCLs permit runs thru 2015.


----------



## Dug720

Mrs Hobbes said:


> Brilliant thank you for your advice. Do you know what deposit is required to secure a cruise booking either through TA or disney?



Usually 20% unless they're running a deal (like before Christmas they had a 10% deposit thing going on - didn't change the cruise cost, just how much you had to put down) or you rebook on board for 7 nights or more.


----------



## Sparrow78

Still patiently waiting... though now subscriping to make sure I don't miss something! We have one booked for early Jan 2015 but would like to move it to fall if something better comes out... something like NY or Hawaii would be great! Otherwise i'm happy with January as that will break up our winter next year and there is no way I can convince hubby to do 2 cruises in one year! 
Airfair to FL is just to crazy $$$


----------



## IBelieveInTheMagic

I would LOVE for it to be this week, just like it was last year at this time so I'll try and remain positive and hopeful and we'll see.  I'm NOT so patiently waiting - lol! 

I think only NCL has out their 2015 Alaskan sailings so far so it's hard to even compare the others since they aren't even out either.  We are pretty positive we'd stick with DCL again, however I'd still like to compare and go from there.

Is there help for us going nuts?  ha ha 

Heather


----------



## kim532

tomandrobin - Thanks for the guidelines on prices.  

We made the decision last night that 2015 was cruise year and I am already so fidgetity I can't take it.


Kim


----------



## ckelly14

In the same boat.  I'm planning to book a Disney Alaska cruise right away but will continue to keep an eye out for deals as time goes on.  I notice that opening day is not necessarily the cheapest fare for other lines (celebrity, RCCL, princess).


----------



## klepton

I'm really hoping for the Baltic cruises next summer...  I'd love a Baltic cruise, but with DS so young Disney is the only option!


----------



## llqool

klepton said:


> I'm really hoping for the Baltic cruises next summer...  I'd love a Baltic cruise, but with DS so young Disney is the only option!



I have my fingers crossed, too!  I am SO anxiously awaiting next summer's itineraries.  I looked back at my emails, and it seems like they were released right about this time last year.  Please hurry up, DCL!!!!  We are booked on a Med cruise this summer, and while I'm sure it would be no hardship to take another med cruise next year, it would be so wonderful if we could do a Baltic.  This is our chance -- we are only able to take the European cruises because we are stationed over here for the next couple of years.  Otherwise, the airfares alone would make it cost prohibitive.


----------



## Tink1987

klepton said:


> I'm really hoping for the Baltic cruises next summer...  I'd love a Baltic cruise, but with DS so young Disney is the only option!





llqool said:


> I have my fingers crossed, too!  I am SO anxiously awaiting next summer's itineraries.  I looked back at my emails, and it seems like they were released right about this time last year.  Please hurry up, DCL!!!!  We are booked on a Med cruise this summer, and while I'm sure it would be no hardship to take another med cruise next year, it would be so wonderful if we could do a Baltic.  This is our chance -- we are only able to take the European cruises because we are stationed over here for the next couple of years.  Otherwise, the airfares alone would make it cost prohibitive.



I am really hoping for the Baltics too but worried it is going to price us out of it. NCL have released a great Baltics schedule for only £1,050pp - I worry if DCL do go to the Baltics it will be more like £2,300pp!


----------



## llqool

Tink1987 said:


> I am really hoping for the Baltics too but worried it is going to price us out of it. NCL have released a great Baltics schedule for only £1,050pp - I worry if DCL do go to the Baltics it will be more like £2,300pp!



Yes, I'm afraid the cruise cost alone will be prohibitive, but if there's any chance, I will try for it.  I did read that DCL was considering some shorter Baltic cruises (last time they were all longer and out of Dover, I believe) because some people were indeed priced out of it.  But then they would probably depart from Copenhagen (which would not be helpful to you.  I'm not sure which port is easier/cheaper to get to for us.  Getting to Venice is going to be a bit of a pain this summer!)


----------



## Tink1987

llqool said:


> Yes, I'm afraid the cruise cost alone will be prohibitive, but if there's any chance, I will try for it.  I did read that DCL was considering some shorter Baltic cruises (last time they were all longer and out of Dover, I believe) because some people were indeed priced out of it.  But then they would probably depart from Copenhagen (which would not be helpful to you.  I'm not sure which port is easier/cheaper to get to for us.  Getting to Venice is going to be a bit of a pain this summer!)



Getting to Copenhagen actually wouldn't be that bad thanks to Easyjet going daily from an airport not too far from us. We have already decided if it is a 7 night cruise out of Copenhagen and it doesn't include Oslo, we would go to Copenhagen for a night before the cruise - then cruise - 1 more night in Copenhagen and then go to Oslo for 2/3 nights to include everything. I have worked airfare based on this summer's prices and it's not too bad. Easyjet never is if you want a load of one way fares 

We had the same coming back from Barcelona after the Eastbound Transtlantic last May - paid nearly as much getting from Barca - London then I did for my transatlantic flight getting to Galveston for the cruise to depart! The logistics of it for us were crazy so I can imagine how crazy it will be for Venice also!

Sometimes it's not about affording it, it's justifying it. I am the biggest Disney fan ever and normally don't mind paying for the Disney bubble, but if these prices are too high and it mean's I could get another 2 week holiday/vacay out of the difference between DCL and NCL, even I can't justify it.

Man, I have thought a lot about a cruise that we dont even know will happen


----------



## tajz90

I'm still hoping another Baltic cruise with a little different twist from previous itinerary will be on the books for Disney.  I would seriously consider it. 

Their delay in releasing is really messing up my vacation plans for this year!!!


----------



## Holly Quinlan

Waiting for October-December Caribbean to be released haven't decided when yet just know it won't be holiday weeks.  Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## Cousin Orville

tajz90 said:


> I'm still hoping another Baltic cruise with a little different twist from previous itinerary will be on the books for Disney.  I would seriously consider it.



I agree.  I'm hoping they're sailing out of Copenhagen, spending more time in St. Petersburg, or maybe a slightly different ports.  Anything to change it up a bit.


----------



## Parkerpirates

I'm waiting to see Christmas cruises. We are booking three rooms for my mom and dad, sister and her family and our family!  Excited but nervous about prices!!


----------



## chinarider

Parkerpirates said:


> I'm waiting to see Christmas cruises. We are booking three rooms for my mom and dad, sister and her family and our family!  Excited but nervous about prices!!



I'm hoping for a holiday cruise as well.  I'm speculating though that these are black out dates for me to book on board?


----------



## disneynme

I'm another hoping for a shorter Baltic cruise. 7 or 8 nights would be nice. I don't think we could get away for any longer than that between the time flying over and staying a few days pre-cruise. We could also do the 7 night Med cruise, but it would have to be in early summer as school starts Aug. 7th. I am so, so anxious for the itineraries to be released!!!


----------



## tufbuf

Any idea when the dates will be released?


----------



## awilliams4

Sitting here F5ing this thread about 3-4 times a day waiting to see someone say, the DATES ARE POSTED!


----------



## eeyorefanuk

IF disney does go to hawaii in September is this a good time of year to go?


----------



## llqool

tufbuf said:


> Any idea when the dates will be released?



Just looking back through my emails....last year the 2014 itineraries were released on 2/12!!!


----------



## Tink1987

llqool said:


> Just looking back through my emails....last year the 2014 itineraries were released on 2/12!!!



I would have thought if we have heard nothing by now it won't be this week? If there is an announcement tomorrow I don't suppose bookings would begin for silver and new cruisers on a Friday? Just my thoughts.


----------



## Tink1987

tajz90 said:


> I'm still hoping another Baltic cruise with a little different twist from previous itinerary will be on the books for Disney.  I would seriously consider it.  Their delay in releasing is really messing up my vacation plans for this year!!!



Same here I need to plan whats going where for the rest if 2015


----------



## Vidia2

Tink1987 said:


> I would have thought if we have heard nothing by now it won't be this week? If there is an announcement tomorrow I don't suppose bookings would begin for silver and new cruisers on a Friday? Just my thoughts.



Bookings for DCL open for everyone at the same time.


----------



## ultimate_ed

kim532 said:


> tomandrobin - Thanks for the guidelines on prices.
> 
> We made the decision last night that 2015 was cruise year and I am already so fidgetity I can't take it.
> 
> 
> Kim



I feel your pain.  We went through the same thing.  I started looking in early October 2011 for a Summer 2012 first cruise for us.  Since those dates had been out a while, prices had risen.  So, we made the call to hold out a few more weeks until the 2013 dates came open.  As the tag shows, we did our first Disney cruise in June 2013 that we booked opening day.


----------



## Melcatfish

Vidia2 said:


> Bookings for DCL open for everyone at the same time.



This is not usually the case. Platinum and Gold members usually get a day or two to book first.

Mel
x


----------



## Tink1987

Vidia2 said:


> Bookings for DCL open for everyone at the same time.



I think they change it when they feel like it, sometimes Platinum and Gold get to book early as a perk.


----------



## Vidia2

Tink1987 said:


> I think they change it when they feel like it, sometimes Platinum and Gold get to book early as a perk.



Wow this is new info for me.  Thanks for the heads up though it's not exactly good news.


----------



## tajz90

I think Gold and Platinum book first when it's new itineraries.  At least, that's been the usual in with past dates.


----------



## luv2sleep

tajz90 said:


> I think Gold and Platinum book first when it's new itineraries.  At least, that's been the usual in with past dates.



So if it's not a new itinerary then we all book at the same time?


----------



## Vidia2

luv2sleep said:


> So if it's not a new itinerary then we all book at the same time?



I've always been able to access itineraries when they've been announced on here and I'm still a silver.


----------



## emilyclaire

So ready to book for October 2015!  I am obsessively checking this thread.  Really hoping for Southern Caribbean.


----------



## lbgraves

luv2sleep said:


> So if it's not a new itinerary then we all book at the same time?





Vidia2 said:


> I've always been able to access itineraries when they've been announced on here and I'm still a silver.



For the past two years there has been a day notice for gold & platinum members, even if the itineraries were not new.  There was one time in early 2011 when the last half of 2012 dates were released without any announcement so were open to everyone.

Vidia2, if you were looking online and were able to see the new dates then that is when they are available to everyone.  You can only call DCL to book when only open to gold/platinum and they won't book for you on that date unless you qualify.


----------



## su_A_ve

chinarider said:


> I'm hoping for a holiday cruise as well.  I'm speculating though that these are black out dates for me to book on board?



2014 are blackout.  So you can bet 2015 will also be blacked out.

Remember that currently OBB is only good for 18 months.  So if they release the new itineraries now, you'll need to book opening day.  But you would only be able to reshop OBB if you sail within 18 months (May or June, depending on when you'll sail).


----------



## Vidia2

lbgraves said:


> Vidia2, if you were looking online and were able to see the new dates then that is when they are available to everyone.  You can only call DCL to book when only open to gold/platinum and they won't book for you on that date unless you qualify.



Hmmm, so do they get an email with the new itineraries in advance or do they just see them because they log into the site and the system recognizes that they are gold/platinum?


----------



## ranidayz

I remember when the new dates used to come out in October. Sigh...


----------



## cris0809

Neither. The dates are announced and baseline prices (rates start at $x for this itinerary) but there is no data for a January sailing vs a spring break sailing until we call in to book. You cannot book online for gold/platinum day.


----------



## Vidia2

cris0809 said:


> Neither. The dates are announced and baseline prices (rates start at $x for this itinerary) but there is no data for a January sailing vs a spring break sailing until we call in to book. You cannot book online for gold/platinum day.



Thanks!  Luckily no one's going to be in competition for the stateroom I may be booking for a European cruise.  Lol. 

At least after the next one I'll be gold.


----------



## lbgraves

Vidia2 said:


> Hmmm, so do they get an email with the new itineraries in advance or do they just see them because they log into the site and the system recognizes that they are gold/platinum?



Sometimes they send out an email and some people receive it.  Usually a TA will receive notification and someone posts it here.  Sometimes that is sent out a day before and sometimes the morning of minutes before booking opens.  No one except DCL CMs can access the info opening day since it isn't posted online.


----------



## ckelly14

In the same boat.  I'm planning to book a Disney Alaska cruise right away but will continue to keep an eye out for deals as time goes on.  I notice that opening day is not necessarily the cheapest fare for other lines (celebrity, RCCL, princess).


----------



## colachdec

Hoping Disney will show us all some LOVE and reveal the new dates on Friday!! 

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## Scouter

dsnydaddy said:


> Hi!  We are looking forward to it as well.  Another KK cruise would be fantastic.



Oh great!  I'm glad you'll all be coming too


----------



## llqool

yeah, looking back at my emails from my TA, last year the itineraries were announced on the 12th, gold/platinum had one day to book and then it was open to everyone else.   I wouldn't have known anything about anything if my TA hadn't emailed me.  

I'm getting so obsessed about it that I'm even checking different file extensions on the Disney site hoping that they have pages out there that they haven't openly linked to yet.  I'm a sad geek!

Can someone please explain about the on board booking blackout dates?  It wouldn't affect me for the next couple of cruises, but in 2016, our 20th anniversary is in Dec, and if I was hoping for a cruise during my actual anniversary date timeframe, this could make a difference.


----------



## luv2sleep

What day of the week does booking usually open? Mondays? Tuesdays? Wednesdays?


----------



## sabrecmc

I keep checking back here, hoping someone has brought news!  Desperately hoping for the Baltic with a great itinerary and maybe not a completely insane price...though, I'm ok with kind of insane...just let me book already!  DCL, please take my money...Where is the emoticon of a smiley face pulling money out???


----------



## pillow

When we were onboard in January, the booking agent said the release would occur in March.  Who knows if that is correct, but we may have to wait a while longer . . .

Jodie


----------



## llqool

sabrecmc said:


> I keep checking back here, hoping someone has brought news!  Desperately hoping for the Baltic with a great itinerary and maybe not a completely insane price...though, I'm ok with kind of insane...just let me book already!  DCL, please take my money...Where is the emoticon of a smiley face pulling money out???



lol!  I feel exactly the same way.  I'm semi-committed to booking the Baltics no matter what the ridiculous cost.  Or maybe it's that I need to be committed for being such a Disney nut?   

Please put me out of my misery, DCL...POST THE ITINERARIES, ALREADY!!!


----------



## oklamomof4boys

I am a small time TA (I'm obsessed with Disney and I just did it so I can book for myself and my friends and make a tiny bit of money). I have 8 trips booked for people over the next 13 months. They were all booked quite a while ago. Last night in the middle of the night I got confirmation emails on all of them from Disney (I already got emails whenni booked them).  Taking that as a sign that something is getting ready to happen. Lol- I know, I'm grasping at straws! I do contract through another agency and they haven't heard anything yet.


----------



## DisneyOHFan

oklamomof4boys said:


> I am a small time TA (I'm obsessed with Disney and I just did it so I can book for myself and my friends and make a tiny bit of money). I have 8 trips booked for people over the next 13 months. They were all booked quite a while ago. Last night in the middle of the night I got confirmation emails on all of them from Disney (I already got emails whenni booked them).  Taking that as a sign that something is getting ready to happen. Lol- I know, I'm grasping at straws! I do contract through another agency and they haven't heard anything yet.



Yep, I got the same thing and that is the first thing that came to my mind too.  They must be close if they are reminding me of reservation #'s


----------



## sabrecmc

Here's hoping the confirmation reminders mean something is coming up soon...


----------



## chinarider

I called DCL this morning and the CM she was hoping in March.  She did put me on an email list though


----------



## Peytonthe1st

I can't remember where I read it (and thus can't account of accuracy at all), but I've heard they will release dates this Friday (2/14). I sure hope so....I am anxiously awaiting putting plans in motion for an October or November 2015 cruise and trip to WDW.


----------



## Scouter

Peytonthe1st said:


> I can't remember where I read it (and thus can't account of accuracy at all), but I've heard they will release dates this Friday (2/14). I sure hope so....I am anxiously awaiting putting plans in motion for an October or November 2015 cruise and trip to WDW.



Wow, I hope so!


----------



## raymeswh

Peytonthe1st said:


> I can't remember where I read it (and thus can't account of accuracy at all), but I've heard they will release dates this Friday (2/14). I sure hope so....I am anxiously awaiting putting plans in motion for an October or November 2015 cruise and trip to WDW.



Us too, I cant wait!


----------



## alagille

pillow said:


> When we were onboard in January, the booking agent said the release would occur in March.  Who knows if that is correct, but we may have to wait a while longer . . .  Jodie



I was told the same thing at the rebooking desk on the 2-6-14 Dream cruise.


----------



## wdwwishes

They really do need to get this info. out soon as the European sailings are more expensive than the others and need to be PIF sooner.  Give us a chance to plan and budget DCL, get us the info.


----------



## dsnydaddy

March would be better for me.  I just ate at the Aulani.  Geez,  I about had a heart attack at the bill.  I need time to recover.


----------



## klepton

dsnydaddy said:


> March would be better for me.  I just ate at the Aulani.  Geez,  I about had a heart attack at the bill.  I need time to recover.



March is only better if they wait til my 3/29 cruise so I can just book onboard... 

But even then...  ideally they at least announce the itineraries ahead of time so I'm not trying to track those down and decide on the ship what I want to do.


----------



## sabrecmc

I have a dummy date to transfer and money literally sitting in my account waiting to book the Baltic...come on DCL...I'm going to be so bummed if they just do the Med cruises again in 2015.  While we LOVED ours, I want something different!


----------



## IBelieveInTheMagic

Yep, I held out for hope today would be the day but ended up having to move my recent dummy to Costco since my 30 days was coming up, so I did it this morning.  Naturally I called DCL to see if any hints, laughs, etc. would be given about the release date but of course nothing.  She only said, yep it's definitely not today. Seems the folks mentioning March are getting it right but who knows when in March but hey- that's just next month, right?  OMG - GOING NUTS  

Hang in there guys - I'm trying to remain positive and optimistic that every day we are getting closer.  

I just hope we aren't all let down with a huge sigh if prices for 2015 are as high as Spring Break is (ours went up 34%) as that would likely knock us out. 

Heather


----------



## Tink1987

sabrecmc said:


> I have a dummy date to transfer and money literally sitting in my account waiting to book the Baltic...come on DCL...I'm going to be so bummed if they just do the Med cruises again in 2015.  While we LOVED ours, I want something different!



Same here, we will only be booking a Baltics if it's available. Won't be booking anything else as Baltics is the only schedule we want to do and I want to do it with DCL. Otherwise it will be other holiday plans for 2015!


----------



## chateau

IBelieveInTheMagic said:


> Yep, I held out for hope today would be the day but ended up having to move my recent dummy to Costco since my 30 days was coming up, so I did it this morning.  Naturally I called DCL to see if any hints, laughs, etc. would be given about the release date but of course nothing.  She only said, yep it's definitely not today. Seems the folks mentioning March are getting it right but who knows when in March but hey- that's just next month, right?  OMG - GOING NUTS   Hang in there guys - I'm trying to remain positive and optimistic that every day we are getting closer.  I just hope we aren't all let down with a huge sigh if prices for 2015 are as high as Spring Break is (ours went up 34%) as that would likely knock us out. Heather


Now you get to pay the $25 change fee. I have changed one dummy so many times that the change fees have nearly outweighed the money from Costco!


----------



## DisneYE

I remember reading on here that the rest of 2015 dates were going to be released some time in January...then end of January...then sometime in Feb... 
I was really hoping they'd be out for when we cruise in 4 weeks time... 
Really wanted to book the TA for summer 2015 onboard and get the 10% discount... 
DCL is toying with our emotions...
oh well...will keep on checking...


----------



## pillow

chateau said:


> Now you get to pay the $25 change fee. I have changed one dummy so many times that the change fees have nearly outweighed the money from Costco!



Whats up with that???  I've moved dummy cruises quite a few times with Costco, but have never been charged the change fee.  I thought that fee was charged only when you downgrade your room (thus paying less) on the same cruise?  You need to sweet talk your Costco rep the next time!  

Jodie


----------



## IBelieveInTheMagic

pillow said:


> Whats up with that???  I've moved dummy cruises quite a few times with Costco, but have never been charged the change fee.  I thought that fee was charged only when you downgrade your room (thus paying less) on the same cruise?  You need to sweet talk your Costco rep the next time!
> 
> Jodie



Yep just as Jodie said. I've booked several cruises with Costco and the $25 fee only applies when you downgrade and it results in a lower fare. If you are moving over a dummy nothing is changing essentially so no fee. When I move it to Alaska it will go UP unfortunately - lol! 

Heather


----------



## chinarider

sabrecmc said:


> Here's hoping the confirmation reminders mean something is coming up soon...




I think the confirmations were because of a change in some tax or port fees.  We're traveling on 5/24 and just randomly got updated confirmations - for 2A , it went down almost $18-


----------



## pillow

IBelieveInTheMagic said:


> Yep just as Jodie said. I've booked several cruises with Costco and the $25 fee only applies when you downgrade and it results in a lower fare. If you are moving over a dummy nothing is changing essentially so no fee. When I move it to Alaska it will go UP unfortunately - lol!
> 
> Heather



Do you know what I love about you, Heather????  You always agree with me!!! 

Such a pleasant change from my household - ha (I say that lovingly of course in case my DD, DS, or DH ever read this).  

Snowed in here today.  Have been reading trip reports all day.

Jodie


----------



## lizapuck

When we were on our cruise over Thanksgiving we were hoping to book the first Med cruise in 2015 which would have been on the last day of the 18 month window. Because dates weren't out yet the booking agent got permission to do a place hold for us and said that as soon as dates are released, we can either cancel, change to a different cruise, or take that cruise if it pops up on the right date...and it would keep our OBB discount. He said plan for mid February so here's hoping it is any day now!!


----------



## IBelieveInTheMagic

pillow said:


> Do you know what I love about you, Heather????  You always agree with me!!!
> 
> Such a pleasant change from my household - ha (I say that lovingly of course in case my DD, DS, or DH ever read this).
> 
> Snowed in here today.  Have been reading trip reports all day.
> 
> Jodie



 

Heather


----------



## orion2185

any idea/rumors what the Disney Fantasy will be doing in September 2015?

also would the ship sail off on same days as 2014?
looks like Fantasy sails out of FL on Saturdays. 

Wondering if that will stay the same in 2015 

on the edge of our seats...praying that the 2015 dates in September work with ours for a cruise wedding. 

thanks


----------



## kim532

Since we are all sitting here waiting for the 2015 dates, I remember that there use to be double dip cruises at Castaway Cay.  Do they still do those anymore?     What do you think the odds would be for any of those to be released for summer/fall 2015?

Kim


----------



## abitagirl916

Scouter said:


> Hi Steve
> I'm getting anxious waiting for those dates for our Fall 2015 cruise!
> I haven't cruised in awhile and I'm so waiting to see everyone again!



Hi Rose,

It's Tammy from the Magic October 2007 cruise. My DD Rachel & I have taken 2 DCL cruises since then, the last one this past October on the Fantasy. On that cruise we booked a "dummy" cruise and are waiting for the Fall 2015 dates too. Waiting for the dates so that we can pick which ship and itinerary we will sail. Hope you are doing well.

Tammy


----------



## MPS516

Tink1987 said:


> Same here, we will only be booking a Baltics if it's available. Won't be booking anything else as Baltics is the only schedule we want to do and I want to do it with DCL. Otherwise it will be other holiday plans for 2015!



This is what we have been waiting for as well however can not go into March.  Have a pre hold on another line who is offering 2 for 1 and airfare through the 28th so I have to pull the trigger if we don't see DCL.  

.


----------



## tiarasandcrowns

No love from DCL on Valentine's day  Guess we continue to wait!


----------



## wl1117

tiarasandcrowns said:


> No love from DCL on Valentine's day  Guess we continue to wait!




I know!! I really thought it'd be today.


----------



## dittybop

when we were onboard couple weeks ago, they told us it would be March?


----------



## ThereYouSeeHer

Looking back, it appears...

Early 2014 itineraries were announced on *Tuesday*, December 4, 2012.
Late 2014 itineraries were announced two months later on *Tuesday*, February 12, 2013.

Early 2015 itineraries were announced on *Tuesday*, November 12, 2013.
We are now three months beyond the initial announcement, which means it could be any day now.  The earliest would probably be *Tuesday*, February 18, 2014.  However, since many cruisers have mentioned rumors in March, the last *Tuesday* in February (the 25th) falls on the same week as March 1st.

We have a dummy cruise we were hoping to push into 2015, but we need to know this month if we should just sail in 2014.  If rebooking, I'd rather make it for an actual date than use another dummy cruise.  Come on, Disney!!


----------



## Calfan

sabrecmc said:


> I have a dummy date to transfer and money literally sitting in my account waiting to book the Baltic...come on DCL...I'm going to be so bummed if they just do the Med cruises again in 2015.  While we LOVED ours, I want something different!





Tink1987 said:


> Same here, we will only be booking a Baltics if it's available. Won't be booking anything else as Baltics is the only schedule we want to do and I want to do it with DCL. Otherwise it will be other holiday plans for 2015!



Same with us!  It is pretty much Baltics or bust with us for DCL for 2015.


----------



## luv2sleep

Another week has come and gone. At least we're getting closer!


----------



## weniepooh

on a side note... The Feb 1st, 2015 7 night Magic cruise we were going to book just went down in price today by almost *$900!!!!*  I'm hoping this isn't just a glitch with the system. but looking at all the Feb cruises they've all went down!!


EDIT: Yes it was just a glitch. They've fixed it


----------



## belac

I was hoping The Febuary 15 (presidents day week) changed, but no  oh well


----------



## dsnydaddy

weniepooh said:


> on a side note... The Feb 1st, 2015 7 night Magic cruise we were going to book just went down in price today by almost $900!!!!  I'm hoping this isn't just a glitch with the system. but looking at all the Feb cruises they've all went down!!  EDIT: Yes it was just a glitch. They've fixed it



Boy that's a bummer!


----------



## IBelieveInTheMagic

I just heard on the news this morning that bookings for Expedia and another travel companies are up quite a bit this past week due to the bad weather.  I know DCL works on their own schedule but I do think with people stuck inside and generally waiting on these bookings and looking forward to something, bookings would have been up as well.

As stated, at least every day we get closer!  

Heather


----------



## hopare

IBelieveInTheMagic said:


> I just heard on the news this morning that bookings for Expedia and another travel companies are up quite a bit this past week due to the bad weather.  I know DCL works on their own schedule but I do think with people stuck inside and generally waiting on these bookings and looking forward to something, bookings would have been up as well.  As stated, at least every day we get closer!  Heather



Well I totally agree!  I am so sick of snow that I went ahead and booked us  cruise for next February vacation.  The price of the wonder was too good to pass up!


----------



## browerjs

I'm going to be on the Fantasy for the 2/22 cruise.  If the summer 2015 cruises haven't been released yet, should I just book something in the future, and then I'll be able to transfer it to the 2015 summer on release day?

I'm not really too worried about blackout dates, if the time we want to go is blacked out, so be it.


----------



## luvdumbo

weniepooh said:


> on a side note... The Feb 1st, 2015 7 night Magic cruise we were going to book just went down in price today by almost *$900!!!!*  I'm hoping this isn't just a glitch with the system. but looking at all the Feb cruises they've all went down!!
> 
> 
> EDIT: Yes it was just a glitch. They've fixed it



I heard if you see those prices put a 3 day hold on it instead of waiting to decide.


----------



## luvdumbo

I'm waiting to see what dates we can book in October 2015.


----------



## nikkistevej

DH just gave the greenlight to rebook onboard when we do our April cruise, we want to do the Fantasy(we have done all the others), would it be feasible(sp?) to book when 2015 dates come out, then change it when we are on the ship(anyone have any info on doing that)? Thanks!!!


----------



## Scouter

abitagirl916 said:


> Hi Rose,
> 
> It's Tammy from the Magic October 2007 cruise. My DD Rachel & I have taken 2 DCL cruises since then, the last one this past October on the Fantasy. On that cruise we booked a "dummy" cruise and are waiting for the Fall 2015 dates too. Waiting for the dates so that we can pick which ship and itinerary we will sail. Hope you are doing well.
> 
> Tammy



Hi Tammy! I've taken 2 since then also.  But I haven't been on the Fantasy yet.  I went on the Dream though.  The KK'ers from that cruise, also known as the BOB'ers are trying to plan another get-together with everyone in October 2015, somewhere near the end.  Perhaps you'll be able to be on that one too.
My son graduated college and moved away and has a great job now in MA.
So from now on he can pay for his own vacations!
I hope Rachel is doing well and that she enjoys cruising.  Maybe we'll all be on that same cruise together!
Rose


----------



## Sorcerina

Waiting for the May 2015 dates


----------



## MousseauMob

nikkistevej said:


> DH just gave the greenlight to rebook onboard when we do our April cruise, we want to do the Fantasy(we have done all the others), would it be feasible(sp?) to book when 2015 dates come out, then change it when we are on the ship(anyone have any info on doing that)? Thanks!!!


I did that for our Alaska cruise. I booked it when it came out, then while onboard in April, re-priced it and switched to OBB. My TA told me to do this, they even kept my same room number.  

Of course with the new OBB restrictions and blackouts, it may depend on your cruise.


----------



## Tink1987

When you book online can you select a certain room? Or can you do it if you phone Disney to book or use am agent?

If the Baltics is announced we want the same room that we had on the Magic for the EBTA in 2013 as it was the perfect location for us


----------



## ckelly14

Tink1987 said:


> When you book online can you select a certain room? Or can you do it if you phone Disney to book or use am agent?  If the Baltics is announced we want the same room that we had on the Magic for the EBTA in 2013 as it was the perfect location for us


  I booked online for my Fantasy Feb 2015 cruise, and I could select specific stateroom and dining preference ahead of time.  When I found out there was an issue with my room (outer skin room described on these threads),   I was easily able to switch staterooms when booking online.  Your can even search for a specific stateroom number since you already know which room you want...


----------



## Tink1987

ckelly14 said:


> I booked online for my Fantasy Feb 2015 cruise, and I could select specific stateroom and dining preference ahead of time.  When I found out there was an issue with my room (outer skin room described on these threads),   I was easily able to switch staterooms when booking online.  Your can even search for a specific stateroom number since you already know which room you want...



Thanks so much I didn't know that


----------



## tomandrobin

Tink1987 said:


> When you book online can you select a certain room? Or can you do it if you phone Disney to book or use am agent?
> 
> If the Baltics is announced we want the same room that we had on the Magic for the EBTA in 2013 as it was the perfect location for us



Yes you can select your state room online, or call Disney, or call a TA. As long as its not already been booked, you can request your cabin.


----------



## IBelieveInTheMagic

Just a quick clarification, just in case . If you are Gold or Platinum and are booking on opening day, you can't book online and must call DCL or your TA if DCL allows Gold and Platinum to book a day ahead. The following day once they are released to Silver and the public, yes you can book online. 

I am Gold and will have to call first thing but like many others I'll be happy to share later on the boards what I was quoted so others have an idea. 

Heather


----------



## ThereYouSeeHer

browerjs said:


> I'm going to be on the Fantasy for the 2/22 cruise.  If the summer 2015 cruises haven't been released yet, should I just book something in the future, and then I'll be able to transfer it to the 2015 summer on release day?


Yes, if they haven't released 2015 summer dates before your cruise, definitely book something while you are onboard.  Then, once they release those 2015 itineraries, just call and transfer the dates!

However, note that onboard booking policies recently changed.  Once you book onboard, you have 18 months from booking to complete your travel, or you lose those onboard discounts.  So, if you booked during your February cruise, you would need to complete your next cruise by August 2015 (exact dates would be based on your booking date, if done onboard).


----------



## abja09

I am just off to the Wonder today. While onboard I did an OBB which I plan to switch once Alaska 2015 is released. Of course I asked when they expected the itineraries to be out for the rest of 2015 and I was told "everyone is anxiously waiting. We expect it to be sometime next month. ". So from what I was told I was left with the impression that the itineraries will not be out before mid-March.


----------



## ThereYouSeeHer

abja09 said:


> I am just off to the Wonder today. While onboard I did an OBB which I plan to switch once Alaska 2015 is released. Of course I asked when they expected the itineraries to be out for the rest of 2015 and I was told "everyone is anxiously waiting. We expect it to be sometime next month. ". So from what I was told I was left with the impression that the itineraries will not be out before mid-March.


Very interesting.  Thanks for the word on the street!


----------



## nikkistevej

MousseauMob said:


> I did that for our Alaska cruise. I booked it when it came out, then while onboard in April, re-priced it and switched to OBB. My TA told me to do this, they even kept my same room number.
> 
> Of course with the new OBB restrictions and blackouts, it may depend on your cruise.



Thanks so much!!!!


----------



## WeLoveABD

Rep at DCL told us this AM end of March or early April-said that without our asking.


----------



## ThereYouSeeHer

WeLoveABD said:


> Rep at DCL told us this AM end of March or early April-said that without our asking.


Yikes!  That would be awful if it were that late.  Disney should have ensured itineraries are always available at least 18-months out before implementing the new policy.  It won't cut down on dummy dates if cruisers don't have all available itineraries within the new window.  Wonder what the hold-up is...


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

And Disney tell us the Magic Kingdom opens at 9.00am.


----------



## Tink1987

tomandrobin said:


> Yes you can select your state room online, or call Disney, or call a TA. As long as its not already been booked, you can request your cabin.



Thank you 



IBelieveInTheMagic said:


> Just a quick clarification, just in case . If you are Gold or Platinum and are booking on opening day, you can't book online and must call DCL or your TA if DCL allows Gold and Platinum to book a day ahead. The following day once they are released to Silver and the public, yes you can book online.
> 
> I am Gold and will have to call first thing but like many others I'll be happy to share later on the boards what I was quoted so others have an idea.
> 
> Heather



Thanks Heather, I have only done one cruise so will only hit silver if the Baltics happen. So I will be booking online as soon as we can  Can't wait to see what the prices are! 



DISNEY FANTASY said:


> And Disney tell us the Magic Kingdom opens at 9.00am.


----------



## jacobsmommy

Joining this thread because I am interested in booking a cruise for next summer!


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

Me I'm in too waiting for May 2015


----------



## DisneYE

Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> Me I'm in too waiting for May 2015



Same.... when the heck are the rest of the 2015 dates going to be released??!!!
I really wanted to book while on board for summer 2015 and they still haven't released them.... hurry it up DCL!!


----------



## calimom951

Does anyone know what date they released the summer of 2014 last year? Have we past that date?


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

DisneYE said:


> Same.... when the heck are the rest of the 2015 dates going to be released??!!! I really wanted to book while on board for summer 2015 and they still haven't released them.... hurry it up DCL!!


 I know! Come on already what's the hold up don't they want our green stuff?


----------



## ThereYouSeeHer

calimom951 said:


> Does anyone know what date they released the summer of 2014 last year? Have we past that date?


Yes, we are past that date.  It was February 12th last year.


----------



## kittylady1972

Add me to the *still waiting impatiently* list.  We need to move a Jan 2015 cruise out to June or July 2015 if possible.


----------



## COASTIEandMATE

ThereYouSeeHer said:


> Yes, we are past that date.  It was February 12th last year.



Also waiting for the dates to be released Can't wait!!


----------



## Tink1987

Really hoping it is this week. I always think though if we get past Tuesday and there's nothing - then not to expect it the rest of the week!


----------



## ahain

Tink1987 said:


> Really hoping it is this week. I always think though if we get past Tuesday and there's nothing - then not to expect it the rest of the week!



That's interesting...why?  I haven't done any homework on this...have the dates historically been Monday or Tuesday??


----------



## jdb in AZ

ahain said:


> That's interesting...why?  I haven't done any homework on this...have the dates historically been Monday or Tuesday??



Yes, the past several years the dates have been released on Tuesday. But there's no guarantee DCL will do that this year.


----------



## Tink1987

ahain said:


> That's interesting...why?  I haven't done any homework on this...have the dates historically been Monday or Tuesday??



From what I have read, dates in the past have been announced on a Tuesday. Also, if (and it is always an if) gold and platinum cruisers get the perk of booking early that would make it a Wednesday for them to book and then silver and new cruisers to book on a Thursday. Anything later then that and you are getting to close to the weekend where DCL do not have the biggest number of staff on the phones to take new bookings over Saturday and Sunday. Just my opinion


----------



## Tink1987

jdb in AZ said:


> Yes, the past several years the dates have been released on Tuesday. But there's no guarantee DCL will do that this year.



Yeah that's why I think that. As you say though, no guarantee on anything, DCL will do what they like and nobody really has any real idea of whats going on. We have to just wait unfortunately


----------



## Dizney73

You can add me to the waiting list, too!


----------



## lbgraves

calimom951 said:


> Does anyone know what date they released the summer of 2014 last year? Have we past that date?



These are the dates gold/plat members were able to call and book.

Magic 2014 - Jan - May released 12/5/12
Magic 2014 - May - Dec released 2/13/13
Wonder 2014 - Jan - May released 12/5/12
Wonder 2014 - May - mid-Oct released 2/13/13
Wonder 2014 - mid-Oct - Dec released 06/03/13
Dream 2014 - Jan - Aug released 12/5/12
Dream 2014 - Aug - Dec released 2/13/13
Fantasy 2014 - Jan - Aug released 12/5/12
Fantasy 2014 - Aug - Dec released 2/13/13


----------



## ChrizJen

FWIW, my SIL called Friday and was told by a CM that they will be releasing the rest of 2015 "in the spring".  Of course, that's open for interpretation, and this was the word of just one CM, so it may or may not be reliable. 
But if it is, I guess whenever Disney considers "spring" is when they plan to announce the dates.  The official first day of spring is March 20.  SO I suppose we'll see...


----------



## z28wiz

Just came off a b2b was told spring as well.  Was also told two new ships in the near future with one sailing around the Asia area

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## Vidia2

z28wiz said:


> Just came off a b2b was told spring as well.  Was also told two new ships in the near future with one sailing around the Asia area  Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



Wow!  Hope the Asia thing actually happens.


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

Oh awesome re Asia!


----------



## emilyann415

Is the DisBoard the best place to find out the dates are out or is there another website I should be trolling hourly to find out????


----------



## DisneYE

emilyann415 said:


> Is the DisBoard the best place to find out the dates are out or is there another website I should be trolling hourly to find out????



lol...DIS is the best place to 'troll' for the release of new dates, IMO...other than than the DCL of course...which I check every day prior to coming here..


----------



## jlemieu1

z28wiz said:


> Just came off a b2b was told spring as well.  Was also told two new ships in the near future with one sailing around the Asia area



I've putting that on comment card for every cruise I've been on but I don't think they will go there for 2-3 years.


----------



## MissDaisyofTexas

What are the rumors about Fall 2015 itineraries? Would all 4 ships be in Florida again? We want to take a cruise with Christmas decorations in December, probably on the Dream, but we are also curious if we might have other 4 or 5 night options.


----------



## Vicky2jeff

Oh gosh...I hope this is true and going to happen, it would save me so so much money in flights...lol 
   Never know, may even include an Australia stop....fingers crossed by thousands.


----------



## holula

z28wiz said:


> Just came off a b2b was told spring as well.  Was also told two new ships in the near future with one sailing around the Asia area  Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



I hope Asia happens in 10 years with several years warning, I don't even want to THINK about how much that would cost!!


----------



## PlaneJoy1

z28wiz said:


> Just came off a b2b was told spring as well.



I wasn't going to post on this thread... only lurk until the faithful day that the remaining schedules for 2015 are released.  But... I am becoming impatient .  Noting I can do about it but post to a thread and wait a little longer...

My oldest DD will be graduating high school and has asked for med cruise, specifically Disney if possible.  We know that Disney's prices are at a premium compared to other lines, I just really want to know how much of one for a trip like this.  I can already see NCL and RCCL itineraries and prices for the time frame we are considering.  There is a price point at which Disney will not be affordable and I would really like to nail this down.  We are putting money aside, but I just don't know if its enough.  This is likely going to be a once in a lifetime experience for all of us.

Sorry for my rambling... please continue with you regularly schedule programming.


----------



## sweetlovin'

PlaneJoy1 said:


> I wasn't going to post on this thread... only lurk until the faithful day that the remaining schedules for 2015 are released.  But... I am becoming impatient .  Noting I can do about it but post to a thread and wait a little longer...
> 
> My oldest DD will be graduating high school and has asked for med cruise, specifically Disney if possible.  We know that Disney's prices are at a premium compared to other lines, I just really want to know how much of one for a trip like this.  I can already see NCL and RCCL itineraries and prices for the time frame we are considering.  There is a price point at which Disney will not be affordable and I would really like to nail this down.  We are putting money aside, but I just don't know if its enough.  This is likely going to be a once in a lifetime experience for all of us.
> 
> Sorry for my rambling... please continue with you regularly schedule programming.



 I am in the exact same place (literally and figuratively ATL)  I have a daughter that is asking for the Greece and Turkey cruise, but she will be 10.  I have another one asking for Hawaii or Panama Canal (only she will be 12)

 Maybe tomorrow..but every week that goes by I feel like this guy


----------



## cinderella97

PlaneJoy1 said:


> I wasn't going to post on this thread... only lurk until the faithful day that the remaining schedules for 2015 are released.  But... I am becoming impatient .  Noting I can do about it but post to a thread and wait a little longer...
> 
> My oldest DD will be graduating high school and has asked for med cruise, specifically Disney if possible.  We know that Disney's prices are at a premium compared to other lines, I just really want to know how much of one for a trip like this.  I can already see NCL and RCCL itineraries and prices for the time frame we are considering.  There is a price point at which Disney will not be affordable and I would really like to nail this down.  We are putting money aside, but I just don't know if its enough.  This is likely going to be a once in a lifetime experience for all of us.
> 
> Sorry for my rambling... please continue with you regularly schedule programming.



We are in the same boat too.  DD is graduating next year and wants to go on a Med cruise instead of a grad party.  Impatiently waiting.


----------



## WeLoveABD

WeLoveABD said:


> Rep at DCL told us this AM end of March or early April-said that without our asking.



this is the info we got the other day--seems consistent with a spring announcement...


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

PlaneJoy1 said:


> I wasn't going to post on this thread... only lurk until the faithful day that the remaining schedules for 2015 are released.  But... I am becoming impatient .  Noting I can do about it but post to a thread and wait a little longer...  My oldest DD will be graduating high school and has asked for med cruise, specifically Disney if possible.  We know that Disney's prices are at a premium compared to other lines, I just really want to know how much of one for a trip like this.  I can already see NCL and RCCL itineraries and prices for the time frame we are considering.  There is a price point at which Disney will not be affordable and I would really like to nail this down.  We are putting money aside, but I just don't know if its enough.  This is likely going to be a once in a lifetime experience for all of us.  Sorry for my rambling... please continue with you regularly schedule programming.


 excuse me for my comments please ignore if you like. I have cruised on NCL and DCL and for me they don't compare. You can justify the extra expense as NCL do not include soda. Also I think the tips are more expensive or they were at the time.  The ships aren't as nice IMAO. The hygene not as good. We sailed on The Jade twice and both times they had issues with the rota virus. They let folks just serve themselves picking up foods etc. Also on our med cruise there were a lot of adults on a 'booze cruise'. I personally would not go with them in the med again. We did do NCL in Hawaii and that was better. But I prefer DCL. Hth


----------



## Tink1987

Here's hoping it's today  fingers crossed everybody!


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

Tink1987 said:


> Here's hoping it's today  fingers crossed everybody!


oh yes please! Site down for maintenance!


----------



## michellekcm

Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> oh yes please! Site down for maintenance!



I hope. But I find the site is usually down for maintenance around this time. Still, fingers crossed!!!


----------



## Valley Twin

As of 6:11 AM Eastern, the site is back up, but it's still just showing through April 2015


----------



## ThereYouSeeHer

Valley Twin said:


> As of 6:11 AM Eastern, the site is back up, but it's still just showing through April 2015


From what I remember, I don't believe they update the site until two days after the announcement, when itineraries are open to the public for booking.  Keeping my eyes peeled for a morning press release!


----------



## Vidia2

I hope this isn't off topic too much but is anyone else wondering how they will fill up Baltic cruises especially considering how much more expensive they are?  I wonder how full the Magic was on the previous sailings.


----------



## Parkerpirates

Are we thinking all of 2015 will be released, or just several months?  I'm looking to book Christmas or NYE on the Wonder if she's still sailing 5 nights.


----------



## Vidia2

Parkerpirates said:


> Are we thinking all of 2015 will be released, or just several months?  I'm looking to book Christmas or NYE on the Wonder if she's still sailing 5 nights.



I'd be willing to bet that they'll release the remainder of the year at the same time as summer.


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

Vidia2 said:


> I'd be willing to bet that they'll release the remainder of the year at the same time as summer.


 my thinking too. Anybody got any tips on how to search quickly for double dip CC cruises? Or do you just have to go through month by month?


----------



## Tink1987

Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> my thinking too. Anybody got any tips on how to search quickly for double dip CC cruises? Or do you just have to go through month by month?



The schedules should be put on here and on the press release so hopefully you should have plenty of time to look (a day?) before bookings open


----------



## Tink1987

Come on DCL, please please today I really need something good to happen today


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

Tink1987 said:


> The schedules should be put on here and on the press release so hopefully you should have plenty of time to look (a day?) before bookings open


great thanks!


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

Tink1987 said:


> Come on DCL, please please today I really need something good to happen today


 I have found no matter how much I refresh the webpage the May 2015 still won't appear. What's with that?


----------



## Pegasus928

Vidia2 said:


> I hope this isn't off topic too much but is anyone else wondering how they will fill up Baltic cruises especially considering how much more expensive they are?  I wonder how full the Magic was on the previous sailings.


There are lots and LOTS of us little European people waiting for a Baltic cruise - so I don't think anyone should worry about Disney struggling to fill whatever ship they decide to send our way


----------



## ultimate_ed

z28wiz said:


> ...Was also told two new ships in the near future with one sailing around the Asia area



That would indeed be major news.  Though I would have to think such ships would still be several years from launching.  I'm sure someone would have spotted them somewhere if they were already under construction.


----------



## Parkerpirates

Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> I have found no matter how much I refresh the webpage the May 2015 still won't appear. What's with that?


I could be wrong but I don't think May 2015 has been up yet.


----------



## Vidia2

Pegasus928 said:


> There are lots and LOTS of us little European people waiting for a Baltic cruise - so I don't think anyone should worry about Disney struggling to fill whatever ship they decide to send our way



Haha

I don't know why I find this so curious, the Baltic cruise.  I've looked at them as a possibility for maybe 10 years from now but I always think of them as something I'd want to do on Viking or similar.

We're probably going to be doing one of the Med cruises that will most likely happen in August but I wonder if those will be full.  It just always seems that the pictures people post don't really look like a huge amount of people compared to my experience on the Magic during spring break.

Oh well.  I guess I should stop losing sleep over how Disney will make ends meet if they have an empty stateroom or two.  LOL!!! :-D


----------



## Disneymad

Parkerpirates said:


> I could be wrong but I don't think May 2015 has been up yet.



Pretty sure that poster was just joking that hitting Refresh wasn't triggering any 'magical' new dates to appear, despite willing it to.

Personally I think their problem was that they weren't hitting Refresh hard enough - everyone knows smushing their keyboard always works best, right?


----------



## Disneymad

Vidia2 said:


> We're probably going to be doing one of the Med cruises that will most likely happen in August but I wonder if those will be full.  It just always seems that the pictures people post don't really look like a huge amount of people compared to my experience on the Magic during spring break.



If I recall there were virtually no GTY rate cruises in the Med last year as I remember reading a few people on the UK forums were holding out for them in vain. I know the June Med cruise I did was fully sold out as the sign was out that no upgrades at the port were available.

The Baltic cruises didn't do too well first time Disney tried them, but that was a long time ago now and cruising (and Europe) as a destination just seems to be getting more popular with each passing year. Whether they'd sell out I don't know, but I do think they'll be more popular than last time.

Assuming of course Baltic cruises even happen - right now it's just another rumour


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

Disneymad said:


> Pretty sure that poster was just joking that hitting Refresh wasn't triggering any 'magical' new dates to appear, despite willing it to.  Personally I think their problem was that they weren't hitting Refresh hard enough - everyone knows smushing their keyboard always works best, right?


 exactly that I was joking! Should have said...sorry for confusion. Right going for the bulldozer approach in 3 ...2...1.... 

Can we FP+ a phone call to DCL when dates are released lol...


----------



## tajz90

Vidia2 said:


> Haha
> 
> I don't know why I find this so curious, the Baltic cruise.  I've looked at them as a possibility for maybe 10 years from now but I always think of them as something I'd want to do on Viking or similar.
> 
> We're probably going to be doing one of the Med cruises that will most likely happen in August but I wonder if those will be full.  It just always seems that the pictures people post don't really look like a huge amount of people compared to my experience on the Magic during spring break.
> 
> Oh well.  I guess I should stop losing sleep over how Disney will make ends meet if they have an empty stateroom or two.  LOL!!! :-D



We sailed the Baltic's and the ship didn't seem empty and certainly the Med Cruises are filled.  We've taken 2 and the ship was rockin' with guests.  

Count us in if DCL sails a Baltic itinerary again.


----------



## jenf22

Have you guys seen this?

http://disneycruiselineblog.com/201...inerary-teaser-disney-cruise-line/#more-12580

I don't remember seeing the link in this thread.  Sorry if it's a repost.  I'm awaiting anything new and exciting for June 2015 since it'll be my 40th!


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

jenf22 said:


> Have you guys seen this?  http://disneycruiselineblog.com/2014/02/potential-2015-itinerary-teaser-disney-cruise-line/#more-12580  I don't remember seeing the link in this thread.  Sorry if it's a repost.  I'm awaiting anything new and exciting for June 2015 since it'll be my 40th!


no haven't seen that so thanks for posting!


----------



## mmouse37

jenf22 said:


> Have you guys seen this?
> 
> http://disneycruiselineblog.com/201...inerary-teaser-disney-cruise-line/#more-12580
> 
> I don't remember seeing the link in this thread.  Sorry if it's a repost.  I'm awaiting anything new and exciting for June 2015 since it'll be my 40th!



Haha....I just came to post that!!!  Very interesting!!!

MJ


----------



## ThereYouSeeHer

emilyann415 said:


> Is the DisBoard the best place to find out the dates are out or is there another website I should be trolling hourly to find out????


Aside from the DIS, the best places are the official DisneyParksBlog.com, the official DCLNews.com, and the unofficial DisneyCruiseLineBlog.com.  At least it's fun to read these sites while we wait!


----------



## luv2sleep

So I guess it's not this week!


----------



## Tink1987

luv2sleep said:


> So I guess it's not this week!



That's my thoughts too


----------



## autismgoesdisney

Does anyone know when 2014 August DCL rates were released?  Just curious if they will do the same thing this year?


----------



## Tink1987

autismgoesdisney said:


> Does anyone know when 2014 August DCL rates were released?  Just curious if they will do the same thing this year?



It was the 13th Feb last year.


----------



## Cousin Orville

jenf22 said:


> Have you guys seen this?
> 
> http://disneycruiselineblog.com/201...inerary-teaser-disney-cruise-line/#more-12580
> 
> I don't remember seeing the link in this thread.  Sorry if it's a repost.  I'm awaiting anything new and exciting for June 2015 since it'll be my 40th!



Interesting comment on Istanbul.  I'm still more interested in the Baltic, but if DCL included a few more Black Sea ports, that might change my mind.  I'm guessing if they include Istanbul, most of the other greek ports will be repeats.


----------



## autismgoesdisney

Tink1987 said:


> It was the 13th Feb last year.



That's what my friend said. So it really should be soon.  Thank God!


----------



## deanimal

I don't hold out a lot of hope for Disney to visit Istanbul. They seem to stick to the "safest of the safe" itineraries and only a few of the other cruise lines go there now. I have actually researched this a bit since we are going on a Med cruise that includes Istanbul this August with MSC. If I had any hope at all that Disney would go there I'd probably wait, but I don't see it happening. 

I've noticed that a lot of other cruise lines have been a bit slower than usual about releasing their summer 2015 itineraries for Alaska and Europe. I wonder if Disney is playing a waiting game to see what the other cruise lines are charging before releasing their prices.


----------



## ahain

deanimal said:


> I've noticed that a lot of other cruise lines have been a bit slower than usual about releasing their summer 2015 itineraries for Alaska and Europe. I wonder if Disney is playing a waiting game to see what the other cruise lines are charging before releasing their prices.



If this is the case, I think that would be a GOOD thing


----------



## woody73

deanimal said:


> . . . I wonder if Disney is playing a waiting game to see what the other cruise lines are charging before releasing their prices.


I doubt DCL bases it's prices on what other cruise lines charge.

Woody


----------



## heatherbelle

deanimal said:


> I don't hold out a lot of hope for Disney to visit Istanbul. They seem to stick to the "safest of the safe" itineraries and only a few of the other cruise lines go there now. I have actually researched this a bit since we are going on a Med cruise that includes Istanbul this August with MSC. If I had any hope at all that Disney would go there I'd probably wait, but I don't see it happening.
> 
> I've noticed that a lot of other cruise lines have been a bit slower than usual about releasing their summer 2015 itineraries for Alaska and Europe. I wonder if Disney is playing a waiting game to see what the other cruise lines are charging before releasing their prices.



RCL have released some of their Med cruises for sale this week. With more to follow.

Celebrity and Princess due mid March.

Carnival are staying put in the US by the look of the port schedules.

The Allure is coming to Europe, so that's 6000 berths to fill week in week out, so maybe Disney will head further north. Plus RCL and P &O have brand new ships in the Med too.  Hopefully lots of bargins to be had on the older ships.


----------



## Tink1987

heatherbelle said:


> RCL have released some of their Med cruises for sale this week. With more to follow.  Celebrity and Princess due mid March.  Carnival are staying put in the US by the look of the port schedules.  The Allure is coming to Europe, so that's 6000 berths to fill week in week out, so maybe Disney will head further north. Plus RCL and P &O have brand new ships in the Med too.  Hopefully lots of bargins to be had on the older ships.



Yes the Allure is only doing one Northern Europe/Baltic schedule as is P&O's new Britannia.


----------



## Ware Bears

Keep telling myself not to spend every day looking at this board multiple times but can't resist *sigh*


----------



## wdwwishes

Sometimes I think DCL just holds us "hostage".


----------



## HookedOnDCL1

Ware Bears said:


> Keep telling myself not to spend every day looking at this board multiple times but can't resist *sigh*



Me to! Can't wait till the dates come out so I can get on with life!


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

HookedOnDCL1 said:


> Me to! Can't wait till the dates come out so I can get on with life!


 oh no because when the dates come out the planning obsessive phase starts lol...


----------



## mastalink

I'm still holding out hope for another hawaii one


----------



## ThereYouSeeHer

mastalink said:


> I'm still holding out hope for another hawaii one


Here was some interesting information about Hawaii that Scott recently posted on his blog: http://disneycruiselineblog.com/2014/01/disney-wonder-schedule-sail-hawaii-2015.


----------



## Zeppelin

here's my conspiracy theory; DCL raised the prices significantly during the early seasons 2015 cruises- they may not be selling as well as hoped hence they are reconsidering/reconfiguring the pricing....

then again maybe they sold better than expected at the higher rates and they're doing the same....


----------



## IBelieveInTheMagic

Zeppelin said:


> here's my conspiracy theory; DCL raised the prices significantly during the early seasons 2015 cruises- they may not be selling as well as hoped hence they are reconsidering/reconfiguring the pricing....
> 
> then again maybe they sold better than expected at the higher rates and they're doing the same....



I was holding out hope for that but that doesn't appear to be the case.  Our Spring break cruise (4/4/15) on the Fantasy has already *GONE UP* since we booked opening day (11/13/13?).  It was already like 34% higher than 2014 which was bad enough, but clearly they feel the need to increase it already!  Every cabin is showing increased since opening day - geesh.    We have this booked as a "dummy" that we will move hopefully once we book Alaska for 2015 if the prices are "reasonable".  I don't mind a little increase but won't be paying 30% more.

Not sure it was mentioned, but RCCL released their Alaska 2015 sailings today for those interested in comparing.  Their prices haven't gone up that much since the prior year so that's a good thing (if DCL is watching and comparing).

I feel like they are waiting this out for their own reasons and the rumors people are getting from c/m's on ships and the phone lines about March seem to be happening more and more so that's what I'm counting on now.

Heather


----------



## MND

IBelieveInTheMagic said:


> I was holding out hope for that but that doesn't appear to be the case.  Our Spring break cruise (4/4/15) on the Fantasy has already *GONE UP* since we booked opening day (11/13/13?).  It was already like 34% higher than 2014 which was bad enough, but clearly they feel the need to increase it already!  Every cabin is showing increased since opening day - geesh.    We have this booked as a "dummy" that we will move hopefully once we book Alaska for 2015 if the prices are "reasonable".  I don't mind a little increase but won't be paying 30% more.
> 
> Not sure it was mentioned, but RCCL released their Alaska 2015 sailings today for those interested in comparing.  Their prices haven't gone up that much since the prior year so that's a good thing (if DCL is watching and comparing).
> 
> I feel like they are waiting this out for their own reasons and the rumors people are getting from c/m's on ships and the phone lines about March seem to be happening more and more so that's what I'm counting on now.
> 
> Heather



The DCL prices have gone up for the cruise you are looking at because demand has been strong.  Disney is in the business to make money. Walt didn't structure his business as a charity.  

Mike


----------



## Lorilais_mommie

MND said:


> The DCL prices have gone up for the cruise you are looking at because demand has been strong.  Disney is in the business to make money. Walt didn't structure his business as a charity.    Mike


I bet Those dates also fall along  others spring breaks as well.. 
Normally here in New England  We don't get our spring break around Easter, we get out around paritorts day.  

Now last year it just happen to fall at the same time. Air flights out of Boston were $450!


----------



## awilliams4

MND said:


> The DCL prices have gone up for the cruise you are looking at because demand has been strong.  Disney is in the business to make money. Walt didn't structure his business as a charity.
> 
> Mike



You mean Roy didn't structure their business as a charity. Without Roy, Walt's plans would never have materialized financially.


----------



## IBelieveInTheMagic

MND said:


> The DCL prices have gone up for the cruise you are looking at because demand has been strong.  Disney is in the business to make money. Walt didn't structure his business as a charity.
> 
> Mike



Understood and agree! Just a bit of sticker shock to see it jump that high. I'm in the camp, I'm afraid to see the rest of 2015 for this exact reason! 

Heather


----------



## MND

awilliams4 said:


> You mean Roy didn't structure their business as a charity. Without Roy, Walt's plans would never have materialized financially.



I agree.   Roy was the money man, but Walt liked money as well. 

Mike


----------



## dsnydaddy

MND said:


> The DCL prices have gone up for the cruise you are looking at because demand has been strong.  Disney is in the business to make money. Walt didn't structure his business as a charity.
> 
> Mike



This has been my point all along.  There's a number of weeks in the first four months of the year that are actually high demand weeks.  As a result the prices really jumped on them.  The rest of the year will see some peak weeks in the summer too.  But, I'm willing to bet that some of the weeks that are historically soft for DCL will not be price altogether more than last year.



IBelieveInTheMagic said:


> Understood and agree! Just a bit of sticker shock to see it jump that high. I'm in the camp, I'm afraid to see the rest of 2015 for this exact reason!
> 
> Heather



Quite the contrary, I think that late May/early June and Sept/Oct will be priced much more reasonably.  There are not major out-of-school holidays to make those months jump up in price.


----------



## su_A_ve

dsnydaddy said:


> This has been my point all along.  There's a number of weeks in the first four months of the year that are actually high demand weeks.  As a result the prices really jumped on them.  The rest of the year will see some peak weeks in the summer too.  But, I'm willing to bet that some of the weeks that are historically soft for DCL will not be price altogether more than last year.
> 
> 
> 
> Quite the contrary, I think that late May/early June and Sept/Oct will be priced much more reasonably.  There are not major out-of-school holidays to make those months jump up in price.



High season starts at the end of May, when school is out for the southern states.

Also, note that prices will fluctuate more now that those booking on board will be tempted to sail within 18 months instead of pushing it to two years due to the recent OBB changes...


----------



## dsnydaddy

Wow! End of May.  That's foreign to me.  Historically ours let out late June.


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

Every morning I promise myself I won't look...every morning I fail... April 2015 and nothing beyond hits me like a wall ( dramatic look and possible gaze off camera in an oscar moment )


----------



## ML_LovesDisney

Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> Every morning I promise myself I won't look...every morning I fail... April 2015 and nothing beyond hits me like a wall ( dramatic look and possible gaze off camera in an oscar moment )



We were just on the Magic, and went to Future Cruise Desk to look into summer 2015 which weren't out yet. I asked the CM when she thought they would be out and she even seemed frustrated with the delay. She said she hoped by mid-March


----------



## tajz90

dsnydaddy said:


> Wow! End of May.  That's foreign to me.  Historically ours let out late June.



Yep, end of May for the Southerners! Except... Not this year thanks to the polar vortex.  June 3rd now!


----------



## KristiMc

tajz90 said:


> Yep, end of May for the Southerners! Except... Not this year thanks to the polar vortex.  June 3rd now!



Not just Southerners get out early.  We are in Ohio and our last day is June 3rd.  We use to get out the last week in May but they have changed the calendar a bit the last couple years.


----------



## tajz90

KristiMc said:


> Not just Southerners get out early.  We are in Ohio and our last day is June 3rd.  We use to get out the last week in May but they have changed the calendar a bit the last couple years.



Ours has adjusted as well.  We used to get out before Memorial Day, but now we have to go a couple of days afterward, but never into June.


----------



## Stitch'sCousin

Up here in Ontario, our last day is June 27th this year. (Of course, we don't go back until the Tuesday after Labour Day.)


----------



## Prose

Out around June 1, back to school around August 1 here. Fortunately, we get a 2-week break in Oct, so that's when we like to sail. I would love to see a Southern Caribbean route in October of 2015!


----------



## pillow

IBelieveInTheMagic said:


> Not sure it was mentioned, but RCCL released their Alaska 2015 sailings today for those interested in comparing.  Their prices haven't gone up that much since the prior year so that's a good thing (if DCL is watching and comparing).



Yikes.  I missed this.  Going to check right now.  Thanks for the heads up!

Jodie


----------



## ksloane

We get out May 29 and go back the 4th Monday in August. Don't have a calendar to know the date of that - but it's law in Texas that public schools can't start before then so they all start on that date.


----------



## tajz90

ksloane said:


> We get out May 29 and go back the 4th Monday in August. Don't have a calendar to know the date of that - but it's law in Texas that public schools can't start before then so they all start on that date.



Always feels crazy to go to school and immediately have a day off because of Labor Day. For a few years in our district, we didn't go back until after Labor Day.  Didn't last long, but while it did, we vacationed with Disney! It was great for crowds and prices!!! 

Now we are back to sailing during peak times.  Waiting waiting waiting on summer 2015.


----------



## ksloane

tajz90 said:


> Always feels crazy to go to school and immediately have a day off because of Labor Day. For a few years in our district, we didn't go back until after Labor Day.  Didn't last long, but while it did, we vacationed with Disney! It was great for crowds and prices!!!
> 
> Now we are back to sailing during peak times.  Waiting waiting waiting on summer 2015.



We haven't gotten out for Labor Day the last few years for that very reason. It's almost silly. We save the day for later in the year.


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

ML_LovesDisney said:


> We were just on the Magic, and went to Future Cruise Desk to look into summer 2015 which weren't out yet. I asked the CM when she thought they would be out and she even seemed frustrated with the delay. She said she hoped by mid-March


 oh thanks for that!


----------



## pillow

In case anyone is interested . . .

RCCL July 3, 2015 Alaska Southbound cruise -

4 ppl in superior balcony room = $6,788
4 ppl in porthole room = $4,348

Really liking that porthole pricing!!

Jodie


----------



## MAJPLO

pillow said:


> In case anyone is interested . . .
> 
> RCCL July 3, 2015 Alaska Southbound cruise -
> 
> 4 ppl in superior balcony room = $6,788
> 4 ppl in porthole room = $4,348
> 
> Really liking that porthole pricing!!
> 
> Jodie



Hmmm. How many days is this?


----------



## pillow

MAJPLO said:


> Hmmm. How many days is this?



7 - from Seward to Vancouver


----------



## deanimal

The RCCL Alaska prices do look good, but Radiance of the Seas is one of their oldest ships. The smallest inside and oceanview cabins are tiny, like 140 square feet tiny. And the veranda cabins are that much more because there are so few of them on older ships compared to new ones. Just something to keep in mind when comparing prices.


----------



## IBelieveInTheMagic

pillow said:


> Yikes.  I missed this.  Going to check right now.  Thanks for the heads up!
> 
> Jodie


You are welcome!  


pillow said:


> In case anyone is interested . . .
> 
> RCCL July 3, 2015 Alaska Southbound cruise -
> 
> 4 ppl in superior balcony room = $6,788
> 4 ppl in porthole room = $4,348
> 
> Really liking that porthole pricing!!
> 
> Jodie



I thought the pricing was "fair" but what would be the killer money wise is the flight to or from Seward from the East coast.  I was just playing around with the dates for this year and it was $700 to fly from NC to Seward and then it involved I believe three stops.  That of course doesn't include the flight home from Vancouver.  Last year we paid about $680 roundtrip p/p from NC to Vancouver with one connection.

Let me know if you book Jodie 

Heather


----------



## pillow

deanimal said:


> The RCCL Alaska prices do look good, but Radiance of the Seas is one of their oldest ships. The smallest inside and oceanview cabins are tiny, like 140 square feet tiny. And the veranda cabins are that much more because there are so few of them on older ships compared to new ones. Just something to keep in mind when comparing prices.



I know - have done the research.  They did refurbish the Radiance in 2012(?) I think.  The large oceanview room with porthole is 164 sq ft.  Our 9B on the Fantasy was 204 (part of that is the split bath) for comparative purposes.  DCL Wonder is slightly larger at 214.  Always tradeoffs.  Not sure what we'll ultimately do.

Jodie


----------



## pillow

IBelieveInTheMagic said:


> You are welcome!
> 
> 
> I thought the pricing was "fair" but what would be the killer money wise is the flight to or from Seward from the East coast.  I was just playing around with the dates for this year and it was $700 to fly from NC to Seward and then it involved I believe three stops.  That of course doesn't include the flight home from Vancouver.  Last year we paid about $680 roundtrip p/p from NC to Vancouver with one connection.
> 
> Let me know if you book Jodie
> 
> Heather



Point to point cruises make airfare tricky (and more expensive).  Make sure you are flying into Anchorage instead of Seward (you can get to Seward easily by train/bus/car - no need to spend money on flights - its not that far).  You can always also price flying home from Seattle instead of Vancouver (although prices out of Vancouver were very cheap for this summer for some reason).

Note that RCCL also does round trip from Vancouver - would make airfare easier.

I think we will probably book it and then decide later.  Thinking I might have enough air miles by then to make that part less expensive.

I would really like to spend some time in Alaska pre-cruise, which is why I like that cheap porthole pricing.  Would be nice to have money leftover for some "land" time.

Still want to see DCL prices and itinaries.

Jodie


----------



## pillow

So as not to hijack this thread and turn it into a RCCL vs DCL comparison/debate, here is the link to the RCCL thread I started over in the RCCL section of Disboards (yes there is an RCCL section of Disboards - I was surprised too - ha) . . .

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3217840

Jodie


----------



## sweetlovin'

Completely off topic, if the Baltics do not come out, I was thinking of booking Norway and the Arctic Circle RCCL.

 This would be a big leap for me as I never cruised at all until Dec 2012 and have only ever booked Disney cruises.


----------



## IBelieveInTheMagic

pillow said:


> Point to point cruises make airfare tricky (and more expensive).  Make sure you are flying into Anchorage instead of Seward (you can get to Seward easily by train/bus/car - no need to spend money on flights - its not that far).  You can always also price flying home from Seattle instead of Vancouver (although prices out of Vancouver were very cheap for this summer for some reason).
> 
> Note that RCCL also does round trip from Vancouver - would make airfare easier.
> 
> I think we will probably book it and then decide later.  Thinking I might have enough air miles by then to make that part less expensive.
> 
> I would really like to spend some time in Alaska pre-cruise, which is why I like that cheap porthole pricing.  Would be nice to have money leftover for some "land" time.
> 
> Still want to see DCL prices and itinaries.
> 
> Jodie


Thanks for the info and I swear I didn't see a RT Vancouver with RCCL.  Can you tell me where you see it?  Maybe the website was quirky or something?


pillow said:


> So as not to hijack this thread and turn it into a RCCL vs DCL comparison/debate, here is the link to the RCCL thread I started over in the RCCL section of Disboards (yes there is an RCCL section of Disboards - I was surprised too - ha) . . .
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3217840
> 
> Jodie


Thanks for sharing!

We have our heart set on DCL for Alaska again but I'm still researching and comparing the others.  Always need to be the educated "buyer".  

Heather


----------



## ksucats

KristiMc said:


> Not just Southerners get out early.  We are in Ohio and our last day is June 3rd.  We use to get out the last week in May but they have changed the calendar a bit the last couple years.



Normally 3rd week of May for us here in Kansas, but this year school is getting out May 8th because we have a large construction project and we decided to adjust the school calendar and let kids out early to help ensure everything is done by mid August when they go back.


----------



## tajz90

sweetlovin' said:


> Completely off topic, if the Baltics do not come out, I was thinking of booking Norway and the Arctic Circle RCCL.  This would be a big leap for me as I never cruised at all until Dec 2012 and have only ever booked Disney cruises.



If theirs no Baltics, we are sailing Princess  British Isles. One way or another, we are sailing over there next year   the RCCL sailing looks interesting too.


----------



## tanyam76

Silly me called DCL to see when the balance of 2015 itineraries will be released and she was stuttering and avoiding the question but speculating within the next two weeks.  Not sure im confident in her reply but she did say the hold up was port confirmation.  Again not sure how legit her reply was but hopefully soon.

DISNEY IS SO TIGHT LIPPED!


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

tanyam76 said:


> Silly me called DCL to see when the balance of 2015 itineraries will be released and she was stuttering and avoiding the question but speculating within the next two weeks.  Not sure im confident in her reply but she did say the hold up was port confirmation.  Again not sure how legit her reply was but hopefully soon.  DISNEY IS SO TIGHT LIPPED!


let's all call and pool the responses...


----------



## Parkerpirates

Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> let's all call and pool the responses...


Ha !!


----------



## autismgoesdisney

I heard "early March" ... UGH!  Seems so far away!


----------



## nikkistevej

autismgoesdisney said:


> I heard "early March" ... UGH!  Seems so far away!



Oh noooo- we are all gonna go crazy by then!!


----------



## woody73

deanimal said:


> The RCCL Alaska prices do look good, but Radiance of the Seas is *one of their oldest ships.* The smallest inside and oceanview cabins are tiny, like *140 square feet* tiny. And the *veranda cabins are that much more because there are so few of them* on older ships compared to new ones. Just something to keep in mind when comparing prices.


Perhaps you mean _another_ RCI ship.

As I recall, RCI has 8 ships older than Radiance. 

Radiance oceanview cabins have 170 sq. ft.  

Radiance has four full decks of veranda cabins.  Picture. 

Woody


----------



## pillow

IBelieveInTheMagic said:


> Thanks for the info and I swear I didn't see a RT Vancouver with RCCL.  Can you tell me where you see it?  Maybe the website was quirky or something?



Oops - I goofed.  Its round trip out of Seattle -  not Vancouver.  On the RCCL site, just search Alaska and July, 2015.

Jodie


----------



## RosiePA

autismgoesdisney said:


> I heard "early March" ... UGH!  Seems so far away!



Heard the same thing on the Dream at the beginning of this month.


----------



## sweetlovin'

Maybe it will be March 11th


----------



## kittylady1972

autismgoesdisney said:


> I heard "early March" ... UGH!  Seems so far away!



Two Weeks.

Early March.  Pretty much the same thing.

Hoping it is that soon.  Seems like I have been waiting forever to book our summer of 2015 cruise!

Priced out a RC cruise today for summer out of curiosity.  Then read reviews and realized even if it is local (out if Port of Baltimore...I can drive there in 30 mins) it doesn't sound like I would enjoy it.  Will just have to spring for the Disney cruise!


----------



## IBelieveInTheMagic

pillow said:


> Oops - I goofed.  Its round trip out of Seattle -  not Vancouver.  On the RCCL site, just search Alaska and July, 2015.
> 
> Jodie



Lol so you know I have to say "you're wrong" and I don't agree with you  That just brought you down a notch from always being right !!  You know I'm just messing with you Jodie! 

I did look up the flights to Anchorage as you stated and you were 100% correct (ok you've moved back up again) so thanks for mentioning that. 

Heather


----------



## Scouter

Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> let's all call and pool the responses...


----------



## pillow

IBelieveInTheMagic said:


> Lol so you know I have to say "you're wrong" and I don't agree with you  That just brought you down a notch from always being right !!  You know I'm just messing with you Jodie!
> 
> I did look up the flights to Anchorage as you stated and you were 100% correct (ok you've moved back up again) so thanks for mentioning that.
> 
> Heather



What a crackup.  I actually did LOL when I read this!  

So, I booked the RCCL cabin (the cheaper outside - not verandah).  My plan is to wait and see the DCL pricing/itineraries and decide later.

Jodie


----------



## MPS516

tajz90 said:


> If theirs no Baltics, we are sailing Princess  British Isles. One way or another, we are sailing over there next year   the RCCL sailing looks interesting too.



The Baltic is what is important to us as well however we have to book on February 28th in order to get the 2 for 1 and free airfare on another line, hoping for a little magic from Disney next Tuesday.


----------



## NancyIL

RCI's Jewel of the Seas is doing the 2015 roundtrip Alaska cruises, and most are from Seattle. There are no  roundtrips from Vancouver, but there is one Vancouver to Seattle cruise in May, and one Seattle to Vancouver cruise in September. 

  I don't care for RCI's roundtrip itinerary because it doesn't go to Ketchikan. I do like its one-way itineraries between Vancouver and Seward (about 3 hours south of Anchorage) on Radiance of the Seas, as it goes to 4 Alaskan  ports plus Hubbard Glacier. 

 Both Radiance (2001) and Jewel (2004) are newer than DCL's Magic and Wonder, and they are beautiful ships.


----------



## jdb in AZ

NancyIL said:


> RCI's Jewel of the Seas is doing the 2015 roundtrip Alaska cruises, and most are from Seattle. There are no  roundtrips from Vancouver, but there is one Vancouver to Seattle cruise in May, and one Seattle to Vancouver cruise in September.
> 
> I don't care for RCI's roundtrip itinerary because it doesn't go to Ketchikan. I do like its one-way itineraries between Vancouver and Seward (about 3 hours south of Anchorage) on Radiance of the Seas, as it goes to 4 Alaskan  ports plus Hubbard Glacier.
> 
> * Both Radiance (2001) and Jewel (2004) are newer than DCL's Magic and Wonder, and they are beautiful ships.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> Plus Radiance was recently renovated and is in great condition.


----------



## ksloane

ksucats said:


> Normally 3rd week of May for us here in Kansas, but this year school is getting out May 8th because we have a large construction project and we decided to adjust the school calendar and let kids out early to help ensure everything is done by mid August when they go back.



Jealous!  We could never get out that early unless we gave up Thanksgiving, Christmas, and Spring break to get in our 177 student days.


----------



## Nanmommy

Is there any rumors of adding New Orleans as a port in 2015?


----------



## Lorelei528

Nanmommy said:


> Is there any rumors of adding New Orleans as a port in 2015?



Yes, this is one of the rumors I have heard..NOLA and NYC were both rumors..

This is actually what I'm waiting for specifically cause if they are sailing out of NYC or NOLA, we'd be booking a DCL instead of a 5 night stay in Jamaica!


----------



## MousseauMob

Nanmommy said:


> Is there any rumors of adding New Orleans as a port in 2015?


I've heard this rumor and am hoping it's true, especially if they go to CC and WDW.


----------



## jennyjinx3




----------



## lloydy

jennyjinx3 said:


>



I am also waiting for 2015 sail dates and maybe ... Pixie dust?


----------



## Ness2289

Looking forward to finally sailing the Fantasy in the summer of 2015!  Waiting, as patiently as I can, for those dates!


----------



## Parkerpirates

My TA said today that the Christmas 2015 cruises probably won't be released with the rest of the itineraries. Does this sound right?


----------



## amber_cntrygrl

Parkerpirates said:


> My TA said today that the Christmas 2015 cruises probably won't be released with the rest of the itineraries. Does this sound right?



Mine told me the same thing about Thanksgiving week today, also.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## Pudo

[Subscribing]

We are hoping the Magic comes back to NYC for the Summer of 2015.


----------



## emilyann415

Parkerpirates said:


> My TA said today that the Christmas 2015 cruises probably won't be released with the rest of the itineraries. Does this sound right?



Uuuugh....I don't like hearing this.  I am wanting to see what New Years will cost me for 2015-16!!!!!!    Uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuugh.


----------



## jdb in AZ

amber_cntrygrl said:


> Mine told me the same thing about Thanksgiving week today, also.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



Did your TA explain why?


----------



## pillow

Parkerpirates said:


> My TA said today that the Christmas 2015 cruises probably won't be released with the rest of the itineraries. Does this sound right?



Hmmm . . . that doesn't sound right to me.  I looked back to see when I booked our New Years Fantasy 12/28/13 trip, and it was on 1/24/12.  I vaguely remember a delayed Dec 2014 release.  I'm sure one of the mods would have exact dates.  Anyone remember?

Edited:  Found previous release dates on page 32 of this thread.

Jodie


----------



## Pudo

Parkerpirates said:


> My TA said today that the Christmas 2015 cruises probably won't be released with the rest of the itineraries. Does this sound right?



For many years the itineraries were basically the same so all the rates were released in the Fall.  As DCL explored newer ports of call they broke up the releases so that those familiar ports were released in the Fall, as they always have been. 

The newer ports that required additional time, planning, contract signing were pushed off until the Spring time.  If an itinerary is not part of the regular release the only reason I can think of is that they plan on going someplace different. 

Just my two cents...


----------



## Alice-in-wonder

Pudo said:


> [Subscribing]
> 
> We are hoping the Magic comes back to NYC for the Summer of 2015.



i am too!!


----------



## amber_cntrygrl

jdb in AZ said:


> Did your TA explain why?



Nope. I was wondering if that was a normal thing, or if it's new. Or maybe she was just preparing me just in case, so I wouldn't be disappointed? I dunno.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## Ferrentinos

alice-in-wonder said:


> i am too!!



me 3!!!!!


----------



## Parkerpirates

It was Beth from DU and she just said DCL doesn't normally release Christmas dates with the rest so there was a chance they won't come out in the next weeks. I'm a noobie to DCL so I don't know any difference. That's why I asked.


----------



## jaz0308

Pudo said:


> [Subscribing]
> 
> We are hoping the Magic comes back to NYC for the Summer of 2015.



I was hoping the same thing!  Is there any chance of this?


----------



## Marypoppins14

jaz0308 said:


> I was hoping the same thing!  Is there any chance of this?


Sad to report that it doesn't look very likely.
I was just on the Dream, and asked every CM that I encountered.
They all shook their heads and expressed disappointment.
Many mentioned the Baltic.
Bummer. Really really wanted NYC for 2015.
Would love to be surprised though...


----------



## PRINCESS VIJA

Marypoppins14 said:


> Sad to report that it doesn't look very likely.
> I was just on the Dream, and asked every CM that I encountered.
> They all shook their heads and expressed disappointment.
> Many mentioned the Baltic.
> Bummer. Really really wanted NYC for 2015.
> Would love to be surprised though...



I am sorry for the NYC fans, but couldn't be happier about the idea of the Baltic!!!!!


----------



## Tink1987

Here's hoping it's this week everyone - have a great Monday


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

Tink1987 said:


> Here's hoping it's this week everyone - have a great Monday


 oh I hope so! Wouldn't that be great! We could officially declare it spring! I know it would spring me into action! Have a good day!


----------



## drb116

pillow said:


> Hmmm . . . that doesn't sound right to me.  I looked back to see when I booked our New Years Fantasy 12/28/13 trip, and it was on 1/24/12.  I vaguely remember a delayed Dec 2014 release.  I'm sure one of the mods would have exact dates.  Anyone remember?



I don't think their is a normal for Disney anymore.  Each of the last few years has been different, including what was released already this year.

I would bet it will not be released based on two things.  First, Disney said you can only book the 10% discount 18 months in advanced, so I doubt they will have cruises that can be booked, further than 18 months in advance.

Second, one of their top competitors (Royal Caribbean) is starting to release more of 2015, but it is just the summer and early fall (no holidays yet).  I suspect Disney will do something similar since they are starting to follow a pattern more similar to RCCL.


----------



## cruisecrasher

I'm thinking the upper limit for the next set of dates will be April. Are we to the point where WDW can be booked farther out than DCL?  So weird.


----------



## Holly Quinlan

at what time of day do they release the new info?


----------



## ThereYouSeeHer

Holly Quinlan said:


> at what time of day do they release the new info?


Generally in the morning.  If we haven't heard by noon tomorrow, it looks like it will be in March.

I wonder if DCL was waiting for WDW to sneak in their ticket price increases this past weekend before making their own announcement?  Now, anyone booking a package along with their cruise will be paying higher prices for WDW, and potentially DCL as well!


----------



## lorimay

Good Morning

I was on The Fantasy last week and I was told at the future cruise desk that the rest of 2015 will be realized in the next 6-8 weeks. 

We booked the farthest out dummy available. Hoping and praying that I will be changing it to a Hawaiian cruise in the near future.


----------



## HookedOnDCL1

Ugggh! My initial excitement to book our next cruise is waning - as is my bank account (for the deposit)!!


----------



## tajz90

Well I'm ready.  I'll book the Baltics regardless of price & new ports.  Son said he's not interested in sailing other lines at this point.  So come on Disney.... Take my money!!!!


----------



## Tink1987

cruisecrasher said:


> I'm thinking the upper limit for the next set of dates will be April. Are we to the point where WDW can be booked farther out than DCL?  So weird.



That's a really interesting point because they let you book a WDW stay with a DCL tagged on........


----------



## Holly Quinlan

does anyone have any info on price increase from year to year? I thought I saw that opening day for November 1st 2014 was around $300 cheaper than what it is now Is this typical? Does anyone know what the opening day prices for 2013 were? trying to figure out the typical increase. TIA


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

lorimay said:


> Good Morning  I was on The Fantasy last week and I was told at the future cruise desk that the rest of 2015 will be realized in the next 6-8 weeks.   We booked the farthest out dummy available. Hoping and praying that I will be changing it to a Hawaiian cruise in the near future.


 oh shucks. Have to wait a little longer then! Thanks for info


----------



## jaimeadk

My patience is starting to wane. We are planning on booking Alaska 2015. We have a $7000 price point in our head for our family of 5. If we can book for less, we'd like to do a nice vacation this summer as well but we can't plan anything until we see those numbers. I know everyone else on here are anxiously awaiting too. Come on DCL.


----------



## Marypoppins14

If they don't release by the middle of March, then I'm out for DCL in 2015. I'll go with another cruise line for Alaska. I've already started to check the prices. This delayed release is sheer nonsense.


----------



## DisneyCruiser83

Marypoppins14 said:


> If they don't release by the middle of March, then I'm out for DCL in 2015. I'll go with another cruise line for Alaska. I've already started to check the prices. This delayed release is sheer nonsense.



Yes, I agree with you! I am willing to wait to a point, but I need to plan other things like pre and post hotels and tours. These things book up and/or raise in price. I think if DCL doesn't release thier dates by the Ides of March, we are just going to do a land trip next summer. But, I would rather do the Baltics if possible!


----------



## JAM9842

lorimay said:


> Good Morning
> 
> I was on The Fantasy last week and I was told at the future cruise desk that the rest of 2015 will be realized in the next 6-8 weeks.
> 
> We booked the farthest out dummy available. Hoping and praying that I will be changing it to a Hawaiian cruise in the near future.




We are hoping for Hawaii also!


----------



## Anal Annie

DCL released summer 2008 in early March of 2007.  I know 'cuz we cruised that summer and we booked when they released the itineraries.   At this point I fully expect they will release in March again this year too.  I think folks on the DISboards are probably an odd bunch in wanting to book 15+ months out.  There are many, many people out there who don't plan their annual vacations more than 12 months out.  They may say "Oh next year we'll do a cruise" but they don't want to spend the money that far out for things like deposits so they wait to book.  There are even a lot of DVC people who don't want to plan at their 11 month window.  We usually wait for our 7 month booking window to open.  DCL's are the exception to our planning (and actually BOOKING) 15-18 months out.  Meanwhile I am waiting for them to release these dates as well so I can move our dummy date from this summer but I am afraid we'll be priced out yet againwe keep waiting for an itinerary we like at a price we can afford...


----------



## dsnydaddy

drb116 said:


> I don't think their is a normal for Disney anymore.  Each of the last few years has been different, including what was released already this year.
> 
> I would bet it will not be released based on two things.  First, Disney said you can only book the 10% discount 18 months in advanced, so I doubt they will have cruises that can be booked, further than 18 months in advance.
> 
> Second, one of their top competitors (Royal Caribbean) is starting to release more of 2015, but it is just the summer and early fall (no holidays yet).  I suspect Disney will do something similar since they are starting to follow a pattern more similar to RCCL.



This is an interesting theory.  I've been thinking about this as well.  If Disney releases all of 2015 (except the holidays) on lets say March 4th then any dates after Aug 2015 would not be able to be booked onboard due to the 18 month restriction.  I can see how that could really make a lot of unhappy customers.  Could we be seeing a new trend toward a release of sail dates every 4 months.  

In other words:  In early Nov 2013 they released dates for Jan 2015-Apr 2015 and Apr 2015 was 18 months out from Nov 2013. So, could we be seeing that Early March 2014 will have dates released out to August 2015 which will be 18 months out.  Then in July 2014 we'll see the remainder of 2015 released?  

If so, I'll bet those waiting for Hawaii will be waiting a bit longer.


----------



## ranidayz

Anal Annie said:


> DCL released summer 2008 in early March of 2007.  I know 'cuz we cruised that summer and we booked when they released the itineraries.   At this point I fully expect they will release in March again this year too.  I think folks on the DISboards are probably an odd bunch in wanting to book 15+ months out.  There are many, many people out there who don't plan their annual vacations more than 12 months out.  They may say "Oh next year we'll do a cruise" but they don't want to spend the money that far out for things like deposits so they wait to book.  There are even a lot of DVC people who don't want to plan at their 11 month window.  We usually wait for our 7 month booking window to open.  DCL's are the exception to our planning (and actually BOOKING) 15-18 months out.  Meanwhile I am waiting for them to release these dates as well so I can move our dummy date from this summer but I am afraid we'll be priced out yet againwe keep waiting for an itinerary we like at a price we can afford...




So - crazy thought - if DCL doesn't release until March or April for summer cruises, hypothetically = the prices should stay the same until the middle to end of summer.  If that is the case, then folks who travel in the summer could rebook onboard for the next summer and get the discount and the OBC (provided the reservation cruise is not affected by black-outs.)  Maybe there is a method to the madness?


----------



## ckelly14

I'm also waiting for Alaska.  Planning to book immediately with Disney but keep my eye out for deals on other lines.   I'm also looking at Princess, Royal and Celebrity, all of which have had recent price drops for Alaska 2014 trips.  Disney is the only line I have seen where there is any advantage in booking early from a price standpoint.


----------



## Douvres Family

lorimay said:


> Good Morning
> 
> I was on The Fantasy last week and I was told at the future cruise desk that the rest of 2015 will be realized in the next 6-8 weeks.
> 
> We booked the farthest out dummy available. Hoping and praying that I will be changing it to a Hawaiian cruise in the near future.



 

I'm hoping for Hawaii too...this would be my son's HS Graduation family celebration wish


----------



## emilyann415

So I'm wondering if the opening day dates will be more expensive than last year as they are waiting longer to release them.  I have been waiting for NYE cruise info to be released and when I look at the Magic NYE 2014 opening rates they were the same as the Fantasy pretty much and I chalked it up to the fact that they changed that sailing and released it for sail in June I think.

Does that make sense????  The longer I wait to book this trip, the more I think it will really go to whichever cruise line releases their travel dates first!!!!


----------



## dsnydaddy

emilyann415 said:


> So I'm wondering if the opening day dates will be more expensive than last year as they are waiting longer to release them.  I have been waiting for NYE cruise info to be released and when I look at the Magic NYE 2014 opening rates they were the same as the Fantasy pretty much and I chalked it up to the fact that they changed that sailing and released it for sail in June I think.
> 
> Does that make sense????  The longer I wait to book this trip, the more I think it will really go to whichever cruise line releases their travel dates first!!!!



I'm with you on this.  2015 was supposed to be a family reunion trip with multiple families.  But that requires coordination.  Time is a big factor in coordinating a large number of people.  The earlier you can nail down a date the easier it is to get everyone onboard.  

Started looking at alternatives to this cruise.  Just in case we need to change things up.  Perhaps Aulani.  Or WDW.  Even played around with some completely different non-Disney ideas as well.


----------



## Ptwolfman

I'm in the camp with those looking at other cruise lines. First, we were told that the dates could be released in December. Then January. Then February. Then March or April. I'm trying to plan for a Med cruise & if I can find the 2015 prices on a different line before DCL finally releases their dates, I will probably go with a different line. This waiting is nonsense!


----------



## AquaDame

Agreed. I am hearing more and more mutterings that in the next round of releases DCL will not include the NYE cruises... We will go with another line if that is the case as we do not want their rates to go up while we wait on DCLs to see if we can afford them.


----------



## Ptwolfman

One flaw in the 18 month theory. If I were cruising today, I couldn't book 18 months out. So DCL would need to release the 18th month every month to make that work. Right now, people can only book 14 months out


----------



## oklamomof4boys

I'm guessing they are going to be released sometime between March 13-20 because that is when I will be at Disneyland and I won't want to take the time to transfer our dummy dates- lol


----------



## emilyann415

oklamomof4boys said:


> I'm guessing they are going to be released sometime between March 13-20 because that is when I will be at Disneyland and I won't want to take the time to transfer our dummy dates- lol



Ha....see and I think it's the next week as I will be at Disneyworld


----------



## dsnydaddy

Ptwolfman said:


> One flaw in the 18 month theory. If I were cruising today, I couldn't book 18 months out. So DCL would need to release the 18th month every month to make that work. Right now, people can only book 14 months out



True, but you can still move a dummy up until 18 months out.  So, if you are on a cruise right now and book you'd still be okay.  This way Disney ticks off the fewest number of people.


----------



## Prose

I am eager to hear about 2015 as well, but I think we have all been grasping at any rumor and whispering and taking it as fact - as far as I know we have never been told a release date officially by anyone who actually has the authority to announce. We know what has historically been done, what some travel agents have said, what someone who works at the booking desk on board has said, etc. I don't think we will know a release date until it actually happens, and anyone who says they know is most likely spitballin' just like us.


----------



## jaimeadk

As we have become quite certain  there are Disney folks following our boards, maybe they will hear our mutterings and frustrations building as we begin to shop other lines and someone will say, "We will really need to get those dates out.  The loyal cruisers are discussing other lines."  And tada...an announcement will get made.  A girl can dream, right?!?


----------



## orion2185

Just wondering how much can you really save on a 7 night Fantasy cruise by booking on the first day the cruise dates are released?

I know that really depends on allot of factors.

but just trying to get a rough idea


----------



## ksloane

oklamomof4boys said:


> I'm guessing they are going to be released sometime between March 13-20 because that is when I will be at Disneyland and I won't want to take the time to transfer our dummy dates- lol





emilyann415 said:


> Ha....see and I think it's the next week as I will be at Disneyworld



Same logic here so I'm predicting March 9-16. However, my travel agent will be out of town on Feb 28-March 8 so that would be a really bad time as well...so either are equally possible.


----------



## debsters41

I couldn't stand it any more and I booked on RCL.... The more I look at it, the more I am going to keep my RCL cruise, I am actually more excited by it now than the prospect of the Dream!


----------



## amber_cntrygrl

I'm about one chocolate melting cake and $3,300 Grand Suite email away from giving up and booking Carnival!


----------



## MissDaisyofTexas

orion2185 said:


> Just wondering how much can you really save on a 7 night Fantasy cruise by booking on the first day the cruise dates are released?
> 
> I know that really depends on allot of factors.
> 
> but just trying to get a rough idea



Potentially a lot. I don't know about a 7-night cruise since we haven't booked one yet, but our 4-night on the Magic last month went up $1000 when I checked out the price about 6 months before sailing. Our 5-night on the Dream in 2012 went up by more than $3000 as we got closer to our sail date. (We are a family of 5).


----------



## emilyann415

orion2185 said:


> Just wondering how much can you really save on a 7 night Fantasy cruise by booking on the first day the cruise dates are released?
> 
> I know that really depends on allot of factors.
> 
> but just trying to get a rough idea



It really depends on the popularity of the cruise.  Cruises like the Hawaii one's a few years back sold out in just a matter of days I believe.  I am looking a NYE cruise on either Fantasy or an older ship (if it offers a 7 night option).  Those are very popular cruises because of school breaks, etc.  They can go fast, and as the ship fills the price goes up.


----------



## lloydy

lbgraves said:


> These are the dates gold/plat members were able to call and book.
> 
> Magic 2014 - Jan - May released 12/5/12
> Magic 2014 - May - Dec released 2/13/13
> Wonder 2014 - Jan - May released 12/5/12
> Wonder 2014 - May - mid-Oct released 2/13/13
> Wonder 2014 - mid-Oct - Dec released 06/03/13
> Dream 2014 - Jan - Aug released 12/5/12
> Dream 2014 - Aug - Dec released 2/13/13
> Fantasy 2014 - Jan - Aug released 12/5/12
> Fantasy 2014 - Aug - Dec released 2/13/13



Can anyone help with a question I have. This is probably really obvious, but looking back at this post showing release dates... Some members on the DIS will likely be gold and platinum members, are they able to post on here once they know the dates? Maybe they have to keep it secret?


----------



## sweetlovin'

lloydy said:


> Can anyone help with a question I have. This is probably really obvious, but looking back at this post showing release dates... Some members on the DIS will likely be gold and platinum members, are they able to post on here once they know the dates? Maybe they have to keep it secret?



There are no secrets on the Dis!!!  They let us know almost right away.


----------



## dsnydaddy

The TA's usually know a little in advance, then send out their emails to those they know are holding dummy dates.  Usually that all happens in quick succession.  The results are known on the DIS that day.  So, you'll hear about the release on Monday.  On Tuesday the Gold and Platinum's are able to book then open booking on Wednesday.  It'll happen that fast.


----------



## ckelly14

orion2185 said:


> Just wondering how much can you really save on a 7 night Fantasy cruise by booking on the first day the cruise dates are released?  I know that really depends on allot of factors.  but just trying to get a rough idea



Go to cruisefish.net, click on search, then Disney cruise line, then fantasy, then the 2014 equivalent of the cruise you are looking for.  If you hover over the room category you are interested it, it will show you the opening price as well as any price increases.  This will give you an idea about historical price increases.


----------



## Parkerpirates

ckelly14 said:


> Go to cruisefish.net, click on search, then Disney cruise line, then fantasy, then the 2014 equivalent of the cruise you are looking for.  If you hover over the room category you are interested it, it will show you the opening price as well as any price increases.  This will give you an idea about historical price increases.



I've been getting onto cruise fish for several weeks and just looked at the page and couldn't figure out for the life of me how to look up price changes. I just accidentally hovered the day before last and finally figured it out!  Doh! *slapsforehead*


----------



## MAJPLO

orion2185 said:


> Just wondering how much can you really save on a 7 night Fantasy cruise by booking on the first day the cruise dates are released?
> 
> I know that really depends on allot of factors.
> 
> but just trying to get a rough idea



I booked on opening day for a March Fantasy cruise for 2A and 2C in a 5D for about $5300. The last time I checked that date and category it was about $8600. It just went to VGT for something in the mid $6000 I think. Besides the fact that it is over $1000 more even on VGT, we wouldn't be able to get air for four for anything reasonable if we had waited for the VGT.


----------



## Calfan

tajz90 said:


> Well I'm ready.  I'll book the Baltics regardless of price & new ports.  Son said he's not interested in sailing other lines at this point.  So come on Disney.... Take my money!!!!





Marypoppins14 said:


> Sad to report that it doesn't look very likely.
> I was just on the Dream, and asked every CM that I encountered.
> They all shook their heads and expressed disappointment.
> Many mentioned the Baltic.
> Bummer. Really really wanted NYC for 2015.
> Would love to be surprised though...





PRINCESS VIJA said:


> I am sorry for the NYC fans, but couldn't be happier about the idea of the Baltic!!!!!



Would be SO happy if all of the Baltics rumors turn out to be true. We'd book in a heartbeat!


----------



## siburdue

Anyone else waiting with baited breath for the dates for this cruise? DH would really like to go next year, and Disney only does one of these a year, as it is a repositioning cruise. Sigh. We really need to know the dates, if nothing else, so that we can plan the rest of our trip, as we will by flying to Florida and staying with a friend for up to a week and he has other people that want to visit him near that time frame that we think it will be. I hope they announce something soon.


----------



## dsnydaddy

orion2185 said:


> Just wondering how much can you really save on a 7 night Fantasy cruise by booking on the first day the cruise dates are released?
> 
> I know that really depends on allot of factors.
> 
> but just trying to get a rough idea



I booked my EBPC cruise opening day for about $3200 (~$2900 after 10% on board booking.  2A in an 11b). And now the same sells for $3900.


----------



## wdwwishes

I really want to do a Baltics cruise and I hope they announce soon as if my wish comes true I'd rather "ruin" a day waiting on hold to book rather than spend time in line while on board mid-March to book.


----------



## jennyjinx3




----------



## thinkoflaura

funny - i don't even bother checking the DCL website for the summer 2015 dates... or any other DISBOARD thread for that matter.  

I know that the second they are announced, this thread will be on FIRE!!!!

Come on Baltic, Summer 2015, baby!  
xo


----------



## mom_rules

Would love to do the Baltic again-we did the last DCL one and loved every minute!

But then again.... Hawaii sounds good too


----------



## sweetlovin'

thinkoflaura said:


> funny - i don't even bother checking the DCL website for the summer 2015 dates... or any other DISBOARD thread for that matter.
> 
> I know that the second they are announced, this thread will be on FIRE!!!!
> 
> Come on Baltic, Summer 2015, baby!
> xo



I think it will be it's own thread.


----------



## Cousin Orville

mom_rules said:


> Would love to do the Baltic again-we did the last DCL one and loved every minute!



Same here.  Hopefully some variation to the first one.


----------



## sweetlovin'

mom_rules said:


> Would love to do the Baltic again-we did the last DCL one and loved every minute!
> 
> But then again.... Hawaii sounds good too



If they both come out, I'll do both (we need a smilie that is pulling out empty pockets)


----------



## tajz90

Cousin Orville said:


> Same here.  Hopefully some variation to the first one.



I'm hoping for a variation too, but my son said he'd like to sail only Disney right now, well... We will book even if it's the same ports.  We loved the first one.  I'm sure we can find different stuff to do.


----------



## WildEyed

siburdue said:


> Anyone else waiting with baited breath for the dates for this cruise? DH would really like to go next year, and Disney only does one of these a year, as it is a repositioning cruise. Sigh. We really need to know the dates, if nothing else, so that we can plan the rest of our trip, as we will by flying to Florida and staying with a friend for up to a week and he has other people that want to visit him near that time frame that we think it will be. I hope they announce something soon.



YES. We want to do the 2015 WBPC as a family of five, and want to book on opening day for best prices. I also have a 10% off coupon that must be used by March 12. So I am anxiously hoping the dates are released soon. I really want to get the planning stage started and also get an idea of the budget we will need.


----------



## Cousin Orville

WildEyed said:


> ... I also have a 10% off coupon that must be used by March 12. ...



Sure hope they release it before then for you.


----------



## KristiMc

WildEyed said:


> YES. We want to do the 2015 WBPC as a family of five, and want to book on opening day for best prices. *I also have a 10% off coupon that must be used by March 12. *So I am anxiously hoping the dates are released soon. I really want to get the planning stage started and also get an idea of the budget we will need.



If it does not look like the dates are going to be released before March 12th, book a different cruise to use your 10% and then switch the date when the news ones come out.   This would just be like booking a dummy cruise onboard and then switching the dates.  I assume that you can do this with your coupon but I am not positive of that.


----------



## sweetlovin'

KristiMc said:


> If it does not look like the dates are going to be released before March 12th, book a different cruise to use your 10% and then switch the date when the news ones come out.   This would just be like booking a dummy cruise onboard and then switching the dates.  I assume that you can do this with your coupon but I am not positive of that.



I think March 10th or 11th but that's been my guess for a few weeks.  We should have an official guess the date pool going


----------



## raymeswh

I'll just be glad to get a good deal for my anniversary in October! Comeon Disney! The wait is killing me!


----------



## HookedOnDCL1

WildEyed said:


> YES. We want to do the 2015 WBPC as a family of five, and want to book on opening day for best prices. I also have a 10% off coupon that must be used by March 12. So I am anxiously hoping the dates are released soon. I really want to get the planning stage started and also get an idea of the budget we will need.



Me to, Me to!  We also want to book the 2015 WBPC! Lucky for you to have a 10% off coupon. We are kicking ourselves that we did not book a dummy cruise when we were onboard in January.


----------



## KanataDad

WildEyed said:


> YES. We want to do the 2015 WBPC as a family of five, and want to book on opening day for best prices. I also have a 10% off coupon that must be used by March 12. So I am anxiously hoping the dates are released soon. I really want to get the planning stage started and also get an idea of the budget we will need.



How do you get a 10% off coupon?


----------



## sweetlovin'

raymeswh said:


> I'll just be glad to get a good deal for my anniversary in October! Comeon Disney! The wait is killing me!



October is usually a really good time to sail


----------



## denise

I was looking at my 2015 calendar and found it empty.....
NOTHING.....*come on Disney*....

Hawaii
Baltic

Anything new????Hello you out there???


----------



## luckycharmaine

HookedOnDCL1 said:


> Me to, Me to!  We also want to book the 2015 WBPC! Lucky for you to have a 10% off coupon. We are kicking ourselves that we did not book a dummy cruise when we were onboard in January.


 
Same here for WBPC! I hope the price are good the first day the dates comes out.


----------



## ep1229

I hope the sail dates come out soon! Still can't decide on which European cruise we will do.


----------



## MAJPLO

HookedOnDCL1 said:


> Me to, Me to!  We also want to book the 2015 WBPC! Lucky for you to have a 10% off coupon. We are kicking ourselves that we did not book a dummy cruise when we were onboard in January.



Ugh. I'm kicking myself that we let go of an OBB that would've been good until November, 2015!


----------



## CruznLexi

Well I convinced my husband to do the WBTA! We have done Hawaii on RCI and did the WBPC. So can finally start planning just put them out already. We are on the Magic this weekend so that would be a great time to release them.


----------



## Tink2312

Really fed up with the waiting now. I'm hoping for a special 30th birthday cruise either Baltic or TA. I know we're not talking real-world problems, but I'm getting frustrated waiting on these itineraries


----------



## ShellB8585

Tink2312 said:


> Really fed up with the waiting now. I'm hoping for a special 30th birthday cruise either Baltic or TA. I know we're not talking real-world problems, but I'm getting frustrated waiting on these itineraries



I'm looking for a special 30th birthday cruise. I'm so eager to get booked I just wish DCL would get on with it!!!


----------



## jenf22

Tink2312 said:


> Really fed up with the waiting now. I'm hoping for a special 30th birthday cruise either Baltic or TA. I know we're not talking real-world problems, but I'm getting frustrated waiting on these itineraries





ShellB8585 said:


> I'm looking for a special 30th birthday cruise. I'm so eager to get booked I just wish DCL would get on with it!!!



Are you two showing off???    I'm waiting to book 2015 for my *40th* birthday 

Maybe next week...


----------



## MAJPLO

jenf22 said:


> Are you two showing off???    I'm waiting to book 2015 for my 40th birthday
> 
> Maybe next week...



Me too! Lol


----------



## Tink2312

jenf22 said:


> Are you two showing off???    I'm waiting to book 2015 for my *40th* birthday
> 
> Maybe next week...



 Hopefully we'll all get the news we want


----------



## davidls

Does anyone remember when Disney put out the second half of the 2014 itineraries? That may be a good barometer for when they post the second half of 2015. Like all of you, anxiously awaiting the second half of 2015to be announced.


----------



## sweetlovin'

davidls said:


> Does anyone remember when Disney put out the second half of the 2014 itineraries? That may be a good barometer for when they post the second half of 2015. Like all of you, anxiously awaiting the second half of 2015to be announced.



The dates from last year were Feb 11th.  It's come and gone


----------



## Douvres Family

We've done 3 Disney cruises and loved them .  We did 1 short NCL and we were not happy at all .

Like many others on this board I'd like to start planning our vacation for summer 2015.  We will be celebrating DS HS graduation  and DH 50th bday .

I've been contemplating cruising with Royal Caribbean or Norweigian...but I'm afraid we will be dispappointed .

Is room service included in these? Are the rooms that much smaller (I can tell we lose storing space). Are there many different "NICE" options for dinner that is included? Can we add a wine/beer package?


----------



## davidls

sweetlovin' said:


> The dates from last year were Feb 11th.  It's come and gone



Well, there goes that theory!!! Wish they, (DCL), would be consistent.


----------



## pillow

Douvres Family said:


> We've done 3 Disney cruises and loved them .  We did 1 short NCL and we were not happy at all .
> 
> Like many others on this board I'd like to start planning our vacation for summer 2015.  We will be celebrating DS HS graduation  and DH 50th bday .
> 
> I've been contemplating cruising with Royal Caribbean or Norweigian...but I'm afraid we will be dispappointed .
> 
> Is room service included in these? Are the rooms that much smaller (I can tell we lose storing space). Are there many different "NICE" options for dinner that is included? Can we add a wine/beer package?



We are doing the same.  DS graduates in May, so we are planning an Alaska cruise.  I am going back and forth between Royal Caribbean and Disney (RCCL pricing was just released a few days ago by the way).  Comparing outside window/porthole rooms, RCCL Radiance is 164 sq ft, DCL Wonder is 210 - a pretty big difference.  Part of this can be attributed to extra space allotted to the split bath on Disney.  Take a look at the thread I started in the Royal Caribbean section for more info . . .

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3217840

I don't know if RCCL offers "free" room service.  I do know they offer wine/beer packages.  I know the Radiance (Alaska ship) has several specialty restaurants for which you must pay extra.

Jodie


----------



## klepton

Douvres Family said:


> We've done 3 Disney cruises and loved them .  We did 1 short NCL and we were not happy at all .
> 
> Like many others on this board I'd like to start planning our vacation for summer 2015.  We will be celebrating DS HS graduation  and DH 50th bday .
> 
> I've been contemplating cruising with Royal Caribbean or Norweigian...but I'm afraid we will be dispappointed .
> 
> Is room service included in these? Are the rooms that much smaller (I can tell we lose storing space). Are there many different "NICE" options for dinner that is included? Can we add a wine/beer package?



You're going to get dozens of response, and dozens of individual differing opinions on this.

I've cruised 10 or so times on 4 different lines (DCL, NCL, RCCL, CCL).  Though I admittedly don't have a large enough sample to make an accurate comparison, here's how I rank the lines:

1) DCL
2) RCCL (very close second)
3) CCL (distant 3rd)
4) NCL (distant 4th)

I admit that's not necessarily fair of me, it's so dependent on the ships.  For Royal we cruised on the Allure which I absolutely loved!  But we've never done one of the bigger Carnival or NCL ships, only some of the smaller ones.  It's possible (though unlikely I think) that we would enjoy the Carnival Breeze or Norwegian Breakaway more than the Allure.  We've also only done the Magic on DCL, it's possible that after our Fantasy cruise next month RCCL becomes a distant second.  It's also possible the DCL slides down.

As far as room size, if you compare category by category Carnival is really the only line that compares to DCL in room size.  However, for the price you'll pay on DCL, you can likely get a much higher category on another line that will likely yield you the same (or in most cases more) room compared to DCL.

For food...  I don't think any line is all that great.  NCL is probably the best *IF* you do their specialty dining every night.  RCCL also has a number of specialty dining options, especially on the bigger ships.  All of this costs extra, but if food is important I would factor that in to the cost of the cruise.  If you're ok with Applebees quality dining, and want to do the main dining room every night, I would personally steer clear of NCL.  I'm also not a fan of CCL's new menu.  Before 2012 I really enjoyed their menu, but the new one just doesn't sit as well.

Each line has drink and wine packages, none allow you to bring on your own beer or liquor like DCL does.  Of these four lines, IMHO RCCL has the best drink package, but they each have their own nuances and sweet spots, so you should look at the differences and see what fits best for you.

Every line has room service.  We typically only use room service for breakfast, and for that I think RCCL, at least on the Allure, shines the brightest.  DCL is nice though, the cookies, cheese plates, etc are somewhat unique.

If I were you... I'd start another thread for this question, and also read through the numerous other threads in the past on the subject.

Lastly, I'll say we've never had a bad cruise.  If you can manage your expectations and understand the differences in the cruise lines/ships, there's no reason you can't have a good time no matter what you choose.


----------



## pillow

klepton said:


> Each line has drink and wine packages, none allow you to bring on your own beer or liquor like DCL does.



Although RCCL forbids bringing your own beer or liquor onboard, they do allow you to bring 2 bottles of wine/champagne per stateroom.  Of course, this is one of the first things I researched - lol.  

Jodie


----------



## klepton

pillow said:


> Although RCCL forbids bringing your own beer or liquor onboard, they do allow you to bring 2 bottles of wine/champagne per stateroom.  Of course, this is one of the first things I researched - lol.
> 
> Jodie



Yes, this seems to be pretty standard across lines.  CCL allows you to bring 1 bottle of wine per person.  Technically is each person over 21, but I've carried on 4 bottles before with my kids and no one said anything.

Back when I cruised NCL, you were actually able to take boxes of wine on.  I'm not sure if they still do that.

RCCL *really* improved their drink package late last year.  Their ultimate package used to only allow you to get house wine, now you can get any wine up to $12/glass.  That was huge!  I also loved getting free bottled water all over the ship.


----------



## Douvres Family

klepton said:


> You're going to get dozens of response, and dozens of individual differing opinions on this.
> 
> I've cruised 10 or so times on 4 different lines (DCL, NCL, RCCL, CCL).  Though I admittedly don't have a large enough sample to make an accurate comparison, here's how I rank the lines:
> 
> 1) DCL
> 2) RCCL (very close second)
> 3) CCL (distant 3rd)
> 4) NCL (distant 4th)
> 
> 
> Lastly, I'll say we've never had a bad cruise.  If you can manage your expectations and understand the differences in the cruise lines/ships, there's no reason you can't have a good time no matter what you choose.



Thank you...this is very helpful.  The other ships I considered were NCL Breakaway, and RCCL Allure and Oassis of the Seas

I was not aware the room service was NOT at an extra cost with the other cruise lines...very interesting.

Once again... Thank you for your response...I will start a different thread as you suggested. 



pillow said:


> Although RCCL forbids bringing your own beer or liquor onboard, they do allow you to bring 2 bottles of wine/champagne per stateroom.  Of course, this is one of the first things I researched - lol.
> 
> Jodie



Great! That takes care of me... Thanks Jodie!


----------



## Douvres Family

pillow said:


> We are doing the same.  DS graduates in May, so we are planning an Alaska cruise.  I am going back and forth between Royal Caribbean and Disney (RCCL pricing was just released a few days ago by the way).  Comparing outside window/porthole rooms, RCCL Radiance is 164 sq ft, DCL Wonder is 210 - a pretty big difference.  Part of this can be attributed to extra space allotted to the split bath on Disney.  Take a look at the thread I started in the Royal Caribbean section for more info . . .
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3217840
> 
> I don't know if RCCL offers "free" room service.  I do know they offer wine/beer packages.  I know the Radiance (Alaska ship) has several specialty restaurants for which you must pay extra.
> 
> Jodie



Nice option to consider...thanks again Jodie

Regards, Kat


----------



## mylittlebirdie

If they don't announce soon, my 2015 Hawaiian cruise will be on the Star Princess.  The price can't be beat, and I'm getting impatient.


----------



## luv2sleep

mylittlebirdie said:


> If they don't announce soon, my 2015 Hawaiian cruise will be on the Star Princess.  The price can't be beat, and I'm getting impatient.


  I'd put a deposit in that ASAP.  You can always cancel if you decide to go with DCL.


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

There is a new rumour, which has  surfaced again links with Disney film frozen and ABD,  and seems to be in the same direction as the Baltic rumours.



Disney Magic is sailing to the Norwegian Fjords 2015


----------



## DisneyOHFan

DISNEY FANTASY said:


> Disney Magic is sailing to the Norwegian Fjords 2015



That would be fabulous.  I hope that rumor is correct.


----------



## sweetlovin'

DISNEY FANTASY said:


> There is a new rumour, which has  surfaced again links with Disney film frozen and ABD,  and seems to be in the same direction as the Baltic rumours.
> 
> 
> 
> Disney Magic is sailing to the Norwegian Fjords 2015



Great rumor


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

DisneyOHFan said:


> That would be fabulous.  I hope that rumor is correct.



I had heard it twice before but tend to ignore it until I hear it three different routes and times.

It could fit well with a 

Transatlantic, Norway, Baltic then Med run.

That's why I think it has credence, and maybe why 2015 has been delayed until they finalise it, and we know who would want to do it and sail there, Commodore Tom.


----------



## LeslieG

Oh no.   I am sailing Norwegian Fjords in May with RCCL.   Of course the group I'm sailing with probably wouldn't have wanted to do Disney anyway.   Me, on the other hand ...


----------



## dizneeat

Douvres Family said:


> We've done 3 Disney cruises and loved them .  We did 1 short NCL and we were not happy at all .
> 
> Like many others on this board I'd like to start planning our vacation for summer 2015.  We will be celebrating DS HS graduation  and DH 50th bday .
> 
> I've been contemplating cruising with Royal Caribbean or Norweigian...but I'm afraid we will be dispappointed .
> 
> Is room service included in these? Are the rooms that much smaller (I can tell we lose storing space). Are there many different "NICE" options for dinner that is included? Can we add a wine/beer package?



Hi Dania! 

WHEN do you want to cruise and celebrate these great events? It would be awesome if we would overlap (even though I doubt it ) ..... we are waiting too - I would love to do another back to back on the Fantasy, late August into September. 
We missed you on the Dream last week!


----------



## Douvres Family

dizneeat said:


> Hi Dania!
> 
> WHEN do you want to cruise and celebrate these great events? It would be awesome if we would overlap (even though I doubt it ) ..... we are waiting too - I would love to do another back to back on the Fantasy, late August into September.
> We missed you on the Dream last week!



OMG!!! How wonderful it is to hear from you!!! Jimmy was asking me if we've kept in touch...We've missed you as well!!!  We keep getting teary eyed when we see the ships...we miss our DCL family.  We need your email address and Tom's...I lost it! And Ana's too! 

Okay...DCL is Alex's #1 choice, we would like to go late June 2015. He will be going to college so I figured August we'll be packing and planning for college and September school starts. We're hoping for a Hawaiian cruise or caribbean...7 days.


----------



## wallawallakids

DISNEY FANTASY said:


> There is a new rumour, which has  surfaced again links with Disney film frozen and ABD,  and seems to be in the same direction as the Baltic rumours.
> 
> 
> 
> Disney Magic is sailing to the Norwegian Fjords 2015



That would be AMAZING if true.  I would switch our current cruise for that in a millisecond.  I have always wanted to go there.


----------



## Tink2312

DISNEY FANTASY said:
			
		

> There is a new rumour, which has  surfaced again links with Disney film frozen and ABD,  and seems to be in the same direction as the Baltic rumours.
> 
> Disney Magic is sailing to the Norwegian Fjords 2015



I certainly wouldn't be surprised by this given the Frozen tie-in. I'm doing a Fjords cruise with RCCL this year though so it wouldn't interest me, but I'm sure it would many others.


----------



## Parkerpirates

DISNEY FANTASY said:


> There is a new rumour, which has  surfaced again links with Disney film frozen and ABD,  and seems to be in the same direction as the Baltic rumours.  Disney Magic is sailing to the Norwegian Fjords 2015


I'm a noobie here. Can someone explain?  What's ABD?


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Parkerpirates said:


> I'm a noobie here. Can someone explain?  What's ABD?



Adventurers by Disney.


----------



## HermanTriplets+1

DISNEY FANTASY said:


> There is a new rumour, which has  surfaced again links with Disney film frozen and ABD,  and seems to be in the same direction as the Baltic rumours.
> 
> 
> 
> Disney Magic is sailing to the Norwegian Fjords 2015



Oh, that would be too magical ! Could it be????


----------



## sweetlovin'

Tink2312 said:


> I certainly wouldn't be surprised by this given the Frozen tie-in. I'm doing a Fjords cruise with RCCL this year though so it wouldn't interest me, but I'm sure it would many others.



I was telling my kids if disney doesn't do the Baltic I'm going to book the Fjords on RCCL


----------



## disneynme

DISNEY FANTASY said:


> Disney Magic is sailing to the Norwegian Fjords 2015



So where would this cruise most likely depart from and how many days do we think the length of cruise would be? Can we make some guesses while we're waiting? I hope the answer is England.


----------



## LeslieG

disneynme said:


> So where would this cruise most likely depart from and how many days do we think the length of cruise would be? Can we make some guesses while we're waiting? I hope the answer is England.




The one I'm doing with RCCL is 7nts and is round trip from Copenhagen, Denmark.   I believe other cruise lines sail from different ports of embarkation.
Southampton is one I believe.


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

disneynme said:


> So where would this cruise most likely depart from and how many days do we think the length of cruise would be? Can we make some guesses while we're waiting? I hope the answer is England.



Could be Copenhagen or UK

Like this.




image by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr

With,





image by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## LeslieG

From researching the fjords cruise, not all itineraries are the same.   Some are better than others.    So it will be interesting to see what ports they include.


----------



## michellekcm

DISNEY FANTASY said:


> I had heard it twice before but tend to ignore it until I hear it three different routes and times.
> 
> It could fit well with a
> 
> Transatlantic, Norway, Baltic then Med run.
> 
> That's why I think it has credence, and maybe why 2015 has been delayed until they finalise it, and we know who would want to do it and sail there, Commodore Tom.



It would sort of be awesome. But then it totally changes all my plans. Lol. We had planned the Transatlantic, with a b2b for the Baltic,. With my mother and sister joining us for the Baltics. Now I have to get my head around something potentially different. 

On a positive, if Norway was a tie-in with Frozen I would have one very excited girl who would get to see Anna and Elsa


----------



## dee slack

Yeah, we are also booked on RC for the Fjords this May, from Southampton, UK. If I had known about DCL we might have waited.


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

michellekcm said:


> It would sort of be awesome. But then it totally changes all my plans. Lol. We had planned the Transatlantic, with a b2b for the Baltic,. With my mother and sister joining us for the Baltics. Now I have to get my head around something potentially different.
> 
> On a positive, if Norway was a tie-in with Frozen I would have one very excited girl who would get to see Anna and Elsa



Do remember these are rumours and not confirmed until any release.

However they all fit now like a jigsaw.

Norway, Baltic, Med, and the tie ins,


----------



## disneynme

I know what you mean about wrapping your mind around something different. This will be our 20th anniversary trip and I've gone from visions of the Med to the Baltics and now the Fjords. LOL! I just know that wherever we go it will be a fabulous trip.


----------



## JoyB-UK

Disney magic is showing on the Gerainger port schedule June 10th 2015.  just found it I have checked for other dates yet.  Don't know how to link.


----------



## JoyB-UK

24th June also.


----------



## LeslieG

JoyB-UK said:


> Disney magic is showing on the Gerainger port schedule June 10th 2015.  just found it I have checked for other dates yet.  Don't know how to link.



That's good news.   Gerainger was one of the ports that was a must when we were looking at itineraries.


----------



## JoyB-UK

http://http://http://www.stranda-hamnevesen.no/GeirangerfjordenCPGD2015 see if this works. Trying to link but not working


----------



## fitnessmouse

I would really love a Norwegian fjords cruise, but our school holiday doesnt start until July 15 :-( it looks like DCL is going in June :-(


----------



## Happy99

JoyB-UK said:


> http://http://http://www.stranda-hamnevesen.no/GeirangerfjordenCPGD2015 see if this works. Trying to link but not working



how about just writing it (the url address)out instead of linking


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

There we go then we have it sorted!


----------



## JoyB-UK

http://www.stranda-hamnevesen.no/GeirangerfjordenCPGD2015


----------



## sweetlovin'

JoyB-UK said:


> http://www.stranda-hamnevesen.no/GeirangerfjordenCPGD2015



You rock!!!


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Looks like,


Norway cruises, then Baltic, then Med for summer 2015


----------



## sweetlovin'

DISNEY FANTASY said:


> Looks like,
> 
> 
> Norway cruises, then Baltic, then Med for summer 2015



Could that stop be part of the Baltic or that is all Norway?  Nevermind..looking at your pictures there is no way that is part of the Baltic


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

sweetlovin' said:


> Could that stop be part of the Baltic or that is all Norway?  Nevermind..looking at your pictures there is no way that is part of the Baltic



Separate cruises you may have to do back to back.


----------



## ThereYouSeeHer

JoyB-UK said:


> http://www.stranda-hamnevesen.no/GeirangerfjordenCPGD2015


It says it was confirmed last year.  Then what's the hold up, Disney?!?!


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

ThereYouSeeHer said:


> It says it was confirmed last year.  Then what's the hold up, Disney?!?!



Pricing them out,

Get this years Europe cruises past there PIF to stop changes.


----------



## Tink2312

LeslieG said:
			
		

> The one I'm doing with RCCL is 7nts and is round trip from Copenhagen, Denmark.   I believe other cruise lines sail from different ports of embarkation.
> Southampton is one I believe.



The RCCL I'm doing is a 7 night from Southampton. I would've liked to do a longer one, maybe even crossing the Arctic Circle, but don't have enough annual leave.


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Tink2312 said:


> The RCCL I'm doing is a 7 night from Southampton. I would've liked to do a longer one, maybe even crossing the Arctic Circle, but don't have enough annual leave.



I think they will be shorter ones from Copenhagen, maybe Harwich, Southampton is a bit too far to sail up and Down from.


----------



## sweetlovin'

Tink2312 said:


> The RCCL I'm doing is a 7 night from Southampton. I would've liked to do a longer one, maybe even crossing the Arctic Circle, but don't have enough annual leave.



That is the one I was looking at, the arctic circle


----------



## sweetlovin'

Anyone thinking they might do both Norway and Baltic?


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

sweetlovin' said:


> That is the one I was looking at, the arctic circle



Think too far for DCL they need them short to keep the costs down


----------



## disneynme

DISNEY FANTASY said:


> Separate cruises you may have to do back to back.



So you think alternating Fjords then Baltic and they are 7 nights each or are these long cruises like 13/14 nights?


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

disneynme said:


> So you think alternating Fjords then Baltic and they are 7 nights each or are these long cruises like 13/14 nights?



I think seven nights maybe alternating, maybe some Norway then some Baltic then the med late August.


----------



## sweetlovin'

DISNEY FANTASY said:


> Separate cruises you may have to do back to back.



Oh if I have to I have to.  I'll take one for the team


----------



## disneynme

DISNEY FANTASY said:


> I think seven nights maybe alternating, maybe some Norway then some Baltic then the med late August.



That would be great!!! 7 nights would be perfect for us and still allow for a few days pre-cruise.


----------



## ThereYouSeeHer

DISNEY FANTASY said:


> Pricing them out,
> 
> Get this years Europe cruises past there PIF to stop changes.


Grrr. I'm almost at my PIF date for a cruise this year, but didn't want to cancel until I was sure there was a 2015 date that worked for us.  So frustrating....


----------



## michellekcm

DISNEY FANTASY said:


> I think seven nights maybe alternating, maybe some Norway then some Baltic then the med late August.



Hmmm. If they are only 7 night alternating maybe I could convince DH to do b2b2b. He was ok with the Transatlantic then a 12-ish day Baltics b2b. Getting excited again now. Hurry up and release them already!

On a side note, how long until the words Disney Magic disappear from that port schedule to be replaced with something not quite so descriptive?


----------



## awilliams4

Interesting.  The recent posts on this thread made me think to search this:

http://201.220.14.28/sxm/MainMenu.aspx?ShipScheduleType=2

If this link doesn't bring up summer 2015, just change the year and month.

Disney Fantasy is here August 4th 2015 and August 18th 2015.


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

awilliams4 said:


> Interesting.  The recent posts on this thread made me think to search this:
> 
> http://201.220.14.28/sxm/MainMenu.aspx?ShipScheduleType=2
> 
> If this link doesn't bring up summer 2015, just change the year and month.
> 
> Disney Fantasy is here August 4th 2015 and August 18th 2015.



Looks like the standard a Eastern maybe with Tortola.


----------



## tajz90

DISNEY FANTASY said:


> Think too far for DCL they need them short to keep the costs down



Oh I hope not.  Love the long sailings.


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

ThereYouSeeHer said:


> Grrr. I'm almost at my PIF date for a cruise this year, but didn't want to cancel until I was sure there was a 2015 date that worked for us.  So frustrating....


I think the PIF is the reason for the hold on release.


michellekcm said:


> Hmmm. If they are only 7 night alternating maybe I could convince DH to do b2b2b. He was ok with the Transatlantic then a 12-ish day Baltics b2b. Getting excited again now. Hurry up and release them already!
> 
> On a side note, how long until the words Disney Magic disappear from that port schedule to be replaced with something not quite so descriptive?



Maybe, someone will call DCL ask them about it and they will pull it.


----------



## ThereYouSeeHer

michellekcm said:


> On a side note, how long until the words Disney Magic disappear from that port schedule to be replaced with something not quite so descriptive?


I'm surprised it hasn't happened already!


----------



## sweetlovin'

michellekcm said:


> Hmmm. If they are only 7 night alternating maybe I could convince DH to do b2b2b. He was ok with the Transatlantic then a 12-ish day Baltics b2b. Getting excited again now. Hurry up and release them already!
> 
> On a side note, how long until the words Disney Magic disappear from that port schedule to be replaced with something not quite so descriptive?



B2B2B You are my hero


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

ThereYouSeeHer said:


> I'm surprised it hasn't happened already!



They do not read these boards that often, it will take someone viewing here to call them.


----------



## eeyorefanuk

DISNEY FANTASY said:


> Do remember these are rumours and not confirmed until any release.
> 
> However they all fit now like a jigsaw.
> 
> Norway, Baltic, Med, and the tie ins,



Hi

Can I ask what you mean with tie ins


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

eeyorefanuk said:


> Hi
> 
> Can I ask what you mean with tie ins



As mentioned before on the thread.


Adventures by Disney.
The Disney Film Frozen.- filmed in Norway.
The rumours of Baltic cruises.


----------



## awilliams4

St John's dates are blank for the summer of 2015, August at least:

http://ports.cruisett.com/schedule/Antigua_and_Barbuda/714-St_Johns/August_2015/


----------



## Happy99

awilliams4 said:


> St John's dates are blank for the summer of 2015, August at least:
> 
> http://ports.cruisett.com/schedule/Antigua_and_Barbuda/714-St_Johns/August_2015/



that is not the official port schedule site just a website that lists cruises but not official


----------



## sorceressk

DISNEY FANTASY said:


> There is a new rumour, which has  surfaced again links with Disney film frozen and ABD,  and seems to be in the same direction as the Baltic rumours.  Disney Magic is sailing to the Norwegian Fjords 2015



I think this is very likely. At the cc reception last September, capt./commodore tom asked us to shoutout places we'd like to go. And then he said "of course-I'd lovvvvve to do the Norwegian fjords" with a glimmer in his eye.


----------



## pillow

DISNEY FANTASY said:


> I think seven nights maybe alternating, maybe some Norway then some Baltic then the med late August.



Odd though that there are only 2 dates listed in Norway, and they are both in June.  It makes sense that they would alternate Norway and the Baltics (like in your maps), giving people the opportunity to do B2B.  But then what happens in July???  The Med is hot as hades in August - seems like they would do Med in June and then up to cooler locations in July/Aug.  Oh well - who knows.  Guess we'll see soon enough.

We're planning Alaska anyway.  Still fun to guess and speculate.

Jodie


----------



## pillow

Scott's got it on his blog already -

http://disneycruiselineblog.com/2014/02/disney-magic-appears-sailing-norway-2015/


----------



## denise

this is exciting to read...something new!!!
Told my husband and he asked can you book it???   funny guy...

b2b would be fun...we have never done that before..

Also perhaps with the Wonder appearing, for a short while, on the docking schedule in Hawaii...there just might be hope there too!!!


----------



## rantnnravin

So no New York, again.   Guess we'll be going to Atlantis


----------



## ThereYouSeeHer

Well, I just cancelled our 2014 cruise in the hopes a cruise pans out for us when they release the remaining 2015 itineraries.  I didn't want to let go of our 2014 cruise until we knew for sure, but our PIF date is too close and we needed to move on.  So, it's sitting on a dummy date for now.  Oh, well.  Come on, Disney!


----------



## CaliforniaGirl09

ThereYouSeeHer said:


> Well, I just cancelled our 2014 cruise in the hopes a cruise pans out for us when they release the remaining 2015 itineraries.  I didn't want to let go of our 2014 cruise until we knew for sure, but our PIF date is too close and we needed to move on.  So, it's sitting on a dummy date for now.  Oh, well.  Come on, Disney!



Too funny--I just got a reminder email from my travel agent today that I need to move it or lose it by the 6th. We were signed up for the Venice 9-nt cruise, but decided to hold out for the Baltics in 2015 or the ABD Norway (assuming they bring it back). I was hoping that DCL would release by our PIF, but I can't hold out much longer before moving to an interim dummy.


----------



## slg

Funny.  I just moved my 9 day greek cruise yesterday to a dummy date.  Hope the dates come out soon.


----------



## o&smom

After all this wonder and speculation (and frustration) about DCL waiting to release dates, I wonder if it has to do with the new 18 mo OBB policy.  They would wait to be able to release and have people book the whole summer season within that window of 18 mos out.  My guess is that it will be in two weeks to cover summer in Europe.  Make sense to anyone else?


----------



## Calfan

I hope hope hope this latest evidence and speculation around the Norwegian fjords and Baltics turns out to be true!  How awesome would a B2B of Norwegian fjords and Baltics be?  How even more awesome to add on the Norrway ABD?  May have to take a leave of absence from work, LOL. Now I am off to play the lottery. . .


----------



## siburdue

WildEyed said:


> YES. We want to do the 2015 WBPC as a family of five, and want to book on opening day for best prices. I also have a 10% off coupon that must be used by March 12. So I am anxiously hoping the dates are released soon. I really want to get the planning stage started and also get an idea of the budget we will need.



I agree - we need to be able to budget, so the sooner the better for those dates to be released. Plus, I love to plan plan plan


----------



## debsters41

pillow said:


> Odd though that there are only 2 dates listed in Norway, and they are both in June.  It makes sense that they would alternate Norway and the Baltics (like in your maps), giving people the opportunity to do B2B.  But then what happens in July???  The Med is hot as hades in August - seems like they would do Med in June and then up to cooler locations in July/Aug.  Oh well - who knows.  Guess we'll see soon enough.
> 
> We're planning Alaska anyway.  Still fun to guess and speculate.
> 
> Jodie



In Southern Europe, at least, people take their vacations in August, especially around the 15th.  That is when mom and pop shops close in the center of the countries and everyone heads for the coasts.  I presume Disney fills the ships better in August.


----------



## NancyIL

Calfan said:


> I hope hope hope this latest evidence and speculation around the Norwegian fjords and Baltics turns out to be true!  *How awesome would a B2B of Norwegian fjords and Baltics be?* How even more awesome to add on the Norrway ABD?  May have to take a leave of absence from work, LOL. Now I am off to play the lottery. . .



Since it's Disney, how *expensive* would it be?!


----------



## fitnessmouse

Wouldn't it be awesome if the transatlantic went up north with visit to Iceland and British Isles to Copenhagen?

Plus there probably will be a repo from north (copenhagen?) to barcelona.


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

fitnessmouse said:


> Wouldn't it be awesome if the transatlantic went up north with visit to Iceland and British Isles to Copenhagen?  Plus there probably will be a repo from north (copenhagen?) to barcelona.


oh yes! I live near London so we could join in from the UK


----------



## Tink1987

dee slack said:


> Yeah, we are also booked on RC for the Fjords this May, from Southampton, UK. If I had known about DCL we might have waited.



Hey Dee  we have done the Fjords with P&O from Southampton in June - let me know if you want any further info - hope you and hubby are OK


----------



## Tink1987

I'm wondering if there will be no Baltics if evidence cannot be found?? I have done Norwegian Fjords already a couple of years ago   I wonder if it was supposed to be Baltics until Disney realised how successful Frozen was and changed it and that's why the announcement is late?? So upset if there won't be Baltics


----------



## ShellB8585

As these are 2 weeks apart im hoping for rotation 7 night Baltic, 7 night Fjords that would make for a fantastic B2B  cmon DCL get those dates out!!!


----------



## K8T

Hi

Just popped into this thread to say that we are waiting for a Baltics too, our PIF for Venice is looming and I need to switch to something, as we won a holiday which clashes with our Magic trip this year.  I was hoping to avoid booking a dummy, but looks like DCL are taking their time.

However, I do know that the Magic is scheduled to dock in Dover. I can't really say how I know and I haven't been given the dates, but it is on good authority that things are being finalised with regards transport and people movement.

We have done the Baltics once before (not on DCL) and it was fantastic.


----------



## michellekcm

K8T said:


> However, I do know that the Magic is scheduled to dock in Dover. I can't really say how I know and I haven't been given the dates, but it is on good authority that things are being finalised with regards transport and people movement.



Oh, I hope. My sister lives in East Sussex, and if we depart from there she will definitely come on the cruise with us. If there is a Copenhagen departure she may back out.


----------



## Disneymad

K8T said:


> Hi
> 
> However, I do know that the Magic is scheduled to dock in Dover. I can't really say how I know and I haven't been given the dates, but it is on good authority that things are being finalised with regards transport and people movement.



I would be beyond ecstatic if DCL heads to Norway and it sails from Dover again as I'm in London.


----------



## Kac923

disneycruiseline.com  is currently undergoing maintenance.  fingers crossed!!!! although it is likely just maintenance but I SO hope they are adding dates!


----------



## Holly Quinlan

Is there a thread for opening day prices for years past


----------



## alagille

Ok, keeping an eye on this one as my hubby lived in Norway several years growing up and wants to return. We will have a 9 and 6 year old son in 2015. What is so special about cruising the fjords? (I personally find warm sun and sand blissful!) Is there anything for the young ones in port or is it just dragging them around on a history lesson? Those that have sailed in this baltic or Norway itinerary on other lines, I would love to hear from you, esp regarding any experiences with school age children. TIA


----------



## JoyB-UK

alagille said:


> Ok, keeping an eye on this one as my hubby lived in Norway several years growing up and wants to return. We will have a 9 and 6 year old son in 2015. What is so special about cruising the fjords? (I personally find warm sun and sand blissful!) Is there anything for the young ones in port or is it just dragging them around on a history lesson? Those that have sailed in this baltic or Norway itinerary on other lines, I would love to hear from you, esp regarding any experiences with school age children. TIA



If it's a disney cruise you can guarantee they find excursions to suit kids.  Most of the Europe ports of call have tours which include special youth activities.   It's not so much a history lesson but beautiful scenery in Norway.  Until we know what other ports are included its hard to start researching.  But remember you can always leave the kids in the clubs on some days and go out alone. Weather wise we did Norway in May and had 2 days of sunbathing, which was unexpected and appreciated.  The weather is very changeable and 2/3 seasons can be seen in a day.


----------



## ThereYouSeeHer

CaliforniaGirl09 said:


> Too funny--I just got a reminder email from my travel agent today that I need to move it or lose it by the 6th. We were signed up for the Venice 9-nt cruise, but decided to hold out for the Baltics in 2015 or the ABD Norway (assuming they bring it back). I was hoping that DCL would release by our PIF, but I can't hold out much longer before moving to an interim dummy.


Our PIF is on the 2nd.  If that date was past next Tuesday, I would have waited, but I can't imagine they'll release itineraries by Sunday.  I never would have imagined it would take this long, but as it is, I feel better knowing we went ahead and moved the date.


----------



## Greatfalls

With the Conde Nast and Cruise Critic reviews out, I gotta think they will release dates any day now.  Otherwise, they're missing a big marketing opportunity.


----------



## Cousin Orville

K8T said:


> However, I do know that the Magic is scheduled to dock in Dover. I can't really say how I know and I haven't been given the dates, but it is on good authority that things are being finalised with regards transport and people movement.



Interesting.  I would think a 7 day Baltic would be difficult sailing out of Dover.  Getting over to St. Petersburg would be quite a stretch if not impossible and that port is usually the major selling point for people booking a Baltic.  

While I enjoyed sailing out of Dover in 2010, I'm hoping they're using Copenhagen as a home port this time.  It was a great port and I'd love to spend more time there.


----------



## Tink1987

Cousin Orville said:


> Interesting.  I would think a 7 day Baltic would be difficult sailing out of Dover.  Getting over to St. Petersburg would be quite a stretch if not impossible and that port is usually the major selling point for people booking a Baltic.
> 
> While I enjoyed sailing out of Dover in 2010, I'm hoping they're using Copenhagen as a home port this time.  It was a great port and I'd love to spend more time there.



I was thinking this too. My guess would be that they will do Dover on a 10 night Baltics schedule - then a 7 night Fjords and 7 nights Baltics with C'hagen as a home port? Then repo to Barca?

I am just worried that there will be no Baltics. I know we have found alternate weeks on the Fjords port calendar but to have found NO Baltic port calendar info is worrying me   

Just release already DCL puhlease!


----------



## Celestine

Amazing what ports will tell you if you just ask.....Disney Magic is currently booked into The Port of Dover for the 10th July, 22nd July and the 3rd August....over to Andrew to work out the rest lol looks like at least two twelve night Baltic cruises and then probably onto Barcelona on the 3rd at a guess.


----------



## JoyB-UK

Celestine said:


> Amazing what ports will tell you if you just ask.....Disney Magic is currently booked into The Port of Dover for the 10th July, 22nd July and the 3rd August....over to Andrew to work out the rest lol looks like at least two twelve night Baltic cruises and then probably onto Barcelona on the 3rd at a guess.



Did you just call and ask? Well done.

So this should mean the Norway cruises go from Copenhagen or Oslo before it moves to Dover.  August 3rd has to be repo as it was due to Civitavecchia for the 13th if I remember right.


----------



## fitnessmouse

Celestine said:


> Amazing what ports will tell you if you just ask.....Disney Magic is currently booked into The Port of Dover for the 10th July, 22nd July and the 3rd August....over to Andrew to work out the rest lol looks like at least two twelve night Baltic cruises and then probably onto Barcelona on the 3rd at a guess.



oooooo and where is she going to???
We can do the 22nd July or the 3rd August.....depending on where she goes


----------



## sweetlovin'

Celestine said:


> Amazing what ports will tell you if you just ask.....Disney Magic is currently booked into The Port of Dover for the 10th July, 22nd July and the 3rd August....over to Andrew to work out the rest lol looks like at least two twelve night Baltic cruises and then probably onto Barcelona on the 3rd at a guess.



  Brilliant


----------



## JoyB-UK

Just wondering if she will sail straight to civitavecchia instead of barcelona, as there is only 10 nights between Dover and Rome 13th Aug.  The next date on the civit calendar was 18th so maybe a shorter cruise before it settles to 7 nighters.


----------



## HannaBelle

Holly Quinlan said:


> Is there a thread for opening day prices for years past



That is an excellent question!  Anyone keep stats on that?


----------



## heatherbelle

Celestine said:


> Amazing what ports will tell you if you just ask.....Disney Magic is currently booked into The Port of Dover for the 10th July, 22nd July and the 3rd August....over to Andrew to work out the rest lol looks like at least two twelve night Baltic cruises and then probably onto Barcelona on the 3rd at a guess.



Well done you.


----------



## Tink1987

Celestine said:


> Amazing what ports will tell you if you just ask.....Disney Magic is currently booked into The Port of Dover for the 10th July, 22nd July and the 3rd August....over to Andrew to work out the rest lol looks like at least two twelve night Baltic cruises and then probably onto Barcelona on the 3rd at a guess.



You are a genuis and my new best friend. Thank you so much for this!!


----------



## JoyB-UK

I don't think we have a port link yet, there is nothing public for dover then.  It seems that someone at Dover is giving info out.


----------



## fitnessmouse

Can anyone tell me what the itinerary was the last time they sailed from Dover to Barcelona?

Edit to say I found the answer:
DAY 1		 	 DOVER (for London)		 	 		 	 
DAY 2		 	 Cherbourg		 	 
DAY 3		 	 At sea		 	 		 	 
DAY 4		 	 Vigo		 	 
DAY 5		 	 Lisbon		 	
DAY 6		 	 Cadiz/Seville		 	 
DAY 7		 	 Gibraltar		 	 
DAY 8		 	 At sea		 	 		 	 
DAY 9		 	 BARCELONA


----------



## Celestine

Yes, you will not see it on the Port of Dover website, they only show upto a year in advance.  My dh called the media dept and was transferred internally, as he was a little huh hum...with his questioning lol  I am sure that Disney do this as a sort of pre cruise booking game for us loyal lemmings


----------



## fitnessmouse

OMG, I did a search and found prices from 2010: "Rates for the 12-night Northern European Capitals itinerary start at $3,649 per person for a category 11 stateroom."


----------



## lbgraves

Holly Quinlan said:


> Is there a thread for opening day prices for years past



They are linked in the FAQ thread, stuck at the top of the board, and the 2015 rates are linked in my signature.


----------



## scottishwee35

fitnessmouse said:


> Can anyone tell me what the itinerary was the last time they sailed from Dover to Barcelona?
> 
> Edit to say I found the answer:
> DAY 1		 	 DOVER (for London)
> DAY 2		 	 Cherbourg
> DAY 3		 	 At sea
> DAY 4		 	 Vigo
> DAY 5		 	 Lisbon
> DAY 6		 	 Cadiz/Seville
> DAY 7		 	 Gibraltar
> DAY 8		 	 At sea
> DAY 9		 	 BARCELONA



Oh I hope so if this will do it again, I will book it again... I enjoyed last 2010... 

Scottishwee35


----------



## JoyB-UK

fitnessmouse said:


> OMG, I did a search and found prices from 2010: "Rates for the 12-night Northern European Capitals itinerary start at $3,649 per person for a category 11 stateroom."



I remember it being bad and something that I could never pay. But repos are usually cheaper and there may be 7 nights from Copenhagen or wherever the other port is.  Would be interested in the cruise that gets the ship to Dover.


----------



## lesabrowning

I really hope they release them soon, we just really want to move our dummy cruise and start the planning!


----------



## LisaHK

The 22nd of July 2015 is our 20th wedding anniversary.


----------



## Tink1987

I am sure the announcement has got to be Tuesday now right?? Although no TA's have had an email yet....


----------



## mylittlebirdie

Next week would be the worst week ever for bookings to open.  So, it'll probably happen...

What time do bookings open? I'm scrambling and trying to remember.


----------



## jlbf06

Yay 22nd July is my birthday and a sail from Dover would mean no flights to book


----------



## HermanTriplets+1

Wondering if Disney shows up at Gibraltar at all. That would be a definite port stop for a repositioning cruise I think.


----------



## JimmyJackJunior

LisaHK said:


> The 22nd of July 2015 is our 20th wedding anniversary.



And my 48th Birthday. Lets have a party.


----------



## Tink2312

Whoa, you go to work and come back to three extra pages of discussion! Kudos to the pp who discovered the Dover stops. Very interesting...


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

pillow said:


> Scott's got it on his blog already -
> 
> http://disneycruiselineblog.com/2014/02/disney-magic-appears-sailing-norway-2015/



Just to confirm it was on cruise critic, and then here by me and then another forum. Wasn't there when we discussed it last night.



K8T said:


> Hi
> 
> Just popped into this thread to say that we are waiting for a Baltics too, our PIF for Venice is looming and I need to switch to something, as we won a holiday which clashes with our Magic trip this year.  I was hoping to avoid booking a dummy, but looks like DCL are taking their time.
> 
> However, I do know that the Magic is scheduled to dock in Dover. I can't really say how I know and I haven't been given the dates, but it is on good authority that things are being finalised with regards transport and people movement.
> 
> We have done the Baltics once before (not on DCL) and it was fantastic.



Dover is confirmed.


Celestine said:


> Amazing what ports will tell you if you just ask.....Disney Magic is currently booked into The Port of Dover for the 10th July, 22nd July and the 3rd August....over to Andrew to work out the rest lol looks like at least two twelve night Baltic cruises and then probably onto Barcelona on the 3rd at a guess.



Mr and Mrs T I can retire in the knowledge of your fantastic Sherlock skills! I have been searching the Baltic ports each night, and Dover, Harwich, and Copenhagen and nothing, so these all have been confirmed or finalised in the last day or so, so assume a release now is on the cards.


The Norway rumours were around last year but seemed too good a link to the Disney Film Frozen so looked like someone had guessed it.

I am so glad our rumours have been proven to be correct, that's something from saying it in August 2013!

My other sources as I told you by FB were saying Dover or Harwich and said they didn't like the long run up the North Sea, seems they have had a change of heart.


----------



## Cousin Orville

To summarize:

Jun 10 Geiranger
Jun 24 Geiranger
Jul 10 Dover
Jul 22 Dover
Aug 3 Dover
Aug 13 Civitavecchia
Aug 18 Civitavecchia
Aug 25 Civitavecchia
Sep 1 Civitavecchia

Correct?


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Cousin Orville said:


> To summarize:
> 
> Jun 10 Geiranger Norwegian fjords
> Jun 24 Geiranger
> Jul 10 Dover Baltic
> Jul 22 Dover Baltic
> Aug 3 Dover - repo South to Barcelona
> Aug 13 Civitavecchia Normal 7 night Meds.
> Aug 18 Civitavecchia
> Aug 25 Civitavecchia
> Sep 1 Civitavecchia
> 
> Correct?



Yes


----------



## Cousin Orville

Knowing Copenhagen's schedule would be a big piece of the puzzle.

It looks like alternating 7 night cruises (Norw Fjords/Baltic).  Since Dover's dates don't correspond with Geiranger's, it would seem that they are sailing out of a different port - Copenhagen?  

If that's the case there would be a repo from Copenhagen to Dover.  I would guess this would involve a longer Baltic cruise.

Then the two 12 night Baltics out of Dover.

Then the repo from Dover to the Med.  I can't imagine they would use a 3rd new port in the Med, so I think it will be a similar 8 night repo from Dover to Barcelona arriving on the 11th.  It takes 2 nights to sail from Barcelona to Civitavecchia (arriving on the 13th).  Basically they'll finish with a series of 7 night cruises from Barcelona.

Thougts?


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Cousin Orville said:


> Knowing Copenhagen's schedule would be a big piece of the puzzle.
> 
> It looks like alternating 7 night cruises (Norw Fjords/Baltic).  Since Dover's dates don't correspond with Geiranger's, it would seem that they are sailing out of a different port - Copenhagen?
> 
> If that's the case there would be a repo from Copenhagen to Dover.  I would guess this would involve a longer Baltic cruise.
> 
> Then the two 12 night Baltics out of Dover.
> 
> Then the repo from Dover to the Med.  I can't imagine they would use a 3rd new port in the Med, so I think it will be a similar 8 night repo from Dover to Barcelona arriving on the 11th.  It takes 2 nights to sail from Barcelona to Civitavecchia (arriving on the 13th).  Basically they'll finish with a series of 7 night cruises from Barcelona.
> 
> Thougts?



Look at my post last night.


http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=50813919&postcount=694

The rumours I posted with my friends help from August last year was it would use Copenhagen for all but seems a mixture. With Dover.


----------



## kim532

LisaHK said:


> The 22nd of July 2015 is our 20th wedding anniversary.




Ours too!  Happy Anniversary!


----------



## JimmyJackJunior

The seven day Med cruises are too short. Too bad.


----------



## Cousin Orville

DISNEY FANTASY said:


> Look at my post last night.
> 
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=50813919&postcount=694
> 
> The rumours I posted with my friends help from August last year was it would use Copenhagen for all but seems a mixture. With Dover.



Agreed.  RCCL seems to have similar itineraries.  Now we just need someone from Denmark or Russia to flush out the Copenhagen/St Petersburg schedules.   wishful thinking.

Sounds like DCL is getting very creative in the Baltic and there will be a lots of good options.  I'm a little surprised the Med options are looking potentially sparse.  No biggie for us as we'll be ready for a change after this summer.


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Cousin Orville said:


> Agreed.  RCCL seems to have similar itineraries.  Now we just need someone from Denmark or Russia to flush out the Copenhagen/St Petersburg schedules.   wishful thinking.
> 
> Sounds like DCL is getting very creative in the Baltic and there will be a lots of good options.  I'm a little surprised the Med options are looking potentially sparse.  No biggie for us as we'll be ready for a change after this summer.



Against 2013 and 2014 summer Med cruises are far more interesting than the boring old seven night ones, but they have regular contractual agreements with these and the shore trip providers so will always have them, like the East and West Caribbean.

Back in 2010 in the Baltic I was told they would be back and I was asked for my thoughts on their port advent ours for future cruises.

Commodore Tom will be the one who has driven this with DCL I bet it's his dream to sail the fjords.


----------



## Lisa Lisa

JimmyJackJunior said:


> The seven day Med cruises are too short. Too bad.



I agree. We'll go with another line rather than do a 7-night with DCL. Makes me sad, but we don't want to wait to see what DCL offers in 2016.



Cousin Orville said:


> ...Sounds like DCL is getting very creative in the Baltic and there will be a lots of good options.  I'm a little surprised the Med options are looking potentially sparse.  No biggie for us as we'll be ready for a change after this summer.



Yes, the Med options are looking very sparse indeed! Possibly a couple of short ones in late May/early June, and then a few 7-nights in August. I know there are lots of people who've already done the Med and are looking for something different, but I really wish DCL would offer just one or two longer Med cruises!


----------



## Four Swampers

Cousin Orville said:


> Agreed.  RCCL seems to have similar itineraries.  Now we just need someone from Denmark or Russia to flush out the Copenhagen/St Petersburg schedules.   wishful thinking.
> 
> Sounds like DCL is getting very creative in the Baltic and there will be a lots of good options.  I'm a little surprised the Med options are looking potentially sparse.  No biggie for us as we'll be ready for a change after this summer.



Agreed!  My wife was just saying last night that she is ready to move out of the Med cruises.  We have been hoping for a big change with something exciting.


----------



## Cousin Orville

We did the 2010 Baltic as well.  The Catherine's Palace Ball was by far the best port adventure that I've been on and IMO the best that's ever been offered on any of their European cruises.  Pure Disney Magic.


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Lisa Lisa said:


> I agree. We'll go with another line rather than do a 7-night with DCL. Makes me sad, but we don't want to wait to see what DCL offers in 2016.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, the Med options are looking very sparse indeed! Possibly a couple of short ones in late May/early June, and then a few 7-nights in August. I know there are lots of people who've already done the Med and are looking for something different, but I really wish DCL would offer just one or two longer Med cruises!



Agree but they can't do everything, I think the 2015 Baltic and Norway give new options, there is still time to book some longer Med cruises this summer and they will be back in the Med in 2016.


I read somewhere speculation on Istanbul for 2015 that seems very very wrong now. Maybe 2016?


----------



## jenf22

Anyone have any idea how the Norway or Baltic price will compare to a 7-night Med or Alaskan?  I'd really like to know if it's even going to be an option in 2015.  And if it is, I need to get those United cards opened now to try and get enough frequent flyer miles to cover the airfare!

I'm unbelievably excited about the idea of spending my birthday in the Norwegian fjords!!


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

jenf22 said:


> Anyone have any idea how the Norway or Baltic price will compare to a 7-night Med or Alaskan?  I'd really like to know if it's even going to be an option in 2015.  And if it is, I need to get those United cards opened now to try and get enough frequent flyer miles to cover the airfare!
> 
> I'm unbelievably excited about the idea of spending my birthday in the Norwegian fjords!!



Well one word "expensive."



If you look at the top of the board for 2014 prices for the Magic for 7 and 12 nights that will give you an idea per cat and per make up of your party.


----------



## AquaDame

K8T said:


> We have done the Baltics once before (not on DCL) and it was fantastic.



Would you mind telling me whom you sailed on...? I am psyched after looking at these ports, but am fairly certain we are going to have sticker shock.


----------



## jenf22

DISNEY FANTASY said:


> Well one word "expensive."
> 
> If you look at the top of the board for 2014 prices for the Magic for 7 and 12 nights that will give you an idea per cat and per make up of your party.



I guess that is my question - will a 7-night Norway be about what a 7-night Med is (or was on opening day) or will it be crazy-more?  I had a Med booked on opening day for summer 2014 and it was under $5K for 2 adults, 1 child in a 7A room.  We decided to cancel it and do the Southern instead.


----------



## Vidia2

So what are the excursions on Norway and Baltic cruises that children would be excited about?


----------



## luv2sleep

So I hope this does not mean that they will also NY. That would mean no ship out west. Sorry east coast people but the west has gotta have a ship at some point in the year!


----------



## JimmyJackJunior

Starting to think about an Alaska nine day to Sitka. Even though we have done Alaska before none of this is very interesting to me. I was really excited about the prospect of Instanbul. Maybe if their are back to back options in the Med. Otherwise maybe we will try Holland America or Celebrity.


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Vidia2 said:


> So what are the excursions on Norway and Baltic cruises that children would be excited about?



Baltic there were so many they had a Princess meet in St Petersburg at St Catherine's palace, which was great, Norway Oslo, Viking museum, the palaces are fantastic, the views great, Copenhagen is a walking town but there is a theme park that the magic kingdom is based on, DCL got early entry.

Note for St Petersburg you can't  just get off and go DIY you have to go on a DCL tour, or an official tour operator who gets you a tourist visa.


----------



## tajz90

DISNEY FANTASY said:


> Baltic there were so many they had a Princess meet in St Petersburg at St Catherine's palace, which was great, Norway Oslo, Viking museum, the palaces are fantastic, the views great, Copenhagen is a walking town but there is a theme park that the magic kingdom is based on, DCL got early entry.



We loved Tivoli Gardens.  Had a blast riding the rides.  Although we went on our own and not with the Disney excursion.  We saw a lot of DCL cruisers.


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

JimmyJackJunior said:


> Starting to think about an Alaska nine day to Sitka. Even though we have done Alaska before none of this is very interesting to me. I was really excited about the prospect of Instanbul. Maybe if their are back to back options in the Med. Otherwise maybe we will try Holland America or Celebrity.



Alaska is great I enjoyed it well worth it, they should be back there 2015 and 2016, 

Istanbul was an incorrect rumour it seems elsewhere.


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

tajz90 said:


> We loved Tivoli Gardens.  Had a blast riding the rides.  Although we went on our own and not with the Disney excursion.  We saw a lot of DCL cruisers.



Yes easy to get there but. DCL could get you in early to best the crowds.


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

luv2sleep said:


> So I hope this does not mean that they will also NY. That would mean no ship out west. Sorry east coast people but the west has gotta have a ship at some point in the year!



Wonder is going to Alaska.

I think speculation on East coast USA was incorrect.

Whilst it is unlikely the only " surprise" could be Dream moving off station as it's no longer tied to PC from 2015, but as Fantasy is clearly doing Eastern Caribbean  cruises then that's very unlikely.


----------



## tajz90

DISNEY FANTASY said:


> Yes easy to get there but. DCL could get you in early to best the crowds.



Yes, early was nice, but the crowds weren't bad anyway.  We saved more going on our own.  Def will go back if DCL sails the Baltic.


----------



## Cousin Orville

tajz90 said:


> We loved Tivoli Gardens.  Had a blast riding the rides.  Although we went on our own and not with the Disney excursion.  We saw a lot of DCL cruisers.



We did the Tivoli tour.  It was neat because they opened up for us about an hour early where we had the park to ourselves.


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

tajz90 said:


> Yes, early was nice, but the crowds weren't bad anyway.  We saved more going on our own.  Def will go back if DCL sails the Baltic.





Cousin Orville said:


> We did the Tivoli tour.  It was neat because they opened up for us about an hour early where we had the park to ourselves.



Yes agree, an old fashioned MK seems where Walt got the idea.


----------



## DahliaRW

fitnessmouse said:


> Wouldn't it be awesome if the transatlantic went up north with visit to Iceland and British Isles to Copenhagen?
> 
> Plus there probably will be a repo from north (copenhagen?) to barcelona.



Dh really wants to do some or Europe (at least London and Sweden and I want to do Coopenahgen).  We were going to do 2016, but if there is an eastbound transatlantic to either Dover or Copenhagen, we could move it a year.  I've been dying to do a transatlantic cruise since pretty much forever.  This could be PERFECT!  Ironically, we did not book a dummy cruise during our January sailing, as we thought there is no way we'll sail within 18 months...

Of course if they do the transatlantic like that AND a one way to/from Hawaii, we'll have to choose between....

ETA - IF there is a Frozen themed cruise, I don't know how I could NOT take DD, who is obsessed!


----------



## EmilieK

pillow said:


> Odd though that there are only 2 dates listed in Norway, and they are both in June.  It makes sense that they would alternate Norway and the Baltics (like in your maps), giving people the opportunity to do B2B.  But then what happens in July???  The Med is hot as hades in August - seems like they would do Med in June and then up to cooler locations in July/Aug.  Oh well - who knows.  Guess we'll see soon enough.
> 
> We're planning Alaska anyway.  Still fun to guess and speculate.
> 
> Jodie



Actually, I would arguably say that norway is at it's finest in june. I allways highly recomend it as the best time to travel here.


----------



## RhiannonCarter

patiently waiting for all 2015 dates


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

EmilieK said:


> Actually, I would arguably say that norway is at it's finest in june. I allways highly recomend it as the best time to travel here.



Agree they have planned it well, Commodore Tom of DCL knows when to sail in those waters at the best time, Fjords first then Baltic.


----------



## pillow

EmilieK said:


> Actually, I would arguably say that norway is at it's finest in june. I allways highly recomend it as the best time to travel here.



Really?  Why is that?  I have a friend planning a land trip to Norway.  I'll have to pass that along to her.

Jodie


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

pillow said:


> Really?  Why is that?  I have a friend planning a land trip to Norway.  I'll have to pass that along to her.
> 
> Jodie



The longest daylight hours for one.


----------



## ranidayz

Celestine said:


> Amazing what ports will tell you if you just ask.....Disney Magic is currently booked into The Port of Dover for the 10th July, 22nd July and the 3rd August....over to Andrew to work out the rest lol looks like at least two twelve night Baltic cruises and then probably onto Barcelona on the 3rd at a guess.



Port of Jamaica's page has been down for weeks     .


----------



## disneyfaninaz

June in Norway is like our spring in the US.  The weather is beautiful and the flowers are blooming.


----------



## tufbuf

So when are they releasing the dates?!?! Argh!!


----------



## disprincess4ever

Looks like DCL had confirmed Norway long before Frozen's popularity. According to the calendar of one of the Norwegian ports, Geirangerford, DCL confirmed their docking back in September.


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

disprincess4ever said:


> Looks like DCL had confirmed Norway long before Frozen's popularity. According to the calendar of one of the Norwegian ports, Geirangerford, DCL confirmed their docking back in September.



Two things:-

Yes they knew about North Sea cruises a long time back I have posted about them since August 2013. Going to the Baltic, same area so was a plan.

But,

Cruise lines make advance bookings all the time working out trips and these can and go get changed before they finally decide, so they have plan A B C and then cancel the ones they do not do.

Now I have been searching for the Magic in Europe for months nearly every night and got nothing. The interesting thing is them all coming up this week which implies they were recently firmed up.


----------



## eeyorefanuk

DISNEY FANTASY said:


> Two things:-
> 
> Yes they knew about North Sea cruises a long time back I have posted about them since August 2013. Going to the Baltic, same area so was a plan.
> 
> But,
> 
> Cruise lines make advance bookings all the time working out trips and these can and go get changed before they finally decide, so they have plan A B C and then cancel the ones they do not do.
> 
> Now I have been searching for the Magic in Europe for months nearly every night and got nothing. The interesting thing is them all coming up this week which implies they were recently firmed up.



Do you think there is no chance of hawaii?  If there is do you think one way or return


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

eeyorefanuk said:


> Do you think there is no chance of hawaii?  If there is do you think one way or return



I think there could well be a Hawaii run post Alaska in September.

However port bookings can be cancelled and on that run have appeared before and have not materalized in anything.


----------



## sandiedvc

I found a sample itinerary of a 7 night Baltic from Copenhagen

  Royal Caribbean (RCL) - RCL Legend of the Seas  
  7 Night Scandinavia And Russia Cruise  
 	 	 	Destination	 	Arrives	 	Departs	 
  	Day 1	  	Copenhagen	  	 	  	5:00 PM	  
  	Day 2	  	At Sea	  	 	  	 	  
  	Day 3	  	Tallinn	  	10:00 AM	  	5:30 PM	  
  	Day 4	  	St. Petersburg	  	7:00 AM	  	11:00 PM	  
  	Day 5	  	Helsinki	  	10:00 AM	  	5:00 PM	  
  	Day 6	  	Stockholm	  	7:30 AM	  	4:30 PM	  
  	Day 7	  	At Sea	  	 	  	 	  
  	Day 8	  	Copenhagen	  	8:00 AM	  	 	  


Looks like only one day in St Petersburg....  Is that enough time?


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

sandiedvc said:


> I found a sample itinerary of a 7 night Baltic from Copenhagen
> 
> Royal Caribbean (RCL) - RCL Legend of the Seas
> 7 Night Scandinavia And Russia Cruise
> Destination	 	Arrives	 	Departs
> Day 1	  	Copenhagen	  	 	  	5:00 PM
> Day 2	  	At Sea
> Day 3	  	Tallinn	  	10:00 AM	  	5:30 PM
> Day 4	  	St. Petersburg	  	7:00 AM	  	11:00 PM
> Day 5	  	Helsinki	  	10:00 AM	  	5:00 PM
> Day 6	  	Stockholm	  	7:30 AM	  	4:30 PM
> Day 7	  	At Sea
> Day 8	  	Copenhagen	  	8:00 AM
> 
> 
> Looks like only one day in St Petersburg....  Is that enough time?




Yes it looks like the one I posted before in this thread.





image by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


In 2010 with DCL we had an official arrival time of 12 noon day one and left 6pm day two,

We had private tours booked for those days and crammed a lot in.


We actually got off about 11.30 our guide was there, 

I would say you would be very limited on one day, it's worth it yes but it's either the Hermitage and city sightseeing, or the palaces. Can't do both on a DCL Tour


On an intensive private tour,


If You only have 1 day in St Petersburg, it is still possible to see the highlights of this magnificent city. This is a very intensive program covering all the major attractions of St Petersburg in just 1 day. Not a single minute of Your valuable time is wasted, everything is designed to help You enjoy all the marvels of the city. Get the unforgettable experience in:

One of the largest and most gorgeous museums in the world - the Hermitage
the jewel of St Petersburg suburbs – the luxurious Catherine’s Palace and the legendary Amber Room
The brilliance of Peterhoff – “Russian Versailles”
Saviour on the Spilt Blood and many others.


MODERATE TOUR – THE CRÈME OF THE CROP



You understand quite well that it is impossible to see everything in just one day. This tour is designed specially for You – it is the combination of the very best sites and attractions of St Peterburg! You see the most important things, such as:

One of the largest and most gorgeous museums in the world - the Hermitage
The brilliance of Peterhoff – “Russian Versailles”
Saviour on the Spilt Blood and monumental St Isaac’s Cathedral
many others.


----------



## Ptwolfman

Am I reading the speculations correctly that there won't be a Venice/Greece/Turkey itinerary in 2015?


----------



## sandiedvc

Here is a 7 day trip from Copenhagen to Norway.....

  Royal Caribbean (RCL) - RCL Legend of the Seas  
  7 Night Norwegian Fjords Cruise  
 	 	 	Destination	 	Arrives	 	Departs	 
  	Day 1	  	Copenhagen	  	 	  	5:00 PM	  
  	Day 2	  	At Sea	  	 	  	 	  
  	Day 3	  	Flam	  	8:00 AM	  	6:00 PM	  
  	Day 4	  	Geiranger	  	12:30 PM	  	9:00 PM	  
  	Day 5	  	Alesund	  	7:00 AM	  	5:00 PM	  
  	Day 6	  	Bergen	  	7:00 AM	  	5:00 PM	  
  	Day 7	  	At Sea	  	 	  	 	  
  	Day 8	  	Copenhagen	  	7:00 AM	  	 	  


So if the Magic is to be in Geiranger on 6/10, then I think they would be leaving Copenhagen on Sunday, June 7 with another departure to Norway on June 21.


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Ptwolfman said:


> Am I reading the speculations correctly that there won't be a Venice/Greece/Turkey itinerary in 2015?



That would appear to be the case.


----------



## PlaneJoy1

Ptwolfman said:


> Am I reading the speculations correctly that there won't be a Venice/Greece/Turkey itinerary in 2015?



That would really stink if that's the case.  We would definitely be looking at another cruise line for the med. if I couldn't convince my DD to do a western carib. instead.  I know A LOT of people want the Baltics but honestly we aren't interested in that itinerary at this time.


----------



## Ptwolfman

That could change things for us. Does anyone have a rough itinerary of the Baltics cruise that was in 2010? Sorry if it's already been mentioned in this thread.


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

PS

If anyone is interested in the making of Frozen.



http://www.smosh.com/smosh-pit/links/hilarious-making-frozen-video


----------



## sandiedvc

Disney Fantasy-- Thanks for the insights into St Petersburg.  One of those intensive tours might be just what we would like.

Now, I need to start talking DH into it.  Luckily, the first 7 day Baltic may fall right over a BIG milestone birthday for him...


----------



## tajz90

One day in St Petersburg would be sad.  It's such a magnificent place.  I really hope DCL offers longer cruises for the Baltics.  Looking forward to hearing the release since our last cruise.  Hoping it materializes.


----------



## EmilieK

pillow said:


> Really?  Why is that?  I have a friend planning a land trip to Norway.  I'll have to pass that along to her.
> 
> Jodie



Couse in my oppinion the weather is always quite good, july tends to be a lot more rainy. (But this is just based on memories of my own summers and might always be wrong)
The daylight hours are really long at this point and in norway we still have spring in early june. So in the Gerianger fjord the apple trees will be blossoming.
That is a major fruit tree growing area.
Oh, and the norwegian school holdiday starts in the end of june so theres that.


----------



## wdwwishes

This is all such exciting news.  Seeing that so much info is out and about, true or not, let's hope DCL will release soon!!!


----------



## wallawallakids

DISNEY FANTASY said:


> PS
> 
> If anyone is interested in the making of Frozen.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.smosh.com/smosh-pit/links/hilarious-making-frozen-video



  That is awesome.  Thanks.


----------



## Four Swampers

DISNEY FANTASY said:


> PS
> 
> If anyone is interested in the making of Frozen.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.smosh.com/smosh-pit/links/hilarious-making-frozen-video



I find your post both off-topic and awesome.    Thanks!  Did you catch the John Lassiter cameo?


----------



## ImprovGal

sandiedvc said:


> Here is a 7 day trip from Copenhagen to Norway.....
> 
> Royal Caribbean (RCL) - RCL Legend of the Seas
> 7 Night Norwegian Fjords Cruise
> Destination	 	Arrives	 	Departs
> Day 1	  	Copenhagen	  	 	  	5:00 PM
> Day 2	  	At Sea
> Day 3	  	Flam	  	8:00 AM	  	6:00 PM
> Day 4	  	Geiranger	  	12:30 PM	  	9:00 PM
> Day 5	  	Alesund	  	7:00 AM	  	5:00 PM
> Day 6	  	Bergen	  	7:00 AM	  	5:00 PM
> Day 7	  	At Sea
> Day 8	  	Copenhagen	  	7:00 AM
> 
> 
> So if the Magic is to be in Geiranger on 6/10, then I think they would be leaving Copenhagen on Sunday, June 7 with another departure to Norway on June 21.



Even if they leave on Saturday, June 6 they could still be at Geiranger on the 10th.

Bergen, Olden, Flam or Alesund could be visited on days 3 and 4 if that's the case, with Geiranger on Day 5 and then Bergen or Flam (if not visited earlier) on Day 6.


----------



## Douvres Family

PlaneJoy1 said:


> That would really stink if that's the case.  We would definitely be looking at another cruise line for the med. if I couldn't convince my DD to do a western carib. instead.  I know A LOT of people want the Baltics but honestly we aren't interested in that itinerary at this time.



I agree...DS was looking towards a Hawaiian cruise...well, maybe we'll do another Caribbean...


----------



## Holly Quinlan

Should we expect to see a huge price jump to go along with the Cruise Critic reviews?


----------



## DL1957

tajz90 said:


> One day in St Petersburg would be sad.  It's such a magnificent place.  I really hope DCL offers longer cruises for the Baltics.  Looking forward to hearing the release since our last cruise.  Hoping it materializes.



I could be wrong on this one but when we did the Baltic in 2010 we were told that all cruise lines are required to spend overnight in St Petersburg or they do not get into the port.  Also their port fees are higher than everyone else. Beautiful city.


----------



## tajz90

DL1957 said:


> I could be wrong on this one but when we did the Baltic in 2010 we were told that all cruise lines are required to spend overnight in St Petersburg or they do not get into the port.  Also their port fees are higher than everyone else. Beautiful city.



I thought I'd heard that also, but couldn't remember.  We enjoyed St Petersburg so much.  It was out favorite port along with Estonia.  The honey beer is amazing!


----------



## JoyB-UK

DL1957 said:


> I could be wrong on this one but when we did the Baltic in 2010 we were told that all cruise lines are required to spend overnight in St Petersburg or they do not get into the port.  Also their port fees are higher than everyone else. Beautiful city.



I did St Petersburg in 2012 and it was just a one day stop so it can be done.  Personally I didn't like it so it was long enough.  If we did the Baltics again I would just stay onboard there.


----------



## michellekcm

Cousin Orville said:


> We did the 2010 Baltic as well.  The Catherine's Palace Ball was by far the best port adventure that I've been on and IMO the best that's ever been offered on any of their European cruises.  Pure Disney Magic.



I wonder if they'd do that if it was only a 1 day stay rather than an overnight.


----------



## Cousin Orville

michellekcm said:


> I wonder if they'd do that if it was only a 1 day stay rather than an overnight.



I don't think that would be possible as it was an evening event after the palace closed to the public.  

Here's a video (part of a DCL Baltic review) from CuiseCritic.  They discuss the ball half way through.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4_0hAz5Yh_4

Just to make it easy, here's the rest:

Day 1: (Dover)          http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X9w4EbqM0pQ
Day 2: (Sea)              http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q1h6GZ5OBKY
Day 3: (Oslo)            http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w2fBbpvAwCo
Day 4: (Copenhagen) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fge5Jtl3qf4
Day 5: (Berlin)           http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P9ulW0ysEYo
Day 6: (Sea)              http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0L-DvWOdXv0
Day 7&8: (St Petersburg) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4_0hAz5Yh_4
Day 9: (Helsinki)        http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xkT4Sezz46o
Day 10: (Stockholm)  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k08EIsSRIAk
Final Recap:               http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PPovF_o-KeM


----------



## sweetlovin'

Cousin Orville said:


> I don't think that would be possible as it was an evening event after the palace closed to the public.
> 
> Here's a video (part of a DCL Baltic review) from CuiseCritic.  They discuss the ball half way through.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4_0hAz5Yh_4
> 
> Just to make it easy, here's the rest:
> 
> Day 1: (Dover)          http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X9w4EbqM0pQ
> Day 2: (Sea)              http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q1h6GZ5OBKY
> Day 3: (Oslo)            http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w2fBbpvAwCo
> Day 4: (Copenhagen) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fge5Jtl3qf4
> Day 5: (Berlin)           http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P9ulW0ysEYo
> Day 6: (Sea)              http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0L-DvWOdXv0
> Day 7&8: (St Petersburg) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4_0hAz5Yh_4
> Day 9: (Helsinki)        http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xkT4Sezz46o
> Day 10: (Stockholm)  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k08EIsSRIAk
> Final Recap:               http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PPovF_o-KeM



Thank you for sharing this!! My kids would love St Petersburg and Helsinki.  Amazing!!!


----------



## sandiedvc

michellekcm said:


> I wonder if they'd do that if it was only a 1 day stay rather than an overnight.



I think it might be possible. Depends on when Disney leaves St Petersburg.  

I read on a blog that the last time they did the Royal Ball at Catherine's Palace, they were back on board by 10:15p.  

RCI ship this year is leaving St Petersburg at 11pm. So the excursion COULD be fit in if the Magic leaves at a similar time.

However, that would make for a REALLY long, almost impossibly long, day of touring, especially for children.   I don't know if they might offer a short city tour in the morning, nap in the afternoon, and then the Ball at night?

I guess it depends on how many people Disney thinks would book the Ball.


----------



## llqool

sandiedvc said:


> I think it might be possible. Depends on when Disney leaves St Petersburg.



lol...I think we have now all, at this point, decided that DCL *will* in fact cruise the Baltic, it's just ironing out the details.  

Although I am a little bit bothered by the thought of a purely Norway itinerary flip flopping with the Baltics (and then the Med thrown in at the end).  It would be difficult to decide, but I think I would have to choose the Baltics, because you cover more territory so to speak.  In 2010, didn't they switch off Tallinn with Helsinki instead of doing both on the same cruise?


----------



## ranidayz

Anyone have any thoughts about Jamaica?


----------



## wallawallakids

Cousin Orville said:


> I don't think that would be possible as it was an evening event after the palace closed to the public.
> 
> Here's a video (part of a DCL Baltic review) from CuiseCritic.  They discuss the ball half way through.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4_0hAz5Yh_4
> 
> Just to make it easy, here's the rest:
> 
> Day 1: (Dover)          http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X9w4EbqM0pQ
> Day 2: (Sea)              http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q1h6GZ5OBKY
> Day 3: (Oslo)            http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w2fBbpvAwCo
> Day 4: (Copenhagen) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fge5Jtl3qf4
> Day 5: (Berlin)           http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P9ulW0ysEYo
> Day 6: (Sea)              http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0L-DvWOdXv0
> Day 7&8: (St Petersburg) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4_0hAz5Yh_4
> Day 9: (Helsinki)        http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xkT4Sezz46o
> Day 10: (Stockholm)  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k08EIsSRIAk
> Final Recap:               http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PPovF_o-KeM



Thank you for sharing this.


----------



## tajz90

llqool said:


> lol...I think we have now all, at this point, decided that DCL *will* in fact cruise the Baltic, it's just ironing out the details.
> 
> Although I am a little bit bothered by the thought of a purely Norway itinerary flip flopping with the Baltics (and then the Med thrown in at the end).  It would be difficult to decide, but I think I would have to choose the Baltics, because you cover more territory so to speak.  In 2010, didn't they switch off Tallinn with Helsinki instead of doing both on the same cruise?



Yes, they alternated.


----------



## Zeppelin

ranidayz said:


> Anyone have any thoughts about Jamaica?



yes- i went to Hedonism when i was single- lotta fun....


----------



## Tink1987

llqool said:


> lol...I think we have now all, at this point, decided that DCL *will* in fact cruise the Baltic, it's just ironing out the details.
> 
> Although I am a little bit bothered by the thought of a purely Norway itinerary flip flopping with the Baltics (and then the Med thrown in at the end).  It would be difficult to decide, but I think I would have to choose the Baltics, because you cover more territory so to speak.  In 2010, didn't they switch off Tallinn with Helsinki instead of doing both on the same cruise?



I'll be honest if they switched Tallinn for Helsinki, it would be enough for us not too book the entire cruise....


----------



## wallawallakids

Wow.  There are seem to be a lot of great choices for 2015.  Now I just need to decide on one!    Wanted to go to the Med, but now leaning more towards the Baltics or Norway.  How to decide on which one when they both sound amazing?  Might have to start playing megabucks.


----------



## gotomu212

Tink1987 said:


> I'll be honest if they switched Tallinn for Helsinki, it would be enough for us not too book the entire cruise....



Just curious as to why?  We did Tallinn in 2010 and got off the ship expecting the worst (I know we're horrible but it was former Eastern Europe bloc country- we were expecting dark alleys, secret mafia hits, one wrong turn and you end up never seen again). Instead it was unbelievably charming,  beautiful and open. We had booked a DCL excursion with the need for extreme safety and ended up leaving halfway through the walking tour because we wanted to explore and felt very comfortable (we had a 2 year old and my 60 ish mother with us too). 

I know there is a dark side to Estonia, like every major city, but the tourist spots appeared safer than a lot of the Carribbean ports.  It's one of our favorite ports of all time. 

I was just curious though as everyone has different impressions and maybe a sword was hanging over our heads unknowingly.


----------



## sweetlovin'

gotomu212 said:


> Just curious as to why?  We did Tallinn in 2010 and got off the ship expecting the worst (I know we're horrible but it was former Eastern Europe bloc country- we were expecting dark alleys, secret mafia hits, one wrong turn and you end up never seen again). Instead it was unbelievably charming,  beautiful and open. We had booked a DCL excursion with the need for extreme safety and ended up leaving halfway through the walking tour because we wanted to explore and felt very comfortable (we had a 2 year old and my 60 ish mother with us too).
> 
> I know there is a dark side to Estonia, like every major city, but the tourist spots appeared safer than a lot of the Carribbean ports.  It's one of our favorite ports of all time.
> 
> I was just curious though as everyone has different impressions and maybe a sword was hanging over our heads unknowingly.




 Thanks to Calfan's videos I have a couple of child that is dying to see Santa's summer home.


----------



## klepton

I'm curious if anyone knows, but I was looking at an RCCL Nordic cruise that included a sea day cruising the arctic circle.  Is that pretty typical of nordic cruises?  Does snyone know the likelihood that DCL would do this is well?


----------



## AquaDame

I wish, purely selfishly, that they were cruising a ever so much later as well since we were planning on finally going to Oktoberfest in Munich in 2015. Even if we hit up the last cruise they do that year 11 days between disembarking and getting to Munich is too long to wait! Oh, if only there was ONE MORE WEEK!  And it was somehow that Norway Fjords one of course...


----------



## Tink1987

gotomu212 said:


> Just curious as to why?  We did Tallinn in 2010 and got off the ship expecting the worst (I know we're horrible but it was former Eastern Europe bloc country- we were expecting dark alleys, secret mafia hits, one wrong turn and you end up never seen again). Instead it was unbelievably charming,  beautiful and open. We had booked a DCL excursion with the need for extreme safety and ended up leaving halfway through the walking tour because we wanted to explore and felt very comfortable (we had a 2 year old and my 60 ish mother with us too).  I know there is a dark side to Estonia, like every major city, but the tourist spots appeared safer than a lot of the Carribbean ports.  It's one of our favorite ports of all time.  I was just curious though as everyone has different impressions and maybe a sword was hanging over our heads unknowingly.



Sorry I actually meant if the ship went to Helsinki not Tallinn. From the UK I can fly to Helsinki cheaply on frequent services, not so much to Tallinn. I am excited to see Tallinn exactly for the reasons you described  so much so that I would consider not booking a DCL cruise I have been praying for and going with another line if they didn't go to Tallinn


----------



## woody73

gotomu212 said:


> . . . We did Tallinn in 2010
> . . . it was unbelievably charming,  beautiful and open.
> . . . It's one of our favorite ports of all time.





Tink1987 said:


> . . . I am excited to see Tallinn exactly for the reasons you described


We visited Tallinn in 2010 and were delighted with it's charming character.  We explored on our own and felt safe the entire time.  

It was such a contrast from St Petersburg (where tours are mandatory, and our guide pointed out pickpockets.  The pickpockets "worked" the busy tourist sites by walking up right behind tour groups as if to listen in.)

Woody


----------



## denise

When we did the Baltic in 2010 St. Petersburg was a favorite stop. Two days was not enough. Another Diser and I hired a private guide for the two days. We gave them a list of what we wanted to see and we saw it all!!! The most beautiful weather too.
On our return I was taking a photography class and my teacher asked if I had photoshopped the blue skies in my photos...lol...I had not..She said she had been to all the same places and never saw a blue sky..

The time in Sweden was TOO short. Wish we had more time there...

Berlin was indeed an adventure with the train not being able to pick us up and about 500+ arriving to the ship 2-3+ hours late!!!

So looking forward to the announcement about Europe but also hoping for Hawaii in the mix somewhere!!


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

denise said:


> When we did the Baltic in 2010 St. Petersburg was a favorite stop. Two days was not enough. Another Diser and I hired a private guide for the two days. We gave them a list of what we wanted to see and we saw it all!!! The most beautiful weather too.
> On our return I was taking a photography class and my teacher asked if I had photoshopped the blue skies in my photos...lol...I had not..She said she had been to all the same places and never saw a blue sky..
> 
> The time in Sweden was TOO short. Wish we had more time there...
> 
> Berlin was indeed an adventure with the train not being able to pick us up and about 500+ arriving to the ship 2-3+ hours late!!!
> 
> So looking forward to the announcement about Europe but also hoping for Hawaii in the mix somewhere!!






I also enjoyed St Petersburg a great stop we out do much in on two days and we went with private guides, as well as the Hermitage and the palaces we went on the hydrofoil, we went shopping and we went on their underground railway.


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

gotomu212 said:


> Just curious as to why?  We did Tallinn in 2010 and got off the ship expecting the worst (I know we're horrible but it was former Eastern Europe bloc country- we were expecting dark alleys, secret mafia hits, one wrong turn and you end up never seen again). Instead it was unbelievably charming,  beautiful and open. We had booked a DCL excursion with the need for extreme safety and ended up leaving halfway through the walking tour because we wanted to explore and felt very comfortable (we had a 2 year old and my 60 ish mother with us too).
> 
> I know there is a dark side to Estonia, like every major city, but the tourist spots appeared safer than a lot of the Carribbean ports.  It's one of our favorite ports of all time.
> 
> I was just curious though as everyone has different impressions and maybe a sword was hanging over our heads unknowingly.



I also loved Tallinn we went around the town with a DCL CM and had a great time, this was a great port of call.


----------



## JoyB-UK

woody73 said:


> We visited Tallinn in 2010 and were delighted with it's charming character.  We explored on our own and felt safe the entire time.
> 
> It was such a contrast from St Petersburg (where tours are mandatory, and our guide pointed out pickpockets.  The pickpockets "worked" the busy tourist sites by walking up right behind tour groups as if to listen in.)
> 
> Woody



It was the same for us with St Petersburg, we never felt comfortable, it wasn't very welcoming and despite the guide going on about being careful about pickpockets two people had there wallets stolen.


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

JoyB-UK said:


> It was the same for us with St Petersburg, we never felt comfortable, it wasn't very welcoming and despite the guide going on about being careful about pickpockets two people had there wallets stolen.



I think that's why it's better for a private tour four of us with a guide close by so less chance of any issue, more fast moving and less of a target and the pickpockets most likely know we have a Russian with us.


----------



## denise

we never felt unsafe in any of the ports...St. Petersburg was perfect...we went to the museums as most did but we were able to specify what we wanted.
Being Greek Orthodox we wanted to see Orthodox Churches. I could have had many more hours in each church we visited. It seemed by the time I came back down to earth after entering and taking it all in and started taking pictures it was time to leave...

The only time we have ever felt uncomfortable was in Barcelona when we witnessed a purse snatch. It was so quick and sly we didn't see it happen only the local girl freaking out when her purse was gone. The snatcher walked by 10 of us seated for lunch too....we were always warned not to let our bags or purses hang from chairs or sit on the floor....always keep them in your lap...that along made us very uncomfortable..always on the outlook for the bad guy!


----------



## wilma-bride

I know that nobody knows for definite but do you think there will be a chance that DCL will do more Panama Canal cruises in 2015?  DH and I are desperate to do it but this year's dates just don't work for us.


----------



## woody73

DISNEY FANTASY said:


> I think that's why it's better for a private tour four of us with a guide close by . . .


I agree.  Our private tour guide watched over us like a hawk.



denise said:


> . . . St. Petersburg was perfect...we went to the museums as most did but we were able to specify what we wanted.


We also requested specific additional sites, and visited all of them along with the main sites.  Our guide even added additional experiences that she thought we might like, like visiting an Orthodox Church to see a service in progress.



denise said:


> . . . The only time we have ever felt uncomfortable was in Barcelona when we witnessed a purse snatch. It was so quick and sly we didn't see it happen only the local girl freaking out when her purse was gone . . .


Scary!  In Paris, we witnessed a purse snatching in a Metro station.  Now that will get your heart racing.

Woody


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

wilma-bride said:


> I know that nobody knows for definite but do you think there will be a chance that DCL will do more Panama Canal cruises in 2015?  DH and I are desperate to do it but this year's dates just don't work for us.



As the Wonder should be going to Alaska hopefully yes one each way.


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

woody73 said:


> I agree.  Our private tour guide watched over us like a hawk.
> 
> 
> We also requested specific additional sites, and visited all of them along with the main sites.  Our guide even added additional experiences that she thought we might like, like visiting an Orthodox Church to see a service in progress.
> 
> 
> Scary!  In Paris, we witnessed a purse snatching in a Metro station.  Now that will get your heart racing.
> 
> Woody




Yes whilst unplanned she took us to a local church as well as the big ones and we turned up as a Wedding came out.


----------



## ksloane

wilma-bride said:


> I know that nobody knows for definite but do you think there will be a chance that DCL will do more Panama Canal cruises in 2015?  DH and I are desperate to do it but this year's dates just don't work for us.



That's my dream cruise....just have to wait until I retire as they are always during the school year.


----------



## woody73

DISNEY FANTASY said:


> Yes whilst unplanned she took us to a local church as well as the big ones and we turned up as a Wedding came out.


I would have loved to have seen that.

Woody


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

woody73 said:


> I would have loved to have seen that.
> 
> Woody



It was good rice throwing and lots of people there we were just directly on time, wasn't planned she added it at the last moment as we were always prompt everywhere.


----------



## woody73

DISNEY FANTASY said:


> It was good rice throwing and lots of people there we were just directly on time, wasn't planned she added it at the last moment as we were always prompt everywhere.


Brilliant!

Woody


----------



## 100AcreWood

I'm waiting for Fall 2015 dates too.  I have a question though.  We're sailing this October.  If I book a cruise on opening day, but the 10% off is actually a better deal can I book onboard and cancel the first one I booked when I get home?  I would think it would be cheaper opening day but I'm not sure?


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

100AcreWood said:


> I'm waiting for Fall 2015 dates too.  I have a question though.  We're sailing this October.  If I book a cruise on opening day, but the 10% off is actually a better deal can I book onboard and cancel the first one I booked when I get home?  I would think it would be cheaper opening day but I'm not sure?



If I read you correctly, book on opening day, go on ship, if cheaper on the cruise cancel and get deposit back, can't do for concierge.


----------



## sweetlovin'

100AcreWood said:


> I'm waiting for Fall 2015 dates too.  I have a question though.  We're sailing this October.  If I book a cruise on opening day, but the 10% off is actually a better deal can I book onboard and cancel the first one I booked when I get home?  I would think it would be cheaper opening day but I'm not sure?



YES!  It might be cheaper on board.  The fall rates (depending on the cruise) do not jump as fast as the spring break and summer cruises.  I would definitely reshop on board to see if the 10% is a better deal. 

 As Disney Fantasy said, as long as it isn't concierge.  No 10% discount is given on board for concierge.


----------



## gotomu212

Tink1987 said:


> Sorry I actually meant if the ship went to Helsinki not Tallinn. From the UK I can fly to Helsinki cheaply on frequent services, not so much to Tallinn. I am excited to see Tallinn exactly for the reasons you described  so much so that I would consider not booking a DCL cruise I have been praying for and going with another line if they didn't go to Tallinn



Gotcha   it's the city we talk about the most when people ask us what are most unexpected travel "discovery" was so I was curious about why some people weren't too keen on it. 

To echo others St. Petersberg did make us more on edge. I would love to go again, and we saw some amazing things (plus being born during the Cold War it's kinda cool to say you've gone to Russia now- I'm a dork though) but is wasn't as welcoming and we did really have to mind the pickpockets.


----------



## 100AcreWood

DISNEY FANTASY said:


> If I read you correctly, book on opening day, go on ship, if cheaper on the cruise cancel and get deposit back, can't do for concierge.



Thank you guys!  We definitely can't afford concierge so not a problem.


----------



## Toniann966

So for those of us who will be sailing from the eastcoast next summer, looks like we will only have the larger ships to choose from.


----------



## Case1096

Toniann966 said:


> So for those of us who will be sailing from the eastcoast next summer, looks like we will only have the larger ships to choose from.



That is normally the case with Disney over the Summer.  The Magic goes to Europe and the Wonder to Alaska.


----------



## geoffrey

JoyB-UK said:


> http://www.stranda-hamnevesen.no/GeirangerfjordenCPGD2015



Looks like someone is not happy with the folks in Geirangerfjord.
The Magic is no longer listed, but has been replaced with a ship called "TBC". strange name for a ship


----------



## Case1096

geoffrey said:


> Looks like someone is not happy with the folks in Geirangerfjord.
> The Magic is no longer listed, but has been replaced with a ship called "TBC". strange name for a ship



Same thing happened when Honolulu recently listed the Wonder!  I think someone said a while back that Disney does not read these boards, but this just proves they do!


----------



## JimmyJackJunior

A TBC that can carry  2,834 people to be exact. Wonder what it could be?


----------



## ThereYouSeeHer

michellekcm said:


> On a side note, how long until the words Disney Magic disappear from that port schedule to be replaced with something not quite so descriptive?





ThereYouSeeHer said:


> I'm surprised it hasn't happened already!





DISNEY FANTASY said:


> They do not read these boards that often, it will take someone viewing here to call them.





geoffrey said:


> The Magic is no longer listed, but has been replaced with a ship called "TBC". strange name for a ship





Case1096 said:


> I think someone said a while back that Disney does not read these boards, but this just proves they do!


I know, Disney totally stalks these boards!  It's interesting it was removed, though.  With all the recent discoveries, it seemed like we were close to a release (like March 4th).  But, if Disney is still feeling the need to erase their trail, it might signal we are a ways off from any announcements.


----------



## Ptwolfman

TBC - To Be Confirmed?


----------



## woody73

ThereYouSeeHer said:


> I know, Disney totally stalks these boards!  It's interesting it was removed, though.  With all the recent discoveries, it seemed like we were close to a release (like March 4th).  But, if Disney is still feeling the need to erase their trail, it might signal we are a ways off from any announcements.


I have a theory about DCL release dates.  

Over the last 10 years that I have cruised with DCL, they opened bookings for new sailings without any announcement.  This creates a buying frenzy, especially for any new itineraries.  For example, the day the first Panama Canal cruises went on sale, the prices went up as I was on hold with my TA.  I happily booked, thinking I got a better deal than those after me.

By contrast, many other cruise lines announce their release dates in advance.  That enables one to research itineraries and compare prices.

For Disney cruises, there is so much pent up demand that many people -- myself included -- book right away without regard for price.  DCL is a master at this, and from a business standpoint, I applaud them.

Woody


----------



## rab1022

ThereYouSeeHer said:


> I know, Disney totally stalks these boards!  It's interesting it was removed, though.  With all the recent discoveries, it seemed like we were close to a release (like March 4th).  But, if Disney is still feeling the need to erase their trail, it might signal we are a ways off from any announcements.



Are the release dates typically on Tuesdays?  Where did the potential March 4th come from?


----------



## Ofinn

Dose anybody know what the Magic and Wonder will be doing next Fall?


----------



## Silverfox97

DISNEY FANTASY said:


> Just to confirm it was on cruise critic, and then here by me and then another forum. Wasn't there when we discussed it last night.



He doesn't troll internet sites. He prides himself on posting facts that can be backed up. He'd rather be accurate than first, which gives him credibility. He has and gets a ton of information, but often never posts it. He never ever ever ever copies anyone. 

Please just stop commenting about him. I know you don't like us or the blog so just ignore us and comments made about us.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## Silverfox97

geoffrey said:


> Looks like someone is not happy with the folks in Geirangerfjord. The Magic is no longer listed, but has been replaced with a ship called "TBC". strange name for a ship



DCL definitely reads the boards and Scott's blog - we have proof  I love it when they take the ships off of the port calendars 

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## Silverfox97

ThereYouSeeHer said:


> I know, Disney totally stalks these boards!  It's interesting it was removed, though.  With all the recent discoveries, it seemed like we were close to a release (like March 4th).  But, if Disney is still feeling the need to erase their trail, it might signal we are a ways off from any announcements.



The release will be later than March 4th.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## Bear3412

Silverfox97 said:


> The release will be later than March 4th....



It will be after March 10th IIRC.


----------



## Silverfox97

Bear3412 said:


> It will be after March 10th IIRC.



Yep. Later than that even. 

They will come out in March tho.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## Ptwolfman

YAY! March!


----------



## Bear3412

Ptwolfman said:


> YAY! March!



Don't count on it. IMO.


----------



## Ptwolfman

Oh. With my luck, it'll be April 12-19 as I will be on vacation


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

ThereYouSeeHer said:


> I know, Disney totally stalks these boards!  It's interesting it was removed, though.  With all the recent discoveries, it seemed like we were close to a release (like March 4th).  But, if Disney is still feeling the need to erase their trail, it might signal we are a ways off from any announcements.



All it needs is one person who reads this to call DCL -and ask them, they will say where they got that information from, they can't employ people just to read all the posts all the time.


----------



## heatherbelle

Silverfox97 said:


> Yep. Later than that even.
> 
> They will come out in March tho.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



So it looks like they will be out after everyone else has released theirs.  Princess start next week and Celeb the week after.  Lots of ships sailing the Med/Baltics next year.


----------



## Melcatfish

heatherbelle said:


> So it looks like they will be out after everyone else has released theirs.  Princess start next week and Celeb the week after.  Lots of ships sailing the Med/Baltics next year.



I hope that makes Disney a little more realistic on the pricing then! In 2010 rates for an inside started at $3649! I know things usually go up over time but there was a LOT of sticker shock on those cruises. A 12 night med this year started at $2388. I know the Baltics are expensive but $1261 difference seems an awful lot of difference.

Mel
x


----------



## disdell555

03/20/14


----------



## Silverfox97

DISNEY FANTASY said:


> All it needs is one person who reads this to call DCL -and ask them, they will say where they got that information from, they can't employ people just to read all the posts all the time.



I can't say how we know, but I can 100% firmly say that the DO read the blog (and back when I used to listen to the Podcast, Pete knew they read the DIS boards). It's not one person  at Disney specifically; several people check. They do not wait for one person to call (although that happens too).   

I can say it implicitly without a shadow of a doubt.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## Silverfox97

Melcatfish said:


> I hope that makes Disney a little more realistic on the pricing then! In 2010 rates for an inside started at $3649! I know things usually go up over time but there was a LOT of sticker shock on those cruises. A 12 night med this year started at $2388. I know the Baltics are expensive but $1261 difference seems an awful lot of difference.  Mel x



Oh they will be $$$$$. I'd love to do the Fjords, but Scott has his heart on Alaska......

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## ThereYouSeeHer

rab1022 said:


> Are the release dates typically on Tuesdays?  Where did the potential March 4th come from?


Yes.  Generally, itineraries are announced on Tuesday, gold and platinum members can book on Wednesday, and then bookings open to the general public on Thursday.  Disney can throw a curveball at us, but that is the expected timeframe.


----------



## pillow

Silverfox97 said:


> Oh they will be $$$$$. I'd love to do the Fjords, but Scott has his heart on Alaska......
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



Us too!  What month are you planning to go?  I looked at a few Norwegian fjords videos.  The scenery is gorgeous!  But, when I look at pictures of the Tracy Arm day on the Wonder, it blows me away.  Plus flights will be so much cheaper versus flying to Europe.  I think we're firm on Alaska.  Still not sure whether it will be RCCL or DCL.  Maybe we'll see you there!

Jodie


----------



## COASTIEandMATE

pillow said:


> Us too!  What month are you planning to go?  I looked at a few Norwegian fjords videos.  The scenery is gorgeous!  But, when I look at pictures of the Tracy Arm day on the Wonder, it blows me away.  Plus flights will be so much cheaper versus flying to Europe.  I think we're firm on Alaska.  Still not sure whether it will be RCCL or DCL.  Maybe we'll see you there!
> 
> Jodie


I hope you choose DCL and the Wonder! The Outlook has floor to ceiling glass windows so you can enjoy the beauty of Alaska with your latte!! Everyone is on deck 10 on Tracy Arm day, even Koda and Kenai and Mickey in his yellow slicker and Minnie in her fur parka and Donald in his red plaid lumberjack shirt!!! We have done Alaska twice and just loved it, Aloha, Karen and Ron


----------



## DisneyOHFan

Silverfox97 said:


> I can't say how we know, but I can 100% firmly say that the DO read the blog (and back when I used to listen to the Podcast, Pete knew they read the DIS boards). It's not one person  at Disney specifically; several people check. They do not wait for one person to call (although that happens too).
> 
> I can say it implicitly without a shadow of a doubt.



I second that.  We have been told by many CM's at land and at sea that they read the boards frequently to get a sense of what people are talking about.  What better place than here.


----------



## IBelieveInTheMagic

COASTIEandMATE said:


> I hope you choose DCL and the Wonder! The Outlook has floor to ceiling glass windows so you can enjoy the beauty of Alaska with your latte!! Everyone is on deck 10 on Tracy Arm day, even Koda and Kenai and Mickey in his yellow slicker and Minnie in her fur parka and Donald in his red plaid lumberjack shirt!!! We have done Alaska twice and just loved it, Aloha, Karen and Ron



Yeah Jodie!!  Perfect advice   Just kidding but I do agree with COASTIEandMATE as you know!

Cmon DCL - some of us are going to be "certifiable" soon, very soon! 

Heather


----------



## Silverfox97

DisneyOHFan said:


> I second that.  We have been told by many CM's at land and at sea that they read the boards frequently to get a sense of what people are talking about.  What better place than here.



And there are ways of tracking who visits your website and who the email subscribers are 

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## Silverfox97

pillow said:


> Us too!  What month are you planning to go?  I looked at a few Norwegian fjords videos.  The scenery is gorgeous!  But, when I look at pictures of the Tracy Arm day on the Wonder, it blows me away.  Plus flights will be so much cheaper versus flying to Europe.  I think we're firm on Alaska.  Still not sure whether it will be RCCL or DCL.  Maybe we'll see you there!  Jodie



Mid-June 2015.  Yay!!!

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## disprincess4ever

What someone else said earlier is very true, this is most likely a marketing strategy. While it could be that they're finalizing up schedules and little details, I think they're just trying to build up the hype. Since it sounds like the dates will be released in mid to late March, that means we will have been waiting since the second week of February, about 5 weeks or so. All that waiting period just makes us more anxious and excited for the release dates. Once the dates are released, it's more likely that people will jump on bookings than wait and compare prices with other lines.


----------



## KJET54

I am booked on the Magic in April of this year. I am a gold castaway cay member. If I book a cruise on opening day for 2015 to Norway or Alaska can I rebook it on the cruise in April to get the discount?


----------



## Jerseymomof2

Case1096 said:


> That is normally the case with Disney over the Summer.  The Magic goes to Europe and the Wonder to Alaska.




Darn! I was really hoping that the Magic would come back to NYC like it did in 2012


----------



## DisneyOHFan

KJET54 said:


> I am booked on the Magic in April of this year. I am a gold castaway cay member. If I book a cruise on opening day for 2015 to Norway or Alaska can I rebook it on the cruise in April to get the discount?



Yes


----------



## pillow

COASTIEandMATE said:


> I hope you choose DCL and the Wonder! The Outlook has floor to ceiling glass windows so you can enjoy the beauty of Alaska with your latte!! Everyone is on deck 10 on Tracy Arm day, even Koda and Kenai and Mickey in his yellow slicker and Minnie in her fur parka and Donald in his red plaid lumberjack shirt!!! We have done Alaska twice and just loved it, Aloha, Karen and Ron



We haven't cruised the Wonder since Outlook was added.  I've read reports that its difficult to see from there because people can stand outside and block your view.  Did you have any problems with that?  Curious to see whether DCL adds more 9 night itineraries.  Crossing my fingers that prices aren't nuts!

Jodie


----------



## COASTIEandMATE

pillow said:


> We haven't cruised the Wonder since Outlook was added.  I've read reports that its difficult to see from there because people can stand outside and block your view.  Did you have any problems with that?  Curious to see whether DCL adds more 9 night itineraries.  Crossing my fingers that prices aren't nuts!
> 
> Jodie


 We had no problems at all! For the most part people walk by on their way to photo ops and such. No one ever leaned against the glass, and those who leaned on the railings didn't stay too long. You really don't notice the folks next to the railings as you are mostly looking up at the majestic mountains and the cascading waterfalls!! We like the first cruise of the season since Mickeys boat is usually not full and some kids are still in school...  Aloha, Karen and Ron


----------



## IBelieveInTheMagic

Silverfox97 said:


> Mid-June 2015.  Yay!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



WOOHOO!!!    

Heather


----------



## woody73

heatherbelle said:


> So it looks like they will be out after everyone else has released theirs.  Princess start next week and Celeb the week after.  Lots of ships sailing the Med/Baltics next year.


RCI's 2015 Mediterranean, Scandinavian, Russia, and Fjords cruises are already out. 

Woody


----------



## pillow

Silverfox97 said:


> Mid-June 2015.  Yay!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



I think we would be doing late June or early July.  But I would need to ensure its not a black out date.  This year's July 4th cruise is blacked out, so we would want to avoid that.  Would be great if we were on the same cruise!

Jodie


----------



## klepton

disprincess4ever said:


> What someone else said earlier is very true, this is most likely a marketing strategy. While it could be that they're finalizing up schedules and little details, I think they're just trying to build up the hype. Since it sounds like the dates will be released in mid to late March, that means we will have been waiting since the second week of February, about 5 weeks or so. All that waiting period just makes us more anxious and excited for the release dates. Once the dates are released, it's more likely that people will jump on bookings than wait and compare prices with other lines.



I'm not saying you're wrong...  but this strategy can backfire.  People can always speculatively book cruises on multiple lines and then decide later, just need to cancel the cruises they decided against.

This IMHO is the best way to combat pricing shenanigans by the cruise lines.


----------



## Vidia2

Melcatfish said:


> I hope that makes Disney a little more realistic on the pricing then! In 2010 rates for an inside started at $3649! I know things usually go up over time but there was a LOT of sticker shock on those cruises. A 12 night med this year started at $2388. I know the Baltics are expensive but $1261 difference seems an awful lot of difference.  Mel x



If $3,649 was the rock bottom price, wonder what it will be this year?  At least $4,000?  That's 12,000 for a family of three for an inside stateroom.  I hope everyone who's been rooting for this itinerary is already aware that it's going to be much more expensive than the Med.


----------



## Vidia2

Do we have rumors about dates and/or ports for Hawaii?


----------



## jenf22

Vidia2 said:


> If $3,649 was the rock bottom price, wonder what it will be this year?  At least $4,000?  That's 12,000 for a family of three for an inside stateroom.  I hope everyone who's been rooting for this itinerary is already aware that it's going to be much more expensive than the Med.



I wondered if that was a per-person price.  If that is the case, then it's out for us.    $12,000 for 7 days makes no sense (are we talking 12 nights?).  Hopefully the Med will still be an option for next summer for us.  Sounds like we're waiting another 3 weeks or so to find out.


----------



## denise

Vidia2 said:


> Do we have rumors about dates and/or ports for Hawaii?



All ears....


----------



## klepton

Vidia2 said:


> If $3,649 was the rock bottom price, wonder what it will be this year?  At least $4,000?  That's 12,000 for a family of three for an inside stateroom.  I hope everyone who's been rooting for this itinerary is already aware that it's going to be much more expensive than the Med.



Wouldn't a third guest be about half of the first two?  Or did they not do that for Baltic cruises last time?  I am banking on $4k for DW and me, 50% for DD, and 35% for our DS who won't yet be 3.  Past DCL cruises have seemed to price out to about these numbers, give or take, but I guess I don't know if that will be true in the case of the Baltics.


----------



## COASTIEandMATE

Vidia2 said:


> Do we have rumors about dates and/or ports for Hawaii?



We do have another thread about this, check out "HAWAII 2015"  Aloha, Karen


----------



## lbgraves

DCL definitely monitors the DIS!  One example of this is when the gangway collapsed at PC and pictures were posted here - including one of the Captain on the outside bridge in civilian clothing, the Captain sought out the DISer that night at dinner who posted the pictures to see what others he had.


----------



## Melcatfish

jenf22 said:


> I wondered if that was a per-person price.  If that is the case, then it's out for us.    $12,000 for 7 days makes no sense (are we talking 12 nights?).  Hopefully the Med will still be an option for next summer for us.  Sounds like we're waiting another 3 weeks or so to find out.



Yes, per person for the first two occupants and it is 12 nights



Vidia2 said:


> If $3,649 was the rock bottom price, wonder what it will be this year?  At least $4,000?  That's 12,000 for a family of three for an inside stateroom.  I hope everyone who's been rooting for this itinerary is already aware that it's going to be much more expensive than the Med.



I may be being optimistic but I think they might be about the same as last time. They had to offer a lot of discounts, particularly on the first two sailings.



klepton said:


> Wouldn't a third guest be about half of the first two?  Or did they not do that for Baltic cruises last time?  I am banking on $4k for DW and me, 50% for DD, and 35% for our DS who won't yet be 3.  Past DCL cruises have seemed to price out to about these numbers, give or take, but I guess I don't know if that will be true in the case of the Baltics.




Of course given that Russia have just approved military action in Ukraine I can see US \ Russian relations dropping to an all time post cold war low which might further affect the release or even existence of these cruises. If the US issues a travel advisory against travel to Russia then you lose St Petersburg which is the "jewel in the crown" of a Baltic itinerary...

Mel
x


----------



## jdb in AZ

Melcatfish said:


> Yes, per person for the first two occupants and it is 12 nights
> 
> 
> Of course given that Russia have just approved military action in Ukraine I can see US \ Russian relations dropping to an all time post cold war low which might further affect the release or even existence of these cruises. If the US issues a travel advisory against travel to Russia then you lose St Petersburg which is the "jewel in the crown" of a Baltic itinerary...
> 
> Mel
> x



If they drop St. Petersburg, I would definitely choose a different cruise.  St. Petersburg was the highlight of our Baltic cruise three years ago (not DCL.)


----------



## disprincess4ever

Good point Melcatfish; the current situation in Ukraine and Russia is hurting the US's relations with Russia. If this issue persists, or war breaks out, DCL will not be sailing to St.Petersburg, or the Baltics in general possibly. Europe is so concentrated that when war breaks out in 1 section, it usually spreads to surrounding countries. This is especially true as you could see more war ships moving into the Baltic region. DCL has to be careful about their decisions.


----------



## lbgraves

Some thread from the discussion of the earlier Baltic cruises.

Baltic prices

Pricing of Baltic excursions

Discounts offered on Baltic Cruises

More discount discussion


----------



## grantclaire

Hi all, just got off the phone with DCL.  Had a problem logging in to my account.  After the rep helped me I asked her if there was any news on the rest of 2015 bookings, she laughed and said that was her question of the day! She did not give any hints except to check every day!


----------



## JoyB-UK

disprincess4ever said:


> Europe is so concentrated that when war breaks out in 1 section, it usually spreads to surrounding countries. This is especially true as you could see more war ships moving into the Baltic region. DCL has to be careful about their decisions.



This is rather a sweeping statement, it's over 60 years since war spread to surrounding countries in Europe.  Whilst there are conflicts that break out it is usually a civil war and problems within each country such as happened with Yugoslavia.  It is the stability of the EU which won it the Nobel peace prize last year.  Whilst the situation is concerning in the Ukraine it will only be Black Sea ports affected.  No countries (UK/US/Russia or any others) are in any hurry to get into a war with each other. Putin is just flexing his muscles just to let everyone know he is still there.  At worst it will mean the Crimea area separates from the rest of the Ukraine as they are the strong Russian supporters.  There is no reason that this should have any effect on the Baltics.


----------



## NancyIL

woody73 said:


> RCI's 2015 Mediterranean, Scandinavian, Russia, and Fjords cruises are already out.
> 
> Woody



I'm glad I'll be on an RCI Baltic cruise this summer, and already cruised to Norway (to the Arctic Circle) on RCI   in 2012. I hate getting caught up in the Disney cruise booking frenzy!


----------



## Cousin Orville

NancyIL said:


> I'm glad I'll be on an RCI Baltic cruise this summer, and already cruised to Norway (to the Arctic Circle) on RCI   in 2012. I hate getting caught up in the Disney cruise booking frenzy!



Frenzy?  Why I'll just email Dorothy from Dreams Unlimited (plug  ) what I want and she'll handle everything.  I get to sit back and enjoy the excitement.  In all seriousness this may be a hard decision between the various baltics.  The last few years have comparatively been pretty easy choices for us.


----------



## jdb in AZ

mylittlebirdie said:


> I'm *this* close to booking a 14 night round trip Hawaii cruise on Princess.  The prices can't be beat and it will be just myself and DH and though I love DCL, if they don't give me something to plan soon, they're going to lose me.



Three things to consider on a Hawaiian cruise, in addition to cost, of course:

1.  Does it stop in Oahu on Sunday?  The Polynesian Cultural Center isn't open on Sunday.

2.  Does it have a night time sailing past the active volcanoes on the Big Island?

3.  Does it sail past the Napali Coast?

We loved cruising to Hawaii with the Mouse, but they really "missed the boat" when they didn't offer the chance to visit the Polynesian Cultural Center, no night-time volcano viewing, and no Napali Coast, which are pretty much standard on other cruise lines.


----------



## NancyIL

Cousin Orville said:


> Frenzy?  Why I'll just email Dorothy from Dreams Unlimited (plug  ) what I want and she'll handle everything.  I get to sit back and enjoy the excitement.  In all seriousness this may be a hard decision between the various baltics.  The last few years have comparatively been pretty easy choices for us.


Yes, "frenzy"! I wasn't referring to the ease of booking with a travel agent, but rather the way people get worked up about booking as soon as new cruises are released  - as we have seen here. It tends to be a "book ASAP and think rationally about it later" scenario - as the prices aren't published until bookings are open to the general public.


----------



## Cousin Orville

jdb in AZ said:


> 3.  Does it sail past the Napali Coast?



For DCL to skip this is inexcusable.  It's ideal for cruise ships since it's only accessible by the sea or a helicopter.


----------



## Cousin Orville

NancyIL said:


> "book ASAP and think rationally about it later" scenario - as the prices aren't published until bookings are open to the general public.



Hehe.  Probably a lot of truth to that.  It's just exciting to guess and wait to see what trips are released.  To a much lesser extent, the same thing happens on the ABD board when rumored trips come about and new trips are officially released.


----------



## Tiggersisimtheonly1

Cousin Orville said:


> For DCL to skip this is inexcusable.  It's ideal for cruise ships since it's only accessible by the sea or a helicopter.



You can hike it as well.


----------



## COASTIEandMATE

jdb in AZ said:


> Three things to consider on a Hawaiian cruise, in addition to cost, of course:
> 
> 1.  Does it stop in Oahu on Sunday?  The Polynesian Cultural Center isn't open on Sunday.
> 
> 2.  Does it have a night time sailing past the active volcanoes on the Big Island?
> 
> 3.  Does it sail past the Napali Coast?
> 
> We loved cruising to Hawaii with the Mouse, but they really "missed the boat" when they didn't offer the chance to visit the Polynesian Cultural Center, no night-time volcano viewing, and no Napali Coast, which are pretty much standard on other cruise lines.


 We can see the cruise ships go by our house on their way to see the Volcanoes put on a show, but we would love to see it from the Wonder!!! Karen and Ron


----------



## luv2sleep

Cousin Orville said:


> Hehe.  Probably a lot of truth to that.  It's just exciting to guess and wait to see what trips are released.  To a much lesser extent, the same thing happens on the ABD board when rumored trips come about and new trips are officially released.



Do ABD trip prices go up after they are first released too?


----------



## disneynme

Looking at the dates we know, we might be interested in the "repositioning" cruise to Dover. We're thinking it would be from Copenhagen? What other guesses does anyone have about how long and where it would stop? I understand it's all purely speculative, but I like to imagine since I can't firmly plan right now.


----------



## dllocals

pillow said:


> We haven't cruised the Wonder since Outlook was added.  I've read reports that its difficult to see from there because people can stand outside and block your view.  Did you have any problems with that?  Curious to see whether DCL adds more 9 night itineraries.  Crossing my fingers that prices aren't nuts!
> 
> Jodie



Far better to view outside the Outlook unless you are right up on the glass. Gotta see the ice floating by!


----------



## Cousin Orville

luv2sleep said:


> Do ABD trip prices go up after they are first released too?



Yes.  Some much more than others.


----------



## Calfan

Cousin Orville said:


> Frenzy?  Why I'll just email Dorothy from Dreams Unlimited (plug  ) what I want and she'll handle everything.  I get to sit back and enjoy the excitement.  In all seriousness this may be a hard decision between the various baltics.  The last few years have comparatively been pretty easy choices for us.



That's what I am afraid of. That it will be too hard to decide. I got all psyched up for a B2B of the Norwegian Fjords and Baltics thinking they would just offer 7 night cruises of each, but I am going to be seriously tempted if they also offer a 12-night Baltics.  I wonder if that one could be combined with the Norwegian cruise. Then there is the Norway ABD to factor into the equation.


----------



## Cousin Orville

Calfan said:


> That's what I am afraid of. That it will be too hard to decide. I got all psyched up for a B2B of the Norwegian Fjords and Baltics thinking they would just offer 7 night cruises of each, but I am going to be seriously tempted if they also offer a 12-night Baltics.  I wonder if that one could be combined with the Norwegian cruise. Then there is the Norway ABD to factor into the equation.



I'm right there with you.  I was thinking about doing the Norway ABD, but I'm very tempted to do the Fjord cruise.


----------



## MousseauMob

jdb in AZ said:


> Three things to consider on a Hawaiian cruise, in addition to cost, of course:
> 
> 1.  Does it stop in Oahu on Sunday?  The Polynesian Cultural Center isn't open on Sunday.
> 
> 2.  Does it have a night time sailing past the active volcanoes on the Big Island?
> 
> 3.  Does it sail past the Napali Coast?
> 
> We loved cruising to Hawaii with the Mouse, but they really "missed the boat" when they didn't offer the chance to visit the Polynesian Cultural Center, no night-time volcano viewing, and no Napali Coast, which are pretty much standard on other cruise lines.


I totally agree!  The nighttime sailing by the volcano was AWESOME on another line! Unfortunately we missed Kauai on that cruise due to flooding, so I was really hoping when we did DCL they would sail the Napali coast. But alas.


----------



## woody73

MousseauMob said:


> . . . The nighttime sailing by the volcano was AWESOME on another line!


My two all time favorite cruise experiences are:  
Hawaii:  Watching the molten lava flow into the ocean at night, and
Alaska:  Seeing and hearing glaciers calve
Woody


----------



## woody73

lbgraves said:


> DCL definitely monitors the DIS!  One example of this is when the gangway collapsed at PC and pictures were posted here - including *one of the Captain on the outside bridge in civilian clothing*, the Captain sought out the DISer that night at dinner who posted the pictures to see what others he had.


I remember when the Port Canaveral gangway collapsed, and the photo of the Captain.

I thought it was good that the Captain responded so quickly to the emergency.  I heard that his cabin is next to the bridge.  

To me, it didn't matter he wasn't in uniform.  After all, it wasn't as if he was in his Foot of the Loom briefs.

Woody


----------



## kimchey12

Wow when was that would like to see those pictures.


----------



## kimchey12

B


----------



## Melcatfish

JoyB-UK said:


> This is rather a sweeping statement, it's over 60 years since war spread to surrounding countries in Europe.  Whilst there are conflicts that break out it is usually a civil war and problems within each country such as happened with Yugoslavia.  It is the stability of the EU which won it the Nobel peace prize last year.  Whilst the situation is concerning in the Ukraine it will only be Black Sea ports affected.  No countries (UK/US/Russia or any others) are in any hurry to get into a war with each other. Putin is just flexing his muscles just to let everyone know he is still there.  At worst it will mean the Crimea area separates from the rest of the Ukraine as they are the strong Russian supporters.  There is no reason that this should have any effect on the Baltics.



While I agree with you that there really is no reason for this to affect the Baltic cruises my point was more that Disney are traditionally very cautious of going to areas remotely linked to any conflict. 

Plenty of people are still holidaying in Tunisia but it made a brief appearance on the DCL itineraries in 2010 (and was very popular, many of the Americans onboard were very excited to dock in Africa) but it was pulled from future itineraries when there was unrest in the country and surrounding areas. It hasn't made it back onto itineraries in the 4 years since.

Obama has already said there will be consequences for Putin if they take troops in to Ukraine. No matter how much that it turns out to be muscle flexing I would imagine that if the scenario doesn't quickly calm down Disney will be at least giving thought to a Plan B, if for no other reason than the perceptions of their main demographic that it might be dangerous.

JMHO (which I hope is wrong as I still want to do the Baltics!)
Mel
x


----------



## JoyB-UK

Melcatfish said:


> While I agree with you that there really is no reason for this to affect the Baltic cruises my point was more that Disney are traditionally very cautious of going to areas remotely linked to any conflict.
> 
> Plenty of people are still holidaying in Tunisia but it made a brief appearance on the DCL itineraries in 2010 (and was very popular, many of the Americans onboard were very excited to dock in Africa) but it was pulled from future itineraries when there was unrest in the country and surrounding areas. It hasn't made it back onto itineraries in the 4 years since.
> 
> Obama has already said there will be consequences for Putin if they take troops in to Ukraine. No matter how much that it turns out to be muscle flexing I would imagine that if the scenario doesn't quickly calm down Disney will be at least giving thought to a Plan B, if for no other reason than the perceptions of their main demographic that it might be dangerous.
> 
> JMHO (which I hope is wrong as I still want to do the Baltics!)
> Mel
> x



I have no problem with people being concerned about the Baltics, at the moment it is rather uncertain.  I was commenting on the statement, not by you, about Europe being so condensed that war would spread to other countries and the suggestion that this happens all the time,which is clearly not the case.


----------



## DisneyCruiser83

Melcatfish said:


> ... Plenty of people are still holidaying in Tunisia but it made a brief appearance on the DCL itineraries in 2010 (and was very popular, many of the Americans onboard were very excited to dock in Africa) but it was pulled from future itineraries when there was unrest in the country and surrounding areas. It hasn't made it back onto itineraries in the 4 years since. ...



DH and I were two of those people! We loved Tunisia, it is one of the stops we remember most fondly as we had a great experience there. But, DH does always joke that Disney caused the Arab Spring by stopping there; and I think you are right, they won't be going back any time soon. 
I also think you make a good point about Disney shying away from the Baltics for similar reasons. I just hope things are too far along in the planning and they see that the Baltic ports won't be effected. I am crossing my fingers for a 12-Day Baltic/7-Day Norwegian Fjords cruise! That would just be perfect! 
Come on Disney!


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Just a map of where everything is as some people are worried on the Ukraine  issues at the moment, the place where the Rissains are protecting thier port is closer to Turkey where the Magic goes this summer, than say St Petersburg.





image by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr

I personally think it will have minimal effect.


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

image by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr




image by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr

Price lists and ports of call for Northern Capitials Cruises in 2010, if we see these in 2015 the prices would exceed the top level quoted as a base.

One cruise was sealed coming back into Dover till 10.30 due to the tides in the English Channel. If you book a cruise to/from Dover do not book a flight too close to the disembarkation time, re tides and an hour to Gatwick, and 90 minutes to Heathrow, Stansted or Luton.


----------



## sweetlovin'

Thanks for posting Disney Fantasy!  Much easier to plan when it is presented in a simple chart.


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

sweetlovin' said:


> Thanks for posting Disney Fantasy!  Much easier to plan when it is presented in a simple chart.



Great, 

Glad it helps,

Prices will be high.

It was a fantastic cruise in 2010, ours was Tallinn. Which was a loverly city.

Distance between Saint Petersburg, Russia and Sevastopol, Ukraine

1718 km = 1067 miles

St Petersburg to Moscow is over 437 miles. It's 482 miles from Moscow to Kiev.

The flight time from Izmir the major city near Kusdadasi Turkey, to Sevastopol Crimea is one hour, - 500 miles, and the Magic is going there on my cruise this year.


----------



## Cousin Orville

Regarding the proximity concern, when Disney cancelled Tunis they switched to Palermo just 230 miles away.  Awesome port btw.  They also kept Malta (500 miles away) where Tunisian military pilots were defecting to at the time.  Both were great ports.  I don't think Russia invading Ukraine alone will have any affect on the Baltic or St. Petersburg in 2015.  Russia was at war with Georgia in 2008.  It didn't have any affect on Disney making arrangements to visit St Petersburg 2 yrs later.  It's safe to assume Disney will strike the Black Sea off it's blue sky list of future possibilities, but I think the Baltic will be ok.


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Cousin Orville said:


> Regarding the proximity concern, when Disney cancelled Tunis they switched to Palermo just 230 miles away.  Awesome port btw.  They also kept Malta (500 miles away) where Tunisian military pilots were defecting to at the time.  Both were great ports.  I don't think Russia invading Ukraine alone will have any affect on the Baltic or St. Petersburg in 2015.  Russia was at war with Georgia in 2008.  It didn't have any affect on Disney making arrangements to visit St Petersburg 2 yrs later.  It's safe to assume Disney will strike the Black Sea off it's blue sky list of future possibilities, but I think the Baltic will be OK.



Agree.....


----------



## Silverfox97

DISNEY FANTASY said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/107183435@N05/12861847184/ image by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr  http://www.flickr.com/photos/107183435@N05/12861848154/ image by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr
> 
> Price lists and ports of call for Northern Capitials Cruises in 2010, if we see these in 2015 the prices would exceed the top level quoted as a base.



I agree with the pricing. It's going to be high. Definitely not a budget cruise (plus airfare), but worth it I'm sure. I'd love to do Baltics & Fjords! There are not many European places on my bucket list, but those are (& Santorini, Greece).

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## jenf22

I'm still confused though (shocking, I know!)... I thought the fjords cruise ports were 14 days apart.  Doesn't that imply there has to be a 7-night between them?  I thought people were thinking 7-night fjord and then 7-night Baltic?  Is that even possible (distance-wise?)?  Could the fjord cruise be 14 nights?    Quick!  Someone educate me!


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

jenf22 said:


> I'm still confused though (shocking, I know!)... I thought the fjords cruise ports were 14 days apart.  Doesn't that imply there has to be a 7-night between them?  I thought people were thinking 7-night fjord and then 7-night Baltic?  Is that even possible (distance-wise?)?  Could the fjord cruise be 14 nights?    Quick!  Someone educate me!



Either of those are plausible,

We do not have every piece of the jigsaw at the moment.

I have said since August 2013 that the Magic will also have a homeport in Copenhagen, if that rumor is true them you could have a seven night or ten night Norwegian fjords cruise and you could have a seven night Baltic cruise. You could in theory have a 14 night Fjords cruise but that is going to be very very very expensive and long cruises are out of favor by DCL.

I have posted these cruises from other cruise lines before to illustrate this.




image by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr




image by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr

These are a guide only and DCL could drop a port to fit in a 7 night cruise.

With my friend calling Dover last week, and confirming three visits to Dover only then its reasonable to consider Copenhagen as a home port.

Amsterdam as also been mentioned, not sure if that a call on a repo to Copenhagen.

Lisbon Portugal was well, maybe a call from Dover on the 3rd August on a five night cruise to Barcelona.


----------



## Silverfox97

jenf22 said:


> I'm still confused though (shocking, I know!)... I thought the fjords cruise ports were 14 days apart.  Doesn't that imply there has to be a 7-night between them?  I thought people were thinking 7-night fjord and then 7-night Baltic?  Is that even possible (distance-wise?)?  Could the fjord cruise be 14 nights?    Quick!  Someone educate me!



More than likely they will be 7 night cruises. It might even be two different Fjord itineraries or Fjords alternating with Baltics.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## NancyIL

jenf22 said:


> I'm still confused though (shocking, I know!)... I thought the fjords cruise ports were 14 days apart.  Doesn't that imply there has to be a 7-night between them?  I thought people were thinking 7-night fjord and then 7-night Baltic?  Is that even possible (distance-wise?)?  Could the fjord cruise be 14 nights?    Quick!  Someone educate me!



There are varying lengths of Fjords and Baltic cruises.  I was on a 12-night Norway cruise  from Amsterdam (RCI) in June 2012, but it went to the Arctic Circle and back. While there are some 7-night Baltic cruises, the majority are in the 10 to 14-night range. 

Scandinavian countries are expensive to visit, and the cruise prices to those areas  reflect that. However, DCL's Baltic  cruise prices in 2010 were MUCH higher than  other cruise lines  - except for luxury lines.  Diehard DCL fans probably thought it was worth every penny, but it wasn't a good value to me.


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Silverfox97 said:


> I agree with the pricing. It's going to be high. Definitely not a budget cruise (plus airfare), but worth it I'm sure. I'd love to do Baltics & Fjords! There are not many European places on my bucket list, but those are (& Santorini, Greece).
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



Oh yes, I couldn't agree anymore than that you are correct, (1) DCL is expensive, (2) Norway is expensive, and the ports of call expensive, (3), with maybe two cruises that we know of and limited supply, then that will force up the price.

Greece is so beautiful, rather than cruise there I stay there, 

Lindos Rhodes is my favorite place in the world bar London. I have stayed there circa eight times.

Corfu, is fantastic, Crete, Samos, Kefalonia, Kos, all lovely islands I have stayed on and driven around. 

Athens is so impressive to see the ruins and monuments and walk the Palka.

Turkey is different whilst still hot its green and lush due to rivers from the mountains and Ephesus is the best historical site outside of Athens. And the home of the Virgin Mary nearby.

All should be visited, but maybe after a taster on a cruise stay for a vacation for a week or two to unwind.

To me the Baltic has the benefit of sailing from a port an hour away from me, no flights, no cost, just drive and park and I am on. From the last Baltic cruise I was home at 8.30am.


----------



## tajz90

Hoping for longer cruise, not 7. I'm not sure I would be interested in 7 night cruise with Disney in Europe anywhere.  Not the Med or the Baltic.  Hoping for at least 10.  

We loved our DCL Baltic and we did think it was worth every penny  So much so, we will do it again if it's offered... Just not in 7 night increments.


----------



## disprincess4ever

The prices DISNEY FANTASY posted were for 12 night cruises. It seems most likely that DCL will be doing 7 night cruises to Norway/ Baltics. If you consider the shorter length, and 5 year inflation, I can see the prices coming out to the same for the 12 night back in 2010. Using those 12 night prices as a guide, it would cost a family of 4 around $14,000 for a deluxe inside stateroom. I personally think DCL would charge a bit lower for an inside though, around $8-9,000.


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

disprincess4ever said:


> The prices DISNEY FANTASY posted were for 12 night cruises. It seems most likely that DCL will be doing 7 night cruises to Norway/ Baltics. If you consider the shorter length, and 5 year inflation, I can see the prices coming out to the same for the 12 night back in 2010. Using those 12 night prices as a guide, it would cost a family of 4 around $14,000 for a deluxe inside stateroom. I personally think DCL would charge a bit lower for an inside though, around $8-9,000.



Dover, England ;-10th July, and returning on 22nd July and back returning on 3rd August, look like a 12 night Baltic cruises.

If they homeport say Copenhagen they can run off shorter cruises to Baltic and Norway. You could add together for a 14 night cruise B2B.


----------



## disprincess4ever

DISNEY FANTASY said:


> 22nd of July looks like a 12 night Baltic cruise. Leaving Dover and returning on 3rd August.




So now we're speculating a 7 night and a 12 night?


----------



## jenf22

NancyIL said:


> There are varying lengths of Fjords and Baltic cruises.  I was on a 12-night Norway cruise  from Amsterdam (RCI) in June 2012, but it went to the Arctic Circle and back. While there are some 7-night Baltic cruises, the majority are in the 10 to 14-night range.
> 
> Scandinavian countries are expensive to visit, and the cruise prices to those areas  reflect that. However, DCL's Baltic  cruise prices in 2010 were MUCH higher than  other cruise lines  - except for luxury lines.  Diehard DCL fans probably thought it was worth every penny, but it wasn't a good value to me.



Well hopefully DCL learned from the crazy prices in 2010 (I didn't read the discount threads, but I assume they ended up offering *GT rates to fill the ship??).  I also noticed when researching the Med last year (for this summer), the 12-night seemed exponentially higher than the 7-night.  The 7-night was comparable to our Alaskan itinerary.  Hopefully they are trying to get the prices more in family with the other lines.

I just want the itineraries out so I can get the United card and start getting the miles we need for the airfare to Europe.  But I'm torn about doing that early.  I guess United does fly from Denver to FLL, so we could use the miles for my parents if all else fails...


----------



## pillow

DISNEY FANTASY said:


> Greece is so beautiful, rather than cruise there I stay there,



Agree!  I want to travel around on my own and spend a couple of nights on beautiful Santorini.  A friend's daughter did some extended travel a few years back.  They spent a really long time in Greece.  Fun read if anyone is interested . . .

www.eurosatemydollars.com

Edited:  Oops - looks like she took her website down.  Pity - her travels were fun to read about.

Jodie


----------



## Cousin Orville

DISNEY FANTASY said:


> Either of those are plausible,
> 
> We do not have every piece of the jigsaw at the moment.
> 
> I have said since August 2013 that the Magic will also have a homeport in Copenhagen, if that rumor is true them you could have a seven night or ten night Norwegian fjords cruise and you could have a seven night Baltic cruise. You could in theory have a 14 night Fjords cruise but that is going to be very very very expensive and long cruises are out of favor by DCL.
> 
> I have posted these cruises from other cruise lines before to illustrate this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr
> 
> These are a guide only and DCL could drop a port to fit in a 7 night cruise.



Drop Kristiansand and I think that's spot on.

1) Copenhagen, Oslo, Bergen, Flam, Geiranger
2) Copenhagen, Stockholm, St. Petersburg, Tallinn, Helsinki.  

They could do what they did in 2010 and alternate Tallinn and Helsinki and add Warnemunde.  Or maybe something new like Visby, Sweden or Gdansk, Poland but I doubt it.  My only complaint on the 7 day Baltic is limited time in St Petersburg.

A Copenhagen->Dover repo could be interesting if they try to pick up some ports not touched by the 7 day cruises.  3 days in St Petersburg would be my unrealistic hope like some cruises do it allowing enough time to go to Moscow.  Highly doubt that would happen though.

Depending on price, and we're leaning toward a b2b Fjord and 7 day Baltic.


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

disprincess4ever said:


> So now we're speculating a 7 night and a 12 night?



Yes that's always been the speculation.


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

pillow said:


> Agree!  I want to travel around on my own and spend a couple of nights on beautiful Santorini.  A friend's daughter did some extended travel a few years back.  They spent a really long time in Greece.  Fun read if anyone is interested . . .
> 
> www.eurosatemydollars.com
> 
> Edited:  Oops - looks like she took her website down.  Pity - her travels were fun to read about.
> 
> Jodie



Agree, I have always had a Holiday in Greece as well, Love Lindos in Rhodes.


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Cousin Orville said:


> Drop Kristiansand and I think that's spot on.
> 
> 1) Copenhagen, Oslo, Bergen, Flam, Geiranger
> 2) Copenhagen, Stockholm, St. Petersburg, Tallinn, Helsinki.
> 
> They could do what they did in 2010 and alternate Tallinn and Helsinki and add Warnemunde.  Or maybe something new like Visby, Sweden or Gdansk, Poland but I doubt it.  My only complaint on the 7 day Baltic is limited time in St Petersburg.
> 
> A Copenhagen->Dover repo could be interesting if they try to pick up some ports not touched by the 7 day cruises.  3 days in St Petersburg would be my unrealistic hope like some cruises do it allowing enough time to go to Moscow.  Highly doubt that would happen though.
> 
> Depending on price, and we're leaning toward a b2b Fjord and 7 day Baltic.




Yes, if we think on the lines of this year, in the Med, we have the 9 nights and a 12 night, and 7 nights and use of Barcelona and Venice as home ports, , well then say for 2015, Dover and Copenhagen, I think we also have Portugal Lisbon and Amsterdam included as well at some point.


----------



## Cousin Orville

NancyIL said:


> However, DCL's Baltic  cruise prices in 2010 were MUCH higher than  other cruise lines  - except for luxury lines.  Diehard DCL fans probably thought it was worth every penny, but it wasn't a good value to me.



Being able to travel to Europe in 2010 with my 5 yr old and 6 mo old with ease... worth every penny.  Not sure I would think the same if I had an older family.


----------



## lloydy

We did our first three night cruise last August with Disney. We are going to use our DVC points to book a 2015 cruise. ( I know I read this is not the best use of our points, but we won't be flying out to Florida next year). For those of us in the UK, Would you be able to advise whether it is better to book the next cruise with Disney Cruiseline using the telephone number they give you as 'local' in the castaway club area of the DCL website?


----------



## luv2sleep

lloydy said:


> We did our first three night cruise last August with Disney. We are going to use our DVC points to book a 2015 cruise. ( I know I read this is not the best use of our points, but we won't be flying out to Florida next year). For those of us in the UK, Would you be able to advise whether it is better to book the next cruise with Disney Cruiseline using the telephone number they give you as 'local' in the castaway club area of the DCL website?



If you are booking with points you'd have to call DVC Member Services directly to book your cruise.


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

lloydy said:


> We did our first three night cruise last August with Disney. We are going to use our DVC points to book a 2015 cruise. ( I know I read this is not the best use of our points, but we won't be flying out to Florida next year). For those of us in the UK, Would you be able to advise whether it is better to book the next cruise with Disney Cruiseline using the telephone number they give you as 'local' in the castaway club area of the DCL website?



Yes you can use any DVC number including the UK number during USA opening hours.

DVC points do not always seem to be available on release day for cruises.


----------



## Tink2312

I know it's pure speculation, but any thoughts on where a Copenhagen-Dover repo might go? Also, what's the word on the EBTA - will it be FL to Copenhagen do we think?

Although I'd love to do a 12n cruise from Dover, even though we wouldn't have the cost of flights on top, we couldn't justify over $12k (if that's what it is) when we could sail on another line for half that.


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Tink2312 said:


> I know it's pure speculation, but any thoughts on where a Copenhagen-Dover repo might go? Also, what's the word on the EBTA - will it be FL to Copenhagen do we think?
> 
> Although I'd love to do a 12n cruise from Dover, even though we wouldn't have the cost of flights on top, we couldn't justify over $12k (if that's what it is) when we could sail on another line for half that.



We do not know at this time, 

Possible like the Venice 2014 trips, it will be

Copenhagen via Norway to UK, using same ports,


----------



## Tink2312

DISNEY FANTASY said:
			
		

> We do not know at this time,
> 
> Possible like the Venice 2014 trips, it will be
> 
> Copenhagen via Norway to UK, using same ports,



Thanks. I wish they'd just release them, all this waiting is driving me dotty.


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Tink2312 said:


> Thanks. I wish they'd just release them, all this waiting is driving me dotty.



Yes will be nice to cruise without flights, 

Maybe we have a repo up as well Barcelona to Copenhagen via Lisbon and Amsterdam.


----------



## sweetlovin'

Tink2312 said:


> Thanks. I wish they'd just release them, all this waiting is driving me dotty.



My 2016 is falling into place much better than my 2015.


----------



## JoyB-UK

DISNEY FANTASY said:


> Copenhagen via Norway to UK, using same ports,



I was thinking the repo Copenhagen to Dover will be a 12 night full Baltic cruise which will have time for Warnemunde and both Helsinki and Tallinn as it will have a sea day less than Dover round trip Baltics.



DISNEY FANTASY said:


> Yes will be nice to cruise without flights,
> 
> Maybe we have a repo up as well Barcelona to Copenhagen via Lisbon and Amsterdam.



Looking at the dates so far there is time for the TA (assuming it leaves3rd may) to go to Barcelona first then do the repo you suggest, just a shame this will be school time.


----------



## luv2sleep

Anyone have new Hawaii insight? Does it seem possible?


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

JoyB-UK said:


> I was thinking the repo Copenhagen to Dover will be a 12 night full Baltic cruise which will have time for Warnemunde and both Helsinki and Tallinn as it will have a sea day less than Dover round trip Baltics.
> 
> 
> 
> Looking at the dates so far there is time for the TA (assuming it leaves3rd may) to go to Barcelona first then do the repo you suggest, just a shame this will be school time.



Yes both plausible.


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

luv2sleep said:


> Anyone have new Hawaii insight? Does it seem possible?



There is a separate thread on that one. http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3227578

Port bookings have gone down but indicated the Wonder will go to Alaska then in September go to Hawaii.


----------



## Tink2312

DISNEY FANTASY said:
			
		

> Yes will be nice to cruise without flights,
> 
> Maybe we have a repo up as well Barcelona to Copenhagen via Lisbon and Amsterdam.



Oooh interesting...



			
				sweetlovin' said:
			
		

> My 2016 is falling into place much better than my 2015.



Wow, 2016! Give us a chance  I'm hoping to do Alaska in 2016, but not sure exactly what type of cruise (round-trip, one way, inside passage..)



			
				JoyB-UK said:
			
		

> I was thinking the repo Copenhagen to Dover will be a 12 night full Baltic cruise which will have time for Warnemunde and both Helsinki and Tallinn as it will have a sea day less than Dover round trip Baltics.
> 
> Looking at the dates so far there is time for the TA (assuming it leaves3rd may) to go to Barcelona first then do the repo you suggest, just a shame this will be school time.



I hope the TA doesn't go to Barcelona - although Barca is a fantastic port, we spent 4 days there last year and I'd prefer to sail into a different port.


----------



## ImprovGal

DISNEY FANTASY said:


> Yes, if we think on the lines of this year, in the Med, we have the 9 nights and a 12 night, and 7 nights and use of Barcelona and Venice as home ports, , well then say for 2015, Dover and Copenhagen, I think we also have Portugal Lisbon and Amsterdam included as well at some point.



Just to throw another possibility into the mix -- in addition to Amsterdam as a possible stop in a Copenhagen - Dover repositioning, what about Brussels as well?


----------



## lloydy

DISNEY FANTASY said:


> Yes you can use any DVC number including the UK number during USA opening hours.
> 
> DVC points do not always seem to be available on release day for cruises.



Yes, that is the other thing I was thinking about. I posted on here about the platinum etc members being notified so I might be able to gauge the release date.
Jules


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Tink2312 said:


> Oooh interesting...
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, 2016! Give us a chance  I'm hoping to do Alaska in 2016, but not sure exactly what type of cruise (round-trip, one way, inside passage..)
> 
> 
> 
> I hope the TA doesn't go to Barcelona - although Barca is a fantastic port, we spent 4 days there last year and I'd prefer to sail into a different port.



They tend to be very careful with home ports they need the supplies in and quickly, good quality think of all that food, good security and good access so Barcelona is a good place to use, plus regular use then they get better deals.

Dover is good due to its strategic location, Southampton is a better home port but out of the way. 



ImprovGal said:


> Just to throw another possibility into the mix -- in addition to Amsterdam as a possible stop in a Copenhagen - Dover repositioning, what about Brussels as well?



Brussels??? Do you mean Antwerp? Brussels is inland? I do not think it has the appeal of places such as Amsterdam to cruisers on vacation and too close as well a repo must move fast from one home port to another often with sea days so they will not have ports on top of each other. 



lloydy said:


> Yes, that is the other thing I was thinking about. I posted on here about the platinum etc members being notified so I might be able to gauge the release date.
> Jules



DVC is often a bit behind.


----------



## luv2sleep

DISNEY FANTASY said:


> There is a separate thread on that one. http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3227578  Port bookings have gone down but indicated the Wonder will go to Alaska then in September go to Hawaii.



Oh I know. Thought this was a general 2015 dates thread though. Wanted to discuss the other potential options too. Any other ideas about any other interesting ports or itineraries?


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

luv2sleep said:


> Oh I know. Thought this was a general 2015 dates thread though. Wanted to discuss the other potential options too. Any other ideas about any other interesting ports or itineraries?



Yes this is 2015, but they on that thread, have all the up to date good stuff there and as they specialize on Hawaii only there its the best place to be up to date.

We all know about the additional use of Tortola from 2015.

More Southern Caribbean cruises. Some in school holidays?

Wonder in Alaska.


----------



## JoyB-UK

Zeebrugga (sp?) the nearest port to Brussels but you would most likely use it to go to Bruges which would be far more interesting.


----------



## luv2sleep

DISNEY FANTASY said:


> Yes this is 2015, but they on that thread, have all the up to date good stuff there and as they specialize on Hawaii only there its the best place to be up to date.  We all know about the additional use of Tortola from 2015.  More Southern Caribbean cruises. Some in school holidays?  Wonder in Alaska.



Oh I didn't see that about Tortola! That would be nice!


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

JoyB-UK said:


> Zeebrugga (sp?) the nearest port to Brussels but you would most likely use it to go to Bruges which would be far more interesting.



Yes but I think to Brussels the port of Antwerp is half the distance. 

I do not think they would go there myself. 

I have heard regular rumors on Amsterdam.


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

luv2sleep said:


> Oh I didn't see that about Tortola! That would be nice!



Yes DCL has a new agreement with the port of Tortola so will go there regularly from 2015 onwards. Agreed passenger numbers indicate a regular stop,


----------



## COASTIEandMATE

luv2sleep said:


> Oh I know. Thought this was a general 2015 dates thread though. Wanted to discuss the other potential options too. Any other ideas about any other interesting ports or itineraries?



Me too!! Aloha, Karen


----------



## Silverfox97

DISNEY FANTASY said:


> To me the Baltic has the benefit of sailing from a port an hour away from me, no flights, no cost, just drive and park and I am on. From the last Baltic cruise I was home at 8.30am.



That's why we cruise out of PC so much - no flights and close proximity. 



jenf22 said:


> Well hopefully DCL learned from the crazy prices in 2010 (I didn't read the discount threads, but I assume they ended up offering *GT rates to fill the ship??).



There were no such thing as *GT rates 'back then.' If they were discounted, it wasn't with *GT rates.



DISNEY FANTASY said:


> More Southern Caribbean cruises. Some in school holidays?  Wonder in Alaska.



I think the Wonder will do the Southern runs after Alaska (like the Magic this year). Alaskan cruises 2015, then EBPC to San Juan and do a few Southerns, but unfortunately for some during school year. Just a speculation, of course 

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## sweetlovin'

Tink2312 said:


> Wow, 2016! Give us a chance  I'm hoping to do Alaska in 2016, but not sure exactly what type of cruise (round-trip, one way, inside passage..)



LOL I'm headed to Shanghai Disney early fall.  I should have the United miles to get my kiddos and me there.  Maybe the PC in May that year but the focus will be the Asian Disney parks.  Hong Kong is small but we want another 4 to 5 days in Tokyo Disneyland.   We loved it there.Country hop in Asia and then if we can get the free stopover in Europe again, DLP.  They gave it to me 2013 summer so I'm hoping for the same 2016 fall.


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Silverfox97 said:


> That's why we cruise out of PC so much - no flights and close proximity.
> 
> *Yes, thats good for you , we only get the chance one in five years so have to take it.*
> 
> There were no such thing as *GT rates 'back then.' If they were discounted, it wasn't with *GT rates.
> 
> 
> 
> I think the Wonder will do the Southern runs after Alaska (like the Magic this year). Alaskan cruises 2015, then EBPC to San Juan and do a few Southerns, but unfortunately for some during school year. Just a speculation, of course
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



That is quite possible, I cant add more, I myself thought Magic will run directly down from Europe to San Juan, slightly later than 2013 as no dry dock, and run them out of there , regular comment on them that they sold very quickly and DCL will respond to complaints of some now in school holidays, Wonder could repo through Panama to San Juan but I think its Magic, and Wonder to PC.

One of them I guess will also do Tortola, my guess is Fantasy and Wonder, doing it. or Fantasy swapping back to Eastern's only, with a mixture of St Marrten, St Thomas and Tortola, and Wonder taking over the Westerns on Sundays from PC.  However then there is Miami available as well.


----------



## Tink2312

sweetlovin' said:
			
		

> LOL I'm headed to Shanghai Disney early fall.  I should have the United miles to get my kiddos and me there.  Maybe the PC in May that year but the focus will be the Asian Disney parks.  Hong Kong is small but we want another 4 to 5 days in Tokyo Disneyland.   We loved it there.Country hop in Asia and then if we can get the free stopover in Europe again, DLP.  They gave it to me 2013 summer so I'm hoping for the same 2016 fall.



Wow, that sounds great. I've never been to the Asian Disney parks, but may do one day. If Alaska doesn't work out I might try a Greek Isles instead as would be much cheaper for me given the closer proximity and less need for expensive excursions. Of course we'll also go to WDW for a week or too as well.


----------



## sweetlovin'

Tink2312 said:


> Wow, that sounds great. I've never been to the Asian Disney parks, but may do one day. If Alaska doesn't work out I might try a Greek Isles instead as would be much cheaper for me given the closer proximity and less need for expensive excursions. Of course we'll also go to WDW for a week or too as well.



My 9 yo has been asking for Greece med cruise for a long time. (Well Sept last year) so I'm not sure how to handle that.  If Disney goes to Greece next year we might double Baltic and Greece.  I was thinking about Norway and Baltic so we will see how this plays out.  However this is where my 2016 is much better planned than my 2015.  Lol


----------



## Silstone

sweetlovin' said:


> My 9 yo has been asking for Greece med cruise for a long time. (Well Sept last year) so I'm not sure how to handle that.  If Disney goes to Greece next year we might double Baltic and Greece.  I was thinking about Norway and Baltic so we will see how this plays out.  However this is where my 2016 is much better planned than my 2015.  Lol



I'm totally in your situation. 2015 was supposed to be for any deals or maybe Alaska. 2016 for Barcelona. Now, just waiting for Norway to be announced so we can book!!! Barcelona is off the planner.


----------



## MC0810

We are really hoping the Fantasy sails the Western Carribbean starting in May 2015 (have never been to Grand Cayman!!!!). In March and April 2015 Fantasy is only doing Eastern.

In your experience or May cruises, do the Disney ships keep the same itineraries that they had in March and april or can they change it up?


----------



## Silverfox97

DISNEY FANTASY said:


> That is quite possible, I cant add more, I myself thought Magic will run directly down from Europe to San Juan, slightly later than 2013 as no dry dock, and run them out of there , regular comment on them that they sold very quickly and DCL will respond to complaints of some now in school holidays, Wonder could repo through Panama to San Juan but I think its Magic, and Wonder to PC.  One of them I guess will also do Tortola, my guess is Fantasy and Wonder, doing it. or Fantasy swapping back to Eastern's only, with a mixture of St Marrten, St Thomas and Tortola, and Wonder taking over the Westerns on Sundays from PC.  However then there is Miami available as well.



Yes the Fantasy to Tortola - it was in the artist renderings plus the sheer number of passengers they have to have call on Tortola will be easier to meet with the Fantasy. I don't think they are going to abandon San Juan - hugely popular for good reason. The Fantasy will do Easterns and have 4 ports to mix around, so one of the classics will do the western runs (which is nice cuz they can go to Key West). Plus, the Fantasy is an amazing ship to spend 3 sea days on with so much to do & see (plus Remy!). 

I'm thinking they send the Wonder out because it's not been reimagined. If they leave it in FL, most people will choose bells & whistles new ships over the Wonder, so send the Wonder to better itineraries. Those southerns were popular - we booked the last one and added the repo too.   

We'll find out soon enough, but it's fun to speculate!

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## Silverfox97

MC0810 said:


> We are really hoping the Fantasy sails the Western Carribbean starting in May 2015 (have never been to Grand Cayman!!!!). In March and April 2015 Fantasy is only doing Eastern.



She's going to do all Easterns.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## ranidayz

Silverfox97 said:


> Yes the Fantasy to Tortola - it was in the artist renderings plus the sheer number of passengers they have to have call on Tortola will be easier to meet with the Fantasy. I don't think they are going to abandon San Juan - hugely popular for good reason. The Fantasy will do Easterns and have 4 ports to mix around, so one of the classics will do the western runs (which is nice cuz they can go to Key West). Plus, the Fantasy is an amazing ship to spend 3 sea days on with so much to do & see (plus Remy!).
> 
> I'm thinking they send the Wonder out because it's not been reimagined. If they leave it in FL, most people will choose bells & whistles new ships over the Wonder, so send the Wonder to better itineraries. Those southerns were popular - we booked the last one and added the repo too.
> 
> We'll find out soon enough, but it's fun to speculate!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards




Your thoughts on Westerns still making calls to Jamaica?  The Jamaica port calendar has been offline for weeks.

Maybe you have some insight?


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Silverfox97 said:


> Yes the Fantasy to Tortola - it was in the artist renderings plus the sheer number of passengers they have to have call on Tortola will be easier to meet with the Fantasy. I don't think they are going to abandon San Juan - hugely popular for good reason. The Fantasy will do Easterns and have 4 ports to mix around, so one of the classics will do the western runs (which is nice cuz they can go to Key West). Plus, the Fantasy is an amazing ship to spend 3 sea days on with so much to do & see (plus Remy!).
> 
> I'm thinking they send the Wonder out because it's not been reimagined. If they leave it in FL, most people will choose bells & whistles new ships over the Wonder, so send the Wonder to better itineraries. Those southerns were popular - we booked the last one and added the repo too.
> 
> We'll find out soon enough, but it's fun to speculate!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards





True, and see your point, I thought Wonder out of PC is OK as it's doing something different, ie Western, I if you want to go Western then it has to be that ship, no choice, and as you say Key West is far better than Costa Maya, with Jamaica it's a good cruise people want to go on, so a Magic and Wonder can be used on either.


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

ranidayz said:


> Your thoughts on Westerns still making calls to Jamaica?  The Jamaica port calendar has been offline for weeks.
> 
> Maybe you have some insight?



Yes see above it's an interesting port far better than Costa Maya.

Good shore trips, so good sales of those, good shopping and Jamaica has courted DCL for a while so as long as security stays good it's here to stay.


----------



## sweetlovin'

Silstone said:


> I'm totally in your situation. 2015 was supposed to be for any deals or maybe Alaska. 2016 for Barcelona. Now, just waiting for Norway to be announced so we can book!!! Barcelona is off the planner.



Isn't so funny how things can change just like that?


----------



## ranidayz

DISNEY FANTASY said:


> Yes see above it's an interesting port far better than Costa Maya.
> 
> Good shore trips, so good sales of those, good shopping and Jamaica has courted DCL for a while so as long as security stays good it's here to stay.



On the Wonder you think?


----------



## LeslieG

I really wish they'd do something more interesting with the Fantasy.   Southern Caribbean would be great.   It's the only ship I haven't sailed on, because the itinerary it offers is just a bit boring.    Although if they added San Juan and Tortola, that would be a good start.   Not sure how I feel about Jamaica.


----------



## queendarvet

MC0810 said:


> We are really hoping the Fantasy sails the Western Carribbean starting in May 2015 (have never been to Grand Cayman!!!!). In March and April 2015 Fantasy is only doing Eastern.
> 
> In your experience or May cruises, do the Disney ships keep the same itineraries that they had in March and april or can they change it up?



I saw on the port of Grand Cayman port schedule that the Fantasy appears in Grand Cayman on May 19, 2015 and continues to show up every other Tuesday through the summer.  Not sure if this is accurate, though.  It could just be place holders.


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

ranidayz said:


> On the Wonder you think?



My guess is the Wonder, but it can be the Magic as others say.

I just think the Magic coming back from a summer in Europe direct to San Juan is far more logical and the Wonder repo back from LA to PC is logical.

But they can swap, and the Fall 2015 is less clear as the ships can do either,

Magics crew will have the Southern Caribbean experience and so logical to use those skills there, its less fuel for each of the ships to do this.

If we didn't have Southern Caribbean cruises I would put the Magic in PC, but I am sure we will so I am going with Magic in San Juan.

We do not know how many Southern Caribbean cruises so it could all swap back later in the year or over Christmas.


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

queendarvet said:


> I saw on the port of Grand Cayman port schedule that the Fantasy appears in Grand Cayman on May 19, 2015 and continues to show up every other Tuesday through the summer.  Not sure if this is accurate, though.  It could just be place holders.



Summer wise whilst Wonder and Magic are away I can see Fantasy doing East and West Caribbean but from the Fall going back to exclusive Eastern with Tortola included in the mix of the current ports.


----------



## Silverfox97

DISNEY FANTASY said:


> Summer wise whilst Wonder and Magic are away I can see Fantasy doing East and West Caribbean but from the Fall going back to exclusive Eastern with Tortola included in the mix of the current ports.



Exactly.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

LeslieG said:


> I really wish they'd do something more interesting with the Fantasy.   Southern Caribbean would be great.   It's the only ship I haven't sailed on, because the itinerary it offers is just a bit boring.    Although if they added San Juan and Tortola, that would be a good start.   Not sure how I feel about Jamaica.



Its all about getting enough people through the turnstyles.

Fantasy and Dream are the buses that hold 4,000 cruisers they will be based in PC, thats where people can get to them from Orlando and WDW, Fantasy is tied to PC until 2016. So it cant go anywhere else under contract.

Its the older ships with fewer cruisers the 'ferrari's ' that get to go to more interesting places. For them the ports are the destination, for the new ships the ship is the destination as well,- and has to fight good competition of the Carnival Dream etc. You cant run an older ship against Carnival Dream.


----------



## ranidayz

DISNEY FANTASY said:


> Summer wise whilst Wonder and Magic are away I can see Fantasy doing East and West Caribbean but from the Fall going back to exclusive Eastern with Tortola included in the mix of the current ports.



I'm starting to get confused with all the ships and dates going around.  I'm trying to decipher which ship may be making trips with a Jamaica call in summer of 2015.  Sorry to ask the same question over and over - but it got a little mind-boggling...   Thanks so much for your help!


----------



## Ware Bears

Well, let's hope that now we're into March DCL will soon put us all out of our misery!

We're hoping to sail to Alaska again ..... although am very tempted by the mention of the Magic in Dover on August 3rd ..... have even considered doing a B2B but will have to see what the itineraries are, especially as we'll have to be back home ready for A level results day.


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

ranidayz said:


> I'm starting to get confused with all the ships and dates going around.  I'm trying to decipher which ship may be making trips with a Jamaica call in summer of 2015.  Sorry to ask the same question over and over - but it got a little mind-boggling...   Thanks so much for your help!



*Fantasy*.

It can only be the one ship with Wonder and Magic away, Dream will most likely continue 3/4 night Bahamas runs as they make lots of money, but Dream is out of contract at PC in 2015 so technically could leave if they wanted to do that, though unlikely. 

Fantasy will do Eastern's one week and Westerns the next week all summer.


----------



## ranidayz

DISNEY FANTASY said:


> Fantasy.



Thank you!


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Ware Bears said:


> Well, let's hope that now we're into March DCL will soon put us all out of our misery!
> 
> We're hoping to sail to Alaska again ..... although am very tempted by the mention of the Magic in Dover on August 3rd ..... have even considered doing a B2B but will have to see what the itineraries are, especially as we'll have to be back home ready for A level results day.



Hello there cruiser friend!!! And fellow UK subject!!

August 3rd I think is a Dover to Barcelona repo, I think its only five nights, maybe wrong!!

I guess stops at Lisbon Portugal and something like Cadiz or Gibraltar.

The previous calls at Dover in July may well be two 12 night Baltic cruises.

Alaska was great but were focused on Europe now, for the foreseeable future, same reasons, DD at Cambridge studying so we cant go far.


----------



## Ware Bears

DISNEY FANTASY said:


> Hello there cruiser friend!!! And fellow UK subject!!
> 
> August 3rd I think is a Dover to Barcelona repo, I think its only five nights, maybe wrong!!
> 
> I guess stops at Lisbon Portugal and something like Cadiz or Gibraltar.
> 
> The previous calls at Dover in July may well be two 12 night Baltic cruises.
> 
> Alaska was great but were focused on Europe now, for the foreseeable future, same reasons, DD at Cambridge studying so we cant go far.



Hello  congratulations to your DD, my niece graduated from Cambridge last summer and loved her time there.  

Don't think I could bear to do less than 7 nights now, would really like longer than that but am very restricted with dates as I work in a school so can't go before the holidays start and have to be back by August 13th which is when I've worked out that A level results day will be.  I think it'll definitely be easier to repeat Alaska and save Europe for another year.  Maybe one year it'll even come to Southampton - that really would be the icing on the cake for us!


----------



## JoyB-UK

I'm gambling on the repo being 8 nights followed by a 4 night med that includes Rome.  It would be really pushing it to get round in 5 nights and for 2013 and 2014 there is a 4 night med cruise at that time, I did last year and I'm on it again this year.  It's all guess work but a 4 night with Villefranche, Civitavecchia and a sea day is plausible.


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Ware Bears said:


> Hello  congratulations to your DD, my niece graduated from Cambridge last summer and loved her time there.
> 
> Don't think I could bear to do less than 7 nights now, would really like longer than that but am very restricted with dates as I work in a school so can't go before the holidays start and have to be back by August 13th which is when I've worked out that A level results day will be.  I think it'll definitely be easier to repeat Alaska and save Europe for another year.  Maybe one year it'll even come to Southampton - that really would be the icing on the cake for us!



Thank you and its great to read your niece did well there, yes the last Dover >> Baltic looks like going 22nd and I see schools break up on that day. 

I might be wrong on five nights to Barcelona but that cruise didn't sell well in 2010 was discounted and they had a six night run down including a stop just across the Channel in France which is unnecessary, getting to the sun asap would seem the logical thing. 



JoyB-UK said:


> I'm gambling on the repo being 8 nights followed by a 4 night med that includes Rome.  It would be really pushing it to get round in 5 nights and for 2013 and 2014 there is a 4 night med cruise at that time, I did last year and I'm on it again this year.  It's all guess work but a 4 night with Villefranche, Civitavecchia and a sea day is plausible.



I think 8 nights is pushing it but you might be right. in 2010 my Baltic cruise was the last one and ended on a Friday, the repo was eight days, the "only" reason it was that was to get to Barcelona on a Saturday so they padded it out just going across the Channel and they do not need to do that.

Straight out of Dover, across bay of Biscay and run down to Portugal, they will try to hit Barcelona on a Saturday, yes they can run off a six night cruise after, but why?


----------



## michellekcm

Could the EBTA go straight from Florida to Copenhagen? If so, how long would that be?

We are thinking EBTA with a b2b2b for the Fjords / Baltics. But if it goes to Barcelona first that sort of puts that out of contention, as we won't have enough leave to do another cruise in the middle. 

Aargh. I just want the itineraries released so I can plan


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

michellekcm said:


> Could the EBTA go straight from Florida to Copenhagen? If so, how long would that be?
> 
> We are thinking EBTA with a b2b2b for the Fjords / Baltics. But if it goes to Barcelona first that sort of puts that out of contention, as we won't have enough leave to do another cruise in the middle.
> 
> Aargh. I just want the itineraries released so I can plan



I think there will be a break somewhere, its too long.

In 2010 they went to Barcelona and ran off some Med cruises before going up to the UK.

It all depends when it leaves Florida and arrives over in Europe.


----------



## Tink2312

DISNEY FANTASY said:
			
		

> I think there will be a break somewhere, its too long.
> 
> In 2010 they went to Barcelona and ran off some Med cruises before going up to the UK.
> 
> It all depends when it leaves Florida and arrives over in Europe.



Will it definitely be leaving from FL do you think? I guess it makes no sense to do a repo before the TA. I've probably just answered my own question..


----------



## luv2sleep

Good news about Tortola and Easterns on the Fantasy. I'd like to do that during the summer.


----------



## Silstone

sweetlovin' said:


> Isn't so funny how things can change just like that?



I'm accepting cruising by itinerary now. Barcelona was Eh, sounds ok. But once I heard Norway, I'm like, gotta pack, filed taxes for the deposit, looking for a large suitcase and investing in the lens I've wanted. 

Note to self: if the location moves me-book!


----------



## jenf22

Silstone said:


> I'm accepting cruising by itinerary now. Barcelona was Eh, sounds ok. But once I heard Norway, I'm like, gotta pack, filed taxes for the deposit, looking for a large suitcase and investing in the lens I've wanted.
> 
> Note to self: if the location moves me-book!



What lens???  I just upgraded to a Canon 70D and love the thought of Norway!


----------



## JimmyJackJunior

After my initial disappointment I thought doing what I assume to be a 10 day Dover to Rome Cruise(leaves Dover Aug 3 and then leaves Civit. Aug 13) and then do the initial Aug 13-18 Rome cruise.  

So I have a question - does Disney allow you to stay on the boat if you  are doing back to backs? Can you at least leave your luggage on board if not?


----------



## NancyIL

michellekcm said:


> Could the EBTA go straight from Florida to Copenhagen? If so, how long would that be?


I was on a  16-night Princess Transatlantic from Ft. Lauderdale to Copenhagen in April 2011, so it can be done. 


DISNEY FANTASY said:


> I think there will be a break somewhere, its too long.
> 
> In 2010 they went to Barcelona and ran off some Med cruises before going up to the UK.
> 
> It all depends when it leaves Florida and arrives over in Europe.


It may be too long for Disney, but there are Transatlantic cruises longer than 14 nights.


----------



## PrincessShmoo

JimmyJackJunior said:


> After my initial disappointment I thought doing what I assume to be a 10 day Dover to Rome Cruise(leaves Dover Aug 3 and then leaves Civit. Aug 13) and then do the initial Aug 13-18 Rome cruise.
> 
> So I have a question - does Disney allow you to stay on the boat if you  are doing back to backs? Can you at least leave your luggage on board if not?



Regardless of the cruiseline, if the turnaround day for a back to back is a US port, they must "zero out" the ship (everyone must disembark).  In European ports, generally, they do not have this requirement.  Most B2Bs in Europe, you stay onboard, however not all.  Our B2B Med/WBTA cruises in 2010 had so many people (over 300) doing the B2B that they required us to disembark and re-check in in the terminal.

If you are in the same room for both cruises, you just leave your "stuff" in the room, but remember to bring your cruise documents (passports, etc) for the new checkin.  If you are changing rooms, you will be directed to either pack your luggage and leave it in the room for the room hosts to move it to your next room, OR the room hosts will switch out the drawers in the rooms (they are interchangeable) and will move the hanging clothes on a portable rack, so you can leave your "stuff" unpacked.


----------



## DisneyCruiser83

michellekcm said:


> Could the EBTA go straight from Florida to Copenhagen? If so, how long would that be?
> 
> We are thinking EBTA with a b2b2b for the Fjords / Baltics. But if it goes to Barcelona first that sort of puts that out of contention, as we won't have enough leave to do another cruise in the middle.
> 
> Aargh. I just want the itineraries released so I can plan



Well, Disney could just do my dream itinerary of REPO from PC to NYC, then an EBTA from NYC to Dover with an overnight in London, then a 10-night Baltics cruise ending in Copenhagen, then a 7-night Fjords cruise. That would be about 35-40 or so days on board and just under $1M, but a girl can dream! LOL


----------



## alagille

PrincessShmoo said:


> If you are changing rooms, you will be directed to either pack your luggage and leave it in the room for the room hosts to move it to your next room, OR the room hosts will switch out the drawers in the rooms (they are interchangeable) and will move the hanging clothes on a portable rack, so you can leave your "stuff" unpacked.



Awesome! I didn't know they could do the drawers as well as hanging clothes. Big help there!


----------



## jaimeadk

Release of 2015 dates gives us a reason to look forward to Mondays.


----------



## kos1228

Just got off the Fantasy yesterday... They told me at the booking desk that more dates will be released in 4-6 weeks. For whatever that's worth


----------



## michellekcm

DisneyCruiser83 said:


> Well, Disney could just do my dream itinerary of REPO from PC to NYC, then an EBTA from NYC to Dover with an overnight in London, then a 10-night Baltics cruise ending in Copenhagen, then a 7-night Fjords cruise. That would be about 35-40 or so days on board and just under $1M, but a girl can dream! LOL



How awesome would that be though!!!


----------



## NancyIL

DisneyCruiser83 said:


> Well, Disney could just do my dream itinerary of REPO from PC to NYC, then an EBTA from NYC to Dover with an overnight in London, then a 10-night Baltics cruise ending in Copenhagen, then a 7-night Fjords cruise. That would be about 35-40 or so days on board and just under $1M, but a girl can dream! LOL



I don't think DCL could do a repo from Port Canaveral to NYC, and that's why the ship  sailed without passengers when it  repositioned between the two in 2012.


----------



## jilliusc

kos1228 said:


> Just got off the Fantasy yesterday... They told me at the booking desk that more dates will be released in 4-6 weeks. For whatever that's worth



Ugh! I am dying here! Just want to get our first cruise booked and move on with life!!


----------



## Case1096

kos1228 said:


> Just got off the Fantasy yesterday... They told me at the booking desk that more dates will be released in 4-6 weeks. For whatever that's worth



It's their standard answer when they just don't know the answer!


----------



## DahliaRW

kos1228 said:


> Just got off the Fantasy yesterday... They told me at the booking desk that more dates will be released in 4-6 weeks. For whatever that's worth



This seems to be the answer they give no matter when someone asks - several reports of 4-6 weeks in this thread...

---

ETA - ooops, above poster beat me to it!  That's what I get for opening everything in new tabs!


----------



## JoyB-UK

Have you seen the new rumours on cruise critic - someone has the Magic in Iceland in July 2015.  There is a port schedule but it doesn't name the Magic, it just describes the ship exactly for length, pax and GT.  We can only hope, also we might need a lottery win to pay for it.


----------



## Silverfox97

JoyB-UK said:


> Have you seen the new rumours on cruise critic - someone has the Magic in Iceland in July 2015.  There is a port schedule but it doesn't name the Magic, it just describes the ship exactly for length, pax and GT.  We can only hope, also we might need a lottery win to pay for it.



That's sometimes a port with the fjord cruises tho, right? Saw another cruise line that did the fjords & it included Iceland.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## JoyB-UK

Silverfox97 said:


> That's sometimes a port with the fjord cruises tho, right? Saw another cruise line that did the fjords & it included Iceland.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



Yes royal does one on Brilliance 12 nights from Harwich.   The dates look like it will be on the repo from Copenhagen /  Oslo to Dover.   Overnight in Reykjavik and another iceland port.


----------



## lolainkent

All this talk of the Magic going out of Dover in 2015 has me really, really excited!  I'm exactly 10min from the cruise terminal in Dover so not having to pay for airfare makes a 12 day Baltic a real possibility for DH and I.

For those who sailed back in 2010, were the Baltic cruises full?  Do you know if they sold out early?  As in should I reserve my stateroom the first day I can, or will I have time?


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

This morning DCL was down for maintenance and I thought yeah! But no...still waiting!


----------



## Silstone

jenf22 said:


> What lens???  I just upgraded to a Canon 70D and love the thought of Norway!



Can't think off the top of my head, but after Alaska I realized I needed a good distant one. It's a Toss up between two 70-300. Ones white and ones black, both are USM and get similar reviews. Both are $700 each. Ugh!! 70D JEALOUS!!!


----------



## LisaHK

I am wondering if they are going to be running their Meds in reverse in 2015.  When Magic was showing up on the Rome calendar for August 2015 it's destination was shown as La Spezia.


----------



## Silverfox97

lolainkent said:


> All this talk of the Magic going out of Dover in 2015 has me really, really excited!  I'm exactly 10min from the cruise terminal in Dover so not having to pay for airfare makes a 12 day Baltic a real possibility for DH and I.  For those who sailed back in 2010, were the Baltic cruises full?  Do you know if they sold out early?  As in should I reserve my stateroom the first day I can, or will I have time?



I'm pretty sure they did not sell out and in fact offered discounts, but someone else can chime in....

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## llqool

They definitely had some discounts on the Baltic cruises in 2010 (my friend was able to get a military discount).  But that was in the days when they let you rebook your existing reservation with the discount, and they don't do that anymore.  So I'm not taking any chances -- if they offer them, I'm going to at least put a deposit down.  I haven't noticed many discounts on the past couple of seasons of Med cruises.


----------



## DL1957

lolainkent said:


> All this talk of the Magic going out of Dover in 2015 has me really, really excited!  I'm exactly 10min from the cruise terminal in Dover so not having to pay for airfare makes a 12 day Baltic a real possibility for DH and I.
> 
> For those who sailed back in 2010, were the Baltic cruises full?  Do you know if they sold out early?  As in should I reserve my stateroom the first day I can, or will I have time?



We were on the first Baltic which was great.  It was not sold out.  In our dining room for the second seating even during at sea days had about 15% of the seats empty.  We are waiting to see about HI on the Wonder if not we will look to the Baltice. Enjoyed sailing out of Dover.


----------



## COASTIEandMATE

DL1957 said:


> We were on the first Baltic which was great.  It was not sold out.  In our dining room for the second seating even during at sea days had about 15% of the seats empty.  We are waiting to see about HI on the Wonder if not we will look to the Baltice. Enjoyed sailing out of Dover.


Hi Sue!! If they do Hawaii we will be looking forward to seeing you again!! Go Giants!!! Aloha, Karen and Ron


----------



## gotomu212

llqool said:


> They definitely had some discounts on the Baltic cruises in 2010 (my friend was able to get a military discount).  But that was in the days when they let you rebook your existing reservation with the discount, and they don't do that anymore.  So I'm not taking any chances -- if they offer them, I'm going to at least put a deposit down.  I haven't noticed many discounts on the past couple of seasons of Med cruises.



We got a KSF on the Baltic in 2010. Keep in mind though that the economic situation was very different in 2010, especially for luxury cruising. I think Disneys seen a big recovery as evidenced by their early 2015 pricing.


----------



## DMMarla07860

If the Magic goes to Copenhagen, I think we might have to look into it. If not most likely might try and skip a year


----------



## Silverfox97

DMMarla07860 said:


> If the Magic goes to Copenhagen, I think we might have to look into it. If not most likely might try and skip a year



It's looking like that's where she's headed! Bob Iger said he wanted to concentrate on new destinations vs. new ships, and here we have it!

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## fitnessmouse

I would love it if one of the 12-nights would look like this:

Dover, England
Sea 		
Bergen, Norway
Alesund, Norway 
Geiranger, Norway 
At Sea 		
Klaksvik, Faroe Islands
At Sea 		
Reykjavik, Iceland 	
Reykjavik, Iceland 
At Sea 		
At Sea 		
Dover, England

which is what RCL is doing on Brilliance this year.


----------



## Silstone

fitnessmouse said:


> I would love it if one of the 12-nights would look like this:  Dover, England Sea Bergen, Norway Alesund, Norway Geiranger, Norway At Sea Klaksvik, Faroe Islands At Sea Reykjavik, Iceland Reykjavik, Iceland At Sea At Sea Dover, England  which is what RCL is doing on Brilliance this year.



I was sold on just norway, but this would be even better!!


----------



## wdwwishes

I've been so excited for DCL to announce and have fun with the speculation etc. but I think my reality will be doing Norway on RCCL.  I just think DCL's price will way too high.  RCCL has lots of their 2015 European itineraries out too.  I just hope RCCL doesn't disappoint me.  All our cruise have been with DCL.


----------



## bobbiwoz

wdwwishes said:


> I've been so excited for DCL to announce and have fun with the speculation etc. but I think my reality will be doing Norway on RCCL.  I just think DCL's price will way too high.  RCCL has lots of their 2015 European itineraries out too.  I just hope RCCL doesn't disappoint me.  All our cruise have been with DCL.



We did Norway with RCCL and were not disappointed!


----------



## woody73

wdwwishes said:


> . . . I just hope RCCL doesn't disappoint me.





bobbiwoz said:


> We did Norway with RCCL and were not disappointed!


We sailed the Baltics & St Petersburg with RCI and were not disappointed -- especially given the price difference.

Woody


----------



## JoyB-UK

fitnessmouse said:


> I would love it if one of the 12-nights would look like this:
> 
> Dover, England
> Sea
> Bergen, Norway
> Alesund, Norway
> Geiranger, Norway
> At Sea
> Klaksvik, Faroe Islands
> At Sea
> Reykjavik, Iceland
> Reykjavik, Iceland
> At Sea
> At Sea
> Dover, England
> 
> which is what RCL is doing on Brilliance this year.



The cruise to Iceland (if it happens) won't start from Dover it will be Copenhagen or where ever the other cruises are from, and it also includes a day in Akureyri.  I think if this is correct it will probably be DCL most expensive ever.


----------



## jenf22

Silstone said:


> Can't think off the top of my head, but after Alaska I realized I needed a good distant one. It's a Toss up between two 70-300. Ones white and ones black, both are USM and get similar reviews. Both are $700 each. Ugh!! 70D JEALOUS!!!



Ok everyone else, sorry to cloud this thread, but...

I've got the Canon 70-300 black and I love it.  I bought it refurbed from Canon 4-5 years ago and it's been great.  I just happened to see a Slickdeal for this lens yesterday, looks like it's still on sale for $265 from Canon (refurbished).  

http://shop.usa.canon.com/shop/en/c...mm-f-4-56-is-usm-refurbished?WT.mc_id=C126149

Good luck!

And to keep with the theme...  So why does everyone seem to think DCL is going to be so much more expensive than the other cruise lines for Norway?  If they had trouble filling the Baltic ships in 2010, shouldn't they have learned from that?  The port costs should be the same irrelevant of the cruise line, right?  I know DCL should be more, but it should be the standard percentage more not crazy more.  Don't you think?


----------



## JenKatt

If Iceland is part of the Norway cruises, do you think they'll stop in the Faroe Islands or another port (Ireland maybe)?


----------



## JoyB-UK

JenKatt said:


> If Iceland is part of the Norway cruises, do you think they'll stop in the Faroe Islands or another port (Ireland maybe)?



There is a good chance for the Faroe Islands but I think less for Ireland because of the dates.  5th/6th/7th July is the dates for Iceland and she is in Dover for the 10th which means she will only have 2 full sea days to get to Dover.  Going down to Ireland would mean the ship going down the west coast of UK and all round the south coast to Dover this would take a lot longer.


----------



## tajz90

jenf22 said:


> And to keep with the theme...  So why does everyone seem to think DCL is going to be so much more expensive than the other cruise lines for Norway?  If they had trouble filling the Baltic ships in 2010, shouldn't they have learned from that?  The port costs should be the same irrelevant of the cruise line, right?  I know DCL should be more, but it should be the standard percentage more not crazy more.  Don't you think?



I've been pricing cruises and I can't seem to find the amazing deals everyone talks about.  They're all expensive IMO. Anyway, I think Disney will still charge top dollar for the upcoming cruises.  Hope to sail


----------



## CaliforniaGirl09

Omg, Iceland and the Faroes? Please don't tease me like this. I was excited enough about the prospect of a btb Norway & Baltics, but the Faroes are the #1 place on my bucket list. Iceland would be amazing, too! How am I going to afford all this? Somebody find me a stagecoach to rob, lol.


----------



## wallawallakids

CaliforniaGirl09 said:


> Omg, Iceland and the Faroes? Please don't tease me like this. I was excited enough about the prospect of a btb Norway & Baltics, but the Faroes are the #1 place on my bucket list. Iceland would be amazing, too! How am I going to afford all this? Somebody find me a stagecoach to rob, lol.



I agree.  That would be a completely AMAZING trip.  One of a lifetime.  (Which is good considering that is about how many times I could afford to do it!)


----------



## JoyB-UK

CaliforniaGirl09 said:


> Omg, Iceland and the Faroes? Please don't tease me like this. I was excited enough about the prospect of a btb Norway & Baltics, but the Faroes are the #1 place on my bucket list. Iceland would be amazing, too! How am I going to afford all this? Somebody find me a stagecoach to rob, lol.





wallawallakids said:


> I agree.  That would be a completely AMAZING trip.  One of a lifetime.  (Which is good considering that is about how many times I could afford to do it!)



I think the possibility of Iceland has really made me want this cruise.  I have done both Baltics and Norway before so I wasn't really bothered about paying disney prices to do the same thing again and I was then looking at Dover to barcelona repo but Iceland that would be fantastic.   Overnight would be great, they can do late evening excursions as it won't get properly dark. .But I really don't know what price limit to set, there has to be a point where you say -Disney I'm not paying that, but then some always do.


----------



## JoyB-UK

JoyB-UK said:


> There is a good chance for the Faroe Islands but I think less for Ireland because of the dates.  5th/6th/7th July is the dates for Iceland and she is in Dover for the 10th which means she will only have 2 full sea days to get to Dover.  Going down to Ireland would mean the ship going down the west coast of UK and all round the south coast to Dover this would take a lot longer.



I've looked at the dates again and it's actually the 4/5/6th in Iceland so with that extra day then who knows maybe Ireland would be possible.


----------



## jlbf06

Am I the only one waiting for sunshine? I'd love to cruise from Dover but preferably in the direction of warmer climes


----------



## DahliaRW

Silstone said:


> Can't think off the top of my head, but after Alaska I realized I needed a good distant one. It's a Toss up between two 70-300. Ones white and ones black, both are USM and get similar reviews. Both are $700 each. Ugh!! 70D JEALOUS!!!



There are several places online you can rent lenses from, for a very reasonable rate.  You may want to just rent one for the trip (or beforehand) and make sure you like it.  

I just got a new (expensive) lens for Christmas this year to take on our past cruise.  It was great, but now I want an even nicer one, oooops!  I'll probably rent if we do do Europe in 2015, just due to cost...


----------



## NancyIL

fitnessmouse said:


> I would love it if one of the 12-nights would look like this:
> 
> Dover, England
> Sea
> Bergen, Norway
> Alesund, Norway
> Geiranger, Norway
> At Sea
> Klaksvik, Faroe Islands
> At Sea
> Reykjavik, Iceland
> Reykjavik, Iceland
> At Sea
> At Sea
> Dover, England
> 
> which is what RCL is doing on Brilliance this year.



If it were me, I'd just book the RCI cruise! I sailed to Norway on Brilliance of the Seas in 2012, and RCI's  Radiance-class ships are my favorite.


----------



## NancyIL

jlbf06 said:


> Am I the only one waiting for sunshine? I'd love to cruise from Dover but preferably in the direction of warmer climes



I prefer to vacation in cooler climates when it's hot at home (i.e., Alaska, Canada, northern Europe) and to warmer places when it's cold at home. I just returned from Australia and New Zealand, and I missed a month-and-a half of winter in Illinois!


----------



## Silstone

DahliaRW said:


> There are several places online you can rent lenses from, for a very reasonable rate.  You may want to just rent one for the trip (or beforehand) and make sure you like it.  I just got a new (expensive) lens for Christmas this year to take on our past cruise.  It was great, but now I want an even nicer one, oooops!  I'll probably rent if we do do Europe in 2015, just due to cost...



That's an option, I would be nervous the whole time with a "rental" need to research one great lens and stick with it. The 15-85 usm I have now is my go to lens.


----------



## emilyann415

NancyIL said:


> I prefer to vacation in cooler climates when it's hot at home (i.e., Alaska, Canada, northern Europe) and to warmer places when it's cold at home. I just returned from Australia and New Zealand, and I missed a month-and-a half of winter in Illinois!



If Illinois is anything like IA this year Nancy, you only have 2 more months of winter left


----------



## sweetlovin'

NancyIL said:


> I prefer to vacation in cooler climates when it's hot at home (i.e., Alaska, Canada, northern Europe) and to warmer places when it's cold at home. I just returned from Australia and New Zealand, and I missed a month-and-a half of winter in Illinois!



New Zealand is one of my favorite countries.  Did you visit north or south island?


----------



## LeslieG

Does anyone want to venture a guess when the Panama Canal cruises will be  next year?


----------



## jlbf06

NancyIL said:


> I prefer to vacation in cooler climates when it's hot at home (i.e., Alaska, Canada, northern Europe) and to warmer places when it's cold at home. I just returned from Australia and New Zealand, and I missed a month-and-a half of winter in Illinois!



Love your strategy! Living in Wales it's mostly cold and rainy, so it's lovely to see the sun shine!


----------



## booger73

So here's the Iceland port schedule from a variety of dates:

http://cruiseiceland.com/iceland-cruise-port-calendar/?v=0&f=21.06.2015&t=17.07.2015

The most important ones would be:

Akureyri  04.07.2015 08:00 04.07.2015 17:00 9 83.338 2834 294  

Reykjavik  05.07.2015 12:00 06.07.2015 17:00 29 83.338 2834 294  

No other ship in the world weights 83.338 other than the Magic, which happens to also be 294m long
See here: ( http://www.shipcruise.org/cruise-ship-sizes-comparison-dimensions-length-weight-draft/   )

Departing Reykjavik on 7/6 5pm allows ample time to get to England on 7/10

(Celebrity cruises eclipse does the Southampton, England Day 1 4:30pm, 2 days at sea, and arrival Day 4 in Reykjavik at 1pm in reverse)

SO here's the Repo guess (12 night)
6/24 Gerainger ( http://www.stranda-hamnevesen.no/GeirangerfjordenCPGD2015 ) already on port calendar from previous cruise:

6/27 back in Copenhagen (end of last cruise/start of repo)
6/28 Oslo
6/29 Kristiansand
6/30 Bergen
7/1 Flam
7/2 Gerainger
7/3 At sea
7/4 Akureyri   (this we know)
7/5 Rejkjavik  (this we know)
7/6 At sea
7/8  Lerwick, Scotland (?!) - unfortunately not on port schedule yet
7/9  At sea
7/10 Dover  (this we know)

Compare to 14d repo celebrity infinity's Icelandic and Fjord cruise, it can be done! (https://booking.celebritycruises.co...&type=co&brand=CEL&cur=GBP&country=GB&ship=ec)

How about them apples eh?
Tell ya what, if it's anything close to that, count me as SOLD!!


----------



## Cousin Orville

booger73 said:


> So here's the Iceland port schedule from a variety of dates:
> 
> http://cruiseiceland.com/iceland-cruise-port-calendar/?v=0&f=21.06.2015&t=17.07.2015
> 
> The most important ones would be:
> 
> Akureyri  04.07.2015 08:00 04.07.2015 17:00 9 83.338 2834 294
> 
> Reykjavik  05.07.2015 12:00 06.07.2015 17:00 29 83.338 2834 294
> 
> No other ship in the world weights 83.338 other than the Magic, which happens to also be 294m long
> See here: ( http://www.shipcruise.org/cruise-ship-sizes-comparison-dimensions-length-weight-draft/   )
> 
> Departing Reykjavik on 7/6 5pm allows ample time to get to England on 7/10
> 
> (Celebrity cruises eclipse does the Southampton, England Day 1 4:30pm, 2 days at sea, and arrival Day 4 in Reykjavik at 1pm in reverse)
> 
> SO here's the Repo guess
> 6/24 Gerainger ( http://www.stranda-hamnevesen.no/GeirangerfjordenCPGD2015 ) already on port calendar from previous cruise:
> 
> 6/27 back in Copenhagen (end of last cruise/start of repo)
> 6/28 Oslo
> 6/29 Kristiansand
> 6/30 Bergen
> 7/1 Flam
> 7/2 Gerainger
> 7/3 At sea
> 7/4 Akureyri   (this we know)
> 7/5 Rejkjavik  (this we know)
> 7/6 At sea
> 7/8  Lerwick, Scotland (?!) - unfortunately not on port schedule yet
> 7/9  At sea
> 7/10 Dover  (this we know)
> 
> How about them apples eh?
> Tell ya what, if it's anything close to that, count me as SOLD!!



I like your thinking... but Gerainger isn't listed after the 24th.  Since they had listed the 2 dates in June, I would think any late June or early July dates would also have be listed.  Nevertheless, if it is a longer cruise that includes Norway and Iceland, count me in.


----------



## JoyB-UK

booger73 said:


> So here's the Iceland port schedule from a variety of dates:
> 
> http://cruiseiceland.com/iceland-cruise-port-calendar/?v=0&f=21.06.2015&t=17.07.2015
> 
> The most important ones would be:
> 
> Akureyri  04.07.2015 08:00 04.07.2015 17:00 9 83.338 2834 294
> 
> Reykjavik  05.07.2015 12:00 06.07.2015 17:00 29 83.338 2834 294
> 
> No other ship in the world weights 83.338 other than the Magic, which happens to also be 294m long
> See here: ( http://www.shipcruise.org/cruise-ship-sizes-comparison-dimensions-length-weight-draft/   )
> 
> Departing Reykjavik on 7/6 5pm allows ample time to get to England on 7/10
> 
> (Celebrity cruises eclipse does the Southampton, England Day 1 4:30pm, 2 days at sea, and arrival Day 4 in Reykjavik at 1pm in reverse)
> 
> SO here's the Repo guess (12 night)
> 6/24 Gerainger ( http://www.stranda-hamnevesen.no/GeirangerfjordenCPGD2015 ) already on port calendar from previous cruise:
> 
> 6/27 back in Copenhagen (end of last cruise/start of repo)
> 6/28 Oslo
> 6/29 Kristiansand
> 6/30 Bergen
> 7/1 Flam
> 7/2 Gerainger
> 7/3 At sea
> 7/4 Akureyri   (this we know)
> 7/5 Rejkjavik  (this we know)
> 7/6 At sea
> 7/8  Lerwick, Scotland (?!) - unfortunately not on port schedule yet
> 7/9  At sea
> 7/10 Dover  (this we know)
> 
> Compare to 14d repo celebrity infinity's Icelandic and Fjord cruise, it can be done! (https://booking.celebritycruises.co...&type=co&brand=CEL&cur=GBP&country=GB&ship=ec)
> 
> How about them apples eh?
> Tell ya what, if it's anything close to that, count me as SOLD!!



You missed 7/7/15. I think it will be 12 nights from the 28th.
Geiranger didn't have the Magic listed then so I would cross that off.
Reykjavik is overnight, it doesn't leave until 5 pm on the 6th. So you would need an extra sea day after that.
Faroe Islands seem likely as all other cruise lines call there on this route.
I too would settle for anything like this.


----------



## booger73

JoyB-UK said:


> Geiranger didn't have the Magic listed then so I would cross that off.
> Reykjavik is overnight, it doesn't leave until 5 pm on the 6th. So you would need an extra sea day after that.
> Faroe Islands seem likely as all other cruise lines call there on this route.
> I too would settle for anything like this.




You're both right on the no Gerainger on the 24th.  Certainly it could skip - and go Copenhagen (start) /Oslo/ (any of the following) 

Kristiansand/Stavanger/Berger/Flam/Skjolden/Alseund/Molde/Trondheim) 

[RCI's adventure of the seas does some of these and so does NCL's Norweigan Star, which has a few 12-14 days very similar to what the Magic could do]

Then sea day to Iceland..  then Dover..

I think I like it


----------



## booger73

I"ll tweak the schedule and do something like this 

6/27 back in Copenhagen (end of last cruise/start of repo)
6/28 Oslo
6/29 Kristiansand
6/30 Bergen
7/1 Flam
7/2 Alesund (since no Gerainger 
7/3 At sea
7/4 Akureyri (this we know)
7/5 Rejkjavik (this we know)
7/6 Leave Rejkjavik 5pm - 
7/7 Sea Day (oops - left this out earlier)
7/8 Lerwick, Scotland or Thorshavn (Faroe Islands)
7/9 Sea Day 
7/10 Dover (this we know)

Still fun, either way!


----------



## Cousin Orville

Gerainger seems like an odd one to skip if they're doing a Fjord cruise combined with Iceland.  As much as I'd love to see Iceland, Gerainger seems to be the highlight of fjord cruises.


----------



## Minniemiss

We watched "A Norway Passage" on PBS, http://www.hurtigruten.us/anorwaypassage/  We will be checking into this cruise line. http://www.cruisenorway.com/hurtigruten-norwegian-fjord-itinerary/?gclid=CKi-h7Wj97wCFaE7OgodSyAAYQ


----------



## JoyB-UK

booger73 said:


> I"ll tweak the schedule and do something like this
> 
> 6/27 back in Copenhagen (end of last cruise/start of repo)
> 6/28 Oslo
> 6/29 Kristiansand
> 6/30 Bergen
> 7/1 Flam
> 7/2 Alesund (since no Gerainger
> 7/3 At sea
> 7/4 Akureyri (this we know)
> 7/5 Rejkjavik (this we know)
> 7/6 Leave Rejkjavik 5pm -
> 7/8 Sea Day (no time to stop anymore in Scotland)
> 7/9 Sea Day
> 7/10 Dover (this we know)
> 
> Still fun, either way!



You are still missing 7/7. So if it's 12 nights it leaves 28th.


----------



## booger73

I saw.. I corrected it earlier in the other post

6/27 back in Copenhagen (end of last cruise/start of repo)
6/28 Oslo
6/29 Kristiansand
6/30 Bergen
7/1 Flam
7/2 Alesund (since no Gerainger)
7/3 At sea
7/4 Akureyri (this we know)
7/5 Rejkjavik (this we know)
7/6 Leave Rejkjavik 5pm -
7/7 Sea Day 
7/8 Now time to stop in Lerwick, Scotland or Torshavn (Faroe Islands)
7/9 Sea Day 
7/10 Dover (this we know)

Who knows, truly.. either way, it's fun to speculate

Fill in the blank where you want to go... Copenhagen, (blank), Iceland, (blank), Dover.. has to be something.. either way, I think we're going no matter what 'blank' is


----------



## JimmyJackJunior

While we are at repositioning cruises.

August 3rd Dover, England(known)
August 4th At Sea
August 5th Vigo, Spain
August 6th Lison, Portugal
August 7th Cadiz, Spain
August 8th Gibraltar, UK
August 9th At Sea
August 10th Barcelona, Spain

Then a five day cruise to make the Civit. schedule work.

August 11th Villefranche, France
August 12th La Spezia, Italy
August 13th Rome, Italy(known)
August 14th At Sea
August 15th Barcelona, Spain(would need to be back to make Rome again on the 18th-known)


----------



## DahliaRW

Minniemiss said:


> We watched "A Norway Passage" on PBS, http://www.hurtigruten.us/anorwaypassage/  We will be checking into this cruise line. http://www.cruisenorway.com/hurtigruten-norwegian-fjord-itinerary/?gclid=CKi-h7Wj97wCFaE7OgodSyAAYQ



My in-laws did a Norway cruise a few years back on that line.  They LOVED it.  Though they told us to wait to do it until we didn't have kids along.


----------



## jenf22

Well my TA's office (Dreams) just sent an email saying the majority of the office is on Spring Break from March 9-16.  I guess the dates are coming out after the 16th...


----------



## Ptwolfman

If we are doing a pool, my guess is the dates will be announced on March 24


----------



## sweetlovin'

I'm sticking with March 11th.  I'm hoping tomorrow and guessing March 11th


----------



## DL1957

COASTIEandMATE said:


> Hi Sue!! If they do Hawaii we will be looking forward to seeing you again!! Go Giants!!! Aloha, Karen and Ron



Great hearing from you.  I am on my way to SF on 4/7 for opening day on the 8th.  Sue


----------



## CruznLexi

When would the WBTA start and from where?


----------



## JimmyJackJunior

CruznLexi - Since the Magic is in Civitavechia for the last time on September 1st, it would likely by in Barcelona to leave on September 4th assuming the last cruise is seven days as the others appear to be.


----------



## NancyIL

emilyann415 said:


> If Illinois is anything like IA this year Nancy, you only have 2 more months of winter left


Great - lol!


sweetlovin' said:


> New Zealand is one of my favorite countries.  Did you visit north or south island?



I was on a 2-week Celebrity Solstice cruise from Sydney to Auckland that visited both islands. Then I spent 2 weeks traveling on land around the south island before returning to Australia. It was a great trip!


----------



## Silverfox97

Ptwolfman said:


> If we are doing a pool, my guess is the dates will be announced on March 24



I second that.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## MissDaisyofTexas

With all the ice and snow this week, I think this week would be a GREAT time for DCL to release the itineraries and dates. Maybe DCL would see a bump in bookings as people dream about escaping the weather with a cruise, even if it's a year away.


----------



## woody73

MissDaisyofTexas said:


> With all the ice and snow this week, I think this week would be a GREAT time for DCL to release the itineraries and dates. Maybe DCL would see a bump in bookings as people *dream about escaping the weather with a cruise*, even if it's a year away.


Iceland?  (Just kidding)

Woody


----------



## sweetlovin'

woody73 said:


> Iceland?  (Just kidding)
> 
> Woody



Greenland would be worse


----------



## HookedOnDCL1

Ptwolfman said:


> If we are doing a pool, my guess is the dates will be announced on March 24



I am going to go with March 18th to coincide with the release of Frozen on DVD!


----------



## Avery's mom

HookedOnDCL1 said:


> I am going to go with March 18th to coincide with the release of Frozen on DVD!



THIS is exactly what I was thinking.  It IS a Tuesday and what better way to build excitement than to combine these two events??


----------



## Tink2312

HookedOnDCL1 said:
			
		

> I am going to go with March 18th to coincide with the release of Frozen on DVD!



That sounds plausible. I've said it before but I'll say it again, I hate waiting!

Thinking about the WBTA now - what's the weather like for the crossing/ Caribbean in September? I'm a bit put off by the fact I've always thought it to be prime hurricane season.


----------



## DahliaRW

HookedOnDCL1 said:


> I am going to go with March 18th to coincide with the release of Frozen on DVD!



Well, I'll be up in the middle of the night that night (early hours of the 18th) hoping Disney store online restocks the Elsa dress to conincide with the DVD release, what's a couple more hours to stay up to book a cruise?


----------



## GatorMomInNC

Tink2312 said:


> That sounds plausible. I've said it before but I'll say it again, I hate waiting!
> 
> Thinking about the WBTA now - what's the weather like for the crossing/ Caribbean in September? I'm a bit put off by the fact I've always thought it to be prime hurricane season.



When we did 2011 WBTA weather was fantastic.  Doing it again in 6 months, hoping for same.  Only rough seas are for the day or two as you leave the Med sea and enter the Atlantic.


----------



## debsters41

March 18?  I may just have to book myself a cruise for my birthday!


----------



## cris0809

Ptwolfman said:


> If we are doing a pool, my guess is the dates will be announced on March 24





Silverfox97 said:


> I second that.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



I'd be ok with that, it would give me two days to recover from the Fantasy instead of having to try to figure out all the new details while aboard.


----------



## lolainkent

More questions from me! (sorry, I'm new to DCL...did the Dream 4 day in Feb and LOVED it!)

Would a repo from Copenhagen to Dover be cheaper than a 12 day Baltic to and from Dover?  I know no one can give me an exact amount, but does Disney take the one-wayness (so to speak) of the trip into consideration when picking costs?  Flying to Demark from London Gatwick one-way on EasyJet probably wouldn't cost me, but it certainly costs more than driving 10min down the m20.  

All that said, I have NO idea what we'd pick if given the choice between Norway/iceland and the Baltics came up!


----------



## jdb in AZ

lolainkent said:


> More questions from me! (sorry, I'm new to DCL...did the Dream 4 day in Feb and LOVED it!)
> 
> *Would a repo from Copenhagen to Dover be cheaper than a 12 day Baltic to and from Dover?*  I know no one can give me an exact amount, but does Disney take the one-wayness (so to speak) of the trip into consideration when picking costs?  Flying to Demark from London Gatwick one-way on EasyJet probably wouldn't cost me, but it certainly costs more than driving 10min down the m20.
> 
> All that said, I have NO idea what we'd pick if given the choice between Norway/iceland and the Baltics came up!



It would probably depend on the port fees and popularity of the ports visited on the repo.


----------



## ranidayz

If I were to book when the dates come out and then cruise this summer - could I rebook onboard and choose the same room without worry?  I thought I recalled that you had to wait for the reservation to drop and then hope to pick it up again.  However, it would be much better to be able to just 'transfer' a reshop.

Thanks!


----------



## JoyB-UK

lolainkent said:


> More questions from me! (sorry, I'm new to DCL...did the Dream 4 day in Feb and LOVED it!)
> 
> Would a repo from Copenhagen to Dover be cheaper than a 12 day Baltic to and from Dover?  I know no one can give me an exact amount, but does Disney take the one-wayness (so to speak) of the trip into consideration when picking costs?  Flying to Demark from London Gatwick one-way on EasyJet probably wouldn't cost me, but it certainly costs more than driving 10min down the m20.
> 
> All that said, I have NO idea what we'd pick if given the choice between Norway/iceland and the Baltics came up!



Usually repo cruises are cheaper, however if this one does included Iceland, which is looking possible, then because it is only on one cruise and it's the first time disney has done it demand will be high.  Therefore I think it will be as expensive if not more than the 12 night Baltics.


----------



## pillow

ranidayz said:


> If I were to book when the dates come out and then cruise this summer - could I rebook onboard and choose the same room without worry?  I thought I recalled that you had to wait for the reservation to drop and then hope to pick it up again.  However, it would be much better to be able to just 'transfer' a reshop.
> 
> Thanks!



Yes - you can reshop onboard and just "transfer" in order to keep the same room.

Jodie


----------



## luv2sleep

Oh well nothing this week I guess. I'm going to get my mind set for April and stop this waiting game, lol.


----------



## lolainkent

JoyB-UK said:


> Usually repo cruises are cheaper, however if this one does included Iceland, which is looking possible, then because it is only on one cruise and it's the first time disney has done it demand will be high.  Therefore I think it will be as expensive if not more than the 12 night Baltics.



Interesting, thanks.  I'm trying to gain as much insight as possible so we can book as soon as we can when dates are released.  If we have to factor in two one-way tickets to Copenhagen, then a more expensive cruise may not be the way to go.  But Iceland....*looks wistful*


----------



## ranidayz

pillow said:


> Yes - you can reshop onboard and just "transfer" in order to keep the same room.  Jodie



What if I booked originally with a TA?


----------



## llqool

pillow said:


> Yes - you can reshop onboard and just "transfer" in order to keep the same room.
> 
> Jodie



Is this really true?  I thought you couldn't do that, that you had to book a new reservation (at a possibly higher category) and cancel the old one?  Just like they don't let you apply FL resident or military discounts after the fact.


----------



## Dug720

llqool said:


> Is this really true?  I thought you couldn't do that, that you had to book a new reservation (at a possibly higher category) and cancel the old one?  Just like they don't let you apply FL resident or military discounts after the fact.



They do cancel the old one, but there is no issue keeping the same cabin.


----------



## woody73

Dug720 said:


> They do cancel the old one, but there is no issue keeping the same cabin.


Do guests lose their dining time?  Say the original reservation has early dining, but it is now wait listed.

Woody


----------



## JoyB-UK

lolainkent said:


> Interesting, thanks.  I'm trying to gain as much insight as possible so we can book as soon as we can when dates are released.  If we have to factor in two one-way tickets to Copenhagen, then a more expensive cruise may not be the way to go.  But Iceland....*looks wistful*



Check out norwegian air shuttle prices from gatwick to copenhagen, you can get one way flights for £50 including checked bag and seat reservation.  They are a budget airline that is a step above easy jet/ Ryanair etc.  We used them for our barcelona flights last year and they were really good for the price.  They use gatwick as a main base and fly all around Europe.


----------



## ranidayz

woody73 said:


> Do guests lose their dining time?  Say the original reservation has early dining, but it is now wait listed.
> 
> Woody



This question was on my mind as well. I'm starting to see some sense being made of releasing dates later and the 18-month sailing requirement.  At least for those who try to sail yearly, it may work better the later the dates are released.


----------



## pillow

ranidayz said:


> What if I booked originally with a TA?



Hmmm - not sure.  I don't think the onboard agent could cancel a res booked with a TA in order to grab the same room.  I suspect you'll have to book a new room, naming your TA on the res.  And then when you get home, have your TA call DCL to cancel the old res and move your old room to the new res.  I think the important thing would be to make sure your TA calls DCL to do the room swap.

This is a guess on my part though.  Anyone else done this?

Jodie


----------



## Tink2312

GatorMomInNC said:
			
		

> When we did 2011 WBTA weather was fantastic.  Doing it again in 6 months, hoping for same.  Only rough seas are for the day or two as you leave the Med sea and enter the Atlantic.



Great, thanks. Might be something to look into further then...


----------



## wallawallakids

Does anyone know if they always do the same itinerary over Christmas?  Do you think that will change at all in 2015 or will it be the same sort of Eastern/Western/ or Bahamas route?  Any chance they would do a Southern over Christmas?


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Well it's been said 

More Southern Caribbean cruises and I heard some in school holidays, not sure if that's Christmas but would be nice.

Re release date.

I think we have at least two factors,

A number of cruisers have 10% off vouchers due to expire the end of next week.

The PIFs for 2014 Summer Med cruises are going through now, they do not want people to cancel and move to 2015.

That's causing the delay.


I Think though like others it must be mid March as after that your getting dangerously close to Easter when there staff and cruisers will want to be away, or a good proportion on leave.


----------



## lbgraves

woody73 said:


> Do guests lose their dining time?  Say the original reservation has early dining, but it is now wait listed.



That is what has happened in the past.



pillow said:


> Hmmm - not sure.  I don't think the onboard agent could cancel a res booked with a TA in order to grab the same room.  I suspect you'll have to book a new room, naming your TA on the res.  And then when you get home, have your TA call DCL to cancel the old res and move your old room to the new res.  I think the important thing would be to make sure your TA calls DCL to do the room swap.
> 
> This is a guess on my part though.  Anyone else done this?



Exactly what happens.


----------



## pillow

wallawallakids said:


> Does anyone know if they always do the same itinerary over Christmas?  Do you think that will change at all in 2015 or will it be the same sort of Eastern/Western/ or Bahamas route?  Any chance they would do a Southern over Christmas?



They used to do this, but its been a few years.  I seem to recall a 10/11 nighter over Christmas and then another one right after it.  I can't remember which year.  We were booked but then had to cancel.  There was speculation that the longer Christmas cruises didn't sell well.  Not sure if that was true or if just merely speculation.

Jodie


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

pillow said:


> They used to do this, but its been a few years.  I seem to recall a 10/11 nighter over Christmas and then another one right after it.  I can't remember which year.  We were booked but then had to cancel.  There was speculation that the longer Christmas cruises didn't sell well.  Not sure if that was true or if just merely speculation.
> 
> Jodie



Christmas is expensive anyway, so a longer cruise is even more expensive, break them up to two cruises Christmas and new year you get two lots of cruisers and cash.

People get limited time off and also do not want to be away to long to miss the relatives.


----------



## tajz90

I'd love a 10 night southern Caribbean cruise over Christmas. I'd book it in a heart beat.  We loved our Fantasy Christmas cruise.  So special.


----------



## wallawallakids

tajz90 said:


> I'd love a 10 night southern Caribbean cruise over Christmas. I'd book it in a heart beat.  We loved our Fantasy Christmas cruise.  So special.



This is what I am thinking.  I would adore a longer southern Caribbean cruise over Christmas.  What a gift that would be!


----------



## denise

DISNEY FANTASY said:


> Well it's been said
> 
> More Southern Caribbean cruises and I heard some in school holidays, not sure if that's Christmas but would be nice.
> 
> Re release date.
> 
> I think we have at least two factors,
> 
> A number of cruisers have 10% off vouchers due to expire the end of next week.
> 
> The PIFs for 2014 Summer Med cruises are going through now, they do not want people to cancel and move to 2015.
> 
> That's causing the delay.
> 
> 
> I Think though like others it must be mid March as after that your getting dangerously close to Easter when there staff and cruisers will want to be away, or a good proportion on leave.



was thinking this today too...
My PIF date for my July 14th cruise is March 16th...


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

denise said:


> was thinking this today too...
> My PIF date for my July 14th cruise is March 16th...



Yes I paid off my whopping fee a long time back but my actual PIF  date s just coming up. They have form on this, delaying a new release until PIFs on similar cruises are through.


----------



## lolainkent

JoyB-UK said:


> Check out norwegian air shuttle prices from gatwick to copenhagen, you can get one way flights for £50 including checked bag and seat reservation.  They are a budget airline that is a step above easy jet/ Ryanair etc.  We used them for our barcelona flights last year and they were really good for the price.  They use gatwick as a main base and fly all around Europe.



Oh I know all the budget airlines, I live in the UK and have used lots of them. Thanks though, I hadn't actually looked at the pricing. It'd still be airfare x two, plus getting us to Gatwick (petrol for the 1hr+ drive), plus possibly an overnight in Copenhagen. That versus driving the 10min to Dover! 

I'm excited to see the date, prices and ports of call!!


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

lolainkent said:


> Oh I know all the budget airlines, I live in the UK and have used lots of them. Thanks though, I hadn't actually looked at the pricing. It'd still be airfare x two, plus getting us to Gatwick (petrol for the 1hr+ drive), plus possibly an overnight in Copenhagen. That versus driving the 10min to Dover!
> 
> I'm excited to see the date, prices and ports of call!!



In 2010 I drove to Dover in just over an hour, so nice, no flights, no luggage issues, and post cruise on the day of disembarkation home by 8.30am.


----------



## CaliforniaGirl09

DISNEY FANTASY said:


> Yes I paid off my whopping fee a long time back but my actual PIF  date s just coming up. They have form on this, delaying a new release until PIFs on similar cruises are through.



If this is DCL's theory, I'm not sure it worked for them in my case. I just moved my 2014 MED to a dummy, gambling on the Norway/Iceland/Baltic itineraries for 2015. Had they released summer 2015 before my PIF, I may have kept my existing reservation and/or tried to make both of them work financially. My fear of 2015 pricing is what drove me to cancel, if it turns out it's not as bad as everyone is speculating, I would have done both. I had first day pricing SPH rooms for 2014 MED, so I won't be reconsidering now. If the Norway, etc. itinerary speculation is wrong, I'll be doing something else


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

CaliforniaGirl09 said:


> If this is DCL's theory, I'm not sure it worked for them in my case. I just moved my 2014 MED to a dummy, gambling on the Norway/Iceland/Baltic itineraries for 2015. Had they released summer 2015 before my PIF, I may have kept my existing reservation and/or tried to make both of them work financially. My fear of 2015 pricing is what drove me to cancel, if it turns out it's not as bad as everyone is speculating, I would have done both. I had first day pricing SPH rooms for 2014 MED, so I won't be reconsidering now. If the Norway, etc. itinerary speculation is wrong, I'll be doing something else



The "random" factor would be that its leaked out and that wasn't the plan.

Its always a business call and I bet there is an element of income protection here to maximize bookings and reduce cancellations, you do have to consider contrary to belief, only a few cruises overall visit internet forums. So the majority do not know, until their TA emails them on a release.

I am now waitlisted for 2015 summer booking, with my TA to be at the top of the list.

My Med 12 night cruise in concierge is expensive and paid in full.


----------



## ThereYouSeeHer

CaliforniaGirl09 said:


> If this is DCL's theory, I'm not sure it worked for them in my case. I just moved my 2014 MED to a dummy, gambling on the Norway/Iceland/Baltic itineraries for 2015. Had they released summer 2015 before my PIF, I may have kept my existing reservation and/or tried to make both of them work financially. My fear of 2015 pricing is what drove me to cancel, if it turns out it's not as bad as everyone is speculating, I would have done both. I had first day pricing SPH rooms for 2014 MED, so I won't be reconsidering now. If the Norway, etc. itinerary speculation is wrong, I'll be doing something else


Same here.  We moved our 2014 reservation (opening day prices) to a dummy cruise in 2015.  It's possible we would have cruised in both years, if the itineraries had come out before our PIF date.  If 2015 doesn't work for us, it's not worth rebooking a 2014 cruise at non-opening day prices.  So, we may end up not cruising at all in 2014 or 2015!


----------



## lolainkent

DISNEY FANTASY said:


> In 2010 I drove to Dover in just over an hour, so nice, no flights, no luggage issues, and post cruise on the day of disembarkation home by 8.30am.



Exactly, right? We always chuckle coming off the ferries in Dover or out of the EuroTunnel (where we live) about how we're home so quick  It would just be so easy!


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

lolainkent said:


> Exactly, right? We always chuckle coming off the ferries in Dover or out of the EuroTunnel (where we live) about how we're home so quick  It would just be so easy!



Oh yes. M20/M25 Home,

Far better than Vancouver.


----------



## JimmyJackJunior

DISNEY FANTASY said:


> Oh yes. M20/M25 Home,
> 
> Far better than Vancouver.



What is wrong with the ferries in Vancouver? I have commuted from Victoria to a job in Vancouver. They are awesome.


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

JimmyJackJunior said:


> What is wrong with the ferries in Vancouver? I have commuted from Victoria to a job in Vancouver. They are awesome.



Vancouver is very nice, it's just an eleven  hour flight from the UK, and Dover is just down the road.

M20 and M25 are motorways, (freeways).


----------



## lolainkent

JimmyJackJunior said:


> What is wrong with the ferries in Vancouver? I have commuted from Victoria to a job in Vancouver. They are awesome.





DISNEY FANTASY said:


> Vancouver is very nice, it's just an eleven  hour flight from the UK, and Dover is just down the road.
> 
> M20 and M25 are motorways, (freeways).



Yup, this.  And I was born in Vancouver and raised in Victoria


----------



## Silverfox97

llqool said:


> Is this really true?  I thought you couldn't do that, that you had to book a new reservation (at a possibly higher category) and cancel the old one?  Just like they don't let you apply FL resident or military discounts after the fact.



They DO let you apply FL resident rates after the fact absolutely.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## Silverfox97

DISNEY FANTASY said:


> Re release date.  I think we have at least two factors,  A number of cruisers have 10% off vouchers due to expire the end of next week.  The PIFs for 2014 Summer Med cruises are going through now, they do not want people to cancel and move to 2015.  That's causing the delay.  I Think though like others it must be mid March as after that your getting dangerously close to Easter when there staff and cruisers will want to be away, or a good proportion on leave.



That is absolutely it re: not wanting guests to change to 2015 Med cruises. It's just smart business on DCL's part.  

There will always people that move before regardless.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## csidisney

I really really hope there are southern carribbean itineraries during school break time. If not I will be saying bye to dcl


----------



## luv2sleep

csidisney said:


> I really really hope there are southern carribbean itineraries during school break time. If not I will be saying bye to dcl



I'm hoping for anything longish and in the US or Canada during school break time.


----------



## kaseyC

The poster Ulsteinvik on Cruise Critic posted a link to the Copenhagen port and the Disney Magic shows up starting on May 29, 2015.

http://www.cmport.com/ships-in-port/cruise-ships/cruise-list-2015


----------



## DisneyOHFan

kaseyC said:


> The poster Ulsteinvik on Cruise Critic posted a link to the Copenhagen port and the Disney Magic shows up starting on May 29, 2015.
> 
> http://www.cmport.com/ships-in-port/cruise-ships/cruise-list-2015



So, so excited.  Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Jerseymomof2

ok so I now have no hope of the Magic returning to NYC for 2015. Does anyone have any info on where the Wonder will be summer of 2015 yet? Maybe she will be the NYC one?


----------



## jdb in AZ

Jerseymomof2 said:


> ok so I now have no hope of the Magic returning to NYC for 2015. Does anyone have any info on where the Wonder will be summer of 2015 yet? Maybe she will be the NYC one?



As long as Alaska is lucrative I don't see DCL pulling the Wonder away from there.


----------



## kaseyC

The Magic shows up on the following dates in Copenhagen.
5/29-30/2015
6/6/2015
6/13/2015
6/20/2015
6/29/2015
7/12/2015
7/24-25/2015

If I'm reading the schedule right, looks like it could be a series of 7 night cruises, one 9 night and two 14 night cruises.  

Very cool, we sailed out of Copenhagen last summer and spent a few days pre-cruise.  Absolutely loved the city.


----------



## sweetlovin'

Jerseymomof2 said:


> ok so I now have no hope of the Magic returning to NYC for 2015. Does anyone have any info on where the Wonder will be summer of 2015 yet? Maybe she will be the NYC one?



The only thing I've seen on the wonder is the possibility of Hawaii


----------



## Jerseymomof2

my travel agent strongly hinted that one of the disney ships would sail from NYC or NO the summer of 2015. but of course they always change it up. 
Still hoping....


----------



## sweetlovin'

It's looking more and more likely that the Baltics are a go.  I am so excited that I am getting a 2nd chance at this.  I was booked on the 2010, but so afraid of cruising I canceled.  I really have been hoping to get a do over and it looks like opportunity is knocking twice


----------



## Sorcerina

kaseyC said:


> The poster Ulsteinvik on Cruise Critic posted a link to the Copenhagen port and the Disney Magic shows up starting on May 29, 2015.
> 
> http://www.cmport.com/ships-in-port/cruise-ships/cruise-list-2015



That sounds great. Makes it possible that they will go to Copenhagen direktly from USAas the last years and this year the EBTA starts arround 05/18


----------



## CruznLexi

I doubt they will do NOthey tried Galvaston and LA. Did not work out and contracts broken. If they do it would be for a short time.


----------



## disneynme

Can someone list all the dates and ports that we know so far and combine it with Copenhagen? There was a post further back that had a list but I can't find it. I would be grateful.


----------



## JoyB-UK

kaseyC said:


> The Magic shows up on the following dates in Copenhagen.
> 5/29-30/2015
> 6/6/2015
> 6/13/2015
> 6/20/2015
> 6/29/2015
> 7/12/2015
> 7/25/2015
> 
> If I'm reading the schedule right, looks like it could be a series of 7 night cruises, one 9 night and two 14 night cruises.
> 
> Very cool, we sailed out of Copenhagen last summer and spent a few days pre-cruise.  Absolutely loved the city.


7/12/2015 looks like it will be the first port when it leaves Dover on July 10th so it definitely looks like a Baltics cruise.

Repo which may include iceland looks like it will be 11 nights.

With all these ports coming out it must be definite now, they cannot all be dummy bookings.


----------



## disneynme

kaseyC said:


> The Magic shows up on the following dates in Copenhagen.
> 5/29-30/2015
> 6/6/2015
> 6/13/2015
> 6/20/2015
> 6/29/2015
> 7/12/2015
> 7/25/2015
> 
> If I'm reading the schedule right, looks like it could be a series of 7 night cruises, one 9 night and two 14 night cruises.
> 
> Very cool, we sailed out of Copenhagen last summer and spent a few days pre-cruise.  Absolutely loved the city.



It looks like the Magic is there 7/24-7/25.


----------



## JoyB-UK

disneynme said:


> Can someone list all the dates and ports that we know so far and combine it with Copenhagen? There was a post further back that had a list but I can't find it. I would be grateful.



Copenhagen May 29
Copenhagen June 6
Geiranger June 10
Copenhagen June 13
Copenhagen June 20
Geiranger June 24
Copenhagen June 29
Akureyri July 4
Reykjavik July 5/6
Dover July 10
Copenhagen July 12
Dover July 22
Copenhagen July 24
Dover August 3
Civitavecchia August 13
Civitavecchia August 18
Civitavecchia August 25
Civitavecchia September 1


----------



## kaseyC

disneynme said:


> It looks like the Magic is there 7/24-7/25.



I missed that.  So a possible overnight in Copenhagen similar to the 5/29-30.  Interesting.


----------



## mcd2745

How long was the contract for the Dream to sail exclusively out of PC? Are they free to have the Dream sail from other ports yet (even though it's unlikely)?


----------



## kaseyC

JoyB-UK said:


> Copenhagen May 29
> Copenhagen June 6
> Geiranger June 10
> Copenhagen June 13
> Copenhagen June 20
> Geiranger June 24
> Copenhagen June 29
> Akureyri July 4
> Reykjavik July 5/6
> Dover July 10
> Copenhagen July 12
> Dover July 22
> Copenhagen July 24
> Dover August 3
> Civitavecchia August 13
> Civitavecchia August 18
> Civitavecchia August 25
> Civitavecchia September 1



Wow!!


----------



## HermanTriplets+1

JoyB-UK said:


> Copenhagen May 29
> Copenhagen June 6
> Geiranger June 10
> Copenhagen June 13
> Copenhagen June 20
> Geiranger June 24
> Copenhagen June 29
> Akureyri July 4
> Reykjavik July 5/6
> Dover July 10
> Copenhagen July 12
> Dover July 22
> Copenhagen July 24
> Dover August 3
> Civitavecchia August 13
> Civitavecchia August 18
> Civitavecchia August 25
> Civitavecchia September 1





kaseyC said:


> Wow!!



This!  (    )


----------



## sweetlovin'

JoyB-UK said:


> Copenhagen May 29
> Copenhagen June 6
> Geiranger June 10
> Copenhagen June 13
> Copenhagen June 20
> Geiranger June 24
> Copenhagen June 29
> Akureyri July 4
> Reykjavik July 5/6
> Dover July 10
> Copenhagen July 12
> Dover July 22
> Copenhagen July 24
> Dover August 3
> Civitavecchia August 13
> Civitavecchia August 18
> Civitavecchia August 25
> Civitavecchia September 1



 You rock!!  Thank you  

 So it is either July 10th is one of the Baltics or July 12th?  What are we thinking the starting point is for those? Dover or Copenhagen?


----------



## Cousin Orville

Nice work!

Same info, formatted differently:

May 30 Copenhagen - 7 night Baltic
Jun 6 Copenhagen - 7 night Fjord (Geiranger)
Jun 13 Copenhagen - 7 night Baltic
Jun 20 Copenhagen - 9 night Fjord (Geiranger)
Jun 29 Copenhagen - 11 night Iceland (Akureyri, Reykjavik overnight)
Jul 10 Dover - 12 night Baltic (Copenhagen)
Jul 22 Dover - 12 night Baltic (Copenhagen overnight)
Aug 3 Dover - Med repo


----------



## JoyB-UK

sweetlovin' said:


> You rock!!  Thank you
> 
> So it is either July 10th is one of the Baltics or July 12th?  What are we thinking the starting point is for those? Dover or Copenhagen?


Starting point Dover and Copenhagen is the first port of call.


Cousin Orville said:


> Nice work!
> 
> Same info, formatted differently:
> 
> May 30 Copenhagen - 7 night Baltic
> Jun 6 Copenhagen - 7 night Fjord (Geiranger)
> Jun 13 Copenhagen - 7 night Baltic
> Jun 20 Copenhagen - 9 night Fjord (Geiranger)
> Jun 29 Copenhagen - 12 night Iceland (Akureyri, Reykjavik overnight)
> Jul 10 Dover - 12 night Baltic (Copenhagen)
> Jul 22 Dover - 12 night Baltic (Copenhagen overnight)
> Aug 3 Dover - Med repo



June 29 would be 11 nights but every else looks good.


----------



## sweetlovin'

So, no Greece for 2015  as of now, right?


----------



## Cousin Orville

JoyB-UK said:


> Starting point Dover and Copenhagen is the first port of call.
> 
> 
> June 29 would be 11 nights but every else looks good.



Thanks.  Wishful thinking I guess.


----------



## Tink2312

There goes plans to do DCL for my 30th! July 1st looks like it'll be during the Iceland cruise which would be AWESOME but would also likely require me to sell a body part to afford! Definitely thinking Copenhagen 7n Baltic or transatlantic instead.


----------



## sweetlovin'

Tink2312 said:


> There goes plans to do DCL for my 30th! July 1st looks like it'll be during the Iceland cruise which would be AWESOME but would also likely require me to sell a body part to afford! Definitely thinking Copenhagen 7n Baltic or transatlantic instead.



I just listed a kidney  JK

 I was thinking about July 4th week as well, but for me, I think I will be doing a 12 night Baltic and Hawaii.  I'm not sure if I can swing Norway as well, but I'll give it my best shot


----------



## Cousin Orville

sweetlovin' said:


> So, no Greece for 2015  as of now, right?



It's interesting that they're refocusing 2015 summer to the Baltic.  I would be surprised if they didn't return to Greece in 2016, maybe with the rumored Istanbul.  It happens to work for us, as we've travelled with them going on 3 prev meds now and are ready to go back to the Baltic, but it stinks for those hoping to do a longer med trip in 2015.  For those considering a Baltic, it may be 2015 or wait a few yrs before they're offered again.


----------



## sweetlovin'

Cousin Orville said:


> It's interesting that they're refocusing 2015 summer to the Baltic.  I would be surprised if they didn't return to Greece in 2016, maybe with the rumored Istanbul.  It happens to work for us, as we've travelled with them going on 3 prev meds now and are ready to go back to the Baltic, but it stinks for those hoping to do a longer med trip in 2015.  For those considering a Baltic, it may be 2015 or wait a few yrs before they're offered again.



I'm very glad for it for me, but my 9yo will be disappointed.  She loved the kids excursions listed and has been asking to go to Greece for a while.  Maybe they will have a very discounted VGT rate for the 9 night this year.  I could have taken her on another line, but the excursions really sold her on DCL Greece.


----------



## disneynme

Thank you for posting the dates Joy and Orville. That helps so much. Right now I am eyeing the June 13th Baltic. Our 20th anniversary is June 17th, so that would work out perfectly. I so wish we could have visited England or even done a b2b, but DH can only be gone from work a little while. *sigh*


----------



## krisinparis

If the 7/22 cruise is including an overnight in Copenhagen, but is the same length as the the 7/10 cruise, any speculation on what else will be different?  Do you think they would skip the overnight in St. Petersburg??  (I'm hoping to book the 7/22 date, but if it doesn't overnight in St. Petersburg, I might have to consider some other options!)


----------



## sweetlovin'

Cousin Orville said:


> Nice work!
> 
> Same info, formatted differently:
> 
> May 30 Copenhagen - 7 night Baltic
> Jun 6 Copenhagen - 7 night Fjord (Geiranger)
> Jun 13 Copenhagen - 7 night Baltic
> Jun 20 Copenhagen - 9 night Fjord (Geiranger)
> Jun 29 Copenhagen - 11 night Iceland (Akureyri, Reykjavik overnight)
> Jul 10 Dover - 12 night Baltic (Copenhagen)
> Jul 22 Dover - 12 night Baltic (Copenhagen overnight)
> Aug 3 Dover - Med repo



I think I'm going to try for June 29 & Jul 10th.  If I can't swing that, June 13 and June 20th, but I'm hoping for the two longer. :good vibes

 Thank you for listing this


----------



## Dug720

Anyone else wonder if the situation with Russia and Ukraine might have them rethinking any Baltic itinerary? And maybe that's part of why the delay in releasing information?


----------



## ShellB8585

Dug720 said:


> Anyone else wonder if the situation with Russia and Ukraine might have them rethinking any Baltic itinerary? And maybe that's part of why the delay in releasing information?



Yes! I have been wondering that a lot. They may be trying to decide on some alternative ports.


----------



## Happy99

Dug720 said:


> Anyone else wonder if the situation with Russia and Ukraine might have them rethinking any Baltic itinerary? And maybe that's part of why the delay in releasing information?



Personally I say no. The cruise is far enough out that they will monitor the situation but hopefully all is resolved way before summer 2015 
Also the location of the unrest is not close to St Petersburg 
everything that is going on has to do with the Black Sea not the Baltic Sea 
they didn't change any of the summer 2011 med cruises until closer to sailing date and removed Tunis from the itinerary 
I think others have it correct they are waiting for most of the 2014 Med cruise paid in full dates to pass so they don't have a lot of people changing to 2015 and leaving a lot of empty rooms for 2014 at much higher prices than opening day which makes them harder to sell this close to summer 2014


----------



## lolainkent

Cousin Orville said:


> Nice work!  Same info, formatted differently:  May 30 Copenhagen - 7 night Baltic Jun 6 Copenhagen - 7 night Fjord (Geiranger) Jun 13 Copenhagen - 7 night Baltic Jun 20 Copenhagen - 9 night Fjord (Geiranger) Jun 29 Copenhagen - 11 night Iceland (Akureyri, Reykjavik overnight) Jul 10 Dover - 12 night Baltic (Copenhagen) Jul 22 Dover - 12 night Baltic (Copenhagen overnight) Aug 3 Dover - Med repo



Eeek I could have my birthday (Jul 10) either disembarking from Iceland or starting a Baltic, that would be amazing!!  I'm really excited to see prices and exact schedules!


----------



## HookedOnDCL1

*Sigh* All this waiting around for Disney to release their dates and news of KSF on RCL, prompted me to go look at what RCL has to offer - out of curiosity. RCL's ships look so exciting and they seem to have so much to offer! Starting to make me feel like Disney's ships don't measure up and wonder why DO they charge so much more than the other lines?  RCL looks pretty good and people have said they had a great time.

Come on Disney or you're gonna lose me! I was excited 6 weeks ago when we decided to book our 2015 cruise - now I'm just frustrated! 

BTW, if someone from Disney is reading this, I could really use one of those 10% off coupons!


----------



## Vidia2

HookedOnDCL1 said:


> *Sigh* All this waiting around for Disney to release their dates and news of KSF on RCL, prompted me to go look at what RCL has to offer - out of curiosity. RCL's ships look so exciting and they seem to have so much to offer! Starting to make me feel like Disney's ships don't measure up and wonder why DO they charge so much more than the other lines?  RCL looks pretty good and people have said they had a great time.  Come on Disney or you're gonna lose me! I was excited 6 weeks ago when we decided to book our 2015 cruise - now I'm just frustrated!   BTW, if someone from Disney is reading this, I could really use one of those 10% off coupons!



These itineraries are marketed toward Europeans.  Absolutely nothing wrong with that, just a fact.  The dollar is weak.  DCL knows that we have to factor in cost of airfare etc and it's hardly worth it for the shorter cruises.  It's pretty sad IMO.  

We're looking at the new RCCL Anthem.  

RCCL also now has special programs for kids with autism, when by contrast, DCL offers no accommodations, much less special programs.  Disney parks has basically invited the autistic community to go elsewhere.


----------



## woody73

HookedOnDCL1 said:


> . . . RCL's ships look so exciting and they seem to have so much to offer!


In 2015, RCI's Allure OTS will be in the Med.

Woody


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

I just want to add my thanks to everyone for thier contributions and hard work on this, I think the thread should be called the Sherlock thread.

Great teamwork great pooling of information.


Pity I work all day so can't keep up, I do have to pay DCL somehow.


It's great to see the rumours from Augudt last yesr have been proven to be correct snd added to with more ports in the same general area.


Thank you.


----------



## Calfan

sweetlovin' said:


> I think I'm going to try for June 29 & Jul 10th.  If I can't swing that, June 13 and June 20th, but I'm hoping for the two longer. :good vibes



This is exactly what I am thinking!  First choice is to combine the June 29 with Iceland and then the 12-night Baltic, but if I can't swing that, I think I would opt to combine the June 13 & 20th cruises.  That means giving up Iceland, but I really want to do one of the Baltics cruises.  Hopefully this will all pan out when DCL acutally announces.  Poor us, to have these tough choices to make, LOL.


----------



## JoyB-UK

Calfan said:


> This is exactly what I am thinking!  First choice is to combine the June 29 with Iceland and then the 12-night Baltic, but if I can't swing that, I think I would opt to combine the June 13 & 20th cruises.  That means giving up Iceland, but I really want to do one of the Baltics cruises.  Hopefully this will all pan out when DCL acutally announces.  Poor us, to have these tough choices to make, LOL.



First world problems.   I'll settle for one cruise - first choice 29th June, second 20th June, third and probably only one I can actually afford, 3rd August.


----------



## disneynme

disneynme said:


> Thank you for posting the dates Joy and Orville. That helps so much. Right now I am eyeing the June 13th Baltic. Our 20th anniversary is June 17th, so that would work out perfectly. I so wish we could have visited England or even done a b2b, but DH can only be gone from work a little while. *sigh*



Ha! I quoted myself, but I can't stop obsessing with the planning. Now I'm looking at the May 30-June 6 Baltic. DH would only have to take one extra day off work and we'd get a 3-day weekend before that, so 4 extra days. I'm wondering if I could work it out to fly into London and stay a few days and then fly on to Copenhagen. Could I make that work? It would be me, DH and our DD would be 12yo. DH and I have been to England several times and I lived there as a little girl, but our DD really, really wants to go to England.


----------



## sweetlovin'

Calfan said:


> This is exactly what I am thinking!  First choice is to combine the June 29 with Iceland and then the 12-night Baltic, but if I can't swing that, I think I would opt to combine the June 13 & 20th cruises.  That means giving up Iceland, but I really want to do one of the Baltics cruises.  Hopefully this will all pan out when DCL acutally announces.  Poor us, to have these tough choices to make, LOL.



 Hopefully we are able to get the first choice.  Then we will be cruising quite a few cruises together.  Thanksgiving Dream,  Iceland and then Baltic.


----------



## sweetlovin'

disneynme said:


> Ha! I quoted myself, but I can't stop obsessing with the planning. Now I'm looking at the May 30-June 6 Baltic. DH would only have to take one extra day off work and we'd get a 3-day weekend before that, so 4 extra days. I'm wondering if I could work it out to fly into London and stay a few days and then fly on to Copenhagen. Could I make that work? It would be me, DH and our DD would be 12yo. DH and I have been to England several times and I lived there as a little girl, but our DD really, really wants to go to England.



I took my son at 11 and he had a blast in England.  I hope you are able to make it work


----------



## sweetlovin'

JoyB-UK said:


> First world problems.   I'll settle for one cruise - first choice 29th June, second 20th June, third and probably only one I can actually afford, 3rd August.



 I still say we need a smilie pulling out empty pockets.  Similar to the Monopoly income taxes guy


----------



## disneynme

sweetlovin' said:


> I took my son at 11 and he had a blast in England.  I hope you are able to make it work



Thanks. I feel like I might need to make a Power Point presentation to convince DH. He's excited for the Baltics, but when I talked about the Iceland cruise, he turned up his nose.**weirdo** So, I can't make the Iceland cruise work.


----------



## CruznLexi

WBTA when does it leave and from where?


----------



## AquaDame

Only one Iceland trip... hmm. Is that going to also hit the Fjords or will the rest of that one be a Baltics?


----------



## denise

things are really looking exciting...
I sure hope all the rumors come true...

1st choice is Iceland...My DH has been there and loved it.
2nd choice Norway Fjords...
3rd Baltic...did it the first year maybe it's time to do it again!!!
or perhaps all three!!! 
I would need my own ship to come in to pull that off....


----------



## sweetlovin'

disneynme said:


> Thanks. I feel like I might need to make a Power Point presentation to convince DH. He's excited for the Baltics, but when I talked about the Iceland cruise, he turned up his nose.**weirdo** So, I can't make the Iceland cruise work.



 I guess you don't want to lovingly ditch him and then have him meet you for that Baltics.  I mean, I'm really only thinking about him.   That way he won't have to take the extra day off work.


----------



## jenf22

HookedOnDCL1 said:


> BTW, if someone from Disney is reading this, I could really use one of those 10% off coupons!



Seriously!  Is there no way to get one of those magic coupons??!?!  What if I call and beg???


----------



## sweetlovin'

denise said:


> things are really looking exciting...
> I sure hope all the rumors come true...
> 
> 1st choice is Iceland...My DH has been there and loved it.
> 2nd choice Norway Fjords...
> 3rd Baltic...did it the first year maybe it's time to do it again!!!
> or perhaps all three!!!
> I would need my own ship to come in to pull that off....



 I think you should go for all three. That way I can live vicariously through you.


----------



## ThereYouSeeHer

jenf22 said:


> Seriously!  Is there no way to get one of those magic coupons??!?!  What if I call and beg???


The only time I've gotten a coupon before is when we did not book a bounceback cruise.  However, shortly after returning home from the cruise, we received a 10% off coupon.  I'm not sure if they give them out apart from that reason?


----------



## kaseyC

It would not surprise me if these cruises will fall under DCL's new OBB blackout dates for using the 10%.


----------



## disneynme

sweetlovin' said:


> I guess you don't want to lovingly ditch him and then have him meet you for that Baltics.  I mean, I'm really only thinking about him.   That way he won't have to take the extra day off work.




I have already thought about DD and I staying and doing a b2b by ourselves.


----------



## JoyB-UK

Just had a horrible thought, what's the betting that the one and only Iceland cruise will be a blackout date for moving dummy bookings


----------



## wallawallakids

ThereYouSeeHer said:


> The only time I've gotten a coupon before is when we did not book a bounceback cruise.  However, shortly after returning home from the cruise, we received a 10% off coupon.  I'm not sure if they give them out apart from that reason?



I have never received one.    Even when I did not book on board.  I never get pin codes either.  I assume it has more to do with luck than anything.  (Either that, Disney knows I always come back for more so they don't give me a code.    But I would really like one, esp given the fact we always need to staterooms!)


----------



## JoyB-UK

kaseyC said:


> It would not surprise me if these cruises will fall under DCL's new OBB blackout dates for using the 10%.



Beat me too it.


----------



## AquaDame

JoyB-UK said:


> Just had a horrible thought, what's the betting that the one and only Iceland cruise will be a blackout date for moving dummy bookings



I'm just wondering how much the price is going to go up by the next day since I can't book along with gold and platinum!  Of course, if it ends up being baltic vs norway for the other ports on that one I'm not as interested anyway.


----------



## jdb in AZ

JoyB-UK said:


> Just had a horrible thought, what's the betting that the one and only Iceland cruise will be a blackout date for moving dummy bookings



Say it ain't so! That would be a deal breaker for us.


----------



## sweetlovin'

JoyB-UK said:


> Just had a horrible thought, what's the betting that the one and only Iceland cruise will be a blackout date for moving dummy bookings



I think July 4th cruises were blocked this year, since it falls over July 4th, I was  thinking the same thing.  My only hope is that it is a repo, so maybe a little less.  

 I'm not sure all of the Baltics will be blacked out though


----------



## NancyIL

_If_ the May Transatlantic is from Port Canaveral to Copenhagen, I'd be interested, as it's probably the only  DCL Europe cruise that I'd be willing to pay for!  I loved the May 2013 TA on the Magic to Barcelona, but dont need to go there again. 

If DCL's TA doesn't go to Copenhagen, I like the itinerary (and price) of RCI's Serenade of the Seas: http://www.royalcaribbean.com/findacruise/cruiseDetails/itinerary.do?packageCode=SR15T051&state=NA


----------



## JoyB-UK

I don't think all of them will be blackout but it seemed a bit random for this years med cruises so it's hard to tell how they will choose.


----------



## rab1022

I hate to ask this, but I'm having trouble putting all the rumors together without reading through the 80+ pages in this thread...

Any chance someone could post a quick summary of the rumored cruises?


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

JoyB-UK said:


> Copenhagen May 29
> Copenhagen June 6
> Geiranger June 10
> Copenhagen June 13
> Copenhagen June 20
> Geiranger June 24
> Copenhagen June 29
> Akureyri July 4
> Reykjavik July 5/6
> Dover July 10
> Copenhagen July 12
> Dover July 22
> Copenhagen July 24
> Dover August 3
> Civitavecchia August 13
> Civitavecchia August 18
> Civitavecchia August 25
> Civitavecchia September 1





Cousin Orville said:


> Nice work!
> 
> Same info, formatted differently:
> 
> May 30 Copenhagen - 7 night Baltic
> Jun 6 Copenhagen - 7 night Fjord (Geiranger)
> Jun 13 Copenhagen - 7 night Baltic
> Jun 20 Copenhagen - 9 night Fjord (Geiranger)
> Jun 29 Copenhagen - 11 night Iceland (Akureyri, Reykjavik overnight)
> Jul 10 Dover - 12 night Baltic (Copenhagen)
> Jul 22 Dover - 12 night Baltic (Copenhagen overnight)
> Aug 3 Dover - Med repo





rab1022 said:


> I hate to ask this, but I'm having trouble putting all the rumors together without reading through the 80+ pages in this thread...
> 
> Any chance someone could post a quick summary of the rumored cruises?


Above.


----------



## Happy99

ThereYouSeeHer said:


> The only time I've gotten a coupon before is when we did not book a bounceback cruise.  However, shortly after returning home from the cruise, we received a 10% off coupon.  I'm not sure if they give them out apart from that reason?



I think these are only sent to first time cruisers if they don't rebook onboard. If it isn't your first Disney cruise and didn't rebook onboard you don't get one. At least that was my understanding of them. Also with these you do not get the onboard credit that you would have if you rebooked onboard


----------



## AquaDame

Holy airfare batman... looking at costs for this year for comparison we might have to book it and just know depending on what happens with airfare it may not happen. It's currently $1900 pp if it were happening this summer!


----------



## ThereYouSeeHer

Happy99 said:


> I think these are only sent to first time cruisers if they don't rebook onboard. If it isn't your first Disney cruise and didn't rebook onboard you don't get one. At least that was my understanding of them. Also with these you do not get the onboard credit that you would have if you rebooked onboard


That's interesting because it was after our first cruise that we received the discount.  Even though we knew better, we still ended up leaving without booking anything.  We were happy to have the 10%, but the onboard credit would have been really nice, too!


----------



## AquaDame

NancyIL said:


> _If_ the May Transatlantic is from Port Canaveral to Copenhagen, I'd be interested, as it's probably the only  DCL Europe cruise that I'd be willing to pay for!  I loved the May 2013 TA on the Magic to Barcelona, but dont need to go there again.
> 
> If DCL's TA doesn't go to Copenhagen, I like the itinerary (and price) of RCI's Serenade of the Seas: http://www.royalcaribbean.com/findacruise/cruiseDetails/itinerary.do?packageCode=SR15T051&state=NA



Have you by chance done a Celebrity cruise? I checked their 14 night Iceland/Norway repo and it is at $1600pp for an inside. I expect Disney will be around $3-4 given the 12 night prices on opening day for their med/greece.


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Something to note on the new Baltic's is they drop Oslo, in 2010 Oslo was included, but it's now exclusive to the fjord cruises.

So it's direct Dover to Copenhagen,

Looks like an arrival time circa 10 am and leave 8 am the next day for a run to 
Warnemunde Germany for a 6am arrival for a train service to Berlin.

Hopefully as well as St Petersburg may go to Tallinn and Helsinki. And Stockholm.


----------



## rab1022

DISNEY FANTASY said:


> Above.



Thanks!


----------



## NancyIL

AquaDame said:


> Have you by chance done a Celebrity cruise? I checked their 14 night Iceland/Norway repo and it is at $1600pp for an inside. I expect Disney will be around $3-4 given the 12 night prices on opening day for their med/greece.



Yes, I have been on 3 Celebrity cruises: a 14-night TA on Constellation; a 12-night Med on Silhouette; and a 14-night New Zealand cruise  this January. I really like Celebrity.


----------



## woody73

AquaDame said:


> Have you by chance done a Celebrity cruise? I checked their 14 night Iceland/Norway repo and it is at $1600pp for an inside. I expect Disney will be around $3-4 given the 12 night prices on opening day for their med/greece.


We've sailed on Celebrity.  It's an upscale sister cruise line to RCI. It caters primarily to adults, though we've seen children on Celebrity ships.

One nice thing about Celebrity is if you've sailed on RCI, you get benefits as a repeat guest, and vice versa.  The first time we sailed on Celebrity, we were invited to the private welcome back events, received the coupon booklet, and other benefits.

Woody


----------



## HermanTriplets+1

Vidia2 said:


> RCCL also now has special programs for kids with autism, when by contrast, DCL offers no accommodations, much less special programs.  Disney parks has basically invited the autistic community to go elsewhere.



I was on a DCL Magic sailing in 2012 and they had a big group of families with Autism on the Seas (I think that's the name of the group). I've seen posts indicating that they sail with DCL on a regular basis. Wonder if they'd have a group doing any of the European itineraries?


----------



## NancyIL

DISNEY FANTASY said:


> Something to note on the new Baltic's is they drop Oslo, in 2010 Oslo was included, but it's now exclusive to the fjord cruises.
> 
> *So it's direct Dover to Copenhagen*,
> 
> Looks like an arrival time circa 10 am and leave 8 am the next day for a run to
> Warnemunde Germany for a 6am arrival for a train service to Berlin.
> 
> Hopefully as well as St Petersburg may go to Tallinn and Helsinki. And Stockholm.



If that's the case, then the Transatlantic will be in early May instead of mid-May. However, I'm still hoping for a PC - Copenhagen TA!

**Never mind - you weren't referring to the TA but to a later Baltic cruise.


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

NancyIL said:


> If that's the case, then the Transatlantic will be in early May instead of mid-May. However, I'm still hoping for a PC - Copenhagen TA!
> 
> **Never mind - you weren't referring to the TA but to a later Baltic cruise.



Yes referring to the 12 night Baltic's.


----------



## sweetlovin'

AquaDame said:


> Holy airfare batman... looking at costs for this year for comparison we might have to book it and just know depending on what happens with airfare it may not happen. It's currently $1900 pp if it were happening this summer!



LOL!  Check early and often.  I've gotten airfare as low as $650 roundtrip to Paris and $600 to London.  (I took the $700 because I prefer the time, but $600 was an option)  Airfare can be crazy in the summer, but if you watch the rates and book early usually, you can find decent rates.


----------



## CaliforniaGirl09

denise said:


> things are really looking exciting...
> I sure hope all the rumors come true...
> 
> 1st choice is Iceland...My DH has been there and loved it.
> 2nd choice Norway Fjords...
> 3rd Baltic...did it the first year maybe it's time to do it again!!!
> or perhaps all three!!!
> I would need my own ship to come in to pull that off....



Great minds! These are mine as well. I may try to do Norway/Iceland BTB if there isn't too much overlap in ports. If Iceland proves incorrect that will change everything--then I'd do the Baltics/Fjords BTB. 

I've been trying to speculate starting prices based on previous MED cruise pricing (going up from there), and it's not pretty. My family of 4 typically gets two rooms, so not sure how it's going to all play out. 2 tall teenagers, a DH of 6'5 and moi at 5'9 in one room for 11-21 nights doesn't sound fun  But then again, neither does $30k-ish! 

Just want to say thanks to all the super-sleuthers on this page. You guys are amazing. If someone can confirm the Faroes on that Iceland cruise I may have to give them a prize, LOL! I checked but couldn't find any port info online for 2014 or 2015.


----------



## wallawallakids

ThereYouSeeHer said:


> That's interesting because it was after our first cruise that we received the discount.  Even though we knew better, we still ended up leaving without booking anything.  We were happy to have the 10%, but the onboard credit would have been really nice, too!



We didn't get one then either!  They must not like us.


----------



## AquaDame

NancyIL said:


> Yes, I have been on 3 Celebrity cruises: a 14-night TA on Constellation; a 12-night Med on Silhouette; and a 14-night New Zealand cruise  this January. I really like Celebrity.





woody73 said:


> We've sailed on Celebrity.  It's an upscale sister cruise line to RCI. It caters primarily to adults, though we've seen children on Celebrity ships.
> 
> Woody



Oh I did not know that it was basically the same but "upscale"... hmm. We'd been thinking of giving RCCL a shot for awhile now, but I'm not seeing the same options on them. Would Celebrity be TOO old, do you think? Which do you think a couple in their early 30s & used to DCL would enjoy more? 

Edited to add: we don't HAVE children, but don't mind them either!


----------



## bobbiwoz

CruznLexi said:


> WBTA when does it leave and from where?



This is what we want!


----------



## wallawallakids

AquaDame said:


> Oh I did not know that it was basically the same but "upscale"... hmm. We'd been thinking of giving RCCL a shot for awhile now, but I'm not seeing the same options on them. Would Celebrity be TOO old, do you think? Which do you think a couple in their early 30s & used to DCL would enjoy more?



I am interested in this question as well.  Did you sail Celebrity with children?  Europe is so port intensive and I am not one who would leave them in the kids club while off the ship, so it isn't like we need as much kid centered stuff on the boat.  Some would be nice though, and I would like them to feel welcomed.


----------



## tufbuf

I sure hope they post the dates by March. We have a cruise and the PIF date is in mid-April and I was hoping to transfer that booking to a Baltic cruise...


----------



## jenf22

AquaDame said:


> Holy airfare batman... looking at costs for this year for comparison we might have to book it and just know depending on what happens with airfare it may not happen. It's currently $1900 pp if it were happening this summer!



My plan is to get a United card for both myself and my husband.  We both have about 15,000 miles already and can each get 50,000 for signing up with the new card.  That *should* get us 2 of our tickets, then we just have to buy the kiddo's.  We'll see how that plays out though.  United is pretty stingy with frequent flyer tickets...


----------



## NancyIL

wallawallakids said:


> I am interested in this question as well.  Did you sail Celebrity with children?  Europe is so port intensive and I am not one who would leave them in the kids club while off the ship, so it isn't like we need as much kid centered stuff on the boat.  Some would be nice though, and I would like them to feel welcomed.



My 3 children are all in their 20s, and they didn't sail with us on Celebrity. There were very few kids on my 3 cruises, but we sailed  during the school year.  I'm sure there are more families cruising during the summer months.


----------



## Tink2312

wallawallakids said:
			
		

> We didn't get one then either!  They must not like us.



Me either. Then again, we already had our 2nd cruise booked when we did our 1st


----------



## sweetlovin'

jenf22 said:


> My plan is to get a United card for both myself and my husband.  We both have about 15,000 miles already and can each get 50,000 for signing up with the new card.  That *should* get us 2 of our tickets, then we just have to buy the kiddo's.  We'll see how that plays out though.  United is pretty stingy with frequent flyer tickets...



I got the card for myself and used the miles.  You have to book the airfare as soon as it comes out.  So, I booked Sept 2012 for mid June 2013..and I had to pick a different country than the original one because it was sold out for 4 people.  We were trying to go to Manila but ended up in Singapore first and then taking an inexpensive flight to Manila later that week.  Singapore was awesome, so I am not complaining.  More like, agreeing with you.  In order to get the country you want (with the lowest miles) you have to book early.


----------



## kaseyC

jenf22 said:


> My plan is to get a United card for both myself and my husband.  We both have about 15,000 miles already and can each get 50,000 for signing up with the new card.  That *should* get us 2 of our tickets, then we just have to buy the kiddo's.  We'll see how that plays out though. * United is pretty stingy with frequent flyer tickets*...



Interesting, that hasn't been our experience.  We have used United miles the past 3 summers for our European airfare.  Have had no issues getting Saver Awards in Economy and/or Business class.   Booked using miles again for my DH's flight to Venice from Chicago and the 5 of us from Munich to Chicago for this summer.


----------



## sweetlovin'

kaseyC said:


> Interesting, that hasn't been our experience.  We have used United miles the past 3 summers for our European airfare.  Have had no issues getting Saver Awards in Economy and/or Business class.   Booked using miles again for my DH's flight to Venice from Chicago and the 5 of us from Munich to Chicago for this summer.



Delta is by far the worst one!  They are always 25k higher for required miles than United.

 American requires the least amount miles usually.  It's 75k miles to Australia or Africa where United is 85k..


----------



## kaseyC

wallawallakids said:


> I am interested in this question as well.  Did you sail Celebrity with children?  Europe is so port intensive and I am not one who would leave them in the kids club while off the ship, so it isn't like we need as much kid centered stuff on the boat.  Some would be nice though, and I would like them to feel welcomed.



We sailed Celebrity Silhouette Greek Isles and Eastern Med cruise in 2012 with our 3 DDs who were ages 16, 11 and 9 at the time.  We felt very welcomed and my two youngest preferred the kid's clubs even more than Disney because they were less crowded and had more personal interactions with youth staff and other children.  

I also have to add that they did not spend too much time in the clubs because the itinerary was so port intensive that literally sometimes we were off the ship all day, back for dinner, back in our cabins resting up and preparing for the next port day.  Way too tired for anything else.


----------



## kaseyC

sweetlovin' said:


> Delta is by far the worst one!  They are always 25k higher for required miles than United.
> 
> American requires the least amount miles usually.  It's 75k miles to Australia or Africa where United is 85k..



So true.  Did you see that United raised their saver award and standard award miles for Star Alliance partners? Seems to mainly apply to Business and First but I believe the Asia awards jumped up for all 3 classes.


----------



## sweetlovin'

kaseyC said:


> So true.  Did you see that United raised their saver award and standard award miles for Star Alliance partners? Seems to mainly apply to Business and First but I believe the Asia awards jumped up for all 3 classes.



OH NO!!  I am so glad you said something I need to go check.  That is my ticket to Shanghai Disney 2016


----------



## sweetlovin'

It was 65k now it is 70k per person.  For a family of 4, it 20k miles more.  UGH!!  I have two roundtrip tickets at the 70k price, but I need 140k more.  Good thing I booked all my cruises through them.  They give up to 30k miles per cruise.. That should give me enough for the last two tickets…

 But, I am going to try to fly home from Tokyo, because the Tokyo routes fly through Germany. The Shanghai routes fly through Houston.  If I get a free stop over, I'd rather stop in Europe than Texas.


----------



## jenf22

kaseyC said:


> Interesting, that hasn't been our experience.  We have used United miles the past 3 summers for our European airfare.  Have had no issues getting Saver Awards in Economy and/or Business class.   Booked using miles again for my DH's flight to Venice from Chicago and the 5 of us from Munich to Chicago for this summer.



We've only ever used United miles to Hawaii and it worked out ok then.  I had a heck of a time trying to get my parents from FLL to DEN.  I'm hoping as long as we book way in the future, it'll be fine.  Actually, on the drive home I decided we need to open the first card now instead of waiting on Disney.  Flights for June 2015 will be available in July, right?  Need to get spending!


----------



## woody73

AquaDame said:


> Oh I did not know that it was basically the same but "upscale"... hmm. We'd been thinking of giving RCCL a shot for awhile now, but I'm not seeing the same options on them. Would Celebrity be TOO old, do you think? Which do you think a couple in their early 30s & used to DCL would enjoy more?
> 
> Edited to add: we don't HAVE children, but don't mind them either!


I did not say Celebrity and RCI were "basically the same but 'upscale.'" 

I said "Celebrity is an upscale sister cruise line to RCI."  RCI, Celebrity and Azamara are separate cruise lines owned by the same parent company.  Similarly, Carnival, Princess, HAL and several others are owned by another separate parent company.

I think you would be pleased on either Celebrity or RCI.  It really depends on your interests.  If you like activities such as ice skating, a rock climbing wall, a Flow Rider or zip line, then choose RCI.  

With Celebrity being upscale, there's more emphasis on things like food quality.  For example, RCI's ships have soft serve ice cream.  Celebrity has 8 flavors of gelato that's handmade daily.  (The 9th flavor is sugar free vanilla, which is pre made.)  Most activities are geared for adults.  On our last Celebrity cruise, to Hawaii, there were three lecturers onboard -- a university professor, a marine biologist, and an astronomer.  They were excellent.

We choose our cruises based on the itinerary.  We are not partial to any one cruise line, especially in Europe where the itineraries are often so port intensive.

Woody


----------



## woody73

wallawallakids said:


> I am interested in this question as well.  Did you sail Celebrity with children?  Europe is so port intensive and I am not one who would leave them in the kids club while off the ship, so it isn't like we need as much kid centered stuff on the boat.  Some would be nice though, and I would like them to feel welcomed.


We don't sail with kids, not that we mind them.

I don't believe that kids would feel unwelcomed on Celebrity.  Or on HAL, for that matter.  If fact, we sailed on HAL with a family with two kids, and the kids loved it because of all the personalized attention they received.

You're right -- Europe is so port intensive.  Our last DCL cruise was the May 2013 EBTA.  Upon disembarking in Barcelona, we stayed 3 nights, then sailed on a NCL cruise from Barcelona to Venice.  Through our DIS cruise meet thread, we met two families, with kids, who were doing the same thing.  

The NCL cruise was port intensive: 12-nights with just 2 sea days.  My DW and my typical routine was to wake up early, have a quick breakfast, enjoy a full day of sightseeing, get back onboard, have dinner, maybe see the theatre show (I skipped it most nights), go back to the cabin and read up on the next day's port.  There wasn't much time for anything else.

In talking with the two families, sailing on NCL worked very well for them -- especially the Freestyle dining (no set traditional dining time).  Guests could come back onboard and eat when they wanted.

HTH

Woody


----------



## woody73

kaseyC said:


> We sailed Celebrity Silhouette Greek Isles and Eastern Med cruise in 2012 . . .
> 
> I also have to add that they did not spend too much time in the clubs because the itinerary was so port intensive that literally sometimes *we were off the ship all day, back for dinner, back in our cabins resting up and preparing for the next port day.*  Way too tired for anything else.


That describes our experience exactly!

Woody


----------



## wallawallakids

woody73 said:


> We don't sail with kids, not that we mind them.
> 
> I don't believe that kids would feel unwelcomed on Celebrity.  Or on HAL, for that matter.  If fact, we sailed on HAL with a family with two kids, and the kids loved it because of all the personalized attention they received.
> 
> You're right -- Europe is so port intensive.  Our last DCL cruise was the May 2013 EBTA.  Upon disembarking in Barcelona, we stayed 3 nights, then sailed on a NCL cruise from Barcelona to Venice.  Through our DIS cruise meet thread, we met two families, with kids, who were doing the same thing.
> 
> The NCL cruise was port intensive: 12-nights with just 2 sea days.  My DW and my typical routine was to wake up early, have a quick breakfast, enjoy a full day of sightseeing, get back onboard, have dinner, maybe see the theatre show (I skipped it most nights), go back to the cabin and read up on the next day's port.  There wasn't much time for anything else.
> 
> In talking with the two families, sailing on NCL worked very well for them -- especially the Freestyle dining (no set traditional dining time).  Guests could come back onboard and eat when they wanted.
> 
> HTH
> 
> Woody



This is great to know and very helpful.  Thank you.


----------



## Calfan

sweetlovin' said:


> Hopefully we are able to get the first choice.  Then we will be cruising quite a few cruises together.  Thanksgiving Dream,  Iceland and then Baltic.



That would be awesome!!


----------



## DahliaRW

Thanks for everyone who put the dates together.  Right now (if I can convince dh) I'm looking at the EBTA (if it does end in Copenhagen) or the June 6 Norway (I think the 9 night one will probably just be too expensive).  I'm REALLY hoping that the Norway cruises will have Frozen tie ins, that would make them perfect for DD and justify the extra cost...


----------



## disneynme

DH agreed to the extra days and I didn't even need a Power Point!

So, we are looking at flying into London 5/23 to tour and then on to Copenhagen 5/27 to catch the 5/30 Baltic cruise. I just hope I don't pass out when I see how much this is all going to cost.


----------



## Silstone

sweetlovin' said:


> LOL!  Check early and often.  I've gotten airfare as low as $650 roundtrip to Paris and $600 to London.  (I took the $700 because I prefer the time, but $600 was an option)  Airfare can be crazy in the summer, but if you watch the rates and book early usually, you can find decent rates.



That's my fear. Quoting 1300-1600 pp on airfare. Times 3-that's another cruise. 

Decisions decisions.


----------



## kaseyC

jenf22 said:


> We've only ever used United miles to Hawaii and it worked out ok then.  I had a heck of a time trying to get my parents from FLL to DEN.  I'm hoping as long as we book way in the future, it'll be fine.  Actually, on the drive home I decided we need to open the first card now instead of waiting on Disney.  Flights for June 2015 will be available in July, right?  Need to get spending!



I always try to book as soon as awards are released.  July is about right for June 2015.


----------



## jenf22

kaseyC said:


> I always try to book as soon as awards are released.  July is about right for June 2015.



Do you know if award travel is refundable (you get the points back) on United like it is on Southwest?


----------



## AquaDame

woody73 said:


> I did not say Celebrity and RCI were "basically the same but 'upscale.'"
> 
> I said "Celebrity is an upscale sister cruise line to RCI."  RCI, Celebrity and Azamara are separate cruise lines owned by the same parent company.  Similarly, Carnival, Princess, HAL and several others are owned by another separate parent company.
> 
> Woody



I apologize Woody - I used a pretty crappy analogy in my head and did not mean to sound as if that was your wording. Thank you for clarifying for everyone!


----------



## NancyIL

jenf22 said:


> Do you know if award travel is refundable (you get the points back) on United like it is on Southwest?



I suspect United is similar to American Airlines when it comes to redepositing miles.  This is AA's policy:



> *Reinstating Award Tickets*
> 
> (Waived for AAdvantage Executive Platinum members using miles from their account)
> 
> You can request to have your AAdvantage mileage reinstated for an unused AAdvantage flight award if your ticket has not expired. Partially used awards cannot be reinstated.
> 
> When requesting a reinstatement, a $150 USD processing charge will be assessed per account for the first award ticket. Any additional award tickets reinstated to the same account at the same time will have a $25 USD per ticket add-on charge.


----------



## woody73

AquaDame said:


> I apologize Woody - I used a pretty crappy analogy in my head and did not mean to sound as if that was your wording. Thank you for clarifying for everyone!


No worries, really.

Again, I think you two would enjoy either one, RCI or Celebrity.  From there, it's just a matter of fine tuning your personal interests.  Foodie?  Adventurous?  Enrichment programs?  Discotheque?  Big production shows?  

Woody


----------



## jenf22

NancyIL said:


> I suspect United is similar to American Airlines when it comes to redepositing miles.  This is AA's policy:



Yikes!  I looked it up and it's worse.  United charges $200 to re-credit miles with a canceled trip.


----------



## hetheric

Does anyone know the price of the 2010 Baltic cruises?


----------



## woody73

NancyIL said:


> I suspect United is similar to American Airlines when it comes to redepositing miles.  This is AA's policy:
> 
> Reinstating Award Tickets
> 
> (Waived for AAdvantage Executive Platinum members using miles from their account)
> 
> You can request to have your AAdvantage mileage reinstated for an unused AAdvantage flight award if your ticket has not expired. Partially used awards cannot be reinstated.
> 
> When requesting a reinstatement, a $150 USD processing charge will be assessed per account for the first award ticket. Any additional award tickets reinstated to the same account at the same time will have a $25 USD per ticket add-on charge.​


Here's a heads up for those who use miles *and* buy travel insurance:

Some policies will pay the processing fee to reinstate miles, others won't.  So if this coverage is important to you, check the policy before buying.

Woody


----------



## NancyIL

hetheric said:


> Does anyone know the price of the 2010 Baltic cruises?



They started at  $3,649 + taxes pp for a cat. 11 inside.


----------



## Cousin Orville

DISNEY FANTASY said:


> Something to note on the new Baltic's is they drop Oslo, in 2010 Oslo was included, but it's now exclusive to the fjord cruises.
> 
> So it's direct Dover to Copenhagen,
> 
> Looks like an arrival time circa 10 am and leave 8 am the next day for a run to
> Warnemunde Germany for a 6am arrival for a train service to Berlin.
> 
> Hopefully as well as St Petersburg may go to Tallinn and Helsinki. And Stockholm.



They could do Oslo on the way back, right?   Both Tallinn and Helsinki on the same trip would be neat.  Tallinn was a great port.

Having done the Baltic in 2010, we'll likely focus on either the 9 night Fjords or the 11 night Iceland.  Would love to do both, but I don't think I can swing that much time off.   That's going to be a crazy tough choice.   I'm also considering ABD's Norway trip too.  They'll likely go to some of the same places, but also hit up some stave churches and other areas inaccessible to a cruise ship.


----------



## Silstone

NancyIL said:


> They started at  $3,649 + taxes pp for a cat. 11 inside.



How many days was that for?? Please say 14.


----------



## NancyIL

Silstone said:


> How many days was that for?? Please say 14.



It was a 12-night cruise.


----------



## kaseyC

jenf22 said:


> Yikes!  I looked it up and it's worse.  United charges $200 to re-credit miles with a canceled trip.



I didn't realize the fees were that high.  We've been fortunate and have never had to pay any change fees or fees for re-crediting the miles.   MY DH travels frequently to Europe and Asia for work.  He's made 1K for the past few years and Global Services this year.  No fees for those membership levels.


----------



## sweetlovin'

kaseyC said:


> I didn't realize the fees were that high.  We've been fortunate and have never had to pay any change fees or fees for re-crediting the miles.   MY DH travels frequently to Europe and Asia for work.  He's made 1K for the past few years and Global Services this year.  No fees for those membership levels.



That is nice


----------



## NancyIL

kaseyC said:


> I didn't realize the fees were that high.  We've been fortunate and have never had to pay any change fees or fees for re-crediting the miles.   MY DH travels frequently to Europe and Asia for work. *He's made 1K for the past few years and Global Services this year*.  No fees for those membership levels.



Do you mean 100K or 1 million miles? My DH is Lifetime Platinum with American Airlines, but the fees are waived only  for Executive Platinum members.


----------



## Happy99

sweetlovin' said:


> LOL!  Check early and often.  I've gotten airfare as low as $650 roundtrip to Paris and $600 to London.  (I took the $700 because I prefer the time, but $600 was an option)  Airfare can be crazy in the summer, but if you watch the rates and book early usually, you can find decent rates.



It would be helpful if you noted where you fly out of. Other airports may be higher priced based on where people live


----------



## kaseyC

NancyIL said:


> Do you mean 100K or 1 million miles? My DH is Lifetime Platinum with American Airlines, but the fees are waived only  for Executive Platinum members.



On United it's called Premier 1K but it's for those who earn 100K miles per year.  Not sure what the criteria is for Global Services, it's invitation only.  The guys on Flyer Talk seem to think it's based more on yearly spend.  There seems to be a bit of mystery about it.


----------



## sweetlovin'

Happy99 said:


> It would be helpful if you noted where you fly out of. Other airports may be higher priced based on where people live



Oh, they were two different airports.  Atlanta to Paris and DC (IAD) to London.  Two different airlines as well, which is why I suggest watching.  airfare watchdog.com is also a great resource, although I didn't know about it when I got these fares.


----------



## Silstone

sweetlovin' said:


> Oh, they were two different airports.  Atlanta to Paris and DC (IAD) to London.  Two different airlines as well, which is why I suggest watching.  airfare watchdog.com is also a great resource, although I didn't know about it when I got these fares.



Great tip!!!


----------



## AquaDame

Ahh good point on those cheap airfares! I can see it being that from east coast for sure. Sadly (not really) I'm in Oregon! In 2005 I 'lucked out' with a $900 fare with a 14 hour layover in Houston on the way to Charles de Gaul... I went to the student TA place on campus and without hesitating she looked me in the eye and said book it. Smh.


----------



## ImprovGal

DISNEY FANTASY said:


> Something to note on the new Baltic's is they drop Oslo, in 2010 Oslo was included, but it's now exclusive to the fjord cruises.
> 
> So it's direct Dover to Copenhagen,
> 
> Looks like an arrival time circa 10 am and leave 8 am the next day for a run to
> Warnemunde Germany for a 6am arrival for a train service to Berlin.
> 
> Hopefully as well as St Petersburg may go to Tallinn and Helsinki. And Stockholm.



How can you tell that they're not just porting in Oslo on the way back in to Dover instead of on the way out?


----------



## sweetlovin'

AquaDame said:


> Ahh good point on those cheap airfares! I can see it being that from east coast for sure. Sadly (not really) I'm in Oregon! In 2005 I 'lucked out' with a $900 fare with a 14 hour layover in Houston on the way to Charles de Gaul... I went to the student TA place on campus and without hesitating she looked me in the eye and said book it. Smh.



I wonder if you would have been better flying into JFK and flying from there to Paris.  I did that flying to Fiji.  It was $2400 RT to Fiji from ATL.  It was $750 from LAX.  So I paid the money to fly to LAX first, and saved over 1350 per person.

 I have no idea if that would have been cheaper, JFK or WAS or Boston, but I do know that I do that to fly west at times. I think $900 is a good price from Oregon so kudos to you


----------



## hotfiregal

I understand that the Magic will most likely travel transatlantic from NY (?) to Copenhagen in May of 2015.  Does anyone have any idea when this cruise will take place and/or what ports will be involved along the way.  I am anxious, like many of you, to start booking/planning.    Any thoughts or ideas would be greatly appreciated.  Thanks


----------



## CaliforniaGirl09

hetheric said:


> Does anyone know the price of the 2010 Baltic cruises?



If you look back about 10-20 pages (i.e. a few days ago) in this thread someone was nice enough to post the original pricing chart for the 2010 Baltic cruises. 

Unfortunately, it doesn't appear that disboards keeps the old first day pricing thread around for more than a couple years (I wanted to compare 2010 Baltic to 2011 Med opening prices). Anyway, from everything I've heard, the Baltics started out noticeably more expensive. The economy was bad, the ships didn't fill, and I think they did quite a bit of discounting. I don't think the 2010 prices will be much help at all to predict 2015. I'd look at the past couple years of Med prices in the opening day threads, look for your preferred room category in a 7,9 or 12 night and go up from there 5-10% (maybe more?). That's what I did, and after the heart attack, I'm reconsidering room categories


----------



## michellekcm

hotfiregal said:


> I understand that the Magic will most likely travel transatlantic from NY (?) to Copenhagen in May of 2015.  Does anyone have any idea when this cruise will take place and/or what ports will be involved along the way.  I am anxious, like many of you, to start booking/planning.    Any thoughts or ideas would be greatly appreciated.  Thanks



Wait. Where did NY come into this? Would this mean a repo from PC to NY first? And some cruises out of NY before the Transatlantic?

You can't go on a repo from PC to NY can you?


----------



## DahliaRW

michellekcm said:
			
		

> Wait. Where did NY come into this? Would this mean a repo from PC to NY first? And some cruises out of NY before the Transatlantic?
> 
> You can't go on a repo from PC to NY can you?



I'd be surprised if they do the ebta from NY simply because they would have to sail empty between pc and ny.  And with the current spring 2015 dates,  I don't think there is time for cruises out of ny.


----------



## hotfiregal

I got the NYC rumor from cruise critic...  It is a rumor, just like most of this is right now.  Either way, I am just really anxious to know what the date is and where the port is for the transatlantic adventure to Copenhagen.


----------



## Tink2312

hotfiregal said:
			
		

> I got the NYC rumor from cruise critic...  It is a rumor, just like most of this is right now.  Either way, I am just really anxious to know what the date is and where the port is for the transatlantic adventure to Copenhagen.



Don't tease me like this...  That would be an almost perfect cruise for us - the downside being the probable lack of CC on the itinerary.


----------



## lloydy

I have received an email re disney resorts points charts (DVC) 2015 is this any indication that DCL dates will be released soon?


----------



## DahliaRW

hotfiregal said:


> I got the NYC rumor from cruise critic...  It is a rumor, just like most of this is right now.  Either way, I am just really anxious to know what the date is and where the port is for the transatlantic adventure to Copenhagen.



The last 7 night western Caribbean for the Magic starts April 26th, so that means it would return May 4th.  The usual PC to Barcelona EBTA is usually 12 days, I'm guessing more if it goes straight to Copenhagen, and we know it's on the port calendar there on the 30th of May.  So there are a few days unaccounted for, but not enough to sail to NY and then have some sailings and then sail to Europe.  And it doesn't seem like it would make sense to sail and empty ship to NY to start a cruise.  It would make more sense to just offer a longer cruise from PC.


----------



## 3PiratesAndAPrincess

Does anyone know if the rumours of Hawaii are still in the mix?  I haven't heard anything about the possible Hawaii cruise in awhile. Is it off the table?  Thanks


----------



## JenKatt

Can anyone venture a guess as to what the Dover to Barcelona ports of call would be?


----------



## sweetlovin'

3PiratesAndAPrincess said:


> Does anyone know if the rumours of Hawaii are still in the mix?  I haven't heard anything about the possible Hawaii cruise in awhile. Is it off the table?  Thanks



I'm not sure it's off the table, the discussion has really been a focus on the Magic because the ports have been really different from the usual places.  Wonder could still be going to Hawaii as well


----------



## NancyIL

DahliaRW said:


> The last 7 night western Caribbean for the Magic starts April 26th, so that means it would return May 4th.  *The usual PC to Barcelona EBTA is usually 12 days*, I'm guessing more if it goes straight to Copenhagen, and we know it's on the port calendar there on the 30th of May.  So there are a few days unaccounted for, but not enough to sail to NY and then have some sailings and then sail to Europe.  And it doesn't seem like it would make sense to sail and empty ship to NY to start a cruise.  It would make more sense to just offer a longer cruise from PC.



Most of DCL's Transatlantics have been 14 nights, even though the one this May  is 12 nights. It could go from PC to Copenhagen in 14 days, or it could take 15 or 16, as other some cruise lines do:  http://www.ncl.com/cruises/14-day-t...94915774&&itineraryCode=STAR14MIAPDLDVRHGBCPH;  http://www.royalcaribbean.com/findacruise/cruiseDetails/itinerary.do?packageCode=SR15T051;   http://www.princess.com/find/searchResults.do (look at Royal Princess April 2014 TA). RCI's is from Boston, but I love all the ports it visits. 

My April 2011  Emerald Princess cruise from Ft. Lauderdale to Copenhagen was 16 nights, with port stops in Bermuda, Cobh (Ireland), Falmouth and Dover (UK); Le Havre (France), Rotterdam (Netherlands), Oslo (Norway) and Copenhagen.  Based on DCL's previous TA cruises, I think it will be light on the port stops.


----------



## HermanTriplets+1

JenKatt said:


> Can anyone venture a guess as to what the Dover to Barcelona ports of call would be?



I was just playing with the same question. In 2010 the Dover-Barcelona was an 8 nighter with: Cherbourg (France), Sea Day, Vigo (Spain), Lisbon (Portugal), Cadiz (Spain), Gibraltar (UK), Sea Day, Barcelona. That year, the other direction was a 7 nighter but I'm not sure what port(s) they skipped to make it 7 nights. 

Any ideas?
Hoping this repositioning cruise will be less overwhelming to the budget than, let's say, Copenhagen/Iceland or even Norway or Baltic... Hoping !


----------



## AnotherPrincess

I know everyone is anxiously awaiting Baltics, Norway, TA, etc. but is anyone else like me and is waiting for the "normal" cruises?  I'm looking for the regular Fantasy Eastern and am anxiously waiting for pricing and itineraries for that.  Pretty sure we've narrowed down the week from the St. Maarten port schedule but I want to know where else we are going (St. Thomas, San Juan, Tortola?) and how much it's going to cost us.  Waiting is hard!


----------



## mickeystoontown

AnotherPrincess said:


> I know everyone is anxiously awaiting Baltics, Norway, TA, etc. but is anyone else like me and is waiting for the "normal" cruises?  I'm looking for the regular Fantasy Eastern and am anxiously waiting for pricing and itineraries for that.  Pretty sure we've narrowed down the week from the St. Maarten port schedule but I want to know where else we are going (St. Thomas, San Juan, Tortola?) and how much it's going to cost us.  Waiting is hard!



I'm anxiously waiting for May, 2015 cruises to the Bahamas.


----------



## 100AcreWood

AnotherPrincess said:


> I know everyone is anxiously awaiting Baltics, Norway, TA, etc. but is anyone else like me and is waiting for the "normal" cruises?  I'm looking for the regular Fantasy Eastern and am anxiously waiting for pricing and itineraries for that.  Pretty sure we've narrowed down the week from the St. Maarten port schedule but I want to know where else we are going (St. Thomas, San Juan, Tortola?) and how much it's going to cost us.  Waiting is hard!



I'm watching for a Fantasy Western in the Fall.  The cost is the big factor for me.  I'm hoping for a good opening day deal.  We are hoping to do a 7 night before we move on to Norwegian or RCL.  We love Disney but when our oldest goes to high school we'll be stuck cruising in the summer.


----------



## ThereYouSeeHer

AnotherPrincess said:


> I know everyone is anxiously awaiting Baltics, Norway, TA, etc. but is anyone else like me and is waiting for the "normal" cruises?  I'm looking for the regular Fantasy Eastern and am anxiously waiting for pricing and itineraries for that.  Pretty sure we've narrowed down the week from the St. Maarten port schedule but I want to know where else we are going (St. Thomas, San Juan, Tortola?) and how much it's going to cost us.  Waiting is hard!





mickeystoontown said:


> I'm anxiously waiting for May, 2015 cruises to the Bahamas.


Me, too!  I'm waiting for cruises on the Fantasy or Magic, from May-November 2015 that depart from PC, and are not 7 nights or longer.


----------



## mickeystoontown

ThereYouSeeHer said:


> Me, too!  I'm waiting for cruises on the Fantasy or Magic, from May-November 2015 that depart from PC, and are not 7 nights or longer.



Looking for a 4 nighter to the Bahamas so that we can combine a cruise with Disney World.


----------



## cbnsoul

mickeystoontown said:


> Looking for a 4 nighter to the Bahamas so that we can combine a cruise with Disney World.



Me too - looking for a cruise on the Dream before or after a few days at WDW in June 2015.


----------



## mickeystoontown

cbnsoul said:


> Me too - looking for a cruise on the Dream before or after a few days at WDW in June 2015.



In May, 2012, we visited WDW for two nights, went on a 3 night Disney cruise to the Bahamas, and then went back to Disney for seven nights.  We had a couple of "issues" on our last night of the cruise (my husband has epilepsy) and it didn't end on a great note.  So, we want to try it again.


----------



## ImprovGal

What if after the Med, there was a WBTA Barcelona - New York?  There could be then be a New York - San Juan repositioning cruise that has the day at WDW as a port stop along the way.


----------



## bellebud

I'm waiting for May - August 2015 for the Fantasy.  I feel like this is getting ridiculous though.  Not being able to book a cruise 14 months out just seems so odd to me.  I have a credit to use, but if I didn't, I think I would have already 'jumped ship' and booked with someone else, as much as I want to try Disney.


----------



## ksloane

AnotherPrincess said:


> I know everyone is anxiously awaiting Baltics, Norway, TA, etc. but is anyone else like me and is waiting for the "normal" cruises?  I'm looking for the regular Fantasy Eastern and am anxiously waiting for pricing and itineraries for that.  Pretty sure we've narrowed down the week from the St. Maarten port schedule but I want to know where else we are going (St. Thomas, San Juan, Tortola?) and how much it's going to cost us.  Waiting is hard!



Me!  I am just wanting Alaska and maybe a 7 nighter on the Fantasy..but for sure Alaska.


----------



## mcd2745

Are they, contractually, allowed to have the Dream sail out of another port besides Port Canaveral yet? I thought they had to sail exclusively out of Port Canaveral through 2014, though I could be wrong. I know it's unlikely that the Dream would leave Port Canaveral even if it could. But hey, a guy can...ummm.....dream (pun totally intended) right?


----------



## splah

cbnsoul said:


> Me too - looking for a cruise on the Dream before or after a few days at WDW in June 2015.



Same here.


----------



## ThereYouSeeHer

mickeystoontown said:


> In May, 2012, we visited WDW for two nights, went on a 3 night Disney cruise to the Bahamas, and then went back to Disney for seven nights.  We had a couple of "issues" on our last night of the cruise (my husband has epilepsy) and it didn't end on a great note.  So, we want to try it again.


Hoping the itineraries come out soon, so you can have a great do-over!


----------



## ML_LovesDisney

Sorry if this is already on here, but what were the release dates for summer 2014? Does DCL typically wait this long to release summer rates or is this an anomaly?


----------



## sweetlovin'

ML_LovesDisney said:


> Sorry if this is already on here, but what were the release dates for summer 2014? Does DCL typically wait this long to release summer rates or is this an anomaly?



Feb 11th was the release date last year


----------



## Brancaneve

So I am assuming here that DCL is taking soooo long to release the dates due to the new Copenhagen/Dover cruises. And I believe this is all due to the success of the movie Frozen, which hasnjnspieesbthis location.  So does it sound like the Norway cruises will be Frozen focused and themed? If so, my daughter will be thrilled to go on this cruise!!


----------



## mickeystoontown

ThereYouSeeHer said:


> Hoping the itineraries come out soon, so you can have a great do-over!



Thanks, hopefully, the next cruise will end of a brighter note. Not only did epilepsy rear it's ugly head the last night but we also encountered  a couple of less than nice castmembers while cruising.


----------



## Holly Quinlan

AnotherPrincess said:


> I know everyone is anxiously awaiting Baltics, Norway, TA, etc. but is anyone else like me and is waiting for the "normal" cruises?  I'm looking for the regular Fantasy Eastern and am anxiously waiting for pricing and itineraries for that.  Pretty sure we've narrowed down the week from the St. Maarten port schedule but I want to know where else we are going (St. Thomas, San Juan, Tortola?) and how much it's going to cost us.  Waiting is hard!


. 

I'm with you! Waiting on the eastern. Hopefully they have the same San Juan and st. Thomas  itinerary for November 2015 that they have for November this year and that the price is not too much more than anticipated


----------



## Nanmommy

AnotherPrincess said:


> I know everyone is anxiously awaiting Baltics, Norway, TA, etc. but is anyone else like me and is waiting for the "normal" cruises?  I'm looking for the regular Fantasy Eastern and am anxiously waiting for pricing and itineraries for that.  Pretty sure we've narrowed down the week from the St. Maarten port schedule but I want to know where else we are going (St. Thomas, San Juan, Tortola?) and how much it's going to cost us.  Waiting is hard!



I am with you Another Princess. I am awaiting the cruises out of PC or Miami, ones that I can drive to. The price of airfare and an expensive cruise is not in the budget. Just get me on a Disney cruise, it really doesn't matter where I go!


----------



## ThereYouSeeHer

mickeystoontown said:


> Thanks, hopefully, the next cruise will end of a brighter note. Not only did epilepsy rear it's ugly head the last night but we also encountered  a couple of less than nice castmembers while cruising.


Ugh, sorry to hear that.  I'm sure it didn't help to have cast members sour the experience.  Thankfully, there are more good cast members than bad, so it's worth another try!


----------



## JimmyJackJunior

HermanTriplets+1 said:


> I was just playing with the same question. In 2010 the Dover-Barcelona was an 8 nighter with: Cherbourg (France), Sea Day, Vigo (Spain), Lisbon (Portugal), Cadiz (Spain), Gibraltar (UK), Sea Day, Barcelona. That year, the other direction was a 7 nighter but I'm not sure what port(s) they skipped to make it 7 nights.
> 
> Any ideas?
> Hoping this repositioning cruise will be less overwhelming to the budget than, let's say, Copenhagen/Iceland or even Norway or Baltic... Hoping !



It really has to be a 7 day cruise this time in order to get to Citavechia on time.
I think they would just drop the France stop.  We are thinking about doing that back to back with the first 5 day Med cruise.


----------



## travelgirl06

Any new updates/rumor on when we expect dates to be released (I only rad through the last few pages...sorry). I have a dummy booking that I'm likely canceling, but if dates are coming out soon, I might hang onto it a few more days...just in case


----------



## cbnsoul

mcd2745 said:


> Are they, contractually, allowed to have the Dream sail out of another port besides Port Canaveral yet? I thought they had to sail exclusively out of Port Canaveral through 2014, though I could be wrong. I know it's unlikely that the Dream would leave Port Canaveral even if it could. But hey, a guy can...ummm.....dream (pun totally intended) right?



I just read this and, of course, cannot remember the details.  I am almost certain that I read that after some point in 2015, it's contractual obligation had been met.  I am not sure if that meant once 2015 began or at the end of 2015, though. 

Some help I am, huh?


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

cbnsoul said:


> I just read this and, of course, cannot remember the details.  I am almost certain that I read that after some point in 2015, it's contractual obligation had been met.  I am not sure if that meant once 2015 began or at the end of 2015, though.
> 
> Some help I am, huh?



The contract that Dream has to stay in PC ends early 2015.

So Fantasy still has to be there and port schedules indicate it running seven night Caribbean cruises.

Dream " could " go on travels but the three and four night cruises are the most profitable


If they were going to move the Dream I would have expected the Fantasy to have done three and four night cruises, Port bookings indicate a regular pattern of summer East and west Caribbean cruises, for the fantasy and therefor for me that confirmed Dream will stay put in PC


----------



## darwinsrule

Just because the contract is up in 2015 doesn't mean those ships are going anywhere after that date either. It is in both DCL and PC interests to extend beyond that date. What is likely to happen is a that they will extend and PC will invest in upgrading the terminal. As long as WDW is in Orlando the cruise ships will be close by.


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

darwinsrule said:


> Just because the contract is up in 2015 doesn't mean those ships are going anywhere after that date either. It is in both DCL and PC interests to extend beyond that date. What is likely to happen is a that they will extend and PC will invest in upgrading the terminal. As long as WDW is in Orlando the cruise ships will be close by.



The contract extends for ships to dock there until 2022, so there will always be a presence there, the debate is that Dream doesn't have to be there from 2015.

I do not expect them to move as

1 The three and four nights are most profitable of all cruises.
2 The biggest market is there from WDW.
3 Strong completion from new ships on other lines.


Personally, what I would do,


Summer 2015.

Magic Europe.
Wonder Alaska and Hawaii.
Fantasy 3  4 and 7 nights from PC
Dream. New York cruises June and July then back to 3 4s.


----------



## Zeppelin

AnotherPrincess said:


> I know everyone is anxiously awaiting Baltics, Norway, TA, etc. but is anyone else like me and is waiting for the "normal" cruises?  I'm looking for the regular Fantasy Eastern and am anxiously waiting for pricing and itineraries for that.  Pretty sure we've narrowed down the week from the St. Maarten port schedule but I want to know where else we are going (St. Thomas, San Juan, Tortola?) and how much it's going to cost us.  Waiting is hard!



yup...i know everyone is making assumptions as to why its taking so long and they're kind of crazy assumptions to me...

I will tell you this- our Fantasy Cruise last August we booked our 2014 cruise and i politely complained to the woman about the dates for Southern Caribbean cruises only happening during the school year...her reply was "there will be a lot more family friendly dates for the so carib in 2015"...

so I'm really hoping for so Carib  dates in August...


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Zeppelin said:


> yup...i know everyone is making assumptions as to why its taking so long and they're kind of crazy assumptions to me...
> 
> I will tell you this- our Fantasy Cruise last August we booked our 2014 cruise and i politely complained to the woman about the dates for Southern Caribbean cruises only happening during the school year...her reply was "there will be a lot more family friendly dates for the so carib in 2015"...
> 
> so I'm really hoping for so Carib  dates in August...



Summer 2015: With Magic committed to Europe and Wonder to Alaska and Fantasy on caribbean seven night runs and Dream on three for nights , I can't see any Southerns in August.

I think family friendly refers to another holiday season.

I think there will be a Southern Caribbean's but at a different time.


----------



## CruznLexi

I think the other Caribbean routes will have more choices once Wonder and Magic return from Alaska and Europe.


----------



## Lamping3

I'm not so patiently waiting for a Caribbean 7 night....I would prefer Eastern but if the Western dates would work out better I would take it. I just want to know the cost so I have time to digest it and know how much cash I have to work with for this years vacation after the deposit. We tend to take a larger vacation every other year and since we might start trying for baby #3 fall 2015 I want to have a last big vacation as a family of 4!


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Easterns should have Tortola added in 2015.


----------



## hannah's dad

Is there a sense of when the WBPC cruise will be?  There has been some speculation that it will be sometime in mid-May 2015.  Do we know anything that would back up or contradict that?


----------



## NancyIL

hannah's dad said:


> Is there a sense of when the WBPC cruise will be?  There has been some speculation that it will be sometime in mid-May 2015.  Do we know anything that would back up or contradict that?



The Wonder has to reposition from FL to CA to Vancouver for the summer Alaska cruises, and May is when it has done the westbound Panama Canal cruises the past few years. That assumes that DCL will return to Alaska in 2015.


----------



## DahliaRW

NancyIL said:


> The Wonder has to reposition from FL to CA to Vancouver for the summer Alaska cruises, and May is when it has done the westbound Panama Canal cruises the past few years. That assumes that DCL will return to Alaska in 2015.



I think with the port contracts it pretty much has to.  Through 2016?  I know it was discussed here earlier.

A west coast (SD to Vancouver or vice versa) might be my backup cruise, so if for some reason the wonder does not come here I'll be totally bummed.  We're not 100% sure about how much time we'll be able to take for vacation Summer 2015 because it largely depends on dds gymnastics...


----------



## ShellB8585

Ok so I now think I have decided I want to do the last Baltic B2B with the repo cruise to the med. So very excited just hope DCL wont make us wait much longer!!


----------



## tajz90

ShellB8585 said:


> Ok so I now think I have decided I want to do the last Baltic B2B with the repo cruise to the med. So very excited just hope DCL wont make us wait much longer!!



On the last Baltic, we met someone sailing the Baltic, repo, & Med.  Over a month on the ship!


----------



## ShellB8585

tajz90 said:


> On the last Baltic, we met someone sailing the Baltic, repo, & Med.  Over a month on the ship!



Sounds great! I was just trying to see if I can work that into my holiday allowance 
Although there are a few weddings next year so not sure it's possible and with the prices I am bracing myself for I don't think our pockets will stretch that far


----------



## tajz90

ShellB8585 said:


> Sounds great! I was just trying to see if I can work that into my holiday allowance
> Although there are a few weddings next year so not sure it's possible and with the prices I am bracing myself for I don't think our pockets will stretch that far



They were staying in a concierge suite, so I can only imagine what that trip cost them. Life of the party people too


----------



## ShellB8585

tajz90 said:


> They were staying in a concierge suite, so I can only imagine what that trip cost them. Life of the party people too



Blimey, I bet it was the trip of a lifetime though


----------



## DL1957

tajz90 said:


> On the last Baltic, we met someone sailing the Baltic, repo, & Med.  Over a month on the ship!



I remember those folks as well and if I remember correctly they also purchased a lot of artwork back the days of the art auctions on our cruise as well.


----------



## wdwwishes

There's a post on cruise critic speculating it'll be the last week in March.  I've just about given up as I think DCL will just be way more for the Baltics or Fjords than I'm willing to pay.


----------



## tajz90

DL1957 said:


> I remember those folks as well and if I remember correctly they also purchased a lot of artwork back the days of the art auctions on our cruise as well.



Couldn't tell you their names, but we spent a lot of hot tub time with them. He told us all about the job he had that afforded that much fun.


----------



## sweetlovin'

It will be interesting to see all the different ports in 2015, but maybe not the prices.


----------



## MousseauMob

tajz90 said:


> Couldn't tell you their names, but we spent a lot of hot tub time with them. He told us all about the job he had that afforded that much fun.


 I want that job!!!


----------



## wallawallakids

MousseauMob said:


> I want that job!!!



I just want that life.


----------



## PearlySwan

ShellB8585 said:


> Ok so I now think I have decided I want to do the last Baltic B2B with the repo cruise to the med. So very excited just hope DCL wont make us wait much longer!!



We cruised on the Disney Fantasy Western Caribbean from 2/15 through 2/22. I asked two different Cast Members about 2015. Both told me, at that time, that it would be "another six to eight weeks" before the remaining DCL itineraries would come out.


----------



## ShellB8585

PearlySwan said:


> We cruised on the Disney Fantasy Western Caribbean from 2/15 through 2/22. I asked two different Cast Members about 2015. Both told me, at that time, that it would be "another six to eight weeks" before the remaining DCL itineraries would come out.



Oh well if that's the case I guess we have a little longer to save. Although I am extremely eager to book!


----------



## CruznLexi

The canal this year leaves the first part of May. They had stopped construction on the canal a few weeks ago due to contract disputes not sure if that has gotten settled and if that has gotten restarted. When I talked for the future cruise person she employed any day now.


----------



## AquaDame

MousseauMob said:


> I want that job!!!



Me too (depending on what it is if course, lol!). My guess is CEO somewhere?


----------



## 100AcreWood

PearlySwan said:


> We cruised on the Disney Fantasy Western Caribbean from 2/15 through 2/22. I asked two different Cast Members about 2015. Both told me, at that time, that it would be "another six to eight weeks" before the remaining DCL itineraries would come out.



How was the western carribean?  That's on our list to book for 2015.


----------



## tanyam76

PearlySwan said:


> We cruised on the Disney Fantasy Western Caribbean from 2/15 through 2/22. I asked two different Cast Members about 2015. Both told me, at that time, that it would be "another six to eight weeks" before the remaining DCL itineraries would come out.



Wow they are really late.  That means if I Want to book May 2015 we are almost at 14 months instead of 16-18 months...so frustrating!!!


----------



## Zeppelin

100AcreWood said:


> How was the western carribean?  That's on our list to book for 2015.



we've took the WC in '09, '12 and are taking it again this August as it stops in Jamaica....a lot to do- the ports are much busier than the EC but a good time...


----------



## wallawallakids

100AcreWood said:


> How was the western carribean?  That's on our list to book for 2015.



We did it in April as well and loved it.  We are doing it again next April because it goes to Jamaica as well.  We had a blast in Cozumel and are looking forward to visiting again in 2015!


----------



## Silverfox97

PearlySwan said:


> We cruised on the Disney Fantasy Western Caribbean from 2/15 through 2/22. I asked two different Cast Members about 2015. Both told me, at that time, that it would be "another six to eight weeks" before the remaining DCL itineraries would come out.



Wrong. That's the 'pat' answer. 

They'll be out 3/24 or 3/25 at the latest.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## PearlySwan

100AcreWood said:


> How was the western carribean?  That's on our list to book for 2015.



Indeed quite fabulous! At GC DH & DD did the Dolphin Swim while DS and I did the Dolphin Encounter (both DCL port adventures). These Dolphin experiences were amazing! On Costa Maya day we stayed on the ship to enjoy the AquaDuck, pools, spa, etc. The DCL Cozumel Beach Break was quite fantastic too. It takes place at Playa Mia which is an *all-inclusive* resort. Do bring extra cash if you want to rent a locker, have an open air cabana massage or buy photos there. Everything else is included (alcoholic beverages, food, etc.) At Castaway Cay DD & I did the 5K. Our family spent time on the beach and did the Stingray Adventure before returning to the Fantasy. We LOVED it all! Have a fantastic time on your Disney Fantasy cruise!


----------



## disdell555

03/20/14...


----------



## pillow

A little random, but I figured I'd post since folks were talking about using miles for 2015 flights.  Someone mentioned that Delta costs lots of miles.  I received this today.  Looks like some positive changes are coming . . .

MORE SEATS FOR FEWER MILES.
Get to know the easier-to-redeem 2015 SkyMiles program.  

Last week, we announced updates to how you will earn miles in the 2015 SkyMiles program as well as how redeeming miles will become easier and more flexible. Many of you asked for more specifics about the Award Travel improvements, so we wanted to use this opportunity to provide additional details. 

Starting in January, you'll enjoy: 
More Award Seats available at the lowest redemption levels 
Miles that can be redeemed for any Delta flight, with no blackout dates 
One-Way Award Tickets 
Miles + Cash Award options (a benefit exclusive to Delta¹) 
An all-new delta.com Award shopping experience that lets you compare prices in miles and dollars 
An easy-to-use Award calendar that shows you the lowest price 
In addition, the U.S. Award chart for 2015 is now available online, more than nine months before new pricing goes into effect. Highlights include: 
No price increases to any of our lowest Award redemption levels 
Of the 44 Award level pricing changes, more than 95% represent decreased mileage requirements   

 Visit delta.com/skymiles2015 for more details. We know Award Travel is important to you and are committed to making redemption easier. 

 Jodie


----------



## tajz90

AquaDame said:


> Me too (depending on what it is if course, lol!). My guess is CEO somewhere?



He made underground, late night type films.


----------



## Cousin Orville

Any guesses as to what other ports will be on the Iceland cruise?  The Faroe Islands and the Shetland Islands seem to be common stops.  I would imagine there will be more days at sea than most longer European cruises.


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Villefrance now has the Magic listed,August and September 2015,  the dates near the end are weekly but there is a gap of nine days after the first one.

So from Mid August it's weekly but we have an odd cruise before it, the nine day gap may indicate a longer cruise.


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Cousin Orville said:


> Any guesses as to what other ports will be on the Iceland cruise?  The Faroe Islands and the Shetland Islands seem to be common stops.  I would imagine there will be more days at sea than most longer European cruises.



I will throw a wildcard in and say Ireland.


----------



## wallawallakids

DISNEY FANTASY said:


> I will throw a wildcard in and say Ireland.



ooh.that would be amazing.  I would love to go back to Ireland.  Haven't been since our honeymoon, and that was 14 years ago.


----------



## Tink2312

DISNEY FANTASY said:
			
		

> Villefrance now has the Magic listed,August and September 2015,  the dates near the end are weekly but there is a gap of nine days after the first one.
> 
> So from Mid August it's weekly but we have an odd cruise before it, the nine day gap may indicate a longer cruise.



So, unless I've misunderstood, it's in Villefranche after Chivitaveccia on 1/9. I don't know how it's working this year, but we did Villefrance 2 days before Chivitaveccia last year. Seems like the itinerary for even the 7n Med may be different. Oh more things to speculate on


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

wallawallakids said:


> ooh.that would be amazing.  I would love to go back to Ireland.  Haven't been since our honeymoon, and that was 14 years ago.



You could sail right around the UK 

Cork maybe, Dublin is a bit out of the way.


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Tink2312 said:


> So, unless I've misunderstood, it's in Villefranche after Chivitaveccia on 1/9. I don't know how it's working this year, but we did Villefrance 2 days before Chivitaveccia last year. Seems like the itinerary for even the 7n Med may be different. Oh more things to speculate on



Yes it's an interesting rotation, and we do not have the exact Dover Barcelona via Lisbon run, on the 3rd so hard to calculate exactly.


----------



## DahliaRW

I'm wondering about potential transatlantic (EBTA) ports.  Anyone have access to the Ponta Delgada, Azores port calendar?  Seems to be a common stop between FL and Copenhagen for other lines, and if the Magic shows up there in May it may give us a better picture.  And I have no idea what other ports the Magic might stop in.  I wonder if it'd skip CC and just head north, or maybe sail out of Miami and hit CC before all the sea days...


----------



## scottishwee35

I wonder about Edinburgh, at Forth Bridge?  is my dream come true??

Scottishwee35


----------



## Lisa Lisa

DISNEY FANTASY said:


> Villefrance now has the Magic listed,August and September 2015,  the dates near the end are weekly but there is a gap of nine days after the first one.
> 
> So from Mid August it's weekly but we have an odd cruise before it, the nine day gap may indicate a longer cruise.



August is definitely not our ideal timeframe, but at this point I'd be really excited to see a Med cruise >7 days offered!


----------



## NancyIL

DahliaRW said:


> I'm wondering about potential transatlantic (EBTA) ports.  Anyone have access to the Ponta Delgada, Azores port calendar?  Seems to be a common stop between FL and Copenhagen for other lines, and if the Magic shows up there in May it may give us a better picture.  And I have no idea what other ports the Magic might stop in.  I wonder if it'd skip CC and just head north, or maybe sail out of Miami and hit CC before all the sea days...



My April 2011 Emerald Princess TA left from Ft. Lauderdale and stopped first in Bermuda, followed by Cobh (Cork), Ireland. However, most stop in the Azores or Madeira.


----------



## Cousin Orville

DISNEY FANTASY said:


> I will throw a wildcard in and say Ireland.



There's 3 nights between Reykjavik and Dover.  So either it will take all 3 days to sail to Dover or they'll find somewhere on the way.  Scotland (Hebrides or Glasgow) could be an option too right?  Here's my wild guess:

1) Copenhagen
2) Sea
3) Shetland Islands
4) Faroe Islands
5) Sea
6) Akureyri
7) Reykjavik
8) Reykjavik
9) Sea
10) Ireland/UK
11) Sea
Dover

Not sure they can sail from Faroe to Iceland overnight.  If so, they could squeeze in a Norwegian port on Day 3.


----------



## sweetlovin'

Cousin Orville said:


> There's 3 nights between Reykjavik and Dover.  So either it will take all 3 days to sail to Dover or they'll find somewhere on the way.  Scotland (Hebrides or Glasgow) could be an option too right?  Here's my wild guess:
> 
> 1) Copenhagen
> 2) Sea
> 3) Shetland Islands
> 4) Faroe Islands
> 5) Sea
> 6) Akureyri
> 7) Reykjavik
> 8) Reykjavik
> 9) Sea
> 10) Ireland/UK
> 11) Sea
> Dover
> 
> Not sure they can sail from Faroe to Iceland overnight.  If so, they could squeeze in a Norwegian port on Day 3.



 I'll be happy with this or a similar variation


----------



## emsmomma

What would you guess the price difference would be from April to September? For Fantasy Eastern.


----------



## tupperny

I have been checking the boards, but clearly am behind all of you.

What dates are we thinking for the Iceland/Ireland cruise?

DW and I are hoping for Mid-May--is that logical?

Thanks

Bill


----------



## NancyIL

tupperny said:


> I have been checking the boards, but clearly am behind all of you.
> 
> What dates are we thinking for the Iceland/Ireland cruise?
> 
> DW and I are hoping for Mid-May--is that logical?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Bill



The Transatlantic will probably depart from FL in mid-May.


----------



## sweetlovin'

Cousin Orville said:


> Nice work!
> 
> Same info, formatted differently:
> 
> May 30 Copenhagen - 7 night Baltic
> Jun 6 Copenhagen - 7 night Fjord (Geiranger)
> Jun 13 Copenhagen - 7 night Baltic
> Jun 20 Copenhagen - 9 night Fjord (Geiranger)
> Jun 29 Copenhagen - 11 night Iceland (Akureyri, Reykjavik overnight)
> Jul 10 Dover - 12 night Baltic (Copenhagen)
> Jul 22 Dover - 12 night Baltic (Copenhagen overnight)
> Aug 3 Dover - Med repo





tupperny said:


> I have been checking the boards, but clearly am behind all of you.
> 
> What dates are we thinking for the Iceland/Ireland cruise?
> 
> DW and I are hoping for Mid-May--is that logical?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Bill



 Here is what has been found thus far


----------



## sweetlovin'

5-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Barcelona, Spain
Barcelona, Spain  Villefranche, France  La Spezia, Italy  Civitavecchia, Italy  At Sea

August 10, 2015
7-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Barcelona, Spain
Barcelona, Spain  At Sea  Naples, Italy  Civitavecchia, Italy   La Spezia, Italy  Villefranche, France    At Sea
August 15, 2015
August 22, 2015
August 29, 2015

 This is from The Disney Cruise Line Blog.


----------



## roxy84

Cousin Orville said:


> Any guesses as to what other ports will be on the Iceland cruise?  The Faroe Islands and the Shetland Islands seem to be common stops.  I would imagine there will be more days at sea than most longer European cruises.



To give you an idea of potential ports, here is a cruise we did a 13 night/14 day cruise with NCL back in 2010...

Dover
Sea Day
Bergen, Norway
Alesund, Norway
Shetland Islands
Faroe Island
Sea Day
Reykjavik, Iceland
Sea Day
Sea Day
Glasgow (Greenock)
Belfast
Dublin
Dover

The ports were beautiful and AMAZING, but the whole time we wished it was on a Disney Ship!  Would love to return but will have to see what the itinerary is with Disney and price.


----------



## Holly Quinlan

I hope they release something within the next week or so because I keep changing my mind. Now I cant decide between a 7 night cruise or a 4 night cruise with 3 nights at Disney World???


----------



## CruznLexi

Any idea on WBTA?


----------



## DisneySisters

Would one of you smart people do a guess schedule for the wonder/hawaii 2015 trips?


----------



## Tink2312

CruznLexi said:
			
		

> Any idea on WBTA?



I'd like to know that too. I think a few pages back a guess was made that it will sail to Miami.


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

So for ease of reference and from everyone input so far, so anyone joining can read in one post.


*2015 A PREDICTED SCHEDULE*

*Fantasy*


Eastern and Western Carribean's- Summer.
Eastern's only Fall > Winter including Tortola, so mix of four ports, (Tortola, St Marrten, San Juan, and St Thomas)

*Dream*


Three and four night Bahamas. (Fall No Saturday / Sunday departures).

*Wonder*


Alaska -Summer 
Hawaii - September.
Fall/Winter -Based Port Canaveral with Sunday 7 night Western Caribbean cruises.


*Magic*


Two week Eastbound Transatlantic to Copenhagen.
May 30 Copenhagen - 7 night Baltic
Jun 6 Copenhagen - 7 night Fjord (Geiranger)
Jun 13 Copenhagen - 7 night Baltic
Jun 20 Copenhagen - 9 night Fjord (Geiranger)
Jun 29 Copenhagen > Dover- 11 night Iceland (Akureyri, Reykjavik overnight)
Jul 10 Dover - 12 night Baltic Via Copenhagen
Jul 22 Dover - 12 night Baltic Via Copenhagen inc overnight stay. 
Aug 3 Dover - Dover to Barcelona via Lisbon Portugal. 
August 10 -5-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Barcelona, Spain
 Villefranche, France  La Spezia, Italy  Civitavecchia, Italy.



August 15, August 22, August 29, 
7-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Barcelona, Spain
Naples, Italy  Civitavecchia, Italy  La Spezia, Italy  Villefranche, France


September 5th Westbound Transatlantic to San Juan

Then

Seven night Southern Caribbean cruises.
Maybe some up to Tortola as well.


----------



## eeyorefanuk

Hi disney fantasy, your thoughts, sorry if already asked, confusing myself now

Hawaii. Do you think round trip and where would it start etc

Thanks for above as well


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

eeyorefanuk said:


> Hi disney fantasy, your thoughts, sorry if already asked, confusing myself now
> 
> Hawaii. Do you think round trip and where would it start etc
> 
> Thanks for above as well



I have not had time to follow that discussion.

Plan A

Repo Vancouver to La
LA round trip Hawaii 
Panama crossing.

Or

Plan B

Vancouver >> Hawaii.
Hawaii >> Via Non USA port to San Deago.
Panama a Crossing.

I go for A


----------



## JAM9842

eeyorefanuk said:


> Hi disney fantasy, your thoughts, sorry if already asked, confusing myself now
> 
> Hawaii. Do you think round trip and where would it start etc
> 
> Thanks for above as well




This is the cruise we are hoping for as well!


----------



## TaleasoldasTime

Does anyone know when they will release the test of the sale dates for 2015??


----------



## TaleasoldasTime

TaleasoldasTime said:


> Does anyone know when they will release the test of the sale dates for 2015??



Sorry...,
The rest of the sale dates for 2015?


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Speculation is official announcement Monday 23rd, with Platinum and Gold can book Tuesday and Wednesday and general release the Thursday.


----------



## pandanasbearz

TaleasoldasTime said:


> Does anyone know when they will release the test of the sale dates for 2015??



Oh I wish


----------



## NancyIL

DISNEY FANTASY said:


> I have not had time to follow that discussion.
> 
> Plan A
> 
> Repo Vancouver to La
> LA round trip Hawaii
> Panama crossing.
> 
> Or
> 
> Plan B
> 
> Vancouver >> Hawaii.
> Hawaii >> Via Non USA port to San Deago.
> Panama a Crossing.
> 
> I go for A



The repo from Hawaii would  have to  end in Mexico or  Canada, as  there needs to be a *distant* foreign port stop when going from one US port  to another.

There could be two one-ways between Vancouver and Honolulu, followed by a Vancouver to LA repo.

If DCL goes to Hawaii, I think it will be via two one-ways rather than a roundtrip from CA.


----------



## rab1022

DISNEY FANTASY said:


> Speculation is official announcement Monday 23rd, with Platinum and Gold can book Tuesday and Wednesday and general release the Thursday.



Do Plat/ Gold get to book early for all cruises? For some reason I thought they only did that for special itineraries.   This will be our first time as gold, so that would be great to get in early.


----------



## Tink2312

DISNEY FANTASY said:


> So for ease of reference and from everyone input so far, so anyone joining can read in one post.
> 
> 2015 A PREDICTED SCHEDULE
> 
> Fantasy
> 
> 
> [*]Eastern and Western Carribean's- Summer.
> [*]Eastern's only Fall > Winter including Tortola, so mix of four ports, (Tortola, St Marrten, San Juan, and St Thomas)
> 
> 
> Dream
> 
> 
> [*]Three and four night Bahamas. (Fall No Saturday / Sunday departures).
> 
> 
> Wonder
> 
> 
> [*]Alaska -Summer
> [*]Hawaii - September.
> [*]Fall/Winter -Based Port Canaveral with Sunday 7 night Western Caribbean cruises.
> 
> 
> Magic
> 
> 
> [*]Two week Eastbound Transatlantic to Copenhagen.
> [*]May 30 Copenhagen - 7 night Baltic
> [*]Jun 6 Copenhagen - 7 night Fjord (Geiranger)
> [*]Jun 13 Copenhagen - 7 night Baltic
> [*]Jun 20 Copenhagen - 9 night Fjord (Geiranger)
> [*]Jun 29 Copenhagen > Dover- 11 night Iceland (Akureyri, Reykjavik overnight)
> [*]Jul 10 Dover - 12 night Baltic Via Copenhagen
> [*]Jul 22 Dover - 12 night Baltic Via Copenhagen inc overnight stay.
> [*]Aug 3 Dover - Dover to Barcelona via Lisbon Portugal.
> [*]August 10 -5-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Barcelona, Spain
> [*]&#149; Villefranche, France &#149; La Spezia, Italy &#149; Civitavecchia, Italy.
> 
> 
> 
> [*]August 15, August 22, August 29,
> [*]7-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Barcelona, Spain
> [*]Naples, Italy &#149; Civitavecchia, Italy &#149; La Spezia, Italy &#149; Villefranche, France
> 
> 
> 
> [*]September 5th Westbound Transatlantic to San Juan
> 
> 
> Then
> 
> [*]Seven night Southern Caribbean cruises.
> [*]Maybe some up to Tortola as well.



Thank you. Very easy to pick out options from that. Of course, if I have a large lottery win, I'll be doing them all


----------



## Vicky2jeff

I do like the sound of the EBTA... Copenhagen was never on my radar so I better start looking just in case..


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

NancyIL said:


> The repo from Hawaii would  have to  end in Mexico or  Canada, as  there needs to be a *distant* foreign port stop when going from one US port  to another.
> 
> There could be two one-ways between Vancouver and Honolulu, followed by a Vancouver to LA repo.
> 
> If DCL goes to Hawaii, I think it will be via two one-ways rather than a roundtrip from CA.



Yes that's what it says............


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

rab1022 said:


> Do Plat/ Gold get to book early for all cruises? For some reason I thought they only did that for special itineraries.   This will be our first time as gold, so that would be great to get in early.



We shall see, they say for new itinaries, but that's going to be Magic only, but guess they will have two days for G and P to book first.


----------



## Silverfox97

DISNEY FANTASY said:


> Speculation is official announcement Monday 23rd, with Platinum and Gold can book Tuesday and Wednesday and general release the Thursday.



Monday is the 24th but yes, that's the proposed release date (or the 25th; they like Tuesdays sometimes lol).

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## eeyorefanuk

DISNEY FANTASY said:


> I have not had time to follow that discussion.
> 
> Plan A
> 
> Repo Vancouver to La
> LA round trip Hawaii
> Panama crossing.
> 
> Or
> 
> Plan B
> 
> Vancouver >> Hawaii.
> Hawaii >> Via Non USA port to San Deago.
> Panama a Crossing.
> 
> I go for A



I admit I am hopeless re how long it takes to get to places 

I assume if A Vancouver to LA would take week then hawaii cruise would be two weeks??

My dh has always wanted to do hawaii, would be a nice surprise birthday present if could afford


----------



## MousseauMob

eeyorefanuk said:


> I admit I am hopeless re how long it takes to get to places
> 
> I assume if A Vancouver to LA would take week then hawaii cruise would be two weeks??
> 
> My dh has always wanted to do hawaii, would be a nice surprise birthday present if could afford


Roundtrip we've done a 14 day and a 15 day, I've also seen 18 day roundtrip cruises. It takes approx 5 days to get to the islands, so if they do one ways it will have to be longer than 7 days. Maybe a 10 day one-way from Vancouver, so there are some port days. I'm hoping for another roundtrip. I'd love to do a BTB on one-ways but 20 days might be too long and expensive for me.


----------



## NancyIL

DISNEY FANTASY said:


> Yes that's what it says............



We may have meant the same thing. However, I understood your comment to mean a one-way could sail from Hawaii to San Diego with a stop in a foreign port - and it can't. The cruise would have to end in Ensenada, and people would have to be bussed to San Diego. For that reason, I think 2 one-ways between Vancouver and Hawaii  plus a Vancouver to LA or SD repo  is more likely if DCL chooses not to do a roundtrip Hawaii cruise from CA.


----------



## Lisa Lisa

sweetlovin' said:


> 5-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Barcelona, Spain
> Barcelona, Spain &#149; Villefranche, France &#149; La Spezia, Italy &#149; Civitavecchia, Italy &#149; At Sea
> August 10, 2015
> 
> 7-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Barcelona, Spain
> Barcelona, Spain &#149; At Sea &#149; Naples, Italy &#149; Civitavecchia, Italy  &#149; La Spezia, Italy &#149; Villefranche, France  &#149;  At Sea
> August 15, 2015
> August 22, 2015
> August 29, 2015
> 
> This is from The Disney Cruise Line Blog.



This bites for those of us who want to go to the Med for the first time. Why not one 12-night at the beginning instead of a 5-night and a 7-night??


----------



## CruznLexi

I was pricing this years hotel and transfers for 2 person in barcelona I was told $399 per night plus $180 for transfer. Just to get an idea. Booking that part on my own.


----------



## Tink2312

CruznLexi said:


> I was pricing this years hotel and transfers for 2 person in barcelona I was told $399 per night plus $180 for transfer. Just to get an idea. Booking that part on my own.



Whoa, DCL sure inflates those prices! We had a great hotel and paid under $200/ night. We used Suntransfers from the airport and a taxi to the port (which was just at the end of our road - para-lel).


----------



## luv2sleep

CruznLexi said:


> I was pricing this years hotel and transfers for 2 person in barcelona I was told $399 per night plus $180 for transfer. Just to get an idea. Booking that part on my own.



Great info. Is that for transfers  both ways? To and from the ship? 

Airfare is what's killing me on this.


----------



## CaliforniaGirl09

luv2sleep said:


> Airfare is what's killing me on this.



That's why we ended up canceling out Venice Med Cruise in July. I had a daily kayak alert for 11 months, and it was at $1700 pp all year except for a couple days two or three weeks ago where it temporarily dropped to $1300 (with 2 stops though). By that time we'd already decided to wait until next year because of the possibility of Baltic/Iceland/Norway.


----------



## CruznLexi

Airport to hotel and hotel to ship based on WBTA. We will be driving to either Orlando, Tampa, Atlanta or Miami to catch a flight to BCN. All 5-10 hours away from home to get a great deal for the WBTA. One way Miami is around $700. From North florida close to $2200 or 1700 a piece for r/t.


----------



## DisneySisters

NancyIL said:


> The repo from Hawaii would  have to  end in Mexico or  Canada, as  there needs to be a distant foreign port stop when going from one US port  to another.  There could be two one-ways between Vancouver and Honolulu, followed by a Vancouver to LA repo.  If DCL goes to Hawaii, I think it will be via two one-ways rather than a roundtrip from CA.




I am confused.  They can't just do a stop in Ensenada?    What is the rule exactly?


----------



## LeslieG

Anyone found any dates or ports for southern caribbean?


----------



## NancyIL

DisneySisters said:


> I am confused.  They can't just do a stop in Ensenada?    What is the rule exactly?



A  cruise between 2 *different* US ports has to make a DISTANT foreign port stop, and Mexico doesn't qualify as distant. A roundtrip cruise from a US port needs only to make a foreign port stop. That's why the RT cruises to Hawaii from LA stopped in Ensenada, Mexico.


----------



## jdb in AZ

DisneySisters said:


> I am confused.  They can't just do a stop in Ensenada?    What is the rule exactly?



For a round-trip cruise from the US. (returning to the same U.S. port) the ship can stop at a nearby foreign port, so Ensenada would work for that.  For a one-way cruise from one U.S. port to another U.S. port, there has to be a distant foreign port, and no port in Canada or Mexico qualifies for that.

The only exception is when the ship is U.S. flagged, and at least partially built in the U.S. such as the NCL America line which sails around the Hawaiian islands without making any foreign stops. The Disney ships are registered in the Bahamas.


----------



## COASTIEandMATE

jdb in AZ said:


> For a round-trip cruise from the US. (returning to the same U.S. port) the ship can stop at a nearby foreign port, so Ensenada would work for that.  For a one-way cruise from one U.S. port to another U.S. port, there has to be a distant foreign port, and no port in Canada or Mexico qualifies for that.
> 
> The only exception is when the ship is U.S. flagged, and at least partially built in the U.S. such as the NCL America line which sails around the Hawaiian islands without making any foreign stops. The Disney ships are registered in the Bahamas.



This is a geat explanation! We see the NCL Pride of America in the bay here in Kona every week, but we are patiently waiting to cruise around our islands on Mickeys ship!! When you are on the Wonder you are family!!!


----------



## DahliaRW

So, any theories on why the Magic (or should I say a ship matching the Magic's dimensions) has not shown up on any of the Norwegian port calendars for June 2015 other than Geiranger?


----------



## Tink2312

DahliaRW said:


> So, any theories on why the Magic (or should I say a ship matching the Magic's dimensions) has not shown up on any of the Norwegian port calendars for June 2015 other than Geiranger?



They're better at keeping a secret?  Maybe there'll be another leak this week...


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

DahliaRW said:


> So, any theories on why the Magic (or should I say a ship matching the Magic's dimensions) has not shown up on any of the Norwegian port calendars for June 2015 other than Geiranger?



DCL likes to keep it a secret with an embargo until release day but it seems, as DCL has confirmed there bookings a few ports have put it up, and then when DCL is aware they have gone down again or changed to a spoof name.


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

Ohhh thank you! I love the sound of Dover - Dover on August 3rd  I wonder how many nights and millions of pounds that will be lol!


----------



## lloydy

Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> Ohhh thank you! I love the sound of Dover - Dover on August 3rd  I wonder how many nights and millions of pounds that will be lol!



Yes and any tips on travel to depart from Dover appreciated please


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> Ohhh thank you! I love the sound of Dover - Dover on August 3rd  I wonder how many nights and millions of pounds that will be lol!




I think it will be up to seven nights, Dover via Lisbon Portugal to either Cadiz or Gibraltar  and I can give you a sneak peak at the prices.





image by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr




lloydy said:


> Yes and any tips on travel to depart from Dover appreciated please




Dover is easy, I know it very very well, in Fact in 2010 we welcomed in the first Disney Magic cruise and then went on the last one.


Dover has a small compact terminal.





DOVER MAGIC 309 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr





DOVER MAGIC 306 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr




DOVER MAGIC 293 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr





DOVER MAGIC 276 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

As well as a cross channel port it's a fishing port.





DOVER MAGIC 266 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr




DOVER MAGIC 218 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr



Rail Map




image by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


London Top left.


Dover priory Bottom right.


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Dover is about 80 miles from Central London, and the same from the nearest main hub airport of Gatwick, it's a 100 miles from our main London airport Heathrow.

DCL did as you see put on coaches and many people preferred these for connivence, they however were very expensive.

I drove there I live  75 miles away by direct route. There is a small car hire place but a walk from the terminal, see later, and couldn't cope with many people requesting cars or dropping off.

The main slater native route is by train from Central London.

The very fast service to Dover Priory is from London ST Pancras  which is next to Kings Cross to the North of Central London and is by high speed train using the channel tunnel rail link for half the way, you can go by normal fast train from London Bridge, Victoria, or Waterloo East but take care some trains of SSY eight cars split into two four car trains at Faversham

All these trains are operated by SouthEastern rail and are good sized trains but avoid hush hours, the high speed St Pancras route costs more and if say your going to then travel by tube you may find it longer.

.it takes an hour but Dover a Priory is not next to the harbour, and the port pier is a long walk down a narrow road over bridges and it has large trucks on it.

So a taxi from the station is advised.

This is why so many choose the DCL bus or organise private transfers as these pull up at the terminal and avoid rush hours, pulling bags on and off trains and into taxis or tubes either end.


Gatwick is to the dough of London do a direct private transfer avoids London. Whilst Heathrow is west London both airports are connected by motorway ( freeway) using M20 M25 and for Gatwick M23.

The famous white cliffs of Dover are port side, East of the Ship, and there is the famous Dover a Castle there as well with stunning views.


I would suggest fly into Gatwick or Heathrow get a train to Central a London stay a few days in the Victoria area  sightsee, then either private transfer or train to Dover.


Check in was normal but in a small confined space and so they will stick to PATS there, the terminal is on two floors so slightly bigger than it looks, border control quick, it has a good cafe in it, but you can't really leave again to tour the town without a good walk or a taxi and the road is a commercial truck access route.

I have walked it when we took these photos and not on that cruise and I saw people try to walk it with luggage a in both directions and I would say don't.

The English Channel has high movements in tides and so as the photos show be prepared to walk up steep steps.

You get off fast at Dover but with an hour to any good airport and strict security do not book anything before 1pm, and note one cruise in 2010 changed it's arrival time to 10.30 due to tides.


----------



## llqool

luv2sleep said:


> Airfare is what's killing me on this.



I have discovered (I'm an American living in Germany) that the cheapest airfares come from using European TAs rather than American travel agents/airline websites.  Fortunately, we are able to drive to the port for our Med cruise this summer, but our friends from Ohio are meeting us in Venice and sailing w/us, and they couldn't find a reasonable airfare until I gave them info from a German travel agency that had helped my mom get a ticket here at Christmas.  The German travel agency price was about $2000 cheaper for my friends than the quotes they got in the US.


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

DISNEY FANTASY said:


> Dover is about 80 miles from Central London, and the same from the nearest main hub airport of Gatwick, it's a 100 miles from our main London airport Heathrow.  DCL did as you see put on coaches and many people preferred these for connivence, they however were very expensive.  I drove there I live  75 miles away by direct route. There is a small car hire place but a walk from the terminal, see later, and couldn't cope with many people requesting cars or dropping off.  The main slater native route is by train from Central London.  The very fast service to Dover Priory is from London ST Pancras  which is next to Kings Cross to the North of Central London and is by high speed train using the channel tunnel rail link for half the way, you can go by normal fast train from London Bridge, Victoria, or Waterloo East but take care some trains of SSY eight cars split into two four car trains at Faversham  All these trains are operated by SouthEastern rail and are good sized trains but avoid hush hours, the high speed St Pancras route costs more and if say your going to then travel by tube you may find it longer.  .it takes an hour but Dover a Priory is not next to the harbour, and the port pier is a long walk down a narrow road over bridges and it has large trucks on it.  So a taxi from the station is advised.  This is why so many choose the DCL bus or organise private transfers as these pull up at the terminal and avoid rush hours, pulling bags on and off trains and into taxis or tubes either end.  Gatwick is to the dough of London do a direct private transfer avoids London. Whilst Heathrow is west London both airports are connected by motorway ( freeway) using M20 M25 and for Gatwick M23.  The famous white cliffs of Dover are port side, East of the Ship, and there is the famous Dover a Castle there as well with stunning views.  I would suggest fly into Gatwick or Heathrow get a train to Central a London stay a few days in the Victoria area  sightsee, then either private transfer or train to Dover.  Check in was normal but in a small confined space and so they will stick to PATS there, the terminal is on two floors so slightly bigger than it looks, border control quick, it has a good cafe in it, but you can't really leave again to tour the town without a good walk or a taxi and the road is a commercial truck access route.  I have walked it when we took these photos and not on that cruise and I saw people try to walk it with luggage a in both directions and I would say don't.  The English Channel has high movements in tides and so as the photos show be prepared to walk up steep steps.  You get off fast at Dover but with an hour to any good airport and strict security do not book anything before 1pm, and note one cruise in 2010 changed it's arrival time to 10.30 due to tides.


thank you!


----------



## tajz90

We took Disney transport from London to Dover.  Just easier. Price was worth it for us.  Our driver told us trivia on the way.  Very interesting.  The White Cliffs are beautiful.


----------



## 3PiratesAndAPrincess

llqool said:


> I have discovered (I'm an American living in Germany) that the cheapest airfares come from using European TAs rather than American travel agents/airline websites.  Fortunately, we are able to drive to the port for our Med cruise this summer, but our friends from Ohio are meeting us in Venice and sailing w/us, and they couldn't find a reasonable airfare until I gave them info from a German travel agency that had helped my mom get a ticket here at Christmas.  The German travel agency price was about $2000 cheaper for my friends than the quotes they got in the US.


That is very interesting!  I would have never thought to check pricing that way!  Do you just use European airlines that travel to the US as opposed to US airlines that travel to Europe?


----------



## Lisa Lisa

llqool said:


> I have discovered (I'm an American living in Germany) that the cheapest airfares come from using European TAs rather than American travel agents/airline websites.  Fortunately, we are able to drive to the port for our Med cruise this summer, but our friends from Ohio are meeting us in Venice and sailing w/us, and they couldn't find a reasonable airfare until I gave them info from a German travel agency that had helped my mom get a ticket here at Christmas.  The German travel agency price was about $2000 cheaper for my friends than the quotes they got in the US.



This is great information! Can you share the TA's contact info?


----------



## llqool

My mom visited in December, and the tickets the German agency got her were on Alitalia/Delta.  I think that my friend's tickets for this summer are also on Delta.  I have tickets to visit home in FL this summer, also on Delta.  I hate Delta, but will suck it up if I'm saving $700-800. 

The agent I used is Dan, at Do It Travel.  But there are lots of other agencies around here that cater to Americans (this is a big military base).  

He responds to emails.  I did go to their physical location when I was booking my mom's ticket (so it does exist!), but my friend did it all via email.

His website isn't awesome, but here it is:

http://www.doittravel.de/

His email address is on there.  Hopefully he can get you a good fare!  If not I can try to find some other places, but I have personal experience with him.


----------



## Douvres Family

llqool said:


> My mom visited in December, and the tickets the German agency got her were on Alitalia/Delta.  I think that my friend's tickets for this summer are also on Delta.  I have tickets to visit home in FL this summer, also on Delta.  I hate Delta, but will suck it up if I'm saving $700-800.
> 
> The agent I used is Dan, at Do It Travel.  But there are lots of other agencies around here that cater to Americans (this is a big military base).
> 
> He responds to emails.  I did go to their physical location when I was booking my mom's ticket (so it does exist!), but my friend did it all via email.
> 
> His website isn't awesome, but here it is:
> 
> http://www.doittravel.de/
> 
> His email address is on there.  Hopefully he can get you a good fare!  If not I can try to find some other places, but I have personal experience with him.



OMG...we were just chatting on another thread...TA vs DCL bookings...but we can also benefit from this other TA for travels to Europe...thank you!!!


----------



## llqool

Douvres Family said:


> OMG...we were just chatting on another thread...TA vs DCL bookings...but we can also benefit from this other TA for travels to Europe...thank you!!!



LOL...hope both of them work out for you.  I am amazed at how much cheaper it is to get tickets from this side.  And it's also so much cheaper to travel within Europe (on discount carriers like Ryan Air) than it is within the US.  It cost my mom and sister $800 RT to fly from Tallahassee, FL to Miami, FL last week (on the "great" Delta Airlines).  Meanwhile, my family of four flew from Germany to Sicily RT for under $200 a couple of  months ago, and that was paying for assigned seats and a bag.


----------



## Douvres Family

llqool said:


> LOL...hope both of them work out for you.  I am amazed at how much cheaper it is to get tickets from this side.  And it's also so much cheaper to travel within Europe (on discount carriers like Ryan Air) than it is within the US.  It cost my mom and sister $800 RT to fly from Tallahassee, FL to Miami, FL last week (on the "great" Delta Airlines).  Meanwhile, my family of four flew from Germany to Sicily RT for under $200 a couple of  months ago, and that was paying for assigned seats and a bag.



AMAZING!!! DH is Greek and we would like to take DS to Greece sometime...but its just too expensive when school is out...We'll have to check out the link you posted...thank you!!!


----------



## Lisa Lisa

Thank you so much for the info, llqool!


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

With the merger of a number of airlines transatlantic there most likely will be a trend now for the increase of fares as there is less competition but more code shares so the deals will be less.

Do look out for sales BA and Virgin have these quite regularly.


----------



## luv2sleep

llqool said:


> I have discovered (I'm an American living in Germany) that the cheapest airfares come from using European TAs rather than American travel agents/airline websites.  Fortunately, we are able to drive to the port for our Med cruise this summer, but our friends from Ohio are meeting us in Venice and sailing w/us, and they couldn't find a reasonable airfare until I gave them info from a German travel agency that had helped my mom get a ticket here at Christmas.  The German travel agency price was about $2000 cheaper for my friends than the quotes they got in the US.



If love to find how to and who to contact for an oversees TA. Can you post a link?


----------



## disneynme

If the Iceland cruise does stop in Scotland and Ireland, DH wants to go for that one.  That cruise would also mean a little less logistics with being able to skip a flight from Copenhagen to London and the need for less hotel rooms. I so hope the ship will stop in Scotland and Ireland.


----------



## heatherbelle

luv2sleep said:


> Great info. Is that for transfers  both ways? To and from the ship?
> 
> Airfare is what's killing me on this.



Suntransfers will charge around 30 to 35 for a transfer one way based on 2013 prices. Airport to port.  A normal taxi in 2011 was 17 from the top of Las Ramblas to the port


----------



## lloydy

Dover is about 80 miles from Central London, and the same from the nearest main hub airport of Gatwick, it's a 100 miles from our main London airport Heathrow.

DCL did as you see put on coaches and many people preferred these for connivence, they however were very expensive. (Posted by Disney Fantasy - I cut the quote down as it is earlier in the thread)

Hi
This is very informative - thank you!


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

lloydy said:


> Dover is about 80 miles from Central London, and the same from the nearest main hub airport of Gatwick, it's a 100 miles from our main London airport Heathrow.
> 
> DCL did as you see put on coaches and many people preferred these for connivence, they however were very expensive.
> 
> Hi
> This is very informative - thank you!



Thank you


----------



## DahliaRW

DISNEY FANTASY said:


> DCL likes to keep it a secret with an embargo until release day but it seems, as DCL has confirmed there bookings a few ports have put it up, and then when DCL is aware they have gone down again or changed to a spoof name.



I was searching the ports in Norway last night.  I can definitely find the magic's specs on the geiranger port page, but no where else in Norway.  None of the ships were named where I was looking.  There were some bookings at Bergen with nothing listed other than arrival and departure times, but the dates did not line up with the copenhagen dates we know.


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

DahliaRW said:


> I was searching the ports in Norway last night.  I can definitely find the magic's specs on the Geiranger port page, but no where else in Norway.  None of the ships were named where I was looking.  There were some bookings at Bergen with nothing listed other than arrival and departure times, but the dates did not line up with the Copenhagen dates we know.



I think they have been hidden or taken down pending an announcement.


----------



## DahliaRW

DISNEY FANTASY said:


> I think they have been hidden or taken down pending an announcement.



Yes, just seems strange they left geiranger up.  But maybe it's a teaser.


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

DahliaRW said:


> Yes, just seems strange they left Geiranger up.  But maybe it's a teaser.



Some ports refuse to take them back down, there is a limit to DCL power and maybe that port thinks its booked and also they wont be back for five years.

To be honest, now there are more leaks than an old water can and DCL knows we all know, so pulling them down isn't going to fool anyone now.


----------



## Garyjames220

Hey

So we have a rough idea where the magic is going next year and a lot of people seem to be very excited 

However if travelling from Dover and into uk is the bay a biscuit not very very rough ?

Also the places it goes eg Iceland, mybe Ireland, ferrio Islands etc, would people not rather go to places that are more warner 

I am doing the magic this year and was going to next year but don't want the same places and the only other one I can do around Europe is the one from Copenhagen which seems to be going to colder places. Why is people so excited about the places it's going to


I am now more leaning towards ncl epic that's going around the canaries and Morocco wish disney would do one like that

Don't get me wrong if that's the cruise you fancy I hope you enjoy it but people's views I would like to hear


----------



## NancyIL

Garyjames220 said:


> Hey
> 
> So we have a rough idea where the magic is going next year and a lot of people seem to be very excited
> 
> However if travelling from Dover and into uk is the bay a biscuit not very very rough ?
> 
> Also the places it goes eg Iceland, mybe Ireland, ferrio Islands etc, would people not rather go to places that are more warner
> 
> I am doing the magic this year and was going to next year but don't want the same places and the only other one I can do around Europe is the one from Copenhagen which seems to be going to colder places. Why is people so excited about the places it's going to
> 
> 
> I am now more leaning towards ncl epic that's going around the canaries and Morocco wish disney would do one like that
> 
> Don't get me wrong if that's the cruise you fancy I hope you enjoy it but people's views I would like to hear



I LIKE getting out of the summer heat at home, and enjoy going to cooler places like northern Europe and Alaska. I would personally avoid the southern Med in the summer, as it's too hot for me.


----------



## Garyjames220

NancyIL said:


> I LIKE getting out of the summer heat at home, and enjoy going to cooler places like northern Europe and Alaska. I would personally avoid the southern Med in the summer, as it's too hot for me.



Very nice hope u enjoy it 

Is the sea rough at the bay of biscuit. Everyone tells me it is lol


----------



## NancyIL

Garyjames220 said:


> Very nice hope u enjoy it
> 
> Is the sea rough at the bay of biscuit. Everyone tells me it is lol



The Bay of Biscay (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bay_of_Biscay)? I don't think I have sailed through there. The North Sea can be rough.


----------



## Garyjames220

Does any of the cruises around Norway avoid that rough part or from what we know are they are going at that part of the sea


----------



## NancyIL

Garyjames220 said:


> Does any of the cruises around Norway avoid that rough part or from what we know are they are going at that part of the sea


The Atlantic can be rough  when crossing, as can the North Sea, Baltic Sea, Med, etc.  I don't worry ahead of time about sea conditions, but I do  take motion sickness  meds daily to prevent getting sea sick.


----------



## Garyjames220

Alright I think I rather avoid the bay of biscuit as my family have been quite ill on it before 

From what we no so far does all the cruises from Copenhagen come into the UK or are some just around Norway Iceland etc ?


----------



## NancyIL

Garyjames220 said:


> Alright I think I rather avoid the bay of biscuit as my family have been quite ill on it before
> 
> From what we no so far does all the cruises from Copenhagen come into the UK or are some just around Norway Iceland etc ?



DCL doesn't appear to be sailing through the *Bay of Biscay* (between France and Spain). My guess is that Baltic and Norway cruises from Copenhagen probably won't sail to the UK at all.  The cruises out of Dover are different.


----------



## Garyjames220

NancyIL said:


> DCL doesn't appear to be sailing through the *Bay of Biscay* (between France and Spain). My guess is that Baltic and Norway cruises from Copenhagen probably won't sail to the UK at all.  The cruises out of Dover are different.



Alright so would I be right in saying the cruises from Copenhagen not going to the uk the sea is normally quite good

Thanks for your help by the way,  it's just I had family that went from the uk and they were holding on to there drinks at the dinner table lol so want to avoid that lol

I fancy doing a disney cruise again next year but can't afford flights to far out and don't want to do the same cruise to Rome etc as am doing this year. So sounds like the Copenhagen one or nothing


----------



## MissDaisyofTexas

Does anyone think that tomorrow will be the big day??!!??


----------



## NancyIL

Garyjames220 said:


> Alright so would I be right in saying the cruises from Copenhagen not going to the uk the sea is normally quite good



I don't recall rough seas on a previous Baltic cruise out of Harwich (UK) or a Norway cruise out of Amsterdam. However, that doesn't mean there can't or won't be rough seas. Be prepared  for the possibility with meds, wrist bands, ginger pills (whatever works for you) - just in case.


----------



## ImprovGal

NancyIL said:


> The repo from Hawaii would  have to  end in Mexico or  Canada, as  there needs to be a *distant* foreign port stop when going from one US port  to another.
> 
> There could be two one-ways between Vancouver and Honolulu, followed by a Vancouver to LA repo.
> 
> If DCL goes to Hawaii, I think it will be via two one-ways rather than a roundtrip from CA.



Just a reminder for those considering possible B2B itineraries:

If they do the one-ways of Vancouver - Honolulu and Honolulu - Vancouver (or Ensenada),
you will not be allowed to book B2B cruises that in combination result in starting in Honolulu and ending in another U.S. port (unless there's a DISTANT foreign port stop in there somewhere)

For example:
B2B2B Vancouver - Honolulu / Honolulu - Vancouver / Vancouver - Los Angeles would be permitted.

But....

B2B Honolulu - Vancouver / Vancouver - Los Angeles would not be permitted.

Likewise...

B2B Honolulu - Ensenada / Ensenada - Miami (via Panama Canal) would ONLY be permitted if it had the distant foreign port stop in there like Costa Rica or Colombia.
Ensenada - Miami on its own would not require a distant foreign port, though.


----------



## Cousin Orville

We had rough seas sailing back to Dover through the North Sea from the Baltic in 2010.  It's not enough to deter me.  Overall, I generally prefer it a bit warmer.  It does get a bit chilly in the Baltic in the summer for me.  However,  after 3 summer trips in the Med, we're itching for a change.  I'm very excited about sailing out of Copenhagen which was one of my favorite ports in 2010.  We're debating between the fjord cruise and Iceland.


----------



## Garyjames220

Alright cool

So what sort of temp will it be around Norway in May time 

Am the same what a change in the route I do around the med this time but want it to not be to rough and not to cold 

Sounds quite nice and places I'v never been too


----------



## jdb in AZ

Garyjames220 said:


> Alright cool
> 
> So what sort of temp will it be around Norway in May time
> 
> Am the same what a change in the route I do around the med this time but want it to not be to rough and not to cold
> 
> Sounds quite nice and places I'v never been too




Norway in May sounds similar to weather on the Alaskan cruises.

https://weatherspark.com/averages/28846/5/Bergen-Hordaland-Norway

Rough seas are determined by the weather -- stormy weather can make the waves much higher, but the ships have stabilizers on them, and that helps quite a bit. No way of predicting the storms you might encounter in May. I thought we might have rough seas when we cruised the Baltic but the water was smooth as glass.


----------



## Garyjames220

Alright cool

Do u guys think this cruise will cost much more than the med trips around Rome Barcelona etc ?


----------



## Cousin Orville

Garyjames220 said:


> Alright cool
> 
> So what sort of temp will it be around Norway in May time
> 
> Am the same what a change in the route I do around the med this time but want it to not be to rough and not to cold
> 
> Sounds quite nice and places I'v never been too



I'm sure it varies quite a bit.  I remember getting on the ship in Dover and it being chilly on deck - light jacket weather.   But the days we were in Berlin and St Peterburg were very hot.


----------



## Cousin Orville

Garyjames220 said:


> Alright cool
> 
> Do u guys think this cruise will cost much more than the med trips around Rome Barcelona etc ?



Depends on your definition of much more.  I'd expect them to be more.  We'll see.


----------



## sorceressk

When they do announce-and if platinum/gold get to book early-how will we know what options there are? We just have to call and ask? Or will they have the full slate on the website without the ability to book?


----------



## jdb in AZ

sorceressk said:


> When they do announce-and if platinum/gold get to book early-how will we know what options there are? We just have to call and ask? Or will they have the full slate on the website without the ability to book?



If it's not on the DCL web site, you'll find all the info here on the DIS, along with comparisons to past cruise prices.

DCL might post everything on the DCL web site but gold and platinum will have to phone in to make reservations before DCL opens up the bookings to everyone.


----------



## DahliaRW

Garyjames220 said:
			
		

> Alright cool
> 
> So what sort of temp will it be around Norway in May time
> 
> Am the same what a change in the route I do around the med this time but want it to not be to rough and not to cold
> 
> Sounds quite nice and places I'v never been too



The magic will be there in June for the most part.   First cruise from Copenhagen leaves May 30th.


----------



## DisneySisters

Hm.  Just checked DCL website.  They said they will be closing the sight down for scheduled maintenance in about an hour.  Think that means anything?


----------



## michellekcm

DisneySisters said:


> Hm.  Just checked DCL website.  They said they will be closing the sight down for scheduled maintenance in about an hour.  Think that means anything?



Nope. Happens every night at around that time. It's prime time evening time here in Australia at that time, and I run across it frequently


----------



## sorceressk

jdb in AZ said:


> If it's not on the DCL web site, you'll find all the info here on the DIS, along with comparisons to past cruise prices.  DCL might post everything on the DCL web site but gold and platinum will have to phone in to make reservations before DCL opens up the bookings to everyone.



Thanks. Kinda was hoping it'd be on DCL so I could see all the options officially. :/


----------



## KristiMc

sorceressk said:


> Thanks. Kinda was hoping it'd be on DCL so I could see all the options officially. :/



Sometimes the information that is on here is more "official" than on the actual DCL website.  They don't seem to update their site as they should and we seem to know changes that are happening on the ships on here before they change their info on the site.


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

DISNEY FANTASY said:


> I think it will be up to seven nights, Dover via Lisbon Portugal to either Cadiz or Gibraltar  and I can give you a sneak peak at the prices.  http://www.flickr.com/photos/107183435@N05/13029423535/ image by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr  Dover is easy, I know it very very well, in Fact in 2010 we welcomed in the first Disney Magic cruise and then went on the last one.  Dover has a small compact terminal.  http://www.flickr.com/photos/107183435@N05/12133354484/ DOVER MAGIC 309 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr  http://www.flickr.com/photos/107183435@N05/12133219513/ DOVER MAGIC 306 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr  http://www.flickr.com/photos/107183435@N05/12133614006/ DOVER MAGIC 293 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr  http://www.flickr.com/photos/107183435@N05/12132951375/ DOVER MAGIC 276 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


 hi were those prices based on last year please? Just curious as to where they came from!


----------



## JoyB-UK

Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> hi were those prices based on last year please? Just curious as to where they came from!



Don't worry you won't have to pay $3 million each to do the repo.   The prices for the repos in 2010 (the last time they did this route) where quite reasonable compared to your average DCL cruise.  I can remember checking prices at the time but can't remember what they were.  Someone listed it in a thread, might have been earlier in this one at about $700 each.   It will be higher for being in the beginning of August this time but it will still probably be the cheapest 7 night Europe cruise in 2015.  It's definitely going to be my back up cruise if all the others are just too much.


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

JoyB-UK said:


> Don't worry you won't have to pay $3 million each to do the repo.   The prices for the repos in 2010 (the last time they did this route) where quite reasonable compared to your average DCL cruise.  I can remember checking prices at the time but can't remember what they were.  Someone listed it in a thread, might have been earlier in this one at about $700 each.   It will be higher for being in the beginning of August this time but it will still probably be the cheapest 7 night Europe cruise in 2015.  It's definitely going to be my back up cruise if all the others are just too much.


 great thanks! I just love the idea of Dover to Dover  we go to WDW every year so the idea of no flying is very appealing!


----------



## KanataDad

Anyone a Platinum or Gold member out there that can confirm whether or not they've got the rest of 2015 cruise dates?


----------



## tupperny

So I want to make sure that I get this right.  Is the current thought 

May 9-23 (or so)--eastbound TA to dover?
May 23-30 (or so)--Dover to Copenhagen?
May 30 - June--Baltic cruises out of copenhagen?

Or have I missed something?

Thanks

Bill


----------



## NancyIL

KanataDad said:


> Anyone a Platinum or Gold member out there that can confirm whether or not they've got the rest of 2015 cruise dates?



When the dates are released, you will read about it here.


----------



## JoyB-UK

tupperny said:


> So I want to make sure that I get this right.  Is the current thought
> 
> May 9-23 (or so)--eastbound TA to dover?
> May 23-30 (or so)--Dover to Copenhagen?
> May 30 - June--Baltic cruises out of copenhagen?
> 
> Or have I missed something?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Bill



May transatlantic- we don't know yet when it will start or the route it will take.  If it goes in early May then it might go to Barcelona first, then repo to Copenhagen.  If it sets off later it might go straight to Copenhagen from Florida.

The only port dates for Dover are 10th July, 22nd July and 3rd August so no Dover to Copenhagen repo (but Copenhagen to Dover on June 29th).

May 30th 7 night Norway and/or Baltic cruises.


----------



## Zeppelin

KanataDad said:


> Anyone a Platinum or Gold member out there that can confirm whether or not they've got the rest of 2015 cruise dates?



gold and have not....


----------



## WDW Princess 71

Did someone post what the 12 night Baltic prices were from 2010? I am curious what opening day price was for 2 adults in the cheapest available. Anyone have this info? Also are these expected to be more or less or about the same as the 12 night med cruises?


----------



## DahliaRW

JoyB-UK said:
			
		

> May transatlantic- we don't know yet when it will start or the route it will take.  If it goes in early May then it might go to Barcelona first, then repo to Copenhagen.  If it sets off later it might go straight to Copenhagen from Florida.
> 
> The only port dates for Dover are 10th July, 22nd July and 3rd August so no Dover to Copenhagen repo (but Copenhagen to Dover on June 29th).
> 
> May 30th 7 night Norway and/or Baltic cruises.



The overnight in Copenhagen has me highly suspecting the ebta will go straight there,  sounds like a nice night off for the crew after a long sailing.


----------



## NancyIL

WDW Princess 71 said:


> Did someone post what the 12 night Baltic prices were from 2010? I am curious what opening day price was for 2 adults in the cheapest available. Anyone have this info? Also are these expected to be more or less or about the same as the 12 night med cruises?



Opening day price was $3,649 plus taxes pp for a cat. 11. The prices didn't drop until a  cat. 12 gty was offered many months later, and I think that was after the final payment date.


----------



## KanataDad

Zeppelin said:


> gold and have not....



Thanks - have been checking here (and disney cruise website) daily for past week ... will continue checking.


----------



## WDW Princess 71

NancyIL said:


> Opening day price was $3,649 plus taxes pp for a cat. 11. The prices didn't drop until a  cat. 12 gty was offered many months later, and I think that was after the final payment date.



Wow that is really high. Is that what everyone is anticipating for 2015? Curious why these are so much more than the Med ones. Does anyone know the cheapest opening day price for Hawaii? If that is more reasonable I may have to shift gears and think about that instead.


----------



## luv2sleep

WDW Princess 71 said:


> Wow that is really high. Is that what everyone is anticipating for 2015? Curious why these are so much more than the Med ones. Does anyone know the cheapest opening day price for Hawaii? If that is more reasonable I may have to shift gears and think about that instead.



Add that to airfare and I can't see how these will sell well to the average family. No way I could do it.


----------



## WDW Princess 71

luv2sleep said:


> Add that to airfare and I can't see how these will sell well to the average family. No way I could do it.



I agree. The appeal of this cruise is the wonderful port schedule of fantastic countries, but that would mean a lot of expensive touring. We did lots of private tours on our med cruise and loved it. So for this cruise I would want to do the same, and as you said airfare is pricey too, so I think I will end up having to pass on this one. I wouldn't want to be so strapped for cash having paid so much of a base cruise price that I couldn't enjoy my port days the way I want. Hopefully they will offer these in future years when I have more time to save, but hope I can afford Hawaii or another special itinerary in the meantime for 2015!


----------



## DisneyCruiser83

luv2sleep said:


> Add that to airfare and I can't see how these will sell well to the average family. No way I could do it.



DCL usually sells their 'special' itineraries at a higher rate - so I actually think this being 5 years later and seeing what they charge for the Dream/Fantasy, I think the price will be closer to $4,000pp for cat 11C (just my speculation). 
Also, not every family will need airfare, there are many families in Europe that would sail this itinerary especially because they don't have to fly.


----------



## lolainkent

WDW Princess 71 said:


> I agree. The appeal of this cruise is the wonderful port schedule of fantastic countries, but that would mean a lot of expensive touring. We did lots of private tours on our med cruise and loved it. So for this cruise I would want to do the same, and as you said airfare is pricey too, so I think I will end up having to pass on this one. I wouldn't want to be so strapped for cash having paid so much of a base cruise price that I couldn't enjoy my port days the way I want. Hopefully they will offer these in future years when I have more time to save, but hope I can afford Hawaii or another special itinerary in the meantime for 2015!



This is what I keep thinking with regards to people coming from overseas for the cruises out of Copenhagen and Dover.  And then add to it that British school kids are still in school while the Magic is close by (our last day is July 22, I think).  The only cruises British kids could, in theory, go on would be the Jul 23 (is that right?) Dover Baltic and/or the Dover repo.  

DH and I want to try for either the Copenhagen-Dover repo or one of the Baltics but that would be sans kids.

Maybe DCL is trying to get the European crowd?  Maybe they have different summer holidays...


----------



## holula

When I went to school (in England) we had a week off school the last week in May/first week of June and school holidays started around July 16th. The dates will differ slightly between counties.


----------



## DVC Mary

Does anyone else feel like this is getting ridiculous?  Is Disney trying to force those w/ dummy dates into 2014 cruise, b/c if so it won't work.  I'll cancel & start looking at other Alaskan cruises.

Thanks for letting me vent to the only people who would understand why Mondays feel worse w/ no summer 2015 release info as we wait not so patiently. 
  plus Mondays =


----------



## luv2sleep

DisneyCruiser83 said:


> DCL usually sells their 'special' itineraries at a higher rate - so I actually think this being 5 years later and seeing what they charge for the Dream/Fantasy, I think the price will be closer to $4,000pp for cat 11C (just my speculation). Also, not every family will need airfare, there are many families in Europe that would sail this itinerary especially because they don't have to fly.



Yup. Was pretty much referring  to those who have to buy airfare though. Also starting at $4000 pp for an inside is just not doable for many families anyway.


----------



## lolainkent

holula said:


> When I went to school (in England) we had a week off school the last week in May/first week of June and school holidays started around July 16th. The dates will differ slightly between counties.



Yeah there's still the May-June half-term (one week off school) but if DCL is doing 12 day cruises, no one would be able to take one (policies on holidays changed this year, some schools are starting to issue fines, etc).  For interests sake I checked term dates in France and Germany and both seem pretty similar to the UK.  Obviously some parents will take kids out of school, but it's not summer vacation the way it is in North America.

I forget what the schedule looked like but if DCL is smart they'd put a 7 day cruise right smack dab in that May/June half-term, Sat to Sat or Sun to Sun so as to avoid any kids missing school.  According to my cousin, Germany has started putting police officers at the airports to make sure parents don't take their kids out of school early!


----------



## jenf22

luv2sleep said:


> Yup. Was pretty much referring  to those who have to buy airfare though. Also starting at $4000 pp for an inside is just not doable for many families anyway.



That's why we didn't go this year.  I'm going to see if I can get 2 of 3 flights with miles.  

Over the weekend, I went ahead and put a deposit down on 2 NCL cruises.  For 2 adults, 1 child for a 7-night Norway out of Copenhagen in a Family Suite (~400 sq ft with concierge and butler) it was $4800!  We also reserved a 7-night Med out of Barcelona that leaves 2 days after the Norway one returns for $3900 (not as nice of a room).  Each cruise also has $200 OBC.  I'm still hoping I can afford DCL, but I'm trying to be open about other options (and I'm tired of waiting!)


----------



## CruznLexi

I am hoping for the WBTA in an outside cabin with tips and insurance for $3200. Hotel and airfare another $2000. $5200 for 2. That maybe are only cruise next year. But so worth it. Luckily my cruise has an old OBB.


----------



## wallawallakids

CruznLexi said:


> I am hoping for the WBTA in an outside cabin with tips and insurance for $3200. Hotel and airfare another $2000. $5200 for 2. That maybe are only cruise next year. But so worth it. Luckily my cruise has an old OBB.



Will the WBTA be in September again in 2015?  Or end of August?  Thanks.


----------



## tajz90

I really don't think it's terrible if Disney is delaying the release of summer 2015 to ensure those with reservations for summer 2014 PIF.  People reserve dates and drive up the price IMO and never really plan on taking the cruise.  Maybe this coupled with the new rules will stop this process.  

Of course, I am booking Disney summer 2015 regardless so I don't care when they release.  I don't need to shop around.


----------



## CruznLexi

Last med cruise is last Saturday in August so the WBTA should be the first Saturday in Sept.


----------



## wallawallakids

CruznLexi said:


> Last med cruise is last Saturday in August so the WBTA should be the first Saturday in Sept.



Thank you!


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> hi were those prices based on last year please? Just curious as to where they came from!



The prices there were from a glitch price on a website and was in response to a poster saying they will cost millions, the Dover to Bsrcelona run didn't sell well last time so could be a good price.


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> hi were those prices based on last year please? Just curious as to where they came from!





WDW Princess 71 said:


> Did someone post what the 12 night Baltic prices were from 2010? I am curious what opening day price was for 2 adults in the cheapest available. Anyone have this info? Also are these expected to be more or less or about the same as the 12 night med cruises?



It was me.





image by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr




image by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

DISNEY FANTASY said:


> It was me.  http://www.flickr.com/photos/107183435@N05/12861847184/ image by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr  http://www.flickr.com/photos/107183435@N05/12861848154/ image by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


thanks! Those are quite handsome prices! Omg per person! Oh my!


----------



## DahliaRW

Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> thanks! Those are quite handsome prices! Omg per person! Oh my!



I think that is why there is high likelihood of some 7 night cruises thrown in - they'd be a bit cheaper than the longer ones.


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

DahliaRW said:


> I think that is why there is high likelihood of some 7 night cruises thrown in - they'd be a bit cheaper than the longer ones.



Exactly the seven night cruises will by there nature be far cheaper and far more palatable then the twelve night ones hence the use of Copenhagen.

Also some people are put off by the fun up and down the North Sea that can be very active at any time of the year and can be cool,  the Baltic can be or feel warmer.

The way things are set up you can consider a 14 night back to back if you want fjords and northern capitals


----------



## WDW Princess 71

If the Hawaii cruises are one way, any speculation as to their length and number of ports and which ports? Are we thinking these would be more or less $$$ than the 12 night Baltics?


----------



## NancyIL

WDW Princess 71 said:


> If the Hawaii cruises are one way, any speculation as to their length and number of ports and which ports? Are we thinking these would be more or less $$$ than the 12 night Baltics?



The one-ways I have seen on Royal Caribbean between Vancouver and Honolulu have been between 9 and 13 days - depending on how many port stops they make: http://www.royalcaribbean.com/finda...eventSource=dest&dest=HAWAI&date=&port=&ship=. I think Radiance of the Seas' 9-night itinerary in May 2015 is pretty disappointing.


----------



## CruznLexi

Most of RCI and Carnivals are 10 nights from Vancouver.


----------



## DisneyCruiser83

luv2sleep said:


> Yup. Was pretty much referring  to those who have to buy airfare though. Also starting at $4000 pp for an inside is just not doable for many families anyway.



Yeah, it is tough for those (including myself) who have to purchanse airfare on top of the base cruise cost and add in tips, transfers, excursions, spending, etc. But, at current rates $4,000 USD is about $2,880 EURO. Which is not cheap, but more doeable. I think DCL is really planning to market these cruises to Europeans. JMHO.


----------



## DahliaRW

DisneyCruiser83 said:


> Yeah, it is tough for those (including myself) who have to purchanse airfare on top of the base cruise cost and add in tips, transfers, excursions, spending, etc. But, at current rates $4,000 USD is about $2,880 EURO. Which is not cheap, but more doeable. I think DCL is really planning to market these cruises to Europeans. JMHO.



In my case, dh wants to go to Europe anyways, so the airfare is a sunk cost (if we do Norway it'd be me and dd and the rest of the family would also save our hotel/dining costs which makes the cruise "cheaper"), or we buy less airline tickets and sail over (we'd be doing one ways anyways).

But still waiting to see how absolutely ridiculous the fares might end up being!


----------



## stringbag22

Does anyone know if any DCL ships are booked into New York in mid September 2015? Just wishful thinking really . I have a dream.........The Magic repositioning from Europe maybe


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

stringbag22 said:


> Does anyone know if any DLC ships are booked into New York in mid September 2015? Just wishful thinking really. I have a dream.........



This is the current predictions but until an official release anything can happen.


*2015 A PREDICTED SCHDULE*

Fantasy

Eastern and Western Carribean's- Summer.
Eastern's only Fall > Winter including Tortola, so mix of four ports, (Tortola, St Marrten, San Juan, and St Thomas)

Dream

Three and four night Bahamas. (Fall No Saturday / Sunday departures).

Wonder

Alaska -Summer 
Hawaii - September.
Fall/Winter -Based Port Canaveral with Sunday 7 night Western Caribbean cruises.


Magic

Two week Eastbound Transatlantic to Copenhagen.
May 30 Copenhagen - 7 night Baltic
Jun 6 Copenhagen - 7 night Fjord (Geiranger)
Jun 13 Copenhagen - 7 night Baltic
Jun 20 Copenhagen - 9 night Fjord (Geiranger)
Jun 29 Copenhagen > Dover- 11 night Iceland (Akureyri, Reykjavik overnight)
Jul 10 Dover - 12 night Baltic Via Copenhagen
Jul 22 Dover - 12 night Baltic Via Copenhagen inc overnight stay. 
Aug 3 Dover - Dover to Barcelona via Lisbon Portugal. 
August 10 -5-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Barcelona, Spain
• Villefranche, France • La Spezia, Italy • Civitavecchia, Italy.


August 15, August 22, August 29, 
7-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Barcelona, Spain
Naples, Italy • Civitavecchia, Italy • La Spezia, Italy • Villefranche, France 

September 5th Westbound Transatlantic to San Juan

Then
Seven night Southern Caribbean cruises.
Maybe some up to Tortola as well.


----------



## stringbag22

Thanks


----------



## wallawallakids

stringbag22 said:


> Does anyone know if any DCL ships are booked into New York in mid September 2015? Just wishful thinking really. I have a dream.........



I share your dream


----------



## stringbag22

wallawallakids said:


> I share your dream



On the 2014 Westbound to San Juan, so 2015 one up to New York/Boston would be amaaaaaazing


----------



## Douvres Family

DISNEY FANTASY said:


> This is the current predictions but until an official release anything can happen.
> 
> 
> *2015 A PREDICTED SCHDULE*
> 
> Fantasy
> 
> Eastern and Western Carribean's- Summer.
> Eastern's only Fall > Winter including Tortola, so mix of four ports, (Tortola, St Marrten, San Juan, and St Thomas)
> 
> 
> Magic
> 
> Two week Eastbound Transatlantic to Copenhagen.
> May 30 Copenhagen - 7 night Baltic
> Jun 6 Copenhagen - 7 night Fjord (Geiranger)
> Jun 13 Copenhagen - 7 night Baltic
> Jun 20 Copenhagen - 9 night Fjord (Geiranger)
> Jun 29 Copenhagen > Dover- 11 night Iceland (Akureyri, Reykjavik overnight)
> Jul 10 Dover - 12 night Baltic Via Copenhagen
> Jul 22 Dover - 12 night Baltic Via Copenhagen inc overnight stay.
> Aug 3 Dover - Dover to Barcelona via Lisbon Portugal.
> August 10 -5-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Barcelona, Spain
>  Villefranche, France  La Spezia, Italy  Civitavecchia, Italy.
> 
> 
> August 15, August 22, August 29,
> 7-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Barcelona, Spain
> Naples, Italy  Civitavecchia, Italy  La Spezia, Italy  Villefranche, France
> 
> September 5th Westbound Transatlantic to San Juan
> 
> Then
> Seven night Southern Caribbean cruises.
> Maybe some up to Tortola as well.



Love your predictions...DH & DS would be very happy!!! They really want another Caribbean DCL cruise...


----------



## Douvres Family

stringbag22 said:


> On the 2014 Westbound to San Juan, so 2015 one up to New York/Boston would be amaaaaaazing


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Douvres Family said:


> Love your predictions...DH & DS would be very happy!!! They really want another Caribbean DCL cruise...



The predictions come from a number of combined sources,  teamwork of a number of people.

I first posted Baltic rumours in August last year, but I also had help on that.

Travel agents have been now using the same information on emails to clients this week.


----------



## arayay

We're planning to take our first cruise with DLC in 2015. We like to go Bahamas with the Disney Dream ship but we don't know in which dates we can take it. We're from Costa Rica, so our usual weather is minimum 72 F, which month is the most indicated for us? February, April?


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

arayay said:


> We're planning to take our first cruise with DLC in 2015. We like to go Bahamas with the Disney Dream ship but we don't know in which dates we can take it. We're from Costa Rica, so our usual weather is minimum 72 F, which month is the most indicated for us? February, April?



February the water may be quite cool to swim in, go April.


----------



## wallawallakids

DISNEY FANTASY said:


> February the water may be quite cool to swim in, go April.



I Agree.


----------



## holula

Is there port evidence for the Magic doing the Southerns and the Wonder doing the Westerns? I would have thought they would put the oldest non-refurbished ship on the most interesting itinerary like most other cruise lines do. It would also eliminate the requires foreign port stop between the West Coast and San Juan.

Then again DCL has never been logical!


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

holula said:


> Is there port evidence for the Magic doing the Southerns and the Wonder doing the Westerns? I would have thought they would put the oldest non-refurbished ship on the most interesting itinerary like most other cruise lines do. It would also eliminate the requires foreign port stop between the West Coast and San Juan.
> 
> Then again DCL has never been logical!



In Fall 2015 either of Magic or Wonder could swap.

But.....

Magic has done the Southern Caribbean's before.
Magic is coming back from the East ie Europe, Wonder from the West, Panama.

For both the distance is less for Magic to go to San Juan and Wonder PC.

YES Magic is upgraded, but Wonder can hold it's own, in particular if it say has an exclusive Western run.


But there inter changeable.


----------



## wl1117

DISNEY FANTASY said:


> In Fall 2015 either of Magic or Wonder could swap.
> 
> But.....
> 
> Magic has done the Southern Caribbean's before.
> Magic is coming back from the East ie Europe, Wonder from the West, Panama.



Yes. But... like you, I doubt it. The new locks on the Canal are 9+ months behind schedule. I don't see the Wonder doing anything in the Fall 2015 but keeping the west coast routes in operation.


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

wl1117 said:


> Yes. But... like you, I doubt it. The new locks on the Canal are 9+ months behind schedule. I don't see the Wonder doing anything in the Fall 2015 but keeping the west coast routes in operation.



So your thinking Mexican Rivera seven night cruises then?


The locks at Panama are not an issue, the Wonder has not been extended , with a duck tail like the Magic, and it's next dry dock is due 2016. So it can get through old Panama.

The Mexican Rivera, has had security issues and cruises there are best in the summer not Winter, it can be cool from LA to Cabo in fog in the Pacific.


----------



## michellekcm

DahliaRW said:


> The overnight in Copenhagen has me highly suspecting the ebta will go straight there,  sounds like a nice night off for the crew after a long sailing.



Would that mean arriving one day, and the next cruise leaving the next? How would a b2b work? You would have to take all your lugagge off and disembark, find a hotel, then embark again the next day? Hmmm....


----------



## DahliaRW

michellekcm said:
			
		

> Would that mean arriving one day, and the next cruise leaving the next? How would a b2b work? You would have to take all your lugagge off and disembark, find a hotel, then embark again the next day? Hmmm....



Most likely you'd have to leave for the night,  but they might let you leave stuff on board.   I have no idea.  I just know that it's listed as a port, not just a stop,  when you Look at the port schedule.


----------



## Mommb

holula said:


> Is there port evidence for the Magic doing the Southerns and the Wonder doing the Westerns? I would have thought they would put the oldest non-refurbished ship on the most interesting itinerary like most other cruise lines do.



Can the updated Magic dock at Key West? I know the Dream and Fantasy can't, and the Wonder is doing the only stops at Key West this year. If the a Magic can't do Key West but Disney wants to stop there on a Western Caribbean cruise, that would be a reason to use the Wonder for Westerns.


----------



## KnightRail

Mommb said:


> Can the updated Magic dock at Key West? I know the Dream and Fantasy can't, and the Wonder is doing the only stops at Key West this year. If the a Magic can't do Key West but Disney wants to stop there on a Western Caribbean cruise, that would be a reason to use the Wonder for Westerns.



Yup the Magic can definitely dock at Key west. I was just on her this past December (after her dry dock) and we went to Key West.


----------



## Tink2312

DahliaRW said:


> Most likely you'd have to leave for the night,  but they might let you leave stuff on board.   I have no idea.  I just know that it's listed as a port, not just a stop,  when you Look at the port schedule.



Could the overnight be part of the TA? I was thinking it might be a sweetener to make up for bare minimum ports on the crossing.


----------



## DahliaRW

Tink2312 said:


> Could the overnight be part of the TA? I was thinking it might be a sweetener to make up for bare minimum ports on the crossing.



Who knows. But I've never heard of a cruise ship overnighting with passengers in a destination (last) port, and Disney has not done it at the end port for any prior TA.  Doesn't mean it hasn't been done by someone else, though.  My gut is time off for some staff and ample time to stock the ship for the European cruises.  I also wonder, if it's true that some of these cruises might be "Frozen" themed, that the time might be used to put up related decorations, etc.


----------



## GatorMomInNC

DahliaRW said:


> Who knows. But I've never heard of a cruise ship overnighting with passengers in a destination (last) port, and Disney has not done it at the end port for any prior TA.  Doesn't mean it hasn't been done by someone else, though.  My gut is time off for some staff and ample time to stock the ship for the European cruises.  I also wonder, if it's true that some of these cruises might be "Frozen" themed, that the time might be used to put up related decorations, etc.



I.ve been on a cruise (not DCL) that overnighted  in the last port (Quebec City).  I love overnighting on a cruise - also did it once with DCL in San Fran, but not last night.


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

Anybody know if there is likely to be a double dip CC in may 2015 from PC on any ship?


----------



## Flossbolna

DahliaRW said:


> Who knows. But I've never heard of a cruise ship overnighting with passengers in a destination (last) port, and Disney has not done it at the end port for any prior TA.  Doesn't mean it hasn't been done by someone else, though.  My gut is time off for some staff and ample time to stock the ship for the European cruises.  I also wonder, if it's true that some of these cruises might be "Frozen" themed, that the time might be used to put up related decorations, etc.



I am pretty sure that Disney did stay overnight in Barcelona at the end of the 2010 TA. I thought it was an odd thing to do, but a friend who was on that cruise loved it.


----------



## llqool

DahliaRW said:


> Who knows. But I've never heard of a cruise ship overnighting with passengers in a destination (last) port, and Disney has not done it at the end port for any prior TA.  Doesn't mean it hasn't been done by someone else, though.



Not a TA, but our 9 day Med this summer is scheduled to overnight the last night in the destination port, Venice


----------



## jdb in AZ

Overnighting on a ship in port really isn't that unusual.  We've overnighted in Maui with American-Hawaii cruises; in St. Petersburg, Russia, with Celebrity; and in Quebec on the last night of a Princess cruise. Some of the Canadian passengers who lived in the area disembarked that night and went home while the rest of us enjoyed the last night on board.

The day before our Australia/New Zealand cruise with Celebrity, the ship docked in Sydney. We were surprised to see her sitting there, but she had just come from Hawaii and the passengers overnighted in their floating hotel before disembarking the next morning.

On DCL we've overnighted in San Francisco. On our DCL Panama Canal cruise we couldn't dock at Castaway Cay due to weather so we headed on to Aruba and overnighted there.


----------



## owensamo

Flossbolna said:


> I am pretty sure that Disney did stay overnight in Barcelona at the end of the 2010 TA. I thought it was an odd thing to do, but a friend who was on that cruise loved it.



We were on the 2011 EBTA and we overnighted in Barcelona at the end of the cruise. It was great - it gave us an opportunity to do an awesome full-day private tour in Barcelona without needing to find a hotel. We disembarked the next morning and flew to London (along with all the masses of soccer fans!).


----------



## kaseyC

DahliaRW said:


> Who knows. But I've never heard of a cruise ship overnighting with passengers in a destination (last) port, and Disney has not done it at the end port for any prior TA.



Not true.  DCL did an overnight in Barcelona at the end of the 2007 EBTA and at the beginning of the 2007 WBTA.


----------



## disdel

DahliaRW said:


> Who knows. But I've never heard of a cruise ship overnighting with passengers in a destination (last) port, and Disney has not done it at the end port for any prior TA.  Doesn't mean it hasn't been done by someone else, though.  My gut is time off for some staff and ample time to stock the ship for the European cruises.  I also wonder, if it's true that some of these cruises might be "Frozen" themed, that the time might be used to put up related decorations, etc.



Sorry, Dahlia, you're mistaken. As others posted - we were on the MAGIC EBTA in 2010 - arrived in Barcelona and overnighted - had a full day to explore Barcelona, then back on ship before having to move to a hotel for extra night before flights home.


(OOPS, apologies, these posts were kind of off-topic - this thread is getting soooo frustrating, so I guess we're all wandering. Oh look, a chicken . . . . . . . . . )


----------



## DahliaRW

disdel said:
			
		

> Sorry, Dahlia, you're mistaken. As others posted - we were on the MAGIC EBTA in 2010 - arrived in Barcelona and overnighted - had a full day to explore Barcelona, then back on ship before having to move to a hotel for extra night before flights home.
> 
> (OOPS, apologies, these posts were kind of off-topic - this thread is getting soooo frustrating, so I guess we're all wandering. Oh look, a chicken . . . . . . . . . )



Cool! I missed that when looking up past itineraries.   That would make the trip even better!


----------



## HookedOnDCL1

Just had a thought. I wonder if the Panama Canal cruise (which I am waiting for) will stop in Tortola?  That would be cool!


----------



## Jerseymomof2

UGH Disney is killing me! I have been waiting to book our 2014 disney trip unitl the 2015 cruise schedule comes out. 

I cannot afford to do both so we will skip going to WDW in 2014 if there is a 2015 cruise we like.

The airfare has gone up over $30 a ticket while I am waiting for them to release the 2015 cruise dates.

I find myself checking the Disney Cruise site  2-3 times a day to see if they released them. 

Come on Disney you killing me!!!!


----------



## jilliusc

Jerseymomof2 said:


> UGH Disney is killing me! I have been waiting to book our 2014 disney trip unitl the 2015 cruise schedule comes out.  I cannot afford to do both so we will skip going to WDW in 2014 if there is a 2015 cruise we like.  The airfare has gone up over $30 a ticket while I am waiting for them to release the 2015 cruise dates.  I find myself checking the Disney Cruise site  2-3 times a day to see if they released them.  Come on Disney you killing me!!!!



I am right there with you! I know it's a long wait once the cruise is booked, but ready to get this countdown rolling!!


----------



## JenKatt

jilliusc said:


> I am right there with you! I know it's a long wait once the cruise is booked, but ready to get this countdown rolling!!


The wait is killing me. We were going to do Alaska next year, since it's my DH 40th and it's the last state he hasn't been to. Then I caught wind of the fjord cruises and all bets are off, esp with the Icelandic cruise in the mix. UGH!


----------



## 100AcreWood

So when the dates are released will Costco be able to book right away too or will I have to book with Disney then transfer to Costco?  I wasn't sure if there is a delay on opening day.


----------



## pillow

100AcreWood said:


> So when the dates are released will Costco be able to book right away too or will I have to book with Disney then transfer to Costco?  I wasn't sure if there is a delay on opening day.



On the Gold/Platinum release day (before fares are released on DCL's website), Costco had to call DCL in order to book for me.  Costco didn't even realize the itineraries were available.  I had to tell them to call.  I'm guessing that the following day, once fares were online for all to book, Costco had them in their system as well.  Please note though that Costco's phones don't open until 10am Eastern, whereas DCL releases rates at 8:00 (I think, or is it 9:00??).

Jodie


----------



## Garyjames220

If you had to guess the price of a 7 nights cruise from Copenhagen for 2015 per a person what would you say around Norway etc

Just to give me a rough idea of what to expect say for an ocean view room on deck 2 say ?


----------



## jenf22

Garyjames220 said:


> If you had to guess the price of a 7 nights cruise from Copenhagen for 2015 per a person what would you say around Norway etc
> 
> Just to give me a rough idea of what to expect say for an ocean view room on deck 2 say ?



June 5-12, 2015
Norwegian Cruise Line
Norwegian Star
Ports of Call: Copenhagen, Denmark; 
Alesund, Norway; 
Geiranger, Norway; 
Flam, Norway; 
Bergen, Norway; 
Copenhagen, Denmark

Pricing From:
Inside 	$999 per person
Oceanview 	$1,149 per person
Balcony 	$1,499 per person
Suite         $1,699 per person

I would expect Disney to be twice that ????  at least 1.5x???


----------



## Garyjames220

Hmm that's a lot 

I mean if I could get two cruises with ncl or 1 with disney for the same price really makes you wonder hmmm


----------



## DahliaRW

jenf22 said:
			
		

> June 5-12, 2015
> Norwegian Cruise Line
> Norwegian Star
> Ports of Call: Copenhagen, Denmark;
> Alesund, Norway;
> Geiranger, Norway;
> Flam, Norway;
> Bergen, Norway;
> Copenhagen, Denmark
> 
> Pricing From:
> Inside 	$999 per person
> Oceanview 	$1,149 per person
> Balcony 	$1,499 per person
> Suite         $1,699 per person
> 
> I would expect Disney to be twice that ????  at least 1.5x???



I'd say 3x...if not more.  I can't imagine the balconies below 3kpp.


----------



## CruznLexi

Price of a WBTA can someone give me a rough estimate of a WBTA in a 9c or a 7a for 2. Just want to make sure I am in the ballpark of prices. Years past will be great or even this year. Thanks


----------



## IBelieveInTheMagic

100AcreWood said:


> So when the dates are released will Costco be able to book right away too or will I have to book with Disney then transfer to Costco?  I wasn't sure if there is a delay on opening day.





pillow said:


> On the Gold/Platinum release day (before fares are released on DCL's website), Costco had to call DCL in order to book for me.  Costco didn't even realize the itineraries were available.  I had to tell them to call.  I'm guessing that the following day, once fares were online for all to book, Costco had them in their system as well.  Please note though that Costco's phones don't open until 10am Eastern, whereas DCL releases rates at 8:00 (I think, or is it 9:00??).
> 
> Jodie



I will be in this situation on opening day as Gold.  I have a reservation I transferred to Costco and one of the few negatives (there aren't many I promise) is they don't open until 10am EST.  I will call DCL at 8am EST when they open to price out Alaska, Med and perhaps a summer Eastern Fantasy for 2015 and then decide what we are going to do.  As long as the prices are reasonable (LOL ) I will go ahead and book with DCL with the understanding that I will then have to re-shop when I'm on the Fantasy next month (as long as not a black out date) so I can get my 10% and $200 OBC.  Then I'll have an idea what to do when Costco opens and call them at 10am EST and move the one I have with as well as a back up for my DS and end of school and weather days or just leave as a "dummy" for now. 

I'm trying to keep this all straight - ha ha!  

Heather


----------



## IBelieveInTheMagic

DahliaRW said:


> I'd say 3x...if not more.  I can't imagine the balconies below 3kpp.



I agree with you!   I sincerely hope they aren't too outrageous (or not as outrageous as we anticipate) so those of you can book it as so many of you are excited! 

Heather


----------



## pillow

IBelieveInTheMagic said:


> I will be in this situation on opening day as Gold.  I have a reservation I transferred to Costco and one of the few negatives (there aren't many I promise) is they don't open until 10am EST.  I will call DCL at 8am EST when they open to price out Alaska, Med and perhaps a summer Eastern Fantasy for 2015 and then decide what we are going to do.  As long as the prices are reasonable (LOL ) I will go ahead and book with DCL with the understanding that I will then have to re-shop when I'm on the Fantasy next month (as long as not a black out date) so I can get my 10% and $200 OBC.  Then I'll have an idea what to do when Costco opens and call them at 10am EST and move the one I have with as well as a back up for my DS and end of school and weather days or just leave as a "dummy" for now.
> 
> I'm trying to keep this all straight - ha ha!
> 
> Heather



I know - its wacky!  I'll do the same - call DCL at 8:00 to get prices and decide what we're doing.  Then I'll call Costco at 10:00 so they can move my dummy booking.  I really hope there aren't too many black out dates.  Unfortunately, the week that probably works the best for us is over July 4th, and we pretty much know that will be blacked out.  Anxiously waiting!

Jodie


----------



## AquaDame

Anxiously waiting here too! Please please please everyone who gets to call opening day, update the thread with costs! I will be watching it like a hawk with my silver brethren!


----------



## woody73

DahliaRW said:


> I'd say 3x...if not more.  I can't imagine the balconies below 3kpp.





IBelieveInTheMagic said:


> I agree with you!


I agree as well.  We went to the Baltics & St Petersburg on RCI in 2010, the same season as the Magic.  The DCL price was 3x the RCI price (2A, OV cabin).

Woody


----------



## IBelieveInTheMagic

pillow said:


> I know - its wacky!  I'll do the same - call DCL at 8:00 to get prices and decide what we're doing.  Then I'll call Costco at 10:00 so they can move my dummy booking.  I really hope there aren't too many black out dates.  Unfortunately, the week that probably works the best for us is over July 4th, and we pretty much know that will be blacked out.  Anxiously waiting!
> 
> Jodie


We have too much in common 


AquaDame said:


> Anxiously waiting here too! Please please please everyone who gets to call opening day, update the thread with costs! I will be watching it like a hawk with my silver brethren!



I definitely will!! 

Heather


----------



## sweetlovin'

I am prepared to pay about 15k for the Baltics and maybe 10k for the Iceland cruise for 3 people with a Verandah.  12 night July 10th and June 29th Repo..

 I really hope it doesn't get to 20k because I would like to book Hawaii for me and all three kids.  I think that will be expensive as well.  So between the three, those will be all the vacations I hope to be taking in 2015.


----------



## sweetlovin'

A friend of mine just guessed  8k per person for the Baltic and 6k per person for the Repo Iceland

 I hope that is wrong


----------



## AquaDame

sweetlovin' said:


> A friend of mine just guessed  8k per person for the Baltic and 6k per person for the Repo Iceland
> 
> I hope that is wrong



i think it is safe to say I will not be booking iceland at that cost...


----------



## ThereYouSeeHer

sweetlovin' said:


> I am prepared to pay about 15k for the Baltics and maybe 10k for the Iceland cruise for 3 people with a Verandah.  12 night July 10th and June 29th Repo..
> 
> I really hope it doesn't get to 20k because I would like to book Hawaii for me and all three kids.  I think that will be expensive as well.  So between the three, those will be all the vacations I hope to be taking in 2015.


Yikes.    The price of these European cruises makes my head spin.  We're hoping to be able to afford the local zoo next month--I couldn't even imagine throwing down that much cash on vacation, even for Disney!


----------



## Garyjames220

Do you really think they will change as much as what you guys are saying a year before. I mean what they going to charge a month before as it normally just goes higher. I was hoping to book on day one and get not to bad a price 

Not only that but I hear you can't use the 10 percent discount for booking on board for this route

Disney really don't make it easy for people 

Am shocked these cruises even full up at this price as that's crazy


----------



## abacab

pillow said:


> I know - its wacky!  I'll do the same - call DCL at 8:00 to get prices and decide what we're doing.  Then I'll call Costco at 10:00 so they can move my dummy booking.  I really hope there aren't too many black out dates.  Unfortunately, the week that probably works the best for us is over July 4th, and we pretty much know that will be blacked out.  Anxiously waiting!
> 
> Jodie



So, just to get this straight... You can book at DCL and then move the reservation to Costco? Do you get all the same benefits as if you booked directly through Costco? (Particularly the Costco gift card, which is a substantial chunk of change).

Also, is there a time limit to move the reservation to Costco?


----------



## Lisa Lisa

abacab said:


> So, just to get this straight... You can book at DCL and then move the reservation to Costco? Do you get all the same benefits as if you booked directly through Costco? (Particularly the Costco gift card, which is a substantial chunk of change).  Also, is there a time limit to move the reservation to Costco?



Yes and yes -- you can transfer to Costco and the cash card will be the same. You must transfer within 30 days.


----------



## pillow

ThereYouSeeHer said:


> We're hoping to be able to afford the local zoo next month



Ha - that's how I feel.  Made me laugh!  

Jodie


----------



## AquaDame

Garyjames220 said:


> Do you really think they will change as much as what you guys are saying a year before. I mean what they going to charge a month before as it normally just goes higher. I was hoping to book on day one and get not to bad a price
> 
> Not only that but I hear you can't use the 10 percent discount for booking on board for this route
> 
> Disney really don't make it easy for people
> 
> Am shocked these cruises even full up at this price as that's crazy



Yes, we really do think it could/will be that high. We're hoping to be wrong... but they have charged as much in the past and done OK enough to keep doing it. I too am surprised that it still fills, but hay, a lot of people have more money than I, so it is what it is!


----------



## abacab

Lisa Lisa said:


> Yes and yes -- you can transfer to Costco and the cash card will be the same. You must transfer within 30 days.



And after you transfer it to Costco, can you still "see" the reservation at the DCL website?   Can you do stuff like booking excursions and Palo at the DCL website?


----------



## ahain

abacab said:


> So, just to get this straight... You can book at DCL and then move the reservation to Costco? Do you get all the same benefits as if you booked directly through Costco? (Particularly the Costco gift card, which is a substantial chunk of change).
> 
> Also, is there a time limit to move the reservation to Costco?



I can't speak for Costco specifically, but I had this exact conversation with a TA this morning and she said if I booked directly through DCL and then transferred the ressie to her, that the OBC she offerred would only be about half of what she could offer if she made the ressie, as DCL gives the TA less commission if people book directly through DCL out of the chute.


----------



## pillow

abacab said:


> And after you transfer it to Costco, can you still "see" the reservation at the DCL website?   Can you do stuff like booking excursions and Palo at the DCL website?



Yes - everything is still on the DCL site except $$$.  Yes, you still do your online check-in and book excursions, etc. on the DCL site.  If you want to change staterooms or move dates though, you must call Costco.

Jodie


----------



## pillow

ahain said:


> I can't speak for Costco specifically, but I had this exact conversation with a TA this morning and she said if I booked directly through DCL and then transferred the ressie to her, that the OBC she offerred would only be about half of what she could offer if she made the ressie, as DCL gives the TA less commission if people book directly through DCL out of the chute.



That's the case with most TA's I think, but Costco hasn't followed suit.  They still give the full cash card even when its transferred.  Hope this continues to be the case - love that cash card!

Jodie


----------



## WDW Princess 71

CruznLexi said:


> Price of a WBTA can someone give me a rough estimate of a WBTA in a 9c or a 7a for 2. Just want to make sure I am in the ballpark of prices. Years past will be great or even this year. Thanks



Not sure what 9B would be but I booked this years WBTA September 2014 for 2 adults in 11B for $1542 total including taxes/fees. This was with OBB discount. Booked opening gold day.


----------



## WDW Princess 71

Garyjames220 said:


> Do you really think they will change as much as what you guys are saying a year before. I mean what they going to charge a month before as it normally just goes higher. I was hoping to book on day one and get not to bad a price
> 
> Not only that but I hear you can't use the 10 percent discount for booking on board for this route
> 
> Disney really don't make it easy for people
> 
> Am shocked these cruises even full up at this price as that's crazy



Which route or routes did you hear you won't be able to use the OBB 10% discount on? Is this a guess or was this blocked on similar routes in the past?


----------



## woody73

CruznLexi said:


> Price of a WBTA can someone give me a rough estimate of a WBTA in a 9c or a 7a for 2. Just want to make sure I am in the ballpark of prices. Years past will be great or even this year. Thanks





WDW Princess 71 said:


> Not sure what 9B would be but I booked this years WBTA September 2014 for 2 adults in 11B for $1542 total including taxes/fees. This was with OBB discount. Booked opening gold day.


2014 WBTA was $1,974 total (2 A, 9B OV cabin).  Opening day platinum, OBB discount.

Woody


----------



## mom_rules

woody73 said:


> 2014 WBTA was $1,974 total (2 A, 9B OV cabin).  Opening day platinum, OBB discount.
> 
> Woody



FYI-WBTA Opening day platinum OOB discount with port/airport transfer
$2860  2A


----------



## lbgraves

WDW Princess 71 said:


> Which route or routes did you hear you won't be able to use the OBB 10% discount on? Is this a guess or was this blocked on similar routes in the past?



That has to be pure speculation since DCL only introduced blackout dates when the first 2015 dates were released a few months ago.


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

I would add that a few specialised DCL TAs are speculating that any new type of itinerary  may well start in a blackout for OBB discount, but nothing is confirmed.

It's just the speculation is coming from those who sell cruises.


----------



## ThereYouSeeHer

pillow said:


> Ha - that's how I feel.  Made me laugh!
> 
> Jodie


Hehe....just keeping the mood light!  With all these cruise prices, I think I'll find my way back to the Couponing to Disney website now.  There must be a sale on toilet paper somewhere....


----------



## CruznLexi

Thanks those are great I am way over shooting now I might even get a navigator balcony.


----------



## sweetlovin'

ThereYouSeeHer said:


> Yikes.    The price of these European cruises makes my head spin.  We're hoping to be able to afford the local zoo next month--I couldn't even imagine throwing down that much cash on vacation, even for Disney!



After booking these, I'll only be able to afford the Washington dc zoo


----------



## ThereYouSeeHer

sweetlovin' said:


> After booking these, I'll only be able to afford the Washington dc zoo


Haha....free is something I can get on board with!


----------



## Peytonthe1st

pillow said:


> On the Gold/Platinum release day (before fares are released on DCL's website), Costco had to call DCL in order to book for me.  Costco didn't even realize the itineraries were available.  I had to tell them to call.  I'm guessing that the following day, once fares were online for all to book, Costco had them in their system as well.  Please note though that Costco's phones don't open until 10am Eastern, whereas DCL releases rates at 8:00 (I think, or is it 9:00??).
> 
> Jodie


 OK....I know this has got to be one of the dumbest questions you all have heard so bear with me...

This will be my first DCL cruise (so I am OBVIOUSLY not Gold/Platinum status) and I plan to book through Costco. Can I come here, find out from all you wonderful folks that the dates have been released for Gold/Platinum and have Costco call over to DCL to book? Or would I have to wait until the dates have been released on DCL's website for all of us non-G/P cruisers? 

Thanks!!!


----------



## ahain

Peytonthe1st said:


> OK....I know this has got to be one of the dumbest questions you all have heard so bear with me...
> 
> This will be my first DCL cruise (so I am OBVIOUSLY not Gold/Platinum status) and I plan to book through Costco. Can I come here, find out from all you wonderful folks that the dates have been released for Gold/Platinum and have Costco call over to DCL to book? Or would I have to wait until the dates have been released on DCL's website for all of us non-G/P cruisers?
> 
> Thanks!!!



You can call Costco, but they will not be able to book for you until your open booking day (day 3, I think?)


----------



## Peytonthe1st

ahain said:


> You can call Costco, but they will not be able to book for you until your open booking day (day 3, I think?)



Thank you. Hopefully the price does not change too much in that time period. We are considering either a balcony (nothing special, just a regular balcony) or an ocean view. When will the wait end?????


----------



## Garyjames220

WDW Princess 71 said:


> Which route or routes did you hear you won't be able to use the OBB 10% discount on? Is this a guess or was this blocked on similar routes in the past?



No am not guessing was told by a few people on here *** there Norway baltics cruise is so popular u can't use the 10 percent discount on it


----------



## NancyIL

Garyjames220 said:


> No am not guessing was told by a few people on here *** there Norway baltics cruise is so popular u can't use the 10 percent discount on it



DCL has never done a Norway cruise, and their 2010 Baltic cruises didn't sail full. As I recall - DCL added onboard credit of ~ $300 per person to those who had booked  a 2010  Baltic  cruise to keep them from "jumping ship" - but that was added after the cruises  were initially booked.


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

NancyIL said:


> DCL has never done a Norway cruise, and their 2010 Baltic cruises didn't sail full.  Lots of people may be interested in doing one of those cruises -  until they see the price tag!



I think the post was saying they will be popular.

I was on a DCL Baltic cruise, mine was just very slightly short of being full. 

So the reports they didn't sell well are not correct, hence why DCL are going back.


----------



## NancyIL

DISNEY FANTASY said:


> I think the post was saying they will be popular.
> 
> I was on a DCL Baltic cruise, mine was just very slightly short of being full.
> 
> So the reports they didn't sell well are not correct, hence why DCL are going back.



I know what the PP was saying. The Baltic itinerary was popular...the price was not. That's why DCL added the very generous onboard credit to every passenger (who had booked by a certain date)...to keep them onboard!


----------



## luv2sleep

NancyIL said:


> I know what the PP was saying. The Baltic itinerary was popular...the price was not. That's why DCL added the very generous onboard credit to every passenger (who had booked by a certain date)...to keep them onboard!



What was the OBC?


----------



## disprincess4ever

luv2sleep said:


> What was the OBC?



$300 I believe a PP said.


----------



## kaseyC

NancyIL said:


> DCL has never done a Norway cruise, and their 2010 Baltic cruises didn't sail full. As I recall - DCL added onboard credit of ~ $300 per person to those who had booked  a 2010  Baltic  cruise to keep them from "jumping ship" - but that was added after the cruises  were initially booked.



They also offered the Cat. 12 GTY on those sailings which was the way they discounted cruises before they went to the *GT rates.


----------



## NancyIL

kaseyC said:


> They also offered the Cat. 12 GTY on those sailings which was the way they discounted cruises before they went to the *GT rates.



 I  think the cat. 12 GTY fares were offered after  people were in the penalty phase, as I recall quite a few people paying the penalty and still coming out thousands of dollars ahead. However, I don't think the cat. 12 GTY fares were offered on all 4 Baltic cruises.


----------



## luv2sleep

disprincess4ever said:


> $300 I believe a PP said.



Thanks. It's hard to keep up here!


----------



## Garyjames220

Am confused 

Are u saying if I book on board I get the 10 percent of any cruise and doesn't exclude any then ?


----------



## pillow

Garyjames220 said:


> Am confused
> 
> Are u saying if I book on board I get the 10 percent of any cruise and doesn't exclude any then ?



I think folks are speculating about which dates will be blacked out just based on cruise popularity.  Nobody will know blackout dates till DCL releases itineraries and pricing in the next few weeks.  However, even if the date you choose is blacked out, you should still get the onboard credit that DCL offers for rebooking onboard - but not the 10% discount.

Jodie


----------



## kaseyC

NancyIL said:


> I  think the cat. 12 GTY fares were offered after  people were in the penalty phase, as I recall quite a few people paying the penalty and still coming out thousands of dollars ahead. However, I don't think the cat. 12 GTY fares were offered on all 4 Baltic cruises.



Right, only the first two sailings.


----------



## gydell

NancyIL said:


> DCL has never done a Norway cruise, and their 2010 Baltic cruises didn't sail full. As I recall - DCL added onboard credit of ~ $300 per person to those who had booked  a 2010  Baltic  cruise to keep them from "jumping ship" - but that was added after the cruises  were initially booked.



And kids sail free


----------



## MandyGirl

woody73 said:
			
		

> I agree as well.  We went to the Baltics & St Petersburg on RCI in 2010, the same season as the Magic.  The DCL price was 3x the RCI price (2A, OV cabin).
> 
> Woody



In glad to see you post that, Woody. Just last week after NCL came out with Kids Sail Free we decide to do the 9-nt Star prior to DCL WBTA. Copenhagen, St Petersberg, etc. Will do our volunteer mission work in Scotland now versus Prague before that cruise, so we can return to Prague/Vienna when the kiddos are a little older. The port intensive cruises on other lines at a much cheaper rate that fit our budget to do two back to back are hard to turn down.


----------



## woody73

MandyGirl said:


> In glad to see you post that, Woody. Just last week after NCL came out with Kids Sail Free we decide to do the 9-nt Star prior to DCL WBTA. Copenhagen, St Petersberg, etc. Will do our volunteer mission work in Scotland now versus Prague before that cruise, so we can return to Prague/Vienna when the kiddos are a little older. The port intensive cruises on other lines at a much cheaper rate that fit our budget to do two back to back are hard to turn down.


Sounds like an excellent plan.

Woody


----------



## NancyIL

MandyGirl said:


> In glad to see you post that, Woody. Just last week after NCL came out with Kids Sail Free we decide to do the 9-nt Star prior to DCL WBTA. Copenhagen, St Petersberg, etc. Will do our volunteer mission work in Scotland now versus Prague before that cruise, so we can return to Prague/Vienna when the kiddos are a little older. The port intensive cruises on other lines at a much cheaper rate that fit our budget to do two back to back are hard to turn down.



Don't you just love a great deal! Have a wonderful  time on your b2b cruises!


----------



## AquaDame

I'm sorry to ask an off topic question, but there is great info to be had by many of you re: European cruises on other lines! Our original plan was to finally go to Oktoberfest in Munich in 2015, and while waiting for DCL to release their info I'm looking more seriously into it. What would you recommend later on after DCL is gone..? Are Greece and Italy pretty much it for mid september-october? If so, whom would you recommend for those?

Thank you!


----------



## kbovenizer

I've never been in a situation where we've had to wait for itineraries to be released before.  So this waiting game is all new to me - and I'm not a fan!  

I am hoping to do a 7 night Eastern on Fantasy next summer either right after Memorial Day or the first week of June.  I've been looking at prices for THIS summer's 7 nights, but after reading through this chain, it seems like the prices might be slightly better if we book early.  Am I reading that correctly?

If the prices are better on the first day, how long do they stay low before they start going up?  I kind of hate that we are in the first day mix with all the special itineraries, but guess there's not much I can do about that!

I should also ask...  is there a chance there won't be 7 night Eastern cruises at all next summer?  (No laughing...  trying to avoid a big disappointment!)


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

kbovenizer said:


> I've never been in a situation where we've had to wait for itineraries to be released before.  So this waiting game is all new to me - and I'm not a fan!
> 
> I am hoping to do a 7 night Eastern on Fantasy next summer either right after Memorial Day or the first week of June.  I've been looking at prices for THIS summer's 7 nights, but after reading through this chain, it seems like the prices might be slightly better if we book early.  Am I reading that correctly?
> 
> If the prices are better on the first day, how long do they stay low before they start going up?  I kind of hate that we are in the first day mix with all the special itineraries, but guess there's not much I can do about that!
> 
> I should also ask...  is there a chance there won't be 7 night Eastern cruises at all next summer?  (No laughing...  trying to avoid a big disappointment!)



There will be seven night Easterns in 2015

Port bookings show it.


At some point Tortola will also be an option of a port.

Price going up is demand so you can't tell, high demand on the cruise and Category you want the price may go up.


----------



## dee slack

kbovenizer said:


> If the prices are better on the first day, how long do they stay low before they start going up?  I kind of hate that we are in the first day mix with all the special itineraries, but guess there's not much I can do about that!



great question, I was wondering that too.


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

dee slack said:


> great question, I was wondering that too.



You cannot tell, an off peak low demand cruise will not go up.

But if the demand on your cruise or category is high the price may go up.

To many variables to consider to give any direct answer.


I have seen in the past the Panama Canal cruises going up on the day, but with four ships the prices in the first week seem more stable.


----------



## Pudo

kbovenizer said:


> I've never been in a situation where we've had to wait for itineraries to be released before.  So this waiting game is all new to me - and I'm not a fan!
> 
> I am hoping to do a 7 night Eastern on Fantasy next summer either right after Memorial Day or the first week of June.  I've been looking at prices for THIS summer's 7 nights, but after reading through this chain, it seems like the prices might be slightly better if we book early.  Am I reading that correctly?
> 
> If the prices are better on the first day, how long do they stay low before they start going up?  I kind of hate that we are in the first day mix with all the special itineraries, but guess there's not much I can do about that!
> 
> I should also ask...  is there a chance there won't be 7 night Eastern cruises at all next summer?  (No laughing...  trying to avoid a big disappointment!)



The general rule of thumb is booking early (day 1) is best. It is a very rare occasion that prices go down.

Prices typically go up gradually and they vary from sailing to sailing. Easter, Thanksgiving, and Christmas/New Years are the most popular sailings so there is high demand and quicker than normal prices increase.

It really is all about supply and demand. When we booked the August 2008 Magic Repo back to Port Canaveral from L.A. through the Panama Canal the demand was so great the price was increasing almost hourly.


----------



## JenDen

If platinum and gold are able to book before anyone else, where do we see the prices and itineraries if they aren't on the website? 

Thanks, JenDen


----------



## DahliaRW

JenDen said:


> If platinum and gold are able to book before anyone else, where do we see the prices and itineraries if they aren't on the website?
> 
> Thanks, JenDen



The itineraries are usually on the website.  The prices people come back here and post.  See the stickies at the top of the forum.


----------



## Pudo

JenDen said:


> If platinum and gold are able to book before anyone else, where do we see the prices and itineraries if they aren't on the website?
> 
> Thanks, JenDen



That platinum and gold perk typically only applies to special itineraries like if DCL is going to a port they have not been to before. It doesn't apply to every sailing.


----------



## KLB9

any chance of seeing longer Caribbean cruises? 

9 or 10 nights with 2 different stops at Castaway would be great


----------



## kaseyC

MandyGirl said:


> In glad to see you post that, Woody. Just last week after NCL came out with Kids Sail Free we decide to do the 9-nt Star prior to DCL WBTA. Copenhagen, St Petersberg, etc. Will do our volunteer mission work in Scotland now versus Prague before that cruise, so we can return to Prague/Vienna when the kiddos are a little older. The port intensive cruises on other lines at a much cheaper rate that fit our budget to do two back to back are hard to turn down.



As you know Mandy, we did that cruise last year after the EBTA.  It was fabulous. Enjoyed every port but truly fell in love with Tallinn.  In Stockholm, don't miss the new ABBA Museum.  We had a blast and the girls loved how interactive the exhibits were.  It's a quick walk down the street from the Vasa Museum, don't miss that either.


----------



## woody73

kaseyC said:


> . . . In Stockholm, don't miss the new ABBA Museum.  We had a blast and the girls loved how interactive the exhibits were.  It's a quick walk down the street from the *Vasa Museum,* don't miss that either.


We really enjoyed the Vasa Museum.  Take a wide angle lens.  (The ABBA museum opened last year, after we went to the Baltics.)

Woody


----------



## dsnydaddy

Pudo said:


> That platinum and gold perk typically only applies to special itineraries like if DCL is going to a port they have not been to before. It doesn't apply to every sailing.



While what you are saying is correct as they have advertised it, in reality the last two or three releases have seen a day early perk for golds and platinums for all sailings.  With the way at which Disney has removed perks for the CC members, it could be argued that they will not take this one away as it costs Disney little to provide and makes repeat customers happy.


----------



## CruznLexi

Anyone have any suggestions where the Magic will go on her WBTA? I see she is in Grand Cayman on Sept 27. Where else is she going?


----------



## Tink2312

CruznLexi said:


> Anyone have any suggestions where the Magic will go on her WBTA? I see she is in Grand Cayman on Sept 27. Where else is she going?



Oooh is she showing on the GC port calendar?? Isn't the 27th a bit late to be part of the TA? I think a few people were guessing it would depart from Barca around 5th September. Is she showing up in GC any earlier?


----------



## TinkTatoo

Any guesses where the EBTA will stop on route to Copenhagen?


----------



## cajaput

This may have already been covered somewhere in this thread, and if it has, I apologize! I'm wanting to know if there is a certain time we can expect for the June 2015 cruise dates to be released.  My family and I are looking into taking our first Disney cruise in June of 2015 and I see that the site only goes thru April 2015.  Does anyone know anything?


----------



## PearlySwan

cajaput said:


> This may have already been covered somewhere in this thread, and if it has, I apologize! I'm wanting to know if there is a certain time we can expect for the June 2015 cruise dates to be released.  My family and I are looking into taking our first Disney cruise in June of 2015 and I see that the site only goes thru April 2015.  Does anyone know anything?



We were on the Fantasy from 2/15-2/22. At that time they said it would be another 4 to 6 weeks. You can always try calling DCL directly at (800) 951-3532.


----------



## pillow

cajaput said:


> This may have already been covered somewhere in this thread, and if it has, I apologize! I'm wanting to know if there is a certain time we can expect for the June 2015 cruise dates to be released.  My family and I are looking into taking our first Disney cruise in June of 2015 and I see that the site only goes thru April 2015.  Does anyone know anything?



Current speculations is some time this month.

Jodie


----------



## cajaput

pillow said:


> Current speculations is some time this month.
> 
> Jodie



Thank you! I'll keep my eye on it for sure!!!


----------



## dsnydaddy

If they wait any longer we'll have to book on our PIF date!


----------



## cajaput

PearlySwan said:


> We were on the Fantasy from 2/15-2/22. At that time they said it would be another 4 to 6 weeks. You can always try calling DCL directly at (800) 951-3532.



Great, thanks!!! I'm so excited about FINALLY going on a Disney cruise!!!  I'm ready to plan, plan, plan!!!


----------



## wallawallakids

dsnydaddy said:


> If they wait any longer we'll have to book on our PIF date!


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

TinkTatoo said:


> Any guesses where the EBTA will stop on route to Copenhagen?



Guesestimates are 


Castaway Cay.
Madeira.
Lisborn Portugal.
Amsterdam.

This is Not Based on any port bookings but rumours I heard.


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

cajaput said:


> This may have already been covered somewhere in this thread, and if it has, I apologize! I'm wanting to know if there is a certain time we can expect for the June 2015 cruise dates to be released.  My family and I are looking into taking our first Disney cruise in June of 2015 and I see that the site only goes thru April 2015.  Does anyone know anything?



I know I am going against what DCL themselves are saying but I think the announcement is.

Monday 24th March.


----------



## DahliaRW

The only good thing about the delay is that dh and I have figured out exactly what I'm going to book, so I only have to book one cruise now.  Unless it comes out and is more $$$$ than we're anticipating...

Now if my TA would respond to my emails so I know she knows I want to be notified when they release.  I may not be using DU and booking on my own if I don't.  Getting a bit frustrated there!


----------



## dsnydaddy

DISNEY FANTASY said:


> I know I am going against what DCL themselves are saying but I think the announcement is.  Monday 24th March.



I hope you're right.


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

dsnydaddy said:


> I hope you're right.






keep-calm-and-love-march-24th by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## dsnydaddy

DahliaRW said:


> The only good thing about the delay is that dh and I have figured out exactly what I'm going to book, so I only have to book one cruise now.  Unless it comes out and is more $$$$ than we're anticipating...  Now if my TA would respond to my emails so I know she knows I want to be notified when they release.  I may not be using DU and booking on my own if I don't.  Getting a bit frustrated there!



I've already crafted my email to DU outlining my wishes for 2015. Just need to add exact dates.  

I also gave her a budget to work within to get me what I want and an alternative plan in case my budget is just unworkable.  

Now just need the last details and a date of release and I'm able to send it off.


----------



## dsnydaddy

DISNEY FANTASY said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/107183435@N05/13042203275/ keep-calm-and-love-march-24th by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## DahliaRW

dsnydaddy said:


> I've already crafted my email to DU outlining my wishes for 2015. Just need to add exact dates.
> 
> I also gave her a budget to work within to get me what I want and an alternative plan in case my budget is just unworkable.
> 
> Now just need the last details and a date of release and I'm able to send it off.



I'm almost done with mine.  I emailed weeks ago to say "hey, we're interested in xxx itineraries when they come out, please make sure I'm notified" and have heard nothing.  A quick "I got your email and it's noted" would have sufficed.  As it is, I will still email and try to book through her, but I'll also put in a reservation no my own morning of as a back up since I'm not trusting her 100% right now...and I don't want to be at the back of the line for a TA that has a lot of returning customers if I try switching.


----------



## NancyIL

DahliaRW said:


> I'm almost done with mine.  I emailed weeks ago to say "hey, we're interested in xxx itineraries when they come out, please make sure I'm notified" and have heard nothing.  A quick "I got your email and it's noted" would have sufficed.  As it is, I will still email and try to book through her, *but I'll also put in a reservation no my own morning of as a back up since I'm not trusting her 100% right now...and I don't want to be at the back of the line for a TA that has a lot of returning customers if I try switching*.



Please - either let your travel agent  do the booking OR book it yourself, *but don't do both!* Double bookings of popular itineraries make the prices rise  that much faster, and the prices don't go down when the duplicate bookings cancel.


----------



## KristiMc

NancyIL said:


> Please - either let your travel agent  do the booking OR book it yourself, *but don't do both!* Double bookings of popular itineraries make the prices rise  that much faster, and the prices don't go down when the duplicate bookings cancel.


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

dsnydaddy said:


>







NancyIL said:


> Please - either let your travel agent  do the booking OR book it yourself, *but don't do both!* Double bookings of popular itineraries make the prices rise  that much faster, and the prices don't go down when the duplicate bookings cancel.



I fully agree with this as 1 it bumps prices up and 2 takes stateroom stock out whilst quotes by TAs are being sent to clients.


----------



## DahliaRW

Yes, last time I did this I cancelled mine as son as I heard back from the TA.    I may just book myself and transfer to costco too - as it's the same or more than the OBC.


----------



## CruznLexi

I am not so patiently waiting for the 2015 release so I can book the WBTA. I too have my catg with room numbers I want. Also have a back up plan if the cost is more or less.


----------



## wallawallakids

I am really hoping I can book Christmas 2015 and that there is a southern offered.  BUT I am not Gold or Platinum.  Just lowly Silver.    I am praying the prices do not go up too much in the days before we can book.  We need two rooms to fit our 4 kids, so budget is always on my mind!  I know Christmas books fast, do you think they will rise a ton before Silver gets a chance at them?


----------



## lloydy

DISNEY FANTASY said:


> I know I am going against what DCL themselves are saying but I think the announcement is.
> 
> Monday 24th March.



What are DCL saying? I may have missed somethîng.


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

PearlySwan said:


> We were on the Fantasy from 2/15-2/22. At that time they said it would be another 4 to 6 weeks. You can always try calling DCL directly at (800) 951-3532.





lloydy said:


> What are DCL saying? I may have missed somethîng.



See above on the previous page.


----------



## kaseyC

DahliaRW said:


> Yes, last time I did this I cancelled mine as son as I heard back from the TA.    I may just book myself and transfer to costco too - as it's the same or more than the OBC.



Doesn't matter if you cancelled as soon as you heard from your TA.  DCL rates work on a tier system.  Once a certain number of cabins in a category are booked, rates move up to the next pricing tier. For a popular specialty cruise that can happen in minutes.  Rates do not drop back down.  The only thing a cancellation does is return that cabin back to inventory at the higher price.  

My advice for what its worth,  is either get a TA you can trust (someone who responds to your emails/calls) or book it yourself.


----------



## TinkTatoo

DISNEY FANTASY said:


> Guesestimates are
> 
> 
> Castaway Cay.
> Madeira.
> Lisborn Portugal.
> Amsterdam.
> 
> This is Not Based on any port bookings but rumours I heard.



I'd be happy with those ports, wondered if it might have gone to the Azores instead of Madeira but I guess we'll find out in hopefully 10 days time


----------



## DahliaRW

kaseyC said:


> Doesn't matter if you cancelled as soon as you heard from your TA.  DCL rates work on a tier system.  Once a certain number of cabins in a category are booked, rates move up to the next pricing tier. For a popular specialty cruise that can happen in minutes.  Rates do not drop back down.  The only thing a cancellation does is return that cabin back to inventory at the higher price.
> 
> My advice for what its worth,  is either get a TA you can trust (someone who responds to your emails/calls) or book it yourself.



So last time my TA put in a hold, I hadn't put the deposit down (had 3 days to do that).  Does that affect price or just when it is finalized.  Watching prices on our cruise, they did not rise more than a few dollars until day 4 or so, which I assumed was due to people actually putting their deposits in.

I do have a line out to another TA who I would trust, but he just got a job with Disney and does not know yet if he'll be allowed to continue his side job of booking Disney trips.  His job training is next week, should find out then!


----------



## ranidayz

DahliaRW said:


> So last time my TA put in a hold, I hadn't put the deposit down (had 3 days to do that).  Does that affect price or just when it is finalized.  Watching prices on our cruise, they did not rise more than a few dollars until day 4 or so, which I assumed was due to people actually putting their deposits in.  I do have a line out to another TA who I would trust, but he just got a job with Disney and does not know yet if he'll be allowed to continue his side job of booking Disney trips.  His job training is next week, should find out then!



I have found that if you know what you're doing and know what you want, it's easier to do the booking yourself and transfer to Costco. (I'm not confident they know much there, and many of us in the DIS know quite a bit.). You wind up bring your own first priority customer and then getting a nice cash card.  If you feel confident in your DCL skills and knowledge, that route may well suit you best.


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

TinkTatoo said:


> I'd be happy with those ports, wondered if it might have gone to the Azores instead of Madeira but I guess we'll find out in hopefully 10 days time



Well hope its good for you, As said there rumors, the Amsterdam bit was told to me in August last year, and all of the information from those sources so far has proven to be 100% accurate. 

I am pretty sure on Lisbon on the way up and also the Dover >> Barcelona run.


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

DahliaRW said:


> So last time my TA put in a hold, I hadn't put the deposit down (had 3 days to do that).  Does that affect price or just when it is finalized.  Watching prices on our cruise, they did not rise more than a few dollars until day 4 or so, which I assumed was due to people actually putting their deposits in.
> 
> I do have a line out to another TA who I would trust, but he just got a job with Disney and does not know yet if he'll be allowed to continue his side job of booking Disney trips.  His job training is next week, should find out then!



A hold for three days can with other bookings, bump the rack prices up and takes the stateroom stock out for those days.


----------



## DahliaRW

ranidayz said:


> I have found that if you know what you're doing and know what you want, it's easier to do the booking yourself and transfer to Costco. (I'm not confident they know much there, and many of us in the DIS know quite a bit.). You wind up bring your own first priority customer and then getting a nice cash card.  If you feel confident in your DCL skills and knowledge, that route may well suit you best.



  Thanks.  I'm totally leaning this way.  




DISNEY FANTASY said:


> A hold for three days can with other bookings, bump the rack prices up and takes the stateroom stock out for those days.



Thank you!


----------



## Tink2312

DISNEY FANTASY said:


> Well hope its good for you, As said there rumors, the Amsterdam bit was told to me in August last year, and all of the information from those sources so far has proven to be 100% accurate.
> 
> I am pretty sure on Lisbon on the way up and also the Dover >> Barcelona run.



Thanks again for the info. I think those ports would suit us - bit of beach time mixed with a city break and plenty of sea days to relax. I think I'm pretty sold on doing one of the TAs now. Hopefully the prices won't put me off and there won't be a big increase from this year.


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Tink2312 said:


> Thanks again for the info. I think those ports would suit us - bit of beach time mixed with a city break and plenty of sea days to relax. I think I'm pretty sold on doing one of the TAs now. Hopefully the prices won't put me off and there won't be a big increase from this year.



The TAs are normally good value. Lets hope you get what you want.


----------



## Douvres Family

I've been reading a lot about Costco...
...Is Costco really that much better???  I've always dont my own booking and this time I'm considering using a TA that was recommended...but If I'm paying about $8,000 for 3 on a DCL vs $6,000 on NCL (and paying DS college tuition after that)...I at least would like to get the best OBC.

Inbox me if you feel it may be best that way...thank you!


----------



## woody73

DahliaRW said:


> So last time my TA put in a hold, I hadn't put the deposit down (had 3 days to do that).  Does that affect price or just when it is finalized. . .


The hold affects price.  It takes the cabin out of inventory, and when the hold is released the cabin is re-priced at the prevailing rate.

Woody


----------



## DahliaRW

woody73 said:


> The hold affects price.  It takes the cabin out of inventory, and when the hold is released the cabin is re-priced at the prevailing rate.
> 
> Woody



Yes, a pp already pointed that out if you read above.  And I responded too.


----------



## ranidayz

Douvres Family said:


> I've been reading a lot about Costco... ...Is Costco really that much better???  I've always dont my own booking and this time I'm considering using a TA that was recommended...but If I'm paying about $8,000 for 3 on a DCL vs $6,000 on NCL (and paying DS college tuition after that)...I at least would like to get the best OBC.  Inbox me if you feel it may be best that way...thank you!


  Yes. It's really that good. But only if you like coming home from your vacation and getting a big chunk of money in the mail. If you don't like that, I guess it's not that good. ;-)


----------



## Douvres Family

ranidayz said:


> Yes. It's really that good. But only if you like coming home from your vacation and getting a big chunk of money in the mail. If you don't like that, I guess it's not that good. ;-)



Oh yeah...I would just despise that... 
Are you kidding?  I dont mind waiting for greater cashback over OBC...
Definitely something to look into...

Thank you so much!!!


----------



## Travelbee

Does anyone know if the announcement will include at least starting prices for the specific itinerary?


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Travelbee said:


> Does anyone know if the announcement will include at least starting prices for the specific itinerary?



Yes they normally post a price range from $ to $ per category.

This will give you an idea from the 2010 Baltics.





image by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## kaseyC

DahliaRW said:


> So last time my TA put in a hold, I hadn't put the deposit down (had 3 days to do that).  Does that affect price or just when it is finalized.  Watching prices on our cruise, they did not rise more than a few dollars until day 4 or so, which I assumed was due to people actually putting their deposits in.



Yes, even a hold can affect the rate tier.  DCL considers that a booked cabin.  I know it sounds farfetched but many of us have literally watched the rates going up by the minute for new itineraries and specialty cruises.


----------



## woody73

kaseyC said:


> . . . I know it sounds farfetched but *many of us have literally watched the rates going up by the minute* for new itineraries and specialty cruises.


Yes, been there, seen that.

Woody


----------



## tupperny

Is the current thought that ebta will be from May 16 (or so) until May 29?

Bill


----------



## MousseauMob

Wow! I had no idea a hold affected pricing since its not an actual booking. Good to know! 

Does anyone know if we will know the OBB restrictions when they release the schedule? I'm thinking I'll just book myself, then when onboard at the end of May doing a OBB and list the TA for the OBC. Of course this won't work if the cruise I want is restricted.


----------



## NancyIL

MousseauMob said:


> Wow! I had no idea a hold affected pricing since its not an actual booking. Good to know!
> 
> Does anyone know if we will know the OBB restrictions when they release the schedule? I'm thinking I'll just book myself, then when onboard at the end of May doing a OBB and list the TA for the OBC. Of course this won't work if the cruise I want is restricted.



You have 30 days to transfer a reservation to a travel agent. If that's what you intend to do to get more OBC, have a travel agent book the cruise for you when bookings open, then "reshop" the cruise when you are onboard in May. However,  if you rebook onboard and the prices have increased, you will pay whatever price is in effect on that date.


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

MousseauMob said:


> Wow! I had no idea a hold affected pricing since its not an actual booking. Good to know!
> 
> Does anyone know if we will know the OBB restrictions when they release the schedule? I'm thinking I'll just book myself, then when onboard at the end of May doing a OBB and list the TA for the OBC. Of course this won't work if the cruise I want is restricted.



I think they will have to advise blackout date with the 2015 release of summer cruises otherwise how would you know?


----------



## sweetlovin'

DISNEY FANTASY said:


> I think they will have to advise blackout date with the 2015 release of summer cruises otherwise how would you know?


----------



## MousseauMob

NancyIL said:


> You have 30 days to transfer a reservation to a travel agent. If that's what you intend to do to get more OBC, have a travel agent book the cruise for you when bookings open, then "reshop" the cruise when you are onboard in May. However,  if you rebook onboard and the prices have increased, you will pay whatever price is in effect on that date.


Thanks! I do realize its a gamble if prices rise more than 10% making the OBB not worth it. My struggle with having a TA book for me initially is I really don't know what to tell them to book. Until I can crunch some numbers I don't even know what stateroom category. But I'll ponder it a bit more, maybe I can come up with some guidelines they could use.



DISNEY FANTASY said:


> I think they will have to advise blackout date with the 2015 release of summer cruises otherwise how would you know?


Thanks! Okay this next question is probably dumb because the obvious answer is "because I'm on the DIS"  But, do you think they will actually publish the restricted dates, or the list is only available onboard, since it only applies to OBB?


----------



## IBelieveInTheMagic

MousseauMob said:


> Thanks! Okay this next question is probably dumb because the obvious answer is "because I'm on the DIS"  But, do you think they will actually publish the restricted dates, or the list is only available onboard, since it only applies to OBB?



That's a great question and I see what you're saying.  We might not know the black out dates on 3/24 (ish) because that is an onboard benefit like you're saying.  So for the folks (like me) who are booking with DCL, then re-shopping on board next month when I cruise, I potentially won't know if the cruise I've picked is a black out date - yikes.  If that's the case - hopefully DCL will release on board immediately and a nice DIS-er will post ASAP.

Heather


----------



## ChrizJen

I would think they'll have to have blackout dates available as soon as the booking dates become available.  They'll have to inform you if you're loosing your discount.  I don't know how they'd get away with it otherwise.


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

MousseauMob said:


> Thanks! I do realize its a gamble if prices rise more than 10% making the OBB not worth it. My struggle with having a TA book for me initially is I really don't know what to tell them to book. Until I can crunch some numbers I don't even know what stateroom category. But I'll ponder it a bit more, maybe I can come up with some guidelines they could use.
> 
> Thanks! Okay this next question is probably dumb because the obvious answer is "because I'm on the DIS"  But, do you think they will actually publish the restricted dates, or the list is only available onboard, since it only applies to OBB?



I think they will have to make it clear on the release if any cruises are in the blackout for OBB.


----------



## dsnydaddy

Agree.  The blackouts are a new policy and as such we don't have a lot if experience to point to.  But the most logical policy would be to list the blackout dates with the release.


----------



## tufbuf

What's a blackout date? Sorry for my ignorance.


----------



## jdb in AZ

tufbuf said:


> What's a blackout date? Sorry for my ignorance.



Blackout dates are when DCL anticipates filling the ships easily so they don't allow returning cruisers to use a 10% discount they would normally receive for booking while onboard.


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

It's something they could have and then if sales are slow remove later, I bet the Norwegian fjords will be in blackout.


----------



## MousseauMob

Oh yes, I see, of course they will know so anyone trying to move an OBB can be told it is ineligible or not.  On the ships I imagine they will still let you book, but will inform you it is ineligible for discount/credits, similar to when I booked a suite onboard. What I'm less clear on is if they will actually post/publish a list of cruises blacked out or if you find out when attempting to transfer an OBB or book onboard a specifc cruise. In any case I'm sure we'll know quickly from Disers transferring existing OBB's. Thanks everyone!


----------



## woody73

DISNEY FANTASY said:


> . . . I bet the Norwegian fjords will be in blackout.


I agree -- it's very likely with new itineraries.

Woody


----------



## princess333

We made a booking on board last September before they made the changes about when the cruise had to be taken by.

Do the black out days apply to me or is it only on newer bookings?


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

princess333 said:


> We made a booking on board last September before they made the changes about when the cruise had to be taken by.
> 
> Do the black out days apply to me or is it only on newer bookings?



All bookings


----------



## Silverfox97

Paula Sedley-Burke said:


> Anybody know if there is likely to be a double dip CC in may 2015 from PC on any ship?



You should see some 5-night double dips on the Dream in summer 2015, doubtful in May. 

Just off the Fantasy today so I can re-join the convo 

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## pillow

Silverfox97 said:


> You should see some 5-night double dips on the Dream in summer 2015, doubtful in May.
> 
> Just off the Fantasy today so I can re-join the convo
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



So impressed that you kept up your workout routine onboard (I read Scott's TR).  I think I would enjoy my cruise more if I kept up the routine.  I felt like a huge slug on our last trip - too much food and not enough exercise.  We have one of those big balcony rooms booked in April 2015.  Maybe I'll be able to motivate myself by then!  

Jodie


----------



## Silverfox97

pillow said:


> So impressed that you kept up your workout routine onboard (I read Scott's TR).  I think I would enjoy my cruise more if I kept up the routine.  I felt like a huge slug on our last trip - too much food and not enough exercise.  We have one of those big balcony rooms booked in April 2015.  Maybe I'll be able to motivate myself by then!    Jodie



Thanks for reading! Yes, I must exercise daily or else lol. My daughter even came out most days and jumped rope (apologies to whomever had the room below us lol).....

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## Leslie41

I would love to sail a Castaway Cay double dip on the Dream!  I have an OBB I plan to use for summer 2015--not planning on going to the fjords.  Hope the double-dips are not blacked out.

We love the Fantasy, though, so we'd be totally fine with an eastern/western Caribbean.  It would be nice if we could get to Puerto Rico, too.  

WAITING FOR THE 24th!!!!


----------



## CruznLexi

It is like when WDW puts out the discounts for different times of the year. Not all dates and resorts are included. So I am sure this will be true on the ships as well. 4th of July, Norway, Christmas. Just to name a few ideas. I for one am figuring out how much I am willing to spend. Then when the rates and dates come out I have an idea what I can do. I am hoping for WBTA as my first choice second choice is a PC. I do have $1000 on a dummy cruise.


----------



## wallawallakids

Silverfox97 said:


> You should see some 5-night double dips on the Dream in summer 2015, doubtful in May.
> 
> Just off the Fantasy today so I can re-join the convo
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



I also enjoyed reading Scott's TR.  Sounds like you all had a blast.  St. Maarten looked amazing.  Your photos made me want to go there.like now.


----------



## coloradocutie

woody73 said:


> Yes, been there, seen that.
> 
> Woody



This thread is sooooo interesting! 

So, it sounds like it is best to book directly with DCL as early as possible on the opening day (or the day afterwards if not platinum, if I understand correctly) to ensure the best rate. If we have an OBB dummy cruise, but Costco is the travel agent, we would have to go through Costco, right? But since they open at 10 and DCL opens at 8 (is that EST?) it might make sense to forgo the OBB 10% off discount (not applicable to concierge?) and just book directly with DCL to get a better fare in case the rate goes up by the time Costco opens?  Does that sound right?! Could the price increase beat out the 10% discount?  Thanks everyone!!!


----------



## woody73

coloradocutie said:


> . . . Could the price increase beat out the 10% discount?


As in the past, DCL is being very tight lipped about itineraries and prices.  So your guess is as good anyone else's.

Price increases depend on various factors, such as new or old itinerary, cruise popularity, demand, "holds," and double bookings (people booking directly with DCL while having a TA book).

When bookings open, there will be real time booking reports on the DIS.  People will post their call hold times, sail date, itinerary, category, number of guests, whether OBB discount is applied, transfers, insurance, and price paid.

Woody


----------



## siburdue

We are looking for the 2015 dates to book for WBPC, and not sure who to book with. I see that some have mentioned booking through Costco as you get more cash back. Is this because you are using your Costco AMEX card? Even if you book your travel through someone else, you can still use your Costco AMEX card to pay for the trip and receive that cash back. Or is there something I'm missing here? Trying to figure out how to get the most for our money. Thanks in advance for the insight.


----------



## siburdue

We are looking at going on the 2015 WBPC and have never stayed in a Verandah room. Is there a thread anywhere on which of these types of rooms are the best to stay in? or even which room # is the best? Or can anyone on this thread offer their 2 cents on this subject? We are clueless and need help!


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

coloradocutie said:


> This thread is sooooo interesting!
> 
> So, it sounds like it is best to book directly with DCL as early as possible on the opening day (or the day afterwards if not platinum, if I understand correctly) to ensure the best rate. If we have an OBB dummy cruise, but Costco is the travel agent, we would have to go through Costco, right? But since they open at 10 and DCL opens at 8 (is that EST?) it might make sense to forgo the OBB 10% off discount (not applicable to concierge?) and just book directly with DCL to get a better fare in case the rate goes up by the time Costco opens?  Does that sound right?! Could the price increase beat out the 10% discount?  Thanks everyone!!!



I would add that whilst for Costco that's a good idea, it's best to use a specialist DCL TA to book your cruise on the opening days, they seem to get the best rooms and also are geared up for these, I have seen reports of very long waits on the phones to DCL and online booking which could open on the Thursday go down during the process or when you try to put your payment in.

Looking forward to Monday 24th that day seems to be Frozen now.


----------



## Tink2312

Do people think the WBTA will be pretty much a carbon copy of this year's cruise or can we expect new ports?


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Tink2312 said:


> Do people think the WBTA will be pretty much a carbon copy of this year's cruise or can we expect new ports?



Similar Barcelona to San Juan is my guess.


----------



## Tink2312

DISNEY FANTASY said:


> Similar Barcelona to San Juan is my guess.



Thanks. Hopefully not too long to go now to find out!


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Tink2312 said:


> Thanks. Hopefully not too long to go now to find out!



Hopefully next Monday for an official annoucement but I suspect some major leaks of full cruises during this week.

As staff are trained details will get out.


----------



## wallawallakids

siburdue said:


> We are looking for the 2015 dates to book for WBPC, and not sure who to book with. I see that some have mentioned booking through Costco as you get more cash back. Is this because you are using your Costco AMEX card? Even if you book your travel through someone else, you can still use your Costco AMEX card to pay for the trip and receive that cash back. Or is there something I'm missing here? Trying to figure out how to get the most for our money. Thanks in advance for the insight.



Costco gives a Costco cash card instead of an OBC like most TA do.  It tends to be more than the OBC as well.  You have to spend it at Costco, vs getting a credit to use on the cruise.  I prefer our TA because I know her and she is quick with getting what I want and responds right away, but if you are a big Costco shopper, it could be worth it for you.  Costco does open later on booking day.  I don't like to wait so I, personally, have never used them even thought the cash back is a "better" deal per-say.  Good luck.


----------



## quinnc19

Sorry, I forgot to hit reply and can't seem to edit it in. To the pp asking about cabins on the transatlantic, you might consider 7120 or 7620 for a very slightly obstructed regular (plexiglass) verandah at the Navigator's price. That way you can see the water sitting down. Had 7120 for Alaska last year and it was great. Those cabins are also close to the aft deck on 7.


----------



## Garyjames220

Hey

I no everything is expecting everything to come in and go on sale 24th march

But where has this info come from. Has dcl actually said this ?


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Garyjames220 said:


> Hey
> 
> I no everything is expecting everything to come in and go on sale 24th march
> 
> But where has this info come from. Has dcl actually said this ?



No there has been no official annoucement about an official annoucement, but leading DCL TAs feel it's that day.


----------



## pillow

wallawallakids said:


> You have to spend it at Costco, vs getting a credit to use on the cruise.



You do not have to spend the cash card at Costco.  You can take your cash card to the customer service desk, and they will give you cash for it.

Jodie


----------



## stringbag22

DISNEY FANTASY said:


> Similar Barcelona to San Juan is my guess.


 #WBTA 2015. Has the rumour of Barcelona to New York finally died? .......sob!


----------



## stringbag22

Tink2312 said:


> Do people think the WBTA will be pretty much a carbon copy of this year's cruise or can we expect new ports?


. I'm hoping for different ports. Stopping in New York would have me drooling.


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

stringbag22 said:


> #WBTA 2015. Has the rumour of Barcelona to New York finally died? .......sob!



  ? Was there one?


----------



## Silverfox97

Garyjames220 said:


> Hey  I no everything is expecting everything to come in and go on sale 24th march  But where has this info come from. Has dcl actually said this ?



The DCL CMs are receiving training beginning tomorrow. Training happens before new itineraries are released. They typically release them very soon after, as naturally, the more staff that know, the more 'leaks.' 

*PLEASE* people do NOT call DCL and mention this. They are not going to tell the general public and info like this anyways 

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## pillow

Silverfox97 said:


> The DCL CMs are receiving training beginning tomorrow. Training happens before new itineraries are released. They typically release them very soon after, as naturally, the more staff that know, the more 'leaks.'
> 
> *PLEASE* people do NOT call DCL and mention this. They are not going to tell the general public and info like this anyways
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## Silverfox97

DISNEY FANTASY said:


> Hopefully next Monday for an official annoucement but I suspect some major leaks of full cruises during this week.  As staff are trained details will get out.



This ^^^

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## disprincess4ever

Silverfox97 said:


> The DCL CMs are receiving training beginning tomorrow. Training happens before new itineraries are released. They typically release them very soon after, as naturally, the more staff that know, the more 'leaks.'
> 
> *PLEASE* people do NOT call DCL and mention this. They are not going to tell the general public and info like this anyways
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



Many thanks to you and Scott for investigating this for everyone. We'll make sure to keep things top secret and can't wait to hear the itineraries when they come out next week.


----------



## lorimay

Silverfox97 said:


> The DCL CMs are receiving training beginning tomorrow. Training happens before new itineraries are released. They typically release them very soon after, as naturally, the more staff that know, the more 'leaks.'
> 
> *PLEASE* people do NOT call DCL and mention this. They are not going to tell the general public and info like this anyways
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



This is wonderful news.
I can finally start planning and get dates in my head.
I already know which luau I want to go to in Maui.
All I need now is a Hawaiian itinerary to be there for us.

Thank you!


----------



## Silverfox97

Disclaimer: Remember, as with anything, nothing is set in stone and is subject to change 

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## sweetlovin'

I don't know why I thought training was only 1 day.  I guess it is better that they train for a week, but I will be watching the boards more closely for leaks.


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

sweetlovin' said:


> I don't know why I thought training was only 1 day.  I guess it is better that they train for a week, but I will be watching the boards more closely for leaks.



All the staff have to be trained, and still the phones etc have to be covered, you can't close down DCL and train everyone on the same day.

Training all this week, doesn't equal, one weeks training course.


----------



## Tink2312

DISNEY FANTASY said:


> Hopefully next Monday for an official annoucement but I suspect some major leaks of full cruises during this week.
> 
> As staff are trained details will get out.



Seriously hope so! I'll be keeping a beady eye out


----------



## denise

trying to get on the DCL site and it will not come up???

Don't know if this is a sign or what but poor timing...today is my day to book Palo and excursions for my cruise in July and it will not come up...also the PIF date but I paid it yesterday!!


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

denise said:


> trying to get on the DCL site and it will not come up???
> 
> Don't know if this is a sign or what but poor timing...today is my day to book Palo and excursions for my cruise in July and it will not come up...also the PIF date but I paid it yesterday!!



I have had a look at my reservation on the system twice today without any issue.


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Tink2312 said:


> Seriously hope so! I'll be keeping a beady eye out



You coming down to Dover with me?






DOVER MAGIC 306 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr





DOVER MAGIC 293 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr





DOVER MAGIC 276 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr​


----------



## pequele

Is the 24th the thought out date for platinum members or general public? If for the platinum, then when should we expect to have the general public release for us lowly silver people 

Sent from Stephie's iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

pequele said:


> Is the 24th the thought out date for platinum members or general public? If for the platinum, then when should we expect to have the general public release for us lowly silver people
> 
> Sent from Stephie's iPhone using DISBoards



Announcement Monday.

Gold and Platinum book Tuesday and Wednesday.

General release Thursday,


----------



## ssgeno

I was looking at the Grand Cayman port calender and it shows 
Magic every other Sunday starting Sept 27, 2015 - May 8, 2016
Fantasy every other Tuesday starting May 19, 2015 - May 2016
Wonder - Mon Nov 9, 2015; then every other wednesday starting Feburary 17, 2016 - May 11, 2016

I am starting to think that the Magic will return to Miami after Europe and assume the 5/5/4 rotation. The Wonder will be doing something special until it returns to Port Canaveral and pick up 7 day E/W on sundays in 2016. If DCL is thinking southern again, it might be the Wonder. The canal crossing might go from LA to San Juan, which might explain the one day in Grand Cayman on November 9 that doesn't match up with anything else.


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

ssgeno said:


> I was looking at the Grand Cayman port calender and it shows
> Magic every other Sunday starting Sept 27, 2015 - May 8, 2016
> Fantasy every other Tuesday starting May 19, 2015 - May 2016
> Wonder - Mon Nov 9, 2015; then every other wednesday starting Feburary 17, 2016 - May 11, 2016
> 
> I am starting to think that the Magic will return to Miami after Europe and assume the 5/5/4 rotation. The Wonder will be doing something special until it returns to Port Canaveral and pick up 7 day E/W on sundays in 2016. If DCL is thinking southern again, it might be the Wonder. The canal crossing might go from LA to San Juan, which might explain the one day in Grand Cayman on November 9 that doesn't match up with anything else.





That does imply Wonder doing Southern Caribbean's and Magic doing Western type cruises


DCL should be doing Southern Caribbean's in and around school holidays  so this fits,


Personally I thought it was the other way around.


----------



## lorimay

I was really hoping they would send The Fantasy to do the Southern Caribbean in 2015. 
I love the ship but we have done the Eastern and Western itineraries  many times. We need to show off that beautiful ship off in other ports.


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

lorimay said:


> I was really hoping they would send The Fantasy to do the Southern Caribbean in 2015.
> I love the ship but we have done the Eastern and Western itineraries  many times. We need to show off that beautiful ship off in other ports.



Fantasy is under contract to stay at Port Canaveral until March 2016, and then it isn't going anywhere,


But you may enjoy Tortola on the Fantasy.


----------



## Silverfox97

DISNEY FANTASY said:


> That does imply Wonder doing Southern Caribbean's and Magic doing Western type cruises  DCL should be doing Southern Caribbean's in and around school holidays  so this fits,  Personally I thought it was the other way around.





ssgeno said:


> I was looking at the Grand Cayman port calender and it shows Magic every other Sunday starting Sept 27, 2015 - May 8, 2016 Fantasy every other Tuesday starting May 19, 2015 - May 2016 Wonder - Mon Nov 9, 2015; then every other wednesday starting Feburary 17, 2016 - May 11, 2016  I am starting to think that the Magic will return to Miami after Europe and assume the 5/5/4 rotation. The Wonder will be doing something special until it returns to Port Canaveral and pick up 7 day E/W on sundays in 2016. If DCL is thinking southern again, it might be the Wonder. The canal crossing might go from LA to San Juan, which might explain the one day in Grand Cayman on November 9 that doesn't match up with anything else.



This is why Scott flipped them - Wonder doing Southerns in 2015 at the same time the Magic is doing them this year & sending the Magic to PC or Miami instead. He also thinks both the Fantasy and Wonder will both make calls to Tortola in order to meet the contractual number of passengers. I was just thinking the Fantasy but I'm not the detective lol.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## lorimay

DISNEY FANTASY said:


> Fantasy is under contract to stay at Port Canaveral until 2016



Ahhhh..... thought the contract ended in 2015. Well maybe in 2016 then.

Thanks!


----------



## Silverfox97

ssgeno said:


> The canal crossing might go from LA to San Juan, which might explain the one day in Grand Cayman on November 9 that doesn't match up with anything else.



It will be San Diego to San Juan, not LA tho.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Silverfox97 said:


> This is why Scott flipped them - Wonder doing Southerns in 2015 at the same time the Magic is doing them this year & sending the Magic to PC or Miami instead. He also thinks both the Fantasy and Wonder will both make calls to Tortola in order to meet the contractual number of passengers. I was just thinking the Fantasy but I'm not the detective lol.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



Yes you were 100% right on that! I thought it would be the other way around, but fully agree one ship can't do Tortola on its own on projected figures.



lorimay said:


> Ahhhh..... thought the contract ended in 2015. Well maybe in 2016 then.
> 
> Thanks!



That's the Dream. Dream came into service first.


----------



## lorimay

DISNEY FANTASY said:


> Fantasy is under contract to stay at Port Canaveral until March 2016, and then it isn't going anywhere,
> 
> 
> But you may enjoy Tortola on the Fantasy.



 I was looking at the San Juan itineraries this morning. I think it was November 1 this year.

Do you know when they are going to Tortola?

Thank you again


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

lorimay said:


> I was looking at the San Juan itineraries this morning. I think it was November 1 this year.
> 
> Do you know when they are going to Tortola?
> 
> Thank you again



I think they will start in the Fall, however we will know on Monday, there is a chance of it being earlier.


----------



## lorimay

DISNEY FANTASY said:


> I think they will start in the Fall, however we will know on Monday, there is a chance of it being earlier.



Oh so Tortola is a 2015 destination not 2014?


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

lorimay said:


> Oh so Tortola is a 2015 destination not 2014?



This thread is on 2015, 2014 have been out a long time now, the agreement was only signed after the 2014 cruises were out.


----------



## lorimay

DISNEY FANTASY said:


> This thread is on 2015, 2014 have been out a long time now, the agreement was only signed after the 2014 cruises were out.



Oh sorry, I didn't mean to go off topic and ask about 2014.
You mentioned Tortola and I just asked if it was for 2014.
Hope I didn't cause a problem by asking you something more on what you brought up to me.


----------



## ssgeno

looks like the Fantasy drops off the St. Maarten after Tuesday October 27, 2015 with no return date


----------



## ssgeno

no DCL ships show up on St Maarten port calender after 10/27/2015


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

lorimay said:


> Oh sorry, I didn't mean to go off topic and ask about 2014.
> You mentioned Tortola and I just asked if it was for 2014.
> Hope I didn't cause a problem by asking you something more on what you brought up to me.



It's no problem at all, 

2014 has been out for a long time now, and so when it's introduced it will have to be on a 2015 release which we expect to be out next week.


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

ssgeno said:


> no DCL ships show up on St Maarten port calender after 10/27/2015



 Tortola?


----------



## pequele

DISNEY FANTASY said:


> Announcement Monday.  Gold and Platinum book Tuesday and Wednesday.  General release Thursday,




Sweet thank you.

Sent from Stephie's iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## LisaHK

We went to see Magic when she came to Dover in 2010 and cannot wait to sail on her in 2015.


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

LisaHK said:


> We went to see Magic when she came to Dover in 2010 and cannot wait to sail on her in 2015.



Great photo from Dover Castle there.


----------



## Tink2312

DISNEY FANTASY said:


> You coming down to Dover with me?
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/107183435@N05/12133219513/
> DOVER MAGIC 306 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/107183435@N05/12133614006/
> DOVER MAGIC 293 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/107183435@N05/12132951375/
> DOVER MAGIC 276 by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr



Nice photos! Yup, even if I can't manage a Dover sailing, I think we'll try to head down and wave her off.


----------



## ranidayz

Anyone with theories about which ship and when DCL will be in Jamaica?  Thanks.


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

ranidayz said:


> Anyone with theories about which ship and when DCL will be in Jamaica?  Thanks.



Fantasy on Western Caribbean's, maybe Magic.


----------



## holula

DISNEY FANTASY said:


> That does imply Wonder doing Southern Caribbean's and Magic doing Western type cruises  DCL should be doing Southern Caribbean's in and around school holidays  so this fits,  Personally I thought it was the other way around.



This way they don't have to do the Cartagena stop.


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Tink2312 said:


> Nice photos! Yup, even if I can't manage a Dover sailing, I think we'll try to head down and wave her off.



Thank you.


----------



## ranidayz

DISNEY FANTASY said:


> Fantasy on Western Caribbean's, maybe Magic.



thanks - yes.  This much I'm onboard with as well.  Just hoping someone knew which alternating week it may be.  Cruisejamaica has been offline for sometime.

Thanks!


----------



## Happy99

DISNEY FANTASY said:


> I think they will start in the Fall, however we will know on* Monday*, there is a chance of it being earlier.



Monday March 17 or Monday March 24?


----------



## pequele

Which northern European ports was the speculation/sightings of DCL next summer? I remember mention of a Norway port, Denmark and Iceland as well. Just wondering.


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Happy99 said:


> Monday March 17 or Monday March 24?



Monday March 24th.


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

pequele said:


> Which northern European ports was the speculation/sightings of DCL next summer? I remember mention of a Norway port, Denmark and Iceland as well. Just wondering.




Copenhagen May 29/May 30
Copenhagen June 6
Geiranger June 10
Copenhagen June 13
Copenhagen June 20
Geiranger June 24
Copenhagen June 29
Akureyri July 4
Reykjavik July 5/6
Dover July 10
Copenhagen July 12
Dover July 22
Copenhagen July 24
Dover August 3
Civitavecchia August 13
Civitavecchia August 18
Civitavecchia August 25
Civitavecchia September 1



2015 A PREDICTED SCHDULE

Fantasy

Eastern and Western Carribean's- Summer.
Eastern's only Fall > Winter including Tortola, so mix of four ports, (Tortola, St Marrten, San Juan, and St Thomas)

Dream

Three and four night Bahamas. (Fall No Saturday / Sunday departures).

Wonder

Alaska -Summer 
Hawaii - September.
Fall/Winter -Southern Caribbean cruises. (San Juan)


Magic

Two week Eastbound Transatlantic to Copenhagen.
May 30 Copenhagen - 7 night Baltic
Jun 6 Copenhagen - 7 night Fjord (Geiranger)
Jun 13 Copenhagen - 7 night Baltic
Jun 20 Copenhagen - 9 night Fjord (Geiranger)
Jun 29 Copenhagen > Dover- 11 night Iceland (Akureyri, Reykjavik overnight)
Jul 10 Dover - 12 night Baltic Via Copenhagen
Jul 22 Dover - 12 night Baltic Via Copenhagen inc overnight stay. 
Aug 3 Dover - Dover to Barcelona via Lisbon Portugal. 
August 10 -5-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Barcelona, Spain
• Villefranche, France • La Spezia, Italy • Civitavecchia, Italy.


August 15, August 22, August 29, 
7-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Barcelona, Spain
Naples, Italy • Civitavecchia, Italy • La Spezia, Italy • Villefranche, France 

September 5th Westbound Transatlantic to San Juan

Then
Four or Five night Western Caribbean cruises.
Maybe some up to Tortola as well.


----------



## pequele

DISNEY FANTASY said:


> Copenhagen May 29/May 30
> Copenhagen June 6
> Geiranger June 10
> Copenhagen June 13
> Copenhagen June 20
> Geiranger June 24
> Copenhagen June 29
> Akureyri July 4
> Reykjavik July 5/6
> Dover July 10
> Copenhagen July 12
> Dover July 22
> Copenhagen July 24
> Dover August 3
> Civitavecchia August 13
> Civitavecchia August 18
> Civitavecchia August 25
> Civitavecchia September 1



Thanks!!! 

Where is Geiranger and Akureyri is one of those Norway?


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

pequele said:


> Thanks!!!
> 
> Where is Geiranger and Akureyri is one of those Norway?



Geiranger is Norway, see another cruise lines trip here. 




image by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


Akureyri is in Iceland

Akureyri is a town in northern Iceland. It is Iceland's second largest urban area and fourth largest municipality. Nicknamed the Capital of North Iceland, Akureyri is an important port and fishing centre, with a population


----------



## 3PiratesAndAPrincess

Debating which Europe itinerary would be best for our family. We will have a 6YOB and 3YOB. Anyone have any feedback as to whether the Med or Norway cruise might have better suited excursions?  I have never been to Europe so not sure what we will be getting into...


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

3PiratesAndAPrincess said:


> Debating which Europe itinerary would be best for our family. We will have a 6YOB and 3YOB. Anyone have any feedback as to whether the Med or Norway cruise might have better suited excursions?  I have never been to Europe so not sure what we will be getting into...



Maybe a Baltic cruise they did some pretty fantastic trips for kids including a Disney Prince and Princess event in one of the Russian palaces which was to die for, there is lots to see and interest them there. Norway is full of natural wonder but to be honest would interest older teenagers and maybe not young kids.


----------



## Computer Magic

DISNEY FANTASY said:


> Copenhagen May 29/May 30
> Copenhagen June 6
> Geiranger June 10
> Copenhagen June 13
> Copenhagen June 20
> Geiranger June 24
> Copenhagen June 29
> Akureyri July 4
> Reykjavik July 5/6
> Dover July 10
> Copenhagen July 12
> Dover July 22
> Copenhagen July 24
> Dover August 3
> Civitavecchia August 13
> Civitavecchia August 18
> Civitavecchia August 25
> Civitavecchia September 1
> 
> 
> 
> 2015 A PREDICTED SCHDULE
> 
> Fantasy
> 
> Eastern and Western Carribean's- Summer.
> Eastern's only Fall > Winter including Tortola, so mix of four ports, (Tortola, St Marrten, San Juan, and St Thomas)
> 
> Dream
> 
> Three and four night Bahamas. (Fall No Saturday / Sunday departures).
> 
> Wonder
> 
> Alaska -Summer
> Hawaii - September.
> Fall/Winter -Southern Caribbean cruises. (San Juan)
> 
> 
> Magic
> 
> Two week Eastbound Transatlantic to Copenhagen.
> May 30 Copenhagen - 7 night Baltic
> Jun 6 Copenhagen - 7 night Fjord (Geiranger)
> Jun 13 Copenhagen - 7 night Baltic
> Jun 20 Copenhagen - 9 night Fjord (Geiranger)
> Jun 29 Copenhagen > Dover- 11 night Iceland (Akureyri, Reykjavik overnight)
> Jul 10 Dover - 12 night Baltic Via Copenhagen
> Jul 22 Dover - 12 night Baltic Via Copenhagen inc overnight stay.
> Aug 3 Dover - Dover to Barcelona via Lisbon Portugal.
> August 10 -5-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Barcelona, Spain
>  Villefranche, France  La Spezia, Italy  Civitavecchia, Italy.
> 
> 
> August 15, August 22, August 29,
> 7-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Barcelona, Spain
> Naples, Italy  Civitavecchia, Italy  La Spezia, Italy  Villefranche, France
> 
> September 5th Westbound Transatlantic to San Juan
> 
> Then
> Four or Five night Western Caribbean cruises.
> Maybe some up to Tortola as well.


Do you have a prediction if Hawaii will be divided into two cruises - 7  days each way or 1 round trip 14 day?


----------



## disneyfaninaz

Computer Magic said:


> Do you have a prediction if Hawaii will be divided into two cruises - 7  days each way or 1 round trip 14 day?



They will have to do a roundtrip.


----------



## pequele

DISNEY FANTASY said:


> Geiranger is Norway, see another cruise lines trip here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Akureyri is in Iceland
> 
> Akureyri is a town in northern Iceland. It is Iceland's second largest urban area and fourth largest municipality. Nicknamed the Capital of North Iceland, Akureyri is an important port and fishing centre, with a population




perfect thank you. I sure hope though that the northern European ones have more ports (that haven't been found). I would like to get off the ship more than once or twice in 7 days.


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

pequele said:


> perfect thank you. I sure hope though that the northern European ones have more ports (that haven't been found). I would like to get off the ship more than once or twice in 7 days.



For the Northern Capital cruises, (Baltic) think something like this from 2010.

It loos like Oslo is on the Norwegain fjords cruises only
It looks like on at least one 12 night Baltic cruise there is an overnight in Copenhagen.

Seven nights will of course not have Dover or Oslo.




image by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


Seven night Baltic's could be like this;-




image by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## sweetlovin'

pequele said:


> perfect thank you. I sure hope though that the northern European ones have more ports (that haven't been found). I would like to get off the ship more than once or twice in 7 days.



 I might be doing the 7 night one as well, if I can't afford the 12 night.  I love the itinerary..I'm just not going to love the price.


----------



## pequele

sweetlovin' said:


> I might be doing the 7 night one as well, if I can't afford the 12 night.  I love the itinerary..I'm just not going to love the price.



Haha yup I'm thinking the price is gonna stink. And that's just the basics. No plane, hotel before and after, excursions. Shoot me now haha. Maybe Nana won't want to come again 

Sent from Stephie's iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## Nicole33

siburdue said:


> We are looking for the 2015 dates to book for WBPC, and not sure who to book with. I see that some have mentioned booking through Costco as you get more cash back. Is this because you are using your Costco AMEX card? Even if you book your travel through someone else, you can still use your Costco AMEX card to pay for the trip and receive that cash back. Or is there something I'm missing here? Trying to figure out how to get the most for our money. Thanks in advance for the insight.


No, you must book through Costco Travel to receive the  Costco Cash.  It does not matter if you use the Costco Amex or not.


----------



## Subi WRX

Sorry if this has been addressed:  the WBTA 2015 would start in Barcelona, as it always does?


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Subi WRX said:


> Sorry if this has been addressed:  the WBTA 2015 would start in Barcelona, as it always does?



Thats the current thinking based on Med port bookings.


----------



## Case1096

ssgeno said:


> no DCL ships show up on St Maarten port calender after 10/27/2015



They probably had St. Maarten take them down because the appeared before.


----------



## Computer Magic

disneyfaninaz said:


> They will have to do a roundtrip.



From reading posts around here, I had high hopes for a 7 day to Hawaii and From Hawaii.   It's hard to get away longer then a 7 day cruise.

Is there  restrictions that prevents this option.  I thought as long as they stopped in a different country (Mexico, Canada) this could happen.

Thanks


----------



## deanimal

If they do a round trip from one US port to another, they only need a stop in any foreign port. If the trip starts in one US port and ends in another (such as LA to Honolulu) they need a stop in a "distant" foreign port and Vancouver or Mexico don't qualify. They could do one way from Mexico to Hawaii and vice versa. They can also do one way Vancouver to Hawaii, but that requires at least 5-6 days at sea. I personally think that would be a great cruise for shoulder season (April-May, Sept-Oct) but I may be biased since I'm from Vancouver and would like some other options besides Alaska.


----------



## Subi WRX

DISNEY FANTASY said:


> Thats the current thinking based on Med port bookings.


 

thanks


----------



## Cousin Orville

DISNEY FANTASY said:


> It loos like Oslo is on the Norwegain fjords cruises only



I may have missed it, but has there been some evidence that Oslo will be on the fjord cruises?  Many other cruise lines seem to go straight to Bergen and concentrate on ports in and around the fjords rather than go to Oslo.


----------



## Computer Magic

deanimal said:


> If they do a round trip from one US port to another, they only need a stop in any foreign port. If the trip starts in one US port and ends in another (such as LA to Honolulu) they need a stop in a "distant" foreign port and Vancouver or Mexico don't qualify. They could do one way from Mexico to Hawaii and vice versa. They can also do one way Vancouver to Hawaii, but that requires at least 5-6 days at sea. I personally think that would be a great cruise for shoulder season (April-May, Sept-Oct) but I may be biased since I'm from Vancouver and would like some other options besides Alaska.


Thanks, not sure I understand why the rule is in place.  None the less, there goes my chance for Hawaii in Sept.  Too many days to be away.


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Cousin Orville said:


> I may have missed it, but has there been some evidence that Oslo will be on the fjord cruises?  Many other cruise lines seem to go straight to Bergen and concentrate on ports in and around the fjords rather than go to Oslo.



Good point;- No evidence, but (1) they have been there before, (2) Good port adventures, (3) Its the capital and cruising in and out is fantastic, one long fjord. 

So I 'think' yes, but it might not be so they can head out quicker and up to the fjords.

On the 12 night Baltic's it would appear not have been dropped due to the time of port calls in Dover and Copenhagen.


----------



## Cousin Orville

DISNEY FANTASY said:


> Good point;- No evidence, but (1) they have been there before, (2) Good port adventures, (3) Its the capital and cruising in and out is fantastic, one long fjord.
> 
> So I 'think' yes, but it might not be so they can head out quicker and up to the fjords.
> 
> On the 12 night Baltic's it would appear not have been dropped due to the time of port calls in Dover and Copenhagen.



My guess is that the 9 night fjord will hit Oslo while the 7 night will not.  Total wild guess.  Having been to Oslo before, I could take it or leave it.  It's a neat city, but is not as impressive as the other Baltic Capitals.


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Cousin Orville said:


> My guess is that the 9 night fjord will hit Oslo while the 7 night will not.  Total wild guess.  Having been to Oslo before, I could take it or leave it.  It's a neat city, but is not as impressive as the other Baltic Capitals.



Kevin, that sounds very logical,

I liked Oslo, we had a good tour, and its a fine city, we did three in one.

City tour. Inc Winter spots view point.
Out to a Hadeland glass blowing company,
Viking museum.


----------



## sweetlovin'

DISNEY FANTASY said:


> Kevin, that sounds very logical,
> 
> I liked Oslo, we had a good tour, and its a fine city, we did three in one.
> 
> City tour. Inc Winter spots view point.
> Out to a Hadeland glass blowing company,
> Viking museum.



Is the glass blowing similar to Venice?


----------



## Cousin Orville

DISNEY FANTASY said:


> Kevin, that sounds very logical,
> 
> I liked Oslo, we had a good tour, and its a fine city, we did three in one.
> 
> City tour. Inc Winter spots view point.
> Out to a Hadeland glass blowing company,
> Viking museum.



As a kid I remember when watching the compulsory Norwegian film after the Maelstrom ride (I forget when they started letting you just walk through).  I always wanted to visit the Viking ship shown in the film (the Osberg ship).  It was a major motivating force for us going on the 2010 Baltic cruise.  Saw the ship.  It did not disappoint.  I'm sure if I go to Oslo again in 2015, I'll probably see it again.  Too bad you can't reach up and touch it...  Very WDW geeky, I know.


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

sweetlovin' said:


> Is the glass blowing similar to Venice?



I have seen three


Cabo San Lucas-Mexico.  poor. Was old glass reheated.
Venice- Good but very very hard sell, bit of a tourist trap. Quite top of the range, all money money money. 
Hadeland, it was a real furnace, a good talk on what they were doing, very down to earth, and also there were extras, we made our own candles there. Nice place, good visit, no hard sell.


----------



## sweetlovin'

DISNEY FANTASY said:


> I have seen three
> 
> Cabo San Lucas-Mexico.  poor.
> Venice- Good but very very hard sell, bit of a tourist trap.
> Hadeland, it was a real furnace, a good talk on what they were doing, very down to earth, and also there were extras, we made our own candles there.



WOW!  The candle making sounds very cool!  Venice-  I felt was a walking infomercial.  I couldn't get out of there fast enough once the demo was over.  I didn't care much for Venice, but I loved Burano.  It's the only reason I would consider going back.


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Cousin Orville said:


> As a kid I remember when watching the compulsory Norwegian film after the Maelstrom ride (I forget when they started letting you just walk through).  I always wanted to visit the Viking ship shown in the film (the Osberg ship).  It was a major motivating force for us going on the 2010 Baltic cruise.  Saw the ship.  It did not disappoint.  I'm sure if I go to Oslo again in 2015, I'll probably see it again.  Too bad you can't reach up and touch it...  Very WDW geeky, I know.



Maelstrom is a good ride but very "Disney", the Viking museum had history and culture and was fantastic, I thought we went on one of the three, boats, or maybe steps at one end???


----------



## NancyIL

Computer Magic said:


> Do you have a prediction if Hawaii will be divided into two cruises - 7  days each way or 1 round trip 14 day?


A one-way will probably be at least 10 days. 


disneyfaninaz said:


> They will have to do a roundtrip.


No, they don't have to do a round trip. 


Computer Magic said:


> From reading posts around here, I had high hopes for a 7 day to Hawaii and From Hawaii.   It's hard to get away longer then a 7 day cruise.



It takes 5 days to sail from Vancouver to Hawaii, so you wouldn't see much of Hawaii if the one-way was only 7 days. If you want to do a 7-day Hawaii cruise, look at NCL's Pride of America round trip from Honolulu.


----------



## Disney Queenie

What is being announced March 24th? What is all the speculation for Europe- the Wonder?


----------



## DahliaRW

Disney Queenie said:
			
		

> What is being announced March 24th? What is all the speculation for Europe- the Wonder?



All your answers are on the last few pages of this thread.


----------



## IncredibleboysMom

Is there a thread for opening day prices for the first few months of 2015?
Couldn't find it 

Thanks!


----------



## pequele

Computer Magic said:


> From reading posts around here, I had high hopes for a 7 day to Hawaii and From Hawaii.   It's hard to get away longer then a 7 day cruise.
> 
> Is there  restrictions that prevents this option.  I thought as long as they stopped in a different country (Mexico, Canada) this could happen.
> 
> Thanks





deanimal said:


> If they do a round trip from one US port to another, they only need a stop in any foreign port. If the trip starts in one US port and ends in another (such as LA to Honolulu) they need a stop in a "distant" foreign port and Vancouver or Mexico don't qualify. They could do one way from Mexico to Hawaii and vice versa. They can also do one way Vancouver to Hawaii, but that requires at least 5-6 days at sea. I personally think that would be a great cruise for shoulder season (April-May, Sept-Oct) but I may be biased since I'm from Vancouver and would like some other options besides Alaska.





Computer Magic said:


> Thanks, not sure I understand why the rule is in place.  None the less, there goes my chance for Hawaii in Sept.  Too many days to be away.




My mom took a 12 nighter Hawaiian cruise with either NCL or RCL. Though it started and stopped in Hawaii, they did stop in a country island out there (started with an F?) and that counted as their foreign port. It is an option for Disney. 




Cousin Orville said:


> As a kid I remember when watching the compulsory Norwegian film after the Maelstrom ride (I forget when they started letting you just walk through).  I always wanted to visit the Viking ship shown in the film (the Osberg ship).  It was a major motivating force for us going on the 2010 Baltic cruise.  Saw the ship.  It did not disappoint.  I'm sure if I go to Oslo again in 2015, I'll probably see it again.  Too bad you can't reach up and touch it...  Very WDW geeky, I know.



Oh I would love to see that ship! I know what you mean about visiting some place you have already been....hence why I am not that thrilled with Disney's Caribbean and Bahamian trips. Same thing, different day! I've never been to Oslo, so I would like that as an option haha. Actually anything on these Baltic cruises would be new for us, closest I've come to them is Copenhaggen, but never even made it there!

Has anyone looked to see what prices for flights run to a place like Copenhaggen? Doesn't seem like it would be very cheap to fly into. Not that it will stop me haha.


----------



## NancyIL

pequele said:


> My mom took a 12 nighter Hawaiian cruise with either NCL or RCL. Though it started and stopped in Hawaii, they did stop in a country island out there (started with an F?) and that counted as their foreign port. It is an option for Disney.


Ships used to stop in Fanning Island - a distant foreign port. It takes  several  days to get there and back from Hawaii, and I haven't seen any recent itineraries that go there. There's really no reason to do so - when ships can do one-way cruises to or from Hawaii as they reposition between Australia/NZ and Canada or Mexico.

 Now that NCL has a US-flagged ship, it does 7-night round-trip cruises out of Honolulu around the islands.


----------



## jdb in AZ

pequele said:


> My mom took a 12 nighter Hawaiian cruise with either NCL or RCL. Though it started and stopped in Hawaii, they did stop in a country island out there (started with an F?) and that counted as their foreign port. It is an option for Disney.



You're probably thinking of Fanning Island. It takes a day to get there from Hawaii and another day to get back, and not much happening on the out-of-the-way island. http://www.hawaiiportreviews.com/FanningIsland.htm


----------



## pequele

NancyIL said:


> Ships used to stop in Fanning Island - a distant foreign port. It takes  several  days to get there and back from Hawaii, and I haven't seen any recent itineraries that go there. There's really no reason to do so - when ships can do one-way cruises to or from Hawaii as they reposition between Australia/NZ and Canada or Mexico.
> 
> Now that NCL has a US-flagged ship, it does 7-night round-trip cruises out of Honolulu around the islands.





jdb in AZ said:


> You're probably thinking of Fanning Island. It takes a day to get there from Hawaii and another day to get back, and not much happening on the out-of-the-way island. http://www.hawaiiportreviews.com/FanningIsland.htm




yes that was it! I couldn't find it on their itineraries and I couldn't remember which it was. I did see that NCL did the 7 nighter around with no other outside ports. That makes sense with a US flagged ship. Is that the only ship that can do it in the fleet or can any since there is one US flagged ship? She did say it wasn't an overly exciting place to visit, but it is sad cruises won't be going there any more as I think they greatly depended on them for income from what I understood.


----------



## jdb in AZ

pequele said:


> yes that was it! I couldn't find it on their itineraries and I couldn't remember which it was. I did see that NCL did the 7 nighter around with no other outside ports. That makes sense with a US flagged ship. Is that the only ship that can do it in the fleet or can any since there is one US flagged ship? She did say it wasn't an overly exciting place to visit, but it is sad cruises won't be going there any more as I think they greatly depended on them for income from what I understood.



Right now, NCL Hawaii is the only cruise line that sails around the islands because they are a U.S.-flagged ship. The monopoly is probably the only reason they're still in business.  We keep hoping someone else will buy them out and improve the service.


----------



## NancyIL

pequele said:


> yes that was it! I couldn't find it on their itineraries and I couldn't remember which it was. I did see that NCL did the 7 nighter around with no other outside ports. That makes sense with a US flagged ship. Is that the only ship that can do it in the fleet or can any since there is one US flagged ship? She did say it wasn't an overly exciting place to visit, but it is sad cruises won't be going there any more as I think they greatly depended on them for income from what I understood.



Only the Pride of America can do the 7-night Hawaii cruises. NCL America  used to have 2 other US-flagged ships: Pride of Hawaii (now Norwegian Jade) and Pride of Aloha (now Norwegian Sky): http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/NCL_America


----------



## luv2sleep

So no hints out there, huh? No guessing games from DCL. Nothing?


----------



## sunryzez

This suspense is out of control right now!


----------



## NancyIL

I was THIS close to booking an April 2015 Princess Transatlantic cruise, but I'll wait to see what DCL plans for the Magic  before I go further. Princess's ships go to more ports on their Transatlantic cruises vs. DCL's -  but I really loved all those sea days on the Magic's May 2013 TA cruise from Galveston.


----------



## CruznLexi

In 2007 my husband and I did a R/T from Los Angeles on Radiance of the Sea to Hawaii 15 nights. It was one of favorite cruises. We stopped for. 2 hours in Mexico. We had two over nights, one in Maui and one in Oahu. The other ports were long as well with Hilo until 7pm and Kona until 6pm. Sadly the Volcano was not errupting. It was a great cruise and we rented cars in all but one port and saved tons of money. When the DCL came out do Hawaii I did look at it but it would not stand up to the one we did so we did not book it. I want to go to Aulani and back to Hilo and Kona. But that is some years away.


----------



## MagicRat

Trying to book a quick event on Grand Cayman at the end of May 2015 and want to do it via DCL cruise on the Fantasy.  I know the rumor is that the Fantasy will be back to alternating EC/WC from May-Summer.  I also see from the Cayman port authority website where the Fantasy is scheduled to be there the week of May 19 and then bi-weekly thereafter for a few months (not being listed the weeks prior to that)- I would think this would be something that's semi-official.  Do you think I can pretty much bank on the Fantasy sailing there the week of May 19?  I realize the schedule will be out pretty soon, but I don't like uncertainty!  Thanks for any thoughts on the matter.


----------



## emilyann415

For those that think the rest of 2015 will be released next Monday, wondering if you think that will include Christmas and New Years.  We are using DU for the first time to book NYE cruise and haven't heard anything from them.  Wouldn't you know that we will be in Disney next week so part of me is hoping they hold those back.....

Just wondering what your thoughts were.


----------



## NancyIL

emilyann415 said:


> For those that think the rest of 2015 will be released next Monday, wondering if you think that will include Christmas and New Years.  *We are using DU for the first time to book NYE cruise and haven't heard anything from them.*  Wouldn't you know that we will be in Disney next week so part of me is hoping they hold those back.....
> 
> Just wondering what your thoughts were.



I haven't heard anything from any Disney travel agency about the rest of the 2015 cruises. I don't expect to hear anything until they know when bookings will open and what will be available.


----------



## AquaDame

emilyann415 said:


> For those that think the rest of 2015 will be released next Monday, wondering if you think that will include Christmas and New Years.  We are using DU for the first time to book NYE cruise and haven't heard anything from them.  Wouldn't you know that we will be in Disney next week so part of me is hoping they hold those back.....
> 
> Just wondering what your thoughts were.



My thoughts are that it sounds perfect - they can take care of booking it for you, and you can enjoy your vacation. I would make sure they have a plan b or even plan c to go on so its no big deal if they can't reach you right away if plan a doesn't work out.


----------



## Lorelei528

Just curious where this next Monday thing came around as I'm a TA and I haven't heard anything as of yet..


----------



## DahliaRW

I believe in the past they have had all the dates for the rest of the year out when they did the "2nd half" dates (not that it's really "half" - 2/3rds is more like it!).


----------



## ksloane

Lorelei528 said:


> Just curious where this next Monday thing came around as I'm a TA and I haven't heard anything as of yet..



A couple pages back there is discussion that training is going on this week and typically that means the dates will be released the next week. It is just a prediction.


----------



## wallawallakids

DahliaRW said:


> I believe in the past they have had all the dates for the rest of the year out when they did the "2nd half" dates (not that it's really "half" - 2/3rds is more like it!).



Does this mean Christmas 2015 won't be coming out next Monday with the rest of the dates?!


----------



## TexasMouseFan

ksloane said:


> A couple pages back there is discussion that training is going on this week and typically that means the dates will be released the next week. It is just a prediction.



I was told by a cast member (and confirmed with another one) that the 2015 schedule will be released before the end of March.


----------



## DahliaRW

wallawallakids said:


> Does this mean Christmas 2015 won't be coming out next Monday with the rest of the dates?!



No, the rest of the year means all of 2015.  I'd be surprised if December is not included.


----------



## sweetlovin'

wallawallakids said:


> Does this mean Christmas 2015 won't be coming out next Monday with the rest of the dates?!



I think because it is May - Dec more than 6 months. Hence more like 2/3rd


----------



## DahliaRW

sweetlovin' said:


> I think because it is May - Dec more than 6 months. Hence more like 2/3rd



exactly.


----------



## wallawallakids

DahliaRW said:


> No, the rest of the year means all of 2015.  I'd be surprised if December is not included.



Thank you.  I get the 2/3 comment now.  Sorrypanicked a bit!


----------



## drb116

DahliaRW said:


> No, the rest of the year means all of 2015.  I'd be surprised if December is not included.



I would actually be surprised if December was released with the next release of the schedule.  I would bet that Disney releases their schedule through October 2015, which would be more or less consistent with Royal Caribbean and their 18 months in advance OBB policy.


----------



## WhitGB

We rebooked on board our Halloween Fantasy cruise 2013 and were grandfathered in for the 24 month "dummy date" rebooking vs the new 18 month policy.

Not knowing the cruise dates for late 2015 yet, I will ask a hypothetical question.  Our cruise was Oct 26-November 2.  I would love to see the ship decorated for Christmas...which they were doing as we were getting off the ship.  If there is a cruise leaving Nov 1 or 2 can I book that or do I have to be completed in the 24 month window.

Thanks


----------



## sweetlovin'

WhitGB said:


> We rebooked on board our Halloween Fantasy cruise 2013 and were grandfathered in for the 24 month "dummy date" rebooking vs the new 18 month policy.
> 
> Not knowing the cruise dates for late 2015 yet, I will ask a hypothetical question.  Our cruise was Oct 26-November 2.  I would love to see the ship decorated for Christmas...which they were doing as we were getting off the ship.  If there is a cruise leaving Nov 1 or 2 can I book that or do I have to be completed in the 24 month window.
> 
> Thanks



I have the extra time as well since I booked Feb 13 2013.  I was told that I must cruise by the end of Nov so that would include the entire month of Nov .


----------



## WhitGB

sweetlovin' said:


> I have the extra time as well since I booked Feb 13 2013.  I was told that I must cruise by the end of Nov so that would include the entire month of Nov .



Thanks.

I am in awe of how many cruises you have lined up for the future.  Please tell me you are in FL and don't have to fly in for each of those. I am jealous!


----------



## sweetlovin'

WhitGB said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I am in awe of how many cruises you have lined up for the future.  Please tell me you are in FL and don't have to fly in for each of those. I am jealous!



I'm not in FL,  but I wouldn't  drive to Alaska or Puerto Rico if I did live in FL  I am flying in for the rest as well.  But I watch airfare prices


----------



## NancyIL

WhitGB said:


> We rebooked on board our Halloween Fantasy cruise 2013 and were grandfathered in for the 24 month "dummy date" rebooking vs the new 18 month policy.
> 
> Not knowing the cruise dates for late 2015 yet, I will ask a hypothetical question.  Our cruise was Oct 26-November 2.  I would love to see the ship decorated for Christmas...which they were doing as we were getting off the ship.  If there is a cruise leaving Nov 1 or 2 can I book that or do I have to be completed in the 24 month window.
> 
> Thanks



Those who already had onboard bookings when DCL made the change in policy have until Nov. 30, 2015 to sail. I think they should've extended it through the end of 2015, but they didn't ask me! 

**Oops...I missed seeing sweetlovin's post.


----------



## sweetlovin'

NancyIL said:


> Those who already had onboard bookings when DCL made the change in policy have until Nov. 30, 2015 to sail. I think they should've extended it through the end of 2015, but they didn't ask me!



I concur.  They should have let it go through all of 2015


----------



## lloydy

DISNEY FANTASY said:


> Maelstrom is a good ride but very "Disney", the Viking museum had history and culture and was fantastic, I thought we went on one of the three, boats, or maybe steps at one end???



Where are you today? I look forward to reading your insightful comments everyday. It is a little unlike you not to be here on the DIS boards  Are you sneakily finding out things we are yet to know about? How sad am I? 
Hope to read that you are back 'real soon'.


----------



## wallawallakids

drb116 said:


> I would actually be surprised if December was released with the next release of the schedule.  I would bet that Disney releases their schedule through October 2015, which would be more or less consistent with Royal Caribbean and their 18 months in advance OBB policy.



Well, that would stink.  Guess I will know for sure next week.  I really hope it is released though.


----------



## discorsner

At one point I thought I had read on the boards that maybe the announcement would come tomorrow, the same day as Frozen DVD release.  

Is there still any hope for that rumor or do sources know that is not the case?


----------



## CruznLexi

With WDW putting out the summer promo today I feel very unlikely


----------



## Case1096

drb116 said:


> I would actually be surprised if December was released with the next release of the schedule.  I would bet that Disney releases their schedule through October 2015, which would be more or less consistent with Royal Caribbean and their 18 months in advance OBB policy.



RCCL is releasing their Winter 2015/2016 itineraries this week and next week depending on your status level.


----------



## Club Disney Chandler

If gold and platinum can start booking next Tuesday, will the rest of us be able to see what's available on the DCL website so we can start our planning?  Or does the website go live on Thursday?  I know this is assuming the rumors are correct. 

TIA


----------



## scm

I have never done an opening day booking; if I convert my on board dummy booking to a specific cruise date and category will that price be honored if a date change is made before PIF date? I realize some dates are more expensive, of course, but I'm wondering if a 'current' price would be applied as prices rise over time?


----------



## NancyIL

scm said:


> I have never done an opening day booking; if I convert my on board dummy booking to a specific cruise date and category *will that price be honored if a date change is made before PIF date?* I realize some dates are more expensive, of course, but I'm wondering if a 'current' price would be applied as prices rise over time?



No.  If you change the date, you'll pay the current price as of  the date you make the change.


----------



## ThereYouSeeHer

Club Disney Chandler said:


> If gold and platinum can start booking next Tuesday, will the rest of us be able to see what's available on the DCL website so we can start our planning?  Or does the website go live on Thursday?  I know this is assuming the rumors are correct.
> 
> TIA


The wesbite will usually go live when public booking is opened (i.e., potentially Thursday).


----------



## Pegasus928

Our booking has been left in the hands of a TA at DU. 'If' dates for platinum are released next Tuesday can I expect an email from the TA on, say, Wednesday letting me know what price my cruise will be? Or will they have to wait until Thursday too like the rest of us. I am a first time cruiser by the way. 
Kenny


----------



## JoyB-UK

Pegasus928 said:


> Our booking has been left in the hands of a TA at DU. 'If' dates for platinum are released next Tuesday can I expect an email from the TA on, say, Wednesday letting me know what price my cruise will be? Or will they have to wait until Thursday too like the rest of us. I am a first time cruiser by the way.
> Kenny



They will have to wait until Thursday to give you a price because the price may change between tues/wed and Thursday.


----------



## bas71873

Forgive my ignorance, but we've never cruised before and finally got our school calendar for next year.  Wondering when June 2015 sail dates will be released (since I understand the earlier you book the better).  TIA.


----------



## wallawallakids

bas71873 said:


> Forgive my ignorance, but we've never cruised before and finally got our school calendar for next year.  Wondering when June 2015 sail dates will be released (since I understand the earlier you book the better).  TIA.



Current speculation is that they will be released next Monday.  As a first time booker you would have to wait until General booking day, which I believe is Thursday, if they are to come out the 24th.  You could speak to a TA ahead of time, if you know what you want and they can be quick about it on Thursday for you.


----------



## FutureMrsF

Sorry for the daft question but am I right in thinking that we will have to wait for general release as this will only be our second cruise?

Does that usually make a big difference to pricing?

Thanks

Andrea


----------



## Pegasus928

JoyB-UK said:


> They will have to wait until Thursday to give you a price because the price may change between tues/wed and Thursday.


Thank you


----------



## JoyB-UK

FutureMrsF said:


> Sorry for the daft question but am I right in thinking that we will have to wait for general release as this will only be our second cruise?
> 
> Does that usually make a big difference to pricing?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Andrea



Yes as silver castaway members you have to wait until general booking opens.  Whether the price goes up depends on how popular the cruise you want is.  There may be increases for holiday cruises, peak summer dates and new/ unique itineraries but many off season cruises stay the same price for months.


----------



## bas71873

wallawallakids said:


> Current speculation is that they will be released next Monday.  As a first time booker you would have to wait until General booking day, which I believe is Thursday, if they are to come out the 24th.  You could speak to a TA ahead of time, if you know what you want and they can be quick about it on Thursday for you.



Thank you.  I have no idea what I want and honestly, I really don't want to go, but DD has been BEGGING to go on a cruise.  I'll just keep my eyes peeled next week and see what things look like.  Booking SOOO far out makes me nervous.  So much can change in 14 months.  I assume that I can cancel and get my deposit back much like a RO ressie at WDW?


----------



## DisneyCruiser83

Dup


----------



## DisneyCruiser83

bas71873 said:


> Thank you.  I have no idea what I want and honestly, I really don't want to go, but DD has been BEGGING to go on a cruise.  I'll just keep my eyes peeled next week and see what things look like.  Booking SOOO far out makes me nervous.  So much can change in 14 months.  I assume that I can cancel and get my deposit back much like a RO ressie at WDW?



If you are in a non-suite stateroom, and you do not book a special itinerary, you can cancel up to 75 days before the sail date and receive a full refund. If you are in a suite, you can cancel up to 120 days before the saile date and receive a full refund. There are some stipulations on special itineraries that require cancellation before 120 days out for a full refund. The closer to sail date you cancel, the less money you get back. 
If your dates change, you can also just move your reservation without a penalty (unless DCL has other stipulations for your particular booking).


----------



## sweetlovin'

bas71873 said:


> Thank you.  I have no idea what I want and honestly, I really don't want to go, but DD has been BEGGING to go on a cruise.  I'll just keep my eyes peeled next week and see what things look like.  Booking SOOO far out makes me nervous.  So much can change in 14 months.  I assume that I can cancel and get my deposit back much like a RO ressie at WDW?



How old is she?  Mine asked for over a year before I finally took her on a 3 day one.  I was scared to death!!  I thought I would hate it, so we did WDW first and then as a surprise we went to the cruise.  My little one was 7 when she asked and 8 when she finally went on her first one.


----------



## pillow

bas71873 said:


> Thank you.  I have no idea what I want and honestly, I really don't want to go, but DD has been BEGGING to go on a cruise.  I'll just keep my eyes peeled next week and see what things look like.  Booking SOOO far out makes me nervous.  So much can change in 14 months.  I assume that I can cancel and get my deposit back much like a RO ressie at WDW?



The only negative to booking so early is that you're out the deposit.  Its easy to cancel later if you change your mind.  If you're thinking of doing a short cruise to test the waters, I would recommend a 4 nighter instead of a 3 nighter.  For some reason, that extra day makes all the difference.  Its nice to have that relaxing sea day built in.  Good luck!  I bet you enjoy it more than you think you will.

Jodie

P.S.  Where in Central VA?  We live in Goochland county - just west of Richmond.


----------



## ksloane

pillow said:


> The only negative to booking so early is that you're out the deposit.  Its easy to cancel later if you change your mind.  If you're thinking of doing a short cruise to test the waters, I would recommend a 4 nighter instead of a 3 nighter.  For some reason, that extra day makes all the difference.  Its nice to have that relaxing sea day built in.  Good luck!  I bet you enjoy it more than you think you will.
> 
> Jodie
> 
> P.S.  Where in Central VA?  We live in Goochland county - just west of Richmond.



I will second that choose a 4 not a 3. I just did my first 3 night ever and I did not like it. I will never do another that short.


----------



## wallawallakids

DisneyCruiser83 said:


> If you are in a non-suite stateroom, and you do not book a special itinerary, you can cancel up to 75 days before the sail date and receive a full refund. If you are in a suite, you can cancel up to 120 days before the saile date and receive a full refund. There are some stipulations on special itineraries that require cancellation before 120 days out for a full refund. The closer to sail date you cancel, the less money you get back.
> If your dates change, you can also just move your reservation without a penalty (unless DCL has other stipulations for your particular booking).



Actually, if you are in a suite you can not get a full refund.  The deposit is non-refundable.  You can switch it to a different room, however, on a different cruise.  So as long as you keep moving it, you can keep your deposit, but it has to be used on a cruise.  They ear-mark that deposit, so even if you move it to a non-suite on a different cruise and you cancel, that money is still not refundable.  On regular rooms they are.  HTH.


----------



## ThereYouSeeHer

bas71873 said:


> Thank you.  I have no idea what I want and honestly, I really don't want to go, but DD has been BEGGING to go on a cruise.  I'll just keep my eyes peeled next week and see what things look like.  Booking SOOO far out makes me nervous.  So much can change in 14 months.  I assume that I can cancel and get my deposit back much like a RO ressie at WDW?


I'll put in a vote for a 3-night cruise, particularly if you are new to cruising!  They are cheaper, easier to fit into a weekend schedule, and a great way to test the waters.  Also, if you are prone to sea sickness (like me!), having a day at sea may not be very appealing.  Although medication worked wonders, it was still comforting to know the boat would be docked each day of our itinerary.  Best luck with whatever you choose!


----------



## DisneyCruiser83

wallawallakids said:


> Actually, if you are in a suite you can not get a full refund.  The deposit is non-refundable.  You can switch it to a different room, however, on a different cruise.  So as long as you keep moving it, you can keep your deposit, but it has to be used on a cruise.  They ear-mark that deposit, so even if you move it to a non-suite on a different cruise and you cancel, that money is still not refundable.  On regular rooms they are.  HTH.



Good to know! (I have not yet convinced DH to book the Roy Suite!)


----------



## Marshay

We did a 3 night for our first DCL (daughters first cruise, our second cruise) and went to WDW both before and after for a few days. Best of both worlds!  We, too, were not sure if we would like it as much as WDW or enough to give up days at WDW, so we chose a short cruise, that wasn't too expensive.  

Verdict:  our 4 and 7 yo LOVED the cruise and esp the kids clubs on the ship and on CC.  DH and I loved the cruise, too.  In fact, we can definitely see us doing a longer cruise bc there is just so much stuff to do!  Just exploring the ship is great.  I was a bit worried we would feel trapped but that never happened.  We did make great use of our balcony.  We didn't do half the stuff we wanted to!

So we are booked for a 4 night cruise this fall and I'm thinking our next now will be a 5 or 6 night cruise and we'll just add a day or two at WDW, if we can fit it in.. Working our way up to a 7 night!

All I can say is give it a try on a short cruise (3-4 night) ... You may be pleasantly surprised.  You know it's Disney so it's going to be good!


----------



## bas71873

DisneyCruiser83 said:


> If you are in a non-suite stateroom, and you do not book a special itinerary, you can cancel up to 75 days before the sail date and receive a full refund. If you are in a suite, you can cancel up to 120 days before the saile date and receive a full refund. There are some stipulations on special itineraries that require cancellation before 120 days out for a full refund. The closer to sail date you cancel, the less money you get back. If your dates change, you can also just move your reservation without a penalty (unless DCL has other stipulations for your particular booking).



Thanks for the tips!




sweetlovin' said:


> How old is she?  Mine asked for over a year before I finally took her on a 3 day one.  I was scared to death!!  I thought I would hate it, so we did WDW first and then as a surprise we went to the cruise.  My little one was 7 when she asked and 8 when she finally went on her first one.



By the time June 2015 rolls around, she'll be almost 12!




pillow said:


> The only negative to booking so early is that you're out the deposit.  Its easy to cancel later if you change your mind.  If you're thinking of doing a short cruise to test the waters, I would recommend a 4 nighter instead of a 3 nighter.  For some reason, that extra day makes all the difference.  Its nice to have that relaxing sea day built in.  Good luck!  I bet you enjoy it more than you think you will.  Jodie  P.S.  Where in Central VA?  We live in Goochland county - just west of Richmond.



Maybe a 4 nighter would be the way to go. Then we could fly down a day or 2 early, stay at Disney and just hang out. Or do that on the retune home. 

We are in Mechanicsville in Hanover County.  Not too far!



ksloane said:


> I will second that choose a 4 not a 3. I just did my first 3 night ever and I did not like it. I will never do another that short.



Thanks!




ThereYouSeeHer said:


> I'll put in a vote for a 3-night cruise, particularly if you are new to cruising!  They are cheaper, easier to fit into a weekend schedule, and a great way to test the waters.  Also, if you are prone to sea sickness (like me!), having a day at sea may not be very appealing.  Although medication worked wonders, it was still comforting to know the boat would be docked each day of our itinerary.  Best luck with whatever you choose!



Thanks.  We will definitely do meds just in case.  




Marshay said:


> We did a 3 night for our first DCL (daughters first cruise, our second cruise) and went to WDW both before and after for a few days. Best of both worlds!  We, too, were not sure if we would like it as much as WDW or enough to give up days at WDW, so we chose a short cruise, that wasn't too expensive.  Verdict:  our 4 and 7 yo LOVED the cruise and esp the kids clubs on the ship and on CC.  DH and I loved the cruise, too.  In fact, we can definitely see us doing a longer cruise bc there is just so much stuff to do!  Just exploring the ship is great.  I was a bit worried we would feel trapped but that never happened.  We did make great use of our balcony.  We didn't do half the stuff we wanted to!  So we are booked for a 4 night cruise this fall and I'm thinking our next now will be a 5 or 6 night cruise and we'll just add a day or two at WDW, if we can fit it in.. Working our way up to a 7 night!  All I can say is give it a try on a short cruise (3-4 night) ... You may be pleasantly surprised.  You know it's Disney so it's going to be good!



Thanks.  That trapped feeling is what bothers me most!


I guess I will wait and see what the rates look like when they come out.  Am I better off calling or booking online?   I don't want to use a TA cause I a control freak


----------



## BeccaG

Hoping to hear from you Cruise experts when the dates and itineraries are released for summer 2015!


----------



## ranidayz

BeccaG said:


> Hoping to hear from you Cruise experts when the dates and itineraries are released for summer 2015!



just thinking the same things ---- only altering it to say "hoping to hear from the TAs that training has begun!"


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

lloydy said:


> Where are you today? I look forward to reading your insightful comments everyday. It is a little unlike you not to be here on the DIS boards  Are you sneakily finding out things we are yet to know about? How sad am I?
> Hope to read that you are back 'real soon'.



Thanks,

A little thing called.


WORK

I have to pay for the cruise somehow, !


----------



## Vidia2

I'm anxious at this point so I can finally go ahead and book another line, probably RCCL.  We're disappointed that our Med cruise won't be on DCL but we knew we'd have to expand our cruise options at some point.  There's a whole world out there that DCL will never go to.  Our son is pretty excited about the cruise ships with zip lines, skating rinks, bumper cars and sky diving.  Sea days on DCL are starting to get a little ho hum for him.

Hope everyone finds a cruise/cruises they'll enjoy for 2015! :-D


----------



## lloydy

DISNEY FANTASY said:


> Thanks,
> 
> A little thing called.
> 
> 
> WORK
> 
> I have to pay for the cruise somehow, !



Hi! Good to have you back.


----------



## DahliaRW

Ok, I FINALLY got the Elsa dress on order last night ... so now it's time for the cruise dates to be released ...  I'm tired of waiting around on Disney things!


----------



## sweetlovin'

DahliaRW said:


> Ok, I FINALLY got the Elsa dress on order last night ... so now it's time for the cruise dates to be released ...  I'm tired of waiting around on Disney things!



I hear ya!


----------



## JimmyJackJunior

Vidia2 said:


> I'm anxious at this point so I can finally go ahead and book another line, probably RCCL.  We're disappointed that our Med cruise won't be on DCL but we knew we'd have to expand our cruise options at some point.  There's a whole world out there that DCL will never go to.  Our son is pretty excited about the cruise ships with zip lines, skating rinks, bumper cars and sky diving.  Sea days on DCL are starting to get a little ho hum for him.
> 
> Hope everyone finds a cruise/cruises they'll enjoy for 2015! :-D



I really like the RCCL iteneries. However, my daughter will be 12 in 2015 and is adamant about getting the Oceaneer Lab one more time.


----------



## AquaDame

Vidia2 said:


> I'm anxious at this point so I can finally go ahead and book another line, probably RCCL.  We're disappointed that our Med cruise won't be on DCL but we knew we'd have to expand our cruise options at some point.  There's a whole world out there that DCL will never go to.  Our son is pretty excited about the cruise ships with zip lines, skating rinks, bumper cars and sky diving.  Sea days on DCL are starting to get a little ho hum for him.
> 
> Hope everyone finds a cruise/cruises they'll enjoy for 2015! :-D





JimmyJackJunior said:


> I really like the RCCL iteneries. However, my daughter will be 12 in 2015 and is adamant about getting the Oceaneer Lab one more time.



I am there with you! In our case though we actually are preferring the itinerary of a Celebrity one to the RCCL one I see. More Italy/France than Spain on their western med. Disney would be in the running there for us as well, but they leave two weeks too early for us to hit up Oktoberfest in Munich as well which we want to do while we are still young. The only thing I am technically waiting on is to see if we can afford to switch gears and do that Fjords cruise in 2015 instead depending on price, but I think we will likely book a med for now because waiting is killing me!


----------



## Vidia2

JimmyJackJunior said:


> I really like the RCCL iteneries. However, my daughter will be 12 in 2015 and is adamant about getting the Oceaneer Lab one more time.



I hope you find an itinerary on DCL that you like and that your daughter has a great time in the Lab!

Hopefully they'll have more ships with more itineraries in the future.


----------



## ScrapHappy

The waiting is killing me as well!  My youngest graduates from high school in June 2015 and we're taking her on a cruise for her graduation present.  She wants to do a Baltics itinerary and I'm trying to hold our for DCL but at this point I've found itineraries I like on RCCL and Celebrity.  And based on what I've seen here on potential fares for a DCL Baltics cruise, I'm pretty sure I can get a better deal on either of the other lines.  If the DCL fares go over my budget then I'll have to book one of the others but I'm holding out hope that maybe they'll squeak in under the wire.


----------



## FutureMrsF

I think I missed the posts where people said what they think the baltics prices might be. Would someone mind saying again for me so I can have an idea if it's likely to be affordable 

Thanks
Andrea


----------



## Vidia2

AquaDame said:


> I am there with you! In our case though we actually are preferring the itinerary of a Celebrity one to the RCCL one I see. More Italy/France than Spain on their western med. Disney would be in the running there for us as well, but they leave two weeks too early for us to hit up Oktoberfest in Munich as well which we want to do while we are still young. The only thing I am technically waiting on is to see if we can afford to switch gears and do that Fjords cruise in 2015 instead depending on price, but I think we will likely book a med for now because waiting is killing me!



We've been considering Celebrity, as well as Princess because of their itineraries.  Their ships seem very nice too, at least in pictures!  

Hopefully we'll be able to make a final decision next week.

Happy planning!


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

FutureMrsF said:


> I think I missed the posts where people said what they think the baltics prices might be. Would someone mind saying again for me so I can have an idea if it's likely to be affordable
> 
> Thanks
> Andrea



You have to do a mixture here, look at 2014 Magic release prices, thread at the top and compare with this from 2010.

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3063982




image by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr






image by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## TwinPrincessMermaids

Oops, this got posted in the wrong place DIS....


----------



## EvaSue

I can't help but think that if it were ME in charge, i'd wait until April 1 to release the dates. RCCL has its kids sail free promotion going until March 31. I'm guessing I'm not the only person wanting to book this but waiting for Disney to see how badly they price me out and where they're headed. I'm foolish enough to miss my opportunity with Royal if Disney still hasn't released by the end of the month!


----------



## sweetlovin'

EvaSue said:


> I can't help but think that if it were ME in charge, i'd wait until April 1 to release the dates. RCCL has its kids sail free promotion going until March 31. I'm guessing I'm not the only person wanting to book this but waiting for Disney to see how badly they price me out and where they're headed. I'm foolish enough to miss my opportunity with Royal if Disney still hasn't released by the end of the month!



The kids sail free on RCCL isn't for the 2015 itineraries is it?


----------



## pillow

bas71873 said:


> Maybe a 4 nighter would be the way to go. Then we could fly down a day or 2 early, stay at Disney and just hang out. Or do that on the retune home.
> 
> We are in Mechanicsville in Hanover County.  Not too far!



Or stay at Cocoa Beach and go to the space center.  You can get free tickets through your Congressman.  We had a great day there.  Plus it was nice and relaxing to take a long walk on the beach the morning we boarded the ship.  Ahhh . . .

Jodie


----------



## pillow

sweetlovin' said:


> The kids sail free on RCCL isn't for the 2015 itineraries is it?



No - just 2014.


----------



## pillow

EvaSue said:


> I can't help but think that if it were ME in charge, i'd wait until April 1 to release the dates.



No offense, but I'm really glad you aren't in charge!!!  

I am ready for the wait to be over!

Jodie


----------



## JimmyJackJunior

sweetlovin' said:


> The kids sail free on RCCL isn't for the 2015 itineraries is it?



It could come later if they are not selling enough.


----------



## KristiMc

pillow said:


> No offense, but I'm really glad you aren't in charge!!!
> 
> I am ready for the wait to be over!
> 
> Jodie



 Me too Jodie!  I just want to get Alaska booked!  When are you thinking of going?  If they stick with Monday departures, I am hoping for June 8th?? I just hope I am not priced out!


----------



## pillow

KristiMc said:


> Me too Jodie!  I just want to get Alaska booked!  When are you thinking of going?  If they stick with Monday departures, I am hoping for June 8th?? I just hope I am not priced out!



We have a deposit on RCCL, but we're leaning toward DCL.  We're looking at something between June 21 and July 18.  I bet you'll see better pricing the earlier in June you go.  Crossing my fingers that its not outrageous.

Jodie


----------



## KristiMc

pillow said:


> We have a deposit on RCCL, but we're leaning toward DCL.  We're looking at something between June 21 and July 18.  I bet you'll see better pricing the earlier in June you go.  Crossing my fingers that its not outrageous.
> 
> Jodie



I'm hoping the earlier the better!


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

E Mail from a major DCL TA

Edited to comply with this board.
_



			Will DCL open the rest of 2015 for booking soon?

Indications are that it might happen next week.
		
Click to expand...

_


----------



## AquaDame

pillow said:


> We have a deposit on RCCL, but we're leaning toward DCL.  We're looking at something between June 21 and July 18.  I bet you'll see better pricing the earlier in June you go.  Crossing my fingers that its not outrageous.
> 
> Jodie





KristiMc said:


> I'm hoping the earlier the better!



You absolutely should - that is why we went with early June, it was cheaper than those following, as was the September date.


----------



## Silverfox97

DISNEY FANTASY said:


> A little thing called WORK  I have to pay for the cruise somehow, !



Isn't that the truth!!!!!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## lloydy

EvaSue said:


> I can't help but think that if it were ME in charge, i'd wait until April 1 to release the dates. RCCL has its kids sail free promotion going until March 31. I'm guessing I'm not the only person wanting to book this but waiting for Disney to see how badly they price me out and where they're headed. I'm foolish enough to miss my opportunity with Royal if Disney still hasn't released by the end of the month!



So that would be April fool's day


----------



## disprincess4ever

Called DCL today to make an alteration to a booking I already have. The lines were busy and said I would have to wait a very long time. This must be do to the training that the DCL online agents are receiving.


----------



## ckelly14

pillow said:


> We have a deposit on RCCL, but we're leaning toward DCL.  We're looking at something between June 21 and July 18.  I bet you'll see better pricing the earlier in June you go.  Crossing my fingers that its not outrageous.  Jodie



Just booked Radiance of the Sea in June and saved over 1000 compared to July for 2 connecting balcony staterooms.  Still considering Disney, but willing to bet my total RCCL fare will be less than  one balcony stateroom on the Magic...


----------



## Goaliemom30

So what are the likely June 2015 rotations for Fantasy itineraries?  What would be departure days?  I know someone has figured it out!


----------



## pequele

DISNEY FANTASY said:


> E Mail from a major DCL TA
> 
> Edited to comply with this board.




 the wait is going to drive me nuts.

I forget how they announce the itineraries though. Monday they come out, but what do they provide us, dates, routes? I know prices won't be out until Tues for Plat/Gold but how will I know what to ask my TA for? I forget how I did it last Feb for Alaska haha.


----------



## DznyCrzy11

I'm anxiously awaiting for them to announce August 2015 prices!!  

Sent from my LG G2.


----------



## dxander

DznyCrzy11 said:


> I'm anxiously awaiting for them to announce August 2015 prices!!    Sent from my LG G2.



Me too!


----------



## CruznLexi

Needing the WBTA. I want to book now. Trying to decide how much I can spend and what type of cabin I will end up with.


----------



## Tink2312

CruznLexi said:


> Needing the WBTA. I want to book now. Trying to decide how much I can spend and what type of cabin I will end up with.



Me too, I think we've decided to do either the EBTA or WBTA (unless the ports really don't suit).


----------



## bas71873

pillow said:


> Or stay at Cocoa Beach and go to the space center.  You can get free tickets through your Congressman.  We had a great day there.  Plus it was nice and relaxing to take a long walk on the beach the morning we boarded the ship.  Ahhh . . .
> 
> Jodie




We've done both Cocoa and the space center


----------



## pillow

bas71873 said:


> We've done both Cocoa and the space center



Another idea - how about swimming with the manatees in Crystal River???  We did that before our last 4 nighter, and it was wonderful!  I would like to do it again actually.

Jodie


----------



## PirateLife4Me:)

Got my fingers crossed for wbta if it comes into florida vs Puerto Rico (1 less flight ticket), a ebta if they add 2 or 3 more ports then this year or a Panama Canal crossing.  Let's get the ball rolling with these dates disney.  They are acting like it's their first year in the cruise industry and one person planning all of 2015.


----------



## Vicky2jeff

So can't wait til next week!!! Have been building myself up for the 24th as its been mentioned so many times... 
   EBTA 2015 here we come.. 

Only thing that Sux for me is I'm 12 hours ahead so it's like waiting a whole extra day.... Lol


----------



## Scraptographer

For those of us anxiously awaiting the potential Baltic and Northern Fjords cruises, I picked up the BBC DVD Vikings by Neil Oliver at Costco this week for $20 (CDN).  Essentially there are 3 one hour (approx) shows that trace the history of the Vikings from their roots in Sweden, Denmark and Norway, through Ireland and England and onwards to Iceland with a 'wee' bit of Greenland thrown in. A little time is also spent in St Petersburg, Russia (apparently the Vikings who arrived there were known as the Rus - or men who row).

The documentary is very well done - and the disc includes subtitles for those that might need help understanding the Scottish accent of the host . Then again, some of us find a man with a Scottish accent to be very ... Intriguing


----------



## kbovenizer

Goaliemom30 said:


> So what are the likely June 2015 rotations for Fantasy itineraries?  What would be departure days?  I know someone has figured it out!



I would love this too!


----------



## bas71873

pillow said:


> Another idea - how about swimming with the manatees in Crystal River???  We did that before our last 4 nighter, and it was wonderful!  I would like to do it again actually.
> 
> Jodie




She would LOVE that.  Or going to Weekeewatchie (I know I butchered that spelling) to see the real "mermaids" 


I do have a question for anyone that can help.  How can I be sure I get a room mid-ship?  I know I would like to be on either deck 8 or 9 (7 will be OK too) and depending on price, we'll book either a porthole window or balcony, but I don't understand what the categories are that I see (example 09D or 09B)?  Trying to be as prepared as possible when the prices are released.  Will I actually pick THE room or are those assigned when we check in?

TIA


----------



## jdb in AZ

duplicate


----------



## ThereYouSeeHer

bas71873 said:


> I do have a question for anyone that can help.  How can I be sure I get a room mid-ship?  I know I would like to be on either deck 8 or 9 (7 will be OK too) and depending on price, we'll book either a porthole window or balcony, but I don't understand what the categories are that I see (example 09D or 09B)?  Trying to be as prepared as possible when the prices are released.  Will I actually pick THE room or are those assigned when we check in?
> 
> TIA


Here is a link to the deck plans for all ships that will show the various categories and where they are.  You will either be assigned a room or you can choose your own at the time of booking.  You can also modify the room you have later.

http://media.disneywebcontent.com/StaticFiles/DTA-Domestic/pdf/DCL/DCL_DeckPlans031212.pdf


----------



## lanejudy

bas71873 said:


> ... How can I be sure I get a room mid-ship?  I know I would like to be on either deck 8 or 9 (7 will be OK too) and depending on price, we'll book either a porthole window or balcony, but I don't understand what the categories are that I see (example 09D or 09B)?  ...





ThereYouSeeHer said:


> Here is a link to the deck plans for all ships that will show the various categories and where they are.  You will either be assigned a room or you can choose your own at the time of booking.  You can also modify the room you have later.
> 
> http://media.disneywebcontent.com/StaticFiles/DTA-Domestic/pdf/DCL/DCL_DeckPlans031212.pdf



Midship on decks 7-9 will be a verandah; if you want an oceanview (porthole) room midship you'll need to be on a lower deck.

The letters associated with the number categories simply reflect location on a deck (midship, forward, aft) and otherwise aren't any different.  To get a less expensive stateroom, you can either shift forward or aft (rather than midship) or move down to a lower deck.

Enjoy your cruise!


----------



## DL1957

bas71873 said:


> She would LOVE that.  Or going to Weekeewatchie (I know I butchered that spelling) to see the real "mermaids"
> 
> 
> I do have a question for anyone that can help.  How can I be sure I get a room mid-ship?  I know I would like to be on either deck 8 or 9 (7 will be OK too) and depending on price, we'll book either a porthole window or balcony, but I don't understand what the categories are that I see (example 09D or 09B)?  Trying to be as prepared as possible when the prices are released.  Will I actually pick THE room or are those assigned when we check in?
> 
> TIA



Just a reminder that if you are looking at deck 9 staterooms are on that deck on the newer Dream Class ships and the Magic/Wonder have no rooms on deck 9.


----------



## bas71873

ThereYouSeeHer said:


> Here is a link to the deck plans for all ships that will show the various categories and where they are.  You will either be assigned a room or you can choose your own at the time of booking.  You can also modify the room you have later.
> 
> http://media.disneywebcontent.com/StaticFiles/DTA-Domestic/pdf/DCL/DCL_DeckPlans031212.pdf





lanejudy said:


> Midship on decks 7-9 will be a verandah; if you want an oceanview (porthole) room midship you'll need to be on a lower deck.
> 
> The letters associated with the number categories simply reflect location on a deck (midship, forward, aft) and otherwise aren't any different.  To get a less expensive stateroom, you can either shift forward or aft (rather than midship) or move down to a lower deck.
> 
> Enjoy your cruise!





DL1957 said:


> Just a reminder that if you are looking at deck 9 staterooms are on that deck on the newer Dream Class ships and the Magic/Wonder have no rooms on deck 9.




THANKS!  Great info.  I've downloaded the deck plan for the Dream because I believe that's the ship we'll be on.  That's assuming they don't change ships after April 2015 for the 4 day cruises to the Bahamas out of PC!


----------



## DahliaRW

Goaliemom30 said:
			
		

> So what are the likely June 2015 rotations for Fantasy itineraries?  What would be departure days?  I know someone has figured it out!



I imagine the Fantasy will do eastern and westerns, rotating weekd.  I see no reason they would switch the departure day (Saturday).


----------



## TwinPrincessMermaids

bas71873 said:


> She would LOVE that.  Or going to Weekeewatchie (I know I butchered that spelling) to see the real "mermaids"



Woowoo!!! Shout out to my Florida pod sisters! We went there for years since we were practically babies! Maybe that's where it all started. 

http://www.weekiwachee.com/

Keep Calm & Swim On, pod sisters everywhere!

 <-- to me. hehe.


----------



## JenKatt

bas71873 said:


> She would LOVE that.  Or going to Weekeewatchie (I know I butchered that spelling) to see the real "mermaids"
> TIA



If you mean Weeki Wachie, it's no where near Port Canaveral, it would be a 2.5 to 3.5 (ish) hour drive (depending on traffic). It's well north of Tampa. http://www.weekiwachee.com/


----------



## bas71873

JenKatt said:


> If you mean Weeki Wachie, it's no where near Port Canaveral, it would be a 2.5 to 3.5 (ish) hour drive (depending on traffic). It's well north of Tampa. http://www.weekiwachee.com/



Right.  I know.  We lived in Tampa for a few years a while back.  We'd make the time for it if that's what we decide to do


----------



## Calfan

Scraptographer said:


> For those of us anxiously awaiting the potential Baltic and Northern Fjords cruises, I picked up the BBC DVD Vikings by Neil Oliver at Costco this week for $20 (CDN).  Essentially there are 3 one hour (approx) shows that trace the history of the Vikings from their roots in Sweden, Denmark and Norway, through Ireland and England and onwards to Iceland with a 'wee' bit of Greenland thrown in. A little time is also spent in St Petersburg, Russia (apparently the Vikings who arrived there were known as the Rus - or men who row).
> 
> The documentary is very well done - and the disc includes subtitles for those that might need help understanding the Scottish accent of the host . Then again, some of us find a man with a Scottish accent to be very ... Intriguing



Thanks for the tip.  And bring on the Scottish accent


----------



## EvaSue

pillow said:


> No offense, but I'm really glad you aren't in charge!!!
> 
> I am ready for the wait to be over!
> 
> Jodie



None taken, I'm glad, too, haha!! I want those dates out as much as anyone!
And just to clarify, I know the kids sail free isn't for 2015, but if DCL is too pricey or not doing any closed loop Southern California offerings in 2015, then we will book for RCCL this year and worry about 2015 later. If DCL has what we want, we will hold off on a 2014 cruise and save up for 2015.


----------



## DahliaRW

Anyone else a bit bummed that there have not been any "leaks" yet?


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

DahliaRW said:


> Anyone else a bit bummed that there have not been any "leaks" yet?






image by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## CruznLexi

Wonder what the cost of the WBTA will be for a catg 7.


----------



## bobbiwoz

CruznLexi said:


> Wonder what the cost of the WBTA will be for a catg 7.



That's what we want!


----------



## Tink2312

DahliaRW said:


> Anyone else a bit bummed that there have not been any "leaks" yet?



Yup. Darn DCL and their tight-lipped staff  In all seriousness though, I wouldn't want anyone to get into trouble.


----------



## DCL Repeaters

Rec'd an e-mail from my Dreams TA this afternoon saying that they expect DCL to release the rest of 2015 any day now and could be as early as this coming Monday.  It's getting close!!


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Time for a summary of what we think so far.



Copenhagen May 29/May 30
Copenhagen June 6
Geiranger June 10
Copenhagen June 13
Copenhagen June 20
Geiranger June 24
Copenhagen June 29
Akureyri July 4
Reykjavik July 5/6
Dover July 10
Copenhagen July 12
Dover July 22
Copenhagen July 24
Dover August 3
Civitavecchia August 13
Civitavecchia August 18
Civitavecchia August 25
Civitavecchia September 1



2015 A PREDICTED SCHDULE

Fantasy

Eastern and Western Carribean's- Summer.
Eastern's only Fall > Winter including Tortola, so mix of four ports, (Tortola, St Marrten, San Juan, and St Thomas)

Dream

Three and four night Bahamas. (Fall No Saturday / Sunday departures).

Wonder

Alaska -Summer 
Hawaii - September.
Fall/Winter -Southern Caribbean cruises. (San Juan)


Magic

Two week Eastbound Transatlantic to Copenhagen.
May 30 Copenhagen - 7 night Baltic
Jun 6 Copenhagen - 7 night Fjord (Geiranger)
Jun 13 Copenhagen - 7 night Baltic
Jun 20 Copenhagen - 9 night Fjord (Geiranger)
Jun 29 Copenhagen > Dover- 11 night Iceland (Akureyri, Reykjavik overnight)
Jul 10 Dover - 12 night Baltic Via Copenhagen
Jul 22 Dover - 12 night Baltic Via Copenhagen inc overnight stay. 
Aug 3 Dover - Dover to Barcelona via Lisbon Portugal. 
August 10 -5-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Barcelona, Spain
• Villefranche, France • La Spezia, Italy • Civitavecchia, Italy.


August 15, August 22, August 29, 
7-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Barcelona, Spain
Naples, Italy • Civitavecchia, Italy • La Spezia, Italy • Villefranche, France 

September 5th Westbound Transatlantic to Miami

Then
Four or Five night Western Caribbean cruises.
Maybe some up to Tortola as well.


(( Collective sources))


----------



## FutureMrsF

To fit in with UK school holidays the only dates we would be able to do out of those would be the 22nd July (my first choice) or the 15th, 22nd August. Here's hoping for good prices for those


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

FutureMrsF said:


> To fit in with UK school holidays the only dates we would be able to do out of those would be the 22nd July (my first choice) or the 15th, 22nd August. Here's hoping for good prices for those



The later ones will be the cheapest as (1) USA children go back earlier generally than UK, (2), these will be seven night trips and they have done these before, so not new. The 3rd August might be cheap as it's a Dover to Barcelona repo.


----------



## FutureMrsF

DISNEY FANTASY said:


> The later ones will be the cheapest as (1) USA children go back earlier generally than UK, (2), these will be seven night trips and they have done these before, so not new. The 3rd August might be cheap as it's a Dover to Barcelona repo.



Thank you they are good to know tips. I can't wait for the announcement it's so exciting


----------



## ThereYouSeeHer

DISNEY FANTASY said:


> Hopefully next Monday for an official annoucement but I suspect some major leaks of full cruises during this week.


I know people know people, which is how we are looking toward a Monday release.  But will Disney really stray from their pattern of Tuesday announcements??  Monday seems like an odd day to me....


----------



## thinkoflaura

DISNEY FANTASY said:


> Time for a summary of what we think so far.
> 
> 
> 
> Copenhagen May 29/May 30
> Copenhagen June 6
> Geiranger June 10
> Copenhagen June 13
> Copenhagen June 20
> Geiranger June 24
> Copenhagen June 29
> Akureyri July 4
> Reykjavik July 5/6
> Dover July 10
> Copenhagen July 12
> Dover July 22
> Copenhagen July 24
> Dover August 3
> Civitavecchia August 13
> Civitavecchia August 18
> Civitavecchia August 25
> Civitavecchia September 1
> 
> 
> 
> 2015 A PREDICTED SCHDULE
> 
> Fantasy
> 
> Eastern and Western Carribean's- Summer.
> Eastern's only Fall > Winter including Tortola, so mix of four ports, (Tortola, St Marrten, San Juan, and St Thomas)
> 
> Dream
> 
> Three and four night Bahamas. (Fall No Saturday / Sunday departures).
> 
> Wonder
> 
> Alaska -Summer
> Hawaii - September.
> Fall/Winter -Southern Caribbean cruises. (San Juan)
> 
> 
> Magic
> 
> Two week Eastbound Transatlantic to Copenhagen.
> May 30 Copenhagen - 7 night Baltic
> Jun 6 Copenhagen - 7 night Fjord (Geiranger)
> Jun 13 Copenhagen - 7 night Baltic
> Jun 20 Copenhagen - 9 night Fjord (Geiranger)
> Jun 29 Copenhagen > Dover- 11 night Iceland (Akureyri, Reykjavik overnight)
> Jul 10 Dover - 12 night Baltic Via Copenhagen
> Jul 22 Dover - 12 night Baltic Via Copenhagen inc overnight stay.
> Aug 3 Dover - Dover to Barcelona via Lisbon Portugal.
> August 10 -5-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Barcelona, Spain
>  Villefranche, France  La Spezia, Italy  Civitavecchia, Italy.
> 
> 
> August 15, August 22, August 29,
> 7-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Barcelona, Spain
> Naples, Italy  Civitavecchia, Italy  La Spezia, Italy  Villefranche, France
> 
> September 5th Westbound Transatlantic to Miami
> 
> Then
> Four or Five night Western Caribbean cruises.
> Maybe some up to Tortola as well.
> 
> 
> (( Collective sources))



this is great!  it will be fun if you compare how correct these predictions were!!!


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

FutureMrsF said:


> Thank you they are good to know tips. I can't wait for the announcement it's so exciting &#55357;&#56835;




Yes agree, looks like we are very close now.



ThereYouSeeHer said:


> I know people know people, which is how we are looking toward a Monday release.  But will Disney really stray from their pattern of Tuesday announcements??  Monday seems like an odd day to me....




Well it's suggested it's a Monday announcement and a Tuesday release, I think that pattern has been done before, but I have known the predicted date to be out by 24 hours before, in fact it was last year I predicted it about a month in advance and was 24 hours out! In the scheme of things that's actually very accurate.

Many DCL TAs are now saying it's next week and taking booking orders, they wouldn't use Internet rumour as a base for their businesses but would be in the know.



thinkoflaura said:


> this is great!  it will be fun if you compare how correct these predictions were!!!



Yes, one more prediction.

There will still be something that's a surprise that we do not know at the moment. In fact more than one!


----------



## ThereYouSeeHer

DISNEY FANTASY said:


> Well it's suggested it's a Monday announcement and a Tuesday release, I think that pattern has been done before, but I have known the predicted date to be out by 24 hours before, in fact it was last year I predicted it about a month in advance and was 24 hours out! In the scheme of things that's actually very accurate.
> 
> Many DCL TAs are now saying it's next week and taking booking orders, they wouldn't use Internet rumour as a base for their businesses but would be in the know.


True, I agree all signs point to next week, and that is close enough in the grand scheme of things!  I just hope Disney doesn't stray from their pattern of Tuesday announcement, Wednesday booking for Gold and Platinum, and Thursday booking for everyone else.  It will make future announcements and release dates that much harder to pin down!!


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

ThereYouSeeHer said:


> True, I agree all signs point to next week, and that is close enough in the grand scheme of things!  I just hope Disney doesn't stray from their pattern of Tuesday announcement, Wednesday booking for Gold and Platinum, and Thursday booking for everyone else.  It will make future announcements and release dates that much harder to pin down!!



I think there will be two days for a Gold and Platinum, that is the norm for summer releases.


----------



## Embraer

Does anybody have any experience booking with DVC points when the cruises are released. Are they bookable straight away?


----------



## Cousin Orville

DISNEY FANTASY said:


> Yes, one more prediction.
> 
> There will still be something that's a surprise that we do not know at the moment. In fact more than one!



Any guesses as to which hemisphere they will apply?


----------



## TimeforMe

Embraer said:


> Does anybody have any experience booking with DVC points when the cruises are released. Are they bookable straight away?



I was wondering the same thing.  Anyone know the answer to this?


----------



## DahliaRW

DISNEY FANTASY said:


> Yes, one more prediction.
> 
> There will still be something that's a surprise that we do not know at the moment. In fact more than one!



The price!!!


----------



## DL1957

Embraer said:


> Does anybody have any experience booking with DVC points when the cruises are released. Are they bookable straight away?



I have booked several through DVC the first day as a gold.  They are prepared, one time they did not have the points and got back to you but in recent years they have over come that.  It use to be easier to book the through DCL then convert to points however after the 1st Baltic that had more sailing on DVC points than not there is a limit to the number of DVC staterooms.
Long way of saying you can book through DVC and I believe they even open the same time as DCL for the calls which is earlier than the regular time.


----------



## sweetlovin'

Cousin Orville said:


> Any guesses as to which hemisphere they will apply?



Is this a hint?  Because, it sounds like a hint.


----------



## CaliforniaGirl09

Scraptographer said:


> For those of us anxiously awaiting the potential Baltic and Northern Fjords cruises, I picked up the BBC DVD Vikings by Neil Oliver at Costco this week for $20 (CDN).  Essentially there are 3 one hour (approx) shows that trace the history of the Vikings from their roots in Sweden, Denmark and Norway, through Ireland and England and onwards to Iceland with a 'wee' bit of Greenland thrown in. A little time is also spent in St Petersburg, Russia (apparently the Vikings who arrived there were known as the Rus - or men who row).
> 
> The documentary is very well done - and the disc includes subtitles for those that might need help understanding the Scottish accent of the host . Then again, some of us find a man with a Scottish accent to be very ... Intriguing



Thanks for the head's up. I'll definitely be ordering that one. I love Neil Oliver and own his DVD on Scotland. Love listening to that accent


----------



## nirrakel

FutureMrsF said:


> To fit in with UK school holidays the only dates we would be able to do out of those would be the 22nd July (my first choice) or the 15th, 22nd August. Here's hoping for good prices for those



We're in the same boat (hoho) but August in the Med would be too hot for us, so 22nd is the only option, and having seen the prices Disney Fantasy posted I have to say I think it's out of our price range! I'm hoping for a miracle next Tuesday!


----------



## bas71873

NEVERMIND.  Can't figure out how to delete this.  It's a moot point....For anyone that's done it, is there a big price difference between sailing out of PC vs. Miami on a 4 day cruise?  Want to be prepared with options.  TIA


----------



## michellekcm

sweetlovin' said:


> Is this a hint?  Because, it sounds like a hint.



Oh please let it be a hint. Then I'll spend the 2 days before I can book scrambling to work out what I want to do. LOL.


----------



## Cousin Orville

sweetlovin' said:


> Is this a hint?  Because, it sounds like a hint.



Not a hint.  Just snooping around for more clues.


----------



## JenDen

Where might the Magic sail for the EBTA on it's way to Copenhagen?


Cheers,


JenDen


----------



## PirateLife4Me:)

Embraer said:


> Does anybody have any experience booking with DVC points when the cruises are released. Are they bookable straight away?



I always call disney cruise line on the day of opening and book two or three cruises that I want since there is no deposit they just put a hold on it.  Then you can call dvc check out points, compare what you want and then just have dvc convert your reservation over to points and you don't have the stress of booking the wrong thing with dvc and losing that reservation fee.


----------



## pillow

bas71873 said:


> NEVERMIND.  Can't figure out how to delete this.  It's a moot point....For anyone that's done it, is there a big price difference between sailing out of PC vs. Miami on a 4 day cruise?  Want to be prepared with options.  TIA



I would just price them both.  Are you flying or driving?  We usually drive from Richmond.  I can handle 12 hours, but an additional 3 for Miami just puts me over the edge.  I just can't stomach it.  But if you're flying, check both Fort Lauderdale and Miami.  I've seen some really good fares from RIC to both of those places.

Jodie


----------



## mom_rules

PirateLife4Me:) said:


> I always call disney cruise line on the day of opening and book two or three cruises that I want since there is no deposit they just put a hold on it.  Then you can call dvc check out points, compare what you want and then just have dvc convert your reservation over to points and you don't have the stress of booking the wrong thing with dvc and losing that reservation fee.



Unless you actually put down a deposit your price could change right? A hold doesn't guarantee the price?  If you put a hold on a few would that not deplete inventory and cause the prices to go up for others?


----------



## Douvres Family

mom_rules said:


> Unless you actually put down a deposit your price could change right? A hold doesn't guarantee the price?  If you put a hold on a few would that not deplete inventory and cause the prices to go up for others?



I read the same thing...


----------



## Douvres Family

Embraer said:


> Does anybody have any experience booking with DVC points when the cruises are released. Are they bookable straight away?



Actually we have some really good friends from Austria that have used their DVC points for DCL cruises and they cruise about 2Xs/year...Dizneeat...

If you start a new thread with this as a Topic...you will get a lot of helpful suggestions and without a doubt they would also help you.  This board is great that way and Dizneeat (user name) is pretty wonderful...


----------



## NancyIL

Douvres Family said:


> I read the same thing...



I think that a hold does guarantee the price. Otherwise - all the travel agents who put holds on cabins for their clients would have very angry customers if the price increased before they could pay the deposit.


----------



## Douvres Family

NancyIL said:


> I think that a hold does guarantee the price. Otherwise - all the travel agents who put holds on cabins for their clients would have very angry customers if the price increased before they could pay the deposit.



I was not referring to cruises placed on hold...Actually what I was referring to was "If you put a hold on a few would that not deplete inventory and cause the prices to go up for others"

Not on the reservations placed on hold...but for those who havent reserved yet...In otherwords, if a cruise line sees that a cruise is on high demand they will most likely not offer special rates or awesome OBC...again that's what I read...

I am aware the DCL rates do not go down...however TAs do give OBC...some better than others


----------



## lanejudy

mom_rules said:


> Unless you actually put down a deposit your price could change right? A hold doesn't guarantee the price?  If you put a hold on a few would that not deplete inventory and cause the prices to go up for others?



A "hold" will hold that fare for a specified period of time (TA's do this all the time to confirm price with their client).

But you are correct that many cabins on "hold" can make it appear as though there is less inventory and prices may rise.  For very popular cruises, it is possible for the fare to increase throughout opening day, or even increase from the early-booking for Gold/Platinum until booking begins for the general public.  

Enjoy your cruise!


----------



## bas71873

pillow said:


> I would just price them both.  Are you flying or driving?  We usually drive from Richmond.  I can handle 12 hours, but an additional 3 for Miami just puts me over the edge.  I just can't stomach it.  But if you're flying, check both Fort Lauderdale and Miami.  I've seen some really good fares from RIC to both of those places.
> 
> Jodie



You are a better person than I.  We drove ONCE to FL and NEVER AGAIN.  I am not a good car traveler (I'm the whiner that wants to know if we are there yet and how much longer and I have some major anxiety if I'm not the one driving) and just knowing I can be there on a direct flight in less than 2 hours, well, I just can't handle the drive.  So, we'd fly - either to Orlando or Ft. Lauderdale. I will check both when prices are released.


----------



## pillow

bas71873 said:


> You are a better person than I.  We drove ONCE to FL and NEVER AGAIN.  I am not a good car traveler (I'm the whiner that wants to know if we are there yet and how much longer and I have some major anxiety if I'm not the one driving) and just knowing I can be there on a direct flight in less than 2 hours, well, I just can't handle the drive.  So, we'd fly - either to Orlando or Ft. Lauderdale. I will check both when prices are released.



Not a better person, just CHEAP!  

I don't mind the drive down (we leave after school and spend the night on the road - breaks up the drive).  The drive home is torture though!

Good luck with your planning!

Jodie


----------



## luv2sleep

pillow said:


> Not a better person, just CHEAP!    I don't mind the drive down (we leave after school and spend the night on the road - breaks up the drive).  The drive home is torture though!  Good luck with your planning!  Jodie


  You have WAY more patience though. I don't even want to drive 2-3 hrs to San Diego to catch a ship, lol!

Eta: I'm just not at all fond of being in the car for a long time. Feels like entrapment! Much rather be on a plane. At least I can get up, read, watch a movie. As the driver, which I am 100% of the time, I hate driving.


----------



## NancyIL

Douvres Family said:


> I was not referring to cruises placed on hold...Actually what I was referring to was "If you put a hold on a few would that not deplete inventory and cause the prices to go up for others"
> 
> Not on the reservations placed on hold...but for those who havent reserved yet...In otherwords, if a cruise line sees that a cruise is on high demand they will most likely not offer special rates or awesome OBC...again that's what I read...
> 
> I am aware the DCL rates do not go down...however TAs do give OBC...some better than others



I should've quoted mom_rules instead of you - sorry!


----------



## pillow

luv2sleep said:


> You have WAY more patience though. I don't even want to drive 2-3 hrs to San Diego to catch a ship, lol!
> 
> Eta: I'm just not at all fond of being in the car for a long time. Feels like entrapment! Much rather be on a plane. At least I can get up, read, watch a movie. As the driver, which I am 100% of the time, I hate driving.



Patience??  I wish!  Long car rides make me feel like I'm embarking on some big adventure (I'm weird).  We drove across country this summer (VA to Montana) - loved it - one of my favorite vacations!  But we flew home.  Couldn't have handled the looong drive back home.

Sorry for getting so off topic.  Back to impatiently waiting for 2015.

Jodie


----------



## Douvres Family

NancyIL said:


> I should've quoted mom_rules instead of you - sorry!



NP


----------



## sweetlovin'

pillow said:


> Not a better person, just CHEAP!
> 
> I don't mind the drive down (we leave after school and spend the night on the road - breaks up the drive).  The drive home is torture though!
> 
> Good luck with your planning!
> 
> Jodie



 For me, it's the drive home as well.  I am always so exhausted I'm afraid of falling asleep.  The drive there goes really smooth usually.  Maybe I am a rent a car on the way down and fly home kind of chick.


----------



## TinkTatoo

JenDen said:


> Where might the Magic sail for the EBTA on it's way to Copenhagen?
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> 
> JenDen



I asked the same question and this was the reply I got

http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=50951146&postcount=1605

Eagerly awaiting Monday


----------



## valbob89

Always learn new tips from reading these boards and appreciate everyones help.  We are platinum and hoping to get reservations for B2B cruises;  2015 WBTA and the first cruise after the TA.  Want to move dummy cruise dates and reserve the same verandah 6A cabin for both cruises.  The first day you can make reservations for a new itinerary are always a crush, any tips on how to increase chances of getting what you want?  And secrets on how to get through to DCL the earliest, what to ask for, what info I should have on hand?


----------



## brewcrew

Just got off the Dream this morning.  Norway was mentioned but so was Germany (I haven't seen anyone mention that yet).


----------



## AquaDame

brewcrew said:


> Just got off the Dream this morning.  Norway was mentioned but so was Germany (I haven't seen anyone mention that yet).



I could see them doing Rostock... : Too bad there is no way to get to my beloved Bavaria on a cruise ship!


----------



## DL1957

brewcrew said:


> Just got off the Dream this morning.  Norway was mentioned but so was Germany (I haven't seen anyone mention that yet).



Interesting we did stop in western germany part of the former communist part of germany on the 2010 Baltic cruise.


----------



## krisinparis

I was looking at the Princess Baltic Sea itineraries for this summer (glad we waited, now of course we're going to check out the Disney prices!) and many of the cruises included the port of Warnemunde in Germany.


----------



## CruznLexi

Best thing I will be calling when phone lines open which should open at 8 am. I would have several cabins and choices to go from. I have this right now with my current booking conformation. I am hoping for a cat 7 WBTA but will to go lower if necessary. Have those cabins as well. Just waiting on the email.


----------



## mom_rules

krisinparis said:


> I was looking at the Princess Baltic Sea itineraries for this summer (glad we waited, now of course we're going to check out the Disney prices!) and many of the cruises included the port of Warnemunde in Germany.



Yes, that was the  port we also did on the Magic.  Long train ride to Berlin-they were having a record heat wave and the train broke down (no AC).
We took the short train ride to Rostock. Great little place.


----------



## ahain

valbob89 said:


> ............  The first day you can make reservations for a new itinerary are always a crush, any tips on how to increase chances of getting what you want?  And secrets on how to get through to DCL the earliest, ........



I'm afraid I don't have any expertise for you....but the first thing that popped into my mind was, "yeah, the first day is a crush...I wonder how many people are going to give away their best secrets and diminish their own chances! "


----------



## shoes99

krisinparis said:


> I was looking at the Princess Baltic Sea itineraries for this summer (glad we waited, now of course we're going to check out the Disney prices!) and many of the cruises included the port of Warnemunde in Germany.


In 2010 we original booked DCL for the Baltics but changed to Princess since it was so much cheaper.  We hesitated to go to Berlin, but managed to get on a private tour with other folks, including a young lady who brought her STITCH doll on the tour.  I was so glad we took the trip into Berlin from Warnemunde Germany.  It was one of the highlights of our cruise.  The Baltics Eastern European Capitals cruise was one of the best we have ever taken, and we have cruised 20+ times.
When we left Warnemunde, the towns people lined the docks and waved goodbye to us since we were the first stop for the 2010 season.


----------



## tajz90

shoes99 said:


> In 2010 we original booked DCL for the Baltics but changed to Princess since it was so much cheaper.  We hesitated to go to Berlin, but managed to get on a private tour with other folks, including a young lady who brought her STITCH doll on the tour.  I was so glad we took the trip into Berlin from Warnemunde Germany.  It was one of the highlights of our cruise.  The Baltics Eastern European Capitals cruise was one of the best we have ever taken, and we have cruised 20+ times.
> When we left Warnemunde, the towns people lined the docks and waved goodbye to us since we were the first stop for the 2010 season.



We had a large group of people gathered to wave us off too.   It was so much fun! The characters were all outside waving back. So magical!!!!  It was one of the highlights of the trip! Gosh, I can't wait to hear where Disney will bring us next!


----------



## kmc33

I just read of a Magic port spotting and then was able to confirm on the Madeira port calendar...

September 22, 2015
DISNEY MAGIC » 07:00 14:00


----------



## IncredibleboysMom

Without rereading the entire thread, did someone mention the possibility of double dips in the summer of 2015?  Wondering if this was a wish or a real....rumor ?

Thanks!


----------



## AquaDame

kmc33 said:


> I just read of a Magic port spotting and then was able to confirm on the Madeira port calendar...
> 
> September 22, 2015
> DISNEY MAGIC » 07:00 14:00



Thats a bit too late, isn't it? The last date I saw was Aug29th followed by a Sept 5th sailing or something EB...?


----------



## DahliaRW

kmc33 said:


> I just read of a Magic port spotting and then was able to confirm on the Madeira port calendar...
> 
> September 22, 2015
> DISNEY MAGIC » 07:00 14:00



link to the calendar?


----------



## JoyB-UK

AquaDame said:


> Thats a bit too late, isn't it? The last date I saw was Aug29th followed by a Sept 5th sailing or something EB...?



I agree it seems late.  Could we still have some surprises to come such as a Canary Island cruise?  That would be great but in school time.  Does seem like a 2 week gap we have though.


----------



## ChrizJen

So if all goes as is suspected, we'll get an announcement on Monday, and gold/platinum will be able to book Tuesday/Wednesday.  So then theoretically they should be able report back here on itineraries, price estimates, blackout dates, etc for those of us who will book on Thursday?


----------



## Tink2312

JoyB-UK said:


> I agree it seems late.  Could we still have some surprises to come such as a Canary Island cruise?  That would be great but in school time.  Does seem like a 2 week gap we have though.



That would be awesome!! Never seen any rumours about that previously. Does seem strange to have that 2 week gap...intrigue!


----------



## kmc33

AquaDame said:


> Thats a bit too late, isn't it? The last date I saw was Aug29th followed by a Sept 5th sailing or something EB...?


Yes, I thought it seemed late too.
Here is the link...
http://www.portosdamadeira.com/index2.php?t=2&l=pt
And then on the right hand side, click this...[ previsão anual de cruzeiros ]
It starts in 2014 but keep scrolling down and you will get to Setembro 2015


----------



## JoyB-UK

kmc33 said:


> Yes, I thought it seemed late too.
> Here is the link...
> http://www.portosdamadeira.com/index2.php?t=2&l=pt
> And then on the right hand side, click this...[ previsão anual de cruzeiros ]
> It starts in 2014 but keep scrolling down and you will get to Setembro 2015



Also worth noting is that it doesn't show the magic there in May which does suggest it may do a more northern route and on to Copenhagen.


----------



## NancyIL

JoyB-UK said:


> Also worth noting is that it doesn't show the magic there in May which does suggest it may do a more northern route and on to Copenhagen.



My April 2011 TA on the Emerald Princess stopped in Bermuda -  then continued to Cobh (near Cork), Ireland (plus 5 other ports) on its way to Copenhagen. The Princess ship that will do that in April 2015 is going to stop in Halifax, NS before Cobh, Ireland.


----------



## Silverfox97

IncredibleboysMom said:


> Without rereading the entire thread, did someone mention the possibility of double dips in the summer of 2015?  Wondering if this was a wish or a real....rumor ?  Thanks!



Yes I did mention that and it's not a wish.... I suppose you could classify the info as rumor until confirmed 

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## Ofinn

luv2sleep said:


> You have WAY more patience though. I don't even want to drive 2-3 hrs to San Diego to catch a ship, lol!
> 
> Eta: I'm just not at all fond of being in the car for a long time. Feels like entrapment! Much rather be on a plane. At least I can get up, read, watch a movie. As the driver, which I am 100% of the time, I hate driving.



I'm right there with you. Not to mention that 2-3 hour drive in So-Cal can easily turn into a 6-7 hour drive.


----------



## luv2sleep

Ofinn said:


> I'm right there with you. Not to mention that 2-3 hour drive in So-Cal can easily turn into a 6-7 hour drive.



Yup exactly. That LA to SD route is bizarre. Severely congested no apparent reason. It's the reason I'd rather not do it unless I have to...and only super early in the morning.


----------



## CruznLexi

Magic now does not appear in GC until Oct 11. The date in Sept is gone.


----------



## Case1096

CruznLexi said:


> Magic now does not appear in GC until Oct 11. The date in Sept is gone.



It appears in Nov and Dec 2015


----------



## IncredibleboysMom

Silverfox97 said:


> Yes I did mention that and it's not a wish.... I suppose you could classify the info as rumor until confirmed
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards




Hooray! Not just a rumor, but one from a reputable source.  So excited!

Thanks again!


----------



## woody73

DL1957 said:


> Interesting we did stop in *western germany part of the former communist part* of germany on the 2010 Baltic cruise.


Eastern, perhaps?




luv2sleep said:


> . . . That LA to SD route is bizarre. Severely congested no apparent reason. It's the reason I'd rather not do it unless I have to...and only super early in the morning.


I avoid the LA to SD route -- and I live in LA!

Woody


----------



## Saamh

This makes me want to do a Norway, Copenhagen, Germany itinerary in 2015 even more:
http://m.eonline.com/news/523425/af...way-again?cmpid=sn-111021-facebook-na-eonline


----------



## sweetlovin'

Saamh said:


> This makes me want to do a Norway, Copenhagen, Germany itinerary in 2015 even more:
> http://m.eonline.com/news/523425/af...way-again?cmpid=sn-111021-facebook-na-eonline



 I think the first theory is very plausible.  Trying to tie in Ariel is a bit of a stretch.


----------



## Cousin Orville

sweetlovin,

I was looking through the Hong Kong DL forum and came across one of your threads and video on your whirlwind trip 2013 Asia trip.  Super cool trip and I enjoyed seeing the pictures.

sorry for the off topic post


----------



## sweetlovin'

Cousin Orville said:


> sweetlovin,
> 
> I was looking through the Hong Kong DL forum and came across one of your threads and video on your whirlwind trip 2013 Asia trip.  Super cool trip and I enjoyed seeing the pictures.
> 
> sorry for the ff topic: post...



Thanks   I don't remember where I posted it, but it was super fun   We are headed back 2016 for another round.  I think we are going to head to Thailand instead of Singapore, but a tough sell because my kids loved Singapore. The goal is to hit Shanghai Disney.  Hopefully, they are open by then


----------



## Cousin Orville

sweetlovin' said:


> Thanks   I don't remember where I posted it, but it was super fun   We are headed back 2016 for another round.  I think we are going to head to Thailand instead of Singapore, but a tough sell because my kids loved Singapore. The goal is to hit Shanghai Disney.  Hopefully, they are open by then



Singapore is my favorite as well.  We plan to hit HK DL for the first time this summer.


----------



## sweetlovin'

Cousin Orville said:


> Singapore is my favorite as well.  We plan to hit HK DL for the first time this summer.



I love Mystic Manor because it is so different   My kids loved the buffet at Chef Mickey's.  By far, HK DL is the best setting for the castle.  It's set up so that a mountain is seen just over and beyond.  The castle is small, but truly, it was so pretty.  Are you staying onsite?  The walk from Disneyland Hotel has to be the best walk to any park ever.  It was so pretty.


----------



## sweetlovin'

Ah, I posted the video in HK DL forum. Which is exactly what you mentioned in your post.  Sometimes, I can be a little  LOL!


----------



## woody73

sweetlovin' said:


> . . . We are headed back 2016 for another round.  I think we are going to head to Thailand instead of Singapore, but a tough sell because my kids loved Singapore. The goal is to hit Shanghai Disney.  Hopefully, they are open by then


Shanghai Disney Resort is slated to open by Dec 31, 2015.



Cousin Orville said:


> Singapore is my favorite as well.  We plan to hit HK DL for the first time this summer.


We really enjoyed Singapore, too. A highlight was going to the Long Bar at the Raffles Hotel. That's where the Singapore Sling was invented in 1915.

We loved Hong Kong Disneyland.

Woody


----------



## kbovenizer

This just landed on Facebook from the Disney Cruise Line 

"Adventure awaits! In summer 2015, we are charting a magical new coursestay tuned for an announcement next week!"

That seems pretty official!


----------



## Mousemommy1

kbovenizer said:


> This just landed on Facebook from the Disney Cruise Line
> 
> "Adventure awaits! In summer 2015, we are charting a magical new coursestay tuned for an announcement next week!"
> 
> That seems pretty official!



I was just coming here  post this!!!


----------



## luv2sleep

kbovenizer said:


> This just landed on Facebook from the Disney Cruise Line  "Adventure awaits! In summer 2015, we are charting a magical new course&#133;stay tuned for an announcement next week!"  That seems pretty official!



Alright here we go!


----------



## woody73

kbovenizer said:


> "Adventure awaits! In summer 2015, we are charting a magical new coursestay tuned for an announcement next week!"


I can hardly wait!

Woody


----------



## hoff41

So the "big announcement" mentioned by the TA was that there would be an announcement next week?


----------



## Silverfox97

kbovenizer said:


> This just landed on Facebook from the Disney Cruise Line  "Adventure awaits! In summer 2015, we are charting a magical new course&#133;stay tuned for an announcement next week!"  That seems pretty official!



It will end at Aug. 

Sept & on will be released later.......

It may be Mon or Tues (announcement)

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## Silverfox97

woody73 said:


> I can hardly wait!  Woody



I'm not excited to see prices.......

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## ThereYouSeeHer

Silverfox97 said:


> It will end at Aug.
> 
> Sept & on will be released later.......
> 
> It may be Mon or Tues (announcement)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


Ugh.  I was just starting to type I hope this doesn't mean they are only releasing summer itineraries.  What a bummer!!


----------



## Silverfox97

ThereYouSeeHer said:


> Ugh.  I was just starting to type I hope this doesn't mean they are only releasing summer itineraries.  What a bummer!!



We can thank their onboard booking situation for this. Too many people 'parking' cruises. Guess what DCL? GO TO A VOUCHER SYSTEM.

I'm so mad at myself for forgetting to put it on my survey last week 

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## EvaSue

Silverfox97 said:


> I'm not excited to see prices.......
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



I'll second that.


----------



## darwinsrule

Silverfox97 said:
			
		

> It will end at Aug.
> 
> Sept & on will be released later.......
> 
> It may be Mon or Tues (announcement)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



I am beginning to wonder who is running things behind the scenes? Goofy? Donald? The Beagle Boys?

RCI and NCL are releasing into the beginning of 2016 and we can't even get Sept 2015? Yup. Officially in the frustrated catagory.


----------



## DznyCrzy11

kbovenizer said:
			
		

> This just landed on Facebook from the Disney Cruise Line
> 
> "Adventure awaits! In summer 2015, we are charting a magical new course&#133;stay tuned for an announcement next week!"
> 
> That seems pretty official!



I saw that!!  I can't wait to hear what it is!!!

Sent from my LG G2.


----------



## Cousin Orville

sweetlovin' said:


> I love Mystic Manor because it is so different   My kids loved the buffet at Chef Mickey's.  By far, HK DL is the best setting for the castle.  It's set up so that a mountain is seen just over and beyond.  The castle is small, but truly, it was so pretty.  Are you staying onsite?  The walk from Disneyland Hotel has to be the best walk to any park ever.  It was so pretty.



We're staying in Kowloon where our ABD ends.  Don't want to pack and unpack, so we'll take the MTR over.  Very excited about Mystic Manor!  I plan to ride a few times.  I'm even excited about the restautrant attached/nearby!


----------



## Cousin Orville

woody73 said:


> Shanghai Disney Resort is slated to open by Dec 31, 2015.
> 
> 
> We really enjoyed Singapore, too. A highlight was going to the Long Bar at the Raffles Hotel. That's where the Singapore Sling was invented in 1915.
> 
> We loved Hong Kong Disneyland.
> 
> Woody



Last time I was in Singapore I was underage, so did not get over to Raffles.  My parents brought me back some pictures :/.  My dad still orders a Singapore Sling from time to time.  I don't think I've ever seen anyone else order one.


----------



## ChrizJen

Mousemommy1 said:


> I was just coming here  post this!!!



Me to!!  LOL


----------



## luv2sleep

I was looking at October and wanted to decide between summer and October. If only summer is released it makes it hard to really plan. Bummer.


----------



## DahliaRW

I'm surprised that aren't going through and the wbta...  It would seem to make sense to finish up anything that's not FL so people have the whole range to choose from, so through wbta, ebpc, etc.  Are we sure "summer" does not include September?


----------



## sweetlovin'

Cousin Orville said:


> We're staying in Kowloon where our ABD ends.  Don't want to pack and unpack, so we'll take the MTR over.  Very excited about Mystic Manor!  I plan to ride a few times.  I'm even excited about the restautrant attached/nearby!



 I think we ate there, the short ribs.  We rode mystic manor about 4-5 times.  Grizzly Gulch was awesome as well.  I don't blame you for not wanting to pack and unpack.  I have to tell you, I have had people comment on my cruises, but I am in awe over your 2014!!  I have tried every which way to justify ABD prices and I can't.  Two in one year plus the 12 night cruise is amazing and so awesome.



woody73 said:


> Shanghai Disney Resort is slated to open by Dec 31, 2015.
> We really enjoyed Singapore, too. A highlight was going to the Long Bar at the Raffles Hotel. That's where the Singapore Sling was invented in 1915.
> 
> We loved Hong Kong Disneyland.
> Woody



 HK DL is different, but I just go in telling my 3 peeps that every Disney is different and unique in it's own way.  My kids preferred Tokyo, but they would like to go back to both in 2016.

It is scheduled for Dec 2015, but it was also scheduled (way back) to open 2013.  A bunch of "red tape" arose before even breaking ground. So, I guess hoping there is no more red tape and we should be ok for April/May or Sept/Oct Asian tour.  I don't drink (not because I am religious or anything, but because I know what i have done sober) So I have never had a Singapore Sling. 



luv2sleep said:


> I was looking at October and wanted to decide between summer and October. If only summer is released it makes it hard to really plan. Bummer.



 I guess this means anyone waiting for Hawaii will be waiting a bit longer as well.  UGH!!!


----------



## Silverfox97

sweetlovin' said:


> I guess this means anyone waiting for Hawaii will be waiting a bit longer as well.  UGH!!!



Correct 

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## Silverfox97

DahliaRW said:


> Are we sure "summer" does not include September?



You may get a few Sept dates, but example, you probably won't get anything past the last Alaska sailing. It's not like the Dream/Fantasy schedules are any big mystery; it's the 'ambassador' ships that they like to keep mysterious.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## sweetlovin'

Silverfox97 said:


> Correct
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



Wow, this is one of a very few times in life I wish I wasn't right.   I will book Baltic for sure.  It's my "do over" since I was afraid of cruising in 2010.  Apparently, I am over it.


----------



## Ofinn

EvaSue said:


> I'll second that.



Me too. I won't ever cruise in the Summer, but it's fun to watch the opening day excitement, drama, backlash or whatever you want to call it.


----------



## Merhlyn

Just received via twitter:

Disney Cruise Line
Adventure awaits! In summer 2015, we are charting a magical new coursestay tuned for an announcement next week!
11:58am · 21 Mar 14 · web


----------



## ShellB8585

For the first time in memory i find myself wanting the weekend out of the way - Can't wait for next week!!! C'mon Monday


----------



## dsnydaddy

Silverfox97 said:


> It will end at Aug.  Sept & on will be released later.......  It may be Mon or Tues (announcement)  Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



I predicted this quite a while ago.  Since they've limited the OBB discounts to 18 months they'll be limiting the releases to about the same timeframe.  I'm bummed.  I was hoping I was wrong.


----------



## ThereYouSeeHer

Silverfox97 said:


> We can thank their onboard booking situation for this. Too many people 'parking' cruises. Guess what DCL? GO TO A VOUCHER SYSTEM.
> 
> I'm so mad at myself for forgetting to put it on my survey last week
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


I think a voucher system makes alot of sense, but I bet Disney prefers dummy bookings because it increases revenue.  As people book dummy cruises, inventory drops and prices rise.  I always thought dummy cruises would cause Disney more hassle than it's worth, but apparently not.  They must be ok with continuing to allow them, albeit for a shorter period now.


----------



## RedSox68

I would love for Disney to go to Norway and have a "Frozen" tie in.


----------



## k8ln711

pillow said:


> You do not have to spend the cash card at Costco.  You can take your cash card to the customer service desk, and they will give you cash for it.
> 
> Jodie



Very helpful info! Thx Jodie!


----------



## Cousin Orville

sweetlovin' said:


> Wow, this is one of a very few times in life I wish I wasn't right.   I will book Baltic for sure.  It's my "do over" since I was afraid of cruising in 2010.  Apparently, I am over it.



We're aiming for the fjord cruise, but the 2010 Baltic was so good, I'm almost tempted to repeat it.  We haven't been on too many DCL cruises, but compared to our previous med's and the Dream, the Baltic is my still my favorite!


----------



## Cousin Orville

RedSox68 said:


> I would love for Disney to go to Norway and have a "Frozen" tie in.



I'm hoping for the same.  Looks promising.  Wouldn't that be cool to have Anna and Elsa welcome you back to the ship after a day of sightseeing?


----------



## DahliaRW

RedSox68 said:


> I would love for Disney to go to Norway and have a "Frozen" tie in.



This would be a HUGE part of us booking a Norway cruise.  It'd be a treat for dd!

I'd still do it without, but feel less attached to the cruise if the dates didn't end up working out later on and might consider another line.  With the frozen tie in, I'd stick with DCL.


----------



## RedSox68

pillow said:


> Patience??  I wish!  Long car rides make me feel like I'm embarking on some big adventure (I'm weird).  We drove across country this summer (VA to Montana) - loved it - one of my favorite vacations!  But we flew home.  Couldn't have handled the looong drive back home.
> 
> Sorry for getting so off topic.  Back to impatiently waiting for 2015.
> 
> Jodie



We rented an RV and drove 6,800 one summer -- best trip we've ever taken.  I love being on the road - more control, lots to see, good food   With airfares, I think the next time we go to WDW we might drive it.


----------



## wallawallakids

I am still holding out that they will release all of 2015.  (PLEASE!)  I will be so bummed out if they do not.  It is getting harder and harder to pass on the other cruise lines with this long wait.  Plus I was going to decide if I wanted to try Alaska or a Southern cruise.  But I won't know now.  And if I book an Alaska cruise, and then change to a southern, I am just making it that much harder for others to get a good price and a room.  Seems like it would just inflate the prices.  Ugh.

How much longer do you think will we have to wait for Dec 2015 if they do not release it with the announcement on Monday?!  Do you think they will make us wait until August/September this year?  That is crazy.  I like to plan, I don't like to wait.


----------



## MomTo3PrincessesInNJ

We plan to cruise during Jersey Week next year (November) I'll be super sad if they don't release those dates next week


----------



## Silverfox97

ShellB8585 said:


> For the first time in memory i find myself wanting the weekend out of the way - Can't wait for next week!!! C'mon Monday



Tuesday......

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## JimmyJackJunior

Back to Back Dover/Barcelona and first Med cruise for me please.


----------



## AquaDame

Silverfox97 said:


> It will end at Aug.
> 
> Sept & on will be released later.......
> 
> It may be Mon or Tues (announcement)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



Is this official now...?



Silverfox97 said:


> You may get a few Sept dates, but example, you probably won't get anything past the last Alaska sailing. It's not like the Dream/Fantasy schedules are any big mystery; it's the 'ambassador' ships that they like to keep mysterious.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



Do you think this also means that we won't know for sure about the Magic's last couple before the WBTA..? Seems odd they wouldn't get all of Europe out there since its not really a "secret" if the rest is out.



dsnydaddy said:


> I predicted this quite a while ago.  Since they've limited the OBB discounts to 18 months they'll be limiting the releases to about the same timeframe.  I'm bummed.  I was hoping I was wrong.


Me too...


----------



## lbgraves

wallawallakids said:


> ...
> 
> How much longer do you think will we have to wait for Dec 2015 if they do not release it with the announcement on Monday?!  Do you think they will make us wait until August/September this year?  That is crazy.  I like to plan, I don't like to wait.



They held back Oct - Dec 2014 for the Wonder until 6/3/13.  Of course, then they switched everything for the Magic & Dream at the same time.


----------



## Pegasus928

Silverfox97 said:


> It will end at Aug.  Sept & on will be released later.......  It may be Mon or Tues (announcement)  Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



Oh maaaan. 
I was getting so excited for next week and now we will have to wait even longer for the dates we want.


----------



## Silverfox97

AquaDame said:


> Is this official now...?  Do you think this also means that we won't know for sure about the Magic's last couple before the WBTA..? Seems odd they wouldn't get all of Europe out there since its not really a "secret" if the rest is out.



I'm not an 'official' source persay..... 

If they indeed stop at Aug., you are correct in that they will hold back the last few 4-night Barcelona Med cruises and the WBTA. I would bet the farm they hold the WBTA back anyways, but it is senseless to keep those last Med cruises back. Also, why bother holding the predictable Dream/Fantasy cruises back? I understand them wanting to wait on the holidays but they are blacked out from using OBB anyways. The Wonder's last Alaska cruise ends with the end of Aug., so it works out perfect for that ship.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## RedSox68

Cousin Orville said:


> Last time I was in Singapore I was underage, so did not get over to Raffles.  My parents brought me back some pictures :/.  My dad still orders a Singapore Sling from time to time.  I don't think I've ever seen anyone else order one.



That was my FAVORITE drink when I became legal drinking age (many decades ago )


----------



## woody73

Cousin Orville said:


> . . . We're staying in Kowloon where our ABD ends.  Don't want to pack and unpack, so we'll take the MTR over.


We took the MTR.  It's very convenient.



sweetlovin' said:


> . . . It is scheduled for Dec 2015, but it was also scheduled (way back) to open 2013.


That the Shanghai Disney Resort "is slated to open by Dec. 31, 2015" was announced four days ago at the Walt Disney Co.'s annual shareholder meeting.

Woody


----------



## TexasMouseFan

Silverfox97 said:


> I'm not an 'official' source persay.....   If they indeed stop at Aug., you are correct in that they will hold back the last few 4-night Barcelona Med cruises and the WBTA. I would bet the farm they hold the WBTA back anyways, but it is senseless to keep those last Med cruises back. Also, why bother holding the predictable Dream/Fantasy cruises back? I understand them wanting to wait on the holidays but they are blacked out from using OBB anyways. The Wonder's last Alaska cruise ends with the end of Aug., so it works out perfect for that ship.  Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards




Is it possible that they will keep the Magic in Europe or send it to Asia?   Or, maybe send the Wonder to Asia??


----------



## peachygreen

I saw that CC double dips might be a possibility next summer.  If that is true, do you have any idea as to when?  I'm assuming if its in the summer it would be Dream Double Dips


----------



## Silverfox97

peachygreen said:


> I saw that CC double dips might be a possibility next summer.  If that is true, do you have any idea as to when?  I'm assuming if its in the summer it would be Dream Double Dips



End of June & July on the Dream.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## peachygreen

Silverfox97 said:


> End of June & July on the Dream.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



That would be wonderful


----------



## Silverfox97

TexasMouseFan said:


> Is it possible that they will keep the Magic in Europe or send it to Asia?   Or, maybe send the Wonder to Asia??



The Magic will be coming back west as the Wonder will come back east as far as I know....

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## Silverfox97

peachygreen said:


> That would be wonderful



I have no idea on prices but I expect them to be high.....

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## wallawallakids

So, there was speculation that there MAY be a Southern Caribbean over Christmas on the Magic or the Wonder.  If any of you had to guess, do you think that would be more or less expensive than Alaska in 2015?  Or do you think they will be about the same in price?  I was really hoping to look at the itineraries of both before deciding on one (I hate moving dates) but that is looking like it isn't going to happen now.  Thoughts?


----------



## Silverfox97

wallawallakids said:


> So, there was speculation that there MAY be a Southern Caribbean over Christmas on the Magic or the Wonder.  If any of you had to guess, do you think that would be more or less expensive than Alaska in 2015?  Or do you think they will be about the same in price?  I was really hoping to look at the itineraries of both before deciding on one (I hate moving dates) but that is looking like it isn't going to happen now.  Thoughts?



The info I have indicates the Wonder doing 4 southerns in the Fall so I cannot comment about that. Price is anyone's guess. 

Remember, things can change & with DCL, it can happen in a hot minute!

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## hannah's dad

any idea when the WBPC cruise will depart from Florida?  also, any clues about prospective ports that are different from this years'?

Thanks!


----------



## Silverfox97

RedSox68 said:


> I would love for Disney to go to Norway and have a "Frozen" tie in.



Before any speculation, Scott joked about the Magic going there once they announced the ABD trips there long ago. I can't believe something that was a joke is coming true!

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## Travelbee

Silverfox97 said:


> The info I have indicates the Wonder doing 4 southerns in the Fall so I cannot comment about that. Price is anyone's guess.
> 
> Remember, things can change & with DCL, it can happen in a hot minute!


Any idea if the southerns fall over Thanksgiving week?


----------



## sweetlovin'

woody73 said:


> We took the MTR.  It's very convenient.
> 
> 
> That the Shanghai Disney Resort "is slated to open by Dec. 31, 2015" was announced four days ago at the Walt Disney Co.'s annual shareholder meeting.
> 
> Woody



Interesting.  I guess I didn't know the exact month, but I read it here http://en.shanghaidisneyresort.com.cn/en/press/company-information/fact-sheet/


----------



## sweetlovin'

My 11yo is still hoping for Hawaii.  She's bummed she has to wait even longer.


----------



## Silverfox97

Travelbee said:


> Any idea if the southerns fall over Thanksgiving week?



No - mostly Oct.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## sweetlovin'

Silverfox97 said:


> No - mostly Oct.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



I wonder if they are waiting for the Southern cruisers to be PIF before they announce next years, although that would be mid May for me and I'm not the last cruise sailing.


----------



## Silverfox97

sweetlovin' said:


> My 11yo is still hoping for Hawaii.  She's bummed she has to wait even longer.



I'm 35 and hoping for Hawaii lol - just not on DCL I don't think. I'd rather go there and stay awhile - a visit to AULANI and island hopping. I guess I'd consider a one way trip but I can't fathom the cost of that..... Cue fainting....

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## Silverfox97

sweetlovin' said:


> I wonder if they are waiting for the Southern cruisers to be PIF before they announce next years.



As Platinum on last Southern sailing, our PIF date is 6/13/14. 

There's no way we are 'jumping ship' to 2015. DD loves the pool deck on the Magic and we have the last Southern with San Juan repo back to PC. Those southerns sold VERY well so if be shocked if people moved. 

Again, with DCL, one never knows.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## sweetlovin'

Silverfox97 said:


> As Platinum on last Southern sailing, our PIF date is 6/13/14.
> 
> There's no way we are 'jumping ship' to 2015. DD loves the pool deck on the Magic and we have the last Southern with San Juan repo back to PC. Those southerns sold VERY well so if be shocked if people moved.
> 
> Again, with DCL, one never knows.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



The Oct 4th and the Sept 27th aren't full.  Oct 4th was full, but each time I check there are more categories opening up again. I think the last one with the repo is selling well, but I'm not sure the two middle ones are doing as well.  I didn't know Platinum benefit is a later PIF.  That is good to know.


----------



## Silverfox97

sweetlovin' said:


> I didn't know Platinum benefit is a later PIF.  That is good to know.



Platinum is earlier PIF so that we can book adult dining, etcetera.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## sweetlovin'

Silverfox97 said:


> Platinum is earlier PIF so that we can book adult dining, etcetera.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



That makes sense, but my PIF is definitely Due on 05/27/2014  I'm only a week before and I am definitely not platinum.  Either way, I hope they get the excursions out soon!!  I check at least 3x a week to see if port adventures are listed.


----------



## wallawallakids

sweetlovin' said:


> The Oct 4th and the Sept 27th aren't full.  Oct 4th was full, but each time I check there are more categories opening up again. I think the last one with the repo is selling well, but I'm not sure the two middle ones are doing as well.  I didn't know Platinum benefit is a later PIF.  That is good to know.



Oct 4th is my birthday and I SOOOO Want to be on that cruise for it.  Tried to convince DH that we can pull the kids out and just go, but nope.    That is part of the reason I was hoping for a southern over school break.  

Think he will surprise me with it?    (If you knew my husband, you would get the crazy laugh)   

Girl can still dream though.


----------



## Silverfox97

sweetlovin' said:


> That makes sense, but my PIF is definitely Due on 05/27/2014  I'm only a week before and I am definitely not platinum.  Either way, I hope they get the excursions out soon!!  I check at least 3x a week to see if port adventures are listed.



I typed it wrong. Our PIF is the same but Platinums can book at 120 days out if they are PIF. 120 days out for last southern is 6/13/14.  

I know Scott's blog will have the excursions up when they hit the DCL site before they are published more than likely lol 

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## sweetlovin'

wallawallakids said:


> Oct 4th is my birthday and I SOOOO Want to be on that cruise for it.  Tried to convince DH that we can pull the kids out and just go, but nope.    That is part of the reason I was hoping for a southern over school break.
> 
> Think he will surprise me with it?    (If you knew my husband, you would get the crazy laugh)
> 
> Girl can still dream though.



 I hope you are able to join us.  You should book it and tell him you saved him the hassle of having to shop for a gift for your B-day.   My son turns 14 Oct 6th, which is why he picked the cruise.


----------



## sweetlovin'

Silverfox97 said:


> I typed it wrong. Our PIF is the same but Platinums can book at 120 days out if they are PIF. 120 days out for last southern is 6/13/14.
> 
> I know Scott's blog will have the excursions up when they hit the DCL site before they are published more than likely lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



Oh I see.  That makes sense


----------



## sweetlovin'

Silverfox97 said:


> I typed it wrong. Our PIF is the same but Platinums can book at 120 days out if they are PIF. 120 days out for last southern is 6/13/14.
> 
> I know Scott's blog will have the excursions up when they hit the DCL site before they are published more than likely lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



I check there daily   I showed my 9yo the swim shirt your little one had on and explained we need to start wearing one.  My kids were so burned in Fiji I wouldn't let them go out and snorkel anymore.


----------



## Silverfox97

sweetlovin' said:


> I check there daily   I showed my 9yo the swim shirt your little one had on and explained we need to start wearing one.  My kids were so burned in Fiji I wouldn't let them go out and snorkel anymore.



We both wore long sleeve ones snorkeling in St John last week with sunscreen underneath - it's a must 

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## wallawallakids

Silverfox97 said:


> We both wore long sleeve ones snorkeling in St John last week with sunscreen underneath - it's a must
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



Those swim shirts were super cute too!  Loved how you both matched.  I have never seen cute ones like that.  My kids seem to have boring solid color ones.


----------



## wallawallakids

sweetlovin' said:


> I hope you are able to join us.  You should book it and tell him you saved him the hassle of having to shop for a gift for your B-day.   My son turns 14 Oct 6th, which is why he picked the cruise.



Thank you!  I like your thinking.    What a cool gift for your son!


----------



## michellekcm

Is anyone hazarding a guess at OBB blackout dates? Given the (suspected) Fjords will be a new itinerary I assume they have a possibility of being blacked out. What about the Baltics 7 days that alternate with the Fjords?


----------



## NWmom

Personally, I wish they would release dates and starting prices by category then give you 3-4 days to just think it over, check out the dates, crunch some numbers.

I just can not think it over and decide in less than 24 hours.

I also want to know the blackout dates for OBB when they release. That discount and credit really makes a difference for us.

Budget planning is another reason. It is much easier to save the cruise amount of you have 24 months.


----------



## DahliaRW

NWmom said:


> Personally, I wish they would release dates and starting prices by category then give you 3-4 days to just think it over, check out the dates, crunch some numbers.
> 
> I just can not think it over and decide in less than 24 hours.
> 
> I also want to know the blackout dates for OBB when they release. That discount and credit really makes a difference for us.
> 
> Budget planning is another reason. It is much easier to save the cruise amount of you have 24 months.



They don't want you to think it over - they want you to be impulsive!


----------



## disprincess4ever

The fact that DCL tweeted about the booking release for next week shows they're using a new tactic for them and wanting to increase awareness and excitement for the release. They want to know if the excitement build up will sell more cruises than a surprise release date. Wondering how this new marketing strategy will benefit them...


----------



## nabi

It will, took 'me a while to figure that out!


----------



## ChrizJen

NWmom said:


> Personally, I wish they would release dates and starting prices by category then give you 3-4 days to just think it over, check out the dates, crunch some numbers.  I just can not think it over and decide in less than 24 hours.  I also want to know the blackout dates for OBB when they release. That discount and credit really makes a difference for us.  Budget planning is another reason. It is much easier to save the cruise amount of you have 24 months.



The blackout dates are really my biggest concern. I'm hoping some helpful gold/platinum folks will find out on Tuesday and post a list of blackout dates for us.  That would be lovely!!


----------



## Silverfox97

ChrizJen said:


> The blackout dates are really my biggest concern. I'm hoping some helpful gold/platinum folks will find out on Tuesday and post a list of blackout dates for us.  That would be lovely!!



I promise you we will post!

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## JimmyJackJunior

Silverfox97 said:


> I'm 35 and hoping for Hawaii lol - just not on DCL I don't think. I'd rather go there and stay awhile - a visit to AULANI and island hopping. I guess I'd consider a one way trip but I can't fathom the cost of that..... Cue fainting....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



Your idea for Hawaii makes sense. We have a place on Maui and makes a great base for the other Islands. I don't really like O'ahu because there are so many people the roads are clogged and you cant go anywhere.

I would recommend spending a couple of days on Kaua'i and getting over to the Big Island to see Volcanoes National Park. Seeing an active volcano is an amazing experience.


----------



## Silverfox97

JimmyJackJunior said:


> Your idea for Hawaii makes sense. We have a place on Maui and makes a great base for the other Islands. I don't really like O'ahu because there are so many people the roads are clogged and you cant go anywhere.  I would recommend spending a couple of days on Kaua'i and getting over to the Big Island to see Volcanoes National Park. Seeing an active volcano is an amazing experience.



THANKS for the info!!! I'm totally up for an active volcano!!

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## Emzed

It's been suggested that there would be both Baltic and Norwegian Fjord sailings. I can fathom rotfl what the Baltic ports of call would be but what would the other one be like? Have you driven (I mean cruised!) a Fjord lately?  Sigh.. you'll have to forgive me; I've been up since yesterday and am giddy with the anticipation of Monday's (here's hoping) announcements. I wonder which would be best for our family  Also: from what port will the northern cruises sail? In 2010 they began from Dover.


----------



## sweetlovin'

JimmyJackJunior said:


> Your idea for Hawaii makes sense. We have a place on Maui and makes a great base for the other Islands. I don't really like O'ahu because there are so many people the roads are clogged and you cant go anywhere.
> 
> I would recommend spending a couple of days on Kaua'i and getting over to the Big Island to see Volcanoes National Park. Seeing an active volcano is an amazing experience.



Is that the park people take a helicopter over?


----------



## woody73

sweetlovin' said:


> Is that the park people take a helicopter over?


Yes.  It's an amazing experience seeing molten lava by helicopter.

Another experience I highly recommend is cruising past Kilauea Volcano at night, and seeing the glowing lava flow into the sea.  That was spectacular.

Woody


----------



## JimmyJackJunior

sweetlovin' said:


> Is that the park people take a helicopter over?



I am not sure if they can or not given it is an active volcano. I can't recall if I saw any when I was last there. There are many helicopter tours over Haleakala National Park on Maui though. Personally, I used to take a helicopter to a mine regularly and never want to be on one again. LOL.


----------



## JimmyJackJunior

woody73 said:


> Yes.  It's an amazing experience seeing molten lava by helicopter.
> 
> Another experience I highly recommend is cruising past Kilauea Volcano at night, and seeing the glowing lava flow into the sea.  That was spectacular.
> 
> Woody



Spectacular is an understatement. We had to catch our flight back to Maui and stayed until just past dusk.


----------



## woody73

JimmyJackJunior said:


> Spectacular is an understatement. . .


Agreed!  

Woody


----------



## Cousin Orville

sweetlovin' said:


> Is that the park people take a helicopter over?



When we were staying on Kauai we took a helicopter ride and it was beautiful.  Sadly they had cancelled our first ride, and there were a bunch of passangers from a cruise ship that had their excursion cancelled due to high winds.  Not sure if they were offered an alternative.


----------



## Debbie

ThereYouSeeHer said:


> Ugh.  I was just starting to type I hope this doesn't mean they are only releasing summer itineraries.  What a bummer!!





MomTo3PrincessesInNJ said:


> We plan to cruise during Jersey Week next year (November) I'll be super sad if they don't release those dates next week





Pegasus928 said:


> Oh maaaan.
> I was getting so excited for next week and now we will have to wait even longer for the dates we want.



So disappointed with this information.  I was hoping not to have to wait longer to bump my "I'm retired" celebration cruise for the fall of 2015.  What it WILL do, is allow me time and space to be checking out other cruiselines.....and that I _will _do.


----------



## Sur

Who is going to offer to handle the opening day prices thread?


----------



## harrisb1964

I was worried about feeling trapped at sea, but I absolutely loved our cruise! Relaxing, lots of activities to choose from, great food, you name it. Never got bored through the whole cruise! Already planning our next cruise!


----------



## lbgraves

Sur said:


> Who is going to offer to handle the opening day prices thread?



It's ready to go.  The link is in my signature.  I might have to drink some of the caffeinated coke that day.


----------



## Silverfox97

lbgraves said:


> It's ready to go.  The link is in my signature.  I might have to drink some of the caffeinated coke that day.



Yay Lisa!!!! 

I'll be sure to post my quote - after I get picked up off the floor from sticker shock


----------



## IBelieveInTheMagic

Silverfox97 said:


> Yay Lisa!!!!
> 
> I'll be sure to post my quote - after I get picked up off the floor from sticker shock



Rotfl  but oh so true! I'll be glad to report back as well.

Thanks Lisa!

Heather


----------



## woody73

Sur said:


> Who is going to offer to handle the opening day prices thread?





lbgraves said:


> It's ready to go.  The link is in my signature.


You go girl!

Woody


----------



## sweetlovin'

lbgraves said:


> It's ready to go.  The link is in my signature.  I might have to drink some of the caffeinated coke that day.



Thank you!!  I know I do reference these threads for a while after, so I truly appreciate it


----------



## Sur

Nicely organized Lisa... looking forward to all the info!! Thank you!


----------



## MousseauMob

I'm sincerely hoping "Summer" includes September so Hawaii is announced next week. Crossing my fingers and throwing some pixie dust on it! 



woody73 said:


> Yes.  It's an amazing experience seeing molten lava by helicopter.
> 
> Another experience I highly recommend is cruising past Kilauea Volcano at night, and seeing the glowing lava flow into the sea.  That was spectacular.
> 
> Woody


 Cruising by was amazing! We also really enjoyed walking through the Thurston lava tube and the black sand beach we visited. 



lbgraves said:


> It's ready to go.  The link is in my signature.  I might have to drink some of the caffeinated coke that day.


 You ROCK!!! Thanks so much!!!


----------



## Silverfox97

MousseauMob said:


> I'm sincerely hoping "Summer" includes September so Hawaii is announced next week.



It's purposely being held back

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## luv2sleep

So I really want a west coast 1st week of October cruise. To anywhere. Any possibility?


----------



## Saamh

luv2sleep said:


> So I really want a west coast 1st week of October cruise. To anywhere. Any possibility?



Me too!!!!


----------



## luv2sleep

Saamh said:


> Me too!!!!



Here's hoping!


----------



## ACDSNY

Saamh said:


> Me too!!!!





luv2sleep said:


> Here's hoping!



 I'm right there with you two, hoping for something on the west coast too.


----------



## luv2sleep

ACDSNY said:


> I'm right there with you two, hoping for something on the west coast too.


   I really hope there's something!!!! 

I really wanted to do Hawaii again but after lengthy discussion with my 7 year old he told me he doesn't want to do homework on the ship.  In CA we'd have to do homeschool/independent study for 2 weeks. We did it before. My son is mildly autistic (high functioning) and homework is challenging enough at home for us. There was a meltdown daily on the ship. Just over doing it. It was tough for both of us. I'm bummed but the kid made the right decision. Yes the kid! Had to reel his momma in!


----------



## CruznLexi

I too am going to be disappointed if the WBTA is not announced. I have no crusies until that cruise give me something to get excited for.


----------



## ACDSNY

luv2sleep said:


> I really hope there's something!!!!
> 
> I really wanted to do Hawaii again but after lengthy discussion with my 7 year old he told me he doesn't want to do homework on the ship. In CA we'd have to do homeschool/independent study for 2 weeks. We did it before. My son is mildly autistic (high functioning) and homework is challenging enough at home for us. There was a meltdown daily on the ship. Just over doing it. It was tough for both of us. I'm bummed but the kid made the right decision. Yes the kid! Had to reel his momma in!



I'd like a one way Hawaii or something along the CA coast.  We're footloose empty nesters so the Fall works great for us.  I might even consider taking our grandson if it's just a week cruise along the coast.


----------



## MousseauMob

Silverfox97 said:


> It's purposely being held back


    Is the purpose to drive me 

Any speculation of when they will release September?


----------



## luv2sleep

CruznLexi said:


> I too am going to be disappointed if the WBTA is not announced. I have no crusies until that cruise give me something to get excited for.



The WBTA is going to or from Europe? If it's too wouldn't it be announced?


----------



## luv2sleep

First week of October is fall break. Really hoping.


----------



## luv2sleep

ACDSNY said:


> I'd like a one way Hawaii or something along the CA coast.  We're footloose empty nesters so the Fall works great for us.  I might even consider taking our grandson if it's just a week cruise along the coast.



One way would work that first week of October!


----------



## Tink2312

luv2sleep said:


> The WBTA is going to or from Europe? If it's too wouldn't it be announced?



Seems odd to me, but see below. Really annoying too because I think we're favouring either the EBTA or WBTA. I guess I'll have to move my OBB to the EB and then wait before buying flights etc. in case the WB looks better. Ugh! 



Silverfox97 said:


> I'm not an 'official' source persay.....
> 
> If they indeed stop at Aug., you are correct in that they will hold back the last few 4-night Barcelona Med cruises and the WBTA. I would bet the farm they hold the WBTA back anyways, but it is senseless to keep those last Med cruises back. Also, why bother holding the predictable Dream/Fantasy cruises back? I understand them wanting to wait on the holidays but they are blacked out from using OBB anyways. The Wonder's last Alaska cruise ends with the end of Aug., so it works out perfect for that ship.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## FutureMrsF

I think I must have missed a thread about black out dates. Would someone mind telling me what it means and when they are?

Thank you

Andrea x


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

FutureMrsF said:


> I think I must have missed a thread about black out dates. Would someone mind telling me what it means and when they are?
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Andrea x



DCL recently changed the rules for on board booking a limit on how long you can have the benefits and also certain dates that they will not allow you to use it when moving on the booking, now for 2015 we do not know what blackout dates there will be however speculation is some one off cruises will have restrictions.


----------



## Silverfox97

luv2sleep said:


> One way would work that first week of October!



If she goes to Hawaii, it would be in Sept and first week of Oct she should be on her EBPC on her way to San Juan. This, of course, is provided speculation and other info holds true. 

Regardless, we won't see it announced next week......

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## disdell555

MousseauMob said:


> Is the purpose to drive me
> 
> Any speculation of when they will release September?



If you go by the new 18 month rule.  I would say sometime in June.


----------



## FutureMrsF

DISNEY FANTASY said:


> DCL recently changed the rules for on board booking a limit on how long you can have the benefits and also certain dates that they will not allow you to use it when moving on the booking, now for 2015 we do not know what blackout dates there will be however speculation is some one off cruises will have restrictions.



Thank you.

Are the blackout dates something they will tell us when we ring to book (hopefully next week)?


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

FutureMrsF said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Are the blackout dates something they will tell us when we ring to book (hopefully next week)?



They will have to inform us somehow, let's say if they forget well your booked! They can't go back on it. I think it will be covered in the announcement.


----------



## MousseauMob

disdell555 said:


> If you go by the new 18 month rule.  I would say sometime in June.


Sheesh, you make 1 joke about If they wait long enough you'll be able to book onboard and this happens.


----------



## CruznLexi

Disney is at the end of the day all about making $. If they are going to market to Europeans. Then maybe they will open all the European cruises . Monday we will see it also encourages others to sail again to get the discount.


----------



## sweetlovin'

MousseauMob said:


> Sheesh, you make 1 joke about If they wait long enough you'll be able to book onboard and this happens.


----------



## MAJPLO

luv2sleep said:


> I really hope there's something!!!!
> 
> I really wanted to do Hawaii again but after lengthy discussion with my 7 year old he told me he doesn't want to do homework on the ship.  In CA we'd have to do homeschool/independent study for 2 weeks. We did it before. My son is mildly autistic (high functioning) and homework is challenging enough at home for us. There was a meltdown daily on the ship. Just over doing it. It was tough for both of us. I'm bummed but the kid made the right decision. Yes the kid! Had to reel his momma in!



Only 60% completion is required for attendance credit. :


----------



## luv2sleep

MAJPLO said:


> Only 60% completion is required for attendance credit. :



Really? They didn't tell me that.  I wouldn't want him to come back behind though.


----------



## luv2sleep

Silverfox97 said:


> If she goes to Hawaii, it would be in Sept and first week of Oct she should be on her EBPC on her way to San Juan. This, of course, is provided speculation and other info holds true.  Regardless, we won't see it announced next week......  Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



So that would mean only missing a week of school. That might work!


----------



## jgperkin

Does anyone have any speculation on the exact dates for the double stops at castaway cay?  Will they stop at nassau too?  We are really thinking about this cruise.


----------



## Silverfox97

jgperkin said:


> Does anyone have any speculation on the exact dates for the double stops at castaway cay?  Will they stop at nassau too?  We are really thinking about this cruise.



One at the end of June. Most of July will be 5-nights; there are only two 4-nighters in July. I cannot give out the dates; but yes, they will still stop at Nassau.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## MousseauMob

luv2sleep said:


> So that would mean only missing a week of school. That might work!


Based on port detective work (thanks to all those awesome detectives ) it appears it may be 2 one ways. Hilo on Sept 13th so starting 4 or 5 days before, overnight in Maui, then debark in Oahu on 17th. Then board Oahu, overnight Maui, and Hilo on Sept 20th, 4 or 5 days later back on the mainland. I'm hoping pricing will allow us to do a BTB.


----------



## ChrizJen

Silverfox97 said:


> I promise you we will post!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



Thank you!  Thank you!  Thank you!!


----------



## sweetlovin'

MousseauMob said:


> Based on port detective work (thanks to all those awesome detectives ) it appears it may be 2 one ways. Hilo on Sept 13th so starting 4 or 5 days before, overnight in Maui, then debark in Oahu on 17th. Then board Oahu, overnight Maui, and Hilo on Sept 20th, 4 or 5 days later back on the mainland. I'm hoping pricing will allow us to do a BTB.



OOHH!!  You are paying more attention than I am!   One way works for me or B2B.  I'll have to talk to my kids and see what they would prefer, although, they love the Edge and Vibe, so I am assuming they want to stay on the ship for as many days as possible.  Making closer and more lasting friendships.  Hopefully my then 10 year old (2 weeks from being 11) will be allowed to play with them at the Edge.


----------



## Case1096

MousseauMob said:


> Based on port detective work (thanks to all those awesome detectives ) it appears it may be 2 one ways. Hilo on Sept 13th so starting 4 or 5 days before, overnight in Maui, then debark in Oahu on 17th. Then board Oahu, overnight Maui, and Hilo on Sept 20th, 4 or 5 days later back on the mainland. I'm hoping pricing will allow us to do a BTB.



Not sure if the Jones Act will allow a B2B with Hawaii.  I'm sure someone here would know.


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Case1096 said:


> Not sure if the Jones Act will allow a B2B with Hawaii.  I'm sure someone here would know.



Oh please do not mention that!  

We all know it but often we are given to much detail!


----------



## CamColt

Silverfox97 said:


> One at the end of June. Most of July will be 5-nights; there are only two 4-nighters in July. I cannot give out the dates; but yes, they will still stop at Nassau.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



This is sounding better and better since we are looking to travel in July for our 20th and CC is the only port I care about.  Can you say if the 2 4 nighters will be in a row?  I'm just hoping they aren't both in a row so that a 5 nighter has to fall somewhere around the dates we want to travel.


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Just to add total confusion to everything we know;-

This has been posted on another board.




> Did you hear about the DCL commercial that said you can sail Disney out of NYC? Apparently it aired a couple of them places today. Mistake?
> Leak?




I am in the UK so wouldn't hear/ see it .

The only place that could occur is before a EB TA crossing to Copenhagen.

IE Magic goes up to New York, then has a couple of cruises, there is a gap of circa two weeks free, people speculate the Magic doing a couple of Western Caribbeans but in theory there is a gap and then the Magic could run over from NY, it doesn't appear on Madeira port schedule for a EB TA so its plausible.


----------



## wallawallakids

DISNEY FANTASY said:


> Just to add total confusion to everything we know;-
> 
> This has been posted on another board.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am in the UK so wouldn't hear/ see it .
> 
> The only place that could occur is before a EB TA crossing to Copenhagen.
> 
> IE Magic goes up to New York, then has a couple of cruises, there is a gap of circa two weeks free, people speculate the Magic doing a couple of Western Carribeans but in theory there is a gap and then the Magic could run over from NY, it doesn't appear on Maderia port schedule for a EB TA so its plausible.



OMG!!!!  I SOOO want this to be true!  I would be on that in a heartbeat.  

DEEP BREATH.  DEEP BREATH.  I need to calm down.  

How am I going to WAIT now!?!


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

wallawallakids said:


> OMG!!!!  I SOOO want this to be true!  I would be on that in a heartbeat.
> 
> DEEP BREATH.  DEEP BREATH.  I need to calm down.
> 
> How am I going to WAIT now!?!



The question is why would it go out, no NY cruises for a while now, and why make it.

There is a small Window of opportunity before a EB TA which could take a northern route to Copenhagen, as we know Madeira Portugal only appears for a WB TA.

I was informed last week there are two things we do not know at this moment in time, Maybe this and the end of the Seven night Meds where there is a gap before the WBTA.


----------



## CruznLexi

I want a true WBTA not a cruise to NYC. I am hoping for those wishing for NYC that you get it but not part of my WBTA


----------



## 3PiratesAndAPrincess

So, Hawaill, if announced at all, won't be announced next week?


----------



## DahliaRW

It's also possible that the EBTA will go from FL to NYC for a port stop, and then head east, is it not?


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

3PiratesAndAPrincess said:


> So, Hawaill, if announced at all, won't be announced next week?



Well we shall see, reports are that its cruises up to end August only.

Rest will be out later...

I understand its more about staggering the impact of releases now they have four ships and lots of itineraries rather than OBB rule changes.

Release day takes a major hit on the CMs on the phone and the Internet servers, and doing in it sections takes more of the pressure off, plus gives flexibility where they have before changed there minds and its cost them money when they put in a dry dock or change a cruise routing.


----------



## Tink2312

wallawallakids said:


> OMG!!!!  I SOOO want this to be true!  I would be on that in a heartbeat.
> 
> DEEP BREATH.  DEEP BREATH.  I need to calm down.
> 
> How am I going to WAIT now!?!



Me too, me too, me too!

Having to tell myself to calm down as probably won't be true - never seen any suggestion before. I so wish it would be though!!


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

CruznLexi said:


> I want a true WBTA not a cruise to NYC. I am hoping for those wishing for NYC that you get it but not part of my WBTA





DahliaRW said:


> It's also possible that the EBTA will go from FL to NYC for a port stop, and then head east, is it not?



Yes, but the quote said plural -cruises.


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Tink2312 said:


> Me too, me too, me too!
> 
> Having to tell myself to calm down as probably won't be true - never seen any suggestion before. I so wish it would be though!!



There has been nothing to support this bar it comes from an excellent source.


----------



## Tink2312

DISNEY FANTASY said:


> There has been nothing to support this bar it comes from an excellent source.



Please don't tease me  Was it a US commercial did you say? If I was in the US now, I'd be channel flicking to try and find it


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Tink2312 said:


> Please don't tease me  Was it a US commercial did you say? If I was in the US now, I'd be channel flicking to try and find it



Cant add more than the quote I posted.

Can...

A poster on on board said they saw it on the Disney channel.

Also mentioned Fantasy.


----------



## Tink2312

DISNEY FANTASY said:


> Also mentioned Fantasy.



Bummer. Really wanted it to be the Magic.


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Tink2312 said:


> Bummer. Really wanted it to be the Magic.



We do Not think the Fantasy and New York were coupled together, 

We know Fantasy is in the Caribbean, it cant be going there.

Its just the advert, mentioned New York and 'also' mentioned the Fantasy but not linked.


----------



## DahliaRW

DISNEY FANTASY said:


> Yes, but the quote said plural -cruises.



No, the quote said you can sail disney out of new york.  Didn't say how many.  And if it was a commercial, it could have said "to" new york instead of "out of" and been miseheard.  Just sayin....

To me it doesn't make sense to sail an empty ship between FL and NYC (because you can't have one ways between US ports), unless you were going to have enough cruises to make it worth it.  Might be if the EBTA leaves from NYC...but I don't know if 2 weeks is long enough for all of that to happen at all...


----------



## kfamilylovesdisney

Silverfox97 said:


> It will end at Aug.
> 
> Sept & on will be released later.......
> 
> It may be Mon or Tues (announcement)



I've been subscribed to this thread for a while now and found it very helpful.  But I want to make sure I have all the details clear...

Even though I've cruises 4 times with DCL, I've never booked on opening day.   Just never worked out the way.  Anyway, I want to make sure i have this understood perfectly since I teach all day, I need to have someone be my person and book for me (and I better have everything very clear because I'll be busy).

So the announcement is that is expected on Monday or Tuesday will only be made to certain people (Platinum)?  Or will it be made to everyone? How will it be made? Email? 

If the announcement is Monday, Platinum books Tuesday and Wednesday, and then since I am Silver, I can book on Thursday? Does that mean DCL will email me on Wednesday about the cruises? 

I know there will be posts on here, but I am wondering what info I can expect  directly from DCL...


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

DahliaRW said:


> No, the quote said you can sail disney out of new york.  Didn't say how many.  And if it was a commercial, it could have said "to" new york instead of "out of" and been miseheard.  Just sayin....
> 
> To me it doesn't make sense to sail an empty ship between FL and NYC (because you can't have one ways between US ports), unless you were going to have enough cruises to make it worth it.  Might be if the EBTA leaves from NYC...but I don't know if 2 weeks is long enough for all of that to happen at all...



Thanks for putting it into context, I didnt hear at as said.


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

kfamilylovesdisney said:


> I've been subscribed to this thread for a while now and found it very helpful.  But I want to make sure I have all the details clear...
> 
> Even though I've cruises 4 times with DCL, I've never booked on opening day.   Just never worked out the way.  Anyway, I want to make sure i have this understood perfectly since I teach all day, I need to have someone be my person and book for me (and I better have everything very clear because I'll be busy).
> 
> So the announcement is that is expected on Monday or Tuesday will only be made to certain people
> 
> *Announcement to all*
> 
> 
> (Platinum)?  Or will it be made to everyone?
> 
> *Everyone*
> 
> How will it be made? Email?
> 
> *Website/ TAs Facebook*
> 
> If the announcement is Monday, Platinum books Tuesday and Wednesday, and then since I am Silver, I can book on Thursday? Does that mean DCL will email me on Wednesday about the cruises?
> 
> *Not sent by E Mail it will be a public announcement on Monday and everyone can book from Thursday*
> 
> I know there will be posts on here, but I am wondering what info I can expect  directly from DCL...



Answers above.

Keep looking at DCL official website from Monday, there maybe more clarification as to when it will be made soon,


----------



## Tink2312

DISNEY FANTASY said:


> We do Not think the Fantasy and New York were coupled together,
> 
> We know Fantasy is in the Caribbean, it cant be going there.
> 
> Its just the advert, mentioned New York and 'also' mentioned the Fantasy but not linked.



Sorry, misunderstood your meaning


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Tink2312 said:


> Sorry, misunderstood your meaning



No need to apologize, I was re posting it here quickly and I can see how it could have been taken.


----------



## DahliaRW

DISNEY FANTASY said:


> Thanks for putting it into context, I didnt hear at as said.



I googled and found where you were cutting and pasting that information from.  Not really sure how someone hearing someone else say something is a credible source, but I'll believe NYC when I see it...


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

DahliaRW said:


> I googled and found where you were cutting and pasting that information from.  Not really sure how someone hearing someone else say something is a credible source, but I'll believe NYC when I see it...



She is a DCL TA.

I personally trust her.


----------



## MousseauMob

sweetlovin' said:


> OOHH!!  You are paying more attention than I am!   One way works for me or B2B.  I'll have to talk to my kids and see what they would prefer, although, they love the Edge and Vibe, so I am assuming they want to stay on the ship for as many days as possible.  Making closer and more lasting friendships.  Hopefully my then 10 year old (2 weeks from being 11) will be allowed to play with them at the Edge.


We've been anxiously waiting on this one, had to download the port schedules so I could see it myself.  I would prefer roundtrip, but if pricing is good BTB works also.  

Looking at the port schedules, it looks like one ways.
Sept 13th Hilo
Sept 15th Kahului
Sept 16th Kahului
Sept 17th Oahu - single day here appears to be disembark and embark, which would be the perfect tie in with Aulani
Sept 18th Kahului
Sept 19th Kahului
Sept 20th Hilo

Hopefully since a one way only has 2 actual ports (Hilo and Kahului) before disembarking, maybe pricing will be reasonable. At least I can dream right! 



Case1096 said:


> Not sure if the Jones Act will allow a B2B with Hawaii.  I'm sure someone here would know.


I believe they can if sailing out of and in to Vancouver.


----------



## DahliaRW

DISNEY FANTASY said:


> She is a DCL TA.
> 
> I personally trust her.



She said a poster on a board told her, so how credible is the poster?  That is my question.  I totally believe she heard about it on a board, but that doesn't mean the original poster is credible.


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

DahliaRW said:


> She said a poster on a board told her, so how credible is the poster?  That is my question.  I totally believe she heard about it on a board, but that doesn't mean the original poster is credible.



By that measure then we would never know anything here as nothing will ever be trusted. 

I know her and trust her and thats good enough for me, if its not for others so be it, 

Since July last year I have heard Rumor after Rumor, I only post the ones I trust, I posted on my Blog in August 2013 about DCL going to the Baltic, after hearing it from a couple of credible sources, when that rumor became stronger I then posted it on an open forum on Cruise Critic, its pinned as the top thread posts there for all to see. One person said home port Copenhagen another said Dover, both were right in the end.

Somepoint after that circa September someone told me about a connection between the film Frozen and DCL going to Norway, they were not someone I knew too well, I thought, yes I know about the Baltic, it must be Oslo and didn't think more about it. In fact as the link was so easy to understand I discounted it incorrectly thinking it was just that someone linking the two, so two and two make four. 

On that one I didn't share it but in hindsight should have. Seems they were onto something.

So you never know what you should and shouldn't filter.

I had someone tell me last Friday there are two more things we do not know at this time, only time will show us what they are.

Anyway, when I read that tonight, I thought I would share it here to let everyone know, they can make their own minds up.


----------



## DahliaRW

DISNEY FANTASY said:


> By that measure then we would never know anything here as nothing will ever be trusted.
> 
> I know her and trust her and thats good enough for me, if its not for others so be it,
> 
> Since July last year I have heard Rumor after Rumor, I only post the ones I trust, I posted on my Blog in August 2013 about DCL going to the Baltic, after hearing it from a couple of credible sources, when that rumor became stronger i then posted it on an open forum on Cruise Critic, its pinned as the top thread posts there for all to see.
> 
> Somepoint after that circa September someone told me about a connection between the film Frozen and DCL going to Norway, they were not someone I knew too well, I thought, yes I know about the Baltic, it must be Oslo and didn't think more about it.
> 
> On that one I didn't share it but in hindsight should have. Seems they were onto something.
> 
> So you never know what you should and shouldn't filter.
> 
> I had someone tell me last Friday there are two more things we do not know at this time, only time will show us what they are.



I have no problem posting rumors, but calling them credible without verification is problematic (I have a huge background in research and evaluating sources).  Hopefully the commercial will surface soon and we can verify it is in fact a new one!  Would be interesting if they threw in a few NYC cruises, and it does seem like a reasonable port to sail the EBTA from.  I imagine it'll be one long NE/Canada cruise or a couple of shorter ones.  For sure the Magic is in PC on 5/3, and in Europe on the 29th, so that's 26 days unaccounted for and 12-14 to cross the Atlantic...  What would the travel time from PC to NYC be?


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

DahliaRW said:


> I have no problem posting rumors, *but calling them credible* without verification is problematic (I have a huge background in research and evaluating sources).  Hopefully the commercial will surface soon and we can verify it is in fact a new one!  Would be interesting if they threw in a few NYC cruises, and it does seem like a reasonable port to sail the EBTA from.  I imagine it'll be one long NE/Canada cruise or a couple of shorter ones.  For sure the Magic is in PC on 5/3, and in Europe on the 29th, so that's 26 days unaccounted for and 12-14 to cross the Atlantic...  What would the travel time from PC to NYC be?



Credible source a DCL trusted TA.


----------



## IBelieveInTheMagic

DahliaRW said:


> No, the quote said you can sail disney out of new york.  Didn't say how many.  And if it was a commercial, it could have said "to" new york instead of "out of" and been miseheard.  Just sayin....
> 
> To me it doesn't make sense to sail an empty ship between FL and NYC (because you can't have one ways between US ports), unless you were going to have enough cruises to make it worth it.  Might be if the EBTA leaves from NYC...but I don't know if 2 weeks is long enough for all of that to happen at all...



A nice poster has posted this commercial on a FB group thread and it clearly said, "sailing out of NYC" and mentioned Canada.  I watched the video and my gut tells me it's an old video.  It goes on to show the Med and just different places they go and again, it just has an old vibe to it.  A cruiser on my April thread mentioned it's been airing over the last several days and I think it's nutty of DCL to air it but apparently it's not new to today only.

I'm not referring to sources or people, just the video and indeed it stated NYC, but again it feels like an older one to me.

Heather


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

IBelieveInTheMagic said:


> A nice poster has posted this commercial on a FB group thread and it clearly said, "sailing out of NYC" and mentioned Canada.  I watched the video and my gut tells me it's an old video.  It goes on to show the Med and just different places they go and again, it just has an old vibe to it.  A cruiser on my April thread mentioned it's been airing over the last several days and I think it's nutty of DCL to air it but apparently it's not new to today only.
> 
> I'm not referring to sources or people, just the video and indeed it stated NYC, but again it feels like an older one to me.
> 
> Heather



Thank you for that clarification

I agree its rather 'nutty' for it to Air. .

So we do know the source and we do know people have been seeing it and reporting it correctly.


----------



## gydell

What is the site for the commercial? Thanks!


----------



## ThereYouSeeHer

DISNEY FANTASY said:


> I understand its more about staggering the impact of releases now they have four ships and lots of itineraries rather than OBB rule changes.
> 
> Release day takes a major hit on the CMs on the phone and the Internet servers, and doing in it sections takes more of the pressure off, plus gives flexibility where they have before changed there minds and its cost them money when they put in a dry dock or change a cruise routing.


This makes perfect sense.  I agree it's less about OBB rule changes.  Otherwise, Disney would have released more itineraries months ago to allow cruisers since November 2013 to have a full 18 months of itineraries to choose from.  Either way, I'm glad it won't be long now, even if it's not for the entire year!


----------



## Case1096

So here is another rumor I just saw on Facebook, not sure if it was reported here.  A woman who says she is a Disney Cruise bus driver states that the Dream will begin doing 7 night cruises along with the Fantasy.  The Magic will take over the short sailings.  And no NYC cruises.  Can't wait for all these "rumors" to be over and the truth to actually come out!


----------



## ThereYouSeeHer

Case1096 said:


> So here is another rumor I just saw on Facebook, not sure if it was reported here.  A woman who says she is a Disney Cruise bus driver states that the Dream will begin doing 7 night cruises along with the Fantasy.  The Magic will take over the short sailings.  And no NYC cruises.  Can't wait for all these "rumors" to be over and the truth to actually come out!


I would love this!!  We are looking for a short sailing on the Magic.


----------



## Silverfox97

DahliaRW said:


> It's also possible that the EBTA will go from FL to NYC for a port stop, and then head east, is it not?





Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## Silverfox97

Case1096 said:


> So here is another rumor I just saw on Facebook, not sure if it was reported here.  A woman who says she is a Disney Cruise bus driver states that the Dream will begin doing 7 night cruises along with the Fantasy.  The Magic will take over the short sailings.  And no NYC cruises.  Can't wait for all these "rumors" to be over and the truth to actually come out!



I almost spit my wine out reading this.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## JimmyJackJunior

I saw a Disney Cruise Line comlmercial on CBS earlier while watching the NCAA tournament but unfortunately did not have the sound on(listening to CDs). I have them all set to tape for the rest of the day so if airs again I will have it.


----------



## NancyIL

DahliaRW said:


> It's also possible that the EBTA will go from FL to NYC for a port stop, and then head east, is it not?



I wouldn't mind a *port stop* in NYC, but I don't want to begin the TA in NYC.  I think the ship would have to sail empty from PC to NY if DCL intends to do a few cruises from NY before sailing to Europe.


----------



## brewcrew

Case1096 said:


> So here is another rumor I just saw on Facebook, not sure if it was reported here.  A woman who says she is a Disney Cruise bus driver states that the Dream will begin doing 7 night cruises along with the Fantasy.  The Magic will take over the short sailings.  And no NYC cruises.  Can't wait for all these "rumors" to be over and the truth to actually come out!



We just got off the Dream on Thursday.  We heard that the Dream will be switching to 7 day cruises and the Fantasy will be doing the 3, 4 and 5 day cruises.  We were hoping to book at 7 day cruise on the Fantasy but it looks like it will be on the Dream instead.  The Dream will also be in dry dock.


----------



## Silverfox97

brewcrew said:


> We just got off the Dream on Thursday.  We heard that the Dream will be switching to 7 day cruises and the Fantasy will be doing the 3, 4 and 5 day cruises.  We were hoping to book at 7 day cruise on the Fantasy but it looks like it will be on the Dream instead.  The Dream will also be in dry dock.



Stuff like this makes me just shake my head. 

We have been told so much nonsense on board it's not even funny AND we don't even ask. It's unsolicited chatter but always funny to hear.

I cannot wait until Tuesday.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## disneynme

Silverfox97 said:


> Stuff like this makes me just shake my head.
> 
> We have been told so much nonsense on board it's not even funny AND we don't even ask. It's unsolicited chatter but always funny to hear.
> 
> I cannot wait until Tuesday.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



Tuesday? Not Monday anymore?


----------



## Silverfox97

disneynme said:


> Tuesday? Not Monday anymore?



I believe it will be the typical DCL pattern - announcement Tues, Plat/Gold book Wed, Silver/Gen Public Thurs.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## michellekcm

DahliaRW said:


> It's also possible that the EBTA will go from FL to NYC for a port stop, and then head east, is it not?





Silverfox97 said:


>



I just got even more excited, if that's possible...

We are planning on WDW before the EBTA, so an EBTA leaving from NYC would not be good for us - more airfare etc. to get there. But an EBTA stopping in NYC. That would be AWESOME.

I foresee a VERY late night for me Monday and Tuesday (since morning US time is very late night our time)


----------



## cali cruiser

I just was just on the phone with DCL yesterday regarding our upcoming cruise to Greece in July.  Without even asking about 2015, he said, "well if you like greece, you will LOVE the new itineraries next year."  I then asked him about when to expect the announcement and all he said was, "Very soon."


----------



## DahliaRW

michellekcm said:
			
		

> I just got even more excited, if that's possible...
> 
> We are planning on WDW before the EBTA, so an EBTA leaving from NYC would not be good for us - more airfare etc. to get there. But an EBTA stopping in NYC. That would be AWESOME.
> 
> I foresee a VERY late night for me Monday and Tuesday (since morning US time is very late night our time)



I'm guessing no CC on the EBTA if that is the case,  though.


----------



## michellekcm

DahliaRW said:


> I'm guessing no CC on the EBTA if that is the case,  though.



Oh. Hadn't thought about that.


----------



## lbgraves

Silverfox97 said:


> Yay Lisa!!!!
> 
> I'll be sure to post my quote - after I get picked up off the floor from sticker shock



This will be the first opening day I won't be transferring a reservation maybe I'll be able to relax more and not be blown away by the pricing.


----------



## NancyIL

DahliaRW said:


> I'm guessing no CC on the EBTA if that is the case,  though.



I hadn't thought about that, either - but I'd  prefer NYC over CC.


----------



## sweetlovin'

If NYC is a stop, maybe one of the port adventures will be Aladdin on Broadway


----------



## ChrizJen

lbgraves said:


> This will be the first opening day I won't be transferring a reservation maybe I'll be able to relax more and not be blown away by the pricing.



That will be nice to not have that stress!  This is actually the first opening day that we'll be transferring an OBB. We've booked on opening day before, but never transferred a booking.  

So is it 8am eastern time on Thursday morning that the phones open?

I'm so thankful for all of the amazing info I've gotten from this thread, and Lisa, I soooo look forward to seeing your thread on Tuesday/Wednesday!!


----------



## DahliaRW

I had totally forgotten about this: http://disneycruiselineblog.com/2013/09/disney-cruise-line-expressing-interest-in-quebec-canada/

But could lend some validity to the NY/Canada rumors.


----------



## Silverfox97

DahliaRW said:


> I'm guessing no CC on the EBTA if that is the case,  though.



Correct. If they stopped at CC, they'd have to allow passengers to board in NYC.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## Silverfox97

sweetlovin' said:


> If NYC is a stop, maybe one of the port adventures will be Aladdin on Broadway



OMG that's what Scott said. Disney is all about tie-ins.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## DahliaRW

Silverfox97 said:


> Correct. If they stopped at CC, they'd have to allow passengers to board in NYC.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



Can I ask why?  (because I have no idea and am curious).


----------



## momof2n2

DahliaRW said:


> I'm guessing no CC on the EBTA if that is the case,  though.



Why is that?  Is it a rule of some sort?


----------



## DahliaRW

momof2n2 said:


> Why is that?  Is it a rule of some sort?



My guess was based on geography.  It's WAY out of the way for an EBTA heading North to NY or starting in NY.


----------



## NancyIL

momof2n2 said:


> Why is that?  Is it a rule of some sort?



The passengers would have to  go through US Immigration if the ship stops in the Bahamas before it stops in NY.


----------



## DahliaRW

NancyIL said:


> The passengers would have to  go through US Immigration if the ship stops in the Bahamas before it stops in NY.



That was quite an issue on some cruises visiting Key West in the past if I remember right.  Everyone would have to go through customs before disembarking for their excursions.  Sounded like a real hassle.

I'm still confused about the pps statement about *having* to let passengers board in NYC, though.


----------



## NancyIL

DahliaRW said:


> That was quite an issue on some cruises visiting Key West in the past if I remember right.  Everyone would have to go through customs before disembarking for their excursions.  Sounded like a real hassle.
> 
> I'm still confused about the pps statement about *having* to let passengers board in NYC, though.



I think that was St. Thomas, as it was the first US port after having visited foreign ports. The Key West stop had been the next stop after leaving Port Canaveral, so that wasn't a problem.


----------



## DahliaRW

NancyIL said:


> I think that was St. Thomas, as it was the first US port after having visited foreign ports. The Key West stop had been the next stop after leaving Port Canaveral, so that wasn't a problem.



The 4 night Bahamian cruise on the wonder, Itenerary B, goes from Miami-CC-Nassau-Key West-Miami.


----------



## NancyIL

DahliaRW said:


> The 4 night Bahamian cruise on the wonder, Itenerary B, has the ship goes Miami-CC-Nassau-Key West-Miami.



The US port will be the first or the last so the ship has to go through US Immigration only once. I imagine DCL would prefer not to go from PC to CC and then to NY  - and have to go through US Immigration.


----------



## Silverfox97

DahliaRW said:


> I'm still confused about the pps statement about having to let passengers board in NYC, though.



As part of the Passenger Services Act, they certain don't 'have' to let them, but passengers would be allowed to board in NYC if the stopped at CC after leaving from Port Canaveral if they got permission. You can do it on Royal Caribbean. Here's the verbiage I found:   

'If a passenger (as listed on a vessel passenger manifest) embarks in a U.S. port and the vessel calls in a nearby foreign port (such as Ensenada, Grand Cayman and Nassau) and then returns to the U.S., the person must disembark in the same U.S. port. A passenger who embarks and disembarks in two different U.S. ports (such as Los Angeles and San Diego) would result in the carrier (not the violator) being fined. ****The vessel must call in a distant foreign port before the U.S. embarkation and disembarkation ports can differ.**** The nearest distant foreign ports are in or off the coast of South America. If either the passenger's embarkation port or disembarkation port is in a foreign country, then the provisions of this cabotage law do not apply. Nor do they apply in Puerto Rico and the U.S. Virgin Islands.'  

By just not stopping at CC, they rule out anyone being able to join the cruise in NYC, or take a 'partial' cruise.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## DahliaRW

Silverfox97 said:


> As part of the Passenger Services Act, they certain don't 'have' to let them, but passengers would be allowed to board in NYC if the stopped at CC after leaving from Port Canaveral if they got permission. You can do it on Royal Caribbean. Here's the verbiage I found:
> 
> 'If a passenger (as listed on a vessel passenger manifest) embarks in a U.S. port and the vessel calls in a nearby foreign port (such as Ensenada, Grand Cayman and Nassau) and then returns to the U.S., the person must disembark in the same U.S. port. A passenger who embarks and disembarks in two different U.S. ports (such as Los Angeles and San Diego) would result in the carrier (not the violator) being fined. ****The vessel must call in a distant foreign port before the U.S. embarkation and disembarkation ports can differ.**** The nearest distant foreign ports are in or off the coast of South America. If either the passenger's embarkation port or disembarkation port is in a foreign country, then the provisions of this cabotage law do not apply. Nor do they apply in Puerto Rico and the U.S. Virgin Islands.'
> 
> By just not stopping at CC, they rule out anyone being able to join the cruise in NYC, or take a 'partial' cruise.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



Thanks!


----------



## Silverfox97

DahliaRW said:


> Thanks!



I'm no expert in maritime law, nor am I claiming to be tho lol

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## DahliaRW

Silverfox97 said:


> I'm no expert in maritime law, nor am I claiming to be tho lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



I understand!  LOL!  I just couldn't figure out why they would have to let someone on.  But I do agree, doing immigration in NYC just to be able to go to CC would be insane!


----------



## DahliaRW

I just got pinged for the DCL.com survey, and look at the options it gives me on this screen...




Screenshot 2014-03-22 21.11.27 by DahliaRW, on Flickr

Wonder if it's always been that way or if they changed it for next week.  Anyone know?


----------



## luv2sleep

When would the WBTA be again?


----------



## SailorJen

Just saw this on today's FB that DCL will have the schedule for the rest of 2015 next week. Can't wait...


----------



## michellekcm

DahliaRW said:


> I just got pinged for the DCL.com survey, and look at the options it gives me on this screen...
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/noahheutchy/13344560153/
> Screenshot 2014-03-22 21.11.27 by DahliaRW, on Flickr
> 
> Wonder if it's always been that way or if they changed it for next week.  Anyone know?



They weren't the options I got 2 weeks ago. Pretty sure the Canada, Mexican Riviera and Hawaii ones weren't there.


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

DahliaRW said:


> I just got pinged for the DCL.com survey, and look at the options it gives me on this screen...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Screenshot 2014-03-22 21.11.27 by DahliaRW, on Flickr
> 
> Wonder if it's always been that way or if they changed it for next week.  Anyone know?





I had that about a month ago.


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

ThereYouSeeHer said:


> This makes perfect sense.  I agree it's less about OBB rule changes.  Otherwise, Disney would have released more itineraries months ago to allow cruisers since November 2013 to have a full 18 months of itineraries to choose from.  Either way, I'm glad it won't be long now, even if it's not for the entire year!



Yes, that's the line I am getting anyway, and if true the rest is coming out quite soon, ie a couple of months not a long wait.


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

SailorJen said:


> Just saw this on today's FB that DCL will have the schedule for the rest of 2015 next week. Can't wait...



Yes they have had that up dine about Friday lunchtime,


----------



## mmouse37

Silverfox97 said:


> OMG that's what Scott said. Disney is all about tie-ins.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



Aladdin on Broadway was awesome!!!!  Really liked it!!

MJ


----------



## MPS516

Any idea of announcement time ?  I have to travel on Monday and would hate to be the last to know the new itineraries


----------



## quinnc19

I am trying to decide between the first Norway and the 7 night Baltic the following week for myself and DD who will be 8. Any thoughts on the 7 night Baltic ports? Think cost will be similar? We loved Alaska in 2013 and will be doing a 7 night Med this year. Thank you!


----------



## ThePhantomsGirl

MPS516 said:


> Any idea of announcement time ?  I have to travel on Monday and would hate to be the last to know the new itineraries



I'm not sure whether anyone knows if it's Monday or Tuesday.


----------



## pillow

Curious to know whether there will be 9 night Alaska cruises offered????  Silverfox???

Jodie


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

pillow said:


> Curious to know whether there will be 9 night Alaska cruises offered????  Silverfox???
> 
> Jodie



Jodie, I was told yes there will be.


----------



## pillow

DISNEY FANTASY said:


> Jodie, I was told yes there will be.



Interesting - thanks!


----------



## sweetlovin'

DahliaRW said:


> I just got pinged for the DCL.com survey, and look at the options it gives me on this screen...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Screenshot 2014-03-22 21.11.27 by DahliaRW, on Flickr
> 
> Wonder if it's always been that way or if they changed it for next week.  Anyone know?



 Seeing this is just awesome


----------



## Ware Bears

Would love it if there were 9 night Alaskan cruises throughout the season rather than just the first sailing like this year.  I am so going to keep my fingers crossed!  Roll on this week.


----------



## pillow

Ware Bears said:


> Would love it if there were 9 night Alaskan cruises throughout the season rather than just the first sailing like this year.  I am so going to keep my fingers crossed!  Roll on this week.



I know - I would love that as well.  Price might be an issue though.  I think we will have to take whichever cruise works for our dates.  I can't wait till Tuesday!!

Jodie


----------



## eeyorefanuk

Is there a way you can do the survey without getting an email?


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

eeyorefanuk said:


> Is there a way you can do the survey without getting an email?



Sometimes if you log into the DCL website one will come up after a few minutes.


----------



## wallawallakids

Ware Bears said:


> Would love it if there were 9 night Alaskan cruises throughout the season rather than just the first sailing like this year.  I am so going to keep my fingers crossed!  Roll on this week.



I would love a 9 night as well.


----------



## eeyorefanuk

I want to do a survey


----------



## abja09

When DCL makes this announcement Monday or Tuesday, do they list the new itineraries and dates with the announcement?


----------



## ThereYouSeeHer

MPS516 said:


> Any idea of announcement time ?  I have to travel on Monday and would hate to be the last to know the new itineraries


I think it will be on Tuesday before noon, but we'll see!


----------



## minniefaye

Okay, I'm sure it's on here but I can't find it--- speculation that the Disney Cruise Line will go to Norway in 2015?????  Please tell me yes!!!!


----------



## ThereYouSeeHer

abja09 said:


> When DCL makes this announcement Monday or Tuesday, do they list the new itineraries and dates with the announcement?


Yes, here is an example of the release from this past fall:

http://dclnews.com/2013/11/12/disney-cruise-line-unveils-itineraries-and-ports-for-2015/.


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

minniefaye said:


> Okay, I'm sure it's on here but I can't find it--- speculation that the Disney Cruise Line will go to Norway in 2015?????  Please tell me yes!!!!



Yes here

With an announcement Monday, ( latest Tuesday) here is a recap.

We expect only Summer to be released and not the fall at this time.

2015 A PREDICTED SCHEDULE 

Fantasy

Eastern and Western Carribean's- Summer.
Eastern's only Fall > Winter including Tortola, so mix of four ports, (Tortola, St Marrten, San Juan, and St Thomas)

Dream

Three and four night Bahamas. (Fall No Saturday / Sunday departures).
Some five night double dip Castaway Cay cruises.

Wonder

Alaska -Summer 

The following may not be released next week.

Hawaii - September.
Fall/Winter -Based San Juan with Sunday 7 night Southern Caribbean cruises.


Magic

Two week Eastbound Transatlantic to Copenhagen.
May 30 Copenhagen - 7 night Baltic
Jun 6 Copenhagen - 7 night Fjord (Geiranger)
Jun 13 Copenhagen - 7 night Baltic
Jun 20 Copenhagen - 9 night Fjord (Geiranger)
Jun 29 Copenhagen > Dover- 11 night Iceland (Akureyri, Reykjavik overnight)
Jul 10 Dover - 12 night Baltic Via Copenhagen
Jul 22 Dover - 12 night Baltic Via Copenhagen inc overnight stay. 
Aug 3 Dover - Dover to Barcelona via Lisbon Portugal. 
August 10 -5-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Barcelona, Spain
 Villefranche, France  La Spezia, Italy  Civitavecchia, Italy.


August 15, August 22, August 29, 
7-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Barcelona, Spain
Naples, Italy  Civitavecchia, Italy  La Spezia, Italy  Villefranche, France 

The following may not be released next week.

September 5th Surprise cruise, Eastern Med maybe Istanbul or Canaries cruise.



Westbound Transatlantic to Miami via Madiera. 

Then
Western Caribbean 4/5 night cruises.
Maybe some up to Tortola as well.


Various sources.


----------



## MousseauMob

Ware Bears said:


> Would love it if there were 9 night Alaskan cruises throughout the season rather than just the first sailing like this year.  I am so going to keep my fingers crossed!  Roll on this week.


If they offer this again, I think it will have to be later or throughout the season as the one this year doesn't seem to have sold well.


----------



## minniefaye

Magic

Two week Eastbound Transatlantic to Copenhagen.
May 30 Copenhagen - 7 night Baltic
Jun 6 Copenhagen - 7 night Fjord (Geiranger)
Jun 13 Copenhagen - 7 night Baltic
Jun 20 Copenhagen - 9 night Fjord (Geiranger)
Jun 29 Copenhagen > Dover- 11 night Iceland (Akureyri, Reykjavik overnight)
Jul 10 Dover - 12 night Baltic Via Copenhagen
Jul 22 Dover - 12 night Baltic Via Copenhagen inc overnight stay. 
Aug 3 Dover - Dover to Barcelona via Lisbon Portugal. 
August 10 -5-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Barcelona, Spain
 Villefranche, France  La Spezia, Italy  Civitavecchia, Italy.



Thanks for the info!!!!  Disappointed in the Norway dates though-- kids in VA are still in school!!!!  ugh!!!!


----------



## disneyfaninaz

MousseauMob said:


> If they offer this again, I think it will have to be later or throughout the season as the one this year doesn't seem to have sold well.



I think the only reason it didn't sell well, is because it is so early in the Alaska season and a lot of schools are still in session across the country.  We are lucky here in AZ to get back school in early August and out before the end of May.  Plus, we don't have any of the pesky snow days added onto the end of the year.


----------



## DahliaRW

disneyfaninaz said:


> I think the only reason it didn't sell well, is because it is so early in the Alaska season and a lot of schools are still in session across the country.  We are lucky here in AZ to get back school in early August and out before the end of May.  Plus, we don't have any of the pesky snow days added onto the end of the year.



Also, it is colder in Alaska in May/early June than later in the summer.   I personally would choose the latter half of July or August or even early September over May/early June for Alaska.


----------



## babydiver

We just had to phone DCL about something and at the end we asked about the announcement next week and what day.  Lorraine wasn't able to tell us so my husband said if I say a day of the week - if you don't answer we will know it will be on that day...

Monday? - is there anything else I can help you with?

Tuesday? - .....long silence

My husband says 'thank you for that' she says 'you are very welcome!'

So Tuesday it is for the announcement.


----------



## MousseauMob

disneyfaninaz said:


> I think the only reason it didn't sell well, is because it is so early in the Alaska season and a lot of schools are still in session across the country.  We are lucky here in AZ to get back school in early August and out before the end of May.  Plus, we don't have any of the pesky snow days added onto the end of the year.


Agreed! That's why I said I thought it would be later in season.



DahliaRW said:


> Also, it is colder in Alaska in May/early June than later in the summer.   I personally would choose the latter half of July or August or even early September over May/early June for Alaska.


True, although May/June is still pretty nice and prices are usually better. But I agree it would probably sell better later.


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

babydiver said:


> We just had to phone DCL about something and at the end we asked about the announcement next week and what day.  Lorraine wasn't able to tell us so my husband said if I say a day of the week - if you don't answer we will know it will be on that day...
> 
> Monday? - is there anything else I can help you with?
> 
> Tuesday? - .....long silence
> 
> My husband says 'thank you for that' she says 'you are very welcome!'
> 
> So Tuesday it is for the announcement.



Could be either, I think it's Monday.


----------



## tufbuf

Is the new announcement released at midnight or 8am EST?


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

tufbuf said:


> Is the new announcement released at midnight or 8am EST?



It will not be midnight, sometime in the morning, no exact time.


----------



## LeslieG

Do we know with some certainty that it will be the Wonder doing the Southern Caribbean cruises as opposed to another ship?


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

LeslieG said:


> Do we know with some certainty that it will be the Wonder doing the Southern Caribbean cruises as opposed to another ship?



Indications on port bookings seen indicate it's the Wonder but that's not 100% confirmed, TBH either Magic or Wonder can do them but Magics port bookings indicate it's running 4 and 5 night runs from Miami.


----------



## deanimal

Thanks to everyone who is compiling all the data, but there's a bit of a gap for the Wonder in May. Any guesses about dates or itineraries for the west bound Panama Canal or Pacific coast repo cruises in May?


----------



## abja09

ThereYouSeeHer said:


> Yes, here is an example of the release from this past fall:  http://dclnews.com/2013/11/12/disney-cruise-line-unveils-itineraries-and-ports-for-2015/.



Great!!  Thank you!!


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

deanimal said:


> Thanks to everyone who is compiling all the data, but there's a bit of a gap for the Wonder in May. Any guesses about dates or itineraries for the west bound Panama Canal or Pacific coast repo cruises in May?



Everything everyone knows or speculates is on that summary from collective sources.

I think the wonder will run direct up to Alaska but there is a chance of a couple of west coast cruises.

So a Panama crossing to LA and a LA to Vancouver cruise.


----------



## luv2sleep

Anyone know when the WBTA might be predicted for?


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

luv2sleep said:


> Anyone know when the WBTA might be predicted for?



There is a port booking in Madeira mid September on the 22nd so the Magic seems to have something after the seven night cruises before the WBTA mid month.


http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=51000851&postcount=1918


----------



## tinkerone

so am i understanding that EVERYTHING at this point is just conjuncture?  is there ANYTHING thats is for sure?  only summer coming out FOR SURE?  announcement date??  anything FOR SURE??  i have only read  the last couple pages so forgive my questions if they have been answered.
at this point i'm very confused.  guess its only going to be a day or to to find out if its not for sure so thats nice.


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

tinkerone said:


> so am i understanding that EVERYTHING at this point is just conjuncture?  is there ANYTHING thats is for sure?  only summer coming out FOR SURE?  announcement date??  anything FOR SURE??  i have only read  the last couple pages so forgive my questions if they have been answered.
> at this point i'm very confused.  guess its only going to be a day or to to find out if its not for sure so thats nice.



Nothing is for sure until an official announcement but what we have is an educated guess based on port bookings from the collective collaboration of many people.

You can never be certain until the official announcement..


----------



## luv2sleep

Anyone know when the WBTA might be predicted for?


----------



## 2PrincesseInTow

Really hoping 7 nt Baltic does an overnight in St. Petersburg.  I'd love to do a B2B with Fjords. I just got a brochure in the mail from Regent and they're doing over nights on 7 day cruises.....  Thoughts?


----------



## JimmyJackJunior

DISNEY FANTASY said:


> Yes here
> 
> With an announcement Monday, ( latest Tuesday) here is a recap.
> 
> We expect only Summer to be released and not the fall at this time.
> 
> 2015 A PREDICTED SCHEDULE
> 
> 
> The following may not be released next week.
> 
> September 5th Surprise cruise, Eastern Med maybe Istanbul or Canaries cruise.
> 
> 
> Various sources.



Istanbul is a dream destination but my daughter is not going to miss her first week of middle school.


----------



## tinkerone

DISNEY FANTASY said:


> Nothing is for sure until an official announcement but what we have is an educated guess based on port bookings from the collective collaboration of many people.



thank you, that actually clears up a bit for me.  fingers crossed for tomorrow.


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

luv2sleep said:


> Anyone know when the WBTA might be predicted for?



My answer is above.



2PrincesseInTow said:


> Really hoping 7 nt Baltic does an overnight in St. Petersburg.  I'd love to do a B2B with Fjords. I just got a brochure in the mail from Regent and they're doing over nights on 7 day cruises.....  Thoughts?



At a guess I would say a seven night Baltic will not overnight in St Petersburg, it will have a long single day there

Other cruise lines do this,





image by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr



JimmyJackJunior said:


> Istanbul is a dream destination but my daughter is not going to miss her first week of middle school.



Istanbul would be nice



tinkerone said:


> thank you, that actually clears up a bit for me.  fingers crossed for tomorrow.



Yes.


----------



## Silverfox97

pillow said:


> Curious to know whether there will be 9 night Alaska cruises offered????  Silverfox???  Jodie



So "long" ago, I was told more 9-night cruises. However, the sailing dates only reflect 7-night Alaskan sailings. We inferred that perhaps Sitka would be replacing Ketchikan as a port maybe?

I'm not 100% about that info and will find out for sure with everyone else Tuesday. I'd love a 9-night Alaskan as well, depending in cost of course.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## lloydy

luv2sleep said:


> Anyone know when the WBTA might be predicted for?



I don't know this abbreviation, but I have also never done this early booking thing. I want to use Disney points. We have only sailed once before, so if it is available next week then I don't know the best procedure. If I use the DCL direct phone number via castaway club will they have the points charts for Disney and can I book that way. OR do I have to call via DVC member services? Any advice appreciated.
Separately - thank you to Disney Fantasy for pointing me this way. Some strange update was happening on DIS this morning and I ended up on a different thread. Not sure how


----------



## Silverfox97

DISNEY FANTASY said:


> there is a chance of a couple of west coast cruises.



And they will be short west coast cruises if they come to fruition 

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## Silverfox97

MPS516 said:


> Any idea of announcement time ?  I have to travel on Monday and would hate to be the last to know the new itineraries



My info points to Tues at 9am. 

It's like Vegas - what's the line??!?!? Lol! We should start bets. Over or under?!?! Have fun with it!

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## 3PiratesAndAPrincess

DISNEY FANTASY said:


> Yes here  With an announcement Monday, ( latest Tuesday) here is a recap.  We expect only Summer to be released and not the fall at this time.  2015 A PREDICTED SCHEDULE  Fantasy  Eastern and Western Carribean's- Summer. Eastern's only Fall > Winter including Tortola, so mix of four ports, (Tortola, St Marrten, San Juan, and St Thomas)  Dream  Three and four night Bahamas. (Fall No Saturday / Sunday departures). Some five night double dip Castaway Cay cruises.  Wonder  Alaska -Summer  The following may not be released next week.  Hawaii - September. Fall/Winter -Based San Juan with Sunday 7 night Southern Caribbean cruises.  Magic  Two week Eastbound Transatlantic to Copenhagen. May 30 Copenhagen - 7 night Baltic Jun 6 Copenhagen - 7 night Fjord (Geiranger) Jun 13 Copenhagen - 7 night Baltic Jun 20 Copenhagen - 9 night Fjord (Geiranger) Jun 29 Copenhagen > Dover- 11 night Iceland (Akureyri, Reykjavik overnight) Jul 10 Dover - 12 night Baltic Via Copenhagen Jul 22 Dover - 12 night Baltic Via Copenhagen inc overnight stay. Aug 3 Dover - Dover to Barcelona via Lisbon Portugal. August 10 -5-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Barcelona, Spain &#149; Villefranche, France &#149; La Spezia, Italy &#149; Civitavecchia, Italy.  August 15, August 22, August 29, 7-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Barcelona, Spain Naples, Italy &#149; Civitavecchia, Italy &#149; La Spezia, Italy &#149; Villefranche, France  The following may not be released next week.  September 5th Surprise cruise, Eastern Med maybe Istanbul or Canaries cruise.  Westbound Transatlantic to Miami via Madiera.  Then Western Caribbean 4/5 night cruises. Maybe some up to Tortola as well.  Various sources.


That sucks if they won't be announcing this "surprise" cruise with the other Med cruises as maybe I would like to do that one instead of the med cruise


----------



## MousseauMob

Silverfox97 said:


> And they will be short west coast cruises if they come to fruition
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


Only re-positioning, or will they have short ones that could be combined with a DL stay?


----------



## luv2sleep

Silverfox97 said:


> And they will be short west coast cruises if they come to fruition   Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



That's actually perfect if they are during the school year. I just hope they are longer than 2 nights.


----------



## DahliaRW

luv2sleep said:


> That's actually perfect if they are during the school year. I just hope they are longer than 2 nights.



In the past they have done repos from somewhere in CA to Vancouver, and then later from Vancouver down to CA (last time was SD).  They have done a 2 night cruise to nowhere as well.  I would be surprised if there were not the 2 repo cruises - one was 4 nights, the other 5.


----------



## PnkRockPrincess

For the love of all things good in this world, I am hoping for a EBTA originating in NYC.  We would even cancel our 2015 princess baltics itinerary for that!


----------



## luv2sleep

DahliaRW said:


> In the past they have done repos from somewhere in CA to Vancouver, and then later from Vancouver down to CA (last time was SD).  They have done a 2 night cruise to nowhere as well.  I would be surprised if there were not the 2 repo cruises - one was 4 nights, the other 5.



I was hoping for more RT west coast cruises. Will see! Ion hoping!


----------



## sorceressk

Where are all the leaks!? I thought we would have leaked information all last week!!! The wait is making me crazyyyy!


----------



## Goaliemom30

babydiver said:


> We just had to phone DCL about something and at the end we asked about the announcement next week and what day.  Lorraine wasn't able to tell us so my husband said if I say a day of the week - if you don't answer we will know it will be on that day...
> 
> Monday? - is there anything else I can help you with?
> 
> Tuesday? - .....long silence
> 
> My husband says 'thank you for that' she says 'you are very welcome!'
> 
> So Tuesday it is for the announcement.



Should our next step be meeting in a Disney Parking Garage?


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

sorceressk said:


> Where are all the leaks!? I thought we would have leaked information all last week!!! The wait is making me crazyyyy!



With an announcement Monday, ( latest Tuesday) here is a recap.

We expect only Summer to be released and not the fall at this time.

2015 A PREDICTED SCHEDULE 

Fantasy

Eastern and Western Carribean's- Summer.
Eastern's only Fall > Winter including Tortola, so mix of four ports, (Tortola, St Marrten, San Juan, and St Thomas)

Dream

Three and four night Bahamas. (Fall No Saturday / Sunday departures).
Some five night double dip Castaway Cay cruises.

Wonder

Alaska -Summer 

The following may not be released next week.

Hawaii - September.
Fall/Winter -Based San Juan with Sunday 7 night Southern Caribbean cruises.


Magic

Two week Eastbound Transatlantic to Copenhagen.
May 30 Copenhagen - 7 night Baltic
Jun 6 Copenhagen - 7 night Fjord (Geiranger)
Jun 13 Copenhagen - 7 night Baltic
Jun 20 Copenhagen - 9 night Fjord (Geiranger)
Jun 29 Copenhagen > Dover- 11 night Iceland (Akureyri, Reykjavik overnight)
Jul 10 Dover - 12 night Baltic Via Copenhagen
Jul 22 Dover - 12 night Baltic Via Copenhagen inc overnight stay. 
Aug 3 Dover - Dover to Barcelona via Lisbon Portugal. 
August 10 -5-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Barcelona, Spain
 Villefranche, France  La Spezia, Italy  Civitavecchia, Italy.


August 15, August 22, August 29, 
7-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Barcelona, Spain
Naples, Italy  Civitavecchia, Italy  La Spezia, Italy  Villefranche, France 

The following may not be released next week.

September 5th Surprise cruise, Eastern Med maybe Istanbul or Canaries cruise.



Westbound Transatlantic to Miami via Madiera. 

Then
Western Caribbean 4/5 night cruises.
Maybe some up to Tortola as well.


----------



## Cousin Orville

sorceressk said:


> Where are all the leaks!? I thought we would have leaked information all last week!!! The wait is making me crazyyyy!



Maybe in light of all the port schedule leaks, DCL is taking a "need to know basis only" approach with the TA's.   This year more than any other in recent past has had significant leaks at least in regards to European cruises.


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Goaliemom30 said:


> Should our next step be meeting in a Disney Parking Garage?



Theres a $18 fee for that.


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Cousin Orville said:


> Maybe in light of all the port schedule leaks, DCL is taking a "need to know basis only" approach with the TA's.   This year more than any other in recent past has had significant leaks at least in regards to European cruises.



Over the years they have learnt from mistakes and the normal sources have all dried up, they have managed this one very well with only those who need to know, being informed.

Leaks did get out however but as we see as port schedules are seen there taken down again very quickly.

The DCL webboys have been famous in the past for putting things on site before release, this year I haven't seen that so far and check each day.

One thing I was told in July, yes July last year was DCL will go to far more places and ports than ever before, and they have won better slots of other cruise lines, well we are close to seeing if that is true.


----------



## GarakDS9

Goaliemom30 said:


> Should our next step be meeting in a Disney Parking Garage?



I'm what you would call a lurker. I have read every post in this thread but this will be my first contribution here. I too am anxiously awaiting the announcement and hope to book something new. I'm like a little kid constantly updating my DW on developments. Funny thing as I approach her with that look in my eye, she says: 

"What's the DIA up to this time?"

That's her nickname for you all, The Disney Intelligence Agency!

Should I have copyrighted this?


----------



## DznyCrzy11

DISNEY FANTASY said:
			
		

> With an announcement Monday, ( latest Tuesday) here is a recap.
> 
> We expect only Summer to be released and not the fall at this time.
> 
> 2015 A PREDICTED SCHEDULE
> 
> Fantasy
> 
> Eastern and Western Carribean's- Summer.
> Eastern's only Fall > Winter including Tortola, so mix of four ports, (Tortola, St Marrten, San Juan, and St Thomas)
> 
> Dream
> 
> Three and four night Bahamas. (Fall No Saturday / Sunday departures).
> Some five night double dip Castaway Cay cruises.
> 
> Wonder
> 
> Alaska -Summer
> 
> The following may not be released next week.
> 
> Hawaii - September.
> Fall/Winter -Based San Juan with Sunday 7 night Southern Caribbean cruises.
> 
> Magic
> 
> Two week Eastbound Transatlantic to Copenhagen.
> May 30 Copenhagen - 7 night Baltic
> Jun 6 Copenhagen - 7 night Fjord (Geiranger)
> Jun 13 Copenhagen - 7 night Baltic
> Jun 20 Copenhagen - 9 night Fjord (Geiranger)
> Jun 29 Copenhagen > Dover- 11 night Iceland (Akureyri, Reykjavik overnight)
> Jul 10 Dover - 12 night Baltic Via Copenhagen
> Jul 22 Dover - 12 night Baltic Via Copenhagen inc overnight stay.
> Aug 3 Dover - Dover to Barcelona via Lisbon Portugal.
> August 10 -5-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Barcelona, Spain
> &#149; Villefranche, France &#149; La Spezia, Italy &#149; Civitavecchia, Italy.
> 
> August 15, August 22, August 29,
> 7-Night Mediterranean Cruise from Barcelona, Spain
> Naples, Italy &#149; Civitavecchia, Italy &#149; La Spezia, Italy &#149; Villefranche, France
> 
> The following may not be released next week.
> 
> September 5th Surprise cruise, Eastern Med maybe Istanbul or Canaries cruise.
> 
> Westbound Transatlantic to Miami via Madiera.
> 
> Then
> Western Caribbean 4/5 night cruises.
> Maybe some up to Tortola as well.



I feel like a kid waiting for Christmas Day, lol. 



			
				GarakDS9 said:
			
		

> I'm what you would call a lurker. I have read every post in this thread but this will be my first contribution here. I too am anxiously awaiting the announcement and hope to book something new. I'm like a little kid constantly updating my DW on developments. Funny thing as I approach her with that look in my eye, she says:
> 
> "What's the DIA up to this time?"
> 
> That's her nickname for you all, The Disney Intelligence Agency!
> 
> Should I have copyrighted this?



Lol, I love it!!!!

Sent from my LG G2.


----------



## woody73

DISNEY FANTASY said:


> . . . One thing I was told in July, yes July last year was DCL will go to far more places and ports than ever before, and *they have won better slots* of other cruise lines, well we are close to seeing if that is true.


I'm glad to hear that.  Often DCL doesn't get the best slots when visiting new ports.

Woody


----------



## jaimeadk

DahliaRW said:
			
		

> In the past they have done repos from somewhere in CA to Vancouver, and then later from Vancouver down to CA (last time was SD).  They have done a 2 night cruise to nowhere as well.  I would be surprised if there were not the 2 repo cruises - one was 4 nights, the other 5.



Vaguely I remember they won't let you do a California cruise to Vancouver (if there is one) and then link it with an Alaskan cruise. Does anyone else remember this?


----------



## FutureMrsF

It really does feel like Christmas eve waiting for the announcement. Such a mixture of pure excitement and nerves about prices


----------



## MousseauMob

jaimeadk said:


> Vaguely I remember they won't let you do a California cruise to Vancouver (if there is one) and then link it with an Alaskan cruise. Does anyone else remember this?


I believe the issue was when DCL cruised out of Seattle. Vancouver is fine, there are a number of people doing BTB this year from San Diego and then the Alaska 9 day cruise.


----------



## Silverfox97

MousseauMob said:


> Only re-positioning, or will they have short ones that could be combined with a DL stay?



My info has a 2-night and a 3-night in between the WBPC and repo from Vancouver to Alaska. Of course, it could've changed so we'll find out next week  

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## MousseauMob

Silverfox97 said:


> My info has a 2-night and a 3-night in between the WBPC and repo from Vancouver to Alaska. Of course, it could've changed so we'll find out next week
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


Thanks!


----------



## Cousin Orville

woody73 said:


> I'm glad to hear that.  Often DCL doesn't get the best slots when visiting new ports.
> 
> Woody



Last year in Mykonos and La Spezia, the Magic docked while other lines had to tender.


----------



## JimmyJackJunior

What do people know about Norwegian Cruise Lines, specifically the Norwegian Spirit. We are thinking of doing the Dover to Barcelona cruise then doing the Norwegian cruise for 12 days in the Mediterranean. We badly want to do Istanbul and Naples which we will not be able to do on the first Disney Cruise line.


----------



## woody73

JimmyJackJunior said:


> What do people know about Norwegian Cruise Lines, specifically the Norwegian Spirit. We are thinking of doing the Dover to Barcelona cruise then doing the Norwegian cruise for 12 days in the Mediterranean. We badly want to do Istanbul and Naples which we will not be able to do on the first Disney Cruise line.


Last year, we sailed the Med on the Norwegian Spirit.  It was a 12-night cruise from Barcelona to Venice, with a very port intensive itinerary (only 2 sea days).  

I would do it again.

Woody


----------



## CruznLexi

Will the WBTA leave Barcelona or Madeira?


----------



## NancyIL

CruznLexi said:


> Will the WBTA leave Barcelona or Madeira?



Probably Barcelona. Madeira is an island in the Atlantic.


----------



## JimmyJackJunior

woody73 said:


> Last year, we sailed the Med on the Norwegian Spirit.  It was a 12-night cruise from Barcelona to Venice, with a very port intensive itinerary (only 2 sea days).
> 
> I would do it again.
> 
> Woody



We are looking at the same thing in reverse. We would have to make our way from Barcelona to Venice in 3 days. Magic docks on the 10th, Norwegian leaves on the 13th from Venice. We probably would not get off the boat again in Mykonos but all the other ports are very interesting.

Cruise is about $1,200 per person. Hard to say no to. 

While I have got you. I see full dining is about $200 extra. What else do you have to pay extra for that you do not on Disney.


----------



## woody73

Cousin Orville said:


> Last year in Mykonos and La Spezia, the Magic docked while other lines had to tender.


I'm glad you liked docking at La Spezia and Mykonos.

Personally, for access to the Tuscany region (Florence, Pisa, Lucca) I prefer the Port of Livorno over La Spezia.  That where the major cruise lines in the Med dock.

We visited Mykonos on a cruise (non-DCL), and tendered.  That day, there was another ship (Princess), which arrived earlier than us and docked across the bay at the cruise dock.  My DW and I were on one of the first tenders, which dropped us off at the pier extending out from the heart of Old Town.  We were able to explore the Old Town and photograph the windmills for an hour before the Princess busses started arriving.

YMMV

Woody


----------



## woody73

CruznLexi said:


> Will the WBTA leave Barcelona or Madeira?





NancyIL said:


> Probably Barcelona. Madeira is an island in the Atlantic.


I agree.  Barcelona is a major cruise port.  Madeira is very small by comparison.

Woody


----------



## DahliaRW

I spent the morning mapping out my family's proposed Europe trip, ending June 6th in Copenhagen so we (well dd, I, and my MIL) can go on the Norway cruise...now just waiting to see if it pans out...


----------



## woody73

JimmyJackJunior said:


> We are looking at the same thing in reverse. . .
> 
> Cruise is about *$1,200 per person*. Hard to say no to.
> 
> While I have got you. *I see full dining is about $200 extra. What else do you have to pay extra for that you do not on Disney.*


$1,200 per person for a 12-night Med cruise!?!  WOW!  That's only $100 per person per night.  You couldn't travel on land for that little.

For dinner, the Norwegian Spirit has four complimentary dining venues (Windows main dining room, Raffles main dining room, Raffles Court buffet, and Blue Lagoon Cafe).  It also has six up charge restaurants (a sushi bar, Italian, Asian Fusion, French, a steakhouse, and Japanese [Teppanyaki]).  Last year, the up charge ranged from $15 to $25 pp.

As on DCL, one could could sail an entire cruise on NCL without paying extra for food.  We did.

As far as I know, the only thing you would have to pay extra for on NCL that you do not on Disney is soda.  But either way, I'm not a soda drinker.

Woody


----------



## nabi

How do you find 2 day cruises, with the searches being 3 days plus?

I'm hoping for a 2 day to nowhere out of the west coast.


----------



## mmouse37

GarakDS9 said:


> I'm what you would call a lurker. I have read every post in this thread but this will be my first contribution here. I too am anxiously awaiting the announcement and hope to book something new. I'm like a little kid constantly updating my DW on developments. Funny thing as I approach her with that look in my eye, she says:
> 
> "What's the DIA up to this time?"
> 
> That's her nickname for you all, The Disney Intelligence Agency!
> 
> Should I have copyrighted this?



DIA  love it!!!  And welcome to posting and out of lurkdom!!!

MJ


----------



## Cousin Orville

woody73 said:


> I'm glad you liked docking at La Spezia and Mykonos.
> 
> Personally, I prefer the Port of Livorno over La Spezia.  That where the major cruise lines in the Med dock.
> 
> We visited Mykonos on a cruise (non-DCL), and tendered.  That day, there was another ship (Princess), which arrived earlier than us and docked across the bay at the cruise dock.  My DW and I were on one of the first tenders, which dropped us off at the pier extending out from the heart of Old Town.  We were able to explore the Old Town and photograph the windmills for an hour before the Princess busses started arriving.
> 
> YMMV
> 
> Woody



Fair point.  Other than for Cinque Terre, Liverno would be much more convenient to most places passengers want to go in Tuscany.


----------



## Saamh

nabi said:


> How do you find 2 day cruises, with the searches being 3 days plus?  I'm hoping for a 2 day to nowhere out of the west coast.



Just search California Coast cruises.  The May 2014 2 night is currently about $3k for 2 adults and 2 kids. Pretty steep for just 1 full day on board. Bummer.


----------



## CruznLexi

What day do we think the WBTA will be?


----------



## Emzed

I'm getting super excited about the upcoming announcements 

We just returned home from our B2B Magic Cruise(s) which was our 4th and 5th cruise. Apparently we are now "gold" which enables us to book ahead of what we would have normally been allowed. If we cannot book via the DCL website by which manner is it best to attempt booking? Also... Is there supposed to a be a newsletter or something for Castaway Club people? 

I'm trying to decide between the Baltic or Norwegian cruises. I've always wanted to visit Norway but the Baltic ports sound like they may have more for families (we, by that time, will have DD11, DD 9 and DS either 6 or 7 depending on the month we go  ). Any suggestions/comments?

I will probably be checking this thread CONSTANTLY over the next 48 hours!!


----------



## pillow

Goaliemom30 said:


> Should our next step be meeting in a Disney Parking Garage?



Yes - with our Mickey Mouse ties, cameras, and bermuda shorts . . .  Woodward and Bernstein here we come!!

Your post cracked me up btw!  (the 2 glasses of wine I had with dinner helped!)

Jodie


----------



## woody73

Cousin Orville said:


> . . . Other than for Cinque Terre, Liverno would be much more convenient to most places passengers want to go in Tuscany.


We stayed a few nights in Cinque Terre and loved it.  The five villages are among the most picturesque places we've ever experienced.

But you're right, La Spezia would be more convenient for visiting Cinque Terre.  If I were to spend the day at Cinque Terre, I would prefer to leave from La Spezia.  It would be that much closer to the picturesque towns and the mouth watering fresh baked foccacia bread.  Yum!

Woody


----------



## sweetlovin'

woody73 said:


> We stayed a few nights in Cinque Terre and loved it.  The five villages are among the most picturesque places we've ever experienced.
> 
> But you're right, La Spezia would be more convenient for visiting Cinque Terre.  If I were to spend the day at Cinque Terre, I would prefer to leave from La Spezia.  It would be that much closer to the picturesque towns and the mouth watering fresh baked foccacia bread.  Yum!
> 
> Woody



 I have been there as well, but I loved Tuscany over the Italian Rivera.  (Which is completely off topic) LOL!


----------



## woody73

sweetlovin' said:


> I have been there as well, but I loved Tuscany over the Italian Rivera.


Did you get to stay overnight?  We just loved the relaxing evenings in Cinque Terre after the day trippers left.  

As for Tuscany, we enjoyed staying a several days in the walled town of Lucca.  

Florence, not so much (too much concrete and no open green spaces).  But loved the museums and artwork.

We're invited to stay at a Tuscan farmhouse with friends who run a cooking school.  We just have to get back there!

Woody


----------



## Cousin Orville

woody73 said:


> Did you get to stay overnight?  We just loved the relaxing evenings in Cinque Terre after the day trippers left.
> 
> As for Tuscany, we enjoyed staying a several days in the walled town of Lucca.
> 
> Florence, not so much (too much concrete and no open green spaces).  But loved the museums and artwork.
> 
> We're invited to stay at a Tuscan farmhouse with friends who run a cooking school.  We just have to get back there!
> 
> Woody



I've stayed a bit north in Santa Margherita and Portofino.  Agreed, the area is wonderful in the evenings.


----------



## abja09

GarakDS9 said:


> I'm what you would call a lurker. I have read every post in this thread but this will be my first contribution here. I too am anxiously awaiting the announcement and hope to book something new. I'm like a little kid constantly updating my DW on developments. Funny thing as I approach her with that look in my eye, she says:  "What's the DIA up to this time?"  That's her nickname for you all, The Disney Intelligence Agency!  Should I have copyrighted this?



I love it!!  It is amazing the information they can find out.


----------



## dsnydaddy

Saamh said:


> Just search California Coast cruises.  The May 2014 2 night is currently about $3k for 2 adults and 2 kids. Pretty steep for just 1 full day on board. Bummer.



Crazy!  We were on the first ever Cruise to Nowhere.  I scored a Sideways 11B (same cabin I'll be in for the upcoming EBPC) for only $800 for a family of four.  And that was with NO DISCOUNTS!


----------



## closetmickey

dsnydaddy said:


> Crazy!  We were on the first ever Cruise to Nowhere.  I scored a Sideways 11B (same cabin I'll be in for the upcoming EBPC) for only $800 for a family of four.  And that was with NO DISCOUNTS!



And I was in a secret porthole room for around $900 for 1A 3K.  I remember your many posts beforehand!!  Weren't we the most active cruise meets thread around??  All that speculating......


----------



## disneypeyau

Can anybody explain to me what this DCL and NY commercial was last night? Does this hint at a possible reply to NY in 2015?


----------



## Case1096

Saamh said:


> Just search California Coast cruises.  The May 2014 2 night is currently about $3k for 2 adults and 2 kids. Pretty steep for just 1 full day on board. Bummer.



Check out the release day prices, they were nowhere near that.  We are waiting on the West Coast sailings hopefully for May 2015 to also combine Disneyland.


----------



## luv2sleep

disneypeyau said:


> Can anybody explain to me what this DCL and NY commercial was last night? Does this hint at a possible reply to NY in 2015?



Someone said those might be old commercials?


----------



## DahliaRW

dsnydaddy said:


> Crazy!  We were on the first ever Cruise to Nowhere.  I scored a Sideways 11B (same cabin I'll be in for the upcoming EBPC) for only $800 for a family of four.  And that was with NO DISCOUNTS!



I'm guessing the cruise is fairly full and it's decently close to the sail date, so higher prices.  I'd never pay  the going rate now for a 2 night cruise, though!


----------



## dsnydaddy

closetmickey said:


> And I was in a secret porthole room for around $900 for 1A 3K.  I remember your many posts beforehand!!  Weren't we the most active cruise meets thread around??  All that speculating......



It was crazy active.  The excitement ran high on that one.


----------



## dsnydaddy

Case1096 said:


> Check out the release day prices, they were nowhere near that.  We are waiting on the West Coast sailings hopefully for May 2015 to also combine Disneyland.



I tell ya, if I see another deal like that... It'll be mine for sure.


----------



## dsnydaddy

DahliaRW said:


> I'm guessing the cruise is fairly full and it's decently close to the sail date, so higher prices.  I'd never pay  the going rate now for a 2 night cruise, though!



I agree.  Maybe they'll have a last minute deal on it.


----------



## babydiver

[B]C'mon DCL what are you waiting for[/B]......


----------



## bas71873

So as a first time booker, when whatever is released today, when will I be able to book?  Will I at least be able to see pricing today?


----------



## JoyB-UK

bas71873 said:


> So as a first time booker, when whatever is released today, when will I be able to book?  Will I at least be able to see pricing today?



All we might see today is dates and itineraries, no prices will be on the website yet but we might be told starting prices.   When platinum members book over the phone they will then pass the prices on.  Thursday is likely to be the first day that the website, with full pricing, is open.


----------



## bas71873

JoyB-UK said:


> All we might see today is dates and itineraries, no prices will be on the website yet but we might be told starting prices.   When platinum members book over the phone they will then pass the prices on.  Thursday is likely to be the first day that the website, with full pricing, is open.



Thank you!


----------



## IBelieveInTheMagic

DISer Lorimay has posted another thread and to advise on the DCL website with the video that plays, it indeed shows NYC/Canada *and* Hawaii in the video 

Heather


----------



## wallawallakids

IBelieveInTheMagic said:


> DISer Lorimay has posted another thread and to advise on the DCL website with the video that plays, it indeed shows NYC/Canada *and* Hawaii in the video
> 
> Heather



How did she find it?  Is there a trick because I do not see it.  Would love it if this all comes out to be a true sailing offering.


----------



## IBelieveInTheMagic

http://disneycruise.disney.go.com/cruises-destinations/

Try there


----------



## wallawallakids

Thank you!!  Wow!  That is awesome!  So cool.  Hope it is true. 

 Come on DCL announce already!


----------



## JenKatt

IBelieveInTheMagic said:


> http://disneycruise.disney.go.com/cruises-destinations/
> 
> Try there



The video I saw had NYC and Hawaii in it


----------



## jsthomas618

I'm anxious/concerned also to hear when the OBB blackout dates will be for summer 2015... any guesses?  That'll be another peice of the puzzle for me.


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

What time do DCL announce today to the chosen few anyone know? Nearly there folks! Glad I sat it out and didn't go to the dark side of NCL lol...


----------



## wallawallakids

Not to be negative, but I now have a sinking feeling about that video on DCL's web page.  (I went back and watched it again).  Anyone else think it is strange that they used the old images?  It looks sort of recycled and there is absolutely no mention of Norway/ Baltics.  If this was a "new" video, I would have thought those would be mentioned too.  Along with Hawaii and NYC.  

I hope this feeling is wrong and they are coming out with it, but now I don't know.  

Wish they would just tell us already.  The wait is killing me.


----------



## KristiMc

wallawallakids said:


> Not to be negative, but I now have a sinking feeling about that video on DCL's web page.  (I went back and watched it again).  Anyone else think it is strange that they used the old images?  It looks sort of recycled and there is absolutely no mention of Norway/ Baltics.  If this was a "new" video, I would have thought those would be mentioned too.  Along with Hawaii and NYC.
> 
> I hope this feeling is wrong and they are coming out with it, but now I don't know.
> 
> Wish they would just tell us already.  The wait is killing me.



I was thinking the same thing.  It doesn't really have anything "new" - just ports that have been visited before.


----------



## lorimay

wallawallakids said:


> Not to be negative, but I now have a sinking feeling about that video on DCL's web page.  (I went back and watched it again).  Anyone else think it is strange that they used the old images?  It looks sort of recycled and there is absolutely no mention of Norway/ Baltics.  If this was a "new" video, I would have thought those would be mentioned too.  Along with Hawaii and NYC.
> 
> I hope this feeling is wrong and they are coming out with it, but now I don't know.
> 
> Wish they would just tell us already.  The wait is killing me.



If Hawaii wasn't on there, I would have thought it was old too.
But if you notice after they show the places they have already been, there is music like "pixie dust" that starts first then the new destinations.


----------



## tajz90

lorimay said:


> If Hawaii wasn't on there, I would have thought it was old too.
> But if you notice after they show the places they have already been, there is music like "pixie dust" that starts first then the new destinations.



But they've already been to Hawaii so it could still be previous places they've visited.  Same would hold true if they displayed pics of the Baltics.


----------



## wallawallakids

tajz90 said:


> But they've already been to Hawaii so it could still be previous places they've visited.  Same would hold true if they displayed pics of the Baltics.



True.

We just need DCL to clear this up!!!!  Hurry up already!


----------



## IBelieveInTheMagic

wallawallakids said:


> Not to be negative, but I now have a sinking feeling about that video on DCL's web page.  (I went back and watched it again).  Anyone else think it is strange that they used the old images?  It looks sort of recycled and there is absolutely no mention of Norway/ Baltics.  If this was a "new" video, I would have thought those would be mentioned too.  Along with Hawaii and NYC.
> 
> I hope this feeling is wrong and they are coming out with it, but now I don't know.
> 
> Wish they would just tell us already.  The wait is killing me.



Good point about the Baltics but who knows right?  Strange they've been showing a different type commercial on TV that also included NYC/Canada and that felt old, this one didn't really feel old to me, but understand exactly what you're referencing as they've been to these places.

Yes, waiting is misery, lol! 

Heather


----------



## KashasMom

I just called to change our booking and was told the new itineraries are not coming out today.


----------



## sweetlovin'

KashasMom said:


> I just called to change our booking and was told the new itineraries are not coming out today.



I think it is tomorrow for the announcement.  It seems to usually fall on a Tuesday.


----------



## DMMarla07860

sweetlovin' said:


> I think it is tomorrow for the announcement.  It seems to usually fall on a Tuesday.


 I can only hope they come tomorrow, I have off, so I can make plans lol


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

KashasMom said:


> I just called to change our booking and was told the new itineraries are not coming out today.


oh phooey! Another 24 hours!


----------



## hoff41

Given previous history they will release the dates tomorrow.  1 day more!


----------



## Case1096

Also interesting that they list the Mexican Riviera which would fit what has been said here earlier about short West Coast sailings.


----------



## luv2sleep

So no big 'Frozen! Visit Norway!" Announcement?? Anyone find that odd?


----------



## ksloane

Just got this email but I don't see them listed on the page it links to: http://www.themouseforless.com/tripplanning/dcl/cruisedates.shtml

New Disney Cruise Line Itineararies!
Disney Cruise Line has announced new itineraries for the summer of 2015. Itineraries have been announced for the Disney Fantasy, Disney Dream and Disney Wonder. Visit our Disney Cruise Line Itineraries page for details. Request a no-obligation quote for these new cruise dates now to get the best prices. Read More


----------



## Case1096

ksloane said:


> Just got this email but I don't see them listed on the page it links to: http://www.themouseforless.com/tripplanning/dcl/cruisedates.shtml
> 
> New Disney Cruise Line Itineararies!
> Disney Cruise Line has announced new itineraries for the summer of 2015. Itineraries have been announced for the Disney Fantasy, Disney Dream and Disney Wonder. Visit our Disney Cruise Line Itineraries page for details. Request a no-obligation quote for these new cruise dates now to get the best prices. Read More



Just an advertisement to get you in the door before any of the other agencies.  A bit of false advertising.


----------



## ksloane

Case1096 said:


> Just an advertisement to get you in the door before any of the other agencies.  A bit of false advertising.



Hmmm...Since I already use them and already have my requests in I guess it was pointless.


----------



## EPCOTatNight

ksloane said:


> Just got this email but I don't see them listed on the page it links to: http://www.themouseforless.com/tripplanning/dcl/cruisedates.shtml
> 
> New Disney Cruise Line Itineararies!
> Disney Cruise Line has announced new itineraries for the summer of 2015. Itineraries have been announced for the Disney Fantasy, Disney Dream and Disney Wonder. Visit our Disney Cruise Line Itineraries page for details. Request a no-obligation quote for these new cruise dates now to get the best prices. Read More



I got this email too and was disappointed that it had no new itineraries.

Sent from my IPad using DisBoards.


----------



## ksloane

EPCOTatNight said:


> I got this email too and was disappointed that it had no new itineraries.
> 
> Sent from my IPad using DisBoards.



Yep. I've already emailed my actual travel agent pouting.


----------



## ksloane

MY TA replied that it wasn't supposed to go out yet. Someone missed the "schedule" button.


----------



## Silverfox97

KashasMom said:


> I just called to change our booking and was told the new itineraries are not coming out today.



I believe I did say Tuesday 

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## MagicMe

Reminder - even if they announce the itineraries tomorrow, booking will probably not open until Wednesday for platinum/gold.

As far as the video, my first instinct was that it was an old video but after seeing it, it mentions Europe and mentions Canada/New England.  Last time they did Canada/New England they did not go to Europe that summer so I'm thinking it's either part of a TA or possibly a few short cruises at the end of a TA (like they are doing with Puerto Rico and the Southern Carribbean after the WBTA this year).


----------



## SLC2006

I'm wondering if anyone can advise what opening day sale prices usually are...percentage wise? Ie, 10% off?

What are the best sites to get the information when it's released (hopefully tomorrow)?

Thanks!


----------



## Vidia2

SLC2006 said:


> I'm wondering if anyone can advise what opening day sale prices usually are...percentage wise? Ie, 10% off?  What are the best sites to get the information when it's released (hopefully tomorrow)?  Thanks!


  I know nothing of percentages but I'd be willing to bet that all of the info will show up right here on this thread very early.


----------



## jdb in AZ

SLC2006 said:


> I'm wondering if anyone can advise what opening day sale prices usually are...percentage wise? Ie, 10% off?
> 
> What are the best sites to get the information when it's released (hopefully tomorrow)?
> 
> Thanks!



You'll get the best info right here on the DIS.

DCL discounting on opening day?   Ha!  I wish. The prices go up as the ships fill -- supply and demand.


----------



## woody73

ksloane said:


> MY TA replied that it wasn't supposed to go out yet. Someone missed the "schedule" button.


Oops!  That's like when a bookstore would start selling a new Harry Potter book before the official midnight release.

Woody


----------



## babydiver

Just seen this posted on my FB page

*A Touch of Pixie Dust Travel*
Just got off the phone with Disney Cruise Lines-- Northern Europe/summer itineraries will be ready to be booked starting Thursday (Wednesday for the Gold and Platinum Castaway Club members)-- and there was a strong hint that Hawaii and the NYC to Canada in the fall will NOT come out until weeks later.... BUMMER!!!!!


----------



## KashasMom

jdb in AZ said:


> You'll get the best info right here on the DIS.
> 
> DCL discounting on opening day?   Ha!  I wish. The prices go up as the ships fill -- supply and demand.



In a way, that IS the discount.  Book on opening day and that (likely) will be the cheapest price for the cruise.


----------



## ksloane

babydiver said:


> Just seen this posted on my FB page
> 
> *A Touch of Pixie Dust Travel*
> Just got off the phone with Disney Cruise Lines-- Northern Europe/summer itineraries will be ready to be booked starting Thursday (Wednesday for the Gold and Platinum Castaway Club members)-- and there was a strong hint that Hawaii and the NYC to Canada in the fall will NOT come out until weeks later.... BUMMER!!!!!




Hmmm...For me that might be better...Don't have to come up with both deposits this week.


----------



## KashasMom

babydiver said:


> Just seen this posted on my FB page
> 
> *A Touch of Pixie Dust Travel*
> Just got off the phone with Disney Cruise Lines-- Northern Europe/summer itineraries will be ready to be booked starting Thursday (Wednesday for the Gold and Platinum Castaway Club members)-- and there was a strong hint that Hawaii and the NYC to Canada in the fall will NOT come out until weeks later.... BUMMER!!!!!




NYC to Canada?  Too bad about that itinerary.  Guess it would be the Magic or Wonder anyway so no good for me.


----------



## dangermouse678

Silverfox97 said:


> I believe I did say Tuesday
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



Why yes, yes you did!   Seems that most insiders agree with you so that seems more likely than today. It's only one more day anyway!


----------



## dsnydaddy

SLC2006 said:


> I'm wondering if anyone can advise what opening day sale prices usually are...percentage wise? Ie, 10% off?
> 
> What are the best sites to get the information when it's released (hopefully tomorrow)?
> 
> Thanks!



There is not an "opening day sale."  The opening day prices are the base price for the cruise.  As the cruise books up then the prices will rise with supply/demand.  Thus opening day is often cheaper than any other time of year.  I've been told that cruisefish has opening day prices listed so that you can see the increase/decrease over time.  

To get an idea of what I can expect, I usually look on DCL's site at the slower months.  Those cruises often don't book quickly and I can see what the base price started as.  But even that is misleading as months differ from each other as to what the base price will be.  October will be much cheaper than June. 

 I doubt that we have anything price-wise tomorrow.  We'll have dates and destinations and that's about it.  Wednesday when they open up to Plat/Gold you'll see people who have booked list their prices and you can get an idea from that.


----------



## Silverfox97

dangermouse678 said:


> Why yes, yes you did!   Seems that most insiders agree with you so that seems more likely than today. It's only one more day anyway!



Helps to have your own insider(s) in your pocket! 

Honestly we have more info but can only say so much - we need to protect and keep those sources!!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## woody73

dsnydaddy said:


> . . . I doubt that we have anything price-wise tomorrow.  We'll have dates and destinations and that's about it.


DCL might release "starting at" prices.

Woody


----------



## tufbuf

woody73 said:


> DCL might release "starting at" prices.  Woody



Today? Or tomorrow?


----------



## Silverfox97

tufbuf said:


> Today? Or tomorrow?



Tomorrow.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## wallawallakids

Crazy question about booking and disabilities.  My 6 year old son recently lost most of his vision due to progressive Coats disease.  He is, obviously, learning to deal with this change and learning to adapt.  My question is, do I note this on our reservation when I make the reservation, or do I wait?  My only concern is when he wants to go to the kids clubs.  I will be watching him like a hawk whenever he is with us.  And we will be the ones helping him with stairs and things but what do I do about the clubs?  Do I just notify them when I get there?  Or do I note the reservation?  Or does it not make a difference?  His big sister is a huge helper but she will be too old to go with him, so I can't rely on her and his twin will be off doing her own thing.  Do they offer anything to those with visual impairments? 

 Also I am worried about if he ever was in there and the club had to be evacuated.  Obviously he could not get out by himself. He would need someone to hold his hand and lead him.  Thanks so much for your help!

PS: the nervous mom in me doesn't really want to let him go, but I know I have to.  He loved the clubs last time and his siblings will all be going.  I want him to have fun too….but I also want him to be safe.  Thanks!


----------



## macm0525

wallawallakids said:


> Crazy question about booking and disabilities.  My 6 year old son recently lost most of his vision due to progressive Coats disease.  He is, obviously, learning to deal with this change and learning to adapt.  My question is, do I note this on our reservation when I make the reservation, or do I wait?  My only concern is when he wants to go to the kids clubs.  I will be watching him like a hawk whenever he is with us.  And we will be the ones helping him with stairs and things but what do I do about the clubs?  Do I just notify them when I get there?  Or do I note the reservation?  Or does it not make a difference?  His big sister is a huge helper but she will be too old to go with him, so I can't rely on her and his twin will be off doing her own thing.  Do they offer anything to those with visual impairments?
> 
> Also I am worried about if he ever was in there and the club had to be evacuated.  Obviously he could not get out by himself. He would need someone to hold his hand and lead him.  Thanks so much for your help!
> 
> PS: the nervous mom in me doesn't really want to let him go, but I know I have to.  He loved the clubs last time and his siblings will all be going.  I want him to have fun too.but I also want him to be safe.  Thanks!




I would call DCL with your concerns...it will put your mind at ease.


----------



## IBelieveInTheMagic

wallawallakids said:


> Crazy question about booking and disabilities.  My 6 year old son recently lost most of his vision due to progressive Coats disease.  He is, obviously, learning to deal with this change and learning to adapt.  My question is, do I note this on our reservation when I make the reservation, or do I wait?  My only concern is when he wants to go to the kids clubs.  I will be watching him like a hawk whenever he is with us.  And we will be the ones helping him with stairs and things but what do I do about the clubs?  Do I just notify them when I get there?  Or do I note the reservation?  Or does it not make a difference?  His big sister is a huge helper but she will be too old to go with him, so I can't rely on her and his twin will be off doing her own thing.  Do they offer anything to those with visual impairments?
> 
> Also I am worried about if he ever was in there and the club had to be evacuated.  Obviously he could not get out by himself. He would need someone to hold his hand and lead him.  Thanks so much for your help!
> 
> PS: the nervous mom in me doesn't really want to let him go, but I know I have to.  He loved the clubs last time and his siblings will all be going.  I want him to have fun too.but I also want him to be safe.  Thanks!



Aww!!  Hugs for your DS and you!  I don't have anything to offer but got a little misty eyed as I'm sure that''s hard but good for you for letting him have fun and play too!!  You rock and I'm sure your DS will have a blast.  My DS bonded with a kid in a wheelchair on our first cruise so I hope your DS can find a buddy too!  

Heather


----------



## pillow

IBelieveInTheMagic said:


> Aww!!  Hugs for your DS and you!  I don't have anything to offer but got a little misty eyed as I'm sure that''s hard but good for you for letting him have fun and play too!!  You rock and I'm sure your DS will have a blast.  My DS bonded with a kid in a wheelchair on our first cruise so I hope your DS can find a buddy too!
> 
> Heather



Ditto!  And would add that you might want to start a new thread with your questions.  Then folks who might be in similar situations can relay their experiences.

Jodie


----------



## pillow

Off topic, but Kroger started a new 4x fuel promo today for those of you that buy gift cards there.  It runs till 4/22.

Jodie


----------



## wallawallakids

IBelieveInTheMagic said:


> Aww!!  Hugs for your DS and you!  I don't have anything to offer but got a little misty eyed as I'm sure that''s hard but good for you for letting him have fun and play too!!  You rock and I'm sure your DS will have a blast.  My DS bonded with a kid in a wheelchair on our first cruise so I hope your DS can find a buddy too!
> 
> Heather



Thank you.  It has been hard but he never lets it stop him from doing the things he loves.  He has taught us all how to be strong and happy even during hard times.  I am very proud of him.   

Thank you again for your kind words.


----------



## macm0525

MagicMe said:


> Reminder - even if they announce the itineraries tomorrow, booking will probably not open until Wednesday for platinum/gold.
> 
> As far as the video, my first instinct was that it was an old video but after seeing it, it mentions Europe and mentions Canada/New England.  Last time they did Canada/New England they did not go to Europe that summer so I'm thinking it's either part of a TA or possibly a few short cruises at the end of a TA (like they are doing with Puerto Rico and the Southern Carribbean after the WBTA this year).




I am only speculating, but when I saw the video where it referenced Canada/New England and NY, my first thought that it would do the EBTA sailing out of New York.  I presently have an April 26, 2015 dummy cruise booked and was told that this is the last sailing before the summer itineraries come out.  That sailing returns to PC on May 3, so my hunch is EBTA from PC, or if they reposition to NY, maybe the EBTA to Europe with a surprise Canada sailing in between.  This is just my speculation and I have no information to verify that this may be fact.   Guess we will be in suspense another day!


----------



## bonrea

Anyone know if the release of these dates includes Fall 2015 like November?  I realize it says Summer 2015.  Just wondering.


----------



## wallawallakids

bonrea said:


> Anyone know if the release of these dates includes Fall 2015 like November?  I realize it says Summer 2015.  Just wondering.



The chatter is that it is only going to be until August and that Sept-Dec will get released later, maybe June?    But no one knows for sure.  We will find out tomorrow!


----------



## Emzed

Where and when tomorrow? Any ideas? I will be standing by... again


----------



## queenofheartsfan

Can't wait! I am actually off work Wednesday! Hopefully i can get something booked for 2015!!!!


----------



## Mickeyhugger

Silverfox97 said:


> Tomorrow.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



I'm confused.  I thought the announcement was to be made TODAY (24th) and that Platinum and Gold can book tomorrow.  So, the announcement will be made tomorrow, and we can book Wednesday?


----------



## ThereYouSeeHer

ThereYouSeeHer said:


> Looking back, it appears...
> 
> Early 2014 itineraries were announced on *Tuesday*, December 4, 2012.
> Late 2014 itineraries were announced two months later on *Tuesday*, February 12, 2013.
> 
> Early 2015 itineraries were announced on *Tuesday*, November 12, 2013.





Mickeyhugger said:


> I'm confused.  I thought the announcement was to be made TODAY (24th) and that Platinum and Gold can book tomorrow.  So, the announcement will be made tomorrow, and we can book Wednesday?


Looks like Disney will be sticking with their pattern of Tuesday announcements.  Gold and Platinum should book on Wednesday, and the rest of us on Thursday.


----------



## tinkerone

Silverfox97 said:


> Helps to have your own insider(s) in your pocket!
> 
> Honestly we have more info but can only say so much - we need to protect and keep those sources!!!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



so can you confirm how much of 2015 they will be offering?  some say just to the end of august but i would think that would be silly.  stranger things have happened i guess.


----------



## lbgraves

She has said that it will only be through August.  Not so strange.  Last year they didn't release October - December on the Wonder until 06/03/13.  That was also when they shuffled the Magic & Dream's cruises during the same time period.


----------



## SLC2006

Will there be a listing of the schedule on disney cruise site, or where do they post the info?


----------



## tinkerone

lbgraves said:


> She has said that it will only be through August.  Not so strange.  Last year they didn't release October - December on the Wonder until 06/03/13.  That was also when they shuffled the Magic & Dream's cruises during the same time period.



wonder why they would hold the wonder dates?   do you know?
i booked for oct 2014 for the fantasy in feb of 2013.


----------



## PnkRockPrincess

tinkerone said:


> wonder why they would hold the wonder dates?   do you know?
> i booked for oct 2014 for the fantasy in feb of 2013.



Maybe they were hopeful there would be some panama canal upgrade info available if they waited just a little longer?  Just a guess.


----------



## lbgraves

They probably simply didn't know what they were going to do and decided to hold back one of the ships.  They only released through the 10/6/14 cruise for the Wonder in February 2013.  Seems to coincide with the Magic's dry dock so could be a reason for that time frame to be held back.


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

On my Blackberry on the mobile ( cell) phone DCL site, - might be the UK one, today they have the most beautiful picture of the Disney Magic in Dover England, with links to 2014 cruises and 2015 cruises, when you click the 2015 link, it's broken and then bounces you back to the normal official DCL .com website.


----------



## Silverfox97

DISNEY FANTASY said:


> On my Blackberry on the mobile ( cell) phone DCL site, - might be the UK one, today they have the most beautiful picture of the Disney Magic in Dover England, with links to 2014 cruises and 2015 cruises, when you click the 2015 link, it's broken and then bounces you back to the normal official DCL .com website.



So that means they are loaded and ready!!

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## DahliaRW

DISNEY FANTASY said:


> On my Blackberry on the mobile ( cell) phone DCL site, - might be the UK one, today they have the most beautiful picture of the Disney Magic in Dover England, with links to 2014 cruises and 2015 cruises, when you click the 2015 link, it's broken and then bounces you back to the normal official DCL .com website.



On the US mobile website the background picture is a ship with a sunrise behind it (or late sunset).  Can't tell at all where.

I wouldn't be surprised if there are glitches and things show from time to time that shouldn't, or if there are irrelevant placeholders from a previous build of the site...


----------



## denise

maybe I'm too blonde (I am blonde)  but how is there a difference between a mobile site and the DCL site on my computer...both are disneycruise.disney.go.com on my phone and computer....

???


----------



## disneypeyau

Is there a certain time DCL releases the sail dates? Is there a formal announcement or does it just pop up in the website?


----------



## Club Disney Chandler

denise said:


> maybe I'm too blonde (I am blonde)  but how is there a difference between a mobile site and the DCL site on my computer...both are disneycruise.disney.go.com on my phone and computer....
> 
> ???



A mobile site is specifically dedicated to mobile devices and is easier to navigate on phones.


----------



## Silverfox97

disneypeyau said:


> Is there a certain time DCL releases the sail dates? Is there a formal announcement or does it just pop up in the website?



More than likely a tweet and a Facebook post with a press release & usually 9am ish

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## disneynme

So excited for tomorrow. PBS aired Rick Steve's in Copenhagen last night. I watched it and dream of taking my 11yo daughter to all the cool sites.


----------



## DahliaRW

disneynme said:


> So excited for tomorrow. PBS aired Rick Steve's in Copenhagen last night. I watched it and dream of taking my 11yo daughter to all the cool sites.



Ooooh, I wonder if that's available On Demand?!!!  I'll have to look!  

If all works out we'll be spending 4 days in Copenhagen pre-cruise!    I've always wanted to go there.


----------



## disneygrandma

Have never cruised before.  Going on the Dream early this June with son & his family.  Going early next June (2015) with daughter & her family.  Can't wait to see the June 2015 dates & itineraries.  Where do I look for that info?  On the DCL website?

Also, do you think we would get a better deal booking asap this week, or waiting to book on board this June?  

Thanks!


----------



## tlynk

Sorry if this is a repeat question, but can we hold a cruise a couple days before putting a deposit down?


----------



## JimmyJackJunior

disneynme said:


> So excited for tomorrow. PBS aired Rick Steve's in Copenhagen last night. I watched it and dream of taking my 11yo daughter to all the cool sites.



I did the same thing on the weekend. Watched the Portugal episode for Lisbon and Sintra.


----------



## DahliaRW

disneygrandma said:


> Have never cruised before.  Going on the Dream early this June with son & his family.  Going early next June (2015) with daughter & her family.  Can't wait to see the June 2015 dates & itineraries.  Where do I look for that info?  On the DCL website?
> 
> Also, do you think we would get a better deal booking asap this week, or waiting to book on board this June?
> 
> Thanks!



I would book asap this week.  Then when you're on board go talk to the booking people and see if it's cheaper to book onboard.  If so, cancel the first one and rebook, if not then you have the best price and aren't paying more because you waited.


----------



## CruznLexi

This year Alaska gets over Sept 8. If the same holds true for next year. That means those wanting Hawaii would not be able to book this week. Why would you promote Hawaii and have it on the website and not be able to book? Seems odd. Same thing would go for Canada NE? Tomorrow we will see. I am hoping we can book fall.


----------



## ThereYouSeeHer

denise said:


> maybe I'm too blonde (I am blonde)  but how is there a difference between a mobile site and the DCL site on my computer...both are disneycruise.disney.go.com on my phone and computer....
> 
> ???


The mobile version can be viewed from your computer or phone here (it has an 'm' in front of the normal URL):

http://m.disneycruise.disney.go.com


----------



## Madame

tlynk said:


> Sorry if this is a repeat question, but can we hold a cruise a couple days before putting a deposit down?


On line you can save your reservation which holds it for you for 3 or 4 days.  Can't remember which but the'll show you the date they'll release your reservation if the deposit isn't paid.


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

ThereYouSeeHer said:


> The mobile version can be viewed from your computer or phone here (it has an 'm' in front of the normal URL):
> 
> http://m.disneycruise.disney.go.com






image by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr

Yes this is what I saw earlier on the train on the mobile site, got a bit excited, it's the a Disney Magic in Dover.


----------



## AquaDame

CruznLexi said:


> This year Alaska gets over Sept 8. If the same holds true for next year. That means those wanting Hawaii would not be able to book this week. Why would you promote Hawaii and have it on the website and not be able to book? Seems odd. Same thing would go for Canada NE? Tomorrow we will see. I am hoping we can book fall.



I agree, but it is what it is. Depending on pricing I'll be booking one of the Geiranger cruises and then holding out to see if we end up doing that or Oktoberfest/Prague & Vienna in 2015. We technically have plans, but I just can't get it off my mind...


----------



## DahliaRW

DISNEY FANTASY said:


> image by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr
> 
> Yes this is what I saw earlier on the train on the mobile site, got a bit excited, it's the a Disney Magic in Dover.



When I load the mobile site on my phone or computer (I'm in the US) I get this one:  



homepage by DahliaRW, on Flickr

The URL for the actual location of the picture is http://m.disneycruise.disney.go.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/02/homepage.jpg , clearly dated 2012.  Can you find a date in the URL link for your picture DISNEY FANTASY?


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

DahliaRW said:


> When I load the mobile site on my phone or computer (I'm in the US) I get this one:
> 
> 
> 
> homepage by DahliaRW, on Flickr
> 
> The URL for the actual location of the picture is http://m.disneycruise.disney.go.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/02/homepage.jpg , clearly dated 2012.  Can you find a date in the URL link for your picture DISNEY FANTASY?



Click CRUISES AND DESTINATIONS


http://m.disneycruise.disney.go.com/destinations/

Last time in Dover was 2010.






image by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## queenofheartsfan

I can't wait to see the new dates coming out tomorrow! IF everything goes as planned and they start taking reservations for platinum & gold on Wednesday, what time do they usually start taking the calls? I am sure this has been answered somewhere but i can't seem to find it!  
TIA!


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

queenofheartsfan said:


> I can't wait to see the new dates coming out tomorrow! IF everything goes as planned and they start taking reservations for platinum & gold on Wednesday, what time do they usually start taking the calls? I am sure this has been answered somewhere but i can't seem to find it!
> TIA!



Normally 8 am.


----------



## Ptwolfman

This just showed up on my FB news feed

https://www.facebook.com/DisneyCruiseLine/posts/10152290571524655:0

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Ptwolfman said:


> This just showed up on my FB news feed
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/DisneyCruiseLine/posts/10152290571524655:0
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



For people not on FB.




image by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


----------



## DahliaRW

DISNEY FANTASY said:


> Click CRUISES AND DESTINATIONS
> 
> 
> http://m.disneycruise.disney.go.com/destinations/
> 
> Last time in Dover was 2010.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr



Got it!  We were looking at different pages!


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

DahliaRW said:


> Got it!  We were looking at different pages!



Glad you got it, I was on a train in London and had a look to see for any updates so started clicking around and found it, interesting whilst dated 2012 the last time the Magic was there was 2010.


----------



## krisinparis

Thanks for sharing the FB post!


----------



## DahliaRW

DISNEY FANTASY said:


> Glad you got it, I was on a train in London and had a look to see for any updates so started clicking around and found it, interesting whilst dated 2012 the last time the Magic was there was 2010.



All of the random ones I've pulled up are 2012/02  or 2012/03 in the url.  So I'm guessing it's when the pictures were put on the site.  But that's just a guess...  The mobile site is pretty useless anyways!


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

DahliaRW said:


> All of the random ones I've pulled up are 2012/02  or 2012/03 in the url.  So I'm guessing it's when the pictures were put on the site.  But that's just a guess...  The mobile site is pretty useless anyways!



I have looked before but not a regular thing, first time I seen it, the question is it's up there today.


----------



## ThereYouSeeHer

The website seems to have some dummy pages.  For example, when I visit this:

http://disneycruise.disney.go.com/cruises-destinations/caribbean/ports

and type "tortola" at the end like this:

http://disneycruise.disney.go.com/cruises-destinations/caribbean/ports/tortola

it returns this:

http://disneycruise.disney.go.com/c...ribbean/ports/tortola-british-virgin-islands/

Although the file can't be found, it redirected me to a full URL for 'tortola-british-virgin-islands' when I only typed Tortola.  Also, trying Hawaii redirects to the main Cruises and Destinations page, but if you type some other locations, it just fails immediately.  Very interesting.  Trying to plug in some other destinations to get a hit...


----------



## ThereYouSeeHer

ThereYouSeeHer said:


> The website seems to have some dummy pages.  For example, when I visit this:
> 
> http://disneycruise.disney.go.com/cruises-destinations/caribbean/ports
> 
> and type "tortola" at the end like this:
> 
> http://disneycruise.disney.go.com/cruises-destinations/caribbean/ports/tortola
> 
> it returns this:
> 
> http://disneycruise.disney.go.com/c...ribbean/ports/tortola-british-virgin-islands/
> 
> Although the file can't be found, it redirected me to a full URL for 'tortola-british-virgin-islands' when I only typed Tortola.  Also, trying Hawaii redirects to the main Cruises and Destinations page, but if you type some other locations, it just fails immediately.  Very interesting.  Trying to plug in some other destinations to get a hit...


Ok, Dover redirects to 'dover-england'.

http://disneycruise.disney.go.com/cruises-destinations/europe/ports/dover-england/


----------



## DahliaRW

I was doing that earlier, but Geiranger (where it is on the port schedule) in any form of spelling/combination I tried it would not do that.  Oslo would.  So would Copenhagen.  But Disney has been to those ports before.


----------



## ThereYouSeeHer

DahliaRW said:


> I was doing that earlier, but Geiranger (where it is on the port schedule) in any form of spelling/combination I tried it would not do that.  Oslo would.  So would Copenhagen.  But Disney has been to those ports before.


Yeah, I'm trying to get the right combination for some of the ports we are expecting.

Lisbon redirects to 'lisbon-portugal'.

http://disneycruise.disney.go.com/cruises-destinations/europe/ports/lisbon-portugal/


----------



## Silverfox97

DISNEY FANTASY said:


> For people not on FB.  https://www.flickr.com/photos/107183435@N05/13389244234/ image by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr



Thanks Andrew. 

Maybe someone should reply to them on FB with the schedule that's out there lol!!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## DahliaRW

ThereYouSeeHer said:


> Yeah, I'm trying to get the right combination for some of the ports we are expecting.
> 
> Lisbon redirects to 'lisbon-portugal'.
> 
> http://disneycruise.disney.go.com/cruises-destinations/europe/ports/lisbon-portugal/



I just had a horrible thought that maybe the baltic/norway cruises didn't work out with port schedules and DCL is going to do a new england/canada segment until mid July and then head over for the Mediterranean.  The confirmation date at geiranger is February 25, 2014...which is rather late.  Also could be it's the last port they secured..  Who knows...


----------



## ThereYouSeeHer

DahliaRW said:


> I just had a horrible thought that maybe the baltic/norway cruises didn't work out with port schedules and DCL is going to do a new england/canada segment until mid July and then head over for the Mediterranean.  The confirmation date at geiranger is February 25, 2014...which is rather late.  Also could be it's the last port they secured..  Who knows...


Hmmm...I don't know.  

There is also a dummy page for 'st-petersburg-russia', but we've been there before.  Tortola seems to be the only new one I'm finding.


----------



## Momma2Jax

This has probably been answered, but there's a lot of pages... 

We keep reading that they are releasing the summer 2015 itineraries. We are looking for the last Alaska sailing in early sept.....which isn't technically summer... Do you guys think they will go ahead and release all of Alaska at once?


----------



## AquaDame

Momma2Jax said:


> This has probably been answered, but there's a lot of pages...
> 
> We keep reading that they are releasing the summer 2015 itineraries. We are looking for the last Alaska sailing in early sept.....which isn't technically summer... Do you guys think they will go ahead and release all of Alaska at once?



The thought is no - that it will stop with August. We won't know for certain until tomorrow it seems.


----------



## JenKatt

AquaDame said:


> The thought is no - that it will stop with August. We won't know for certain until tomorrow it seems.



My TA is being told now that only platinum will be able to book Wednesday, silver/gold on Thursday.... Thoughts?


----------



## MousseauMob

CruznLexi said:


> This year Alaska gets over Sept 8. If the same holds true for next year. That means those wanting Hawaii would not be able to book this week. Why would you promote Hawaii and have it on the website and not be able to book? Seems odd. Same thing would go for Canada NE? Tomorrow we will see. I am hoping we can book fall.


I thought the same thing. I know I've complained about their website in the past, but to have a video teasing locations they aren't going to announce seems crazy. The speculation/hints have been they are staggering so they aren't inundated with calls/website hits with people trying to book, but I would think this video may cause that anyway due to confusion.  I swear they are just messing with us. I had already resigned myself to no Hawaii announcement and then I saw the video.  In truth its probably better for me if they do announce Hawaii later because I'll be able to have a OBB in place to transfer. 



DISNEY FANTASY said:


> For people not on FB.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image by Andrew D Porter, on Flickr


Thanks for looking out for us non FB people! 



DahliaRW said:


> The mobile site is pretty useless anyways!


I agree, I hate the mobile site.


----------



## Subi WRX

JenKatt said:


> My TA is being told now that only platinum will be able to book Wednesday, silver/gold on Thursday.... Thoughts?


 

I hope not.  Early booking is still a perk listed for Gold:

http://disneycruise.disney.go.com/castaway-club/membership-benefits/


----------



## JimmyJackJunior

JenKatt said:


> My TA is being told now that only platinum will be able to book Wednesday, silver/gold on Thursday.... Thoughts?



I am totally in favor of that. Of course, next time when I will be gold I won't be happy at all. LOL.


----------



## EpcotKilterFan

JenKatt said:


> My TA is being told now that only platinum will be able to book Wednesday, silver/gold on Thursday.... Thoughts?



It would stink for me!  I do not become Platinum until after my April 28 Magic Cruise!

Debbie


----------



## JimmyJackJunior

Subi WRX said:


> I hope not.  Early booking is still a perk listed for Gold:
> 
> http://disneycruise.disney.go.com/castaway-club/membership-benefits/



I don't see it as a listed benefit. There is early booking for Palo and Shore Excursions but I don't see for cruises.


----------



## DahliaRW

JimmyJackJunior said:


> I don't see it as a listed benefit. There is early booking for Palo and Shore Excursions but I don't see for cruises.



It's there:



> Early Booking Opportunities
> Be among the first to book our newest itineraries and ships before the general public.



It would only make sense if they did platinum wednesday, gold thursday, and everyone else friday.  But I don't know why on earth they would.


----------



## lorimay

JimmyJackJunior said:


> I don't see it as a listed benefit. There is early booking for Palo and Shore Excursions but I don't see for cruises.



Thankfully its still there under membership benefits.


----------



## Cousin Orville

DahliaRW said:


> I was doing that earlier, but Geiranger (where it is on the port schedule) in any form of spelling/combination I tried it would not do that.  Oslo would.  So would Copenhagen.  But Disney has been to those ports before.



Oslo, Copenhagen, Stockholm, Tallinn, etc redirected sites have been there for a long time.  I recall some years past port information was leaked using that trick - finding live but unlinked pages.


----------



## ranidayz

JimmyJackJunior said:


> I don't see it as a listed benefit. There is early booking for Palo and Shore Excursions but I don't see for cruises.



It's there

Early Booking Opportunities
Be among the first to book our newest itineraries and ships before the general public. 		 (Gold)	 (Platinum)


----------



## chinarider

Unless something that I have to jump at for summer 2015 comes up ( which I doubt), I will be waiting for either Hawaii or Holiday 2015..... Hopefully I wont have to wait too much longer.


----------



## kimgg

Sorry duplicate post. Darn slow wifi!


----------



## kimgg

I'm sure others here may know, but I've been off the site for a while - are there any possible changes to US departure ports for summer sailings?  I'm assuming no since I haven't seen that mentioned, but just making sure I'm not missing anything .


----------



## kimgg

Duplicate -sorry!


----------



## Silverfox97

JenKatt said:


> My TA is being told now that only platinum will be able to book Wednesday, silver/gold on Thursday.... Thoughts?



Will be Plat/gold Wed, Silver/gen public Thurs. No changes to previous pattern.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## benji2012

Any chance that Sitka will be a port on a 7-day Alaska cruise in 2015?  Have to go to Washington state (between Vancouver and Seattle) next year for a family reunion and DBF wants to go to Sitka since we'll be "so close." I want to take an Alaskan Cruise.  I think I could convince him is Sitka is one of the ports.  I'm aware it's not really close...and I really hate small planes...which I'm afraid we'll need to take if we fly.

Sounds like I will know tomorrow either way!

P.S.  I have no idea why he wants to go to Sitka...other than he has seen it on some Alaska shows!


----------



## Silverfox97

benji2012 said:


> Any chance that Sitka will be a port on a 7-day Alaska cruise in 2015?  Have to go to Washington state (between Vancouver and Seattle) next year for a family reunion and DBF wants to go to Sitka since we'll be "so close." I want to take an Alaskan Cruise.  I think I could convince him is Sitka is one of the ports.  I'm aware it's not really close...and I really hate small planes...which I'm afraid we'll need to take if we fly.  Sounds like I will know tomorrow either way!  P.S.  I have no idea why he wants to go to Sitka...other than he has seen it on some Alaska shows!



I had heard Sitka may replace Ketchikan, but you are correct - we will know tomorrow 

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## JimmyJackJunior

Silverfox97 said:


> I had heard Sitka may replace Ketchikan, but you are correct - we will know tomorrow
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



That would be great. I have been to 14 ports with Disney and Ketchikan quite easily ranks last.


----------



## dsnydaddy

Silverfox97 said:


> Will be Plat/gold Wed, Silver/gen public Thurs. No changes to previous pattern.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



Yep, I can't imagine them changing anything there.  It really costs them nothing and makes a big difference for some of their most loyal customers.


----------



## DahliaRW

Scott (disney cruise line blog) on twitter:



> Scott Sanders ‏@TheDCLBlog  3h
> It would be magical if @aladdin offers a matinee on 5/18/15


----------



## woody73

JimmyJackJunior said:


> That would be great. I have been to 14 ports with Disney and *Ketchikan quite easily ranks last.*


What!?!  Even with a Diamonds International on every block?

Woody


----------



## CruznLexi

We loved Ketchincan it was my favorite port. Creek street was a great find along with the Bearing Sea Fishermans Tour.


----------



## Tink2312

DahliaRW said:


> Scott (disney cruise line blog) on twitter:



Exciting! Although (despite the fact I'd love to see Aladdin on Broadway) some serious NYC touring would be done instead


----------



## HermanTriplets+1

Can someone bump up the link to "2015 Opening Day Prices...." that was already created? I want to mark it down to follow!


----------



## babydiver

HermanTriplets+1 said:


> Can someone bump up the link to "2015 Opening Day Prices...." that was already created? I want to mark it down to follow!



here's the link



http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=51010764#post51010764


----------



## HermanTriplets+1

babydiver said:


> here's the link
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=51010764#post51010764


----------



## wallawallakids

Today's the day!!    Super excited to see what they reveal.


----------



## ShellB8585

wallawallakids said:


> Today's the day!!    Super excited to see what they reveal.


----------



## Douvres Family

wallawallakids said:


> Today's the day!!    Super excited to see what they reveal.





ShellB8585 said:


>


----------



## TinkTatoo

Tink2312 said:


> Exciting! Although (despite the fact I'd love to see Aladdin on Broadway) some serious NYC touring would be done instead



We'd be the same, I'd have to soak up all those NY sites rather than see a show


----------



## Dug720

DahliaRW said:


> Scott (disney cruise line blog) on twitter:



a) Monday shows are pretty rare.
b) Monday matinees are even rarer.
c) Tickets aren't on sale that far out, and honestly other than for Genie the reviews weren't that great, so it will be interesting to see how long it lasts. Especially when his contract runs out and he leaves (I can't see him maintaining the energy he needs for the role indefinitely.) It's better than Mermaid...but that's not saying a lot.


----------



## DisneyCruiser83

Dug720 said:


> a) Monday shows are pretty rare.
> b) Monday matinees are even rarer.
> c) Tickets aren't on sale that far out, and honestly other than for Genie the reviews weren't that great, so it will be interesting to see how long it lasts. Especially when his contract runs out and he leaves (I can't see him maintaining the energy he needs for the role indefinitely.) It's better than Mermaid...but that's not saying a lot.



Well said! 

Though I think it was just a way to tie in Disney/New York... I am hoping for a NYC/Canada cruise, but DH wants to do Vancouver to Hawaii if it is offered. I just want to know what is available!


----------



## babydiver

wallawallakids said:


> Today's the day!!    Super excited to see what they reveal.


----------



## Robin"D"

TIME LINE???!!!???  

Robin & Angel "D"


----------



## ShellB8585

Robin"D";51034402 said:
			
		

> TIME LINE???!!!???
> 
> Robin & Angel "D"



I have just tweeted Scott @ Disneycruiselineblog. He said best guess is 9am


----------



## ksloane

Who is ready for an announcement?  This girl! Come on 9:00


----------



## Silverfox97

Dug720 said:


> a) Monday shows are pretty rare. b) Monday matinees are even rarer. c) Tickets aren't on sale that far out, and honestly other than for Genie the reviews weren't that great, so it will be interesting to see how long it lasts. Especially when his contract runs out and he leaves (I can't see him maintaining the energy he needs for the role indefinitely.) It's better than Mermaid...but that's not saying a lot.



Certainly all true BUT DCL could always pull a rabbit out of their hat and have it as an excursion.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## Silverfox97

ShellB8585 said:


> I have just tweeted Scott @ Disneycruiselineblog. He said best guess is 9am



Yes it's usually about that time and they put it in the Parks blog & tweet a link.

Since we had the sail dates & used port calendars to plug in info for individual sailings, his article is written barring any changes. It will have each itinerary listed by ship with the dates. Pretty comprehensive. 

Very exciting indeed!!! 90 more minutes!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## ShellB8585

Silverfox97 said:


> Yes it's usually about that time and they put it in the Parks blog & tweet a link.
> 
> Since we had the sail dates & used port calendars to plug in info for individual sailings, his article is written barring any changes. It will have each itinerary listed by ship with the dates. Pretty comprehensive.
> 
> Very exciting indeed!!! 90 more minutes!!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



Counting down the minutes


----------



## jennyjinx3




----------



## HermanTriplets+1

jennyjinx3 said:


>



and ... 

 !!!


----------



## minniemouse1

still waiting........


----------



## queenofheartsfan

Can't wait!!!!


----------



## Robin"D"

I THINK IT IS RUNNING BACKWARDS.....

Robin & Angel "D"


----------



## Sonja99

Very exciting!


----------



## WishingMom

The very time I decide to give up work and go back to school to finish my degree and all this excitement happens...wonder if I can convince DH that we need to cruise next spring after I convocate


----------



## topsy

Silverfox97 said:


> Yes it's usually about that time and they put it in the Parks blog & tweet a link.  Since we had the sail dates & used port calendars to plug in info for individual sailings, his article is written barring any changes. It will have each itinerary listed by ship with the dates. Pretty comprehensive.  Very exciting indeed!!! 90 more minutes!!!!  Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



For those of us not in twitter, can anyone direct me to where I might find Scott's blog please? Thank you! 

P.S. I am sitting at work in the UK and have brought my lunch to my desk so I do t have to move for the next couple of hours!!


----------



## IBelieveInTheMagic

Silverfox97 said:


> Yes it's usually about that time and they put it in the Parks blog & tweet a link.
> 
> Since we had the sail dates & used port calendars to plug in info for individual sailings, his article is written barring any changes. It will have each itinerary listed by ship with the dates. Pretty comprehensive.
> 
> Very exciting indeed!!! 90 more minutes!!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


Can't wait!!! 


topsy said:


> For those of us not in twitter, can anyone direct me to where I might find Scott's blog please? Thank you!
> 
> P.S. I am sitting at work in the UK and have brought my lunch to my desk so I do t have to move for the next couple of hours!!



Yes it's: www.disneycruiselineblog.com

Heather


----------



## txwdwmom

topsy said:


> For those of us not in twitter, can anyone direct me to where I might find Scott's blog please? Thank you!
> 
> P.S. I am sitting at work in the UK and have brought my lunch to my desk so I do t have to move for the next couple of hours!!



http://disneycruiselineblog.com/


----------



## PearlySwan

topsy said:


> For those of us not in twitter, can anyone direct me to where I might find Scott's blog please? Thank you!
> 
> P.S. I am sitting at work in the UK and have brought my lunch to my desk so I do t have to move for the next couple of hours!!



Here you go: 

http://disneycruiselineblog.com/


----------



## ITGirl50

Just waiting....


----------



## Emzed

C'mon c'mon c'mon!!!


----------



## wallawallakids

Kicking myself for volunteering at the kids' school at 9!  What was I thinking?  

Guess I am going to have to wait until I get home to see the reveal.  I was hoping they would tell us early.like 8!  Oh well.  Hopefully I come home to some great news!


----------



## n2mm

Watching too. We are cruising in May and hoping to book a summer 2015 cruise


----------



## RedSox68

Silverfox97 said:


> I had heard Sitka may replace Ketchikan, but you are correct - we will know tomorrow
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



I would love to visit Sitka, but we also really liked Ketchikan.  Thought it was one of the easiest ports to walk around and some great restaurants.  Saw a lot of eagles and eagle nests there too, and harbor seals.


----------



## pepe3penelope

I'm only a silver castaway club member. Is the blog correct in saying I wouldn't be able to book until Thursday? Even if I have an OBB already to switch from?  Would the dates still be available to view on the site? Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## RedSox68

Okay, got my breakfast sandwich and my coffee -- ready to go


----------



## NancyIL

pepe3penelope said:


> I'm only a silver castaway club member. Is the blog correct in saying I wouldn't be able to book until Thursday? Even if I have an OBB already to switch from?  Would the dates still be available to view on the site? Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



In the past, Silver CC members had to wait until the same day as the general public to book. Having an onboard booking to move makes no difference. The prices probably won't be on DCL's web site until  the general public can book.


----------



## firepuppy

I can't wait.....


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

ksloane said:


> Who is ready for an announcement?  This girl! Come on 9:00


me I am ready!


----------



## disneydiva16

Come on 9am!!!


----------



## michellekcm

Scott's started posting things on Twitter


----------



## rab1022

Likelihood that we crash the DCL site at 9?


----------



## mamaode

Too excited to sleep.


----------



## krisinparis

Lots of tweets over at the disneycruiseline blog!


----------



## txwdwmom

Lots of new places - yippeeeeeee!!!


----------



## michellekcm

Video up at http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/


----------



## storknurse13

Okay it's 0902 and still nothing! Getting so anxious!


----------



## txwdwmom

storknurse13 said:


> Okay it's 0902 and still nothing! Getting so anxious!



Check the two posts above - everything is there!


----------



## firepuppy

I love the ports of call including Denmark and Germany.  That is where I'm from and how great is it to be able to see home and be on the cruise.


----------



## mom_rules

No mention of Hawaii


----------



## KashasMom

Is there a listing by ship and dates?  I am just seeing a video.


----------



## RedSox68

LOVE the Norway itinerary!  Now I'll just have to be on tranquilizers when my TA calls me tomorrow with the prices


----------



## JoyB-UK

Faroe Islands are listed for those who where interested before.


----------



## Disney Addicted

mom_rules said:


> No mention of Hawaii



No... 

But Disney keeps stating *summer*.  Maybe Disney will release fall cruises later?


----------



## KashasMom

Found it....


----------



## krisinparis

Where did you find it??  thx!


----------



## Paula Sedley-Burke

KashasMom said:


> Found it....


 where? I can't! Hellpppp


----------



## KristiMc

Disney Addicted said:


> No...
> 
> But Disney keeps stating *summer*.  Maybe Disney will release fall cruises later?



That is what has been stated on here the last few days.  The release today only includes May-August.  The rest of 2015 will be released at a later date.


----------



## NancyIL

michellekcm said:


> Video up at http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/


The video doesn't mention anything that hasn't already been said here! I want to read the itineraries - specifically the May Transatlantic one.


----------



## JoyB-UK

Iceland listed on the transatlantic, didn't see that on port calendar.


----------



## z28wiz

http://dclnews.com/2014/03/25/disney-cruise-line-charts-new-course-for-norway-in-2015/


----------



## Case1096

Dates are beginning to appear on disneycruise.com I see the 3 night round trip San Diego on 5/17/15...


----------



## JenKatt

http://disneycruise.disney.go.com/c...ries/15-night-transatlantic-eastbound-cruise/


----------



## Reeses N Snickers

Does anyone who what time the brochure with specific dates is released?


----------



## chinarider

If you call Disney, there is a recording about 2015, press 1 for Europe/Baltic, press 2 for Canada, press 3 for Bahamas/Caribbean- Gold and Plat can book tomorrow.    I listed to the recordings but didnt get any specific info because they are not what I am looking for.   Guess I have to wait until the rest of 2015 is announced.


----------



## HermanTriplets+1

OK please put me out of my misery! I can't get the video at work (only text). Please tell me what the departure ports and dates are for June, July and August!!!!
Do we know that yet?


----------



## lbgraves

NancyIL said:


> The video doesn't mention anything that hasn't already been said here! I want to read the itineraries - specifically the May Transatlantic one.



This thread has links.

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3254130&page=2

Looks like Scott nailed the date the Magic would be in NYC also!


----------



## NancyIL

JoyB-UK said:


> Iceland listed on the transatlantic, didn't see that on port calendar.





z28wiz said:


> http://dclnews.com/2014/03/25/disney-cruise-line-charts-new-course-for-norway-in-2015/



Thank you! Love the Transatlantic itinerary: http://disneycruise.disney.go.com/c...ries/15-night-transatlantic-eastbound-cruise/


----------



## cmcm624

txwdwmom said:


> Lots of new places - yippeeeeeee!!!
> https://www.facebook.com/pages/Its-All-About-the-Mouse-Travel/193819540665411



The video is exciting, and I can't wait to book, but did I miss the actual dates / ships / pricing info?  I have never "waited on" release info before, so I don't know if it is normal for them to say where and not when!


----------



## z28wiz

Norwegian Fjords

On seven and nine-night sailings departing from Copenhagen, Disney Cruise Line guests are immersed in the splendor and charm of Norway with exciting new ports, steeped in Viking history. An 11-night sailing takes guests to Iceland and the Faroe Islands for the very first time.

The Norwegian fjords served as the inspiration and backdrop for Disneys blockbuster animated film, Frozen. Here, guests will discover breathtaking natural wonders such as magnificent mountain ranges, massive glaciers, steaming geysers and majestic fjords. The enchanting Scandinavian culture of the region comes to life through local attractions, stunning architecture, storybook villages and historic city centers.

NEW Seven-night Norwegian Fjords

Ports: Copenhagen, Denmark; Stavanger, Alesund, Geiranger and Bergen, Norway

Departure date: June 6

NEW Nine-night Norwegian Fjords

Ports: Copenhagen, Denmark; Stavanger, Alesund, Geiranger, Molde, Olden and Bergen, Norway

Departure date: June 20

NEW 11-night Norwegian Fjords and Iceland

Ports: Copenhagen, Denmark; Oslo, Kristiansand and Stavanger Norway; Akureyri and Reykjavik (overnight), Iceland; Torshavn, Faroe Islands; Dover, England

Departure date: June 29

Rates start at $1,561 per person for seven-night cruises, $2,133 per person for nine-night cruises and $2,453 per person for 11-night Norwegian fjords cruises for a standard inside stateroom, based on double occupancy.

Northern Europe

On northern European cruises, the Disney Magic will sail the Baltic waters where guests will explore richly diverse cultures and national capitals including Helsinki, Finland; Stockholm, Sweden; Copenhagen, Denmark and St. Petersburg  Russias second largest city known as the countrys cultural capital. These itineraries depart from Copenhagen, Denmark and Dover, England  just a quick jaunt from London.

NEW Seven-night Northern European

Ports: Copenhagen, Denmark; Tallinn, Estonia; St. Petersburg, Russia; Helsinki, Finland; Stockholm, Sweden

Departure dates: May 30, June 13

12-night Northern European

Ports: Dover, England; Copenhagen, Denmark; Warnemunde, Germany (July 10 cruise only); Stockholm, Sweden; Helsinki, Finland; St. Petersburg, Russia; Tallinn, Estonia

Departure dates: July 10 and 22

Rates start at $1,463 per person for seven-night cruises and $2,844 per person for 12-night Northern European cruises for a standard inside stateroom, based on double occupancy.

Mediterranean

The Disney Magic returns to the Mediterranean, treating guests to popular European destinations. Departing from Barcelona, Spain, these sailings take guests on an exciting journey of cultures and locales, with romantic boulevards, iconic locations, mild climates and the brilliant blue Mediterranean Sea.

Five-night Mediterranean

Ports: Barcelona, Spain; Nice (Villefranche), France; Florence (La Spezia) and Rome (Civitavecchia), Italy

Departure date: Aug. 10

Seven-night Mediterranean

Ports: Barcelona, Spain; Naples, Rome (Civitavecchia) and Florence (La Spezia), Italy; Nice (Villefranche), France

Departure dates: Aug. 15, 22 and 29

Rates start at $1,255 per person for five-night cruises and $1,302 per person for seven-night Mediterranean cruises for a standard inside stateroom, based on double occupancy.

Alaska

In 2015, the Disney Wonder will sail seven-night cruises from Vancouver to Tracy Arm, Skagway, Juneau and Ketchikan, Alaska.

These cruises combine the grandeur, natural wonder and adventurous spirit of Alaska with the unparalleled, family-friendly experience found on a Disney ship. Disney Cruise Line works closely with Alaskan tour operators to create exclusive-to-Disney family-friendly Port Adventures that allow guests to experience Alaskas natural beauty and rich history.

Seven-night Alaska: 

Ports: Vancouver, Tracy Arm (scenic cruising through fjord), Skagway, Juneau, Ketchikan

Departure dates: June 1, 8, 15, 22, 29; July 6, 13, 20, 27; Aug. 3, 10, 17, 24, 31

Rates start at $1,155 per person for seven-night Alaska cruises for a standard inside stateroom, based on double occupancy.

Caribbean and Bahamas

In 2015, Disney Cruise Line will sail from Port Canaveral and Miami to the Caribbean and Bahamas on a variety of itineraries. These cruises include a stop at Disneys private island, Castaway Cay.

From Port Canaveral, rates start at $495 per person for three-night cruises, $662 per person for four-night cruises, $1,465 per person for five-night cruises and $1,145 per person for seven-night cruises for a standard inside stateroom, based on double occupancy.

From Miami, rates start at $400 per person for four-night cruises and $500 per person for five-night cruises for a standard inside stateroom, based on double occupancy.

All pricing reflects a category 11C standard inside stateroom. Government taxes and fees, gratuities and Port Adventures are not included.

To learn more about Disney Cruise Line or to book a vacation, guests can visit http://www.disneycruise.com, call Disney Cruise Line at 888-325-2500 or contact their travel agent.
 - See more at: http://dclnews.com/2014/03/25/disne...urse-for-norway-in-2015/#sthash.S0oG2yOG.dpuf


----------



## JoyB-UK

All dates and full itineraries are listed on the DCL website.  Just click on each new port and it shows which cruises they appear on.


----------



## ksloane

Looks like I'll be looking at Alaska on June 1, 2015


----------



## JoyB-UK

7 night dover repo looks rubbish with only 3 stops, best be cheap as it's only one I will be able to afford.  Also not the best Norway ports on the Iceland cruise, Kristiansand is poor.


----------



## browerjs

Has anyone found blackout dates?


----------



## MikeyNS

NancyIL said:


> Thank you! Love the Transatlantic itinerary: http://disneycruise.disney.go.com/c...ries/15-night-transatlantic-eastbound-cruise/



Interesting. Although I wonder if they have St. John, NB and St. John's, Newfoundland mixed up in the description "Sail north to St. John's, home to impressive natural wonders. The Bay of Fundy is a must-see". 
St. John NB is where The Bay of Fundy is, not St. John's NFLD.


----------



## NancyIL

NancyIL said:


> Thank you! Love the Transatlantic itinerary: http://disneycruise.disney.go.com/c...ries/15-night-transatlantic-eastbound-cruise/



Actually...looking at the port times - 7:30 -1:45 in Iceland is pretty short! Also - the port time in Tallinn on the Baltic cruises is awfully short, too.


----------



## krisinparis

Thanks z28wiz for the great post with the prices!!!  Not as bad as I was fearing, but now I have to hope prices don't increase too much between Tuesday and Thursday when I can book!


----------



## hoff41

No dates on the Fantasy and Dream itineraries


----------



## pillow

browerjs said:


> Has anyone found blackout dates?



I would like to know this as well . . .

Jodie


----------



## browerjs

hoff41 said:


> No dates on the Fantasy and Dream itineraries



They are on the official website, if you click on the itinerary you are looking for.


----------



## disneygrandma

I'm very happy for all of you who have been waiting for the European cruises.  However, I'm just wanting to find the dates for a 4 nt Bahamas cruise, leaving from PC.  I don't know if the departure dates, itineraries, & ships will continue on as they are in April.  I was hoping to see dates, so we could book as soon as we're allowed.

Has anyone seen the June 2015 dates for 4 nt Bahamas cruises?

Thank you.


----------



## islandtimect

They brought back 5 night sailings with 2 CC stops next summer. Dream and Wonder. Very disappointed about NY departures though.


----------



## hannah's dad

I don't see details for the Panama Canal crossing in May 2015...can anyone point me to the details?  Thanks!


----------



## browerjs

disneygrandma said:


> I'm very happy for all of you who have been waiting for the European cruises.  However, I'm just wanting to find the dates for a 4 nt Bahamas cruise, leaving from PC.  I don't know if the departure dates, itineraries, & ships will continue on as they are in April.  I was hoping to see dates, so we could book as soon as we're allowed.
> 
> Has anyone seen the June 2015 dates for 4 nt Bahamas cruises?
> 
> Thank you.



Just click on the itinerary you are interested on, then change the calendar to June 2015, and you'll see the dates.


----------



## sabrecmc

So...it looks like you could do B2B 7 night cruises on May 30 and June 6 and get Norway and the Baltics?  Am I reading that right?


----------



## disneymumma

disneygrandma said:


> I'm very happy for all of you who have been waiting for the European cruises.  However, I'm just wanting to find the dates for a 4 nt Bahamas cruise, leaving from PC.  I don't know if the departure dates, itineraries, & ships will continue on as they are in April.  I was hoping to see dates, so we could book as soon as we're allowed.
> 
> Has anyone seen the June 2015 dates for 4 nt Bahamas cruises?
> 
> Thank you.



I am wondering this, too. 

First time following first day info release from DCL. Wondering if I am missing something? I did go back and read the entire thread (Can't tell you how grateful I am for all the great posts and information! ), and from what I'm understanding we should be able to see see cruise specific detail less price information today; am I totally mistaken? TIA


----------



## iloverags2

NancyIL said:


> Thank you! Love the Transatlantic itinerary: http://disneycruise.disney.go.com/c...ries/15-night-transatlantic-eastbound-cruise/



I did too until I saw the time in Reykjavik.  Six hours, especially considering half of that is in the morning before anything opens up, is just way too short.  I was excited at first...now, not so much.


----------



## PoeticMoe

disneymumma said:


> I am wondering this, too.
> 
> First time following first day info release from DCL. Wondering if I am missing something? I did go back and read the entire thread (Can't tell you how grateful I am for all the great posts and information! ), and from what I'm understanding we should be able to see see cruise specific detail less price information today; am I totally mistaken? TIA



Go to Bahamas Destinations on DCL's website and the 3, 4 and 5 night cruises are listed.  You'll have to click on "show 2015 dates" and the dates are through August, 2015 for the Dream.


----------



## NancyIL

MikeyNS said:


> Interesting. Although I wonder if they have St. John, NB and St. John's, Newfoundland mixed up in the description "Sail north to St. John's, home to impressive natural wonders. The Bay of Fundy is a must-see".
> St. John NB is where The Bay of Fundy is, not St. John's NFLD.



I think DCL is going by the port activities of their previous Canada cruises that went to Saint John,  New Brunswick. The map shows them going to St. John's, NL and not to Saint John, NB.   St. John's, Newfoundland is the port stop other ships make  on  Transtlantics  that also stop in Iceland. I'd like to know the starting price for the Transatlantic.

The starting prices for the 2015 12-night Baltics aren't as bad as they were in 2010 ($3649 pp and up).


----------



## tfc3rid

If you considered a Baltic cruise, DO IT! It was amazing in 2010...

Wife and I are considering the repositioning cruise from Copenhagen to Dover.


----------



## michellekcm

sabrecmc said:


> So...it looks like you could do B2B 7 night cruises on May 30 and June 6 and get Norway and the Baltics?  Am I reading that right?



Yep. And I'm adding the Transatlantic before that - B2B2B! Just waiting on prices. I think I'll book before I tell my husband how much they cost


----------



## ThereYouSeeHer

hoff41 said:


> No dates on the Fantasy and Dream itineraries





disneygrandma said:


> Has anyone seen the June 2015 dates for 4 nt Bahamas cruises?
> 
> Thank you.


Here are some links from another website:

Fantasy--Summer 2015--7 Night Western Caribbean

http://www.disneywebcontent.com/dcc/1860/d0b6b98a3e3e7210VgnVCM100000d864a8c0RCRD/

Dream--Summer 2015--4 Night Bahamian

http://www.disneywebcontent.com/dcc/1860/0f9eed9d5aed7210VgnVCM100000d864a8c0RCRD/

The website is extremely slow and glitchy right now, but you can play around for other Dream and Fantasy dates for Bahamian and Caribbean cruises departing from Port Canaveral.


----------



## KJET54

Anyone have info on EB transatlantic opening day prices


----------



## Dug720

I'm thinking I may well have to do Alaska on the Wonder in 2015. A) I won't get to see a lot of the ports beyond where we run this summer. B) We will hit Sitka and skip Skagaway this summer. C) I want the Disney difference - just from pictures (RECENT) of the ship I am not excited about being on Holland America this summer. And the real clincher is D) There is one leaving ON my birthday!!


----------



## tweis

I thought the Fantasy would be visiting Tortola in 2015? Did I miss this somewhere?


----------



## NancyIL

iloverags2 said:


> I did too until I saw the time in Reykjavik.  Six hours, especially considering half of that is in the morning before anything opens up, is just way too short.  I was excited at first...now, not so much.



The port time in Oslo is also short - with a late morning arrival time. However, considering that the May 2013 TA stopped only at CC, Madeira and Gibraltar - at least DCL is branching out!


----------



## disneymumma

PoeticMoe said:


> Go to Bahamas Destinations on DCL's website and the 3, 4 and 5 night cruises are listed.  You'll have to click on "show 2015 dates" and the dates are through August, 2015 for the Dream.



Thank you, thank you, PoeticMoe!  Stress level just dropped by half!


----------



## sabrecmc

michellekcm said:


> Yep. And I'm adding the Transatlantic before that - B2B2B! Just waiting on prices. I think I'll book before I tell my husband how much they cost



Wow, what a trip!  I can't miss that much work, but it looks like we will have 14 nights of Magic!


----------



## iloverags2

NancyIL said:


> The port time in Oslo is also short - with a late morning arrival time. However, considering that the May 2013 TA stopped only at CC, Madeira and Gibraltar - at least DCL is branching out!



Good way to look at it!  I'm also excited for the 12-night Northern Europe, which has an overnight in St. Petersburg.  There are quite a few good itineraries for summer 2015 so I guess I can't complain too much.


----------



## DisneyCruiser83

tfc3rid said:


> If you considered a Baltic cruise, DO IT! It was amazing in 2010...
> 
> Wife and I are considering the repositioning cruise from Copenhagen to Dover.



Yes, I would love to! All of the listed itineraries like this make my mind crazy LOL. Is the 12-night the one right after the repo from Copenhagen to Dover? I would love to do that B2B.... I need a chart or something LOL!


----------



## booger73

Looks like prices for Norwegian and Northern European aren't as bad as the first time around..

Norwegian $1561 (7 nt), $2133 (9 nt), $2453 (11 nt repo) = $223/nt, $237/nt, $223/nt
Northern European $1463 (7nt), $2844 (12 nt) = $209/nt, $237/nt
for 2015

Previously: 2010 NE 12 night = $3649 (12 nt) = $304/nt to start.. forget how much they may have 'gone down to'
Previously: 2013 Mediterranean $796 (4nt), $1015 (7nt), $2244 (12nt) = $199, $145, $187/nt

(Inside state rooms)


----------



## tidefan

Are DVC point charts out for these cruises yet?


----------



## WishingMom

MikeyNS said:


> Interesting. Although I wonder if they have St. John, NB and St. John's, Newfoundland mixed up in the description "Sail north to St. John's, home to impressive natural wonders. The Bay of Fundy is a must-see".
> St. John NB is where The Bay of Fundy is, not St. John's NFLD.



All the info on DCL is for St. John's, NL...my hometown...if this is the case I'll definately be there to welcome Mickey and friends


----------



## tfc3rid

DisneyCruiser83 said:


> Yes, I would love to! All of the listed itineraries like this make my mind crazy LOL. Is the 12-night the one right after the repo from Copenhagen to Dover? I would love to do that B2B.... I need a chart or something LOL!



The 12 night was great but back in 2010 we had either Helsinki OR Talinn... This is both.

St. Petersburg is very nice but given growing tensions between US/EU and Russia, who knows what might happen in 2015.


----------



## Tara619

Where can I find prices for the June/July 2015 Fantasy 7 nights? Or do I have to wait until Thursday?


----------



## disneynme

booger73 said:


> Looks like prices for Norwegian and Northern European aren't as bad as the first time around..
> 
> Norwegian $1561 (7 nt), $2133 (9 nt), $2453 (11 nt repo) = $223/nt, $237/nt, $223/nt
> Northern European $1463 (7nt), $2844 (12 nt) = $209/nt, $237/nt
> for 2015
> 
> Previously: 2010 NE 12 night = $3649 (12 nt) = $304/nt to start.. forget how much they may have 'gone down to'
> Previously: 2013 Mediterranean $796 (4nt), $1015 (7nt), $2244 (12nt) = $199, $145, $187/nt
> 
> (Inside state rooms)


That's helpful. We're looking at the 7 nt Baltic. I'm figuring about $5000-6000 for a verandah for 3 people based on the prices from 2013 for Med. In 2012 I booked a verandah room for $3600 for the 3 of us for the Med cruise and I booked a few weeks after opening day.  But we never took that cruise since we switched it to a Western Caribbean cruise. That was without OBB discount too. We won't have OBB this time either, but I might be able to reshop in May if it doesn't black out for our dates.


----------



## tfc3rid

Point of comparison, I booked first day for 2010 Baltic, Cat 7A was $10,600 for 2 Adults.


----------



## CruznLexi

Do we know when the rest if. 2015 will be out? Fall? WBTA


----------



## disneynme

And I'm surprised Disney is not advertising these as Frozen cruises. Or will they do that later on?


----------



## ThereYouSeeHer

Tara619 said:


> Where can I find prices for the June/July 2015 Fantasy 7 nights? Or do I have to wait until Thursday?


For specific prices, you will have to wait until Thursday (unless Gold and Platinum cruisers post prices that match up with what you are looking for beforehand).  The press release notes that 7-night cruises from Port Canaveral will start at $1,145 per person for a standard inside stateroom, based on double occupancy.


----------



## ahain

disneynme said:


> And I'm surprised Disney is not advertising these as Frozen cruises. Or will they do that later on?



As strange as it may seem, there are probably alot of potential cruisers out there that don't know (or don't care) what Frozen even is.    On the promo video that CD Brent narrated, he mentions the tie in between these itineraries and the movie.


----------



## disneynme

tfc3rid said:


> Point of comparison, I booked first day for 2010 Baltic, Cat 7A was $10,600 for 2 Adults.



Yay! I love that Disney has actually dropped prices this year, and pretty significantly.


----------



## lanejudy

Reeses N Snickers said:


> Does anyone who what time the brochure with specific dates is released?



Someone posted a link to the brochure on the other thread, but here it is:
https://media.disneywebcontent.com/StaticFiles/DTA-Domestic/pdf/DCL/0_3_14_Broch_DCLines_25_15.pdf

Dates are also on the DCL site if you click on the itinerary of interest, it shows a calendar with departure dates.


----------



## Dug720

I had hoped that *maybe* the Fantasy would be on the Western route over my birthday, but no.  The Eastern. Though St. Thomas would be nice over San Juan...


----------



## ThereYouSeeHer

CruznLexi said:


> Do we know when the rest if. 2015 will be out? Fall? WBTA


Potentially June...


----------



## ThereYouSeeHer

lanejudy said:


> Someone posted a link to the brochure on the other thread, but here it is:
> https://media.disneywebcontent.com/StaticFiles/DTA-Domestic/pdf/DCL/0_3_14_Broch_DCLines_25_15.pdf
> 
> Dates are also on the DCL site if you click on the itinerary of interest, it shows a calendar with departure dates.


Thanks for posting this!  I was waiting for this brochure to come out.  I love this format so much better!


----------



## Reeses N Snickers

lanejudy said:


> Someone posted a link to the brochure on the other thread, but here it is:
> https://media.disneywebcontent.com/StaticFiles/DTA-Domestic/pdf/DCL/0_3_14_Broch_DCLines_25_15.pdf
> 
> Dates are also on the DCL site if you click on the itinerary of interest, it shows a calendar with departure dates.



Thank you


----------



## hardis5

disneygrandma said:


> I'm very happy for all of you who have been waiting for the European cruises.  However, I'm just wanting to find the dates for a 4 nt Bahamas cruise, leaving from PC.  I don't know if the departure dates, itineraries, & ships will continue on as they are in April.  I was hoping to see dates, so we could book as soon as we're allowed.
> 
> Has anyone seen the June 2015 dates for 4 nt Bahamas cruises?
> 
> Thank you.



Check out the DCL site below - Itinerary A.

http://disneycruise.disney.go.com/cruises-destinations/bahamas/itineraries/4-night-bahamian-cruise/


----------



## disneymumma

lanejudy said:


> Someone posted a link to the brochure on the other thread, but here it is:
> https://media.disneywebcontent.com/StaticFiles/DTA-Domestic/pdf/DCL/0_3_14_Broch_DCLines_25_15.pdf
> 
> Dates are also on the DCL site if you click on the itinerary of interest, it shows a calendar with departure dates.



Beautiful! Thank you!


----------



## RedSox68

Disney Brochure:

https://media.disneywebcontent.com/StaticFiles/DTA-Domestic/pdf/DCL/0_3_14_Broch_DCLines_25_15.pdf


----------



## cbnsoul

Has anyone seen what time Platinum and Gold members can start booking tomorrow?  I haven't been able to find it.


----------



## hardis5

Dug720 said:


> I had hoped that *maybe* the Fantasy would be on the Western route over my birthday, but no.  The Eastern. Though St. Thomas would be nice over San Juan...



Our planned week the same...we thought would be Western is an Eastern.  Already have done the B sailing for the Eastern, so at least St. Maarten replaces San Juan (at least one port different).


----------



## Meerkat504

Assuming we will have to wait until at least tomorrow and any Platinum/Gold postings to see which cruises have the dreaded blackout dates.


----------



## tfc3rid

cbnsoul said:


> Has anyone seen what time Platinum and Gold members can start booking tomorrow?  I haven't been able to find it.



8 AM is my guess.


----------



## 100AcreWood

RedSox68 said:


> Disney Brochure:
> 
> https://media.disneywebcontent.com/StaticFiles/DTA-Domestic/pdf/DCL/0_3_14_Broch_DCLines_25_15.pdf



So no October 2015 yet?


----------



## tfc3rid

I hate when they put these dates and the 'starting' cruise fare for inside staterooms... I'd love a balcony and would like to know that price to get my $$ together for a deposit...  That is frustrating...


----------



## pillow

Meerkat504 said:


> Assuming we will have to wait until at least tomorrow and any Platinum/Gold postings to see which cruises have the dreaded blackout dates.



I'm wondering that as well.  Thought it might be in the brochure, but I don't see it.  Bummer.

Jodie


----------



## LeslieG

For those not interested in Europe, kind of boring.   I don't see Tortola or any new Caribbean ports, except Jamaica.   Maybe the southern Caribbean will come with the fall dates?


----------



## su_A_ve

OMG - That EBTA cruise would be a dream one to take...

Could the Magic come back to NY and stay there for a bit in the fall?  Why couldn't they cut short the Europe one and at least hit the last couple of weeks in August in the North East.  They would have make a killing.  Classes don't start until after Labor Day...


----------



## thndrmatt

Obviously the itineraries with dates are everywhere, but has anyone seen times in each port yet?  Too early for that?  Might help to compare some of the cruises of different lengths that hit the same ports.  For example I heard the Transatlantic stops for only 6 hours in Iceland but don't know how that compares with the 11 night Iceland stop (other than it obviously being an overnight with an additional port).


----------



## disneypeyau

I can't find the prices. Where are they?


----------



## ThereYouSeeHer

LeslieG said:


> For those not interested in Europe, kind of boring.   I don't see Tortola or any new Caribbean ports, except Jamaica.   Maybe the southern Caribbean will come with the fall dates?


Yeah, there is only one cruise from April 2014-August 2015 that interests us and works for our schedule and budget.  We'll move our dummy booking to that one Bahamian cruise and then wait for the rest to be released.


----------



## LisaHK

thndrmatt said:


> Obviously the itineraries with dates are everywhere, but has anyone seen times in each port yet?  Too early for that?  Might help to compare some of the cruises of different lengths that hit the same ports.  For example I heard the Transatlantic stops for only 6 hours in Iceland but don't know how that compares with the 11 night Iceland stop (other than it obviously being an overnight with an additional port).



http://disneycruise.disney.go.com/c...ht-north-norwegian-fjords-and-iceland-cruise/  On the side is an option to looks at maps and itinerary.  The times are there.


----------



## Mazz519

Thanks for the info


----------



## Parkerpirates

Any guesses on Fall itineraries?  I know everyone is excited and overwhelmed with the Summer 2015 announcement but we are looking for October for our yearly anniversary trip. Thanks!

Also, I have to agree with a previous poster...Europe sounds fun and all, but there's no way we could afford it for a family of 4 with the expensive airline tickets!  So not much has changed for the itineraries that we can afford!   The one good thing going for us is our first DCL cruise is slated for October 2014 and so the Alaskan, possibly Panama Canal and an eastern caribbean will all be new to us!


----------



## Travelbee

Meerkat504 said:


> Assuming we will have to wait until at least tomorrow and any Platinum/Gold postings to see which cruises have the dreaded blackout dates.


Really?  We won't know until we start booking??



su_A_ve said:


> OMG - That EBTA cruise would be a dream one to take...


This one is extremely tempting - it's almost worth taking DD out of school!


----------



## thndrmatt

LisaHK said:


> http://disneycruise.disney.go.com/c...ht-north-norwegian-fjords-and-iceland-cruise/  On the side is an option to looks at maps and itinerary.  The times are there.



Ah and more importantly, click the magnifying glass on the map to blow it up and show times. Thanks! 

A couple fishy things with the times, 7pm arrival instead of 7am for disembarkation in Copenhagen on 13 Jun for the 7 night Norway?
11:45pm departure out of St Petersburg and yet 12:00am arrival into Helsinki for the 7 night Baltic?


----------



## cmcm624

The 11 night North Norwegian sails out of Copenhagen and ends in Dover.  I am checking on approx. airline prices and the Copenhagen comes up right away, but I can't even seem to find an airport listing in Dover.  Does anyone know where you would fly out of if you ended in Dover?


----------



## Cousin Orville

cmcm624 said:


> The 11 night North Norwegian sails out of Copenhagen and ends in Dover.  I am checking on approx. airline prices and the Copenhagen comes up right away, but I can't even seem to find an airport listing in Dover.  Does anyone know where you would fly out of if you ended in Dover?



London


----------



## disneyfaninaz

cmcm624 said:


> The 11 night North Norwegian sails out of Copenhagen and ends in Dover.  I am checking on approx. airline prices and the Copenhagen comes up right away, but I can't even seem to find an airport listing in Dover.  Does anyone know where you would fly out of if you ended in Dover?



I'm pretty sure you'd have to get yourself to London to fly out.


----------



## LisaHK

cmcm624 said:


> The 11 night North Norwegian sails out of Copenhagen and ends in Dover.  I am checking on approx. airline prices and the Copenhagen comes up right away, but I can't even seem to find an airport listing in Dover.  Does anyone know where you would fly out of if you ended in Dover?



London Gatwick or Heathrow.


----------



## cmcm624

Thank you, thank you!  My googling skills are very poor this morning!


----------



## DahliaRW

disneynme said:


> And I'm surprised Disney is not advertising these as Frozen cruises. Or will they do that later on?



I would be greatly surprised if there are not tie ins.  But they don't need to advertise yet.  They'll get more set in stone and pull that out to help fill the boats, would be my guess, once prices have gone up.



thndrmatt said:


> Ah and more importantly, click the magnifying glass on the map to blow it up and show times. Thanks!
> 
> A couple fishy things with the times, 7pm arrival instead of 7am for disembarkation in Copenhagen on 13 Jun for the 7 night Norway?
> 11:45pm departure out of St Petersburg and yet 12:00am arrival into Helsinki for the 7 night Baltic?



It says 7am for Copenhagen when I checked.



And YAY!  I should be on the 6/6 Norway sailing!  I'd LOVE to do the 9 night, but need to be back home that last week of June.    And the earlier fits our overall plans for being in Europe that year without tweaking dates.  And the prices are better then I anticipated, so I can't complain there!  

But, looks like I'll be booking myself since my DU TA that we used for our last cruise can't bother to email me with this information - even though I specifically emailed and asked to be notified with no reply more than one time!  Ugh!  So I'll be looking for a new TA for future use too I suppose, but don't' want to be at the back of someone's queue for this reservation...


----------



## CaliforniaGirl09

JoyB-UK said:


> Faroe Islands are listed for those who where interested before.



I am so beyond excited about this it's not even funny. The Faroe Islands are the #1 item on my bucket list. Sign me up. I'm contemplating a B2B with the 12-Night Northern that follows, but not sure I can get away that long.


----------



## tfc3rid

cmcm624 said:


> The 11 night North Norwegian sails out of Copenhagen and ends in Dover.  I am checking on approx. airline prices and the Copenhagen comes up right away, but I can't even seem to find an airport listing in Dover.  Does anyone know where you would fly out of if you ended in Dover?



LHR or LGW...  Train from Dover to London is easy and nice.


----------



## booger73

booger73 said:


> Looks like prices for Norwegian and Northern European aren't as bad as the first time around..
> 
> Norwegian $1561 (7 nt), $2133 (9 nt), $2453 (11 nt repo) = $223/nt, $237/nt, $223/nt
> Northern European $1463 (7nt), $2844 (12 nt) = $209/nt, $237/nt
> for 2015
> 
> Previously: 2010 NE 12 night = $3649 (12 nt) = $304/nt to start.. forget how much they may have 'gone down to'
> Previously: 2013 Mediterranean $796 (4nt), $1015 (7nt), $2244 (12nt) = $199, $145, $187/nt
> 
> (Inside state rooms)



I'm* extrapolating from previous costs to predict 2015 * (so this might be off a little), but gives you an idea:

7 nt Norweigian per person (mid-point calculation, not 'starting')
Cat 11:  $1561
Cat 10: $1806
Cat 9: $1975
Cat 8: $2057
Cat 7: $2352
Cat 6: $2433
Cat 5: $2517
Cat 4: $2726
Cat 3: $3105
Cat 2: $3543
Cat 1: 3736

Child < 3: 503, 3-12: $900, Other: 921

9 nt Norwegian:
Cat 11: $2133
Cat 10: $2468
Cat 9: $2700
Cat 8: $2811
Cat 7: $3214
Cat 6: $3325
Cat 5: $3439
Cat 4: $3725
Cat 3: $4243
Cat 2: $4842
Cat 1: $5105

Child < 3: 687, 3-12: $1229, Other: 1259

11 nt Norweigian-Repo
Cat 11: $2453
Cat 10: $2838
Cat 9: $3105
Cat 8: $3232
Cat 7: $3696
Cat 6: $3824
Cat 5: $3955
Cat 4: $4284
Cat 3: $4879
Cat 2: $5568
Cat 1: $5871

Child < 3: 790, 3-12: 1414, > 12: $1448

Northern European 12 night:
Cat 11: $2844
Cat 10: $3290
Cat 9: $3600
Cat 8: $3748
Cat 7: $4285
Cat 6: $4433
Cat 5: $4585
Cat 4: $4967
Cat 3: $5657
Cat 2: $6456
Cat 1: $6807

Child<3: $916, 3-12: 1639, >12: 1678

Note, this is only my close estimation - we will know more tomorrow for sure.. but if you're like me, you want to know 'about how much'...

(The figures are based on base price * a multiple as you go up per stateroom.. for comparison sakes, a cat 3 is usually ~ 2 times inside state room price, a cat 5-6 is 1.55-1.61)

I think it's going to be pretty close to right.. for example:
2A2K = Cat 5, 11 night prices to about $3955+3955+1414+1448 = $10772 for 11 night.. we payed a little over >12 for the 12-night Med in 2013..


----------



## disneynme

Booger, that's great! Can you do the chart for 7 nt Northern Europe? Thank you!


----------



## NancyIL

DahliaRW said:


> But, looks like I'll be booking myself since my DU TA that we used for our last cruise can't bother to email me with this information - even though I specifically emailed and asked to be notified with no reply more than one time!  Ugh!  So I'll be looking for a new TA for future use too I suppose, but don't' want to be at the back of someone's queue for this reservation...


Check your email again. I received a mailing from  my DU travel agent this morning with a pdf listing the 2014-2015 cruises.


----------



## booger73

7 nt Northern Europe
Cat 11: 1463
Cat 10: 1692
Cat 9: 1851
Cat 8: 1928
Cat 7: 2204
Cat 6: 2280
Cat 5: 2359
Cat 4: 2555
Cat 3: 2910
Cat 2: 3321
Cat 1: 3501

<3: 471, 3-12: 843, >12: 863

May be off some either way.. again, probably depends on when you book, some ports maybe more $ than others, the full moon, price of tea in China, etc..
Don't blame me if Disney charges more..  kudos if it's close are fine


----------



## disneynme

Actually, I see the price for the 7 nt Norwegian is similar to the Northern European, so I'll use that chart. Thanks for the chart!!


----------



## disneynme

Thanks, Booger!


----------



## disneypeyau

Where do I find the prices?


----------



## Disneybridewifemama

booger73 said:


> I'm extrapolating from previous costs to predict 2015  (so this might be off a little), but gives you an idea:  7 nt Norweigian per person (mid-point calculation, not 'starting') Cat 11:  $1561 Cat 10: $1806 Cat 9: $1975 Cat 8: $2057 Cat 7: $2352 Cat 6: $2433 Cat 5: $2517 Cat 4: $2726 Cat 3: $3105 Cat 2: $3543 Cat 1: 3736  Child < 3: 503, 3-12: $900, Other: 921  9 nt Norwegian: Cat 11: $2133 Cat 10: $2468 Cat 9: $2700 Cat 8: $2811 Cat 7: $3214 Cat 6: $3325 Cat 5: $3439 Cat 4: $3725 Cat 3: $4243 Cat 2: $4842 Cat 1: $5105  Child < 3: 687, 3-12: $1229, Other: 1259  11 nt Norweigian-Repo Cat 11: $2453 Cat 10: $2838 Cat 9: $3105 Cat 8: $3232 Cat 7: $3696 Cat 6: $3824 Cat 5: $3955 Cat 4: $4284 Cat 3: $4879 Cat 2: $5568 Cat 1: $5871  Child < 3: 790, 3-12: 1414, > 12: $1448  Northern European 12 night: Cat 11: $2844 Cat 10: $3290 Cat 9: $3600 Cat 8: $3748 Cat 7: $4285 Cat 6: $4433 Cat 5: $4585 Cat 4: $4967 Cat 3: $5657 Cat 2: $6456 Cat 1: $6807  Child<3: $916, 3-12: 1639, >12: 1678  Note, this is only my close estimation - we will know more tomorrow for sure.. but if you're like me, you want to know 'about how much'...  (The figures are based on base price * a multiple as you go up per stateroom.. for comparison sakes, a cat 3 is usually ~ 2 times inside state room price, a cat 5-6 is 1.55-1.61)  I think it's going to be pretty close to right.. for example: 2A2K = Cat 5, 11 night prices to about $3955+3955+1414+1448 = $10772 for 11 night.. we payed a little over >12 for the 12-night Med in 2013..



How would I find this for Alaska pricing, July 2015?


----------



## NancyIL

MikeyNS said:


> Interesting. Although I wonder if they have St. John, NB and St. John's, Newfoundland mixed up in the description "Sail north to St. John's, home to impressive natural wonders. The Bay of Fundy is a must-see".
> St. John NB is where The Bay of Fundy is, not St. John's NFLD.



DCL does have the correct info about St. John's, Newfoundland (as opposed to Saint John, New Brunswick) elsewhere on their web site: http://disneycruise.disney.go.com/c...rthern-europe/ports/saint-johns-newfoundland/

*I posted on DCL's Facebook page about the St. John's/Saint John mix-up - and they removed the mention of the Bay of Fundy in their brief description of the TA destinations: 



> *Highlights*
> 
> *Sights*
> Surrounded by only the vast blue majesty of the Atlantic Ocean, you'll feel like you've left all your worries behind during your amazing 15-night ocean voyage.
> 
> Your first stop is in New York City, where metropolitan wonders await. *Sail north to St. John's, home to impressive natural wonders*. Continue on to Reykjavik, a bustling modern city with old Norse influences, colorful buildings and spectacular hot springs.
> 
> Oslo, the capital of Norway, is located on the Aker River at the head of the Oslo Fjord. It's a modern city known for its wonderful parks and museums. Finally, you'll arrive in Copenhagen, where you'll discover impressive castles, cathedrals, galleries and museums.



By the way - I was on a Sept. 2009 TA from the UK to Bayonne, NJ that stopped in Reykjavik and St. John's. Those sea days were pretty rough!


----------



## splah

disneypeyau said:


> I can't find the prices. Where are they?



I'm with you. I can't find prices.


----------



## wallawallakids

Did anyone see starting prices for the EBTA?


----------



## JimmyJackJunior

NancyIL said:


> DCL does have the correct info about St. John's, Newfoundland (as opposed to Saint John, New Brunswick) elsewhere on their web site: http://disneycruise.disney.go.com/c...rthern-europe/ports/saint-johns-newfoundland/
> 
> *I posted on DCL's Facebook page about the St. John's/Saint John mix-up - and they removed the mention of the Bay of Fundy in their brief description of the TA destinations:



Thats Okay, I am Canadian and I can't keep them straight.


----------



## ThereYouSeeHer

disneypeyau said:


> Where do I find the prices?





splah said:


> I'm with you. I can't find prices.


Only starting prices for select itineraries are available right now through the press release:

http://dclnews.com/2014/03/25/disney-cruise-line-charts-new-course-for-norway-in-2015/

However, are the rates for Port Canaveral wrong?  It states:

From Port Canaveral, rates start at $495 per person for three-night cruises, $662 per person for four-night cruises, *$1,465 per person for five-night* cruises and *$1,145 per person for seven-night* cruises for a standard inside stateroom, based on double occupancy.

Can 5-night cruises start higher than 7-night cruises?


----------



## krisinparis

booger73 said:


> I'm* extrapolating from previous costs to predict 2015 * (so this might be off a little), but gives you an idea:
> 
> 7 nt Norweigian per person (mid-point calculation, not 'starting')
> Cat 11:  $1561
> Cat 10: $1806
> Cat 9: $1975
> Cat 8: $2057
> Cat 7: $2352
> Cat 6: $2433
> Cat 5: $2517
> Cat 4: $2726
> Cat 3: $3105
> Cat 2: $3543
> Cat 1: 3736
> 
> Child < 3: 503, 3-12: $900, Other: 921
> 
> 9 nt Norwegian:
> Cat 11: $2133
> Cat 10: $2468
> Cat 9: $2700
> Cat 8: $2811
> Cat 7: $3214
> Cat 6: $3325
> Cat 5: $3439
> Cat 4: $3725
> Cat 3: $4243
> Cat 2: $4842
> Cat 1: $5105
> 
> Child < 3: 687, 3-12: $1229, Other: 1259
> 
> 11 nt Norweigian-Repo
> Cat 11: $2453
> Cat 10: $2838
> Cat 9: $3105
> Cat 8: $3232
> Cat 7: $3696
> Cat 6: $3824
> Cat 5: $3955
> Cat 4: $4284
> Cat 3: $4879
> Cat 2: $5568
> Cat 1: $5871
> 
> Child < 3: 790, 3-12: 1414, > 12: $1448
> 
> Northern European 12 night:
> Cat 11: $2844
> Cat 10: $3290
> Cat 9: $3600
> Cat 8: $3748
> Cat 7: $4285
> Cat 6: $4433
> Cat 5: $4585
> Cat 4: $4967
> Cat 3: $5657
> Cat 2: $6456
> Cat 1: $6807
> 
> Child<3: $916, 3-12: 1639, >12: 1678
> 
> Note, this is only my close estimation - we will know more tomorrow for sure.. but if you're like me, you want to know 'about how much'...
> 
> (The figures are based on base price * a multiple as you go up per stateroom.. for comparison sakes, a cat 3 is usually ~ 2 times inside state room price, a cat 5-6 is 1.55-1.61)
> 
> I think it's going to be pretty close to right.. for example:
> 2A2K = Cat 5, 11 night prices to about $3955+3955+1414+1448 = $10772 for 11 night.. we payed a little over >12 for the 12-night Med in 2013..



This is really helpful-- thanks!!


----------



## DahliaRW

NancyIL said:


> Check your email again. I received a mailing from  my DU travel agent this morning with a pdf listing the 2014-2015 cruises.



Nothing yet, been checking all morning. ..


----------



## JimmyJackJunior

I just phoned Disney and they refused to give me the price for Dover to Barcelona. It was the only one without a price in the news release.


----------



## lbgraves

ThereYouSeeHer said:


> O....
> From Port Canaveral, rates start at $495 per person for three-night cruises, $662 per person for four-night cruises, *$1,465 per person for five-night* cruises and *$1,145 per person for seven-night* cruises for a standard inside stateroom, based on double occupancy.
> 
> Can 5-night cruises start higher than 7-night cruises?



Yes, because the DD cruises aren't offered often, they are only during the middle of summer and are always popular and requested.  The 3, 4, and 7-night cruises are offered year round so those are non-peak prices.


----------



## NancyIL

JimmyJackJunior said:


> I just phoned Disney and they refused to give me the price for Dover to Barcelona. It was the only one without a price in the news release.



I didn't see a starting price for the Transatlantic, either.


----------



## ThereYouSeeHer

lbgraves said:


> Yes, because the DD cruises aren't offered often, they are only during the middle of summer and are always popular and requested.  The 3, 4, and 7-night cruises are offered year round so those are non-peak prices.


Interesting, although the 5-night cruise I'm looking at in May isn't a double-dip.  That would stink if it's higher than a 7-night.


----------



## jxtai

thinking about booking 7 night Northern Europe 2015.. looking for Deluxe inside room. Any suggestion for room and deck selection? .. I am gold member, so I will call in tomorrow morning at 8am and report back the price I got! thanks


----------



## tfc3rid

I just found my booking info for the 2010 Baltic...

2 adults, Category 7A, was $4551 per person...  

I'd love it to be less for 2015.


----------



## jxtai

tfc3rid said:


> I just found my booking info for the 2010 Baltic...
> 
> 2 adults, Category 7A, was $4551 per person...
> 
> I'd love it to be less for 2015.



how many days was the trip?


----------



## tufbuf

So now we all wait for the price tag...

For those who have done the Baltic before, what is the best way to go back to London on your own? Thinking of spending a few days in the England capital after the cruise.


----------



## JimmyJackJunior

jxtai said:


> thinking about booking 7 night Northern Europe 2015.. looking for Deluxe inside room. Any suggestion for room and deck selection? .. I am gold member, so I will call in tomorrow morning at 8am and report back the price I got! thanks



http://www.wdwinfo.com/disney-cruise-line/disney-magic-room-reports.cfm


----------



## tfc3rid

jxtai said:


> how many days was the trip?



12 night. Similar itinerary to the 2015 12 night. Except we went to Oslo and Helsinki, not Tallinn.


----------



## NancyIL

tfc3rid said:


> I just found my booking info for the 2010 Baltic...
> 
> 2 adults, Category 7A, was $4551 per person...
> 
> I'd love it to be less for 2015.



The 2015 starting price for the 12-night Baltic is lower than it was in 2010.


----------



## disneynme

tufbuf said:


> So now we all wait for the price tag...
> 
> For those who have done the Baltic before, what is the best way to go back to London on your own? Thinking of spending a few days in the England capital after the cruise.



Us too, except we're wanting to start in London since we would come in on Memorial Day weekend. We're thinking 5 nights in London and 2 nights in Copenhagen. DH and I have been to London before (I lived in England for 2 years as a child) but 12yo DD has never been. I'll take any input I can get.


----------



## AquaDame

No Geiranger on the iceland one makes this a *little* easier... now I need to research olden & molde to see if I want the 9 night or not..! 

Edited to add: I'm surprised Sitka disappeared from the Alaska... seems like there had been a lot of rumors leading back to their generic 7 night with Ketchikan.


----------



## Rat-a-too-ee

FYI:  I called DVC Disney Vacation Club - they do not have the points charts yet and the DVC-DCL rep had absolutely no knowledge of the new itineraries announced today.

Since I am a Gold Castaway Member, I am hoping they have the points charts available tomorrow - and if I have enough points, I hope I can book it too.


----------



## Tink2312

EBTA - wow! But DCL is teasing me by not releasing a starting price (here's hoping it's not $4k!!)


----------



## NancyIL

Tink2312 said:


> EBTA - wow! But DCL is teasing me by not releasing a starting price (here's hoping it's not $4k!!)



I had a dream about this last night, and the price for the TA was $1599 pp.   I hope it is no more than that for my 11C cabin!


----------



## cinderella97

Did anyone notice that there is nothing for 8/3/15?  I'm assuming a repositioning to Barcelona. Anyone have any ideas??


----------



## kelmarie66

I am pretty DCL-website savvy, but I don't see where specific dates, ships, prices are listed for the new itineraries.  HELP! (please)


----------



## lanejudy

Blackout dates are posted on another thread:  http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3254310


----------



## lanejudy

kelmarie66 said:


> I am pretty DCL-website savvy, but I don't see where specific dates, ships, prices are listed for the new itineraries.  HELP! (please)



http://disneycruise.disney.go.com/cruises-destinations/2015-itineraries/ 

Click on the itinerary of interest, and then the cruise length, it will bring you to a screen with a calendar and departure dates.

Enjoy your cruise!


----------



## ThereYouSeeHer

lanejudy said:


> Blackout dates are posted on another thread:  http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3254310


Thanks!  At least it's good news for the ships I'm looking at!


----------



## lbgraves

cinderella97 said:


> Did anyone notice that there is nothing for 8/3/15?  I'm assuming a repositioning to Barcelona. Anyone have any ideas??



That's listed on the PDF that's been posted.

8/3/15 7-night Dover repo Ports: Dover, England; Sea; Sea; Vigo, Spain; Lisbon, Portugal; Gibraltar; Sea; Barcelona, Spain


----------



## JimmyJackJunior

cinderella97 said:


> Did anyone notice that there is nothing for 8/3/15?  I'm assuming a repositioning to Barcelona. Anyone have any ideas??



It is not on the news release but it does show on the Disney site.

http://disneycruise.disney.go.com/c...e/itineraries/7-night-dover-barcelona-cruise/

They have dropped Cadiz Spain from previous cruises but four straight port days might be too much.


----------



## lbgraves

JimmyJackJunior said:


> It is not on the news release but it does show on the Disney site.
> 
> http://disneycruise.disney.go.com/c...e/itineraries/7-night-dover-barcelona-cruise/
> 
> ...



I started getting the list for tomorrow together by going through DCL's site then someone posted the PDF.  Guess it was good to check the website first afterall.


----------



## JimmyJackJunior

lbgraves said:


> I started getting the list for tomorrow together by going through DCL's site then someone posted the PDF.  Guess it was good to check the website first afterall.



No problem, would not have known if it was not the cruise I am interested in.


----------



## cinderella97

Thank you!  Where is the PDF located?


----------



## kelmarie66

lanejudy said:


> http://disneycruise.disney.go.com/cruises-destinations/2015-itineraries/
> 
> Click on the itinerary of interest, and then the cruise length, it will bring you to a screen with a calendar and departure dates.
> 
> Enjoy your cruise!



The only thing that comes up under departure dates is the year...no calendar. What am I doing wrong?!


----------



## grimgrinnin

https://media.disneywebcontent.com/StaticFiles/DTA-Domestic/pdf/DCL/0_3_14_Broch_DCLines_25_15.pdf

The pdf shows the first Alaskan cruise on May 25th.  The DCL website shows June 1st.

Any guesses which is right?


----------



## lanejudy

kelmarie66 said:


> The only thing that comes up under departure dates is the year...no calendar. What am I doing wrong?!



Hmmm...I don't know.  The calendar should show below the year(s).  For itineraries across multiple months, you can scroll through the calendar.  Maybe try using a different browser?  That's become my go-to answer whenever I find problems on a website; it nearly always works.


----------



## pillow

grimgrinnin said:


> https://media.disneywebcontent.com/StaticFiles/DTA-Domestic/pdf/DCL/0_3_14_Broch_DCLines_25_15.pdf
> 
> The pdf shows the first Alaskan cruise on May 25th.  The DCL website shows June 1st.
> 
> Any guesses which is right?



Its in the brochure as May 25.  Bet 5/25 is correct!

Jodie


----------



## kelmarie66

lanejudy said:


> Hmmm...I don't know.  The calendar should show below the year(s).  For itineraries across multiple months, you can scroll through the calendar.  Maybe try using a different browser?  That's become my go-to answer whenever I find problems on a website; it nearly always works.



Will try chrome instead of IE. Thank you!


----------



## lanejudy

kelmarie66 said:


> Will try chrome instead of IE. Thank you!



Alternatively, the brochure also lists departure dates:
https://media.disneywebcontent.com/StaticFiles/DTA-Domestic/pdf/DCL/0_3_14_Broch_DCLines_25_15.pdf


----------



## lbgraves

kelmarie66 said:


> The only thing that comes up under departure dates is the year...no calendar. What am I doing wrong?!



I have the dates/ports listed on the opening day thread linked in my signature ready for tomorrow.  The PDF is linked at the top of that thread also.  HTH!


----------



## lbgraves

Ack! Darn them mixing up the 2014 & 2015 cruises!


----------



## Ptwolfman

Can I get the category guess pricing for the 7 night Med? Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## kelmarie66

lanejudy said:


> Alternatively, the brochure also lists departure dates:
> https://media.disneywebcontent.com/StaticFiles/DTA-Domestic/pdf/DCL/0_3_14_Broch_DCLines_25_15.pdf



Perfectly, too, BTW! Thank you again! 
Stupid IE. LOL


----------



## Momma2Jax

So excited the last Alaska cruise is august 31, so it is listed! Can't wait to book Thursday!!!


----------



## JenDen

Anyone have a rough estimate for the 2015 EBTA? It would really help deciding what to ask for in the morning.

Thanks, Jennifer


----------



## AquaDame

Do we know what TIME silvers and general public can start booking on Thursday? Do both phone lines and online open at 8am EST or...? TIA!


----------



## Garyjames220

Will prices on Thursday keep going up as people book or should it be about the same the whole day

Just wondering in case phones are busy or site crashes


----------



## FutureMrsF

Really hoping to be able to afford to book one of the European cruises on Thursday, however I'm worried about blackout dates as we can only go in school holidays.

In anyone able to tell me if UK school holidays are the same as US as I'm hoping to avoid blackout dates

Thanks

Andrea


----------



## Spencerfamily

FutureMrsF said:


> Really hoping to be able to afford to book one of the European cruises on Thursday, however I'm worried about blackout dates as we can only go in school holidays.  In anyone able to tell me if UK school holidays are the same as US as I'm hoping to avoid blackout dates  Thanks  Andrea



Most UK state schools will finish for the summer on 21st July 2015 and return on 1st Sept. There are always slight variations with training days etc and private schools will finish earlier.

Hope that helps!


----------



## FutureMrsF

Spencerfamily said:


> Most UK state schools will finish for the summer on 21st July 2015 and return on 1st Sept. There are always slight variations with training days etc and private schools will finish earlier.
> 
> Hope that helps!



I'm sorry I think I asked wrong.

We are in the UK, it's the US dates I was looking for as I'm assuming if Disney blackouts holidays it would be the US dates

Thank you, sorry for the confusion


----------



## pillow

FutureMrsF said:


> Really hoping to be able to afford to book one of the European cruises on Thursday, however I'm worried about blackout dates as we can only go in school holidays.
> 
> In anyone able to tell me if UK school holidays are the same as US as I'm hoping to avoid blackout dates
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Andrea



No black out dates for European cruises . . .

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3254310

Jodie


----------



## lanejudy

Garyjames220 said:


> Will prices on Thursday keep going up as people book or should it be about the same the whole day
> 
> Just wondering in case phones are busy or site crashes



That's hard to say, but yes it is possible for popular cruise dates to go up over the course of the day; it's even possible for fares to increase just from Gold/Platinum early bookings on Wednesday before the rest of us get a shot.  My best suggestion is to be online Thursday while waiting on hold so hopefully one or the other works for you.

Enjoy your cruise!


----------



## sweetlovin'

Does anyone know the price for the May PC cruise?


----------



## thndrmatt

DVC points charts are out for the 2015 itineraries, to spare you the trip, 217pts per person for the 7 night Baltic in Cat 11, 235pts per person for the 7 night Norway, and it gets worse from there (419pts for the 12 night, for example).


----------



## krisinparis

FutureMrsF said:


> I'm sorry I think I asked wrong.
> 
> We are in the UK, it's the US dates I was looking for as I'm assuming if Disney blackouts holidays it would be the US dates
> 
> Thank you, sorry for the confusion



US schools are not on a set schedule-- there is a lot of variation depending on the state and city you live in.  We are in Texas and the kids will be on vacation from 1 June- 20 August, more or less.  I know lots of states on the east and west coast get out much later in June and go back in early September.


----------



## disneynme

FutureMrsF said:


> I'm sorry I think I asked wrong.
> 
> We are in the UK, it's the US dates I was looking for as I'm assuming if Disney blackouts holidays it would be the US dates
> 
> Thank you, sorry for the confusion



We get out May 21st, but if we have snow days left, they vote to end earlier. So somewhere between May 18 and May 21st. We go back August 7th.


----------



## dvcdisney

This is the first time I'll be booking as a Gold member so I'm a little unclear as to whether I can call in tomorrow if it's not a new itinerary. I've read many times that the 1 day booking advantage that Platinum and Gold members have is ONLY for new itineraries.

So, since the Alaskan cruise is not a new itinerary, will I still be able to book that tomorrow or do I have to wait until Thursday?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

dvcdisney said:


> This is the first time I'll be booking as a Gold member so I'm a little unclear as to whether I can call in tomorrow if it's not a new itinerary. I've read many times that the 1 day booking advantage that Platinum and Gold members have is ONLY for new itineraries.
> 
> So, since the Alaskan cruise is not a new itinerary, will I still be able to book that tomorrow or do I have to wait until Thursday.
> 
> Thanks for any help.



Yes you can book

Platinum and Gold can book any cruise that is being released tomorrow, not just new ones.


----------



## dvcdisney

DISNEY FANTASY said:


> Yes you can book
> 
> Platinum and Gold can book any cruise that is being released tomorrow, not just new ones.



Wonderful! Thanks. 

Not sure why I thought it was only for new itineraries. 

Thanks for clearing that up for me.


----------



## ejw

has anyone gotten an email from disney about booking tomorrow? sometimes they give specific phone numbers to call.  

thanks, ellen


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

dvcdisney said:


> Wonderful! Thanks.
> 
> Not sure why I thought it was only for new itineraries.
> 
> Thanks for clearing that up for me.



They give an extra day as a perk to Platinum and Gold cruisers as there are new trips, but the perk extends to all cruises released tomorrow, 

Now if they released cruises that were all the same as previous years they might not allow any pre booking and just release it.


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

ejw said:


> has anyone gotten an email from disney about booking tomorrow? sometimes they give specific phone numbers to call.
> 
> thanks, ellen



Call the Castaway club phone number.


----------



## Garyjames220

If i book an inside cabin on Thursday and then decide in a view months to upgrade my cabin do I get it at this Thursdays price still

*** when I look at my booking for this year and click modify room it shows the prices from months ago when I originally booked and not the new prices which has gone up  a lot sence


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Garyjames220 said:


> If i book an inside cabin on Thursday and then decide in a view months to upgrade my cabin do I get it at this Thursdays price still
> 
> *** when I look at my booking for this year and click modify room it shows the prices from months ago when I originally booked and not the new prices which has bee up a lot sence



If available there on the same tier level, I have done it in the past.


----------



## ejw

DISNEY FANTASY said:


> Call the Castaway club phone number.



thanks


----------



## HookedOnDCL1

DISNEY FANTASY said:


> If available there on the same tier level, I have done it in the past.



Hey, that's good to know! I was debating what category to book in order to take advantage of the opening day prices. So, if I am reading this right, I can essentially "lock in" opening day prices for any category if I book on opening day? So I can book a lower category and then upgrade later (if finances allow) and still pay opening day pricing?


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

HookedOnDCL1 said:


> Hey, that's good to know! I was debating what category to book in order to take advantage of the opening day prices. So, if I am reading this right, I can essentially "lock in" opening day prices for any category if I book on opening day? So I can book a lower category and then upgrade later (if finances allow) and still pay opening day pricing?



Subject to availability, ie if the Cats you want sell out then you cant do it.


----------



## Garyjames220

HookedOnDCL1 said:


> Hey, that's good to know! I was debating what category to book in order to take advantage of the opening day prices. So, if I am reading this right, I can essentially "lock in" opening day prices for any category if I book on opening day? So I can book a lower category and then upgrade later (if finances allow) and still pay opening day pricing?



That's what I was hoping also makes the deposit a bit less 

If I hold my room for three days on Thursday I take it the price is locked ?


----------



## lloydy

cmcm624 said:


> The 11 night North Norwegian sails out of Copenhagen and ends in Dover.  I am checking on approx. airline prices and the Copenhagen comes up right away, but I can't even seem to find an airport listing in Dover.  Does anyone know where you would fly out of if you ended in Dover?



Disney Fantasy put a lot of useful info on previous pages here. London would be your airport from UK, Gatwick possibly, depending where you want to go.


----------



## Garyjames220

How likely are we to see the northern lights and where would be the best port of call to see them?


----------



## kbovenizer

How much of a deposit will be required to book on Thursday?  I'm assuming it's a percentage of the total cost, but what %?

Thanks!


----------



## krisinparis

kbovenizer said:


> How much of a deposit will be required to book on Thursday?  I'm assuming it's a percentage of the total cost, but what %?
> 
> Thanks!



We are only Silver, so I know for us it will be 20%, not sure about everyone else.....


----------



## JoyB-UK

Garyjames220 said:


> How likely are we to see the northern lights and where would be the best port of call to see them?



You cannot see the northern lights at all in the summer.  It barely gets dark at all.


----------



## Tink2312

krisinparis said:


> We are only Silver, so I know for us it will be 20%, not sure about everyone else.....



What if you have an OBB, is it any less?


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Garyjames220 said:


> How likely are we to see the northern lights and where would be the best port of call to see them?



Its more of a winter thing its daylight most of the day there in summer




kbovenizer said:


> How much of a deposit will be required to book on Thursday?  I'm assuming it's a percentage of the total cost, but what %?
> 
> Thanks!



20%


----------



## Garyjames220

If I place a hold for three days on room does the price lock on Thursday


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Tink2312 said:


> What if you have an OBB, is it any less?



AFAIAA , its still 20%, the 10% is a deal on the ship only. -Might be wrong.

I am transfering a OBB tomorrow and expect to pay 20% deposit, (less what I paid on the ship. so making it up to the 20%).


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Garyjames220 said:


> If I place a hold for three days on room does the price lock on Thursday



TAs get a day for a hold, (Online you cant place a hold you can save a cruise but it doesn't hold the price- and online is not available till Thursday, ). DCL at their discretion can extend the hold by a TA to three days but may not wish to agree to that.


----------



## woody73

Garyjames220 said:


> How likely are we to see the northern lights and where would be the best port of call to see them?


The northern lights are typically visible from September to March.

Woody


----------



## ksloane

DISNEY FANTASY said:


> AFAIAA , its still 20%, the 10% is a deal on the ship only. -Might be wrong.
> 
> I am transfering a OBB tomorrow and expect to pay 20% deposit, (less what I paid on the ship. so making it up to the 20%).



Hmm. I thought I had kept it at 10% in the past when I transferred an OBB. this will be my first one after all the changes though.


----------



## Tink2312

DISNEY FANTASY said:


> AFAIAA , its still 20%, the 10% is a deal on the ship only. -Might be wrong.
> 
> I am transfering a OBB tomorrow and expect to pay 20% deposit, (less what I paid on the ship. so making it up to the 20%).



Thanks. I will plan on 20% and if it's any less, bonus!


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

ksloane said:


> Hmm. I thought I had kept it at 10% in the past when I transferred an OBB. this will be my first one after all the changes though.



For a long time the ship was also charging 20% its only recently that on the ship as a perk they take 10%, I think a switch to an on land booking will attract 20% deposit.

Thats what I have paid on all my transferred bookings before, unless there is a recent change.


----------



## Garyjames220

Oh right well I was going to book on Thursday and place in hold for upto 3 days and will have my deposit money on weekend

Are you saying if the price went up within that three days I wouldn't get the price I put it on hold at

I intend in booking with dcl direct ?


----------



## KristiMc

Does anyone know how the 3rd and 4th passenger rates are calculated?


----------



## mmouse37

Ok....so million dollar question (and I apologize if it was asked already) but can people board in NY for the EBTA since it does not stop at a foreign port first?  If I understand the law then no, but hoping we can!!!

Seems counter intuitive to fly from NY to Florida to wind up back in NY 2 days later!!!  But I will do it if I have to!!

This will be my birthday cruise!!!

MJ


----------



## Momma2Jax

DISNEY FANTASY said:


> If available there on the same tier level, I have done it in the past.



Thank you! That's what I needed to know, too! I am going to go aged and book all three of us in the cheapest room, then switch it later when I save the money! I always thought it was the price on the day you change it! The one we want historically doesn't sell out, anyway.


----------



## Reeses N Snickers

KristiMc said:


> Does anyone know how the 3rd and 4th passenger rates are calculated?




I'd like to know too


----------



## IBelieveInTheMagic

mmouse37 said:


> Ok....so million dollar question (and I apologize if it was asked already) but can people board in NY for the EBTA since it does not stop at a foreign port first?  If I understand the law then no, but hoping we can!!!
> 
> Seems counter intuitive to fly from NY to Florida to wind up back in NY 2 days later!!!  But I will do it if I have to!!
> 
> This will be my birthday cruise!!!
> 
> MJ



Well Happy Birthday to you early!!  It looks like an amazing cruise so I know you'll have a great time! 

Heather


----------



## llqool

Momma2Jax said:


> Thank you! That's what I needed to know, too! I am going to go aged and book all three of us in the cheapest room, then switch it later when I save the money! I always thought it was the price on the day you change it! The one we want historically doesn't sell out, anyway.



So...if I'm wavering between a lower category room (9B) and a verandah, is it best to book the Cat 9 on opening day?  Since that is more likely to sell out, I'm thinking?  And then upgrade later if I change my mind?


----------



## ckelly14

llqool said:


> So...if I'm wavering between a lower category room (9B) and a verandah, is it best to book the Cat 9 on opening day?  Since that is more likely to sell out, I'm thinking?  And then upgrade later if I change my mind?



I would book both then cancel whatever I didn't use.


----------



## holula

If we are gold what time can we call tomorrow? 8am ET?


----------



## HookedOnDCL1

DISNEY FANTASY said:


> TAs get a day for a hold, (Online you cant place a hold you can save a cruise but it doesn't hold the price- and online is not available till Thursday, ). DCL at their discretion can extend the hold by a TA to three days but may not wish to agree to that.



When I booked my last cruise online (directly with DCL), it gave me the option at then end to pay the deposit or place a hold for 3 days. (That was back in November.) In the past I have also been able to place a 3 day hold by calling DCL directly.


----------



## Silverfox97

mmouse37 said:


> Ok....so million dollar question (and I apologize if it was asked already) but can people board in NY for the EBTA since it does not stop at a foreign port first?  If I understand the law then no, but hoping we can!!!  Seems counter intuitive to fly from NY to Florida to wind up back in NY 2 days later!!!  But I will do it if I have to!!  This will be my birthday cruise!!!  MJ



No. That's why they removed the CC stop. If they went to PC, CC then NY, you could've boarded.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## AquaDame

Silverfox97 said:


> No. That's why they removed the CC stop. If they went to PC, CC then NY, you could've boarded.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



Why wouldn't Disney want to do this...? More of a market then, isn't it?

PS - it will open online on Thursday for silver & the rest at 8am EST right?


----------



## Silverfox97

lbgraves said:


> Looks like Scott nailed the date the Magic would be in NYC also!



 



tweis said:


> I thought the Fantasy would be visiting Tortola in 2015? Did I miss this somewhere?





LeslieG said:


> For those not interested in Europe, kind of boring.   I don't see Tortola or any new Caribbean ports, except Jamaica.   Maybe the southern Caribbean will come with the fall dates?



Tortola stops will begin in the fall on the Fantasy, who will begin doing all Easterns again mixing up Eastern ports.  I believe the Wonder will EBPC to San Juan, do 4 Southerns in Oct/Nov (3 weeks in Oct, 1 in Nov) and then begin 7-night Western/Easterns (w/Tortola). Most likely the Wonder will be on a Western while the Fantasy is on her Eastern w/Tortola stop so they can alternate their visits. 

I imagine Fall 2015 dates released in mid-June.  

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## ranidayz

I don't know if anyone knows this, but if a cruise starts at around $1500 for a standard inside stateroom, what is the estimate for the higher categories?  Is there a formula?  I'm looking specifically for a deluxe family oceanview. 

Thanks.


----------



## thinkoflaura

Can anyone identify the place pictured on the top of page 6 of the PDF brochure that came out today?  Norway?  Iceland?  Just breathtaking. 

We are considering brining my parents on the cruise but they are not very mobile for excursions. They are always happy relaxing on the ship. I wonder how scenic the Norway/iceland sailing will be from the ship itself. A stop like the one pictured would be amazing.


----------



## MAJPLO

Silverfox97 said:


> Tortola will begin in the fall on the Fantasy, who will begin doing all Easterns again mixing up Eastern ports.
> 
> I believe the Wonder with EBPC to San Juan. Do 4 Southerns in Oct/Nov and then begin 7-night Western/Easterns (w/Tortola). Obviously the Wonder will be on a Western while the Fantasy is on her Eastern w/Tortola stop.
> 
> I imagine Fall dates released in June.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



Any more info about anything out of California that you can share?


----------



## Ptwolfman

ranidayz said:


> I don't know if anyone knows this, but if a cruise starts at around $1500 for a standard inside stateroom, what is the estimate for the higher categories?  Is there a formula?  I'm looking specifically for a deluxe family oceanview.  Thanks.



I'm curious too. But I'm wanting a cat 5

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## Scouter

I hate waiting to book my cruise, c'mon Disney release those fall dates soon please!
I'm anxious and want to start a countdown ticker!


----------



## lbgraves

Garyjames220 said:


> Will prices on Thursday keep going up as people book or should it be about the same the whole day
> 
> Just wondering in case phones are busy or site crashes



Prices go up as rooms book.



Tink2312 said:


> What if you have an OBB, is it any less?



In the past, if you had a 10% OBB deposit and transferred to a new date you still only had to pay the difference for 10% of the new cruise.  I have done that several times.


----------



## pillow

DISNEY FANTASY said:


> For a long time the ship was also charging 20% its only recently that on the ship as a perk they take 10%, I think a switch to an on land booking will attract 20% deposit.
> 
> Thats what I have paid on all my transferred bookings before, unless there is a recent change.



I have never paid 20% when transferring an OBB.  If you paid 10% on the ship, that sticks.

Jodie


----------



## Silverfox97

MAJPLO said:


> Any more info about anything out of California that you can share?



Nothing other than the 2 and 3 night sailings out of San Diego in between the WBPC and repo to Vancouver. That's all that they have planned thus far.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## lbgraves

I just wanted to let everyone who will be watching the pricing thread know that I will be at my physical therapy appointment tomorrow morning.  I should be online by noon EST.


----------



## RedSox68

tfc3rid said:


> Point of comparison, I booked first day for 2010 Baltic, Cat 7A was $10,600 for 2 Adults.



OUCH -- if this year's prices are like that (we are going for 7A too), then we're out because there are three of us!


----------



## Silverfox97

lbgraves said:


> I just wanted to let everyone who will be watching the pricing thread know that I will be at my physical therapy appointment tomorrow morning.  I should be online by noon EST.



WHAT? Unacceptable! 

(JUST KIDDDING)

I'll post my price quotes tomorrow once I get them from my TA 

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## jdb in AZ

RedSox68 said:


> OUCH -- if this year's prices are like that (we are going for 7A too), then we're out because there are three of us!



Yep.  We jumped ship and did the Baltics with Celebrity.  Great cruise for a lot less $$$$.


----------



## Disneypeach

experts,
my TA is Costco and they open later than DCL (I'm silver so my day looks like Thursday) and I'm wondering if I should try to book online myself at 8am and then transfer to Costco or wait til Costco opens their lines 2 hours later?
I've never transferred a ressie before so not sure how to do it but I'm sure I read somewhere on here that there is a way to do it.

thanks to everyone who has been helping with all the research!  I'm very impressed by the skills displayed on this board!

Peach


----------



## Lisa Lisa

Disneypeach said:


> experts,
> my TA is Costco and they open later than DCL (I'm silver so my day looks like Thursday) and I'm wondering if I should try to book online myself at 8am and then transfer to Costco or wait til Costco opens their lines 2 hours later?
> I've never transferred a ressie before so not sure how to do it but I'm sure I read somewhere on here that there is a way to do it.
> 
> thanks to everyone who has been helping with all the research!  I'm very impressed by the skills displayed on this board!
> 
> Peach



I'd book directly through DCL and then transfer. Just make sure you do it within 30 days. Call Costco Travel after you book and they'll help you with the transfer process.


----------



## ranidayz

Disneypeach said:


> experts, my TA is Costco and they open later than DCL (I'm silver so my day looks like Thursday) and I'm wondering if I should try to book online myself at 8am and then transfer to Costco or wait til Costco opens their lines 2 hours later? I've never transferred a ressie before so not sure how to do it but I'm sure I read somewhere on here that there is a way to do it.  thanks to everyone who has been helping with all the research!  I'm very impressed by the skills displayed on this board!  Peach



We have the same issue, but no choice other than to wait. We booked onboard and transferred to Costco long ago. In order for us to get our benefits, we have to wait for them.


----------



## Disneypeach

Lisa Lisa said:


> I'd book directly through DCL and then transfer. Just make sure you do it within 30 days. Call Costco Travel after you book and they'll help you with the transfer process.





ranidayz said:


> We have the same issue, but no choice other than to wait. We booked onboard and transferred to Costco long ago. In order for us to get our benefits, we have to wait for them.



one for and one against 
anyone want to be the tie-breaker?


----------



## lbgraves

Silverfox97 said:


> WHAT? Unacceptable!
> 
> (JUST KIDDDING)
> 
> I'll post my price quotes tomorrow once I get them from my TA



Trust me!  I'd rather be here than in the torture session.


----------



## GNRMatt

thinkoflaura said:


> Can anyone identify the place pictured on the top of page 6 of the PDF brochure that came out today?  Norway?  Iceland?  Just breathtaking.



That is definitely Flåm.  I'm surprised it is in there since Flåm isn't a port stop for Disney. It's a gorgeous place and the fjord you see there is the Sognefjord, the most spectacular fjord in Norway.  We were there last year and stayed at a hotel with that view and it was amazing.  Norway is definitely a country it's best to get a car and drive around because there is so much to see.  While a cruise is great and all, there's so much you'll miss by not having the time to really explore.


----------



## disneynme

I'm just going to wait and book with Costco. I figure I would be spending a lot of the 2 hours on hold anyway and I already had to wait through Wednesday, what's 2 more hours? It works out better for me anyway because by the time Costco Travel opens, I will have the house to myself because the others will be at school and work.


----------



## NancyIL

thinkoflaura said:


> Can anyone identify the place pictured on the top of page 6 of the PDF brochure that came out today?  Norway?  Iceland?  Just breathtaking.



That's Geiranger Fjord.


----------



## NancyIL

GNRMatt said:


> That is definitely Flåm.  I'm surprised it is in there since Flåm isn't a port stop for Disney. It's a gorgeous place and the fjord you see there is the Sognefjord, the most spectacular fjord in Norway.  We were there last year and stayed at a hotel with that view and it was amazing.  Norway is definitely a country it's best to get a car and drive around because there is so much to see.  While a cruise is great and all, there's so much you'll miss by not having the time to really explore.



I haven't been to Flam, but I was in Geiranger in 2012. Wherever it is - the Disney  ship was Photoshopped, as it has never been to either fjord!

Check out these photos of Geiranger Fjord: https://www.google.com/search?q=pho...kipedia.org%2Fwiki%2FGeirangerfjord;7193;4795

This one in particular looks like the photo in the DCL pdf: http://images.nationalgeographic.co...ache/geiranger-fjord-norway_11913_600x450.jpg


----------



## woody73

lbgraves said:


> Trust me!  I'd rather be here than in the torture session.


LOL!  I think for many of us, being on hold with DCL will be torture enough.

Woody


----------



## Lisa Lisa

Disneypeach said:


> one for and one against
> anyone want to be the tie-breaker?



I assumed that you don't have an OBB to transfer. If you do, you'll need to wait and call Costco.


----------



## DahliaRW

GNRMatt said:


> That is definitely Flåm.  I'm surprised it is in there since Flåm isn't a port stop for Disney. It's a gorgeous place and the fjord you see there is the Sognefjord, the most spectacular fjord in Norway.  We were there last year and stayed at a hotel with that view and it was amazing.  Norway is definitely a country it's best to get a car and drive around because there is so much to see.  While a cruise is great and all, there's so much you'll miss by not having the time to really explore.



You can do a day trip up to Flam on the train.  It could be a port excursion.


----------



## michellekcm

Am I going nuts? I would have sworn that the EBTA said it would stop at Faroe Islands, but now there's no mention of it on DCL's site...


----------



## NancyIL

michellekcm said:


> Am I going nuts? I would have sworn that the EBTA said it would stop at Faroe Islands, but now there's no mention of it on DCL's site...



That's on the repo cruise from Copenhagen to Dover.


----------



## tufbuf

It's impressive how the predicted Baltic/Norwegian cruises lined up with the actual one! Cool!!


----------



## mmouse37

Silverfox97 said:


> No. That's why they removed the CC stop. If they went to PC, CC then NY, you could've boarded.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



Thanks Em...kind of what I thought.  Oh well I will still do the cruise...put my request in with our TA.

MJ


----------



## Cousin Orville

DahliaRW said:


> You can do a day trip up to Flam on the train.  It could be a port excursion.



From which port?


----------



## DahliaRW

Cousin Orville said:


> From which port?



Bergen.  There are lots of day tours out of Bergen that go up to Flam.  By boat, train, bus, or any combination thereof.  I would expect to see it as a port adventure offered by DCL.  For example, here is a random one I found googling.  http://www.visitbergen.com/en/WHAT-TO-DO/Fjord-tours--Round-trips/?TLp=337387


----------



## AlexandNessa

mmouse37 said:


> Thanks Em...kind of what I thought.  Oh well I will still do the cruise...put my request in with our TA.
> 
> MJ



I'm leaving out the little tidbit about the first stop being New York when I sell this cruise to my husband ...

BTW, is this the first time DCL is going to Copenhagen?  I would love to see a post-cruise ABD tie-in, like the Barcelona pre-cruise one they have.


----------



## woody73

AlexandNessa said:


> . . . is this the first time DCL is going to Copenhagen?


As I recall, DCL went to Copenhagen in 2010.  It was a port on the Baltics itinerary.

Woody


----------



## AlexandNessa

woody73 said:


> As I recall, DCL went to Copenhagen in 2010.  It was a port on the Baltics itinerary.
> 
> Woody



Thanks, Woody.  Since it was just a port of call rather than a port of embarkation or debarkation, I'm guessing there was no ABD add-on?


----------



## Melcatfish

So excited for today... booking day! 

Hope everyone gets what they want at a price they can stomach!

Mel
x


----------



## woody73

AlexandNessa said:


> Thanks, Woody.  Since it was just a port of call rather than a port of embarkation or debarkation, I'm guessing there was no ABD add-on?


As I recall, there was one or more special port excursions.  For example, there was an early admission to Tivoli Gardens, an amusement park that was reportedly Walt's inspiration for Disneyland.

Woody


----------



## HermanTriplets+1

michellekcm said:


> Am I going nuts? I would have sworn that the EBTA said it would stop at Faroe Islands, but now there's no mention of it on DCL's site...



You're not nuts - I also saw Faroe initially mentioned on the EBTA itinerary. I remember because I thought "Hmmm two DCL visits in one season for that little port - wow!". I just looked at it more closely. It says going "past the Faroe islands", but doesn't seem to indicate a port stop.


----------



## Garyjames220

On the Norway cruise do you think there will be much of a price difference between the 7 and 9 night cruise


----------



## michellekcm

HermanTriplets+1 said:


> You're not nuts - I also saw Faroe initially mentioned on the EBTA itinerary. I remember because I thought "Hmmm two DCL visits in one season for that little port - wow!". I just looked at it more closely. It says going "past the Faroe islands", but doesn't seem to indicate a port stop.



Thanks. 

I was on the phone to my mum as we were going through the itinerary on the website. Mum wasn't planning on doing the EBTA with us, but she was looking at it saying she really wanted to go to Iceland, and weren't the Faroe Islands the ones near the top of Scotland and she would love to go there.

So I think it was there originally....


----------



## Sorcerina

Is there already a thread for the opening day prices?


----------



## EpcotKilterFan

Sorcerina said:


> Is there already a thread for the opening day prices?



http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3252636


----------



## DisneyCruiser83

Sorcerina said:


> Is there already a thread for the opening day prices?



Yes, Lisa (lbgraves) has already started one. She has a doctor's appointment this morning, but will update it around noon when she gets back. Plenty of time to pass out and then recover before tomorrow! LOL


----------



## Garyjames220

Hope this is not a daft question but I am tempted to book the Norway cruise as looked into it and quite a lot to see and do 

However what will it be like on board. Will it be a nice tempeture on this cruise ? What's it like if it's raining on board ? And will it be warm enough to do the slides/pools sit outside etc ?


----------



## valbob89

michellekcm said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I was on the phone to my mum as we were going through the itinerary on the website. Mum wasn't planning on doing the EBTA with us, but she was looking at it saying she really wanted to go to Iceland, and weren't the Faroe Islands the ones near the top of Scotland and she would love to go there.
> 
> So I think it was there originally....



The June 29 sailing has the following itinerary:
Copenhagen
Oslo
Kristiansurd,  Norway
Stavanger, Norway
At Sea
Akureyri Iceland
Reykjavik
Reykjavik
At Sea
*Torshaun, Faroe Island*
at Sea
Dover


----------



## jennyjinx3

I hope others will be posting when they book today we we can get an idea of pricing!


----------



## JenDen

OMG!  I can't find the reservation phone number !!!


Help!


Jennifer


----------



## EpcotKilterFan

800-449-3380


----------



## IBelieveInTheMagic

Hold time said it was 12 mins and I got through right at 8:00am.  

LOL 

Heather


----------



## kylmac

On hold!  They said wait time is 15 minutes!  Ugh!
ElizabethListening to Song of the South as well!


----------



## JenKatt

Anyone get through yet? we have two phones on hold (queue music)


----------



## JenDen

My call says it can't go through!


----------



## Rat-a-too-ee

I cannot get the call to go through, and when I do, it hangs up on me when I choose "1" for European cruises.


----------



## tajz90

Well I've gotten thru and can you say wow?!?!?! Omg. The price is crazy outrageous for the 11 night.


----------



## IBelieveInTheMagic

Still on hold - queue music playing.  Never received options to press any options.

Heather


----------



## pillow

On hold . . . just said wait time will be greater than 15 minutes . . .

Jodie


----------



## Cptjackandcrew

tajz90 said:


> Well I've gotten thru and can you say wow?!?!?! Omg. The price is crazy outrageous for the 11 night.



what was it? category? # of guests?


----------



## kimkatmom

tajz   would you like to share the crazy prices?


got put on hold at 5 am california


----------



## EpcotKilterFan

I got routed to questions about getting information about cruises.  Had to spell my name etc.....The as if I already had a reservation. I have no idea how that happened.

But I didn't hang up.  Have 2 phones on hold


----------



## JsMom2

I got in right at 8:00, and got a 10 minute hold time.  But since everyone is booking blind, I'm expecting that time to at least double as they have to ask alot of questions on prices.

Any news on the prices for Std Insides for the June 6 or 13 sailings?


----------



## tajz90

Cptjackandcrew said:


> what was it? category? # of guests?



4 people, 11 nt, veranda, $11,000++++ and I'm waiting on final pricing.


----------



## EpcotKilterFan

Be sure to post your pricing information to this thread http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3252636


----------



## DisneyManFamily4

I initially called the wrong number, but called the right one a minute later. Wait time is "greater than 15 minutes"


----------



## Cptjackandcrew

tajz90 said:


> 4 people, 11 nt, veranda, $11,000++++ and I'm waiting on final pricing.



thank you


----------



## pillow

tajz90 said:


> 4 people, 11 nt, veranda, $11,000++++ and I'm waiting on final pricing.



You didn't happen to price a porthole room, did you?

Jodie


----------



## IBelieveInTheMagic

JsMom2 said:


> I got in right at 8:00, and got a 10 minute hold time.  But since everyone is booking blind, I'm expecting that time to at least double as they have to ask alot of questions on prices.
> 
> Any news on the prices for Std Insides for the June 6 or 13 sailings?



Agree with this - I have "list" written down, Northern Europe, Med, Alaska, Fantasy Eastern, Dream DD, etc   I need to make use of my time, lol.

Heather


----------



## KJET54

On hold also waiting to have sticker shock... Anyone else get prices?


----------



## Rat-a-too-ee

I've been hung up on 4 times now, two on each phone number.  I cannot get past picking "1" for Europe 800-951-3532 or putting in my Castaway Club number at 800-449-3380.  I have been trying for 16 minutes.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Silverfox97

Guys. Post prices on pricing thread please. Will be easier to have in 1 location

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## Garyjames220

Will they tell me the current prices if am not gold


----------



## JenKatt

Garyjames220 said:


> Will they tell me the current prices if am not gold


probably not


----------



## JenDen

I'm still getting the call can't go through on castaway line and reservation line!


----------



## IBelieveInTheMagic

Rat-a-too-ee said:


> I've been hung up on 4 times now, two on each phone number.  I cannot get past picking "1" for Europe 800-951-3532 or putting in my Castaway Club number at 800-449-3380.  I have been trying for 16 minutes.
> 
> Any suggestions?



Yikes, thanks for the heads up!  When I got through at 8 (still on hold) it said to enter my res# and I didn't.  i just wait there and have been in queue since then.  I surely hope I don't get disconnected!

I'm sure they are bound to have issues as someone posted in another thread there were over 400 calls in queue.

Heather


----------



## MN Dis Fans

I got through right at 8AM, somehow ended up with Spanish reservationist. We're after Northern Europe either 10 or 22 July. I've gotten put back on hold 2x, as she's telling me her system is hanging up when she tries to book either of these dates.


----------



## lbgraves

Rat-a-too-ee said:


> I've been hung up on 4 times now, two on each phone number.  I cannot get past picking "1" for Europe 800-951-3532 or putting in my Castaway Club number at 800-449-3380.  I have been trying for 16 minutes.
> 
> Any suggestions?



Stop picking 1.  Just get to a reservation agent.  They can all take your call.

Please post prices in the opening day thread even if you don't book.  Thank you!!!


----------



## safeire

Garyjames220 said:


> Will they tell me the current prices if am not gold



I called and asked. They said to see prices, they have to start a reservation, and they can only do that with a gold/platinum club member number.


----------



## tajz90

Silverfox97 said:


> Guys. Post prices on pricing thread please. Will be easier to have in 1 location
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



Will do when I have the final pricing


----------



## Garyjames220

Hope this is not a daft question but I am tempted to book the Norway cruise as looked into it and quite a lot to see and do 

However what will it be like on board. Will it be a nice tempeture on this cruise ? What's it like if it's raining on board ? And will it be warm enough to do the slides/pools sit outside etc ?


----------



## DVC Mary

Noticed this message online (note I'm logged in as CC Gold)

"Looking for the new 2015 cruisesincluding new cruises to Northern Europe? You can book these itineraries as early as 8:00 a.m. on Thursday, March 27, 2014."


----------



## lanejudy

DVC Mary said:


> Noticed this message online (note I'm logged in as CC Gold)
> 
> "Looking for the new 2015 cruises—including new cruises to Northern Europe? You can book these itineraries as early as 8:00 a.m. on Thursday, March 27, 2014."



I don't think the website truly recognizes CC status except when looking at your own cruises.  That note is likely pertaining to the public opening tomorrow.  It will be live on the website tomorrow for booking.

Enjoy your cruise!


----------



## Garyjames220

DVC Mary said:


> Noticed this message online (note I'm logged in as CC Gold)
> 
> "Looking for the new 2015 cruisesincluding new cruises to Northern Europe? You can book these itineraries as early as 8:00 a.m. on Thursday, March 27, 2014."



So what time can I book online tomorrow if am from uk


----------



## lanejudy

Garyjames220 said:


> So what time can I book online tomorrow if am from uk



I believe 8am US Eastern time is about noon in London.

Enjoy your cruise!


----------



## GarakDS9

Been calling since 8:02.  Still not getting through on ordinary reservation line. CC line always disconnects after input of member number.


----------



## Rat-a-too-ee

GarakDS9 said:


> Been calling since 8:02.  Still not getting through on ordinary reservation line. CC line always disconnects after input of member number.



I am having the same problem, except I used time.gov to time my very first attempt at exactly 8 am.  Now I am trying 800-951-3532 again.


----------



## MN Dis Fans

We got our connecting stateroom for the 22 July sailing. The fare was just under $7K for each room.


----------



## tajz90

MN Dis Fans said:


> We got our connecting stateroom for the 22 July sailing. The fare was just under $7K for each room.



Veranda? Outside? Inside? Might have chose wrong.


----------



## jxtai

39 mins on hold.....


----------



## tajz90

I'm not sure how I got so "lucky". Maybe I didn't considering the price.... But I was done by 7:30 and no wait on the phone.


----------



## Rat-a-too-ee

tajz90 said:


> I'm not sure how I got so "lucky". Maybe I didn't considering the price.... But I was done by 7:30 and no wait on the phone.



Which phone number did you call?


----------



## GarakDS9

I have never been so glad to hear hold music.


----------



## MN Dis Fans

tajz90 said:


> Veranda? Outside? Inside? Might have chose wrong.



We booked the Secret Porthole Rooms (10A) 5522 & 5524. We love the rooms and location.


----------



## Robin"D"

DONE & BOOKED  b2b
15 day EBTA & 1st Northern Europe cruise
11b, same cabin for both cruise!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Robin & Angel "D"


----------



## rab1022

Finally gave up after 40 mins on hold ... have to go into work at some point.

Hopefully it'll be easier to get through around lunch?

In the past have prices increased much during the first few hours?

I'm just looking at the 5nt Magic before the EBTA in May and a couple different Fantasy 7nt Easterns in May/August.


----------



## cris0809

rab1022 said:


> In the past have prices increased much during the first few hours?



They can go up substantially, it just depends on how popular a sailing and category is.


----------



## Rat-a-too-ee

I cannot get through.  7 times hung up by the system now.  So frustrated!


----------



## Emzed

Don't... know... how much.... longer... I can........ last.... on........hold!!


----------



## mom3bellasorella

44 min on hold on castaway#!   Just got through.. Most suites are gone.


----------



## ThereYouSeeHer

rab1022 said:


> Finally gave up after 40 mins on hold ... have to go into work at some point.
> 
> Hopefully it'll be easier to get through around lunch?
> 
> In the past have prices increased much during the first few hours?
> 
> I'm just looking at the 5nt Magic before the EBTA in May and a couple different Fantasy 7nt Easterns in May/August.


Ooh, we're looking at the 5 nt Magic in May, too.  Would love to know any prices or info when you get through later!  I'll also be checking the opening day price thread...


----------



## Cinderella1001

45 min...............Right now they are saying You've got a friend in me......


----------



## pillow

50 minutes on hold here . . .  

Jodie


----------



## Emzed

mom3bellasorella said:


> 44 min on hold on castaway#!   Just got through.. Most suites are gone.



What am I doing wrong?? I've been on hold for 54 minutes on the Castaway line


----------



## Rat-a-too-ee

It's a miracle.  I hear hold music.  I hope they can help me sometime today...


----------



## dsnydaddy

about 60 minutes on hold now.  Sheesh!


----------



## pillow

Good grief . . . this is crazy.  Have been on hold now for well over an hour!  Glad I blocked off my entire morning.

Jodie


----------



## carolrie

Me too.  Now at 1 hour and 17 minutes ugg!!


----------



## NancyIL

Robin"D";51044093 said:
			
		

> DONE & BOOKED  b2b
> 15 day EBTA & 1st Northern Europe cruise
> 11b, same cabin for both cruise!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Robin & Angel "D"



Please post your prices on the pricing thread: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3252636  Thanks!


----------



## topsy

Apologies if this has been asked a million times before - could someone please tell me where DCL stand on cancelling reservations?

I can't decide between the 2015 EBTA and the 12 night northern europe cruise so thought i oculd book both and cancel whichever one we choose not to do at a later date. Obviously I would not want to pay for having to cancel! 

Will this just mess things up for everyone else? I dont want to prevent someone else from booking a category which we may end up cancelling! 

The opportunity to sail from the UK seems too good to pass up. Especially as, for once, we won't have to add airfare to the cost of our holiday! 

Speaking of the UK - does anyone know if there is a UK number we can call tomorrow?


----------



## jxtai

GarakDS9 said:


> I have never been so glad to hear hold music.



me too!!! 1 hour and 23 mins.... still holding!!  so much fun!!


----------



## lanejudy

topsy said:


> Apologies if this has been asked a million times before - could someone please tell me where DCL stand on cancelling reservations?
> 
> I can't decide between the 2015 EBTA and the 12 night northern europe cruise so thought i oculd book both and cancel whichever one we choose not to do at a later date. Obviously I would not want to pay for having to cancel! ...



You can cancel and receive full refund up until the PIF date -- which is 75 days for most US-based closed-loop cruises, and I *think* it's 120 days for repositioning (one-way) or cruises originating in a non-US port.  After the PIF date, cancelation penalties begin with deposit (20% even if OBB), then more as the sail date gets closer. 

Concierge deposit is non-refundable but can be transferred to another sailing.


----------



## ahain

topsy said:


> Apologies if this has been asked a million times before - could someone please tell me where DCL stand on cancelling reservations?
> 
> I can't decide between the 2015 EBTA and the 12 night northern europe cruise so thought i oculd book both and cancel whichever one we choose not to do at a later date. Obviously I would not want to pay for having to cancel!
> 
> Will this just mess things up for everyone else? I dont want to prevent someone else from booking a category which we may end up cancelling!
> 
> The opportunity to sail from the UK seems too good to pass up. Especially as, for once, we won't have to add airfare to the cost of our holiday!
> 
> Speaking of the UK - does anyone know if there is a UK number we can call tomorrow?



AFAIK, it won't necessarily "mess things up," but it will contribute to the ship appearing to be booking up more quickly, which drives pricing up more quickly for the next guy.  It could also have the potential of someone not being able to get the category they desire, but technically that would "open up" when you cancelled.


----------



## GarakDS9

After 40 minutes of not getting through, I celebrated now hearing hold music. I regret that now after 1 hour and 10 minutes of hold music.


----------



## Robin"D"

NancyIL said:


> Please post your prices on the pricing thread: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3252636  Thanks!



DONE!   

Robin & Angel "D"


----------



## jxtai

ship : Disney Magic 
Cruise Itinerary: 7 Night Northern Europe
Date : May 30,2015
Catergory: 10A
Deck : 7
2 Adult.no insurance no transfer: $3824.00 Including tax

called in at 8:00 ... one hour and 45 mins wait time!!


----------



## NancyIL

Robin"D";51044638 said:
			
		

> DONE!
> 
> Robin & Angel "D"



Thank you - the Transatlantic is the cruise my travel agent is booking for me.   That  price was *without* the 10% onboard booking discount - right?

**ETA - now that I know the amount of taxes at $143.18 for 2 people - your base price of $1,350 pp for an 11B has to be after the 10% OBB discount (i.e., $1,500 pp base price). Someone posted on page 1 of the pricing thread that their 11A was $1,595 pp before taxes, although my math says it was $1,575 pp after subtracting the taxes from the total price given.


----------



## dvcdisney

I was on hold for about 50 mins and I was only his second call of the day.

Good news is I had a pick of the rooms. It was quite open at the time.

I had moved my OBB to the 11 night Norwegian/Iceland Cruise. 

Definitely a sticker shock! Even with the OBB discount.

I will post it on the Opening day prices shortly.


----------



## holula

NancyIL said:


> Thank you - the Transatlantic is the cruise my travel agent is booking for me.   That  price was without the 10% onboard booking discount - right?



Mine too. I am still waiting for my confirmation from her... We asked for an 11C. I was hoping it would be $2500 without the OBB but it doesn't look like it will be!


----------



## NancyIL

holula said:


> Mine too. I am still waiting for my confirmation from her... We asked for an 11C. I was hoping it would be $2500 without the OBB but it doesn't look like it will be!



I'd like an 11C, but since there are only 13 of them - I  asked my travel agent to book whatever was least expensive!  I knew this cruise would cost more than previous Transatlantics because it has a better itinerary. I had a dream that the starting price was $1,599 + taxes pp - so I am relieved that it's a bit less. I'll look forward to finding out how much less later today!


----------



## GarakDS9

Done.

Booked 6/20 9 Night Norway and 6/29 11 Night Norway/Iceland.

1 hour 16 minutes on hold 

Transaction done in 16 minutes.

All 4 obstructed verandah staterooms are gone already. 

Went with larger 6a for my BtoB. 

Will post prices on other thread.


----------



## pillow

How I'm on hold while my Costco agent attempts to call DCL!  Loads of fun this morning.  

Jodie


----------



## lanejudy

jxtai said:


> ship : Disney Magic
> Cruise Itinerary: 7 Night Northern Europe
> Date : May 30,2015
> Catergory: 10A
> Deck : 7
> 2 Adult.no insurance no transfer: $3824.00 Including tax
> 
> called in at 8:00 ... one hour and 45 mins wait time!!



Please remember to post this to the Opening Day thread:  http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3252636


----------



## dsnydaddy

total wait time for me was 1 hour and 45 minutes.  Very helpful castmember, Brittany.  got what I needed and posted prices on the Opening day board.


----------



## Zeppelin

calls now not going through...this can't be done on line?


----------



## tufbuf

Zeppelin said:


> calls now not going through...this can't be done on line?



Nope, not till tomorrow.


----------



## cris0809

Zeppelin said:


> calls now not going through...this can't be done on line?



Not until tomorrow.


----------



## Rat-a-too-ee

It took almost 2-1/2 hours, but I finally got my reservation.  I am posting the price here and on the other page:

May 30, 7-night Northern Europe
Cat 10A - Deck 5 Secret Porthole Room (obstructed view)
2 adults $3824 with taxes  ($3450 with my OBB discount)


----------



## tajz90

dvcdisney said:


> I was on hold for about 50 mins and I was only his second call of the day.
> 
> Good news is I had a pick of the rooms. It was quite open at the time.
> 
> I had moved my OBB to the 11 night Norwegian/Iceland Cruise.
> 
> Definitely a sticker shock! Even with the OBB discount.
> 
> I will post it on the Opening day prices shortly.



I moved mine also.  The Disney rep said something about the room credit not transferring even though the discount did.  Did you hear anything like that? She asked me to hold while she asked a supervisor but I knew she was busy and said I'd call back next week for answer.


----------



## JsMom2

On hold for 2 hrs, 18 minutes, call finished at 2 hrs, 37 minutes.
Booked B2B on the Magic June 6 and 13 in same sideways 11B stateroom!

Prices posted on the price thread.


----------



## babydiver

GOOD LUCK EVERYBODY - we were on hold for 2.5 hours



*14 night WESTBOUND PANAMA CANAL - 1st May 2015*
cat 11b for 2 adults $2970.96 with no ins/no transfers/ no OBB


booked yeh


*11 night NORTHERN NORWEGIAN FJORDS AND ICELAND - 29th June 2015*

cat 11b for 2 adults $5155.78 with no ins/no transfers/ no OBB


*7 night DOVER TO BARCELONA - 3rd August 2015*

cat 11b for 2 adults $3307.20 with no ins/no transfers/ no OBB


----------



## queenofheartsfan

After 1 hour and 40 minutes was able to get a concierge cabin ( category V ) for a 4 night Dream August 31, 2015! 
$2786 with insurance!!!


----------



## Rat-a-too-ee

tajz90 said:


> I moved mine also.  The Disney rep said something about the room credit not transferring even though the discount did.  Did you hear anything like that? She asked me to hold while she asked a supervisor but I knew she was busy and said I'd call back next week for answer.



The rep stated both my discount and onboard credit successfully transferred over.


----------



## bas71873

Why can't you guys we CAN book today book online?  Will I be able to book online (1st time booker)?  I really can't stand having to get on the phone?


----------



## tufbuf

bas71873 said:


> Why can't you guys we CAN book today book online?  Will I be able to book online (1st time booker)?  I really can't stand having to get on the phone?



If this is your first cruise w Disney, you can only book starting tomorrow and it will be available online.


----------



## bas71873

tufbuf said:


> If this is your first cruise w Disney, you can only book starting tomorrow and it will be available online.



Thanks.  Online is how I prefer to do it.  Thank you.  I'm following the pricing thread and have my game plan ready for tomorrow.

My other question.  Seems a lot of people are booking WITHOUT insurance.  Why?  I've never done insurance for any of our WDW vacations, but for some reason I feel with a cruise I need too.  Do I?


----------



## ThereYouSeeHer

bas71873 said:


> Thanks.  Online is how I prefer to do it.  Thank you.  I'm following the pricing thread and have my game plan ready for tomorrow.
> 
> My other question.  Seems a lot of people are booking WITHOUT insurance.  Why?  I've never done insurance for any of our WDW vacations, but for some reason I feel with a cruise I need too.  Do I?


Some people get insurance elsewhere.  I prefer insurance through DCL, but either way, make sure you have something for a cruise!


----------



## dvcdisney

tajz90 said:


> I moved mine also.  The Disney rep said something about the room credit not transferring even though the discount did.  Did you hear anything like that? She asked me to hold while she asked a supervisor but I knew she was busy and said I'd call back next week for answer.



The CM that I spoke with didn't mention anything about not being able to transfer the room credit. He said several times that the total include the OBB discount. I will check in a few days when it's not so busy. I would hope that since it's still within the new OBB timeframe, and it's obviously not a blackout date, and our reservation number remains the same, then I think it should still be there. I do think that if for some reason, they were having trouble getting the discount in, then I would definitely confirm that it's still there.


----------



## lanejudy

tajz90 said:


> I moved mine also.  The Disney rep said something about the room credit not transferring even though the discount did.  Did you hear anything like that? She asked me to hold while she asked a supervisor but I knew she was busy and said I'd call back next week for answer.



Was your dummy OBB for a short cruise?  Maybe because the OBC changes from $100 to $200, she wasn't seeing it right away?  Just thinking outloud...


----------



## tfc3rid

My TA informed me that Cat 7A for the Copenhagen to Dover cruise is sold out...


----------



## lanejudy

babydiver said:


> GOOD LUCK EVERYBODY - we were on hold for 2.5 hours
> 
> 
> 
> *14 night WESTBOUND PANAMA CANAL - 1st May 2015*
> cat 11b for 2 adults $2970.96 with no ins/no transfers/ no OBB
> 
> 
> booked yeh
> 
> 
> *11 night NORTHERN NORWEGIAN FJORDS AND ICELAND - 29th June 2015*
> 
> cat 11b for 2 adults $5155.78 with no ins/no transfers/ no OBB
> 
> 
> *7 night DOVER TO BARCELONA - 3rd August 2015*
> 
> cat 11b for 2 adults $3307.20 with no ins/no transfers/ no OBB




If you haven't already, please remember to post this to the Opening Day thread:  http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3252636


----------



## Case1096

ThereYouSeeHer said:


> Some people get insurance elsewhere.  I prefer insurance through DCL, but either way, make sure you have something for a cruise!



We usually do 3rd party insurance because the coverage is more inclusive than exclusive.  Our DD has a chronic medical issue so we are always in the pre existing condition category.  Generally cruise lines insurance excludes pre existing conditions.  Also you can include other components of your trip with 3rd party insurance.  But in the end we never cruise without insurance.


----------



## bas71873

ThereYouSeeHer said:


> Some people get insurance elsewhere.  I prefer insurance through DCL, but either way, make sure you have something for a cruise!


----------



## disneypeyau

Does anybody know the price of the June 26 DD on the dream? I can't seem to find it.


----------



## JoyB-UK

Can't believe how expensive the 7 night dover to barcelona repo is.  Looks like it starts at about $1500 per person and only has 3 ports.  I was really thinking this would be my fall back cruise but I'm not that interested to pay that.  I think I would rather pay more and do Alaska.


----------



## disdel

tfc3rid said:


> My TA informed me that Cat 7A for the Copenhagen to Dover cruise is sold out...



We snagged one of only two 7A left @ 1055 EST
Try the 6A, they were only $55 per adult difference


----------



## pillow

So, this is odd . . . after a 2 hour hold, the DCL rep told my Costco rep that since I have moved my dummy booking several times, they will not allow me to move it again.  The DCL rep was putting that into the notes section of my cruise.  Alaska is what we were waiting for, so I have no intention of moving again.  However, there is no "limit" to the number of times you can move a dummy booking that I have heard of.  The 18 month rule should pretty much take care of folks moving cruises forward indefinitely.  Anyone else run into this???

Jodie


----------



## ThereYouSeeHer

pillow said:


> So, this is odd . . . after a 2 hour hold, the DCL rep told my Costco rep that since I have moved my dummy booking several times, they will not allow me to move it again.  The DCL rep was putting that into the notes section of my cruise.  Alaska is what we were waiting for, so I have no intention of moving again.  However, there is no "limit" to the number of times you can move a dummy booking that I have heard of.  The 18 month rule should pretty much take care of folks moving cruises forward indefinitely.  Anyone else run into this???
> 
> Jodie


That's scary because I have moved my current reservation many times, and am planning on moving it potentially two more times!  I don't know of any limits.  Did they eventually let you move it??  What are you going to do?


----------



## lanejudy

ThereYouSeeHer said:


> That's scary because I have moved my current reservation many times, and am planning on moving it potentially two more times!  I don't know of any limits.  Did they eventually let you move it??  What are you going to do?



You are aware than any OBB made before mid-November 2013 must be completed (sailing, not just booked) before November 2015?  I'm not sure how far out you planned to push your current OBB in 2 more times.  

If it's not an OBB, just a reservation you keep pushing around, I don't believe there are any limits.  

Other than unconfirmed rumors or mis-information, I haven't heard officially that there is any limit to the number of times an OBB can be moved, but any OBB booked since November are restricted to use 18 months from first booking date.

Enjoy your cruise!


----------



## ThereYouSeeHer

Case1096 said:


> We usually do 3rd party insurance because the coverage is more inclusive than exclusive.  Our DD has a chronic medical issue so we are always in the pre existing condition category.  Generally cruise lines insurance excludes pre existing conditions.  Also you can include other components of your trip with 3rd party insurance.  But in the end we never cruise without insurance.


Very true.  For us, I like that DCL has a cancel-for-any-reason clause built into it.  Alot of 3rd party CFAR plans give you less than 100% of the cruise amount back in cash, but I'd rather have 100% of it back as a DCL credit for future use.  I'm also more likely not to add insurance if I have to shop around for it, so there is a convenience factor, too.  But I understand that alot of cruisers prefer going outside of DCL!


----------



## Ferrentinos

Is the general public able to book tomorrow morning?  Will the website be active for us then or do you have to call it in?

THanks!  We are interested in doing a 7 night summer cruise aboard the Fantasy.

EDIT: Sorry I saw the response to another poster earlier in the thread - missed that update!  I see that I will be able to book online tomorrow.  Thanks!


----------



## lanejudy

Ferrentinos said:


> Is the general public able to book tomorrow morning?  Will the website be active for us then or do you have to call it in?
> 
> THanks!  We are interested in doing a 7 night summer cruise aboard the Fantasy.



Yes, booking opens to the general public tomorrow (Thursday) morning.  Phones should be live by 8am as well as the website.  Since sometimes there are glitches on the website, I recommend doing both simultaneously to see which gets you connected and booked fastest.

Good luck and enjoy your cruise!


----------



## ThereYouSeeHer

lanejudy said:


> You are aware than any OBB made before mid-November 2013 must be completed (sailing, not just booked) before November 2015?  I'm not sure how far out you planned to push your current OBB in 2 more times.
> 
> If it's not an OBB, just a reservation you keep pushing around, I don't believe there are any limits.
> 
> Other than unconfirmed rumors or mis-information, I haven't heard officially that there is any limit to the number of times an OBB can be moved, but any OBB booked since November are restricted to use 18 months from first booking date.
> 
> Enjoy your cruise!


Yes, thank you!  We are expecting to move our current dummy to May 2015, and then wait for fall 2015 schedules to come out.  If any of those work for us better, we expect to finally complete a cruise prior to the end of November 2015 or just cancel altogether.  I don't think cruisers should be penalized for moving dummy reservations when Disney releases limited itineraries at a time!

I wonder if the previous poster's 'limit' is in relation to Costco transfers?


----------



## pillow

ThereYouSeeHer said:


> That's scary because I have moved my current reservation many times, and am planning on moving it potentially two more times!  I don't know of any limits.  Did they eventually let you move it??  What are you going to do?



I was able to move it and book Alaska this morning, but she said I would not be able to move it again.  She was putting a note on my res.

I haven't heard of an official policy regarding this.  Perhaps she was just grumpy this morning!?!?

Jodie


----------



## Ofinn

pillow said:


> So, this is odd . . . after a 2 hour hold, the DCL rep told my Costco rep that since I have moved my dummy booking several times, they will not allow me to move it again.  The DCL rep was putting that into the notes section of my cruise.  Alaska is what we were waiting for, so I have no intention of moving again.  However, there is no "limit" to the number of times you can move a dummy booking that I have heard of.  The 18 month rule should pretty much take care of folks moving cruises forward indefinitely.  Anyone else run into this???
> 
> Jodie



Sounds like a bad cm. I would try again. There is no limit to how many times you can move it. That would really make me mad.


----------



## pillow

ThereYouSeeHer said:


> I wonder if the previous poster's 'limit' is in relation to Costco transfers?



No - had nothing to do with Costco.  The DCL rep was the one who said I had moved my res "too many times."  The Costco rep was puzzled by her comment, as there is no DCL policy limiting the number of times you can move a cruise (other than the 18 month limitation).

Jodie


----------



## luv2sleep

Quite happy that it looks like my Alaska cruise won't be crazy high tomorrow. Looks like people are very focused on the Norwegian itineraries.


----------



## Ofinn

pillow said:


> I was able to move it and book Alaska this morning, but she said I would not be able to move it again.  She was putting a note on my res.
> 
> I haven't heard of an official policy regarding this.  Perhaps she was just grumpy this morning!?!?
> 
> Jodie



Maybe it's better to just move it online. This is why I am afraid to give control of my reservation to a TA or Costco. It's so much easier to make changes online.


----------



## bas71873

luv2sleep said:


> Quite happy that it looks like my Alaska cruise won't be crazy high tomorrow. Looks like people are very focused on the Norwegian itineraries.



I was thinking the same thing with my little 4 day Bahamian on the Dream in early June...


----------



## pillow

luv2sleep said:


> Quite happy that it looks like my Alaska cruise won't be crazy high tomorrow. Looks like people are very focused on the Norwegian itineraries.



Our Alaska price was just slightly higher than what I had estimated based on 2014 releases.  Not cheap, but not terrible either.

Jodie


----------



## Ferrentinos

lanejudy said:


> Yes, booking opens to the general public tomorrow (Thursday) morning.  Phones should be live by 8am as well as the website.  Since sometimes there are glitches on the website, I recommend doing both simultaneously to see which gets you connected and booked fastest.
> 
> Good luck and enjoy your cruise!



Thanks so much!  We cruised when DCL left out of NYC in 2012 - have been dying to get back onboard - so opening day prices may be what gets us there!  Thanks to all on this board and on the pricing board for helping keep me in the loop!


----------



## CaliforniaGirl09

tfc3rid said:


> My TA informed me that Cat 7A for the Copenhagen to Dover cruise is sold out...



I believe SPHs and all concierge rooms are also sold out for this cruise.


----------



## ThereYouSeeHer

pillow said:


> No - had nothing to do with Costco.  The DCL rep was the one who said I had moved my res "too many times."  The Costco rep was puzzled by her comment, as there is no DCL policy limiting the number of times you can move a cruise (other than the 18 month limitation).
> 
> Jodie


Yikes!  That is crazy and really doesn't make sense.  However, I'm glad you got it moved now!


----------



## pixiejen

Have many people heard from TA's who were making reservations this morning?? Mine emailed when on hold but I haven't heard from her since. Nervous/excited!!!


----------



## pillow

Ofinn said:


> Maybe it's better to just move it online. This is why I am afraid to give control of my reservation to a TA or Costco. It's so much easier to make changes online.



It was a dummy res that Costco was already holding for me.  The Costco rep was wonderful.  I really do think the DCL rep was just green and didn't know what she was doing.  Just to clarify - I was able to move my res and book Alaska this morning.  The DCL rep just said that I would not be able to move it AGAIN.  I'm sure if I wanted to make a stink over it, I could have Costco call and speak with a DCL supervisor.  However, right now we have no plans to move the res.  If something happens, and we must move it, I'll deal with DCL then.  It was a bit irritating though - felt like a slap on the hand by DCL.

And I do agree - would much prefer to make changes online.  But I don't mind dealing with a little (insert word of choice here) to get Costco's cash card.  a $405 cash card on a $5700 cruise ain't bad!

Jodie


----------



## NancyIL

pixiejen said:


> Have many people heard from TA's who were making reservations this morning?? Mine emailed when on hold but I haven't heard from her since. Nervous/excited!!!



My travel agent emailed  my confirmation to me at 11:30 central time.


----------



## tufbuf

pixiejen said:


> Have many people heard from TA's who were making reservations this morning?? Mine emailed when on hold but I haven't heard from her since. Nervous/excited!!!



Mine emailed me at 7:37 am PST.


----------



## JsMom2

bas71873 said:


> Why can't you guys we CAN book today book online?  Will I be able to book online (1st time booker)?  I really can't stand having to get on the phone?



Have a travel agent do it for you.


----------



## AquaDame

pillow said:


> It was a dummy res that Costco was already holding for me.  The Costco rep was wonderful.  I really do think the DCL rep was just green and didn't know what she was doing.  Just to clarify - I was able to move my res and book Alaska this morning.  The DCL rep just said that I would not be able to move it AGAIN.  I'm sure if I wanted to make a stink over it, I could have Costco call and speak with a DCL supervisor.  However, right now we have no plans to move the res.  If something happens, and we must move it, I'll deal with DCL then.  It was a bit irritating though - felt like a slap on the hand by DCL.
> 
> And I do agree - would much prefer to make changes online.  But I don't mind dealing with a little (insert word of choice here) to get Costco's cash card.  a $405 cash card on a $5700 cruise ain't bad!
> 
> Jodie



I had thought when they changed the policy to 18 months they had also put a limit on the number of moves...? I hadn't heard anything more about it though so I figured I was nuts.


----------



## tfc3rid

disdel said:


> We snagged one of only two 7A left @ 1055 EST
> Try the 6A, they were only $55 per adult difference



Got the 6A, overall price was $10,500 as 3 Adults...  Expensive but could have been worse.


----------



## Reeses N Snickers

Here is the link I found for the notice about the 18 months rule change to use OBB from The Disney Cruise Line Blog

http://http://disneycruiselineblog.com/2013/11/onboard-booking-offer-policy-revised-use-lose-18-months/

I didn't see anything about limiting the number of times a cruise could be move.


----------



## CaliforniaGirl09

booger73 said:


> I'm* extrapolating from previous costs to predict 2015 * (so this might be off a little), but gives you an idea:
> 
> 11 nt Norweigian-Repo
> Cat 11: $2453
> Cat 10: $2838
> Cat 9: $3105
> Cat 8: $3232
> Cat 7: $3696
> Cat 6: $3824
> Cat 5: $3955
> Cat 4: $4284
> Cat 3: $4879
> Cat 2: $5568
> Cat 1: $5871
> 
> Child < 3: 790, 3-12: 1414, > 12: $1448
> 
> Northern European 12 night:
> Cat 11: $2844
> Cat 10: $3290
> Cat 9: $3600
> Cat 8: $3748
> Cat 7: $4285
> Cat 6: $4433
> Cat 5: $4585
> Cat 4: $4967
> Cat 3: $5657
> Cat 2: $6456
> Cat 1: $6807
> 
> Child<3: $916, 3-12: 1639, >12: 1678
> 
> Note, this is only my close estimation - we will know more tomorrow for sure.. but if you're like me, you want to know 'about how much'...
> 
> (The figures are based on base price * a multiple as you go up per stateroom.. for comparison sakes, a cat 3 is usually ~ 2 times inside state room price, a cat 5-6 is 1.55-1.61)
> 
> I think it's going to be pretty close to right.. for example:
> 2A2K = Cat 5, 11 night prices to about $3955+3955+1414+1448 = $10772 for 11 night.. we payed a little over >12 for the 12-night Med in 2013..



The concierge staterooms have gotten way out of wack--not even close, sadly. For the 11 night they were sold out, but the reservations specialist said the one she did earlier that morning for 4 (2A, 2C) was around $30k for a one bedroom (Category 3). 

I priced out one of the two remaining 1 bedroom concierge rooms on the 12-night Baltics and for 3A/1C (15), the price was $36,012.48! (Our son is 18 for this cruise, thus the 3 A). 

The prices on the 9As were closer: 
11-night Iceland 2A $7164.38 (that is with OBB, so figure without roughly $8000).
12-Night Baltics 2A $6837.88 (without OBB)

Very interesting though--thanks for doing. Next time, we'll have to remember to double or triple the concierge rooms


----------



## kelmarie66

Forgive me but what is a secret porthole or secret verandah stateroom?


----------



## Melcatfish

kelmarie66 said:


> Forgive me but what is a secret porthole or secret verandah stateroom?



They are obstructed view so the secret portholes are sold at the price of an inside cabin and the secret verandahs are in a category with ocean view rooms.

Mel
x


----------



## Melcatfish

I can see from my castaway club page that I have 5513 booked for the 22nd July cruise! No price email from TA but I am happy that she is concentrating on getting the bookings made before emailing prices. This room is the sideways cat 11b we had for Venice last year and I am very happy with it - hopefully the price will make me happy too!!?!?!

Mel
x


----------



## lanejudy

kelmarie66 said:


> Forgive me but what is a secret porthole or secret verandah stateroom?



These are on the Magic and Wonder, and are priced at the lower category -- a secret porthole room has an obstructed view so priced as an interior; I believe a secret verandah room has a tiny balcony (some might say unusable for more than 1 person standing) so priced as an oceanview.


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Melcatfish said:


> I can see from my castaway club page that I have 5513 booked for the 22nd July cruise! No price email from TA but I am happy that she is concentrating on getting the bookings made before emailing prices. This room is the sideways cat 11b we had for Venice last year and I am very happy with it - hopefully the price will make me happy too!!?!?!
> 
> Mel
> x



I am with you on the cruise, hey start the meets thread now! And I bulked at the $34k for the Cat T way unrealistic now that's $7k more than 2014 for 12 nights and less ports, so we have two Cat 5s actually as connecting get better beds than a Cat T and as Platinum I get a lot of the concierge perks anyway.

DCL have messed up the pricing on one of the two rooms so complain gat the moment via TA.


----------



## JsMom2

lanejudy said:


> These are on the Magic and Wonder, and are priced at the lower category -- a secret porthole room has an obstructed view so priced as an interior; I believe a secret verandah room has a tiny balcony (some might say unusable for more than 1 person standing) so priced as an oceanview.



The secret verandahs have been repriced as Navigator verandahs.  Still a good deal though.


----------



## CaliforniaGirl09

CaliforniaGirl09 said:


> 12-Night Baltics 2A $6837.88 (without OBB)



Need to correct my pricing. My TA booked the wrong second cruise (which explained the cheaper pricing).

July 10th 12 Night Baltics is actually $9666.24 for 2A in a 9A.


----------



## Tink1987

How firm do people think the port times are listed on the DCL website? Only 4 hours and 45 minutes in Tallinn on the Jul 10th 12 night cruise? If the prices are really as bad tomorrow as I am expecting them coupled with short port times, I think we are going to stick with our original plan of 2 weeks in Japan next year....


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Tink1987 said:


> How firm do people think the port times are listed on the DCL website? Only 4 hours and 45 minutes in Tallinn on the Jul 10th 12 night cruise? If the prices are really as bad tomorrow as I am expecting them coupled with short port times, I think we are going to stick with our original plan of 2 weeks in Japan next year....



The Magic has a long long trip down back from Tallinn and onwards to Dover, I cant see that time changing, yes its half a day, the good news is Tallinn is compact its close to the port and you should be able to get a reasonable amount done in that time.

But yes price wise its not as good value as it could be.


----------



## Tink1987

DISNEY FANTASY said:


> The Magic has a long long trip down back from Tallinn and onwards to Dover, I cant see that time changing, yes its half a day, the good news is Tallinn is compact its close to the port and you should be able to get a reasonable amount done in that time.
> 
> But yes price wise its not as good value as it could be.



Thanks so much for your help. I have a feeling this will be a 'put deposit down cruise and think about it for 2 months until Japan flights come out for next April' decision


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

Tink1987 said:


> Thanks so much for your help. I have a feeling this will be a 'put deposit down cruise and think about it for 2 months until Japan flights come out for next April' decision



This is us arriving in Tallinn, there is a RCL ship to the right and to the right of that is the old city.


----------



## Meghatron

lanejudy said:


> I believe a secret verandah room has a tiny balcony (some might say unusable for more than 1 person standing) so priced as an oceanview.



A secret verandah on the Magic and Wonder is a full plexiglass verandah room that used to be categorized as a 5 and is now a 7A due to a minor obstruction (and I do mean MINOR) that curves over the top of the balcony. Not all Magic class 7As are secret verandahs; you have to know which four rooms to ask for.

Also, Magic class 7As are NOT AT ALL the same thing as the tiny 1-person 7A balconies on the Dream and Fantasy. The magic class 7As are full size balconies that are enclosed with an open-air porthole.


----------



## DahliaRW

Tink1987 said:


> How firm do people think the port times are listed on the DCL website? Only 4 hours and 45 minutes in Tallinn on the Jul 10th 12 night cruise? If the prices are really as bad tomorrow as I am expecting them coupled with short port times, I think we are going to stick with our original plan of 2 weeks in Japan next year....



I wouldn't do 2 weeks in Japan in the summer, though.  It's hot as h*ll and humid and miserable!  I would go October through May.  In september is was 98 with 95% humidity.  The only good part about that was I never had to iron my clothes, they dewrinkled on their own while walking to the train!


----------



## booger73

CaliforniaGirl09 said:


> The concierge staterooms have gotten way out of wack--not even close, sadly. For the 11 night they were sold out, but the reservations specialist said the one she did earlier that morning for 4 (2A, 2C) was around $30k for a one bedroom (Category 3).
> 
> I priced out one of the two remaining 1 bedroom concierge rooms on the 12-night Baltics and for 3A/1C (15), the price was $36,012.48! (Our son is 18 for this cruise, thus the 3 A).
> 
> The prices on the 9As were closer:
> 11-night Iceland 2A $7164.38 (that is with OBB, so figure without roughly $8000).
> 12-Night Baltics 2A $6837.88 (without OBB)
> 
> Very interesting though--thanks for doing. Next time, we'll have to remember to double or triple the concierge rooms



Thanks..
I can't believe the prices for the Cat 3, 2, 1.. the others I figured give/take a little, pretty close.

I'm happy for the people who can do those rooms, but certainly not for us..

I'm not sure what to think about DCL pricing those rooms at that price...


----------



## AquaDame

DahliaRW said:


> I wouldn't do 2 weeks in Japan in the summer, though.  It's hot as h*ll and humid and miserable!  I would go October through May.  In september is was 98 with 95% humidity.  The only good part about that was I never had to iron my clothes, they dewrinkled on their own while walking to the train!



She said April.


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

booger73 said:


> Thanks..
> I can't believe the prices for the Cat 3, 2, 1.. the others I figured give/take a little, pretty close.
> 
> I'm happy for the people who can do those rooms, but certainly not for us..
> 
> I'm not sure what to think about DCL pricing those rooms at that price...



$34k for a Cat T for 12 nights, up $7k on this year for 12 nights and less ports!!!

A lot of people will NOT think that's good value for money, I am not going to throw money away, I hope at some point they realize what there doing. 

I am platinum and without a concierge lounge there is little to justify that cost now on the older ships.


----------



## krisinparis

Meghatron said:


> A secret verandah on the Magic and Wonder is a full plexiglass verandah room that used to be categorized as a 5 and is now a 7A due to a minor obstruction (and I do mean MINOR) that curves over the top of the balcony. Not all Magic class 7As are secret verandahs; you have to know which four rooms to ask for.
> 
> Also, Magic class 7As are NOT AT ALL the same thing as the tiny 1-person 7A balconies on the Dream and Fantasy. The magic class 7As are full size balconies that are enclosed with an open-air porthole.



Would you happen to know if these cabins can accommodate 4 passengers?  I know the other 7A cabins show 3 people max.


----------



## pillow

krisinparis said:


> Would you happen to know if these cabins can accommodate 4 passengers?  I know the other 7A cabins show 3 people max.



Only 3 unfortunately.


----------



## krisinparis

pillow said:


> Only 3 unfortunately.



Bummer.... but thanks for the info!


----------



## lloydy

thndrmatt said:


> DVC points charts are out for the 2015 itineraries, to spare you the trip, 217pts per person for the 7 night Baltic in Cat 11, 235pts per person for the 7 night Norway, and it gets worse from there (419pts for the 12 night, for example).



Hi, how did you work it out from the points charts? I could only get a range between two extremes and I couldn't work out what the points would be.


----------



## pillow

krisinparis said:


> Bummer.... but thanks for the info!



BUT, I did discover that its possible to put two of you in the secret verandah and two across the hall in an inside room for less than all 4 of you in a regular verandah room.  Check it out.

Jodie


----------



## Tink1987

DISNEY FANTASY said:


> This is us arriving in Tallinn, there is a RCL ship to the right and to the right of that is the old city.
> 
> Thanks for the pictures
> 
> 
> 
> DahliaRW said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't do 2 weeks in Japan in the summer, though.  It's hot as h*ll and humid and miserable!  I would go October through May.  In september is was 98 with 95% humidity.  The only good part about that was I never had to iron my clothes, they dewrinkled on their own while walking to the train!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AquaDame said:
> 
> 
> 
> She said April.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes we are going in April for spring time - thank you for the tips though
Click to expand...


----------



## krisinparis

pillow said:


> BUT, I did discover that its possible to put two of you in the secret verandah and two across the hall in an inside room for less than all 4 of you in a regular verandah room.  Check it out.
> 
> Jodie



Will do!  Thanks for the tip!


----------



## DahliaRW

AquaDame said:


> She said April.



Yes, I had multiple tabs open, so she typed the later post that said April while I was composing and posting my post.  Didn't go back to see what posts I read since I was moving on to the next tab.


----------



## DMMarla07860

DahliaRW said:


> I wouldn't do 2 weeks in Japan in the summer, though.  It's hot as h*ll and humid and miserable!  I would go October through May.  In september is was 98 with 95% humidity.  The only good part about that was I never had to iron my clothes, they dewrinkled on their own while walking to the train!



haha, of topic, but my mom who doesn't cruise with my dad and I would totally agree with this. She knows a lot about Japan since her mother and my nannie is from Japan. And they said they would finally go with my dad and I so we are going to Japan in November after summer and when my mom doesn't have gardening to do, but I heard Japan ins hot in summer


----------



## DahliaRW

DMMarla07860 said:


> haha, of topic, but my mom who doesn't cruise with my dad and I would totally agree with this. She knows a lot about Japan since her mother and my nannie is from Japan. And they said they would finally go with my dad and I so we are going to Japan in November after summer and when my mom doesn't have gardening to do, but I heard Japan ins hot in summer



November should be lovely!  My dh insisted on September when we went (I had said October would be better but got overruled).  It was HOT.  It was finally getting a bit cooler (88 instead of 98) by the very end of the trip.  But, that trip is how I got dh to agree to our DCL Western Caribbean last year.  He was against cruising the Caribbean because "it would be too hot and miserable."    So at that point I told him he no longer had an argument after September in Japan.


----------



## lanejudy

Meghatron said:


> A secret verandah on the Magic and Wonder is a full plexiglass verandah room that used to be categorized as a 5 and is now a 7A due to a minor obstruction (and I do mean MINOR) that curves over the top of the balcony. Not all Magic class 7As are secret verandahs; you have to know which four rooms to ask for.
> 
> Also, Magic class 7As are NOT AT ALL the same thing as the tiny 1-person 7A balconies on the Dream and Fantasy. The magic class 7As are full size balconies that are enclosed with an open-air porthole.



 Thanks for setting that straight.  Guess I was thinking of the Dream/Fantasy little balconies.


----------



## kim532

So for us first time cruisers, when will the website be available to us tomorrow?   We have a cruise booked for April 2015 we MAY switch to one of the 5 night DD's in July.  I am having a hard time with the $$, but would love to celebrate my anniversary actually on my anniversary.  Jul 22 will 20 years for me and DH.  

Kim


----------



## disneynme

I don't know where to post this, so I picked this thread. Now that people have reservations made, will there be planning threads started soon? I really need to join a Baltic planning thread and need ideas/insight for our precruise stay and activities.

I still have to wait till tomorrow to book, but we are doing the 30 May, 7 night Northern European cruise.


----------



## Meghatron

disneynme said:


> I don't know where to post this, so I picked this thread. Now that people have reservations made, will there be planning threads started soon? I really need to join a Baltic planning thread and need ideas/insight for our precruise stay and activities.
> 
> I still have to wait till tomorrow to book, but we are doing the 30 May, 7 night Northern European cruise.



You can start a planning thread whenever you want in the Meets forum, which is where they reside. Just make sure one isn't started already before you create.


----------



## scgustin

Anyone know what time online booking opens tomorrow?


----------



## lbgraves

DISNEY FANTASY said:


> $34k for a Cat T for 12 nights, up $7k on this year for 12 nights and less ports!!!
> 
> A lot of people will NOT think that's good value for money, I am not going to throw money away, I hope at some point they realize what there doing.
> 
> I am platinum and without a concierge lounge there is little to justify that cost now on the older ships.



That doesn't surprise me since it is consistent with the increase for the earlier 2015 dates already released.


----------



## lanejudy

kim532 said:


> So for us first time cruisers, when will the website be available to us tomorrow?   We have a cruise booked for April 2015 we MAY switch to one of the 5 night DD's in July.  I am having a hard time with the $$, but would love to celebrate my anniversary actually on my anniversary.  Jul 22 will 20 years for me and DH.
> 
> Kim





scgustin said:


> Anyone know what time online booking opens tomorrow?



Presumably the website should be live by 8am, as will the phones.  My suggestion, do both -- see which gets you through quickest and easiest.  Disney isn't know for having great website updates that work immediately.

Enjoy your cruise!


----------



## kelmarie66

Meghatron said:


> A secret verandah on the Magic and Wonder is a full plexiglass verandah room that used to be categorized as a 5 and is now a 7A due to a minor obstruction (and I do mean MINOR) that curves over the top of the balcony. Not all Magic class 7As are secret verandahs; you have to know which four rooms to ask for.  Also, Magic class 7As are NOT AT ALL the same thing as the tiny 1-person 7A balconies on the Dream and Fantasy. The magic class 7As are full size balconies that are enclosed with an open-air porthole.



TYSM for this info! Now...how does one know/find out which cabins these are? (Hint Hint)


----------



## Ofinn

lbgraves said:


> That doesn't surprise me since it is consistent with the increase for the earlier 2015 dates already released.



Even the off season prices are getting a little shocking. I can't wrap my brain around what some people are willing to pay for a 1 week cruise to the Caribbean. I can see paying big bucks for a European or Norway cruise, but gosh some of the prices of the Dream and Fantasy are a bit ridiculous.


----------



## quinnc19

They are 7120/7620 (I had 7120 for Alaska and it was great) and 6134/6634. BTW, the secret porthole rooms are 5020/5520, 5022/5522, and 5024/5524.



kelmarie66 said:


> TYSM for this info! Now...how does one know/find out which cabins these are? (Hint Hint)


----------



## nabi

quinnc19 said:


> They are are 7120/7620 (I had 7120 for Alaska and it was great) and 6134/6634. BTW, the secret porthole rooms are 5020/5520, 5022/5522, and 5024/5524.


awesome!


----------



## MC0810

which phone number is best to call to make a reservation tomorrow? there are a few listed, I am a Silver CC member, do I call the CC number?


----------



## Rat-a-too-ee

MC0810 said:


> which phone number is best to call to make a reservation tomorrow? there are a few listed, I am a Silver CC member, do I call the CC number?



I had problems with both numbers (DCL mainline and CC) dropping my call when I made a selection.  Perhaps have your cellphone in one hand and landline in the other and just keep hitting redial on each until you get thru?  I took me about an hour of trying, alternating between the two before I got hold music... so I wish I would have thought of the two-handed two-phone approach on Wednesday morning.

Good luck, hope you get your perfect stateroom!


----------



## MousseauMob

quinnc19 said:


> They are 7120/7620 (I had 7120 for Alaska and it was great) and 6134/6634. BTW, the secret porthole rooms are 5020/5520, 5022/5522, and 5024/5524.


Does 7120 and 7620 have an upper berth since they used to be a 5C?


----------



## DahliaRW

MousseauMob said:


> Does 7120 and 7620 have an upper berth since they used to be a 5C?



I've been told they only sleep 3.  Not all 5C rooms sleep 4 either.

And you guys should see my list for room preference.  I think I have my top 50 choices on there in order, LOL!  Hopefully I get one of them!


----------



## siburdue

DahliaRW said:


> And you guys should see my list for room preference.  I think I have my top 50 choices on there in order, LOL!  Hopefully I get one of them!



Where can one find your list for room preference?


----------



## topsy

Is there a UK castaway club number or do we have to just call the generic DCL number? Thanks!


----------



## Case1096

Live on the Travel Agent site!


----------



## mimmi

Cruises can be booked online now.

Let the waiting for the TA mail begin .


----------



## ThereYouSeeHer

mimmi said:


> Cruises can be booked online now.
> 
> Let the waiting for the TA mail begin .


The primary itinerary I am interested in is still not up (grrr), but many others are!


----------



## Holly Quinlan

So what's everyone's guess for when they will release November?


----------



## ThereYouSeeHer

Holly Quinlan said:


> So what's everyone's guess for when they will release November?


June...


----------



## ShellB8585

Not sure if it's been posted already but you can already book summer 2015 on the DCL website...


----------



## rab1022

Can't believe the May 10th Magic is already showing sold out!


----------



## mimmi

ThereYouSeeHer said:


> The primary itinerary I am interested in is still not up (grrr), but many others are!



O no, that's too bad, what are you interested in?

Waiting for my TA is nervewrecking, especially since it's already noon here and I've haven't thought of anything but cruises for hours, now.

I want to book Panama Canal and right now, the prices look very good.

Let's hope for successful day .


----------



## thndrmatt

The website appears to be live for booking most if not all of the summer itineraries...  as of 7:00EST.  Put one on hold just in case price goes up, but will wait to hear from TA to make sure we get OBC.


----------



## bas71873

HOLY COW.  I can sail WAY cheaper during Spring Break than on June 8 on a 4 nighter.  Need to rethink this whole thing!


----------



## mimmi

thndrmatt said:


> The website appears to be live for booking most if not all of the summer itineraries...  as of 7:00EST.  Put one on hold just in case price goes up, but will wait to hear from TA to make sure we get OBC.



Please excuse my stupid question, but how do you do that?
Do I have to book on the DCL site and pay the deposit or is there a way without paying immediately?


----------



## annichan

mimmi said:


> Please excuse my stupid question, but how do you do that?
> Do I have to book on the DCL site and pay the deposit or is there a way without paying immediately?



Mimmi, just go through with the booking and when you get to paying, you choose "put on hold for 4 days". That way, you do not have to pay anything right now - but the cruise will automatically be lost to you if you do not pay the deposit within the next 4 days. (Although I just noticed that it is only three days, not sure why it said 4 - I have to pay by March 30).


----------



## ThereYouSeeHer

rab1022 said:


> Can't believe the May 10th Magic is already showing sold out!





mimmi said:


> O no, that's too bad, what are you interested in?
> 
> Waiting for my TA is nervewrecking, especially since it's already noon here and I've haven't thought of anything but cruises for hours, now.
> 
> I want to book Panama Canal and right now, the prices look very good.
> 
> Let's hope for successful day .


The May 10th Magic is finally up, which is the one I was looking for.  Seems pricier than years past, but probably on par for the prices we've been seeing for this latest release.


----------



## mimmi

annichan said:


> Mimmi, just go through with the booking and when you get to paying, you choose "put on hold for 4 days". That way, you do not have to pay anything right now - but the cruise will automatically be lost to you if you do not pay the deposit within the next 4 days. (Although I just noticed that it is only three days, not sure why it said 4 - I have to pay by March 30).



Thank you! I'm so excited that I totally forgot that I'm moving a dummy date for the dicount and the OBB, so putting cabins on hold won't give me an advantage.
My husband advised me to calm down now and don't act as if we are waiting for some awesome gift, when we are, in fact, waiting to pay 6000 dollars, he just doesn't get it .


----------



## NJShoreDad

Online booking seems to be up and the prices on the 5nt cruises in July on the Dream are OUTRAGEOUS!!


----------



## amber_cntrygrl

So, am I correct in assuming that Thanksgiving week prices will be higher than the summer prices I'm seeing? If so, we'll be spending Thanksgiving at the parks instead!

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## wallawallakids

amber_cntrygrl said:


> So, am I correct in assuming that Thanksgiving week prices will be higher than the summer prices I'm seeing? If so, we'll be spending Thanksgiving at the parks instead!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



Is this true?  For Christmas and Thanksgiving?  For some reason I thought they were similar in price to summer last year.  Oct-Dec usually drops in price but the holidays remain on par with summer sailings, no?  Am I wrong?  I hope not, bc I really want to book Christmas this year.


----------



## luv2sleep

amber_cntrygrl said:


> So, am I correct in assuming that Thanksgiving week prices will be higher than the summer prices I'm seeing? If so, we'll be spending Thanksgiving at the parks instead!  Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



Spring break and Christmas/NY always seem to be the highest.  Then summer. Then TG. TG isn't too bad.


----------



## wallawallakids

luv2sleep said:


> Spring break and Christmas/NY always seem to be the highest.  Then summer. Then TG. TG isn't too bad.



Well that stinks.  Guess I will brace myself for that release in June!!!  (And start eating oatmeal for dinner)


----------



## pillow

amber_cntrygrl said:


> So, am I correct in assuming that Thanksgiving week prices will be higher than the summer prices I'm seeing? If so, we'll be spending Thanksgiving at the parks instead!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



I have found Thanksgiving week to be the most reasonable holiday time to sail.  Prices aren't nearly as bad as Christmas/Summer.  If I remember correctly, the 4 night Dream price is nuts, but the week long Fantasy is more reasonable on a per night basis.

Jodie


----------



## NancyIL

The May 2015 Transatlantic and Panama Canal cruises are definitely the best values of  all the new cruises. It  amazes me that the Fantasy summer cruises cost more than the 7-night Norway or Baltic cruises - at least until you add airfare!


----------



## amber_cntrygrl

Phew! Thanks everyone! That makes me feel much better! 

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## luv2sleep

NancyIL said:


> The May 2015 Transatlantic and Panama Canal cruises are definitely the best values of  all the new cruises. It  amazes me that the Fantasy summer cruises cost more than the 7-night Norway or Baltic cruises - at least until you add airfare!



Those are during the school year. The best value is always when the kids are in school. Not everyone can pull their kids. 

I was watching the PC. Seems higher than the TA still a god value but much higher. For some reason I thought it would be cheaper than it is.


----------



## Marshay

Obviously I was clueless on prices!  We've only done 3 night cruise and planning 4 night in November.  I was hoping we could splurge a little and do 7 night Europe or Alaska.  But after checking prices, alas it is not to be.  When I factor in airfare and then all those port activities we want to try, it blows our $10,000 budget for family of 4.

Sad, but at this time in our lives we just can't do it.  

I am still blessed and will just 'have' to enjoy the shorter cruises instead! 

Best wishes to everyone booking today!!


----------



## NancyIL

luv2sleep said:


> Those are during the school year. The best value is always when the kids are in school. Not everyone can pull their kids.
> 
> I was watching the PC. Seems higher than the TA still a god value but much higher. For some reason I thought it would be cheaper than it is.



The 7-night Europe cruises are not during the school year. Not only that, but the May Fantasy cruises cost as much as or more than the PC and TA cruises. The May 1 Panama Canal cruise has a lower starting price than the May 15 Transatlantic cruise. However, the taxes on the PC cruise are much higher ($225.48 pp vs. $71.59)  than on the TA.


----------



## luv2sleep

NancyIL said:


> The 7-night Europe cruises are not during the school year. Not only that, but the May Fantasy cruises cost as much as or more than the PC and TA cruises. The May 1 Panama Canal has a lower starting price than the May 15 Transatlantic.



Oh I was not even thinking about the Europe cruises! Oh the airfare, lol! That completely negates the savings. I meant the ones you could take from Northern America.


----------



## luv2sleep

NancyIL said:


> The 7-night Europe cruises are not during the school year. Not only that, but the May Fantasy cruises cost as much as or more than the PC and TA cruises. The May 1 Panama Canal has a lower starting price than the May 15 Transatlantic.



Oh ok about the PC. I must have been looking at prices that weren't comparable by accident. Not the same # of people etc.


----------



## Anal Annie

NJShoreDad said:


> Online booking seems to be up and the prices on the 5nt cruises in July on the Dream are OUTRAGEOUS!!



I priced the 5 night Dream at the end of July and was surprised how close in price it was to the 7 night No. European cruises in June.  I think the European cruises are definitely a better value on a per night basis, especially considering they actually visit REAL ports (I don't count CC or Nassau as real destinations).  Since we can't afford the airfare to Europe we ultimately ended up deciding on the first 4 night in August.  Didn't pick that one based on price but just on the fact that the date works best for us.  Our DS will be 18 next May so he will age out of his summer swim team and their end-of-season banquet will be on the day of that last 5 night cruise.  We decided after 7 years of swimming on the team he shouldn't miss his last / senior banquet.  Waiting now to hear back from our TA on our cabin number / confirmation / price.


----------



## Ofinn

NancyIL said:


> The 7-night Europe cruises are not during the school year. Not only that, but the May Fantasy cruises cost as much as or more than the PC and TA cruises. The May 1 Panama Canal cruise has a lower starting price than the May 15 Transatlantic cruise. However, the taxes on the PC cruise are much higher ($225.48 pp vs. $71.59)  than on the TA.



I was shocked by the May prices on the Fantasy. Not as shocked as was by the 5 night May 10 cruise on the Magic.  I was expecting the prices to be lower opening day. I can't even comment on Summer prices, but many families seem willing to pay it.


----------



## luv2sleep

I got an 11B cabin for Alaska for a good price it seems $2618 for 2 on June 22nd. It's now 2 week cruise but it's  definitely reasonable for me. The 7 night Europe was about $400-600 more. The airfare would have blown it away. Even with air miles I don't want to travel all the way there to do just 7 nights and come home. I wouldn't have been able to afford more than one overnight stay or any extended land and your time. With Alaska I might didn't a couple of days in Vancouver but that's it. It's close enough to return. I wouldn't feel the same return feel ease about Europe and would disappointed at not having more $$ for more time.


----------



## lanejudy

NancyIL said:


> The 7-night Europe cruises are not during the school year. Not only that, but the May Fantasy cruises cost as much as or more than the PC and TA cruises. The May 1 Panama Canal cruise has a lower starting price than the May 15 Transatlantic cruise. However, the taxes on the PC cruise are much higher ($225.48 pp vs. $71.59)  than on the TA.



I think the reason the PC is usually lower price than a 7-night is that most US families can't take that long a vacation for a 14- or 15-night cruise.  For Europe, again many families would need more vacation time to travel there -- more so than for a cross-country flight -- and while there are airfare deals, many such international flights are extremely expensive.  Taxes are based on the ports, not the cruise length, and are entirely non-DCL controlled.


----------



## kittylady1972

Ofinn said:


> I was shocked by the May prices on the Fantasy. Not as shocked as was by the 5 night May 10 cruise on the Magic.  I was expecting the prices to be lower opening day. I can't even comment on Summer prices, but many families seem willing to pay it.



Yep I looked at all of the cruises I really wanted to do...4 and 5 nights...and was just shocked myself.  Sorry our family of five can't be spending $6800 on a 5-night cruise.  I even checked into August dates but I'm not sure I even want to part with the 4K or so for that one. 

Now I'm thinking we'll be better off doing a 5-night W Carib on the Wonder...in January.  With Verandah we can get that for closer to $3500 for five of us.  Even after paying for flights to Miami, it won't come close to the prices of those summer only cruises. 

I guess we can always hope for some last minute discounts.


----------



## NancyIL

Ofinn said:


> I was shocked by the May prices on the Fantasy. Not as shocked as was by the 5 night May 10 cruise on the Magic.  I was expecting the prices to be lower opening day. I can't even comment on Summer prices, but many families seem willing to pay it.



An 11C on the May 10, 2015  5-night Magic cruise is $850 pp plus taxes. That to me is a better value than $1,435 pp plus taxes for an 11C on the May 2 7-night Fantasy - which is the least expensive of the May Fantasy cruises. The least expensive June Fantasy cruises start at $1,995 pp plus taxes on June 6 - which is really outrageous! 

 I can't figure out why people  want to sail to  the Bahamas and Caribbean during the summer when it is hot as hell - but that's just me. Give me Alaska/Canada, northern Europe, or the southern hemisphere when it's hot in the US!


----------



## ThereYouSeeHer

NancyIL said:


> An 11C on the May 10, 2015  5-night Magic cruise is $850 pp plus taxes. That to me is a better value than $1,435 pp plus taxes for an 11C on the May 2 7-night Fantasy - which is the least expensive of the May Fantasy cruises. The least expensive June Fantasy cruises start at $1,995 pp plus taxes on June 6 - which is really outrageous!


I just got finished booking the May 10th cruise.  11C is sold out, so 11b is $900 pp plus taxes.  Not sure if we will be keeping the cruise, but happy it's at least booked for now!


----------



## Garyjames220

Do I need a visa to get into Russia for the excursions


----------



## lanejudy

Garyjames220 said:


> Do I need a visa to get into Russia for the excursions



There was a thread about this yesterday:  http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3254724

Sounds like if you do an organized tour (DCL or other vendor) there is no need for a visa.  If you plan to get off the ship to explore on your own -- and I'm not sure that is even allowed -- you would need a visa.

Enjoy your cruise!


----------



## NancyIL

lanejudy said:


> I think the reason the PC is usually lower price than a 7-night is that most US families can't take that long a vacation for a 14- or 15-night cruise.  For Europe, again many families would need more vacation time to travel there -- more so than for a cross-country flight -- and while there are airfare deals, many such international flights are extremely expensive.  Taxes are based on the ports, not the cruise length, and are entirely non-DCL controlled.



 Transatlantics cost less because they are during the shoulder  season, and they are usually heavy on sea days and light on ports. (The better the itinerary - the more expensive the Transatlantic cruise.) **They also begin on one continent and end on another.**  However, what I want is a long Disney cruise that won't break the bank, and the May 2015 Transatlantic fits the bill. It  also has more interesting ports than past Transatlantics. 

My comment about the taxes was comparing the price of the 14-night Panama Canal cruise to that of  the 15-night Transatlantic. The PC cruise has a lower starting price -  but higher taxes than the TA.

There's a long thread (http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3247430) about people choosing other cruise lines over DCL due to the latter's high prices. DCL has a wonderful cruise product, but I will gladly let others pay the big bucks for the pricey summer cruises.

**ETA - I don't think the TA is less expensive because families can't travel that long.  They probably can't travel that long if their children are still in school, but the longer cruise length hasn't stopped folks from booking the 12-night Med cruises in 2014 or the 12-night Baltic cruises in 2015. The expensive April and October 2012 Hawaii cruises were also long _and_ during the school year. However, they were roundtrip from LA.


----------



## luv2sleep

NancyIL said:


> You're right that Transatlantics cost less because they are during the shoulder  season, and they are usually heavy on sea days and light on ports. (The better the itinerary - the more expensive the Transatlantic cruise.) However, what I want is a long Disney cruise that won't break the bank, and the May 2015 Transatlantic fits the bill. It  also has more interesting ports than past Transatlantics.  My comment about the taxes was comparing the price of the 14-night Panama Canal cruise to that of  the 15-night Transatlantic. The PC cruise has a lower starting price -  but higher taxes than the TA.  There's a long thread (http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3247430) about people choosing other cruise lines over DCL due to the latter's high prices. DCL has a wonderful cruise product, but I will gladly let others pay the big bucks for the pricey summer cruises.



Oh so you were just looking at the voyage fare without the taxes? I was looking at the entire price.


----------



## DahliaRW

siburdue said:


> Where can one find your list for room preference?



On my computer,  its my own personal list of what rooms I prefer by category.   I got the last 7a available on deck 6.  The room directly above would have been my preference, other than the secret verandah rooms which were gone too.


----------



## NancyIL

luv2sleep said:


> Oh so you were just looking at the voyage fare without the taxes? I was looking at the entire price.



I first looked at the base price of the cruise. After you said the PC cruise cost more than the TA, I checked again. The PC's taxes are higher than for the TA, but the total price for the same category cabin was still lower for the PC cruise for the least expensive cabin. I can't check DCL's site right now because I am getting en error message. (It must be overloaded!)


----------



## NJShoreDad

kittylady1972 said:


> Yep I looked at all of the cruises I really wanted to do...4 and 5 nights...and was just shocked myself.  Sorry our family of five can't be spending $6800 on a 5-night cruise.  I even checked into August dates but I'm not sure I even want to part with the 4K or so for that one.
> 
> Now I'm thinking we'll be better off doing a 5-night W Carib on the Wonder...in January.  With Verandah we can get that for closer to $3500 for five of us.  Even after paying for flights to Miami, it won't come close to the prices of those summer only cruises.
> 
> I guess we can always hope for some last minute discounts.



We are a family of 5 as well and was hoping to snag a 5-night in July.  However, the pricing totally blows that one out of the water.  Considering a 4-night Mid-August, where prices are lower but not exactly what I would hope.  May book and keep it as a placeholder to move to early November when those dates come out.  However, have to factor in airfare in Nov.  For the August cruise it is cheaper to drive from NJ, though it obviously takes longer.


----------



## luv2sleep

NancyIL said:


> I first looked at the base price of the cruise. After you said the PC cruise cost more than the TA, I checked again. The PC's taxes are higher than for the TA, but the total price for the same category cabin was still lower for the PC cruise for the least expensive cabin. I can't check DCL's site right now because I am getting en error message. (It must be overloaded!)



Got it. Makes sense!


----------



## NancyIL

luv2sleep said:


> Got it. Makes sense!



Of the cabin categories that are currently available on both the Panama Canal cruise and the Transatlantic cruise: 

TA 10C = $3,293.18 for 2 people
PC 10C = $3,110.96 for 2 people

Higher category cabins might have the higher price tag on the PC cruise - but I don't book those.


----------



## luv2sleep

NancyIL said:


> I first looked at the base price of the cruise. After you said the PC cruise cost more than the TA, I checked again. The PC's taxes are higher than for the TA, but the total price for the same category cabin was still lower for the PC cruise for the least expensive cabin. I can't check DCL's site right now because I am getting en error message. (It must be overloaded!)



Ah. I was only interested in the 11Bs. Even the 10C price would be more than I can pay at this point in life. Last year before the job layoffs (not me but there's uncertainty) sure! Life I tell ya. 

I want to do both the PC and TA someday. They look like awesome cruises. Kid is only 8. I've got a few years to go. Or I have to pull him out like I did for Hawaii.


----------



## NancyIL

luv2sleep said:


> Ah. I was only interested in the 11Bs. Even the 10C price would be more than I can pay at this point in life. Last year before the job layoffs (not me but there's uncertainty) sure! Life I tell ya.
> 
> I want to do both the PC and TA someday. They look like awesome cruises. Kid is only 8. I've got a few years to go. Or I have to pull him out like I did for Hawaii.



The prices for the 11B are/were:

PC = $2,970.96 for 2 people
TA = $3,143.18 for 2 people (although 11B isn't available right now)


----------



## Garyjames220

Hey I'v booked the cruise around Sweden Russia Finland etc can someone tell me a few questions I have

What sort of weather to expect around June on this cruise ?

Are the seas quite calm around this area ?

If it rains on board what's everyone do on deck ?

I mean is it to cold on this cruise to go swimming use slides etc

Never done this cruise before so any help with be great thanks


----------



## tfc3rid

Garyjames220 said:


> Hey I'v booked the cruise around Sweden Russia Finland etc can someone tell me a few questions I have
> 
> What sort of weather to expect around June on this cruise ?
> 
> Are the seas quite calm around this area ?
> 
> If it rains on board what's everyone do on deck ?
> 
> I mean is it to cold on this cruise to go swimming use slides etc
> 
> Never done this cruise before so any help with be great thanks



Temperatures should be in the 50's and 60's with daylight basically 20 hours per day. However, back in 2010 when we did this sailing, we had temperatures in the mid 90's...  Keep in mind this area of Europe rarely has Air Conditioning... Also, their idea of A/C is not American's idea of A/C. That was something that greatly upset folks when we went in 2010.

Seas were calm and we only had rain when we were in Oslo. It did not ruin the trip. Pool temps no matter what will be in the 70's and 80's so swimming can happen even in the cooler weather.


----------



## princess333

Does anyone know if there's any chance as to whether Disney will cruise the southern Caribbean in October 2015. The same as this year??


----------



## Garyjames220

tfc3rid said:


> Temperatures should be in the 50's and 60's with daylight basically 20 hours per day. However, back in 2010 when we did this sailing, we had temperatures in the mid 90's...  Keep in mind this area of Europe rarely has Air Conditioning... Also, their idea of A/C is not American's idea of A/C. That was something that greatly upset folks when we went in 2010.
> 
> Seas were calm and we only had rain when we were in Oslo. It did not ruin the trip. Pool temps no matter what will be in the 70's and 80's so swimming can happen even in the cooler weather.



Alright so even if it gets a bit cool people make the most of it and can still go on slides etc ?


----------



## tfc3rid

Garyjames220 said:


> Alright so even if it gets a bit cool people make the most of it and can still go on slides etc ?



Well, like I said, our cruise featured extremely unusual temperatures back in 2010.

To each their own. I don't mind 70 degree pool temps... For the previous Baltics they had robes and blankets poolside...


----------



## Garyjames220

tfc3rid said:


> Well, like I said, our cruise featured extremely unusual temperatures back in 2010.
> 
> To each their own. I don't mind 70 degree pool temps... For the previous Baltics they had robes and blankets poolside...



Cool that's good then

Ah well can't waIt


----------



## tfc3rid

Garyjames220 said:


> Cool that's good then
> 
> Ah well can't waIt



The Baltic cruise was the best vacation I've ever taken...


----------



## DahliaRW

Garyjames220 said:


> Alright so even if it gets a bit cool people make the most of it and can still go on slides etc ?



I haven't sailed Europe, yet.  But we were on the Fantasy back in January when Florida had an unusual cold snap.  It was between 50 and 55 F on embarkation day.  There were tons of people (particularly kids) in the pools.  The lifeguard were wearing pants rolled up, winter coats, and ski caps, though!


----------



## Silverfox97

princess333 said:


> Does anyone know if there's any chance as to whether Disney will cruise the southern Caribbean in October 2015. The same as this year??



Possible - rumored to start 10/9 and do 4 sailings.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## tajz90

Silverfox97 said:


> Possible - rumored to start 10/9 and do 4 sailings.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards



I hate they do the southerns in the fall. Dang! I'd like a few around school breaks.


----------



## princess333

Another question... Do disney do the 5 night Bahamas cruises with 2 stops at Castaway Cay every Fall??

I'm thinking for 2015


----------



## krisinparis

DahliaRW said:


> I haven't sailed Europe, yet.  But we were on the Fantasy back in January when Florida had an unusual cold snap.  It was between 50 and 55 F on embarkation day.  There were tons of people (particularly kids) in the pools.  The lifeguard were wearing pants rolled up, winter coats, and ski caps, though!



Those would be my kids LOL!  I think kids in general have lower temp. standards for swimming!


----------



## DahliaRW

krisinparis said:
			
		

> Those would be my kids LOL!  I think kids in general have lower temp. standards for swimming!



Mine were in the pool that day too!   I waited until the 80 degree weather in the Caribbean!


----------



## kittylady1972

NJShoreDad said:


> We are a family of 5 as well and was hoping to snag a 5-night in July.  However, the pricing totally blows that one out of the water.  Considering a 4-night Mid-August, where prices are lower but not exactly what I would hope.  May book and keep it as a placeholder to move to early November when those dates come out.  However, have to factor in airfare in Nov.  For the August cruise it is cheaper to drive from NJ, though it obviously takes longer.



Yes I know...just crazy.  I also considered the 4-night but just keep thinking about the high cost of that.  I may switch one of our other OBBs to the August timeframe for now and just wait and see.  I also may even consider trying again for Thanksgiving week 2015 when those are released.


----------



## Ofinn

DahliaRW said:


> I haven't sailed Europe, yet.  But we were on the Fantasy back in January when Florida had an unusual cold snap.  It was between 50 and 55 F on embarkation day.  There were tons of people (particularly kids) in the pools.  The lifeguard were wearing pants rolled up, winter coats, and ski caps, though!



We were on your cruise. I thought the sea days were cold and windy. I guess I'm spoiled coming from southern California. I don't think January is my month of choice for a Caribbean cruise. I much prefer the September sweltering heat.


----------



## DahliaRW

Ofinn said:


> We were on your cruise. I thought the sea days were cold and windy. I guess I'm spoiled coming from southern California. I don't think January is my month of choice for a Caribbean cruise. I much prefer the September sweltering heat.



We're from WA, so it was actually warmer in Florida than here - except for our last day there (5 days post cruise) when it was 44 and pouring rain!

I didn't actually swim on the sea days.  Just the Cozumel day!


----------



## ep1229

Anyone ever book a cruise on cash then call back and use DVC points? Is there a time limit on when one can do this?


----------



## luv2sleep

ep1229 said:


> Anyone ever book a cruise on cash then call back and use DVC points? Is there a time limit on when one can do this?


  Yes I have and no there's no time limit.


----------



## Ofinn

DahliaRW said:


> We're from WA, so it was actually warmer in Florida than here - except for our last day there (5 days post cruise) when it was 44 and pouring rain!
> 
> I didn't actually swim on the sea days.  Just the Cozumel day!



We swam in GC and Cozumel. Loved the water. I can't swim in the ocean in  California Brrrr. The water is my favorite thing about the Caribbean. We visited Universal before and after and it was pretty chilly. I know it was just a bad year, but it's scared me off from Florida in the winter. I don't want to go anywhere cold unless it's skiing. We are considering a Dec cruise, but I think the festive Christmas vibe will offset any bad weather.


----------



## pillow

Marshay said:


> Obviously I was clueless on prices!  We've only done 3 night cruise and planning 4 night in November.  I was hoping we could splurge a little and do 7 night Europe or Alaska.  But after checking prices, alas it is not to be.  When I factor in airfare and then all those port activities we want to try, it blows our $10,000 budget for family of 4.
> 
> Sad, but at this time in our lives we just can't do it.
> 
> I am still blessed and will just 'have' to enjoy the shorter cruises instead!
> 
> Best wishes to everyone booking today!!



Marshay,  I think a 10K budget will work for 4 on an Alaska trip.  That is our budget, and I'm making it happen!  You can save a ton by booking your own excursions instead of doing the DCL ones.  Also, check flight prices into Seattle instead of Vancouver.  They tend to cost much less even with the added transportation cost of getting from Seattle to Vancouver.  PM me if you want more info.

Jodie


----------



## DISNEY FANTASY

pillow said:


> Marshay,  I think a 10K budget will work for 4 on an Alaska trip.  That is our budget, and I'm making it happen!  You can save a ton by booking your own excursions instead of doing the DCL ones.  Also, check flight prices into Seattle instead of Vancouver.  They tend to cost much less even with the added transportation cost of getting from Seattle to Vancouver.  PM me if you want more info.
> 
> Jodie



Agree you can save a lot of $ by booking direct and having your own trips.


----------



## MousseauMob

DahliaRW said:


> I've been told they only sleep 3.  Not all 5C rooms sleep 4 either.
> 
> And you guys should see my list for room preference.  I think I have my top 50 choices on there in order, LOL!  Hopefully I get one of them!


Thanks, and I would LOVE to see your list!! That's what I'm struggling the most with is how to tell my TA what to book. 



pillow said:


> Marshay,  I think a 10K budget will work for 4 on an Alaska trip.  That is our budget, and I'm making it happen!  You can save a ton by booking your own excursions instead of doing the DCL ones.  Also, check flight prices into Seattle instead of Vancouver.  They tend to cost much less even with the added transportation cost of getting from Seattle to Vancouver.  PM me if you want more info.
> 
> Jodie





DISNEY FANTASY said:


> Agree you can save a lot of $ by booking direct and having your own trips.


The Alaska ports are all very walkable, with fun things to see.


----------



## disneyfaninaz

MousseauMob said:


> The Alaska ports are all very walkable, with fun things to see.



  Interesting side note.  I guess Alaska is the state with the most people who walk to work per capita than any other.


----------



## DahliaRW

MousseauMob said:


> Thanks, and I would LOVE to see your list!! That's what I'm struggling the most with is how to tell my TA what to book.



Your priorities may be different than mine, but I just PMd you with why I chose what I did and my list.  I hope it helps!


----------



## MousseauMob

disneyfaninaz said:


> Interesting side note.  I guess Alaska is the state with the most people who walk to work per capita than any other.


That *is* interesting! I've found the ports very walkable. Of course I'm glad I never tried to walk them in the dead of winter. 



DahliaRW said:


> Your priorities may be different than mine, but I just PMd you with why I chose what I did and my list.  I hope it helps!


 Very helpful! I PMd you back.  again!


----------



## MAJPLO

San Diego/nowhere/Ensenada cruisers. I put a hold on both the two night to nowhere and the three night San Diego Ensenada on the Wonder in May. My reservation confirmation emails BOTH say two night to Nowhere. I thought I had mistakenly done the two night twice in my haste to book this morning so I went on the website to book the three night and sure enough my new confirmation email says two night to nowhere as well. Anyone else find this happen to them?


----------



## DisneyLove58

MAJPLO said:


> San Diego/nowhere/Ensenada cruisers. I put a hold on both the two night to nowhere and the three night San Diego Ensenada on the Wonder in May. My reservation confirmation emails BOTH say two night to Nowhere. I thought I had mistakenly done the two night twice in my haste to book this morning so I went on the website to book the three night and sure enough my new confirmation email says two night to nowhere as well. Anyone else find this happen to them?



My reservation says the same for the 3nighter and my travel agent did it. I think its a mistake on their side DCL. When I look at the itinerary it shows the 3nights. Cant wait!


----------



## Case1096

DisneyLove58 said:


> My reservation says the same for the 3nighter and my travel agent did it. I think its a mistake on their side DCL. When I look at the itinerary it shows the 3nights. Cant wait!



Says the same for ours.  Come and join us at our Disney Cruise Meets page
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=51061274&posted=1#post51061274


----------



## DL1957

ep1229 said:


> Anyone ever book a cruise on cash then call back and use DVC points? Is there a time limit on when one can do this?



We have done this serveral times however after the 2010 Baltic cruise there is a limit of the number of DVC rooms per category.  So the sooner you make your decision the better.


----------



## luv2sleep

DL1957 said:


> We have done this serveral times however after the 2010 Baltic cruise there is a limit of the number of DVC rooms per category.  So the sooner you make your decision the better.



Sometimes you can cancel and immediately get the same room though.


----------



## JodyTG

pillow said:


> You can save a ton by booking your own excursions instead of doing the DCL ones.  Jodie



Jodie,

How can I find excursion that won't be booked through, DCL.  Those prices are freaking me out and we're not even going until next year.


----------



## pillow

JodyTG said:


> Jodie,
> 
> How can I find excursion that won't be booked through, DCL.  Those prices are freaking me out and we're not even going until next year.



You just have to do some googling.  I usually start with Tripadvisor.  Just google "tripadvisor Juneau" and you'll see a list of activities you can do on your own there.

Jodie


----------



## NancyIL

JodyTG said:


> Jodie,
> 
> How can I find excursion that won't be booked through, DCL.  Those prices are freaking me out and we're not even going until next year.



I like Trip Advisor, and I also check the Alaska board at Cruise Critic: http://boards.cruisecritic.com/forumdisplay.php?f=55


----------



## Marshay

pillow said:


> Marshay,  I think a 10K budget will work for 4 on an Alaska trip.  That is our budget, and I'm making it happen!  You can save a ton by booking your own excursions instead of doing the DCL ones.  Also, check flight prices into Seattle instead of Vancouver.  They tend to cost much less even with the added transportation cost of getting from Seattle to Vancouver.  PM me if you want more info.  Jodie




Thanks for your reply!

What room type are you getting?  DH says we want a verandah (and I agree) since we used it a lot on our 3 night  and I imagine we will use it even more on a longer cruise.    When I priced it for 4, I'm getting to $7,500 - $8,500 just for the room....that doesn't leave much for flights, getting to ship and port excursions.

We are still considering ...


----------



## LilacBarries

Maybe this has been said somewhere I here but I can't go through all the pages- do we know when September and beyond will be released?


----------



## ThereYouSeeHer

LilacBarries said:


> Maybe this has been said somewhere I here but I can't go through all the pages- do we know when September and beyond will be released?


Potentially June.  We will see...


----------



## lbgraves

JodyTG said:


> Jodie,
> 
> How can I find excursion that won't be booked through, DCL.  Those prices are freaking me out and we're not even going until next year.



Here is a thread about Alaska excursions with lots of info about booking on your own.

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2723087

Vancouver thread.

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2283011


----------



## pillow

Marshay said:


> Thanks for your reply!
> 
> What room type are you getting?  DH says we want a verandah (and I agree) since we used it a lot on our 3 night  and I imagine we will use it even more on a longer cruise.    When I priced it for 4, I'm getting to $7,500 - $8,500 just for the room....that doesn't leave much for flights, getting to ship and port excursions.
> 
> We are still considering ...



I would LOVE a verandah, but I don't want to spend the extra $$$ for it.  We booked a 9C porthole - $5,753 (with 10% OBB).  We'll get a $450 cash card for booking through Costco which helps.  We'll purchase Dis gift cards at a discount through Target and/or Kroger to help get the price down further.  Good luck to you!

Jodie


----------



## DL1957

luv2sleep said:


> Sometimes you can cancel and immediately get the same room though.



I have always gotten the same room they just transfered it.


----------



## Marshay

pillow said:


> I would LOVE a verandah, but I don't want to spend the extra $$$ for it.  We booked a 9C porthole - $5,753 (with 10% OBB).  We'll get a $450 cash card for booking through Costco which helps.  We'll purchase Dis gift cards at a discount through Target and/or Kroger to help get the price down further.  Good luck to you!  Jodie



Thanks for the info!!  Yeah, we will need to cut somewhere if we want to do Alaska...still deciding...


----------



## Vidia2

Just popping in here to mention that I was watching DisUnplugged video cast today and Pete mentioned that on gold/platinum booking day Disney Visa cardholders could book as well.

I'm mentioning it here for anyone like me who was following the frenzy but didn't know this little secret - for the next itinerary rollout.  It's funny no one mentioned it here before.

I really need to stay caught up with the videos/podcasts.  Very informative stuff!


----------



## wallawallakids

Vidia2 said:


> Just popping in here to mention that I was watching DisUnplugged video cast today and Pete mentioned that on gold/platinum booking day Disney Visa cardholders could book as well.
> 
> I'm mentioning it here for anyone like me who was following the frenzy but didn't know this little secret - for the next itinerary rollout.  It's funny no one mentioned it here before.
> 
> I really need to stay caught up with the videos/podcasts.  Very informative stuff!



I am not sure he was correct though.  There was another thread asking about it, but I am pretty sure you can not book early with just the visa.


----------



## JsMom2

wallawallakids said:


> I am not sure he was correct though.  There was another thread asking about it, but I am pretty sure you can not book early with just the visa.



I don't think so either.  The CM had to put in a Castaway Club number before she could even access the sailings.


----------



## Vidia2

wallawallakids said:


> I am not sure he was correct though.  There was another thread asking about it, but I am pretty sure you can not book early with just the visa.



I guess it's something to look into.  I think if anyone would know, it would be him.  Not to mention the other folks in the podcast crew.


----------



## woody73

Vidia2 said:


> . . . I think if anyone would know, it would be him.


He should know.  He owns both DU and the DISboards.

Woody


----------



## DznyCrzy11

Decided on the Eastern Caribbean cruise for Aug 29 - Sept 5 next year. Funny thing is I was looking at the Eastern Caribbean for Sept this year and saying I wish they had an Eastern Caribbean for the 1st week in September next year and what do you know they do.... YAY!!!

Sent from my LG G2.


----------



## dsnydaddy

DznyCrzy11 said:


> Decided on the Eastern Caribbean cruise for Aug 29 - Sept 5 next year. Funny thing is I was looking at the Eastern Caribbean for Sept this year and saying I wish they had an Eastern Caribbean for the 1st week in September next year and what do you know they do.... YAY!!!
> 
> Sent from my LG G2.



Nice thing about that cruise is that it was fairly priced.


----------



## mamachap

dsnydaddy said:


> Nice thing about that cruise is that it was fairly priced.



That's a rarity!!


----------



## donettela

Does anyone know when Disney will release cruises for December 2015?


----------



## wallawallakids

donettela said:


> Does anyone know when Disney will release cruises for December 2015?



Rumor is sometime in June.


----------



## mickeysgirl17

Haven't read this entire thread, but does anyone have any idea when the dates will be released for Sept 2015 to the general public? I'm interested in booking a 4 night on the Dream.


----------



## LilacBarries

mickeysgirl17 said:


> Haven't read this entire thread, but does anyone have any idea when the dates will be released for Sept 2015 to the general public? I'm interested in booking a 4 night on the Dream.



June is what is suspected- I had the same question. We can't travel during peak summer months  and in impatiently waiting for next falls prices/dates


----------



## AquaDame

LilacBarries said:


> June is what is suspected- I had the same question. We can't travel during peak summer months  and in impatiently waiting for next falls prices/dates



Now that we have trips for 2015 figured out I want to see the Dec 2015 prices for NYE cruises. If those are too high for us then we'll be doing a road trip to Southern California instead and hit Yosemite (we love snow) Monteray Bay Aquarium, do the Pacific Coast drive, see San Diego and watch NYE fireworks at DLR. I'm equally excited about both options but don't want to do much research into Cali just in case.


----------



## LilacBarries

AquaDame said:


> Now that we have trips for 2015 figured out I want to see the Dec 2015 prices for NYE cruises. If those are too high for us then we'll be doing a road trip to Southern California instead and hit Yosemite (we love snow) Monteray Bay Aquarium, do the Pacific Coast drive, see San Diego and watch NYE fireworks at DLR. I'm equally excited about both options but don't want to do much research into Cali just in case.


 l

Let me know if you end up having Cali questions- I'm a native


----------



## pcannizzaro76

Just saw tweet from DCL saying they were releasing fall 2015 dates next week.


----------



## wallawallakids

pcannizzaro76 said:


> Just saw tweet from DCL saying they were releasing fall 2015 dates next week.



Really?!  WOW.  That is earlier then thought.


----------



## dsnydaddy

pcannizzaro76 said:


> Just saw tweet from DCL saying they were releasing fall 2015 dates next week.



Sweet!  I just saw that it was posted about 4 hours ago.


----------



## stringbag22

Can't wait for Monday. I have a dream of Magic sailing into New York with all horns blasting.


----------



## babydiver

stringbag22 said:


> Can't wait for Monday. I have a dream of Magic sailing into New York with all horns blasting.



Sorry to burst your bubble Mr Stringbag but the announcement today with the rest of the itineraries shows a very short WBTA for next year.  Sailing from Barcelona to Madeira with no stops between and then crossing Atlantic in 5 sea days to Disney's Castaway Cay then into Miami.

Waiting for the price release tomorrow and hope for a very cheap deal as there will be a shortage of port stops on this cruise.


----------

